# What did you buy today?



## Suze

When you buy something fashion related it would be great if you post it her. I need stuff to envy and drool on since I'm broke!
(I know it's reversed psychology, but it works for me, hah )


----------



## Cors

I am on a shopping ban too, but hey we can live vicariously through others! 

Suscribing to this.


----------



## Gingembre

New favourite t-shirt (brings out my inner hippy!) and new favourite bag. Can you tell I like green?!


----------



## SamanthaNY

_*Shenanigans*_!! 

I call shenanigans on whoever posts things here *glares at Gingembre* and doesn't include links or other access to said items.

*subscribes*


----------



## Suze

I love that tee, Ginge! (I own a scarf with lots of piece signs myself)
...and it looks long, which is pretty essential for me when it comes to tops. 
Like the bag too....I love everything plaid (well, almost).

where did you get this??


----------



## Gingembre

Sorry kids, should have included links. Bag is from Primark but you can't shop online so I found the bag on ebay. Tee is from New Look (www.newlook.co.uk)


----------



## Suze

eh, i meant *peace* of course.


----------



## BeaBea

This bracelet is what I bought for my sisters Christmas present:

_You'll get 3 bracelets in one with this pretty Hot Diamonds piece! Each of the 3 bangles has a sterling silver charm hanging from it - a small, solid heart, a tiny, shiny ball and a circle with a single diamond on it._

This is what I SO wanted to buy her:

_This lifesize plush miniature pony has moving eyes, ears, head and tail. She’ll move her head towards you when you groom her soft coat, giving you a whinny or gentle snort. You can feed her with the pretend carrot &#8211; if she’s hungry, she’ll open her mouth, if not she’ll shake her head. Smores Pony doesn't mind if a small child climbs on her back._

I swear if I could have got it into the back of the car I would have bought it for her, and one for me, and, well a whole herd of adorable, furry, long eyelashed ponies really :wubu:

Tracey xx 

View attachment Bangles.jpg


View attachment Fur.jpg


----------



## Suze

The bracelet is adorable and I'm sure she's going to be very happy with it, but that pony! THAT PONY! 

Me wants!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought this bra and panty set.










It's a little irritating that the shadow in the panty picture makes it look like it doesn't match.


----------



## thatgirl08

Ooooo I'm excited for this thread!


----------



## kayrae

Old Navy is having a 50% outerwear sale today! This only cost $40!!!


----------



## fiore

I went to Old Navy too. I got a few shirts off their $5/$10 tables.


----------



## mybluice

I can't buy anything for myself for a long while.....working 3 days a week sucks big time...will have to drool over everyone else's purchases and bargains....so far I want one of everything that's been posted.


----------



## SummerG

Today I bought this from my friend's Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6287773


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a bunch of stuff yesterday. I don't have photos for everything. I got a pink version of that red shirt too. I also got a pair of black stretchy, loungy pants and another nightgown and an animal print chemise. I'm done shopping for myself for a while


----------



## Crystal

^^ I love that red shirt with a collar.  That'd make a really cute dress with a black pair of leggings.

*is also, along with many others here, on a ban from shopping. Will envy everyone else.*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Several colors of this kind of cloth scarves are on sale for 7.99 at Sears. I got another one not available on the web site that's black and white plaid.

I also got a black and white polka dot handbag from H&M for $10, but I can't find a photo.


----------



## Smushygirl

I went to Lane Bryant today for the Friends and Family sale and went crazy.

I bought two of these, one in red and one in black:






This dress:






Four of these bras, in red, black, blue and brown:






This sweater:






Three of these camisoles in red, white, and black:






Five pairs of panties and some bracelets and earrings.

Every item was 25% off and if you spent $150 you got $50 off of that! Whew!!!


----------



## TraciJo67

I'm laughing and groaning at the gorgeous intimates (coz I don't own a one and I'm damn jealous). This is what I bought today. My poor husband. 






Then again, it was $3.49 (on sale for $13.49 and with a $10 off coupon) and it's sooooooooooooooooooooo comfy.


----------



## Crystal

Okay, so I actually DID get to buy this today. I'm so excited. I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Smushygirl said:


> I went to Lane Bryant today for the Friends and Family sale and went crazy.
> 
> Every item was 25% off and if you spent $150 you got $50 off of that! Whew!!!



That sale was crazy! My store was a madhouse! I had women who also applied for a charge and saved an extra 15% plus got deferred payments for 90 days.
They ended up paying a third of what the ticket price was on things. Enjoy are things! I love that red sweater. I'm thinking about getting it in cream.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love the red collared dress & the red cowlneck sweater. Those are so cute!


----------



## jamilla

I bought a new wallet but i can't find a picture of it. sorry


----------



## SamanthaNY

Shiny. Yummy. Pretty.


----------



## bexy

all from www.simplybe.co.uk


----------



## SamanthaNY

Oh I love that brar!! Good choice, Bexy.


----------



## ashmamma84

made a quick run... 

View attachment on610935-02qlv01.jpg


View attachment on624214-03qlv01.jpg


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> made a quick run...



i'm drooling over those shoes. beautiful.


----------



## Tina

Ash, you have the best taste. And I'm jealous that you can actually wear that stuff, while I couldn't in a million years.


----------



## kayrae

I agree with QueenB. Those shoes are fantastic.


----------



## Suze

jamilla said:


> I bought a new wallet but i can't find a picture of it. sorry


no need to apologize! (jeez) if you would like, you could post a description or/and take a pic yourself, but its totally up to you!

im glad people are posting i was afraid this thread would seem a bit unnccesary since we have the confession thread and all. 

and i ditto the others. those shoes are gorgeous, ash!


----------



## Cors

Ash's fab purchases make me demand pictures like a creepy old man. :O


----------



## thatgirl08

I went Christmas shopping on Tuesday and somehow came home with this for myself:






& a cardigan in a similar color. Both of which were on clearance at Old Navy. [Note to self: I can still fit into most of the XXL's in regular sizes at ON.] I got this tank top, the cardigan and a tank top for my friend all for $18 dollars.

CAN YOU BEAT THAT? I think not.


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


> i'm drooling over those shoes. beautiful.





Tina said:


> Ash, you have the best taste. And I'm jealous that you can actually wear that stuff, while I couldn't in a million years.





kayrae said:


> I agree with QueenB. Those shoes are fantastic.





susieQ said:


> no need to apologize! (jeez) if you would like, you could post a description or/and take a pic yourself, but its totally up to you!
> 
> im glad people are posting i was afraid this thread would seem a bit unnccesary since we have the confession thread and all.
> 
> and i ditto the others. those shoes are gorgeous, ash!





Cors said:


> Ash's fab purchases make me demand pictures like a creepy old man. :O



Yes, aren't the shoes lovely?  My only concern is that with my wide (and sometimes swollen)feet, they might be uncomfortable...I just had to have them though. I'm taking my chances (and keeping my fingers crossed).


----------



## Cors

Aww, they are gorgeous and probably worth it. Do you have a shoe stretcher? 

Stretch them by stuffing the toebox with scrunched up socks when not in use and walk around in them at home wearing the same thick socks! If the fit is fine lengthwise you can just wear half a sock. A tiny bit of rubbing alcohol on the inside helps with the stretch too, but be sure to test out on a small spot first since it can mess with leather.


----------



## ashmamma84

Cors said:


> Aww, they are gorgeous and probably worth it. Do you have a shoe stretcher?
> 
> Stretch them by stuffing the toebox with scrunched up socks when not in use and walk around in them at home wearing the same thick socks! If the fit is fine lengthwise you can just wear half a sock. A tiny bit of rubbing alcohol on the inside helps with the stretch too, but be sure to test out on a small spot first since it can mess with leather.



I do have a shoe stretcher...but sometimes with fat feet, there is just no amount of stretching that will help. I'm going to try it though.


----------



## Donna

Bought these last night...and I am pretty sure I don't want to be around when the credit card bill comes next month.....


----------



## Weeze

Kudos to the ladies of this thread.

we're stimulating the economy, right? hahaha.


----------



## Tina

Donna, MIB? Very nice!

Heh. The only things I really get to buy are jewelry supplies.  But, I thought that I'd post anyway, as it's the only way I'll get to participate.  I bought these today...


----------



## AtlantisAK

I bought this shrug on ebay and finaly got it in today.  Shoulda bought it in a 3x, but it's still cute. I'm sure I can modify it if needed for a lil extra room and longer sleeves. 
EDIT: Oh, I also got a really cute plain black dress...Will post pics of it since there arent any on the web. I got it from Target for like, $12. 

View attachment 9372_1.jpg


----------



## Cors

Grey knit cardigan dress!


----------



## cherylharrell

Where'd ya'll get the shrug and the cardigan dress. Those are so cute. So is some of the other stuff in this thread...


----------



## BeaBea

Cors said:


> Grey knit cardigan dress!



I LOVE that. When your figure has as many lumps and bumps as mine a thin knit like that never sits smoothly, but I love how they look.

Tracey


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I bought several corset tops from Torrid and some really neat skirts from Hottopic. If I get to wear any this weekend maybe I can con my husband into trying to take my picture 
Maybe


----------



## SamanthaNY

Much shinier in person - brown patent (they come in other colors and leathers - and I want them all) with slight metallic bordeaux feeling.... just a _feeling_, mind you... to it. And some copper, if you glance quickly. 

And... they're _like buttah._


----------



## Tina

BeaBea said:


> I LOVE that. When your figure has as many lumps and bumps as mine a thin knit like that never sits smoothly, but I love how they look.
> 
> Tracey


I agree, on both counts, Tracey. I remember seeing stuff like this in the 70s, only with very tight stovepipe-legged jeans underneath and thigh high suede boots. And sometimes, when chilly, with a thin turtle- or cowl-necked sweater underneath. I _YEARNED_ to be able to wear something like it, but back then, the only things in my size were ugly.


----------



## MissToodles

The bra below from lane bryant. My old one is falling apart and I think I was wearing the wrong cup size. I wish I could buy a matching shirt for it, but oh well, it's for private viewing only.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

SamanthaNY said:


> Much shinier in person - brown patent (they come in other colors and leathers - and I want them all) with slight metallic bordeaux feeling.... just a _feeling_, mind you... to it. And some copper, if you glance quickly.
> 
> And... they're _like buttah._



And where might one find these, Ms. Samantha?  Me likes!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Sugar Magnolia said:


> And where might one find these, Ms. Samantha?  Me likes!



They're by Bernardo (I wasn't familiar with the brand, but apparently it's well thought of), and I got them from Nordies. I can't rave enough how well they fit. I have a fairly wide, fat foot resulting in most footwear having a break-in period... but not these. Instantly comfy. 

So well made... will last years. _So _worth the price.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Today I bought liver and onions......................





OH..........wrong thread! LOL!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

SamanthaNY said:


> They're by Bernardo (I wasn't familiar with the brand, but apparently it's well thought of), and I got them from Nordies. I can't rave enough how well they fit. I have a fairly wide, fat foot resulting in most footwear having a break-in period... but not these. Instantly comfy.
> 
> So well made... will last years. _So _worth the price.




These do look like wonderful shoes...............but 169 dollars is a bit too much for me. Boohoo!
Love them tho...........Kara


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

SamanthaNY said:


> They're by Bernardo (I wasn't familiar with the brand, but apparently it's well thought of), and I got them from Nordies. I can't rave enough how well they fit. I have a fairly wide, fat foot resulting in most footwear having a break-in period... but not these. Instantly comfy.
> 
> So well made... will last years. _So _worth the price.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cherylharrell

This is a what I bought last Sat post. Went last Fri to see arlo do a show in MD so on the way back I stopped at Potomac Mills outlet mall (Torrid!!!!) and the mall in Fredericksburg (Deb Store!!!!). I bought nothing in Torrid cuz what I saw & liked was either too expensive or they were out of it in 3 or 4x or it didn't fit right. Lane Bryant Outlet-- a longsleeve pj top Underwear Outlet store-- Underpants and some disposable paper hankerchiefs with pretty flowers on them Claires and Icing Jewelry-- gold owl earrings for $1 ( I know some of you would just love them), gold hoop earrings with gold and wineish brownish hearts on them for $1, blackish grayish hematite beaded bracelet set. Deb Store-- brown leggings with a brown bows and silver beads dangling beads on each leg only $5.99 or $6.99, $2 clearance bracelet set, and they had a sale on jewelry buy one & get one 50% off, so I got a gold & brown bangle bracelet set & a pink & silver bangle bracelet set.

In Ashley Stewart the other day I got 2 nice bangle bracelet sets for $3 something each...


----------



## intraultra

Cors said:


> Grey knit cardigan dress!



I love this! It would incredibly silly on me but I bet you look amazing.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

I bought two cute Christmas scarves............3 bucks each at the craft store!


----------



## cherylharrell

Oh yeah, when I went into the Deb Store I asked them if they were ever gonna get any stores back in my area. They said they recently opened a store that has the plus sizes in it, in my area about 45 mins to an hr away. Yay! No more having to travel 100 miles to shop in a Deb store! If only they would get a Torrid & a Value City Dept store here...


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> No more having to travel 100 miles to shop in a Deb store! If only they would get a Torrid & a Value City Dept store here...



I wouldn't hold your breath for Torrid. There's not even one in Pittsburgh.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I went to NYC yesterday and found a great store called SHOE MANIA, and they did a 2nd pair for 1/2 price.....

I bought a very cool pair of Ed Hardy rain / snow boots, that no one in my neck of the woods will have 

and a pair of Frye Brown Engineer Boots, although the color isn't showing up right here....

I had em shipped so I found pics on zappos.com I think are right, but willl photograph when I get em ...* 

View attachment ed hardy.jpg


View attachment frye engineer.jpg


----------



## Shosh

ashmamma84 said:


> made a quick run...



Those shoes are the cutest Ash.


----------



## SamanthaNY

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I went to NYC yesterday and found a great store called SHOE MANIA, and they did a 2nd pair for 1/2 price.....
> 
> I bought a very cool pair of Ed Hardy rain / snow boots, that no one in my neck of the woods will have
> 
> and a pair of Frye Brown Engineer Boots, although the color isn't showing up right here....
> 
> I had em shipped so I found pics on zappos.com I think are right, but willl photograph when I get em ...*



Awesome finds, Angel! I love Ed Hardy stuff... how are they on the calf width? I've been scared to try them, lol. 

And Frye is one of my all time fave brands! If ONLY I could fit into their tall boots. I'd buy these in a heartbeat:


----------



## HDANGEL15

SamanthaNY said:


> Awesome finds, Angel! I love Ed Hardy stuff... how are they on the calf width? I've been scared to try them, lol.
> 
> And Frye is one of my all time fave brands! If ONLY I could fit into their tall boots. I'd buy these in a heartbeat:
> 
> *The Ed Hardys are not too bad...I think I have pretty chunky calves I do a ton of spin classes...but they fit and I think they will stretch easily.....the Fryes are not as forgiving ..I had the original stirrup boots first, although I already own a pair that are about 10 or 12 yrs old...and still wearable..they are worth the $ for sure...the top left are beauteaus.....I just always had a thing for engineer boots myself and redwing makes a pair I love but NOT for women : <*


----------



## TraciJo67

This sweater, 






.. and these pants






Got them both for $52 at JcPenney. I love buying new things on the weekend. Gives me incentive to get up & go to work on Monday  Just wish I could afford to treat myself every week ....


----------



## Donna

TraciJo67 said:


> This sweater,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and these pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them both for $52 at JcPenney. I love buying new things on the weekend. Gives me incentive to get up & go to work on Monday  Just wish I could afford to treat myself every week ....



You know what they say about women who wear red, TraciJo 

Gorgeous sweater!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## cherylharrell

Nice sweater, pants & headbands. You think Torrid would have a store in Pittsburgh. Seeing the demand for their stores you think they'd want to add them in more areas. I am fearful to buy clothes from them online cuz one clearance stuff you can't take it back.

Which reminds me. I found out in Ashley Stewart the other day that they have changed their return policies on clearance stuff. You can no longer return clearance stuff. Not even if it doesn't fit. Bummer...


----------



## TraciJo67

Donna said:


> You know what they say about women who wear red, TraciJo
> 
> Gorgeous sweater!



Damn, I have to return the sweater  I bought it without trying it on, thinking that it looked roomy enough. It fits like a glove. A tight, tight glove. A tight, tight glove that highlights every lump and bulge and then magnifies it in brilliant red. 

But since I'm not an apple-cheeked brunette vixen, that color washes me out anyway .... /sour grapes


----------



## kayrae

This might be a long shot, Cheryl. But 5 years ago, I wrote Torrid and complained that they didn't have a store in San Francisco. A year later, they opened one. I listed a compelling reason though. I told them to open one right next to the University, so guaranteed students would shop there.



cherylharrell said:


> Nice sweater, pants & headbands. You think Torrid would have a store in Pittsburgh. Seeing the demand for their stores you think they'd want to add them in more areas. I am fearful to buy clothes from them online cuz one clearance stuff you can't take it back.
> 
> Which reminds me. I found out in Ashley Stewart the other day that they have changed their return policies on clearance stuff. You can no longer return clearance stuff. Not even if it doesn't fit. Bummer...


----------



## intraultra

kayrae said:


>



these are cuuute. i really want the one furthest left!


----------



## kayrae

you can get it at Claire's!


----------



## activistfatgirl

SamanthaNY said:


> Awesome finds, Angel! I love Ed Hardy stuff... how are they on the calf width? I've been scared to try them, lol.
> 
> And Frye is one of my all time fave brands! If ONLY I could fit into their tall boots. I'd buy these in a heartbeat:



Oh god, I was just saying in the other thread the exception to my no heels rule, and I think these would do it. Those are so hot! Damn the big calves to high hell, sometimes!


----------



## cherylharrell

I need to write to Torrid & beg for a store I guess. And next time I'm in Claires, I'll have to look for those headbands...


----------



## ashmamma84

These Enzo Angiolini pumps...on super clearance. $25 bay-bee!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

ashmamma84 said:


> These Enzo Angiolini pumps...on super clearance. $25 bay-bee!!!



Those are so hot!


----------



## ashmamma84

thatgirl08 said:


> Those are so hot!



Thanks! They don't hurt me feet, which is always a nice (and much needed) touch.


----------



## Cors

I just got these! <3


----------



## Tina

Cors, that is very cool. 

Ash, those shoes are FABulous! I would SO fall on my ass in those, but they look great on you.


----------



## kayrae

those shoes are hottttt!


----------



## thatgirl08

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks! They don't hurt me feet, which is always a nice (and much needed) touch.



Yeah, agreed. Nothing worse than painful heels!



Cors said:


> I just got these! <3



You got ALL of those? Haha. That's super cool looking though.


----------



## Suze

that's the coolest shoe organizer evar!


----------



## Kouskous

SummerG said:


> Today I bought this from my friend's Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6287773



Just wanted to Thank You for being a great friend and customer!


----------



## SummerG

Kouskous said:


> Just wanted to Thank You for being a great friend and customer!



Awww, thanks chickadee! I love you bunches... and what can I say? Your stuff is awesome!


----------



## troubadours

sry, i am all ready for bed *~*~no makeup, messy hair~*~*

View attachment 53952

but i bought this yellow cardi from f21 today, $11.50. i can wear it if i leave it unbuttoned.


----------



## Suze

most of my wardrobe is bought over the netz, but i was able to find something off-line today uhuuu. (sorry for the bad quality but i couldn't get/find pics from any of the websites :S)

1. blue dress, h&m
2. blue-green cardi, h&m. (same as troubs; i can wear it if i leave it unbuttoned )
3. crazy tunic, gina tricot. (originally wanted this in grey, but they hadn't any xl's left.)
4. black cropped cardi, gina tricot. 

View attachment RRR 011.jpg


View attachment RRR 012.jpg


View attachment RRR 008.jpg


View attachment RRR 005.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

snoods & pashminas from a street vendor. can't capture the colors with the flash, but my favorite is the green snood. it's really a kelly green unlike in the picture.


----------



## AtlantisAK

AshleyEileen said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath for Torrid. There's not even one in Pittsburgh.



There is a Torrid at one of the malls....Can't remember which one exactly. I was thinking it was Century 3, but I'm probably wrong and thinking of Rainbow instead.  I do remember going to a mall somewhere in the area and seeing a Torrid. Last I saw it was about a year to two ago...I -do- have plans to go there when they have a 50% off clearance again.  Just gotta remember where it is.


----------



## cherylharrell

Can I be envious of ya'll cuz you can fit into H&M stuff?  All I can fit into there is earrings...


----------



## Suze

cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious of ya'll cuz you can fit into H&M stuff?  All I can fit into there is earrings...


ahh...i wouldn't be too jealous. it's really just a small percentage of their stuff i can fit into. besides...if we had a decent plus size store here i would MUCH rather spend my money there, knowing i could fit into everything.


----------



## kayrae

Same for me, cheryl. Only earrings, necklaces, and headbands for me 



cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious of ya'll cuz you can fit into H&M stuff?  All I can fit into there is earrings...


----------



## thatgirl08

cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious of ya'll cuz you can fit into H&M stuff?  All I can fit into there is earrings...





kayrae said:


> Same for me, cheryl. Only earrings, necklaces, and headbands for me



Ditto this!


----------



## Suze

oh well, girls...*I* envy you Torrid, ON, LB...etc yeah, even Target! 

If I want a pair of jeans I only have 2-3 choices to choose from in the darkest corner of the store. (and the very few stores that carry plus sizes aren't really my style to begin with. ) There's a handful of stores dedicated exclusively to plus size fashion in my town, but they're aimed at women 30+ and the clothes are generally very expensive. 

H&M used to have a plus size line, but it's only available online now and most of it is shit anyways. At least that's the case here.

hah, do I sound bitter or what?

More OT...I also bought a necklace and a feather-thingy with the clothes. I'm a little bit unsure about the feather. hope it won't look too "royalish"  

View attachment RRR 013.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

susieQ said:


> most of my wardrobe is bought over the netz, but i was able to find something off-line today uhuuu. (sorry for the bad quality but i couldn't get/find pics from any of the websites :S)
> 
> 1. blue dress, h&m
> 2. blue-green cardi, h&m. (same as troubs; i can wear it if i leave it unbuttoned )
> 3. crazy tunic, gina tricot. (originally wanted this in grey, but they hadn't any xl's left.)
> 4. black cropped cardi, gina tricot.



very, very cute...I think we are about the same size so I'm going to try on a couple things at h&m when I go. I have a dress from wetseal (OMG!!!) that's an XL...but it's super stretchy.


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> very, very cute...I think we are about the same size so I'm going to try on a couple things at h&m when I go. I have a dress from wetseal (OMG!!!) that's an XL...but it's super stretchy.


stretch is the key


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I bought two new outfits today from the Lane Bryant outlet store in Tinton Falls NJ. I spent only 90.00 on a skirt set and a sweater and a pair of jeans!Sooo ecxited!


----------



## AshleyEileen

AtlantisAK said:


> There is a Torrid at one of the malls....Can't remember which one exactly. I was thinking it was Century 3, but I'm probably wrong and thinking of Rainbow instead.  I do remember going to a mall somewhere in the area and seeing a Torrid. Last I saw it was about a year to two ago...I -do- have plans to go there when they have a 50% off clearance again.  Just gotta remember where it is.



It's gone.

There were two: South Hills and Robinson.


----------



## cherylharrell

I can hardly wear headbands that much cuz alot of them are too tight on my head. I have a big head lol...


----------



## DeerVictory

Just bought these today on modcloth.com. We`ll see how it goes, hopefully I`ll like them. 






I got this in an XL, which said the bust would be approx. 47 inches. My bust is 44, so hopefully all goes well and I'll be able to fit. 






I desperately hope that I'll love this hat as much as I think I will. I've got so many outfits planned, but I may change my mind when it gets here. 






and flats. 

I'm excited. I also bought this:


----------



## Tina

These are all adorable! I love cloche hats.


----------



## Suze

that's some really cute stuff! especially the zipper flats. :smitten:

i hope i'll be able to buy some things from that site in the near future...sigh.


----------



## ashmamma84

early stocking stuffers...does it count if *I* didn't buy them, but my lovey did? :wubu: 

View attachment V279912.jpg


View attachment V279926.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

ps - Raegan, I love what you bought! Such cute stuff! And I really dig that camera!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought these today:











I have to add that these pictures do no justice to the sweaters.
I'll post pictures when I wear them.


----------



## intraultra

Okay, I know there's some LB-hate 'round these parts, but buy one get one free is just awesome! It also let me use a promo code and I had some money left on a gift card. I got these two coats and two of the lace plunge bras (pink and black) for cheapies.




&





I don't *love* the white one, but that material is the only one that seems to keep me warm on windy days in the city. So, yaaay.

Edit: Why does LB cut off their models' faces like that? It's a little creepy.


----------



## Diego

I got this one from an A&F outlet :smitten:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

intraultra said:


> Okay, I know there's some LB-hate 'round these parts, but buy one get one free is just awesome! It also let me use a promo code and I had some money left on a gift card. I got these two coats and two of the lace plunge bras (pink and black) for cheapies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't *love* the white one, but that material is the only one that seems to keep me warm on windy days in the city. So, yaaay.
> 
> Edit: Why does LB cut off their models' faces like that? It's a little creepy.



Great choices.  I ordered the plaid coat and a black wool pea coat. I haven't had a nice new winter coat since school... and that's been a really LONNNG time. It's a great sale with the promo code!


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Okay, I know there's some LB-hate 'round these parts, but buy one get one free is just awesome! It also let me use a promo code and I had some money left on a gift card. I got these two coats and two of the lace plunge bras (pink and black) for cheapies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't *love* the white one, but that material is the only one that seems to keep me warm on windy days in the city. So, yaaay.
> 
> Edit: Why does LB cut off their models' faces like that? It's a little creepy.





Sugar Magnolia said:


> Great choices.  I ordered the plaid coat and a black wool pea coat. I haven't had a nice new winter coat since school... and that's been a really LONNNG time. It's a great sale with the promo code!



UGH! I want the plaid one so badly and I have a feeling it will be sold out when I go to buy it on Monday during my special discount week. I could get it for BOGO right now, but I only want the plaid one and I'd rather get it for 55% off.


----------



## intraultra

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Great choices.  I ordered the plaid coat and a black wool pea coat. I haven't had a nice new winter coat since school... and that's been a really LONNNG time. It's a great sale with the promo code!


It really is a cute coat, glad you snagged one too!



AshleyEileen said:


> UGH! I want the plaid one so badly and I have a feeling it will be sold out when I go to buy it on Monday during my special discount week. I could get it for BOGO right now, but I only want the plaid one and I'd rather get it for 55% off.


I hope you're able to get it! I was afraid of it selling out as well, so I ordered it online instead of waiting until tomorrow to see if they had it at my local LB.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

I bought 2 sweaters from LB yesterday online....they were on sale and I got $20.00 off my order! Woohohooooo!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I bought 2 sweaters from LB yesterday online....they were on sale and I got $20.00 off my order! Woohohooooo!!



Which ones did you get?


----------



## Weeze

I did my Black Friday LB run...
oh boy.
4 sweaters and a cocktail dress.
i'm excited 
pictures of the dress, because its adorable:
pardon my boobies, its just so you can see the sequins


----------



## MarkAnthony

I bought 2 sweaters and one Jacket from LB yesterday online....they were on sale and I got $20.00 off my order!


----------



## cherylharrell

No clothes for me. But a pair of twill pants for hubby for $12.99 & some Christmas presents like $4.99 MP3 players...


----------



## Tooz

And a bra. BOGO is decent.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> And a bra. BOGO is decent.



I wish I could wear the balconette.
And that corset runs so small!


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I wish I could wear the balconette.
> And that corset runs so small!



Does it? I have two from LB (one very old, 2003) and a purple, black and white one. The only thing I really noticed on the ones I have now is that they run a little short. Hopefully this one won't be too small. Ugh. With balconettes, as long as I can size up on the cups, I'm generally good to go. I haven't bought a balconette in like a year though, so I hope they haven't changed or anything.


----------



## Ash

Tooz said:


> Does it? I have two from LB (one very old, 2003) and a purple, black and white one. The only thing I really noticed on the ones I have now is that they run a little short. Hopefully this one won't be too small. Ugh. With balconettes, as long as I can size up on the cups, I'm generally good to go. I haven't bought a balconette in like a year though, so I hope they haven't changed or anything.



I have this, and it does run small, but I can still get into it. I think you'll be okay. No experience with the balconette, though.


----------



## Tooz

Ashley said:


> I have this, and it does run small, but I can still get into it. I think you'll be okay.



Alright, awesome. Thanks ~bbgrl~


----------



## BBWMuse

Lane Bryant has an awesome BOGO Free sale through Nov. 30th; both online and in the store. If you buy online, Premier LB cardholders get free UPS Ground Shipping with any purchase of $75+. 

I had 2 of the $75 off $225+ coupons, so I went on a major shopping spree and bought everything from bras, panties, and PJ's, to sweaters, jeans, blouses, career pants, and career jacket. I broke it up into 2 purchases so I could use both coupons. I bought a total of $1,271.98 worth of clothes for $570.62. You can't beat a deal like that!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Does it? I have two from LB (one very old, 2003) and a purple, black and white one. The only thing I really noticed on the ones I have now is that they run a little short. Hopefully this one won't be too small. Ugh. With balconettes, as long as I can size up on the cups, I'm generally good to go. I haven't bought a balconette in like a year though, so I hope they haven't changed or anything.



I wish the corsets weren't so short. A friend of mine and I tried this one on and I could barely breath. 

As for the balconette, I can't wear them without a bra extender. It would roll if not.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I wish the corsets weren't so short. A friend of mine and I tried this one on and I could barely breath.
> 
> As for the balconette, I can't wear them without a bra extender. It would roll if not.



I always use an extender on bras anyway. And, well, I guess I'll find out soon about the corset.


----------



## goofy girl

AshleyEileen said:


> I wish the corsets weren't so short. A friend of mine and I tried this one on and I could barely breath.
> 
> As for the balconette, I can't wear them without a bra extender. It would roll if not.



I'm not being snotty by saying this, I swear, I've never worn a corset but always assumed that they're supposed to be very tight?


----------



## Tooz

goofy girl said:


> I'm not being snotty by saying this, I swear, I've never worn a corset but always assumed that they're supposed to be very tight?



These aren't real, industrial-strength corsets. More for decoration.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Tooz said:


> And a bra. BOGO is decent.



Tooz those are gorgeous!! I love the corset! 


You will post pics in those, won't you??


----------



## Tooz

Sandie S-R said:


> Tooz those are gorgeous!! I love the corset!
> 
> 
> You will post pics in those, won't you??



Haha, we'll see. :batting:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I always use an extender on bras anyway. And, well, I guess I'll find out soon about the corset.



I need to invest in an extender.
I can only fit in the cotton stretch plunge comfortably. The microfiber bras are way too tight.


----------



## Weeze

Aww, Tooz, they're both super super cute 

I'm ALWAYS looking for cutesy bras in bigger sizes, in a sad pathetic attempt to fit in with the other girls my age, hahaha.

But ANYWAY, good choice


----------



## HottiMegan

I got myself a herstyle straightener. I was sold when the guy who demonstrated it showed me that it curls and straightens.. I brought it home and tried and tried to curl like he did and i couldnt! I still like it and know that with practice i'll be able to do curls 
http://www.herstyler.com/
I got it in purple and that was pretty cool


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I need to invest in an extender.
> I can only fit in the cotton stretch plunge comfortably. The microfiber bras are way too tight.



I have like a million-- you can get sets of three at Wal Mart for like 4 bucks.


----------



## mybluice

cherylharrell said:


> Can I be envious of ya'll cuz you can fit into H&M stuff?  All I can fit into there is earrings...






What's H&M?


----------



## DeerVictory

I`m terrible at saving money in December. 















^ t-shirt

I did do a bit of Christmas shopping though: 







^t-shirt 












^ all for one person. I'm kind of hoping that he'll profess undying love for me when I give this to him, but I'm a realist and he'll probably just think I'm awesome.


----------



## kayrae

that is a pretty pretty coat


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


>



monocles?! i'd cream.


----------



## DeerVictory

That`s what I`m hoping for.  

He`s kind of testing the waters of dandy fashion, although I don`t know if he realizes it.


----------



## kayrae

where did you get that? I didn't even realize what they were when you first posted it.


----------



## DeerVictory

kayrae said:


> where did you get that? I didn't even realize what they were when you first posted it.




Ebay.  I was excited. It was like 20 dollars for two of them. We had a limit of 40 dollars we could spend on eachother, but I might go over a little bit.


----------



## AtlantisAK

OMG! Are you serious? When the hell did that happen? I had plans to go during their 50% off clearance sale and actually try the stuff on so I -knew- what I was getting. 

I'm sad. 



AshleyEileen said:


> It's gone.
> 
> There were two: South Hills and Robinson.


----------



## cherylharrell

H&M is a skinny peoples store. The only thing I can fit into there is some jewelry...


----------



## SamanthaNY

These are great. They look a little funky without hands in them, but if you're a fingerless glove fan - you'll love these. They're suede with a faux shearling lining and trim and come in several colors. They're good for me because full-on gloves don't fit over my wedding rings quite right, and I like my fingers free for pushing car buttons, dialing my cell, etc. They'd be awesome for any iphone users - and are perfect for winter. When they're on my hand (I bought the black), they actually look sort of pretty... that fur trim seems past-era decorative and feminine. I can imagine the lighter color would look more rugged and outdoorsy (for hikers?). At half-price (15! for leathah!), they're a great bargain and would make a very nice holiday gift without stretching pocket books too far. 















I like them so much I may even go back and buy more colors. Oh - and they have sizes small through extra-large. The extra-large fit my size 8+ chubby paw quite well. They also have matching hats in some of the colors.

PS - there's another additional 20% off - ends today.


----------



## cherylharrell

I have an addiction to wideleg & flare legged pants as you can see here. I used coupons. Hubby will give these to me for Christmas. Since he has no idea how to use a computer & is legally blind due to diabetes, I had to do the ordering for him.


From Roamans: Got in merlot color






From Woman Within:

Got in oasis color (a blue color)







Got the shoes in brown. They did have ww so if they don't fit they'll have to be taken back. They are cute:






Lane Bryant Catalog: Got these in black. They're the Levis Bendover pants with really wide legs. I don't care for their straight leg pants cuz I had some yrs ago (before they had cute stuff for plus sizes) & they were too old lady looking & fit kinda snug. I have several pairs of their wider leg wide leg pants & love them. When I saw these in their catalog I just had to have them.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

I bought some bras. Pretty and practical! 

View attachment bras.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

I got these shoes for a holiday party next week. I ordered them online and pray they make it in time!! Normally I don't do heels but i couldn't find a pair of cute flats. (i'm 4 inches taller than hubby)


----------



## cherylharrell

They finally opened a Deb store with plus sizes as well as the skinny sizes for the first time in yrs around here. It's in a new mall. No more traveling 100 miles to shop in a Deb Store. I went there yesterday & Ashley Stewart is next door to it. How convenient! Anyhow I found some deals there. They had some leggings that are nice to wear under dresses & skirts for comfort at a good clearance deal. I got 3 pairs, 1 red, one beige/tan coffee type color and one green with lace around the bottom. One was $4 something & the other 2 were $3 something. And I they had a jewelry sale buy 2 & get one free. I found 2 nice plus size bangle bracelet sets for $ 2 something & got a gold 21 inch necklace I wanted free. 21 inches or 20 inches is what fits good on choker or shorter type necklaces. I like some red leggings with lace on them & the ones I got had no lace around the bottoms of the legs but the lace trimmed ones were $12.99. So I had to get the cheaper pair. Sadly, when I got home the cute green leggings with the lace on them turned out to be a size large. Evidently they were places on the wrong rack & I didn't catch it. So I gotta go take them back next Sat. 7 day return policy on clearance stuff. Anyway I got all for $15! That's 3 pairs of leggings, 2 plus size beagle bracelet sets and a necklace. Not bad!


----------



## Phat Phoebe

I just bought an apron and chef's hat to wear for some holiday cooking!


----------



## Cors

Cashmere scarf and gloves, a thick wool coat and a sweater! The cold is getting to me. :/


----------



## HottiMegan

Today I got tons of stuff. Very little for me though. I got the cutest little sweater for Alex :




I also got overalls and a cute little fleece hat for him.
I got some creepers for him at the Disney store. 
I bought myself five fun, festive pairs of undies at Lane Bryant.
I got both boys a pair of black and white checkerboard Vans. I am not sure if we'll keep Alex's, I suspect that they're too small for his feet. I'll have to exchange them for the next size up. I should have tried them on and not let Hubby put them on.


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> Today I got tons of stuff. Very little for me though. I got the cutest little sweater for Alex :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got overalls and a cute little fleece hat for him.
> I got some creepers for him at the Disney store.
> I bought myself five fun, festive pairs of undies at Lane Bryant.
> I got both boys a pair of black and white checkerboard Vans. I am not sure if we'll keep Alex's, I suspect that they're too small for his feet. I'll have to exchange them for the next size up. I should have tried them on and not let Hubby put them on.



The vans sound adorable, very punky!! 
Also, what are creepers? They sound like shoes, are they?


----------



## HottiMegan

creepers are kind of like pants adn a shirt in one piece. They're my favorite thing to put babies in next to overalls. This is actually one i bought:


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> creepers are kind of like pants adn a shirt in one piece. They're my favorite thing to put babies in next to overalls. This is actually one i bought:



Oh!! I get it now! I think I would call that a baby grow or an all in one.

Its sooo cute!!


----------



## BeaBea

HottiMegan said:


> creepers are kind of like pants adn a shirt in one piece. They're my favorite thing to put babies in next to overalls. This is actually one i bought:



Megan, that is adorable  What I am about to say next is a complete hijack but I wanted to get that in first...

Does that picture look odd to anyone else? Maybe its for an older child and not for a baby the same age as (the utterly gorgeous) Alex but I see Babies as being a lot more rounded in shape and with much shorter limbs. Part of me doesn't want to believe that even babywear is photographed to look like its taller and thinner than real life - but the cynical part of me in wondering...

Apologies for the hijack, maybe I'm just paranoid/over sensitive/ill informed about babies!

Tracey


----------



## HottiMegan

It does look a lot longer than the size i got Alex. They do go up to a size 2T and the arms and legs would be longer on that. The one i got Alex has short legs and a big longer arms. I haven't put it on him yet but will after his 4 month check up today. He is round and has pretty short legs and arms. He's mostly torso.


----------



## HottiMegan

bexylicious said:


> Oh!! I get it now! I think I would call that a baby grow or an all in one.
> 
> Its sooo cute!!



Baby clothes are a little annoying. Each brand has a different name for stuff. I think the only universal name is for onesies. (the little snap crotch bodysuits)


----------



## ashmamma84

just some pieces for me to bum around the house and/or attempt to actually do some cleaning in...

oh and here's to hoping the slipper boots actually fit around my calves... 

View attachment on613676-01qlv01.jpg


View attachment on613684-00qlv01.jpg


View attachment on615064-01viv01.jpg


View attachment on615176-04viv01.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

I am a terrible person and cannot stop shopping...






but goddamn, do I ever love this hat. I'm so excited for this to get here. I hope it fits. 

*note, this is not my picture. this is the seller's picture.


----------



## ashmamma84

Raegan said:


> I am a terrible person and cannot stop shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but goddamn, do I ever love this hat. I'm so excited for this to get here. I hope it fits.
> 
> *note, this is not my picture. this is the seller's picture.



that's a great hat! i need to find one that will fit with my locs and all...maybe i need to have the custom made.


----------



## SamanthaNY

That one is really pretty, Raegan - sort of like an old fashioned boater, but with a higher crown. Would you consider posting pics when you get it? 

I love hats!!! 




I wish there was a hat thread, lol.


----------



## intraultra

Did anyone else who got the LB plaid coat have an issue with the collar? I know the coat has some asymmetry to it and the collar won't sit exactly the same on each side, but it's way more extreme than shown in the web photo...at least on me. It looks pretty ridiculous. I think I will take that one back. The white coat, however, is so totally warm and makes me look like a giant marshmallow so that I will keep


----------



## thatgirl08

ashmamma84 said:


> just some pieces for me to bum around the house and/or attempt to actually do some cleaning in...
> 
> oh and here's to hoping the slipper boots actually fit around my calves...



Are those from Old Navy? They look familar. They're all super cute.



intraultra said:


> Did anyone else who got the LB plaid coat have an issue with the collar? I know the coat has some asymmetry to it and the collar won't sit exactly the same on each side, but it's way more extreme than shown in the web photo...at least on me. It looks pretty ridiculous. I think I will take that one back. The white coat, however, is so totally warm and makes me look like a giant marshmallow so that I will keep



I love the coat! It's super cute.


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Did anyone else who got the LB plaid coat have an issue with the collar? I know the coat has some asymmetry to it and the collar won't sit exactly the same on each side, but it's way more extreme than shown in the web photo...at least on me. It looks pretty ridiculous. I think I will take that one back. The white coat, however, is so totally warm and makes me look like a giant marshmallow so that I will keep



I want the plaid coat so bad!

And I love that coat on you.
I really need to buy one.


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Baby clothes are a little annoying. Each brand has a different name for stuff. I think the only universal name is for onesies. (the little snap crotch bodysuits)



Actually.....we call them 'Unis' for some reason, although it is not so different sounding from onesies.


----------



## intraultra

thatgirl08 said:


> Are those from Old Navy? They look familar. They're all super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the coat! It's super cute.


Thank youuu. I was pleasantly surprised when it arrived.



AshleyEileen said:


> I want the plaid coat so bad!
> 
> And I love that coat on you.
> I really need to buy one.


Have you tried on the plaid one?? I want to know if there's something wrong with mine or if it's my body that is lays all weird or if other people have problems with it! Heh.


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> just some pieces for me to bum around the house and/or attempt to actually do some cleaning in...
> 
> oh and here's to hoping the slipper boots actually fit around my calves...


those would be perfect for me now. Wool socks alone doesn't work on this wooden floor. :/ 
(they're so cute too! both of em!)


intraultra said:


> Did anyone else who got the LB plaid coat have an issue with the collar? I know the coat has some asymmetry to it and the collar won't sit exactly the same on each side, but it's way more extreme than shown in the web photo...at least on me. It looks pretty ridiculous. I think I will take that one back. The white coat, however, is so totally warm and makes me look like a giant marshmallow so that I will keep


how purdy are you?!

that jacket looks great on you, miss


----------



## ashmamma84

thatgirl08 said:


> Are those from Old Navy? They look familar. They're all super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the coat! It's super cute.





susieQ said:


> those would be perfect for me now. Wool socks alone doesn't work on this wooden floor. :/
> (they're so cute too! both of em!)
> 
> how purdy are you?!
> 
> that jacket looks great on you, miss



Thanks ladies! And yep, they are from ON.


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Have you tried on the plaid one?? I want to know if there's something wrong with mine or if it's my body that is lays all weird or if other people have problems with it! Heh.



I have. I loved it so much. Unfortunately, it's sold out in a 26/28 everywhere. There are no hopes of me ever getting it now.


----------



## intraultra

AshleyEileen said:


> I have. I loved it so much. Unfortunately, it's sold out in a 26/28 everywhere. There are no hopes of me ever getting it now.



Aw. Too bad mine is not a 26/28 or I would have sold ya mine for a bargain!


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Aw. Too bad mine is not a 26/28 or I would have sold ya mine for a bargain!



Ugh! I was hoping that by some small change it would have been.

Thanks anyways, baby boo!


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


>



These are all super hot. Torrid, Torrid, ON, ON, ON?


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> These are all super hot. Torrid, Torrid, ON, ON, ON?



You are correct.
=]


----------



## kayrae

i wanted booth of those dresses but couldn't find it at the store yesterday. ANd I refuse to pay for shipping, so frowny face for me!!!

I'm happy for you though


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> i wanted booth of those dresses but couldn't find it at the store yesterday. ANd I refuse to pay for shipping, so frowny face for me!!!
> 
> I'm happy for you though



I refuse to drive 3 hours to buy them. 
ahaha


----------



## kayrae

well... torrid is only a 10-minute walk from my work.


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> well... torrid is only a 10-minute walk from my work.



Rub it in.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Connie Daniels said:


> this two are very cool and I like it much



Those will be worn together.


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> These are all super hot. Torrid, Torrid, ON, ON, ON?



WOO! I'm not the only one who could guess by the pictures xD

I spend waaaay too much time internet window-shopping.


----------



## kayrae

ashleyeileen, i want pictures!!!! because that dress is awesome and i can't have it.


----------



## intraultra

kayrae said:


> ashleyeileen, i want pictures!!!! because that dress is awesome and i can't have it.



I second this! I'm really interested in seeing the houndstooth number! I liked it on the website.


----------



## MissToodles

I'm curious to see if you have the same problem with that ON cardigan I had. After 3 wearings, it developed a huge hole in it. I should have complained to customer service, but I never did. I didn't even get to wash it, but it was rendered unwearable. Too bad, it was an extremely cute, versatile item. I almost tempted to buy it again.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah rub it in lol.  Some of us have to travel 100 miles to go to a Torrid. You are so lucky.


----------



## moniquessbbw

I love this corsett. Here I am in it.



Tooz said:


> And a bra. BOGO is decent.



View attachment cBFL1108017.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R

That corset is super cute, Monique! I love the red bra, however. Very pretty!!


----------



## Crystal

Didn't buy any clothes today, but I definitely think this qualifies as fashion. 

I had my hair highlighted red today. But...I am severely disappointed. You can't even tell a difference. I tried to take a few pictures to see if I could get an angle where I could see the red, but it still looks dark brown all over to me...

*is sad*

Here it is, before and after.  

View attachment Me resized 02.jpg


View attachment Edited 2.jpg


----------



## Weeze

... I didn't buy anything today.

BUT HOLY CRAP.

I just realized.... Christmas is NEXT WEEK.

Oh my god.
I have ONE thing.... I bought Dark Knight for my dad.
That's it.

OOOOOH crap!!!!


----------



## Tad

CrystalUT11 said:


> Didn't buy any clothes today, but I definitely think this qualifies as fashion.
> 
> I had my hair highlighted red today. But...I am severely disappointed. You can't even tell a difference. I tried to take a few pictures to see if I could get an angle where I could see the red, but it still looks dark brown all over to me...
> 
> *is sad*
> 
> Here it is, before and after.



I don't know what pictures you are looking at, but I can totally see the red in there. Mind you, my wife has hair colour similar to yours so I'm used to the subtle shifts of colour that dying hair that dark brings. FYI, she normally uses purple die.....which gives at most purply-red highlights, but then over time her hair fades a bit to a more reddish hue. Most odd, but kind of fun, she can be the mom with the secretly purple hair *sssshhhhh, don't tell anyone*


----------



## HottiMegan

CrystalUT11 said:


> Didn't buy any clothes today, but I definitely think this qualifies as fashion.
> 
> I had my hair highlighted red today. But...I am severely disappointed. You can't even tell a difference. I tried to take a few pictures to see if I could get an angle where I could see the red, but it still looks dark brown all over to me...
> 
> *is sad*
> 
> Here it is, before and after.



I love your curly hair  Your highlights might only show in the sunshine or brighter light.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

I bought my wedding dress today. Here it is! I was disappointed to see it not listed in stock on the website, so I called just a few minutes ago. They will order it and I should receive it mid January. Getting married February 14th. I absolutely love it!


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> ashleyeileen, i want pictures!!!! because that dress is awesome and i can't have it.



But of course!



intraultra said:


> I second this! I'm really interested in seeing the houndstooth number! I liked it on the website.



Anything for you, boo. :wubu:





MissToodles said:


> I'm curious to see if you have the same problem with that ON cardigan I had. After 3 wearings, it developed a huge hole in it. I should have complained to customer service, but I never did. I didn't even get to wash it, but it was rendered unwearable. Too bad, it was an extremely cute, versatile item. I almost tempted to buy it again.



I'll complain if it's dodgy. If it holds up, I'll let you know. Maybe yours was defective?


----------



## SamanthaNY

BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> I bought my wedding dress today. Here it is! I was disappointed to see it not listed in stock on the website, so I called just a few minutes ago. They will order it and I should receive it mid January. Getting married February 14th. I absolutely love it!



Yay!! Congratulations! Both on the wedding, and the dress. What an exciting time for you :happy:.

A friendly bit of advice - have a backup dress plan. Something that you also love, and can get on relatively short notice. You're cutting it very close by just leaving three+ weeks wiggle-room between when Zaftique says the dress will be available and your wedding date. I don't trust Zaftique, but that's a tight margin for even the best of vendors. If you have an alternate plan, at least you won't be left scrambling if something goes awry.


----------



## Weeze

I went christmas shopping for my sister today 

I got her an argyle cardigan, itunes gift card and Season 1 of The Hills from Target!! I'm super excited. I love shopping for my sister!

I also got Mamma Mia on DVD for my mom (to go in addition to the George Foreman my sister and I went halvsies on).

and... 
A sparkly-ish black dress for my christmas party at work 
Keeping the tags on until last minute just in case I decide not to go, but still. Pictures to come lataaaah.


----------



## Crystal

edx said:


> I don't know what pictures you are looking at, but I can totally see the red in there. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> HottiMegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your curly hair  Your highlights might only show in the sunshine or brighter light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both.  I certainly hope it lightens up a bit after a few washings and such.
Click to expand...


----------



## SamanthaNY




----------



## Crystal

^ Those are beautiful ornaments.  I love clear ornaments like that. They go with any tree decoration theme.


----------



## goofy girl

I bought from ON today. Two pairs of jeans, a pair of dress slacks, and 7 tops...it came to $105.00 so I thought that was great! I also got a new pair of shoes. I was looking for Skechers but I hated that the stores have such a limited selection for a higher price than online, so I decided to wait and order those from home. But I bought a sort of furry pair of RocketDogs clogs. I had never heard of RocketDogs but they're awfully comfy!


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice shoes. I only bought Christmas lights & ornaments. Then again I am going to a mall tomorrow so we'll see lol...


----------



## DeerVictory

Boxing day loot: 






bras and panties from La Senza. 






cardigan from Urban Outfitters (29.99 marked down from 89.99)






dress from h&m. Not on sale. This one I was a little iffy about. I probably only bought it because it fit me decently. I'll find something neat to do with it though. 

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1567/081yt1.jpg[img]

scarves from Urban Outfitters. $10 each, marked down from $38. 

[img]http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/7638/082kb7.jpg 

floral shirt from h&m. This one was free, I think, because I bought another sale item. Or something like that. 






cardigan from h&m. Not on sale. 






shoes from Urban Outfitters. Not on sale. 






cardigan from h&m. This was 75% off, and I got another item free. 






shirt from Urban Outfitters. not on sale.

I also got a hat and a webcam.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Well, I didnt get anything on Christmas except for a bit of money. I bought a few things just the other day and will be waiting on them to be delivered!

I got this from Ebay for less than $10 total.





I got this also from Ebay for a little over $10. Cheapest one I found so far, and it's a Torrid item!





I also bought from Torrid while they had the 50% off clearance sale. I got the red ruffle skeleton panties and a pink lingere type thing.  I can't find either on the site now to provide pics.


----------



## kayrae

oh ladies, ladies... such beautiful clothes


----------



## Red

I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas! 

View attachment 55996


----------



## DeerVictory

Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996





OH. MY GOD. 
That dress! I'm at a loss for words right now.


----------



## Suze

boring, i know. 

View attachment 85947.jpg


View attachment 85953.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996



You look amazing! I could never pull off a look like that. Jealous.


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> Boxing day loot:
> 
> bras and panties from La Senza.
> 
> cardigan from Urban Outfitters (29.99 marked down from 89.99)
> 
> dress from h&m. Not on sale. This one I was a little iffy about. I probably only bought it because it fit me decently. I'll find something neat to do with it though.
> 
> scarves from Urban Outfitters. $10 each, marked down from $38.
> 
> floral shirt from h&m. This one was free, I think, because I bought another sale item. Or something like that.
> 
> cardigan from h&m. Not on sale.
> 
> shoes from Urban Outfitters. Not on sale.
> 
> cardigan from h&m. This was 75% off, and I got another item free.
> 
> shirt from Urban Outfitters. not on sale.
> 
> I also got a hat and a webcam.



Everything is absolutely adorable! I especially love the cardigan from Urban and the floral shirt from H&M.



Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996



You look adorable! Love that dress:]


----------



## ashmamma84

Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996



You are stunning! :kiss2:



Raegan said:


> Boxing day loot:



Love the loot! Cute, cute stuff!


----------



## AshleyEileen

susieQ said:


> boring, i know.



Where are those from?!


----------



## Surlysomething

I went out to buy supplies for my cold and ended up stopping in my favorite store to see how the prices were. I only left with two pairs of undies though as the shirt I wanted wasn't available in my size.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought these FANTASTIC Dr Martens Mary Janes from Zappos and they arrived in the mail just the other day. They are super comfortable except for the front of the mary jane cuts in to my foot on the top.  Otherwise they are the most comfortable cute shoes I've ever owned straight out of the box. Worth taking a chance on to see if I can stretch out that part that rubs. I got them in blue and brown. :smitten: Any suggestions on what I can do to stretch out the part that cuts in to my foot?


----------



## AtlantisAK

Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996



Ooh, so pretty! I have a dress very similar to that style and I never thought to put a wide belt on it.  Great idea


----------



## cherylharrell

Maybe you could put moleskin on it under the part that cuts. And see if that stops the rubbing/cutting. Good luck...


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> Where are those from?!


http://www.cellbes.no/ (scandinavian site)
most of their stuff is pretty grandma'ish, but it's dead cheap and they have some good basics.


btw added this shirt to my order :-D 

View attachment 82878.jpg


----------



## Ivy

susieQ, i want EVERYTHING that you just ordered! NOW.

i just ordered this shirt for torrid. i obviously needed it. mostly, i just hope it fits. i usually can't wear shirts from torrid because they're too tight and too short so we'll see. eeegh 

View attachment 513013_hi.jpeg


----------



## Suze

Ivy said:


> susieQ, i want EVERYTHING that you just ordered! NOW.


yey! that obviously means the clothes looks pretty darn gr8 ;D


----------



## Red

Raegan said:


> OH. MY GOD.
> That dress! I'm at a loss for words right now.



Hehe..when I look back I'm pretty sure its going to be one of those 'what were you thinking!?' outfits! 



goofy girl said:


> You look amazing! I could never pull off a look like that. Jealous.



Yes you so could!!! 



thatgirl08 said:


> You look adorable! Love that dress:]



Thank you lovely 



ashmamma84 said:


> You are stunning! :kiss2:



Thank you Ash! (_megablush_)



AtlantisAK said:


> Ooh, so pretty! I have a dress very similar to that style and I never thought to put a wide belt on it.  Great idea



Ooooh that is really pretty, that style of dress is just so damn comfy for a small boobed pear-shape! Where is it from?


----------



## Weeze

Ivy said:


> susieQ, i want EVERYTHING that you just ordered! NOW.
> 
> i just ordered this shirt for torrid. i obviously needed it. mostly, i just hope it fits. i usually can't wear shirts from torrid because they're too tight and too short so we'll see. eeegh




I want this. oh my god, I want this shirt!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought these FANTASTIC Dr Martens Mary Janes from Zappos and they arrived in the mail just the other day. They are super comfortable except for the front of the mary jane cuts in to my foot on the top.  Otherwise they are the most comfortable cute shoes I've ever owned straight out of the box. Worth taking a chance on to see if I can stretch out that part that rubs. I got them in blue and brown. :smitten: Any suggestions on what I can do to stretch out the part that cuts in to my foot?




I too LOVE docs! they are such comfy shoes and once they're broken in, they're like slippers. I don't have suggestions on stretching it. You might want to try some leather balm to soften the area that cuts into your foot. My hubby always suggests soaking leather shoes in water and then wearing them until they're dry. He claims that they stretch out to your foot while wet. Since Docs are such a huge monetary investment, i never tried! I wish that those cute style shoes went to 11 or 12  (I outgrew my mary janes in highschool  )


----------



## AtlantisAK

Red said:


> Ooooh that is really pretty, that style of dress is just so damn comfy for a small boobed pear-shape! Where is it from?



I got it at casual-plus.com a while back.  I havent worn it though because the tube top part of it doesnt feel right for me. I'm used to straps. I am thinking about selling it at some point. 
It's a jr plus 3x, which is like a 2x if anyone is interested.


----------



## ashmamma84

Ivy said:


> susieQ, i want EVERYTHING that you just ordered! NOW.
> 
> i just ordered this shirt for torrid. i obviously needed it. mostly, i just hope it fits. i usually can't wear shirts from torrid because they're too tight and too short so we'll see. eeegh



love it! now i need one...to wear to see the movie, natch.


----------



## Ivy

ashmamma84 said:


> love it! now i need one...to wear to see the movie, natch.



JANUARY 16 CAN NOT COME SOON ENOUGH!


----------



## ashmamma84

Ivy said:


> JANUARY 16 CAN NOT COME SOON ENOUGH!



i know! i am so pumped! i just hope they do b.i.g. justice...


----------



## kayrae

The dress is different than I previously posted


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I too LOVE docs! they are such comfy shoes and once they're broken in, they're like slippers. I don't have suggestions on stretching it. You might want to try some leather balm to soften the area that cuts into your foot. My hubby always suggests soaking leather shoes in water and then wearing them until they're dry. He claims that they stretch out to your foot while wet. Since Docs are such a huge monetary investment, i never tried! I wish that those cute style shoes went to 11 or 12  (I outgrew my mary janes in highschool  )



Good news and bad news. Mine are size 11 and they run a bit large. I bought them two weeks ago and my sister can fit them too. Bad news, I think I got the last pair. I notice they aren't listing size 9 (11) on the options any more. They DO exist though, I've got them right here. Maybe you can have them notify you if a pair becomes available?


----------



## Weeze

I went to the mall with a friend from High School. It was great. I got this (yeah, I know, Tooz has posted it before. I love it)





And thennnnn I got this scarf from NY&Co






I need ideas for how to wear the corset..... Its black and sparkly, and i wanna show it off!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

My niece convinced me that I look adorable in this. I'm sure all the FAs I see in public will love how it emphasizes the size of my a$$ and legs. LOL





Oh, and it was on sale... originally $80, marked down to $30.


----------



## MisticalMisty

kayrae said:


> The dress is different than I previously posted



That is really pretty..where'd you get it?


----------



## kayrae

nordstroms


----------



## Gingembre

Wooh, Sales haul! Although I am now penniless until the end of January 

Tops from Dorothy Perkins:




Also a navy and teal striped cardigan and a thin turquoise jumper that's like a reversed cardy - it buttons down the back. But i couldn't find any pics of those.

From Gap: a teal and black (are we noticing a theme here?!) tee, but can't find a pic of that either 

From Next: white work shirt with ruffles and black shiny buttons.

Also Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, Too Faced Shimmer Veil eye glitter in Pixie Dust (=greeny gold) and a dark turquoise eye liner from Urban Decay.


----------



## HottiMegan

I needed some new every day shoes and i have a pair of white ones like this that are so worn out that they're like slippers:





I also got like three babydoll type shirts at Walmart on sale for $10 a piece


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> Good news and bad news. Mine are size 11 and they run a bit large. I bought them two weeks ago and my sister can fit them too. Bad news, I think I got the last pair. I notice they aren't listing size 9 (11) on the options any more. They DO exist though, I've got them right here. Maybe you can have them notify you if a pair becomes available?



ooh ooh, i now have to scour the web for some!!  Thanks for letting me know!!

ETA: amazon.com has them in a size 11 in black and brown. So next paycheck, they're so mine!!


----------



## saucywench

Yesterday I decided to get out of the house to keep from moping. I took an hour's drive down to Hot Springs, where I've been known to get lucky with clothing purchases (isn't that how it is sometimes?--you seem to find better bargains/selections in your favorite stores, but in other cities.) I'm glad I went. After the fog burnt off we had sunshine and set a record high of 77 degrees (my car read 78 but I was driving southwest, after all.  ) It was a beautiful drive through the mountains. I drove with the windows down and the tunes on, it turned out to be a lovely day.

Anyway, I stopped by my favorite store, Half of Half, and found a Tommy Hilfiger burgundy knit top marked down 40% more from the 1/2 of 1/2 price; I paid $7.20 for it. It's comfy and has a flattering neckline for my full face. I'm not big on "name" fashions except for the quality; fortunately the brand imprint is on the inside of the top so I'm not giving him free advertising. 

My favorite find of all, though, was the Jones New York Woman lined black wool (mostly) tweed skirt I got at T.J. Maxx. The SRP on the tag is $139 and I got it on clearance for $15.  I knew it wouldn't photograph well so I didn't bother; I did find it on ebay (size 4, hah!) and it didn't photograph well there, either (can't see the tiny off-white flecks in it), but here it is.

Now I just need some colder weather again to wear it. :bounce: It comes down to just above my feet. I was thinking maybe wear it with some textured tights but what would be the point when very little of it would show, so I think I'll just try some textured trouser socks with my black ballerina flats, a white or off-white silk blouse, and black jacket. Maybe I'll take a pic of the ensemble if it works the way I hope it does.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

HottiMegan said:


> I needed some new every day shoes and i have a pair of white ones like this that are so worn out that they're like slippers:



I have shoes like these. I love them a lot.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I got these two things on-line from old navy, there was 75% off sale. I had no money, but I did have a little left on my cc. They cost me $20 for them both.

View attachment on581022-01p01v01.jpg
View attachment on603758-00p01v01.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I got these two things on-line from old navy, there was 75% off sale. I had no money, but I did have a little left on my cc. They cost me $20 for them both.
> 
> View attachment 56350
> View attachment 56351



Isn't Old Navy great? I love Old Navy. Good finds Jen!


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I needed some new every day shoes and i have a pair of white ones like this that are so worn out that they're like slippers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got like three babydoll type shirts at Walmart on sale for $10 a piece



I'm surprised you can fit these Megan. I bought them and they were too narrow for my foot. I gave them to my sister.


----------



## BeaBea

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm surprised you can fit these Megan. I bought them and they were too narrow for my foot. I gave them to my sister.



I have some similar Sketchers in White and also Cream but only the Wide fitting works for me - the usual width doesn't work at all. I usually find mine at Shoebuy.com but it is frustrating seeing a million great styles and then finding Sketchers only make three of them in the wide fit 

Tracey


----------



## intraultra

These are the Tripp pants from Torrid. I was skeptical about ordering them, but I am so glad I did! They have to be THE most comfortable pants I now own. I'm in love. I made the mistake of ordering talls, so they're a bit long (I'm 5'6"), but I'm figuring they will shrink up a bit as pants often do. I got a couple of knit hats (black and teal) and a couple sweaters as well, one I love, one I'm not too sure about. Overall a success.


----------



## Crystal

intraultra said:


> These are the Tripp pants from Torrid. I was skeptical about ordering them, but I am so glad I did! They have to be THE most comfortable pants I now own. I'm in love. I made the mistake of ordering talls, so they're a bit long (I'm 5'6"), but I'm figuring they will shrink up a bit as pants often do. I got a couple of knit hats (black and teal) and a couple sweaters as well, one I love, one I'm not too sure about. Overall a success.



Very, very cute!

I definitely didn't think I would be a skinny jeans girl until I purchased a pair. I absolutely love them! They were about $50 from Torrid...which is a bit of a splurge for me, but I absolutely adore them.

If the talls don't shrink enough, you can always fold them under a bit.  

Either way, you should post pictures! :happy:


----------



## Weeze

intraultra said:


>



i've soooooo been wanting a pair of these!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

BeaBea said:


> I have some similar Sketchers in White and also Cream but only the Wide fitting works for me - the usual width doesn't work at all. I usually find mine at Shoebuy.com but it is frustrating seeing a million great styles and then finding Sketchers only make three of them in the wide fit
> 
> Tracey



I only wear wide myself so I'm going to assume that the pair I ordered were a wide. :blush: As wide as they were they were still a bit narrow for me. My sister has a bigger foot but not as wide so they worked for her. My feet are too big for a 10 and too small for an 11.


----------



## thatgirl08

intraultra said:


> These are the Tripp pants from Torrid. I was skeptical about ordering them, but I am so glad I did! They have to be THE most comfortable pants I now own. I'm in love. I made the mistake of ordering talls, so they're a bit long (I'm 5'6"), but I'm figuring they will shrink up a bit as pants often do. I got a couple of knit hats (black and teal) and a couple sweaters as well, one I love, one I'm not too sure about. Overall a success.



I own these! I loved them at first, but I do have to warn you that they fade fast. Someone told me I should've been washing them in cold water as it'll help keep the color better. Who knew.


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm surprised you can fit these Megan. I bought them and they were too narrow for my foot. I gave them to my sister.



I am just a borderline wide foot. I measure at almost a D so i can wear a lot of regular size shoes. I don't have a lot of fat on my feet so very few things are pinchy on my feet. Sometimes wide shoes are too wide for me. I bought a pair of shoes from the Avenue recently (online) and they're really roomy for me i almost kept losing the shoe, they were so loose on me.


----------



## Rowan

This is what $500 looks like:

Intro to College Computing
Introductory Algebra
Psychology 
Backpack
2 pack of pens
pack of mechanical pencils
lead refill
one highlighter
one single subject notebook

And soon to be coming...a new laptop, but that is going to take a lot of research

It hurts to spend $500 in an hour....*crying* 

View attachment comp.JPG


View attachment math.JPG


View attachment psych.JPG


View attachment backpack.JPG


----------



## bigsexy920

Rowan, look at it more as an investment.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I am just a borderline wide foot. I measure at almost a D so i can wear a lot of regular size shoes. I don't have a lot of fat on my feet so very few things are pinchy on my feet. Sometimes wide shoes are too wide for me. I bought a pair of shoes from the Avenue recently (online) and they're really roomy for me i almost kept losing the shoe, they were so loose on me.



Ooh, my mistake. I always thought you had a wider foot. Those Docs might be a bit big on you then as my wide feet fit in them extremely well. My sister found them comfy though and her feet aren't as wide as mine. If you get 'em let us know how they work out!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to wait a month to buy some of those shoes. I just spent WAY too much on Xmas and want to add some money to the savings account before splurging on myself again 
I will certainly give my review though


----------



## Suze

so i went bit crazy at h&m.com tonight.

1. hoodie, mens collection
2. skinny jeans, plus collection
3. bra
4. scarf
5. vest 

View attachment DXL705_68839_76757_42_0756.jpg


View attachment DXL705_67173_09090_53_1122.jpg


View attachment DXL705_68442_97006_45_1024.jpg


View attachment DXL705_63869_49008_62_0098.jpg


View attachment DXL705_65411_09090_33_0696.jpg


----------



## Suze

there is more...:blush:

6. cardi
7. shoes

aaand various basics. (3 tops, sweatpant...another cardi and bra)

jikes. 

View attachment DXL705_67152_95006_21_0390.jpg


View attachment DL655_63951_46008_62_4465.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

All of that stuff is adorable.. especially that bra!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Rowan said:


> This is what $500 looks like:
> 
> Intro to College Computing
> Introductory Algebra
> Psychology
> Backpack
> 2 pack of pens
> pack of mechanical pencils
> lead refill
> one highlighter
> one single subject notebook
> 
> And soon to be coming...a new laptop, but that is going to take a lot of research
> 
> It hurts to spend $500 in an hour....*crying*



Man I don't want to even think about all the books I need to buy.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Got my shipment of crap in today. Mainly psyched about the dress! I'm wearing a bolero shrug over it, it's supposed to be sleeveless.


----------



## thatgirl08

AtlantisAK said:


> Got my shipment of crap in today. Mainly psyched about the dress! I'm wearing a bolero shrug over it, it's supposed to be sleeveless.



That looks awesome on you! love it:]


----------



## cherylharrell

Man I would kill to be able to wear regular width sloes & buy clothes in H&M. But not I have such wide feet so not much selection inw die & for cheap & that fits. 

Hubby let me get these online & they were on sale & I used coupons.

Roamans-- Boots

Hoepfully they will work well as a flat heel knee hi boot I hope.






Woman Within:

Shoes:

Got them in pewter:






Jeans: Got them in chambray. Looks like they will be a good jean for summer too. I have a brown pair of these & they do well. Looks like they have wider legs which I like.


----------



## Suze

thatgirl08 said:


> All of that stuff is adorable.. especially that bra!


i agree, cuteface :happy:
at first i was like; go black and safe it...but lime green is much more fun!


----------



## Suze

cherylharrell said:


> Man I would kill to be able to wear regular width sloes & buy clothes in H&M. But not I have such wide feet so not much selection inw die & for cheap & that fits.QUOTE]
> 
> you make me feel bad, cheryl ;/
> maybe i should stick to posting plus size only.
> 
> (just so you know...in a previous thread i read your height/weight and we're roughly the same. you could give it a shoot?)


----------



## Rowan

bigsexy920 said:


> Rowan, look at it more as an investment.



Definitely trying to do that...and this is my first semester...can imagine how much it is going to end up adding up to by the time i finish school *shivers at the looming loan amounts*


----------



## HottiMegan

I wish you luck in your schooling endeavor. I always think students get screwed by the book stores. Even buying used books is a huge reeming.
But you're going to have much more earning potential with that education backing you up


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Gorgeous dress!




Red said:


> I went to stay with friends over Christmas and hadn't packed anything for boxing day night as I'd planned to stay in my jim jams 24/7. We ended up going clubbing so had to make a mad dash to the shops. I'd never normally bother as it's so manic but after lots of fumbling and rummaging I spied this dress on the floor under a pile of jumpers. I've actually been eyeing it up for months but have never seen it in my size. It had been reduced to £18 in New Look and it made me very happy. It was a wicked night out so it was well worth braving the shops for it. I wore it with my new 'Messina' boots from Duo and a PVC belt from Asda (Walmart). The completed look was a little Panto/Quality Street-esque but hey, it was Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 55996


----------



## cherylharrell

No you didn't make me feel bad. If you can fit into the smaller stuff go for it.  It's looks good on ya! I could try trying some of it on but I know it'd be too small since I'm a 24. Well I can enjoy it on you guys & buy jewelry there for me...


----------



## intraultra

I totally didn't realize I had replies here...


CrystalUT11 said:


> Very, very cute!
> 
> I definitely didn't think I would be a skinny jeans girl until I purchased a pair. I absolutely love them! They were about $50 from Torrid...which is a bit of a splurge for me, but I absolutely adore them.
> 
> If the talls don't shrink enough, you can always fold them under a bit.
> 
> Either way, you should post pictures! :happy:


Same with me! I never thought I'd like skinny jeans on me because of my thick calves...but they look really cute on besides being comfortable!



krismiss said:


> i've soooooo been wanting a pair of these!!!


They are on sale now. Perfect time to buy if you can swing it!



thatgirl08 said:


> I own these! I loved them at first, but I do have to warn you that they fade fast. Someone told me I should've been washing them in cold water as it'll help keep the color better. Who knew.


I always wash my darks in cold water  Well, to be honest, I usually wash most of my laundry in cold water because I'm too lazy to sort it all out. Thanks for the heads up though, I may google some ways to keep blacks black...I know there are some tricks to it.


----------



## paul smith

Ice-cream, cause I couldn't find shoes that is worth to buy.


----------



## Cors

I finally bought jeans today - from the kid's section because vanity sizing has shut me out. Girls size 10 fits me just fine, but they are about 2 inches too long - and I am 5'5"! Kids are getting so tall these days. :O


----------



## george83

For the little one when he/she pops out .


----------



## Weeze

george83 said:


> For the little one when he/she pops out .



How Adorable!!! 
You're going to have the coolest baby EVER.


----------



## george83

krismiss said:


> How Adorable!!!
> You're going to have the coolest baby EVER.



I think so to 

Have to get it into good music early on lol.


----------



## Cors

george83 said:


> I think so to
> 
> Have to get it into good music early on lol.



Hahaha sing to Bexy's tummy! ;D


----------



## Weeze

I heard that works! I used to babysit a little boy whose parents were both musicians, and when he coudn't sleep, you would pop a CD of someone playing sax or something in (his dad plays sax for a jazz band) and he'd konk right out.


----------



## george83

Cors said:


> Hahaha sing to Bexy's tummy! ;D



If I did that the baby would never want to come out .


----------



## Missy9579

Sweet Tooth said:


> My niece convinced me that I look adorable in this. I'm sure all the FAs I see in public will love how it emphasizes the size of my a$$ and legs. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it was on sale... originally $80, marked down to $30.



Where did you get this??


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigCutieViolet said:


> Where did you get this??



Lane Bryant. They also have it in a beigy/dark oatmeal shade.


----------



## Weeze

LB has Buy two, get two free bras.
FOUR BRAS!!! WOO!
and a pair of underpants...
I love matching bras and panties, ESPECIALLY when they're pink.

I also got a scarf from Urban outfitters


----------



## Cors

krismiss said:


> LB has Buy two, get two free bras.
> FOUR BRAS!!! WOO!
> and a pair of underpants...
> I love matching bras and panties, ESPECIALLY when they're pink.
> 
> I also got a scarf from Urban outfitters



Yay, sounds like a great deal! Pink undies rock. ;D


----------



## goodthings

a very pretty magenta or fushia (not sure the technical colour) sweatshirt. It is a super colour I gots to say!!


----------



## Cors

These sports bras are so comfortable and supportive! It makes me sad that they are being discontinued and I just bought a bunch of them. 

However, they only go up to a 36G/38FF/40F. Ladies in that size range looking for a great sports bra should hurry! They are on sale and sizes are running out. Bravissimo ships internationally for a flat rate of £7.50 which is not so bad considering how weak the pound is at the moment.


----------



## Hole

Cors said:


> These sports bras are so comfortable and supportive! It makes me sad that they are being discontinued and I just bought a bunch of them.
> 
> However, they only go up to a 36G/38FF/40F. Ladies in that size range looking for a great sports bra should hurry! They are on sale and sizes are running out. Bravissimo ships internationally for a flat rate of £7.50 which is not so bad considering how weak the pound is at the moment.



That looks supportive. Sports bras I see in a lot of stores don't look sturdy enough for women who are top heavy.
Thanks for sharing.



I bought 3 sexy undies.


----------



## indy500tchr

Breakfast @ McDonald's
Lunch @ Arby's

almost bought 5 shirts on-line at womenwithin but they've taken the saved charge card feature off their checkout and I didn't know my card number. Just my luck!


----------



## HottiMegan

george83 said:


> For the little one when he/she pops out .



aww how cute! Spencers and hot topic have some really cool baby clothes. Hot topic seems to be in a transition right now but they had a lot of neat baby clothes that i nearly bought a couple weeks ago.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*someone somewhere on the boards was talking about HELLO KITTY, and I went shopping at TJ Maxx and found some funky pinky $5 jammy bottoms and couldn't pass em up..flannel rules!* 

View attachment hellokitty.JPG


----------



## kerrypop

I got this sweater! It is getting harder and harder to find cute sweaters that don't have a plunging neckline, and I already have so many things that I wear tanks under, I just wanted a modest sweater for work! This was exciting. Mine is Gray with Purple argyle, but you get the idea.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Oh hey! I got the grey and purple argyle vest version for Christmas! I really love it... and it's totally cute on!


----------



## thatgirl08

kerrypop said:


> I got this sweater! It is getting harder and harder to find cute sweaters that don't have a plunging neckline, and I already have so many things that I wear tanks under, I just wanted a modest sweater for work! This was exciting. Mine is Gray with Purple argyle, but you get the idea.





SamanthaNY said:


> Oh hey! I got the grey and purple argyle vest version for Christmas! I really love it... and it's totally cute on!



I want both of these.. super cute!


----------



## SamanthaNY

They're on Amazon!


----------



## kerrypop

thatgirl08 said:


> I want both of these.. super cute!



I got mine at target!


----------



## mybluice

thatgirl08 said:


> I want both of these.. super cute!



I got the gray with purple too....GMTA 
I've worn it with both jeans and gray pin striped dress pants. Always get compliments.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Damn y'all..they are sold out...BLAH

I want the purple one..I WANT IT


----------



## cherylharrell

My hubby had let me order some stuff from the Roamans & Woman Within catalogs that I wanted. What a sweetie! It came yesterday.

They fit my fat calves! I got them cuz they looked like they'd make a good knee high boot even in good weather. I got them in black. I noticed I can't wear bulkier heavier socks with them. But thinner ones work okay. I got them for $26 or so cuz I used a coupon.







Got these in the pewter color & same deal as the boots. I have to wear thinner socks with them. I got them for $13 something cuz I used a coupon.






And I got these in a chambray color. I got them cuz they seemed to have wider legs to them which I like & looked like they'd be a good yr round jean & good for warmer weather too.


----------



## Weeze

cherylharrell said:


> My hubby had let me order some stuff from the Roamans & Woman Within catalogs that I wanted. What a sweetie! It came yesterday.
> 
> They fit my fat calves! I got them cuz they looked like they'd make a good knee high boot even in good weather. I got them in black. I noticed I can't wear bulkier heavier socks with them. But thinner ones work okay. I got them for $26 or so cuz I used a coupon.




Are the boots Roamans or Woman Within?


----------



## cherylharrell

Roamans. Here is the link:

http://www.roamans.com/clothing/Com...6&DeptId=18233&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0


----------



## Tania

Today, I bought:

- 2 of these exquisite creatures: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...s&cat=bras&subcat=see all&item=1763986&s19c=3

They gave 'em to me on the 2 for 20 sale by mistake, but I'm not complaining. 

- This in red:

http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...tem=1950666&s19b=Tops | All: KNIT_TOPS&s19c=5

- This in white:

http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...ters&item=1942986&s19b=Tops | Sweaters&s19c=3

- And a Spanx cami. 

Whee.


----------



## bexy

For the babba-











And for me -


----------



## LillyBBBW

bexylicious said:


> For the babba-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me -



I once saw a black onesie with white letters on it that said, "watch your fucking mouth around the baby." Bought it for my new nephew who wore it once or twice but he has outgrown it now.


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I once saw a black onesie with white letters on it that said, "watch your fucking mouth around the baby." Bought it for my new nephew who wore it once or twice but he has outgrown it now.



lol i saw that one at spencers 
Tshirt hell has some really good/bad ones for babies: http://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml

I just wish i had gotten the Metallica onesie when i saw it a few years ago. i wasn't planning a baby in the near future but now i want one and cant find it!

ETA: after googling for a metallica onesie i came across this site: http://www.punkbabyclothes.net/
Thought you might like it Bexy


----------



## bexy

LillyBBBW said:


> I once saw a black onesie with white letters on it that said, "watch your fucking mouth around the baby." Bought it for my new nephew who wore it once or twice but he has outgrown it now.



LOL! Thats so cheeky hehe!



HottiMegan said:


> lol i saw that one at spencers
> Tshirt hell has some really good/bad ones for babies: http://www.tshirthell.com/babyhell.shtml
> 
> I just wish i had gotten the Metallica onesie when i saw it a few years ago. i wasn't planning a baby in the near future but now i want one and cant find it!
> 
> ETA: after googling for a metallica onesie i came across this site: http://www.punkbabyclothes.net/
> Thought you might like it Bexy



I was on this last site before, we love the onesies on it!! The wee shop we were in today has quite a few of them, and they are getting more stock in March so I think they will be seeing a lot of us!!


----------



## george83

Tarten Skirt - £5





Shoes - £2





Shoes - £2


----------



## kayrae

legs for days.... hot hot hot shoes


----------



## george83

kayrae said:


> legs for days.... hot hot hot shoes



Thanks , I could'nt belive the price when I went into Primark, 2 quid I snatched them off the shelves .


----------



## Tanuki

bexylicious said:


> For the babba-



Awesome!



george83 said:


> Thanks , I could'nt belive the price when I went into Primark, 2 quid I snatched them off the shelves .



Amazing bargan! 

They are gorgeous!


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing bargan!
> 
> They are gorgeous!



thanks ,

Me and bexy love the baby clothes, the baby is gone to be a right cool baby .

And the shoes were a bargan I could not belive it when I saw them .


----------



## Weeze

Alright, People.
I went to Walmart this evening, just to walk around and avoid the idiots my roommate had over.
I browsed the clothes... Yes. 
Clothing at walmart.

ANYWAY.
I saw this purple dress in a size XL.
I repeat XL.
There is only ONE X there.
... but it was purple, so i figured i'd try it.
it fit.
it's pretty clingy, but not so much that i look trashy...

I prayed to the Goddess of cheap Stretch and she delivered....

I also got a hooded thinger, some longer leggings, and an oversized striped shirt.... and boyshort panties, because i can't help myself.... And my main reason for visiting at all, Oreo cookies.

So, moral of the story, I know we've talked about things a few times regarding walmart... but trust me. Do not just blow it off. You may have to hunt, but it is worth it.... Sometimes.


----------



## SummerG

No idea where I will possibly wear this, but! I had a $25 gift card coupon thingy they gave for customer appreciation a few months ago, and it was marked down from $250 to $75, so I got it for $58 (including shipping)... can't beat it with a wooden spoon! It's from igigi...


----------



## bexy

You look gorgeous baby, but you could have brushed our floor first!!!!!!


----------



## Weeze

SummerG said:


> No idea where I will possibly wear this, but! I had a $25 gift card coupon thingy they gave for customer appreciation a few months ago, and it was marked down from $250 to $75, so I got it for $58 (including shipping)... can't beat it with a wooden spoon! It's from igigi...



Miss Summer, that is totally gorgeous!!!

Pics will be required, m'dear.


----------



## HottiMegan

I did my saturday shopping today. I got myself a valentines chemise set and a pink nightie. I also got Alex the cutest little blue overalls set that has a teddy bear on it. We're also going to leave in ten minutes to buy him a new crib since he's quickly outgrowing his cradle. I couldn't find the hardware for Max's old crib. I know i put it somewhere "safe"!


----------



## Missy9579

HottiMegan said:


> I did my saturday shopping today. I got myself a valentines chemise set and a pink nightie. I also got Alex the cutest little blue overalls set that has a teddy bear on it. We're also going to leave in ten minutes to buy him a new crib since he's quickly outgrowing his cradle. I couldn't find the hardware for Max's old crib. I know i put it somewhere "safe"!



You will find it as soon as you set the new one up, have no fear!


----------



## Tania

That sounds really cute, Megan.

I'm itching to buy more cute nightwear/loungewear, but I can't justify the expense - no one to appreciate it!


----------



## HottiMegan

BigCutieViolet said:


> You will find it as soon as you set the new one up, have no fear!



I know i will. I'm just mad that I couldn't find it. The crib we got is really nice. It's huge but nice! I figured if i find the hardware that i'll freecycle the old crib along with some other baby stuff he's outgrowing quickly.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> That sounds really cute, Megan.
> 
> I'm itching to buy more cute nightwear/loungewear, but I can't justify the expense - no one to appreciate it!



I got the stuff at Walmart so it was only about $30 total for both. My hubby liked the heart chemise i got. He said it made my boobs look good. So he'll get to appreciate it soon enough


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Megan..........Here's Kara's clever hint for saving hardward to stuff like cribs or headboards or anything like that.....put all hardware into a sturdy plastic baggie and tape to the underside of the crib or item. Next time you will have it all together in a snap. I also include the instructions sometimes! Did this with my son's crib and passed it off to a thankful friend without a hitch!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## AshleyEileen

And, for $2.70 to boot!


----------



## HottiMegan

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Megan..........Here's Kara's clever hint for saving hardward to stuff like cribs or headboards or anything like that.....put all hardware into a sturdy plastic baggie and tape to the underside of the crib or item. Next time you will have it all together in a snap. I also include the instructions sometimes! Did this with my son's crib and passed it off to a thankful friend without a hitch!
> Hugs, Kara



I thought that I did that but my husband claims that he put the hardware somewhere in a box when he took it to storage. I didn't want to go through the oodles of boxes in there!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> And, for $2.70 to boot!



*jaw hits floor*

Umm...$2.70? Seriously?

*must not think about shopping, even at ridiculously great prices*

I'm on a spending hiatus right now. If my willpower fails me, it will be your fault, Ashley.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Yeah......I am afraid I am on a self enforced "spending hiatus" too......and maybe for a long, long time with the economy the way it is.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> And, for $2.70 to boot!



Dude, seriously, from where!?


----------



## kayrae

probably from lane bryant... so jealous


----------



## SamanthaNY

It is from Lane Bryant, and listed for $54.50. I think AshleyEileen works for Lane Bryant, and gets an employee discount, but other than that, I can't explain the price she paid.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> *jaw hits floor*
> 
> Umm...$2.70? Seriously?
> 
> *must not think about shopping, even at ridiculously great prices*
> 
> I'm on a spending hiatus right now. If my willpower fails me, it will be your fault, Ashley.





thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, seriously, from where!?





kayrae said:


> probably from lane bryant... so jealous





SamanthaNY said:


> It is from Lane Bryant, and listed for $54.50. I think AshleyEileen works for Lane Bryant, and gets an employee discount, but other than that, I can't explain the price she paid.





You caught me.
I used my discount and my $30 gift cheque from my charge rewards.
SCHWING!

It's cute, eh?


----------



## thatgirl08

I should start working at a plus size store. Seriouslyyyy.


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> I should start working at a plus size store. Seriouslyyyy.



I know!!! 
I actually applied for a job at an LB, but I got a different one first...


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> I know!!!
> I actually applied for a job at an LB, but I got a different one first...



Oh word. I'm looking for a new job so maybe I'll apply at LB. I wonder, if you work at Old Navy.. do you get the discount on online stuff too?


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh word. I'm looking for a new job so maybe I'll apply at LB. I wonder, if you work at Old Navy.. do you get the discount on online stuff too?



You do!

If you apply at LB, let me know! They love references from the company.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> You do!
> 
> If you apply at LB, let me know! They love references from the company.



I am applying as we speak. Taking the forms in tomorrow or Wednesday. Hook me up? Haha.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I am applying as we speak. Taking the forms in tomorrow or Wednesday. Hook me up? Haha.



I thought you hated LB?!
:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## kayrae

Shiiiiit... I'm going to apply too.



Not really. But dang girl, thanks for hooking anyone of us up.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I thought you hated LB?!
> :blink::blink::blink:



... I have no job, and in what can only be described as mostly-rural Maine, there aren't a lot of options. I am going on six months of job searching, with no savings to live off of (thanks, New York State, for denying me financial aid for no reason when I was in school), I am becoming forced to apply in retail now. Isn't that great? I wasted all that time and money going to school when all I was going to be was a cashier anyway.

I'll just apply as-is then, I guess.


----------



## cherylharrell

So sorry you're having problems finding a job. Good luck.

Here's what I bought on Sat. I was looking at jewelry and purses in a skinny peoples store Charlotte Russe (all I can buy in there are purses and Jewelry). I bought some gold & black earrings for only $4. 

I went to the Icing Jewelry shop & noticed they were having a 75% off sales. I figured they must be closing. I asked a clerk if they were going out of business & if so home come. She said they lost the lease in the mall so they ahd to close. & they have no other Icing stores in our area. If I want to go to another store of theresI'd have to travel 2 hrs or 100 miles. Sigh. At least their Claires stores are still in the malls around here. I asked would they be putting another store in the area. She said there was talk of them putting in another store in a new mall they may build in the area but that hasn't been built yet.

Here's what I bought:

I'd been wanting a purse with a peace sign on it & had seen some there. I found one for $3.75 & it was originally $20

Silver hoop earrings for my 2nd pierce: $1.87 was $7.50

heart shaped silver hoop earrings $1.87 was $7.50

2 black plastic hair clips with a rose with fake diamonds on them (got one for each side of my head) $2.12 eac was $8.50 each

Size 11 silver with fake diamonds ring (got it for my middle finger) $3.50 was $14

a cute crocheted scarf with a cute crocheted flower pin pinned on it $2 was $8 

The sales slips said I saved $56.77. Wow! If I could've afforded it it I would've bought more stuff. I asked when are they gonna close. It'll be Wed. I won't get to go there before then so I guess they'll be gone by the next time I go to that mall. Mall is 45 mins to an hr from me...


----------



## Cors

Sweet haul, CherylHarrell! I am a sucker for huge discounts! 

My pink Swarovski crystal jeans came in the mail today and they fit, no hemming required! However, some crystals are missing so I have to stick some new ones back on. I am not looking forward to that at all, given how clumsy I am and how tiny those buggers are.


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> Sweet haul, CherylHarrell! I am a sucker for huge discounts!
> 
> My pink Swarovski crystal jeans came in the mail today and they fit, no hemming required! However, some crystals are missing so I have to stick some new ones back on. I am not looking forward to that at all, given how clumsy I am and how tiny those buggers are.



Those are so hot!


----------



## Cors

thatgirl08 said:


> Those are so hot!



Aw thanks! My crystal project failed miserably though, so I won't be wearing them for a while.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got this.. i'm a sucker for purple


----------



## intraultra

HottiMegan said:


> I got this.. i'm a sucker for purple



That mannequin is well-endowed. Cute dress!


----------



## Tania

Last night, I bought one of the half-price cami/short sets at Hips & Curves. The red version. 

Here!


----------



## treaclebelle

I bought three prom dresses from New Look. Gorgeous things, and were just 4 pounds each! If anyone is in the UK and has a New Look nearby, you should check the sales rack-the dresses come in UK sizes 20-26, at least in my local store.


----------



## HottiMegan

intraultra said:


> That mannequin is well-endowed. Cute dress!



lol it is.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> Last night, I bought one of the half-price cami/short sets at Hips & Curves. The red version.
> 
> Here!



I was eying that up over the weekend.


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are neat looking jeans. I love getting bargains. Tues ntie we went to the mall but I didn't buy anything. I did see some stuff I want tho. A nice bronze heart necklace & bronze bracelet set in Claires. And a cute purse in Sears. But the purse is more than I can afford. It's $24.99 I thnk & not on sale either. Sigh...


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex has been sick and I have been run ragged so hubby told me to treat myself. So i did  









I plan on wearing the dress with my calf length boots. I think it would be super cute 
I got them from this store: http://stores.ebay.com/Whats-Up-Fashion


----------



## The Orange Mage

Girlfriend was getting some body jewelry from Hot Topic's website and grabbed this little guy on clearance for me: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/st...T<>prd_id=845524442189349&bmUID=1233271604625


----------



## cherylharrell

I really like that paisley looking dress. I could so see myself in that. Oh shoot, they only take Paypal. Bummer...


----------



## Tanuki

HottiMegan said:


> Alex has been sick and I have been run ragged so hubby told me to treat myself. So i did
> 
> I plan on wearing the dress with my calf length boots. I think it would be super cute
> I got them from this store: http://stores.ebay.com/Whats-Up-Fashion



I love that dress print, very nice!


----------



## mossystate

Book of stamps. Oh. The person on the stamps is wearing clothing.


----------



## mybluice

Yay I finally get to contribute.....went to Target hit some clearance racks....these are what I got.
Pants $5.48, Grey sweater $6.24, Brown sweater $12.48, Purse $6.24


----------



## Suze

i got this in the mail today. 
it's a bit snug (damn you uk sizing), but still awesome. 
link 

View attachment a5d3_1.jpg


----------



## Suze

mossystate said:


> Book of stamps. Oh. The person on the stamps is wearing clothing.


i bet that looks cute on y.. 
eh.. the envelope.


----------



## mybluice

mybluice said:


> Yay I finally get to contribute.....went to Target hit some clearance racks....these are what I got.
> Pants $5.48, Grey sweater $6.24, Brown sweater $12.48, Purse $6.24




http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...t/182-7400800-5283669?ie=UTF8&asin=B001DKZHYU

http://www.target.com/Merona-Plus-E...d_s=left-5&pf_rd_m=A1VC38T7YXB528&pf_rd_t=201

http://www.target.com/Plus-Merona-L...k=salesrank&rh=tgt_1:Pullover Sweaters&page=1

http://www.target.com/Plus-Merona-L...k=salesrank&rh=tgt_1:Pullover Sweaters&page=1


----------



## SummerG

Today I bought... dinner @ the casino for my mother and I, a bottle of water, some cheesecake, and this new Coach bag! I took a pic of it next to my new laptop which I technically didn't buy today, but a few days ago.


----------



## Crystal

You bought a Coach bag AND a new laptop within the same week??

...did you win the lottery?


----------



## SummerG

CrystalUT11 said:


> You bought a Coach bag AND a new laptop within the same week??
> 
> ...did you win the lottery?



lol... I wish... I really neeeeeded a new laptop, because my other one only had 1g ram, and when I tried to upgrade it, it messed up my WoW... and I neeeeed WoW. I applied for Dell credit, and BOOM! new laptop  The purse was a late birthday gift to myself


----------



## goofy girl

SUmmer..I LOVE that bag..very cute!!

Today I bought these ADORABLE Franco Sarto shoes...gotta love a Macy's shoe clearance..75% off...these babies only cost me $36!!! (Sorry for the funky pic..I couldn't take a pic of me wearing them because I have to hide them from the hubby for a day or two and then act like I've had them forever...if I was taking pics of them he'd know something was up haha)


----------



## Cors

goofy girl said:


> SUmmer..I LOVE that bag..very cute!!
> 
> Today I bought these ADORABLE Franco Sarto shoes...gotta love a Macy's shoe clearance..75% off...these babies only cost me $36!!! (Sorry for the funky pic..I couldn't take a pic of me wearing them because I have to hide them from the hubby for a day or two and then act like I've had them forever...if I was taking pics of them he'd know something was up haha)



Cute shoes! They look comfortable too! 

And haha, I do the same thing with my new purchases! Men just don't get it.


----------



## goofy girl

Cors said:


> Cute shoes! They look comfortable too!
> 
> And haha, I do the same thing with my new purchases! Men just don't get it.



Thanks! They really are very comfy! haha..funny thing is, Steve probably wouldn't care that I bought new shoes, but since he paid for me to get my hair done today..AND for a new book for me because I didn't have enough cash to do that , I felt guilty for getting the shoes. The shoes were way less than the hair...but I still feel kind of bad about it. Kind of. LOL


----------



## Tania

Today...I bought...a metric crapload of lingerie. Pink and Black lingerie.  I am debating posting pics.


----------



## mybluice

Today I bought a queen size Sealy Posturepedic pillowtop bed ( I know it's not clothes) and it was delivered and set up...I so cannot wait to sleep in it....


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterday we met hubby's cousins & their families & some friends of ours at Shoneys. Only about 5 mins from my house maybe. Well they have a Rainbow store in the strip mall by it. So I went in Rainbow to see what they had & I found a cute sweater dress for dig this! $5! And it was originally $19.99. It's purple & I'm gonna wear it to church today with some purple leggings I got in the Avenue a few yrs back. The deal of the yr on a sweater dress...


----------



## Crystal

Pictures!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Oh fashion bug..how I love thee so 

Red Tank-$7.52

View attachment 58208


Teal Sweater- $11.31

View attachment 58210


Black and White tank-$10.55

View attachment 58211


Red Top- $10.05

View attachment 58212


Taupe pants-$7.53

View attachment 58213


----------



## MisticalMisty

The rest:


White Keds- $8.37

View attachment 58214


2 pairs 1 brown, 1 black- $6.52 a pair

View attachment 58215


Black Mary Janes-$6.52

View attachment 58216


White Mary Janes- $8.37

View attachment 58217


White Sketchers- $20.96
View attachment 58218


With a tax and shipping I spent a total of $113.39. With a $20 coupon and everything on clearance I saved a grand total of *$313.60*:bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY

Maybellines Lash Stiletto Mascara. It's a bit stinkier than other mascaras (sort of a plastic smell almost, but that goes away as it dries), but my LAWD does it work! Very long, pretty lashes. And cheap! About $9.

Me likey.


----------



## ashmamma84

SamanthaNY said:


> Maybellines Lash Stiletto Mascara. It's a bit stinkier than other mascaras (sort of a plastic smell almost, but that goes away as it dries), but my LAWD does it work! Very long, pretty lashes. And cheap! About $9.
> 
> Me likey.



I've been using Christian Dior's Diorshow for awhile and love the way my lashes look, but not so much the price at $24. I'm going to check this out and see if I can get similar results. 

Good thing I caught this post as I'm walking out the door as we speak. 

Thanks, Sam!


----------



## AshleyEileen

SamanthaNY said:


> Maybellines Lash Stiletto Mascara. It's a bit stinkier than other mascaras (sort of a plastic smell almost, but that goes away as it dries), but my LAWD does it work! Very long, pretty lashes. And cheap! About $9.
> 
> Me likey.



I tried that mascara and didn't like it at all. I thought it was very watery.


----------



## Crystal

MisticalMisty said:


> The rest:
> 
> 
> White Keds- $8.37
> 
> View attachment 58214
> 
> 
> 2 pairs 1 brown, 1 black- $6.52 a pair
> 
> View attachment 58215
> 
> 
> Black Mary Janes-$6.52
> 
> View attachment 58216
> 
> 
> White Mary Janes- $8.37
> 
> View attachment 58217
> 
> 
> White Sketchers- $20.96
> View attachment 58218
> 
> 
> With a tax and shipping I spent a total of $113.39. With a $20 coupon and everything on clearance I saved a grand total of *$313.60*:bow:



Wow! You saved three times as much as you spent. Good job, girlie!

I'm rather jealous. We had a Fashion Bug in my local mall, but when they downsized some of their stores, they closed ours.  I loved shopping there.


----------



## MisticalMisty

CrystalUT11 said:


> Wow! You saved three times as much as you spent. Good job, girlie!
> 
> I'm rather jealous. We had a Fashion Bug in my local mall, but when they downsized some of their stores, they closed ours.  I loved shopping there.



I shopped online! The store is in my city..but might as well be another state away as it takes about 45mins to an hour to get there..lol

So I just mosey on up to the computer and get busy


----------



## TraciJo67

I got this sweater too, in the teal color. I also got a pair of gray corduroy pants for $6, and a pair of earrings, all for a few cents over $20. I love this sweater. And like you.... I adore FB :wubu:



MisticalMisty said:


> Oh fashion bug..how I love thee so
> 
> Teal Sweater- $11.31


----------



## DeerVictory

A dress from Emily Temple Cute. 






note: picture is not mine. I just bought it from the girl, hopefully it'll be here soon.  

And a dress from Baby, The Stars Shine Bright's other label, Alice And The Pirates. 






*the picture is again not mine. 

It's assymetrical, so I'm kind of at a loss of what to do about it. I don't want to invest in an underskirt. Maybe once I get around to buying my new petticoat, I could just let it show? argh. I don't know. I'll probably be getting this petticoat, as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

TraciJo67 said:


> I got this sweater too, in the teal color. I also got a pair of gray corduroy pants for $6, and a pair of earrings, all for a few cents over $20. I love this sweater. And like you.... I adore FB :wubu:



I'm normally not a sweater person..but I am in love with the neckline..and the color..so I thought for 11 I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Weeze

LB has a sweater sorta like that, except it's more of a cowel (sp?) neck line. I loooove it! I wear it INSTEAD of just hoodies and such on a regular basis!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

krismiss said:


> LB has a sweater sorta like that, except it's more of a cowel (sp?) neck line. I loooove it! I wear it INSTEAD of just hoodies and such on a regular basis!!



Cowl: from the Latin, cuculla meaning "hood." lol. I am with you 100% on these. They're fantastic... so comfortable & snuggly... I've got a sleeveless sweater like this and a couple of regular ones. The peculiar thing about the sleeveless one is that it is really, really heavy; way too hot for Autumn and I'd look like a mental patient wearing it in Winter. I'll have to get a photo. 

I haven't bought anything today except doggy chews, but I've got my eye on a pair of Ed Hardy jeans lol However, I just bought a new computer last week, so I am angry at myself for even considering them.  I blame Winter. Retail therapy, grr!


----------



## Suze

if it wasn't on clearance i doubt i would have bought that dress 

(but i still luff it) 

View attachment 588374_hi.jpg


View attachment 530299_hi.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Does that skirt have flaps on the back pockets? I'd like to get me a skirt like that but I don't want one with flaps on the back pockets...


----------



## cherylharrell

Hubby let me get this from Jessica London cuz I was able to use a coupon. Guess It'll be for me for Valentines lol.




I also got some bloomers from Woman Within with coupon. They will be nice for dresses & skirts to make them wear comfier more like pants or shorts and to keep my thighs from rubbing together.

Yesterday came a late Christmas present I had my hubby got for Christmas & they were on backorder:

http://www.womanwithin.com/clothing...8&DeptId=13250&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0






They didn't have them in WW so I had to get regular wide but they look like they might fit okay anyway. I got brown. If we can afford it I'd love to get them in another color.

Tues we got groceries in Walmart. I needed some more blush so I got a thing of that & a cheap bootle or purple Wet & Wild Nail polish.

Went to Dots. I had seen short sleeve t-shirts with puffy type sleeves & wanted one but could never find one that fit. I found on in a 3x & it fit okay. The sleeves could stand to be a bit looser but they they fit! So I got it in black and it was only $6.50! I also got a yellow belt with studs on it for only $6. The 3x fix & had extra room. Usually in 3x the belts are either too small or if they fit, they are kinda snuggish. If they have 4x or 26/28 I end up getting that & it's a bit too big & if it has holes in it for the buckle then I have to punch a few more holes in it so I can bring it in a little snugger. Anyway this was the deal of the yr on belts cuz most plus belts are $18 to $30 something unless I can find them on clearance or in a cheap clothing store like that.. 

I also went to Fashion Bug where I got me a nice pair of $39.99 shoes for $11. They are Mary Jane types with a tennis shoe type sole & are flexisole type comfort shoes. I also got a black & silver pair of heart shaped earrings for $2, I was tempted by $13 flare legged jeans with flower appliques on them but didn't get them. I think they looked kinda like this but with either flowers and or butterflies on them...


----------



## AshleyEileen

susieQ said:


> if it wasn't on clearance i doubt i would have bought that dress
> 
> (but i still luff it)



You just missed the clearance sale at Torrid. It'll be BOGO Free soon!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> You just missed the clearance sale at Torrid. It'll be BOGO Free soon!



WHAT??

I'm on a spending hiatus right now.

Noooooo.


----------



## Weeze

CrystalUT11 said:


> WHAT??
> 
> I'm on a spending hiatus right now.
> 
> Noooooo.



Me too.
I think i'm gonna start having like, the shakes or something....


----------



## kayrae

me too! ladies, we need a support group


----------



## thatgirl08

I just found a new store in my area that sells plus sizes (along with junior sizes as well) called Maurices and I'm pretty excited. Their sizes are limited, they only go up to a size 24 so I can't wear their pants but I fit into their shirts still. I got a tank top and a dressy tube top on sale for $12 total. I was pretty excited. 

Sorry the pictures aren't the best.











I also found these shoes for $5 on sale at The Shoe Department.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Oh man, I've gotten so much stuff lately. Let's see...

Went to Kohl's and found a dark grey and black ringer t-shirt, and a stripey purple hoodie on clearance. Got both for about $15.

Then bought some black flare leg jeans from Alloy since they suddenly went on sale for $20.

My girlfriend bought me two nightmare before christmas items...a t-shirt and a hoodie. They'll arrive later.

I'll try to remember to do a post with pics once I have everything together lol.


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> You just missed the clearance sale at Torrid. It'll be BOGO Free soon!


craptastic :'(



cherylharrell said:


> Does that skirt have flaps on the back pockets? I'd like to get me a skirt like that but I don't want one with flaps on the back pockets...


if flap pockets is what i think it is...nope! 

View attachment 530299_av2.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Cool! The skirt doesn't seem to have the back flap pockets. So I'll have to check it out next time I go to a Torrid. Don't feel bad about Torrid ya'll. The closest one to me is 100 miles a 2 hr trip. Wish they would get one in my area...


----------



## Suze

cherylharrell said:


> Wish they would get one in my area...


wish they would get one in my country, heh.


(luv u torrid.com)


----------



## Weeze

thatgirl08 said:


> I just found a new store in my area that sells plus sizes (along with junior sizes as well) called Maurices and I'm pretty excited. Their sizes are limited, they only go up to a size 24 so I can't wear their pants but I fit into their shirts still. I got a tank top and a dressy tube top on sale for $12 total. I was pretty excited.
> 
> Sorry the pictures aren't the best.
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/snylj7.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2ih8ns2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> I also found these shoes for $5 on sale at The Shoe Department.
> 
> [IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/2qswld0.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! I love, love, love the purple thing!!!


----------



## Cors

I got a whopping discount because I bought the store sample and I was served by a beautiful gay boy too. <3


----------



## HottiMegan

cherylharrell said:


> Cool! The skirt doesn't seem to have the back flap pockets. So I'll have to check it out next time I go to a Torrid. Don't feel bad about Torrid ya'll. The closest one to me is 100 miles a 2 hr trip. Wish they would get one in my area...



I dont have that or a lane bryant within 100 miles of me. I'm going to Sacramento tonight and they have a wonderfully huge mall across from the hotel and i'm hitting the plus shops while there  (i used to live in that neighborhood so i know the good places to shop  )


----------



## HottiMegan

Cors said:


> I got a whopping discount because I bought the store sample and I was served by a beautiful gay boy too. <3



Those are awesome.. darn my Sasquatch feet and inability to walk in heels!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I went on a bit of a shopping spree.
=D






I can't wait for this sweater to come in the mail! It has a vneck in the back. :happy::happy::happy:






I got two pairs because they rang up 55% off! One in black and one in nude.






Favorite work pants everrrrr. They feel like sweats. 






My boo will love this. It comes with a matching thong.






This has to be one of my favorite scents.


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


> Oh man, I've gotten so much stuff lately. Let's see...
> 
> Went to Kohl's and found a dark grey and black ringer t-shirt, and a stripey purple hoodie on clearance. Got both for about $15.
> 
> Then bought some black flare leg jeans from Alloy since they suddenly went on sale for $20.
> 
> My girlfriend bought me two nightmare before christmas items...a t-shirt and a hoodie. They'll arrive later.
> 
> I'll try to remember to do a post with pics once I have everything together lol.



Stuff finally coming in and getting pic'd, but over in the "What are you wearing?" thread.



Cors said:


> I got a whopping discount because I bought the store sample and I was served by a beautiful gay boy too. <3



Hah, awesome! Simple and classy heels, there.


----------



## cherylharrell

Like those black pants. What store are they from and are they pullons? Pullons seem to fit better on me...


----------



## Gingembre

Best way to heal a bruised heart? Whipping out the credit card and playing the "let's spend money I don't have" game!  Major haul coming up...

Black faux-leather ankle boots from New Look:






Purple hoody from 2Seasons:





Tee from New Look:





Vest from Primark:


----------



## Gingembre

Shirt dress thingy from Primark (camera doesnt show just how awesome the ra-ra-ness of the bottom is!):





Bag (Primark ):





Frilly knickers that the ex-boy will never see (his loss, lol) - loved these so much I had to put 'em on to take the pics!:








And a teddy for my new baby cousin:





No shopping now until the summer!


----------



## Cors

Great haul, Gingembre! 

The "I Love Nerds" tee is too cute, so are the frilly knickers! I wish my bum looks like that! And you should model the dress. ;D


----------



## kayrae

Yeah, I want to see the dress.


----------



## Gingembre

Cors said:


> And you should model the dress. ;D





kayrae said:


> Yeah, I want to see the dress.



Who am I to deny the request of 2 of my favourite Dims laydees?!  

Probably gonna wear this over my skinny black jeans - way too short to contemplate going bare legged/with tights ("cheeky" in every sense of the word ). Apologies for the blurriness - lighting options in my house are a bit crap for photo taking!









Whoop, tail feather :


----------



## Cors

Gingembre said:


> Who am I to deny the request of 2 of my favourite Dims laydees?!
> 
> Probably gonna wear this over my skinny black jeans - way too short to contemplate going bare legged/with tights ("cheeky" in every sense of the word ). Apologies for the blurriness - lighting options in my house are a bit crap for photo taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop, tail feather :



Too cute! (you and the dress)


----------



## kayrae

*gasps*

must. own. dress.


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> Like those black pants. What store are they from and are they pullons? Pullons seem to fit better on me...



They're from LB and they are pull ons.


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought this VS tote tonight and I'm in love<3.


----------



## Weeze

Fake Chanel bag.
Mini donuts.

More info to come.
possibly pictures, as the bag is insanely cute.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info on the pants. I'll have to check them out next time I got an LB...


----------



## bexy

Gingembre said:


> Who am I to deny the request of 2 of my favourite Dims laydees?!
> 
> Probably gonna wear this over my skinny black jeans - way too short to contemplate going bare legged/with tights ("cheeky" in every sense of the word ). Apologies for the blurriness - lighting options in my house are a bit crap for photo taking!



Wear with leggings?? Its lovely, I'm so jealous you can fit into Primark clotheseys!!!

I bought this dress/top thingy and I'm wearing it with leggings later on tonight so will take a pic of me wearing it


----------



## Mishty

So I got a "G'bye Girl" bonus at work and decided to go on a lil online shopping spree....




The "Grandmother's Garden Scarf"






"Jane Austen Posey Cuff"

I love Victoria trading Co :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't get it today but I didn't have internet until today. I got this beautiful ring yesterday while on our mini-vacation. 
We were in Oldtown Sacramento and there was a jewelry store closing so everything was on clearance and I got this ring. Hubby got a new wedding band too. (when we got married, we were so poor that we bought a sterling band for him. He picked out a cool ring)
The three stone ring is the one that I got. The other is my 10 year old wedding band.
The pic sucks. I tried several times to get a good one. 

View attachment P2070297.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Aww, that's so pretty!


----------



## Tania

Yesterday, I bought a super-cute striped Mickey Mouse sweater at Company D (the Disneyland Resort Castmember store) for $13.50 - regular price at World of Disney is $54!!! Additionally, I got some kickass charger plates with huge Disneyland "D" logos on them for three bucks each...we think they came from the Disneyland Hotel catering department. At any rate, woohoo cheap decommissioned crap!


----------



## cherylharrell

Ooh, pretty ring. They both look good together...


----------



## AshleyEileen

I was having a sad so I made it better with this:






And to match:












Because, you know, I needed more panties.


----------



## Tania

dude. everybody needs blue with white dots things.


----------



## AshleyEileen

But of course!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Tania said:


> dude. everybody needs blue with white dots things.



TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

just a few bottles of wine & cozy winter work shooooooz today (yeah, they're kinda' beeg on me... I got 8.5 instead of 8 so I could wear fat socks. turns out, still big)










{&#9836; o, you can do anything but stay offah my green suede shoes  lol}

well, bought a new desktop pc the week before last, and I really like it so far. mine finally keeled after about 5 yrs, so I was in the mkt for a mac, but I got a better deal everythingwise (capacity, performance) with a dell package (new printer and bigger monitor in the package deal, to boot), so I donated my old flat screen to my workplace and the old pc to my church. 
Yay, after two weeks, it still has the new computer smell! :happy: here I am looking interested in it:






 

​


----------



## Tania

Tonight, I bought...

This sweater in black, on sale PLUS Star Rewards coupon...

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=354276&CategoryID=34093

Jeans (cheap)

and some BeneFit cosmetics top-offs. 

I also just received the beautiful earrings I bought from Tina!


----------



## Tina

You got them already? Fantastic!


----------



## Tania

Yeah, and they're SUPER! TY!


----------



## Tina

I'm so glad you like them! Thank YOU, Tania.


----------



## Tania

Here I am in the earrings and sweater.


----------



## Tania

I was patriotic last night and bought MOAR.

This purple/yellow kimono top: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...hift to color&mcid=feb2009lp&sid=feb09purple5

This dotted dress: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...item=1958875&s19b=Dresses | All: BLACK&s19c=4

I really want this dress, but I need to find it in-store so I can try it on before I buy it...

http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...item=2275915&s19b=Dresses | All: BLACK&s19c=2


----------



## kayrae

both dresses made me ooooooh


----------



## Tania

LB is winning at dresses this season!


----------



## kayrae

No kidding. I was checking out their site yesterday and there are plenty of dresses that are divine.


----------



## Tina

Tania said:


> Here I am in the earrings and sweater.



OMG, the earrings look great on you, Tania! They hang just right (thank good genes for a swan neck; I have no neck... ). Thank you so much for posting that -- I love to see what my jewelry looks like on people, but I don't want to ask them to do it and put them in an potentially uncomfortable position. Thank you! :wubu:

The sweater is beautiful. I'm not big on sequins, but black on black I like very much.


----------



## Tania

Tina said:


> OMG, the earrings look great on you, Tania! They hang just right (thank good genes for a swan neck; I have no neck... ). Thank you so much for posting that -- I love to see what my jewelry looks like on people, but I don't want to ask them to do it and put them in an potentially uncomfortable position. Thank you! :wubu:
> 
> The sweater is beautiful. I'm not big on sequins, but black on black I like very much.



Bless, Tina! If you want more pics, let me know.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Torrid's having a BOGO free sale. =]

Oh, those are Hanukkah undies. I think they're hilarious!
























And, Lane Bryant is having a ridiculous sale on winter things and I got a $300 red wool swing coat for $12.99! It's only a 22/24, but it buttons. I'm so stoked because I've wanted this coat since we got it in! Wooooo!


----------



## tinkerbell

Yesterday I bought a pair of jeans, and 5 shirts. All for $42 (well, I had a $10 coupon) Gotta love Dots and their cheap clothes  Most of the stuff there isn't my style, but sometimes I can find cute things.


----------



## Cors

I spent the last of my store credit on Tuesday. Nothing like new shoes at a minimal cost when one is feeling down. 






My favourite style, the Decolletes in versatile, leg-elongating nude patent. <3


----------



## Ash

Cors said:


> I spent the last of my store credit on Tuesday. Nothing like new shoes at a minimal cost when one is feeling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite style, the Decolletes in versatile, leg-elongating nude patent. <3



LOVE these!


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> I spent the last of my store credit on Tuesday. Nothing like new shoes at a minimal cost when one is feeling down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite style, the Decolletes in versatile, leg-elongating nude patent. <3



Gorgeous! I wish I could wear heels like that.


----------



## Tania

Those so totally remind me of beige figure boots! Which is silly, I'm sure.


----------



## Tina

Cors, those shoes are hot. Love the red bottom. They would literally kill me.  I'm sure they'll look fab on you, though! 

Ashley, what an insane deal you got. A $300 coat for under $13??? They practically gave it away.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got the cutest nail polish today. I was shopping for a light pink nail polish and came across a Nicole polish that was clear sparkles with little hearts in it. I polished my nails with it today but the hearts were a pain in my rear to get out of the darned bottle. It happened to be a coincidence that today's v-day and i got hearts nail polish. I just love hearts. (it was the main theme of my wedding)


----------



## Weeze

little late, but YESTERDAY...

a pair of pink converse.
obnoxiously large gold peace sign earrings.

Yay for Outlets AND Target!


----------



## mpls_girl26

I'll spare you the boring things like fabric, groceries, etc. 

From Lame Giant I got.....

pair of jeans
long sleeve t-shirt
pink bra and panties *

*said pink bra and panties are something I would NEVER buy for myself but it was a request from the bf. I think it's just because he knows I hate pink....lol. Oh well - needed a new bra anyway.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tina said:


> Ashley, what an insane deal you got. A $300 coat for under $13??? They practically gave it away.



I was soooo excited with I found it! I was going to buy it when we first got it in and with my discount it still would have been more than $150. I'm glad I waited!


----------



## Tina

Yeah, I don't blame you, with that discount!

Cripes. Peace signs are back? LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Peace signs are big out here I have a necklace and earrings. 

Today I bought gel eyeliner from www.coastalscents.com Their makeup is really good and cheap.


----------



## ThatIsThat

I bought some Chanel logo earrings when I went into NYC yesterday for Valentine's Day. I love them! :smitten:


----------



## Tina

I have a vintage silver and black leather peace sign choker from 1969. It's a fun piece, but I haven't worn it for decades. It's funny that it's big again, Sandie, but then again, everything comes back around, doesn't it? Which is, I guess, what accounts for the blasted straight-legged jeans coming back into style. Hate them with a white hot burning passion.


----------



## Weeze

Old Navy and Fashion Bug = Retail therapy.
I also bought new Venus razors, a new tooth brush, Magic Sticks and packaged Hanes-Her-Way boyshorts 

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=46067&pid=633132&scid=633132062

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36746&pid=633239&scid=633239022

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7526&pid=634387&scid=634387042

http://www.fashionbug.com/pagebuild...size=3&sub_cat=BRAS&shop=&item=1835743&s19c=5


----------



## bexy

Not technically clothing, but VERY, VERY fashionable I am sure you will all agree!! 

My pram!!  


View attachment 58958


View attachment 58959


----------



## Weeze

Aww, Bexy, that's soo cute!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, I hate the straightlegged jeans and pants. I think it's due to the fact that after I got fat I couldn't fined the flared or widelegged ones anymore cuz not only were they not popular anymore but there weren't much cute stuff in plus back then. So I was stuck wearing straightlegs like it or not. I do have 2 pairs of straight legs, a skinny pair from Deb & my acid washed jean leggings. Those & leggings are the only straight legged jeans or pants I like...


----------



## Tania

I love that color, Bexy!


----------



## bexy

krismiss said:


> Aww, Bexy, that's soo cute!!!





Tania said:


> I love that color, Bexy!



Thank you, I love it too and it was £100 off WOOO!


----------



## MisticalMisty

So cute Bexy 

This is what I bought last night:
View attachment 58971


Luggage for my trip


----------



## MisticalMisty

This is what I bought today..all this for 50 dollars..WOO HOO


----------



## mybluice

Misty,
I thought you were getting purple luggage....hmmmmmm.

Where did you get the clothes? 


Bexy,
Very cute and so bright and cheery!


----------



## MisticalMisty

mybluice said:


> Misty,
> I thought you were getting purple luggage....hmmmmmm.
> 
> Where did you get the clothes?
> 
> 
> Bexy,
> Very cute and so bright and cheery!



I like this blue..They didn't have any purple that I liked...

Old navy!


----------



## Orchid

bought this black batiste summer blouse euro ladiessize 50 in USA size 22 , price in euro 29.80 which is usd 37.55 from mailorder Bader in Germany
postman delivered it today :wubu: 

View attachment 09FK10130090316316_b_j22.jpg


----------



## Suze

bexy said:


> Not technically clothing, but VERY, VERY fashionable I am sure you will all agree!!
> 
> My pram!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 58958
> 
> 
> View attachment 58959


ahh... adorable retro vibe!


----------



## Tooz

5 buxxx. They forgot Nantucket tho.


----------



## kayrae

where did you buy? do they have other states?


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


> where did you buy? do they have other states?



They have all states. Lemme pull the URL up.

http://www.artbeads.com

Free shipping in the US.


----------



## Tania

Tooz said:


> They forgot Nantucket tho.



LMAO. That's hilarious.


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> LMAO. That's hilarious.



 Bwahahahaaaaaaa.


----------



## cherylharrell

I finally got in the mail these in a brown color:

Bend Over® Knit Contour Pant
The contour-waist pant you love, now with wide legs in a comfortable knit.







Also Tues I bought a beige tank top at Dots for only $4. I got some lace at Walmart to sew around the bottom of it to make it lace trimmed on the bottom. Also Walmart had beads on sale so I bought some for beading in addition to the groceries...


----------



## Tanuki

I just bought a Iron Maiden back patch to put on my Kutte! Its the Trooper image, I cant wait to get sewn on~ 

Manny more patches and much more sewing to come


----------



## Orchid

new lipsticks for spring 2009
cherryred & a sort of color like fuchsia/magenta
:wubu::blush:


----------



## cherylharrell

This was in my dreams. I dreamed I found a cute long jean skirt in a store but it was only in skinny sizes. A coupla weeks later I go to another location of the same store with \mom & there they have it in size 24. I am so excited & when I put it on it fits! I buy it & it is less than $20. Then I wake up & it's only a dream. I dream of finding cute stuff or going in neat stores with plus sizes alot. I've even dreamed sometimes that Stuarts Plus was still open...


----------



## Surlysomething

Gingembre said:


> Who am I to deny the request of 2 of my favourite Dims laydees?!
> 
> Probably gonna wear this over my skinny black jeans - way too short to contemplate going bare legged/with tights ("cheeky" in every sense of the word ). Apologies for the blurriness - lighting options in my house are a bit crap for photo taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop, tail feather :




SO cute! I love the color. It looks great on you.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Got this stuff from Evans. 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## QueenB

amazing shoes.


----------



## Cors

My dress finally arrived! It reveals more than I am comfortable with though. :/


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> My dress finally arrived! It reveals more than I am comfortable with though. :/



You look awesome!


----------



## Suze

Cors said:


> My dress finally arrived! It reveals more than I am comfortable with though. :/


christy almighty i'm turning gay


----------



## cherylharrell

Here's what I made out of the beads I got in Walmart the other nite. I made a necklace with 2 matching bracelets. All sized to fit me!  And the other necklace was an 18 inch one I got in the beading section on sale. It wasn't quite big enough to go around my neck without being kinda tight so I added some chainlink to it & now it fits... 

View attachment DSCF2351.JPG


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm driving down to Buffalo today, so I hope to regale you with all my fab purchases later!


----------



## luscious_lulu

So, the sales weren't that great. 

I ended up just getting some new LB bra's and a "Fabulous Tata's" t-shirt from Torrid! :wubu:


----------



## Tooz

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm driving down to Buffalo today, so I hope to regale you with all my fab purchases later!



BUFFALO YAY


----------



## mpls_girl26

Today was my errands day so here goes: 

-books from Barnes & Noble (gc from Christmas  ) 
-silk shirt for BF for upcoming trip to Phoenix and Cali
-hair products
-lip stick and lip pencil 
-Oral-B replacement toothbrush heads
-medium suitcase

Think that's it. Not too many exciting thinks - except for my fun new suitcase.


----------



## cherylharrell

Ate out at Cracker Barrell and went to the shopping center with the Deb store in it. I had seen some colored skinny jeans I liked that were in different colors and kinda acid washed. I had a pair like the turquoise/aqua colored ones of them, back in the 80's except they had a bow on the back of each leg which was a popular style back then & hard to find in plus sizes back then. They were on sale for $24.99 so I succumbed to them. I got them in the pink with blue kinda acidy tye dyey wash on them. Cuz the only colors they had them left in in size 24 were that color & the turquoise/aqua color. And the turquoise/aqua color didn't fit as well. Go figure. I liked the green color but they were out of them in size 24. I really don't need another pair of jeans as I have plenty already and I prefer the flared or wideleg jeans. But the color was so cute and they were on sale. They had corduroy jeans for $10 I think on clearance but I didn't fall for them cuz I have pairs in 6 different colors. I've decided I have way plenty enough corduroy jeans & need no more corduroy jeans. Unless I find some pull on ones...


----------



## bexy

I bought this, well my friend bought it for me, but I think I might take it back as I don't think I like it on me :-S


----------



## The Orange Mage

Went to the Richmond (Indiana) mall with my lady today and got these at Maurice's, and she got a necklace. Thank God for 20% off coupons.


----------



## Red

bexy said:


> I bought this, well my friend bought it for me, but I think I might take it back as I don't think I like it on me :-S



I keep looking at that top and thinking 'hmmm.......should I?', I like it but I can't imagine it on me. Have yet to try it on though, I dunno...I think I had a similar top as a child so thats why I think I like it.


----------



## Suze

Dakine back sack

OPI You Don't Know Jacques/Soft Moon Over Mumbai



and AA leggings in eggplant, mauve and asphalt 

View attachment item 1.JPG


View attachment item 2.JPG


View attachment item3.jpg


----------



## Suze

and fwiw this burton hoodie. 

View attachment 207903196_o.jpg


----------



## bexy

Red said:


> I keep looking at that top and thinking 'hmmm.......should I?', I like it but I can't imagine it on me. Have yet to try it on though, I dunno...I think I had a similar top as a child so thats why I think I like it.



Its going back lol I have decided. It bunches up on the bust and I would only have to keep pulling it down, plus it feels too "grown up" lol!!! I think it would look gorgeous with your colouring, but it is a funny fitting top.


----------



## Red

bexy said:


> Its going back lol I have decided. It bunches up on the bust and I would only have to keep pulling it down, plus it feels too "grown up" lol!!! I think it would look gorgeous with your colouring, but it is a funny fitting top.



I think it would look best on someone with small boobies, someone who could possibly go without a bra. I'm just a sucker for boats though, I love that print!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment DSCN0397.jpg


Went shopping with Sweet&Fat at Torrid today. I did not get this dress, but I do plan on going back to buy it.


----------



## Suze

^
you should!

is the vest attached to the dress?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

susieQ said:


> ^
> you should!
> 
> is the vest attached to the dress?


yes, but I wish it was a two piece thing.


----------



## Tooz




----------



## Tania

That dress looks awesome, Jenn! I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> That dress looks awesome, Jenn! I'm sorry I couldn't make it.



Well we have time.


----------



## kayrae

Tooz, where did you get that dress? ANd please tell me you'll post a pic of you in it.

Jenn, you already know how I feel about that dress on you. Buy it!


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


> Tooz, where did you get that dress? ANd please tell me you'll post a pic of you in it.



It's from Ulla Popken. As soon as it gets here, I'll be wearing it. It looks SO cute. Pics will be here. 

http://ullapopken.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_92262


----------



## SamanthaNY

.....................


----------



## Suze

^
YES puh-lease. (takes me back to the early 1900 :smitten

looks expensive though :/


----------



## Tina

I pretty much never get to post in this thread, because when I buy something, it's usually jewelry supplies. But tonight, I bought some makeup so I'm posting, dammit!

I bought this...






And this shadow primer and color booster...






Which entitles me to this for free!  I already know I love this color, as I bought it as one of the really low priced samples that she sells from her Etsy store


----------



## Suze

This is a ' 'Members Only' windbreaker from the 80s. I know most people will think it's FUG, but that's the beauty of it. 
Hope it fits when it arrives! (Looks like a _really_ small 18 don't cha think :blink:?)

...eh and i'll stop spamming now 

View attachment fug1.JPG


----------



## Red

SamanthaNY said:


> .....................



Oooh oohh ohh....where are these from? I need some new luggage and this little lot would be beautiful.


----------



## Tanuki

susieQ said:


> This is a ' 'Members Only' windbreaker from the 80s. I know most people will think it's FUG, but that's the beauty of it.
> Hope it fits when it arrives! (Looks like a _really_ small 18 don't cha think :blink:?)
> 
> ...eh and i'll stop spamming now



Cool, I been looking for something similar recently ^^


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought this tee for my boo.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Red said:


> Oooh oohh ohh....where are these from? I need some new luggage and this little lot would be beautiful.



They're from Steamline Luggage! Gorgeous stuff, and very reasonable prices for leather (the model I chose) luggage! Just check the sizes carefully... they seem smaller than the stuff we're used to here. And... I fully expect this part to be a mistake, but they didn't charge any shipping, and I'm pretty sure they're in Ireland. My first order is basically an experiment, but if it works out, I'll for sure be getting more. I adore this style. With that luggage, I'll have to take a transatlantic cruise! lol.


----------



## ashmamma84

my lil haul for today 

View attachment 41irJN%2B6%2BVL__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 41slte807XL__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 41Wxdtu1A5L__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 41UVjcUwvxL__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 516Yd9CwVRL__AA260_.jpg


----------



## Tania

Nice, Ash! Where'd they come from?


----------



## Tanuki

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought this tee for my boo.



I love Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention O_O!

Cool shirt!


----------



## Suze

T-Bear said:


> Cool, I been looking for something similar recently ^^


*high fives*


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> Nice, Ash! Where'd they come from?



Target. It was hard to choose, so many cute pairs. Now I just need to cross my fat feet in hopes they might fit.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I bought $10 worth of gas


----------



## Surlysomething

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I bought $10 worth of gas




are you wearing it somehow?


----------



## Suze

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I bought $10 worth of gas


*kicks you out of the thread*


----------



## SamanthaNY

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I bought $10 worth of gas



Yes. These things don't belong in the clothing and fashhhhhion bord.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I bought a cool messenger bag! Well it is cool to me anyhow


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment Photo 771.jpg
, View attachment Photo 791.jpg


Top: target, I've had it for years
leggings: torrid $24
skirt: torrid $20

Now that I've put the two together I think Kayrae was right and that I should only wear it with tights.


----------



## kayrae

oh em gee... why are you showing everyone my messy room?!


----------



## ladle

"A messy room is the result of a week well-lived"
~Ladlelisticus 1342



kayrae said:


> oh em gee... why are you showing everyone my messy room?!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

sorry, I bothered everyone, I will stay away from posting


----------



## Surlysomething

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> sorry, I bothered everyone, I will stay away from posting




Haha. You're not bothering anyone, but this is the Clothing/Fashion thread.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> sorry, I bothered everyone, I will stay away from posting



I for one thought your post was very funny, lol!


----------



## cherylharrell

Don't worry about the messy room. My bedroom is messier.  I need walkin closets big ones big time but no $$$ to afford to do that.

Tues I got my groceries etc at Walmart. Earlier in the day I was in Maxway the cheap store. I got 3 nice slips 3x for $5 each. They have the snip to fit hems. And I got 2 pkgs of plus size socks (3 in a pkg) for $5. I could've got a bag of plus size socks with 6 in the bag for the same price but I I chose the 3 pack cuz they had colored in them & the 6 pack was all white...


----------



## goofy girl

OMG OMG OMG OMG I went into JC Penney today hoping I _might _be able to find a bra that fits ..I totally scored!! I found 3 bras, and 6 pairs of undies (3 boyshorts, 3 bikini)..ALL ON CLEARANCE! The bras were only $11.00 each and the undies were .97 each!! I spent $42 on all of that..that's what I would usually spend on one bra!! I was so excited! Total savings...$87.00!!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

T-Bear said:


> I love Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention O_O!
> 
> Cool shirt!



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=52588398

That's my boo playing Zappa.


----------



## HottiMegan

goofy girl said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG I went into JC Penney today hoping I _might _be able to find a bra that fits ..I totally scored!! I found 3 bras, and 6 pairs of undies (3 boyshorts, 3 bikini)..ALL ON CLEARANCE! The bras were only $11.00 each and the undies were .97 each!! I spent $42 on all of that..that's what I would usually spend on one bra!! I was so excited! Total savings...$87.00!!!!



That's awesome!! I have never ventured into a penny's bra department. My mom swears by her bali bras from there.


----------



## supersoup

AshleyEileen said:


> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=52588398
> 
> That's my boo playing Zappa.



i swear i've seen your dude before.

perhaps from my local show rat days.

eta, that was a rad vid.


----------



## AshleyEileen

supersoup said:


> i swear i've seen your dude before.
> 
> perhaps from my local show rat days.
> 
> eta, that was a rad vid.



Perhaps, but he's never really played outside of Pittsburgh. Ever ventured this way?

And thanks!


----------



## goofy girl

HottiMegan said:


> That's awesome!! I have never ventured into a penny's bra department. My mom swears by her bali bras from there.



These are called like..Underscore or something? I loved the way the Bali ones looked..nice and comfy, but none in my size. THey were on a big time clearance, too, though


----------



## supersoup

AshleyEileen said:


> Perhaps, but he's never really played outside of Pittsburgh. Ever ventured this way?
> 
> And thanks!



yes, ohiotuckyginiavania.
 
i used to go all over.


----------



## ladle

Well in preparation for travelling this year I splashed out and bought ten (yes TEN) pairs of nice new underwear. Macpherson For Men assorted colours from the local outlet clearance mall. First time I have ever had 'designer underwear'. Hmmm....wonder if it makes a guy more attractive to have a famous model's name on his waistband? 

View attachment DSC_0836.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

ladle said:


> Well in preparation for travelling this year I splashed out and bought ten (yes TEN) pairs of nice new underwear. Macpherson For Men assorted colours from the local outlet clearance mall. First time I have ever had 'designer underwear'. Hmmm....wonder if it makes a guy more attractive to have a famous model's name on his waistband?



yes. I have no idea why exactly...but yes


----------



## BeaBea

goofy girl said:


> yes. I have no idea why exactly...but yes



Definitely! A man who gives some thought to his underwear choice definitely has an appeal. They dont need to be a brand name, but a man who knows when its time to buy himself some new ones is onto a winner!

Tracey xx


----------



## ladle

BeaBea said:


> Definitely! A man who gives some thought to his underwear choice definitely has an appeal. They dont need to be a brand name, but a man who knows when its time to buy himself some new ones is onto a winner!
> 
> Tracey xx



Well to be honest...being single has brought with a whole new direction on cleanliness and well dress-ness. 
Time to chuck out Thine Holy Undies!


----------



## Suze

typical man-shopping right there 

i dig when guys contribute!


----------



## ladle

susieQ said:


> typical man-shopping right there
> 
> i dig when guys contribute!



Well I had a $50 voucher....there was one stand of 5 Pairs for $40...so there....I went and spent NZ$80 on underpants for myself....there is a first happening in this world everyday...
Now.....if I could only find a special on socks....


----------



## elle camino

old navy really comes through on those 'i just feel like buying _some_thing new' days. 





$15!


----------



## Suze

ladle said:


> Now.....if I could only find a special on socks....


There we have it
I've always gotten the impression that men rarely buy clothes, but when they do, they buy *a lot*. And it's often higher priced/of better quality than the stuff women buys.

No offense, girls 


eta: too cute, elle!


----------



## elle camino

thanks! they come in green too but it's a pretty weird, washed-out looking kelly green. not as pretty as the blue.

and yeah it was one of those things where i went through the whoooolllle stooooorrre and found NOTHING and was getting all cranky and as i was walking out in a huff this lone little hoodie caught my eye from a dark corner and was like IIIIII HAAAAVEE PRETTY POOOOOLKA DOTTTSSS! while angels sang and a shaft of light from the heavens illuminated the 'sale-$15!' sign on the end of the rack. 


really!


----------



## ladle

Maybe....I tend to never pay full price anymore cos there is a clearance outlet so close. There are loads of good brands there just end-of-lines and the savings are amazing. I actually like buying clothes now but don't go overboard....I just know a good deal when I see one.
Thanks to the adidas store there I have a closet full of adidas shoes...average price was probably NZ$50 which is so cheap for quality.
I know I know...some kid slaved over making them somewhere....but at least that kid sews a good line.




susieQ said:


> There we have it
> I've always gotten the impression that men rarely buy clothes, but when they do, they buy *a lot*. And it's often higher priced/of better quality than the stuff women buys.
> 
> No offense, girls
> 
> 
> eta: too cute, elle!


----------



## kayrae

i heart your hoodie and the description that went along with it.



elle camino said:


> thanks! they come in green too but it's a pretty weird, washed-out looking kelly green. not as pretty as the blue.
> 
> and yeah it was one of those things where i went through the whoooolllle stooooorrre and found NOTHING and was getting all cranky and as i was walking out in a huff this lone little hoodie caught my eye from a dark corner and was like IIIIII HAAAAVEE PRETTY POOOOOLKA DOTTTSSS! while angels sang and a shaft of light from the heavens illuminated the 'sale-$15!' sign on the end of the rack.
> 
> 
> really!


----------



## kayrae

Will we be seeing these underpants in the nekkid thread?



ladle said:


> Maybe....I tend to never pay full price anymore cos there is a clearance outlet so close. There are loads of good brands there just end-of-lines and the savings are amazing. I actually like buying clothes now but don't go overboard....I just know a good deal when I see one.
> Thanks to the adidas store there I have a closet full of adidas shoes...average price was probably NZ$50 which is so cheap for quality.
> I know I know...some kid slaved over making them somewhere....but at least that kid sews a good line.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My shopping binge continues...

Today I went to a Penningtons/Additionelle clearance outlet. I bought a uber cute black dress with a fushia underlay. I also got 6 tops and a blingy necklace. 

Is there a shopping anonymous thread?


----------



## Tooz

These were gifted to me. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> Will we be seeing these underpants in the nekkid thread?


new Green Eyed Fairy in progress people :O


Tooz said:


> These were gifted to me. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


i especially like that 2nd dress. lucky you!


----------



## ladle

kayrae said:


> Will we be seeing these underpants in the nekkid thread?



I doubt it...I guess they just hate being naked..they always wear pants!


----------



## Tracii

Some jeans two tops and some eyeshadow thats about it.
Shoppers anonymous I need that!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Tooz said:


> These were gifted to me. :smitten::smitten::smitten:



uber cute dresses!


----------



## cherylharrell

Sat I had fun. In addition to eating out etc. Found on sale a portable hard drive for my computer in Circuit City's going out of business sale. I put all my music, pics & videos on it so my computers main hardrive won't be so clogged up. 

Now to the good stuff. Went back to the Deb store. I had seen in the Deb store some ultra flare flarelegged jeans & wanted a pair so bad. But sadly most of them were ripped up holey looking or had a finish on them that looked like they had dirt smeared on them. I know the holey jeans are popular now. But I don't care for them. Guess cuz I'm pushing 50 which I will be in a coupla yrs lol. I like my jeans not all beat up looking. All I'd seen them in was holey & beat up looking. Well this time around they had a nice pair of the ultra flare flarelegged jeans that weren't beat up looking. They were $34.99 & I liked them & they fit when I tried them on. I asked a clerk if they had anymore of the ultra flare flarelegged jeans in a different color or finish & was looking for ones that weren't all beat up looking or with holes in them. The clerk said they had some for $10 on the clearance rack & showed them to me. They had a nice pair in size 24 which looked nice & no holes in them. I'm not paying good money for something that looks like it's about to rip lol. The ultra flare flarelegged jeans she showed me were button fly ones. I thought oh, no I won't be able to fit in them & almost didn't try them on I used to have some button fly front flarelegged jeans yrs ago but outgrew them. I had tried some button fly front flared jeans on in the Deb store before & they were cut so snug I couldn't even get them together to button. And size 24 is the largest they have. So I figured these wouldn't fit. Well, something (I guess it was God) told me to try them on anyway. It couldn't hurt. I was expecting them to not even be able to come together to button. They not only fit but were roomy! Big shock! I found what I wanted and for only $10 & it fit! A miracle!!!!  I got them of course. I didn't get the $34.99 ones tho.

We went to a mall. The Dillards store there (an expensive dept store) is the one in the area with good clearance in the mens dept. I had gotten hubby some pants there & they were too small to fit him. (Yep size larges don't always fit into everything either). So I took them back & got him some more pants & several shirts. They had shirts for $1.99 there. With the exchange it all came to $10 & the shirts were all over $80 originally I think and the pants were pricey too. One of the shirts I got hubby, they also had in XXL. I think it will fit my BHM dad so I got it for him for his BD in June. He'll have to wait till winter to wear long sleeves but it will give him an incentive to live along time. He is in his late 80's. When they say fatties can die early, it bugs me cuz I think of how my dad has proved them wrong. He'll be 88 or 89 this yr. He wasn't always big but still.

Anyway, I got what I wanted cheap. It was one of those times where I was in the dressing room feeling so stylish and sexy...


----------



## Orchid

blusher Alverde pastell rose is german brand makeup
Jovan white silk eau de perfume 

View attachment jovan-white-silk.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

Just got a new vintage King Diamond patch for my kutte and now I'm pondering weather or not to buy the new Kingdom Hearts Organization XIII hoodie.... I mean, I love Kingdom Hearts so so much, not buying it would just make me a bad fan... right!?


----------



## adorably-creepy

I bought this dress last week and it arrived today, it's Betsey Johnson. I love it!


----------



## QueenB

adorably-creepy said:


> I bought this dress last week and it arrived today, it's Betsey Johnson. I love it!



it looks great. :happy:


----------



## Tania

THIS IS A CRY FOR HELP.

My Old Navy cash hemorrhage arrived today. EVERYTHING FIT! Praise the Lord.

I also drastically expanded my Whoredrobe at LB with several new pieces of lingerie.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> THIS IS A CRY FOR HELP.
> 
> My Old Navy cash hemorrhage arrived today. EVERYTHING FIT! Praise the Lord.
> 
> I also drastically expanded my Whoredrobe at LB with several new pieces of lingerie.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Cors

Tooz said:


> These were gifted to me. :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Sweet haul, Tooz! Lucky girl! 



adorably-creepy said:


> I bought this dress last week and it arrived today, it's Betsey Johnson. I love it!



Adorable indeed! Now show us creepy. 



Tania said:


> THIS IS A CRY FOR HELP.
> 
> My Old Navy cash hemorrhage arrived today. EVERYTHING FIT! Praise the Lord.
> 
> I also drastically expanded my Whoredrobe at LB with several new pieces of lingerie.



Yay for clothes that fit! I demand pictures! <3


----------



## Tania

Creepy's dress truly is gorgeous!

Okay, because Ashley and G are twisting my arm (hah!)...

1. Old Navy tube top and denim capris (worn with last Spring's LB shrug)
2. Same, with El Cheapo ON flats
3. ON green gingham top
4-5. White polka-dotted ON dress

More in the next post.

I didn't take pics of my new shorts or my new teal LB dress because I'm exhausted, LOLz.


----------



## Tania

LB lingerie stuff. Please forgive all the loose skin. Bleh.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> 1. Old Navy tube top and denim capris (worn with last Spring's LB shrug)
> 2. Same, with El Cheapo ON flats


I love that top. So cute. I'm glad you posted.


----------



## QueenB

you look amaaaaaazing. honestly. gorgeous clothes/lingerie, gorgeous lady!


----------



## Tania

thank you, my lufflies! :*


----------



## kayrae

Damn... now I want ALL your new clothes, Tania. To be honest, if I could fit in them, I also want adorably_creepy's dress and Tooz's dresses as well. So jealous!


----------



## george83

Yesterday i got this kick ass TMNT hoodie...







I'm In love with it .


----------



## Shosh

george83 said:


> Yesterday i got this kick ass TMNT hoodie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm In love with it .



What did you buy today? George and Bex are going to go nuts on Ebay shopping for their little baby girl.:wubu:


----------



## george83

Susannah said:


> What did you but today? George and Bex are going to go nuts on Ebay shopping for their little baby girl.:wubu:



LOL I did'nt have a chance to post it yesterday as I went to bed at 6pm as I was awake for 26 hours!

What you mean are going to go nuts, you have not seen our eaby account over the past few months .

But at least we can now buy girly things .


----------



## Orchid

doing some online shopping at H&M skirt ,twinset ,makeup brushes etc


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> LB lingerie stuff. Please forgive all the loose skin. Bleh.



How do you like that new bra?
I hated it on me! haha


And, you're quite stunning.


----------



## Tania

I really liked it, Ashley! Most convertible/strapless bras tend to flatten the crap out of my boobs, but this one didn't - and it's comfortable!

And thank you for the sweet comment. You too, Kresta. :*


George, I almost didn't recognize you with your hair back! That's a cool sweatshirt. I'm looking forward to seeing more of the baby purchases.


----------



## ashmamma84

adorably-creepy said:


> I bought this dress last week and it arrived today, it's Betsey Johnson. I love it!



GORGEOUS, dress!

ps - more adorable than creepy


----------



## ladle

new t shirt bought today
$25NZ so pretty cheap. 

View attachment Photo 69.jpg


----------



## superodalisque

ashmamma84 said:


> GORGEOUS, dress!
> 
> ps - more adorable than creepy



i love betsy johnson. her styles are so cute. and for people who don't wear her size --have them copied by somebody! they are really great for big girls. i love her accessories too.


----------



## superodalisque

ladle said:


> new t shirt bought today
> $25NZ so pretty cheap.



cute T. hey! if it was so cheap why didn't you pick up a few for us so that we could model em?


----------



## ladle

I looked at quite a few....in hindsight I should have bought the glow in the dark ghostbusters tee, also the Atari gaming tee, and the Transformers Optimus Prime tee....alas....no XXL for me...so one tee will do




superodalisque said:


> cute T. hey! if it was so cheap why didn't you pick up a few for us so that we could model em?


----------



## luscious_lulu

two pairs of dress pants and 5 tank tops...

I need to stop buying things...


----------



## AshleyEileen

ladle said:


> new t shirt bought today
> $25NZ so pretty cheap.



I LOVE FOTC!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## ladle

AshleyEileen said:


> I LOVE FOTC!:wubu::wubu::wubu:



When I wear this shirt in the US...it'll be Business Time...


----------



## Suze

ladle said:


> When I wear this shirt in the US...it'll be Business Time...


Business hours are over 

(i love em too)


----------



## kayrae

Love FOTC!!!!


----------



## ladle

well all of us kiwis are as good looking if not BETTER looking than Bret and Jermaine.....seriously! (damn lies!!!)


----------



## Gingembre

ladle said:


> new t shirt bought today
> $25NZ so pretty cheap.



You're so beautiful....you could be a part-time model


----------



## luscious_lulu

*sigh* I had my eyes checked today and my prescription has changed dramatically. I went to look at glasses, I found two that I really liked. I couldn't decide on which pair I liked the most, so I bought both pairs...


----------



## kayrae

Best solution.


----------



## AshleyEileen

ladle said:


> well all of us kiwis are as good looking if not BETTER looking than Bret and Jermaine.....seriously! (damn lies!!!)



It's Jemaine. 
AKA my future hubby.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Didn't buy it today, but it arrived today.

I got these (http://www.7forallmankind.com/Low_Rise_Bell_Bottom_in_Cozumel/pd/np/5/p/2361.html), in a darker color they offered months ago. I got them on eBay for $20 since they were damaged and repaired and I'm not fussy. It's not really noticeable and the fit is amazing.

Woot.


----------



## Orchid

tablerunner and some Easter candles for my dinnertable
handsoap
groceries , lots of them


----------



## Weeze

Well, today all i've purchased is a filet o fish meal.
BUT YESTERDAY...
I got a pair of Right Fit jeans AND black pants  (yellow 7)
I'm pretty excited to have a pair of jeans that actually *fit* again.
The sweatpants were gettin a little old 

oh yeah, and we had lunch at chili's


----------



## Rowan

Went and got some 5/$25 string bikini panties, two strapless bras, and a lace garter for $1.99.


----------



## katorade

Tania, how do you like that demi bra with the lace band? It's totally boobalicious looking. Mama wants! The cloud grey color rocks my worrrrld.


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> Well, today all i've purchased is a filet o fish meal.
> BUT YESTERDAY...
> I got a pair of Right Fit jeans AND black pants  (yellow 7)
> I'm pretty excited to have a pair of jeans that actually *fit* again.
> The sweatpants were gettin a little old
> 
> oh yeah, and we had lunch at chili's



I hope you added on a second sandwich for 69 cents because I know I did.
:eat2:


----------



## ladle

Gingembre said:


> You're so beautiful....you could be a part-time model



I actually take that as a huge compliment...lol


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> I hope you added on a second sandwich for 69 cents because I know I did.
> :eat2:



I DIDN'T KNOW YOU COULD DO THAT!!!!

I tooooootally would have too


----------



## Tania

katorade said:


> Tania, how do you like that demi bra with the lace band? It's totally boobalicious looking. Mama wants! The cloud grey color rocks my worrrrld.



I love it! It's comfortable and it doesn't flatten me out like a lot of the moulded cup/strapless/convertible bras do. Give it a try!


----------



## Tania

Penguin, QueenB, and I bought some nifty things at LB yesterday; Jenn has pics!


----------



## Donna

Not necessarily fashion, but I bought this today:


----------



## Suze

you_ really_ shouldn't shop online when you're slightly drunk. you forget that you're broke!  

View attachment 7440_35.JPG


View attachment 61dc_35.JPG


----------



## kayrae

*gasps*

oh my!


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> *gasps*
> 
> oh my!


is that a good, bad or not related to me thing? ;p


----------



## mpls_girl26

I bought these two very lovely pieces of lingerie from our very own BeaBea - 

http://www.beabea.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1158

http://http://www.beabea.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=482


----------



## kayrae

Will you post a picture of you in it once you get it? I am very interested in seeing that. What size are you anyway? 



susieQ said:


> is that a good, bad or not related to me thing? ;p


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> Will you post a picture of you in it once you get it? I am very interested in seeing that. What size are you anyway?


I'm a us16 or 18, sometimes 20...and tend to queese my butt into a 14 on occation 
I'll post if these dresses actually look ok on me. They're not what i'd normally wear, but i have a weakness for retro!

Here's the ebay store
They go up to a (small ) 4x. I bought the 2x.
I'd get these gorgeousnesses below too, if they weren't so expensive :/ 

View attachment 33530_LargeF.jpg


View attachment 35383_LargeF.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY

susieQ said:


> i have a weakness for retro!



Have you seen this place? 
Or this one? 
And then there's always this one.


----------



## Suze

SamanthaNY said:


> Have you seen this place?
> Or this one?
> And then there's always this one.



why do yo torture me like this? 



*bookmarks*


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> Penguin, QueenB, and I bought some nifty things at LB yesterday; Jenn has pics!



and here are the photos.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I didn't buy them today, but they came in... 

My new glasses...







and the second pair (purple frames)


----------



## Tania

Those are cool, Lulu! Love the purple top, too.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Tania said:


> Those are cool, Lulu! Love the purple top, too.



thanks and thanks!


----------



## Miss Vickie

I didn't buy it today but I just got back from my trip to LA and I bought a Fossil purse. It's very cool -- my first "grown up" purse that's worth more than $10. I looooooooove it!

Oh and Lulu, I have purple glasses, too. I think they're way cool. Yours are really cute, and they really frame your face nicely.

Edited to add a picture from zappos. It's not exactly like mine (mine has more purple, naturally) but it's close.


----------



## bexy

Unfortunately not for me lol, bought this for baby today 

I wish it came in my size though!


----------



## AtlantisAK

I shopped my arse off yesterday for some work clothes.  I came in with a beautiful haul for a kickass price. I went shopping at the South Hills Lane Bryant and went to check out. The lady swiped most of my purchases but couldn't get 4 of them. I guess she was having a bad day and a hard time with the machine so she shoved them in my bag and whispered, "I don't care today, you can have them." Needless to say, I was completely in shock about it and I *DID NOT* look the gift horse in the mouth. She kinda scared me a touch, lol. The lady was on some kind of energy pills or something, either that or thats how she reacts to frustration. So, I was charged for 5 shirts and dress 2 pants. Had a coupon for $50 off of $150+ purchase, got another Real Women's Dollar coupon towards my next purchase. I spent a bit less than $100 total.

This is why I <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Lane Bryant. You can get *great stuff* on sale, with coupons and the sales ladies are almost always super nice. (I'm not gonna factor in my bonus purchases with this comment) So no wonder it sucks to hear people trying to tear LB down. 

I also got a nice white shirt from Ebay for less than $10 total. Thats gonna be at the very bottom.

*Anyway, my freebies first:*















*And my actual purchases:*


----------



## AtlantisAK

*Ebay for less than $10 total:*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Saw a vendor on the street, couldn't resist  

View attachment IMG_0037.JPG


----------



## Tania

I love the red top, AK! You got lucky. :/

Today I bought leggings at Torrid and workout pants, a yellow top, and a pretty pink ombre cardigan at Macy*s. I used-a mah Macy*s cardholder 20% COUPON.


----------



## AshleyEileen

AtlantisAK said:


> I shopped my arse off yesterday for some work clothes.  I came in with a beautiful haul for a kickass price. I went shopping at the South Hills Lane Bryant and went to check out. The lady swiped most of my purchases but couldn't get 4 of them. I guess she was having a bad day and a hard time with the machine so she shoved them in my bag and whispered, "I don't care today, you can have them." Needless to say, I was completely in shock about it and I *DID NOT* look the gift horse in the mouth. She kinda scared me a touch, lol. The lady was on some kind of energy pills or something, either that or thats how she reacts to frustration. So, I was charged for 5 shirts and dress 2 pants. Had a coupon for $50 off of $150+ purchase, got another Real Women's Dollar coupon towards my next purchase. I spent a bit less than $100 total.




SOUTH HILLS HAS THOSE TOPS?!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I went to Macy's and got a new purse plus $10 Macy's Money to use later.

Purse: Nine West (Was $115; Now $25)
Leather Wallet: Fossil (Was $60; Now $16)

=D 

View attachment purse.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

AshleyEileen said:


> SOUTH HILLS HAS THOSE TOPS?!



Ya, lol. Were you looking for some of them?

Btw, I <3 your snakeskin purse. Great deal!


----------



## AshleyEileen

AtlantisAK said:


> Ya, lol. Were you looking for some of them?
> 
> Btw, I <3 your snakeskin purse. Great deal!



They shouldn't have any new items! That first top is like $60!


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> Unfortunately not for me lol, bought this for baby today
> 
> I wish it came in my size though!



It's the cutest top EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyfo

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Saw a vendor on the street, couldn't resist




good buy.


----------



## Mishty

So Mondays I have lunch with my Momma and My God Daughter Kenzie, and today we went shopping and I got new Green Tagged towels and a pack of orgainic cotton panties, before I could stop her, Kenzie had the pack open and a pair on her head and she had hijacked my towels too. :happy: 


See: 

View attachment Imagkenziee3.jpg


View attachment Imakenziege2.jpg


View attachment Imagekenzie4.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

AtlantisAK said:


> This is why I <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Lane Bryant. You can get *great stuff* on sale, with coupons and the sales ladies are almost always super nice. (I'm not gonna factor in my bonus purchases with this comment) So no wonder it sucks to hear people trying to tear LB down.
> *And my actual purchases:*



I love this vest. It looks so good on you. It looks like you got a lot of great stuff. I love LB, I miss shopping there.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

bexy said:


> Unfortunately not for me lol, bought this for baby today
> 
> I wish it came in my size though!



I agree, I wish I could have a top like this.


----------



## Tania

I would rather have the PONY.

Actually, no - screw the middleman crap and shoot straight to the SUGARDADDY. Then I shall never want for lack of PONY. 

(No, I'm not high.)


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> I would rather have the PONY.
> 
> Actually, no - screw the middleman crap and shoot straight to the SUGARDADDY. Then I shall never want for lack of PONY.
> 
> (No, I'm not high.)



lol.... I love it... well shot, sign me up for a sugerdaddy.


----------



## BeaBea

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I agree, I wish I could have a top like this.



I've given up trying to find cute t shirts in my size. Now I just buy adorable little ones like the one in the picture - then cut out the cute bit with pinking shears (the zigzag scissors) and sew it onto a t shirt that fits me. I use coloured wool and great big stitches so they show and so they make part of the design. 

The fact that the cute bit is in a smaller scale to the t shirt actually helps. If I buy a tshirt my size with a print you cant see half of it because its wrapped round the sides of my boobs, forcing people to walk around me to read the whole slogan. The motif off a kids t shirt works perfectly and people can admire it without wearing out shoe leather...

I'll take a pic of one when I can but its dead easy to do.
Tracey xx


----------



## ashmamma84

Not today technically, but they were purchased over the weekend 

View attachment _5775984.jpg


View attachment 41aZamepThL__AA260_.jpg


----------



## Tania

Where the shoes from, Ash?

Jenn...let's consider it a project.


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> Not today technically, but they were purchased over the weekend



oh my god. daisy smells amazing :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> Where the shoes from, Ash?
> 
> Jenn...let's consider it a project.



Macy's, but Target has some that are very similar. I have another pair in pewter that I bought from Targe'. 



QueenB said:


> oh my god. daisy smells amazing :happy:



Doesn't it?! It's an instant pick me up. :happy:


----------



## bexy

I am pretty addicted to shopping for baby clothes and here's my latest haul! 

Big haul so bear with me lol!

The whole entire haul cost me just £22!!! Charity shops, Primark and TK Maxx!


----------



## Tania

ADORABLE! I love the little cardigan.


----------



## ashmamma84

Awww Bex! That lil girl is gonna be the flyyest thing on the block!


----------



## bexy

Tania said:


> ADORABLE! I love the little cardigan.



It was 49p!! I love charity shops!



ashmamma84 said:


> Awww Bex! That lil girl is gonna be the flyyest thing on the block!



I know right!!


----------



## Gingembre

LOVE the "rock me" babygro - best thing EVAH!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've wanted this comforter set for almost a year. Actually purchased it and then it had to be canceled during the flooding in Ill/Indiana.. I was going to pay almost 300 then.

It must have been fate for me not to be able to get it..BECAUSE..I got it today for 89.99 and I had a coupon for 25% off.

YAY.

The color sucks though..it's so much prettier in the catalog.


----------



## bexy

Gingembre said:


> LOVE the "rock me" babygro - best thing EVAH!



99p!! I am such a bargain shopper!


----------



## AtlantisAK

bexy said:


> I am pretty addicted to shopping for baby clothes and here's my latest haul!
> 
> Big haul so bear with me lol!
> 
> The whole entire haul cost me just £22!!! Charity shops, Primark and TK Maxx!



Omg! :wubu: You're going to have a little girl? That's going to be completely wonderful! :3 These outfits for her are going to be absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tania

Clinique is having another gift promotion, so I toodled over to Dillard's and bought 

THIS in Apple Blossom.

and

THIS in Guava Stain.

Purr.


----------



## luscious_lulu

a bikini from love your peaches.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I am in love with sketchers. These are my latest. So comfortable!!!

http://www.skechers.com/shoes-and-clothing/styles/winter_boots_sale/product/bikers_-_cabbage_patch/blk/

http://www.skechers.com/shoes-and-clothing/styles/winter_boots_sale/product/bikers_-_cabbage_patch/ofwt/


----------



## goofy girl

Jewels- I agree! Sketchers are the MOST comfy shoes ever!!

I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK


----------



## jewels_mystery

goofy girl said:


> Jewels- I agree! Sketchers are the MOST comfy shoes ever!!
> 
> I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK



That is beautiful. You will shine in that dress.


----------



## luscious_lulu

goofy girl said:


> Jewels- I agree! Sketchers are the MOST comfy shoes ever!!
> 
> I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK



It's absolutely gorgeous. I'm very jealous!


----------



## goofy girl

jewels_mystery said:


> That is beautiful. You will shine in that dress.





luscious_lulu said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous. I'm very jealous!



Thanks ladies! Fingers crossed that it fits! lol I also got a violet shrug to wear over it in case I can't figure out a strapless bra to wear with it


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

goofy girl said:


> Jewels- I agree! Sketchers are the MOST comfy shoes ever!!
> 
> I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK



Goofy girl, you are going to be hot in that! I LOVE that dress.
I may need it as well.


----------



## MissToodles

really boring but it's a summer staple--the vneck tees from old navy. Finally got them, ordered during the 30% off, they came to $7 a shirt. I'd buy that for a dollar, but I didn't. Anyway...

I hope to get to the avenue on Sunday to try on a pair of their skinny jeans. Let's hope it works out! 

View attachment on633010-00p01v01.jpg


View attachment on633010-04p01v01.jpg


View attachment on633010-12p01v01.jpg


View attachment on633010-07p01v01.jpg


View attachment on633010-11p01v01.jpg


----------



## Leesa

I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK

It would be a pity if I HAD to wear it for you!


----------



## Tracii

Just bought new jeans and 6 new tops FINALLY back in a size 20 jeans and 2X tops.Pretty exciting for me anyway.


----------



## Gingembre

I bought a navy & white striped shirt dress thingy from H&M, and these babies from Schuh, to replace my Vans which are falling apart:






I think they make me look like I have tiny feet, but never mind!


----------



## Tracii

Those DG's are too cute.I have an old pair in pink and brown.Comfy for sure.


----------



## Gingembre

Leesa said:


> I ordered this dress for the Jersey Bash..I hope it fits OK



That dress is GORGEOUS! Good call!


----------



## Gingembre

Tracii said:


> Those DG's are too cute.I have an old pair in pink and brown.Comfy for sure.



They are cute aren't they?! You can't beat a comfy pair of trainers - I live in mine (when not at work!)


----------



## Smushygirl

I bought this stuff today from the Avenue:









Tanks in Green and Sand








And this from Lane Bryant:






At the Avenue there was a deal today, spend $125, they took off $25 right there.

Lane's had their standard coupon that I shared with a friend. I bought the dress, she bought a shirt, they calculated the split of $25 off for each of us. We even got to pay with separate cards!


----------



## Tracii

That blue and purple dress is nice I like that a lot.


----------



## Gingembre

Smushygirl said:


> I bought this stuff today from the Avenue:



LOVE this! Post pix of u wearing it? K thks.


----------



## ashmamma84

Torrid had a sale and I couldn't resist. 

View attachment 516119_hi.jpg


View attachment 530785_hi.jpg


View attachment 551067_hi.jpg


View attachment 553785_hi.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

and it continues...the two dresses and yellow top are from Target -- gonna see if I can squeeezzze into them. don't try this at home, kids  

View attachment 552369_hi.jpg


View attachment 567154_hi.jpg


View attachment 41TFdHQ6lRL__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 41i9DpnkRML__AA260_.jpg


View attachment 41uA5fiH-pL__AA260_.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

Omg, effing hot! I just bought and paid for these hot arse shoes...with S&H my total came to 12.99. The first auction ended and I said something to the lady and talked her down a few bucks.  I am so excited to see how smoking hot these are when I get them! Perfect! I have been looking so long for a simple black pair of super high heels for a great price. $30 and up? Hell no! $12.99 oh yeah, now we're talkin'!


----------



## Weeze

Brown, wooden platforms.
Mmm. They're tasty. 
Pictures later.


----------



## Smushygirl

Gingembre said:


> LOVE this! Post pix of u wearing it? K thks.



:bow: .............. 

View attachment DSCI0003.jpg


----------



## Tania

That jacket is RAD. Love it!


----------



## Gingembre

Smushygirl said:


> :bow: ..............



So cool! You look great


----------



## Suze

dresses and suspenders! 

View attachment cabbagefront.jpg


View attachment grey3.jpg


View attachment rt_1217_957navy2.jpg


View attachment sn_cs1301_black_1.jpg


----------



## Weeze

So, little story.
I have been STALKING this coat. I'm serious. I wanted it when it was $100, but I told myself no. I was not paying $100 for something like that. I figured i'd wait for it to go down, and if it didn't, then I wasn't meant to have it. Well. It did go down, but to $60. I was still extremely hesitant to pay that much for it, just because it's really trendy and I wasn't sure how long I'd really like it, you know? Well. My real woman dollars kicked in yesterday, and my waiting has paid off. I paid $35 for it today. 
I am so proud of myself for waiting. I am SO excited for it!!! Seriously. I did not think a jacket could make me smile.


----------



## ashmamma84

Smushygirl said:


> :bow: ..............


You look too cool, Smush! :wubu: And LOVE the 'fro!


susieQ said:


> dresses and suspenders!



Cute dresses, Suze! Links perchance?



krismiss said:


> So, little story.
> I have been STALKING this coat. I'm serious. I wanted it when it was $100, but I told myself no. I was not paying $100 for something like that. I figured i'd wait for it to go down, and if it didn't, then I wasn't meant to have it. Well. It did go down, but to $60. I was still extremely hesitant to pay that much for it, just because it's really trendy and I wasn't sure how long I'd really like it, you know? Well. My real woman dollars kicked in yesterday, and my waiting has paid off. I paid $35 for it today.
> I am so proud of myself for waiting. I am SO excited for it!!! Seriously. I did not think a jacket could make me smile.



Very cute, Kris! Animal print never goes out of style...it's a neutral to me.


----------



## Suze

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute dresses, Suze! Links perchance?


everything for you, my dear!
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/pure*glam_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## ashmamma84

susieQ said:


> everything for you, my dear!
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/pure*glam_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



thank you, sweetness! :kiss2:


----------



## AtlantisAK

susieQ said:


> dresses and suspenders!



Omg, these are so cute! I am so going to fave this seller and buy some time!


----------



## Tania

In honor of the real woman dollars promo, I bought a crapload of stuff at LB yesterday.

2 chemises, a pink "corset," four pairs of decorative undies, that black/white/peach sashed dress I tried on earlier this month with the girls, a blue/white striped sailorish shirt, white bermudas...and i think that's it.


----------



## Orchid

online I bought dress patterns so I am going to try and make some myself first in a muslin sample version later on in dupioni silk this will take a year or so since I am one of the few persons that does all handwork.


----------



## kayrae

the green dress is gorgeous. please post a pic when you get it... i am so excited to see it. gorgeous find.


susieQ said:


> dresses and suspenders!


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> the green dress is gorgeous. please post a pic when you get it... i am so excited to see it. gorgeous find.


ikr? cheap too!
will do

i'll try to post a pic of the other dresses i recently purchased later today...but my dig cam is down, so the cellphone quality will probably be questionable


----------



## Cors

susieQ said:


> dresses and suspenders!



Too cute! 



ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute, Kris! Animal print never goes out of style...it's a neutral to me.



I agree! Love animal prints, though I don't see zebra around as much. 



Tania said:


> 2 chemises, a pink "corset," four pairs of decorative undies, that black/white/peach sashed dress I tried on earlier this month with the girls, a blue/white striped sailorish shirt, white bermudas...and i think that's it.



Nice haul Tania! How does your sailorish shirt look like? It is silly but I can't get Sailormoon out of my head! 



Orchid said:


> online I bought dress patterns so I am going to try and make some myself first in a muslin sample version later on in dupioni silk this will take a year or so since I am one of the few persons that does all handwork.



Wow, good luck! Must be awesome making your own dresses though.


----------



## Tania

it's basically a fitted t-shirt with a scoop neck and 3/4 sleeves. and navy stripes.


----------



## Suze

this thread is sort of dangerous, cause it helps me realize just how much stuff i buy on a monthly basis. 
i've wanted something animal printed for ages, but since i don't dare to rock a animal print dress i bought some pashmina scarves instead. 


+ hello kitty ipod speakers. couldn't help myself :blush: 

View attachment pa6672a.jpg


View attachment pa6673a.jpg


View attachment hellokitty07.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been in serious need of some tee shirts and stuff so i splurged a little at the Avenue sale. Everything but the green print top was on sale. I also have never had a matching bra and panty set so i feel so special that they had a pretty bra in my ginormous size


----------



## SamanthaNY

HottiMegan said:


> I have been in serious need of some tee shirts and stuff so i splurged a little at the Avenue sale. Everything but the green print top was on sale. I also have never had a matching bra and panty set so i feel so special that they had a pretty bra in my ginormous size



Instigator!


----------



## HottiMegan

lol this is after my husband said that it makes him happy when i get stuff. So i made him really happy today lol


----------



## SamanthaNY

HottiMegan said:


> lol this is after my husband said that it makes him happy when i get stuff. So i made him really happy today lol



Mine says the same thing, lol. 

They'll regret that. 


Someday. 

But until then.... *whips out credit card and resumes surfing*

P.S. Holy CRAP!! I just found an Avenue coupon code for *25% off! no minimum!*


----------



## BeaBea

Megan, Samantha - dont take this the wrong way - but I'd be very happy to make either of your husbands happy if all it takes is spending their money 

Tracey xx


----------



## MisticalMisty

Damn fashion bug's 40% sale my 20% coupon!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Most of the rest


----------



## Suze

love the cropped jeans, misty 

i also have a black top just like that!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Suze said:


> love the cropped jeans, misty
> 
> i also have a black top just like that!



I actually got it in Turquoise..I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

^Great picks. Great sale. Now you'll have to take some pic of you wearing your new clothes.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I don't know if this is allowed. If not, mods please remove. Old Navy is having an awesome sale on bras and panties. Bra's are marked down to 10 and panties (thongs) 3/10. I've never brought from Old Navy before, so I can say how they fit. http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/cat...=108 6530
They have tee shirt bras, yay.


----------



## HottiMegan

oops double post


----------



## HottiMegan

At my husband's urging to spend more money, i got this. It's not fashion but it's a fun scrapbooky purchase: A cricut Expressions machine


----------



## Tania

Dang, Megan - that thing is the hallmark of serious scrapbookery.

I got these last night and today. Because....I'm apparently a compulsive spender.

Sofft "Cally" sandals

Kiyonna "Sadie" top in Midori

Kiyonna "Rhapsody Ruffle" dress in black


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

HottiMegan said:


> At my husband's urging to spend more money, i got this. It's not fashion but it's a fun scrapbooky purchase: A cricut Expressions machine



So Jealous. I've wanted one of these for so long.


----------



## bexy

I bought this from Simply Be a week ago but it arrived today! This one is actually a greeny colour not a grey like it looks in the pic. I also got it in royal blue. It's got a houndstooth print on it and I lurve it! I also lurve the fact that it was £7 down from £30!! AND that it is super comfy as jeans are starting to get tight over my bumpity bump   

Oooh and I have on my awesome 98p shades from Primark in this pic too! 

View attachment 61339


----------



## luscious_lulu

bexy said:


> I bought this from Simply Be a week ago but it arrived today! This one is actually a greeny colour not a grey like it looks in the pic. I also got it in royal blue. It's got a houndstooth print on it and I lurve it! I also lurve the fact that it was £7 down from £30!! AND that it is super comfy as jeans are starting to get tight over my bumpity bump
> 
> Oooh and I have on my awesome 98p shades from Primark in this pic too!
> 
> View attachment 61339




i love it!


----------



## SamanthaNY

How friggin' cute are you, Bexy! 

(answer: very)


----------



## george83

Pete's Dragon on DVD!

I loved this movie as a young nipper .


----------



## HottiMegan

URTalking2Jenn said:


> So Jealous. I've wanted one of these for so long.



My husband has been on me to order one for over a month. Ever since he saw an infomercial about it that has monthly payments. (http://www.getmycricut.com) He also got extra insistant when his buddies at work were talking about it and there's a program that you can design your own cut outs: http://www.craftedge.com/index.html

I got the email that it shipped today. I can't wait to get it!! (There's a sale next week on the cartridges for like half off at JoAnn's so I'm all over that sale!)

I wanted to add that I too wanted one for years. My husband was going to get me one for my birthday last year but all the fires made him not be able to work for nearly a month so money was too tight. So i get one this year. He loves to spoil me. I feel so bad for not returning the favor..


----------



## Tania

george83 said:


> Pete's Dragon on DVD!
> 
> I loved this movie as a young nipper .



ONE OF THE BEST MOVIES EVER!!!!!!!!

It's a brazzle-dazzle dayyyyyy!


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> I bought this from Simply Be a week ago but it arrived today! This one is actually a greeny colour not a grey like it looks in the pic. I also got it in royal blue. It's got a houndstooth print on it and I lurve it! I also lurve the fact that it was £7 down from £30!! AND that it is super comfy as jeans are starting to get tight over my bumpity bump
> 
> Oooh and I have on my awesome 98p shades from Primark in this pic too!
> 
> View attachment 61339



As I said this morning when I seen yea you look fantastic .



Tania said:


> ONE OF THE BEST MOVIES EVER!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a brazzle-dazzle dayyyyyy!



From what I remember of it, it's amazing I had it on vhs as a kid taped off the tv, I watched it to death back then. So I'm really looking forward to sitting down and watching it again and reliving my childhood .


----------



## Tania

That's exciting! And when the baby is old enough, you can all watch it together as a family.


----------



## george83

Tania said:


> That's exciting! And when the baby is old enough, you can all watch it together as a family.



Thats the plan, everytime I buy something I want, I always try to say its for the baby not me lol.

I think the baby wants house of the dead overkill for the nintendo wii next .


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> Thats the plan, everytime I buy something I want, I always try to say its for the baby not me lol.
> 
> I think the baby wants house of the dead overkill for the nintendo wii next .



She definitely does not want the new Resident Evil though!!!


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> She definitely does not want the new Resident Evil though!!!



She really does and a 360 to play it on!

I heard her whisper it out of your bellybutton, while we were in bed this morning .


----------



## HottiMegan

lol you guys are so cute  My husband still buys stuff like legos "for the boys" so he can play with them


----------



## luscious_lulu

I know it's not clothing, but I picked up my latest purchase today. I still need to get it framed.


----------



## Tania

That's pretty; who did it? 

My most recent clothing orders haven't arrived yet, but I *DID* get my "Moonlight Time in Old Hawaii" LP in the mail today. Freaking awesome old vinyl, with exotica tunes composed/arranged by George Bruns (the legendary Disney composer who wrote "Pirates Life for Me" among many other classics). My main interest in the LP was the fact that many of the tracks were used in an old area music loop at the Adventureland Veranda restaurant in Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom. The title track also ran as part of the International Gardens area music loop at the Ford pavilion at the 64-65 World's Fair (this track is available on the "new" Disney/World's Fair CD Box set that you can order from Amazon, woohoo!). 

SO EXCITED! Tonight I'm gonna convert the whole album to digital!!!!


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> lol you guys are so cute  My husband still buys stuff like legos "for the boys" so he can play with them



George is going to be the same, he wants a pirate ship "for baby" lol!!

Bought this top for me, front and back pics:

View attachment 61502


View attachment 61503


And this dress for baby girl  

View attachment 61504


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> George is going to be the same, he wants a pirate ship "for baby" lol!!
> 
> Bought this top for me, front and back pics:
> 
> View attachment 61502
> 
> 
> View attachment 61503
> 
> 
> And this dress for baby girl
> 
> View attachment 61504



Damn right, infact the baby wants an entire fleet of pirate ships .

I am so in love with your harry potter top, but a HUFFLEPUFF one would be better .


----------



## luscious_lulu

bexy said:


> George is going to be the same, he wants a pirate ship "for baby" lol!!
> 
> Bought this top for me, front and back pics:
> 
> View attachment 61502
> 
> 
> View attachment 61503
> 
> 
> And this dress for baby girl
> 
> View attachment 61504



Love the Gryffindor shirt! I want one...


----------



## HottiMegan

george83 said:


> Damn right, infact the baby wants an entire fleet of pirate ships .
> 
> I am so in love with your harry potter top, but a HUFFLEPUFF one would be better .



There are actually pirate ships for toddlers  I still have Max's that I got for his 2nd birthday.




http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BB56AC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
The amazon one is over priced i found one recently at Toys R Us for half the price (not sure if you guys have those)


----------



## Crystal

bexy said:


> And this dress for baby girl
> 
> View attachment 61504



What a precious little dress! 

I'm such a fan of pink. It'll look beautiful.


----------



## HottiMegan

Again at hubby's encouragement i got two more tee shirts:









We also bought Guitar Hero band in a box. Hubby was up till 2 last night playing.


----------



## Cors

Love your Gryffindor shirts Bexy! The baby dress is adorable too! 

The toddler pirate ship is so cute!


----------



## Donna

Nothing exciting...just three summer shirts to pair up with capris.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I bought this from ebay






ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!


----------



## Carrie

luscious_lulu said:


> I bought this from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!


That dress is drop-dead gorgeous! How do you like your bikini? 




As for me, springtime is here, which means my obsession with cute/pretty/girly Birks can be fed, once again. Purchased today:


----------



## SamanthaNY

luscious_lulu said:


> I bought this from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!



Oooh - link to seller please?


----------



## HottiMegan

Carrie said:


> That dress is drop-dead gorgeous! How do you like your bikini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, springtime is here, which means my obsession with cute/pretty/girly Birks can be fed, once again. Purchased today:



I'm jealous you can wear birks.. i have flat feet and the built in arch hurts them. They're such cute, comfy looking sandles!


----------



## Carrie

HottiMegan said:


> I'm jealous you can wear birks.. i have flat feet and the built in arch hurts them. They're such cute, comfy looking sandles!


Oh, that makes total sense, as I have high arches and they work very well for me. I can absolutely see where the arch would bother someone without an arch there! I hated then when I first began wearing them, several years ago; they were so clunky and masculine-looking, but now that they're getting their cute on, I'm a happy camper. I have feet claustrophobia issues, too, so anything I can easily slide on and off like these is full of win.

p.s. I'm trying veryvery hard not to buy these.


----------



## luscious_lulu

SamanthaNY said:


> Oooh - link to seller please?



http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Collezioni__W0QQ_armrsZ1

The bikini is gorgeous, but I think the top is too big. (It's a first for me) I'm going to try it on again, but I think I may have to get a smaller top.


----------



## luscious_lulu

luscious_lulu said:


> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Collezioni__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> 
> The bikini is gorgeous, but I think the top is too big. (It's a first for me) I'm going to try it on again, but I think I may have to get a smaller top.



I've decided that the top is the right size! It's awesome!


----------



## george83

HottiMegan said:


> There are actually pirate ships for toddlers  I still have Max's that I got for his 2nd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BB56AC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> The amazon one is over priced i found one recently at Toys R Us for half the price (not sure if you guys have those)



Oh thats soo cute .


----------



## succubus_dxb

luscious_lulu said:


> I bought this from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!



please please please please plleassseeee post a picture of yourself in it when you get it! I'd love to see- might get it for myself if you're happy with it!


----------



## bexy

Ok it isn't fashion but I also didn't buy it!

Yesterday there was a jumble sale in a church near me. Except that it wasn't a sale as such....everything was FREE!! EVERYTHING! We got baby stuff, cushions, blankets, books, candles, toys, free cakes, wall canvases, a light shade, kitchenware...oh my goodness it was so much fun!! 

I also got this little lady, who I am just in love with. I would love to know her history. I have called her Marylin and I think she's from the 50s. Any doll collectors here know anymore?

Isn't she cute?!   

View attachment 61809


----------



## SamanthaNY

I _think _she's Polish... made during the 60-70's.


----------



## bexy

Ooooh she is Polish thanks Sam! I found one just like her for sale on a website! I don't want to sell her though she is tooo cute!


----------



## luscious_lulu

succubus_dxb said:


> please please please please plleassseeee post a picture of yourself in it when you get it! I'd love to see- might get it for myself if you're happy with it!



Hopefully it comes in time for the NJ bash, there will be lots of pics there.


----------



## Tania

Bexy, your doll is ADORABLE!


----------



## SamanthaNY

I didn't buy this, but I received it today. A gift, because it's Wednesday :happy::batting:







I have the bestest husband :wubu: ever.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterday, I went in Dots. I found on a clearance rack 2 different pairs of black pullon wideleg flared pants with really flared legs. One pair has a fake belt made of the same material as the pants with a round metal buckle attached to the front. The other pair has some round flat studs on the front of the waistband. Shh, don't tell my mom. She thinks that I buy way too many clothes. But hey they were only $7 each. Now that I'm living with my folks cuz of hubby passing she'll notice everything I buy lol...


----------



## luscious_lulu

SamanthaNY said:


> I didn't buy this, but I received it today. A gift, because it's Wednesday :happy::batting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the bestest husband :wubu: ever.



so sweet...


----------



## cherylharrell

The pair with the round flat studs on the front of the waistband fit snugger her than they did in the dressing room. So they gotta go back. It's a shame cuz they had the nicest wide legs on them...


----------



## Tanuki

SamanthaNY said:


> I didn't buy this, but I received it today. A gift, because it's Wednesday :happy::batting:
> 
> 
> I have the bestest husband :wubu: ever.



Wow that's cool O_O

I have a obsession with Wicked after listening to the Hannah fury songs about it....


----------



## SamanthaNY

T-Bear said:


> Wow that's cool O_O
> 
> I have a obsession with Wicked after listening to the Hannah fury songs about it....



Oh we LOVE Wicked! I've seen it twice , and we have all sorts of merchandise and memorabilia from/about it. One of the perks of living near NYC. 

I'm not familiar with Hannah Fury - I'll have to investigate this!


----------



## Tania

Ha, that's awesome!

My friend is insane about that show. And about Stephanie J. Block! 

We're going to see her in 9-to-5 next month, hoorah!


----------



## Tania

And because I'm here...

Last night I bought the following on sale at Target: bow headband and black satin flats...


----------



## cherylharrell

My belt from Torrid came today. It was overpriced even with the coupon deal. But it is so cute...


----------



## Frankie

I'm more or less replacing my entire wardrobe. I'm trying to buy cuter stuff and get it all without breaking the bank. Most of this is primarily for work. I feel I have no sense of style. I can recognize a stylish outfit when I see it on someone else, but my mind goes blank when it comes to picking out clothes for myself. I think I'm off to a decent start, though. 






This doesn't properly reflect the teal color it is in reality. Also got it in black, purple, and berry pink because it's really cute and flattering. I can't remember the last time I wore something that got so many compliments.











Got this in the stripe shown as well as white.































Got this in a light corally-pink color.


----------



## Rowan

im thinking about going to buy a hole through my bottom lip later today lol


----------



## Carrie

Frankie, your "new style" is impeccable! Love the new stuff you've picked out.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love these 2:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc236/sazfsl/dfscoopjun.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc236/sazfsl/flteecrl.jpg

Can't get the thing to come up to dispaly them as pics. Hence the links instead of the pics...


----------



## Cors

At last, flat black leather boots! For days where 4" heels or trainers won't do.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Cors said:


> At last, flat black leather boots! For days where 4" heels or trainers won't do.



love the boots. I've been looking for flat boots. Were did you get them?


----------



## Cors

URTalking2Jenn said:


> love the boots. I've been looking for flat boots. Were did you get them?



I got them on eBay! Be sure to ask for the calf circumference though. These are 13.5" and can probably stretch 2" or so.


----------



## BeaBea

Cors said:


> At last, flat black leather boots! For days where 4" heels or trainers won't do.



Cors - in flats?!? Does not compute....  
Lol - doesn't matter, in my imagination you're wearing heels...
Tracey xx


----------



## Cors

BeaBea said:


> Cors - in flats?!? Does not compute....
> Lol - doesn't matter, in my imagination you're wearing heels...
> Tracey xx



Aww, if only! I am trying to cut down on the heels because my Achilles tendons are starting to hurt when I run.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Went to Canada yesterday to shop. Laura Plus.... I can fit my a$$ into a few things, but even if they didn't look obscene, I couldn't afford them. Maybe when I win the lottery. <sigh> Addition-Elle, some cute stuff, but lots of things not in stock in my size. Penningtons, found a few things. Not 100% thrilled with colors available, but I need some new things. [Side rant... do women above a size 24 not have professional jobs where they have to dress conservatively? I'm so tired of seeing jackets with ruffles or tailored pants with only silky bejeweled halter tops to pair. ARGH!]

This was a nice light fabric for summer:






This looked much cuter on than it seems on the hanger. Very "sweater girl" look:





Just a cute, lightweight top:





Not just a plain old t-shirt. Got it in aqua and brown, neither of which look great on me but the fabric is terrific for summer. Went up to 6X:





The jacket of a pantsuit I got:


----------



## Suze

spent some of my birthday money today...
(ASOS.com) 

View attachment image1xl.jpg


View attachment image3xl.jpg


----------



## Frankie

Carrie said:


> Frankie, your "new style" is impeccable! Love the new stuff you've picked out.



Thanks!


----------



## Frankie

cherylharrell said:


> I love these 2:
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc236/sazfsl/dfscoopjun.jpg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc236/sazfsl/flteecrl.jpg
> 
> Can't get the thing to come up to dispaly them as pics. Hence the links instead of the pics...



Thanks, Cheryl! 

I forgot to mention that all that stuff comes from Kohl's and JC Penney.


----------



## Tracii

Found this maxi dress today its OK.
Bought a cute wicker pruse today too.



[/IMG]


----------



## cherylharrell

You're lucky if you found something cute in Kohls. I was in there recently and didn't see anything cute. I was with my mom & she showed me some ugly striped stuff thinking I would like it. Yuck lol...


----------



## Tracii

Kohl's always has cute clothes in the plus sizes.I buy lots of stuff there.
Maybe I get there at the right time.LOL


----------



## Tracii

Kohl's always has cute clothes in the plus sizes.I buy lots of stuff there.
Maybe I get there at the right time.LOL


----------



## Tracii

Double post how did that happen?Sorry.:doh:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Sweet Tooth said:


> Went to Canada yesterday to shop. Laura Plus.... I can fit my a$$ into a few things, but even if they didn't look obscene, I couldn't afford them. Maybe when I win the lottery. <sigh> Addition-Elle, some cute stuff, but lots of things not in stock in my size. Penningtons, found a few things. Not 100% thrilled with colors available, but I need some new things. [Side rant... do women above a size 24 not have professional jobs where they have to dress conservatively? I'm so tired of seeing jackets with ruffles or tailored pants with only silky bejeweled halter tops to pair. ARGH!]
> 
> This was a nice light fabric for summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looked much cuter on than it seems on the hanger. Very "sweater girl" look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a cute, lightweight top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just a plain old t-shirt. Got it in aqua and brown, neither of which look great on me but the fabric is terrific for summer. Went up to 6X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket of a pantsuit I got:



Plus size clothing retailers in Canada are terrible. I much prefer shopping at US Retailers. 

Laura Plus does some have nice stuff, but they are overpriced. I did pick up a nine west skirt from them on clearance for $10 (regularly $130), but that is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

luscious_lulu said:


> Plus size clothing retailers in Canada are terrible. I much prefer shopping at US Retailers.
> 
> Laura Plus does some have nice stuff, but they are overpriced. I did pick up a nine west skirt from them on clearance for $10 (regularly $130), but that is a rare occurrence.



There are 2 reasons I like shopping in Canada:
-Can get dresses and suits that are work and church appropriate, as necessary. Torrid has some cute stuff, but more for BBW bashes... although I did see a woman in church yesterday for Easter with a Torrid bustier and skull hoodie. <shrugs> It's a very urban church. LOL
-Don't look like every other fat girl in the US. I hate that.

I needed a suit. Not like the garish chiffony bejeweled crap at Catherines. Not like the "wide leg" <coughbullshitcough> stuff at Lane Bryant. I needed something work appropriate and conservative. It's why I went there. I just found a few other things that I liked.

I can find plenty of stuff at Lane Bryant that I like but that doesn't fit me properly. It's tough being a 28/30 in LB land.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Sweet Tooth said:


> There are 2 reasons I like shopping in Canada:
> 
> -Don't look like every other fat girl in the US. I hate that.



That is why I like shopping in the US. I don't look like every other fat girl in Canada...


----------



## cherylharrell

Evidently you get all the cute stuff at Kohls lol. Last time I went to Canada was in the 70's & I was skinny then...


----------



## Cors

Suze said:


> spent some of my birthday money today...
> (ASOS.com)



Lovely bag Suze! 





I have been eyeing these jeans (Paige) forever and they went on sale! Unfortunately the site does not ship outside of the US, but the sweet Tania agreed to help me out! I am so excited!


----------



## Tania

Hahah aw. Teamwork: it produces PANTS.


----------



## LisaInNC

george83 said:


> She really does and a 360 to play it on!
> 
> I heard her whisper it out of your bellybutton, while we were in bed this morning .



My child plays resident evil and she is only 4....so Bexy...your baby wants resident evil.


----------



## SamanthaNY

SamanthaNY said:


> I didn't buy this, but I received it today. A gift, because it's Wednesday :happy::batting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the bestest husband :wubu: ever.



Wednesday again! 






I'm so spoiled .


----------



## Tracii

Cors those jeans rock.All my Paiges(7's and 9's) are in boxes under the bed I don't see me fitting in them any time soon!LOL
They are sexy jeans tho'.


----------



## Cors

SamanthaNY said:


> Wednesday again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so spoiled .



Awww, lucky you! What a sweet husband. 



Tracii said:


> Cors those jeans rock.All my Paiges(7's and 9's) are in boxes under the bed I don't see me fitting in them any time soon!LOL
> They are sexy jeans tho'.



I love Paige! They give me the illusion of hips, butt, flatter my relatively muscular thighs and they don't stretch out at the end of the day like other jeans! They go by waist size though, are you referring to the equivalent US size (7s and 9s)? I don't hear about odd sizes much. I heard her Plus line is great, hope they didn't discontinue it! You should hunt a pair down!


----------



## Tracii

7-9 US sizes not sure how that figures in Euro lingo.
I would love to check out their plus sizes to see how they fit.
I love jeans to fit tight in the butt and legs.
I'd love to see a pic of you in a pair of tight jeans please,please?You have such a great figure(insert shameless begging here).LOL swoon!


----------



## Cors

Tracii said:


> 7-9 US sizes not sure how that figures in Euro lingo.
> I would love to check out their plus sizes to see how they fit.
> I love jeans to fit tight in the butt and legs.
> I'd love to see a pic of you in a pair of tight jeans please,please?You have such a great figure(insert shameless begging here).LOL swoon!



Hmm, I thought US sizes run in even numbers only and that the regular Paige line is sized by waist. According to measurements a US 8 should fit into a W30. What size are you now? HSN.com is having a sale but the biggest size is a W34. I know a few smaller BBWs who swear by Paige Plus jeans and there's an old thread here too.

I don't have many pics (1, 2, 3) of myself in jeans because they don't fit my body (short legs, narrow hips, flat saggy and bony butt, relatively big thighs) too well. I think that a fat lower half is sexier by far!


----------



## katherine22

luscious_lulu said:


> I bought this from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!



That dress rocks - it is so beautifully cut. Wear it with joy.


----------



## Tracii

Cors I'm a size 20 petite.Waist is 40 I think I haven't measured it lately so I may be out of luck.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tracii said:


> Cors I'm a size 20 petite.Waist is 40 I think I haven't measured it lately so I may be out of luck.



Paige's plus line will fit you, but from my experience as a fellow shorty you're going to have to get them tailored. The inseam is way long on me.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I hit up the Torrid clearance sale... Here are the four tops I bought:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442188568&bmUID=1239933939738

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442192756&bmUID=1239934012540

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442192630&bmUID=1239934033175

My fave!! Haha  http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442187105&bmUID=1239933987451


----------



## Tracii

Wow those are soo cute.


----------



## Tracii

I hear ya AM! I have to get stuff tailored all the time.


----------



## cherylharrell

Old Pueblo Traders had a sale buy one and get on 50% off in shoes. SO my mom got these:

http://www.oldpueblotraders.com/pag...&subcat=sandalandslides&item=47115&pagesize=3

And I got these:

http://www.oldpueblotraders.com/pag...&subcat=sandalandslides&item=83859&pagesize=3

I had several pairs of those yrs ago in the 80's but they all ended up breaking. They discontinued them & I never could find any like them again. They were comfy too. So I was glad to find them again...


----------



## luscious_lulu

luscious_lulu said:


> I bought this from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh and my bikini came in the mail today!



It came in the mail Friday! yay!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Annnnd? How does it fit, lulu? Pix! 

I've been on a little pre-Jersey bash shopping spree the last week or so. :blush: I'm so bad.

Torrid:
I bought this, this, and this - which is on clearance for $12.49!

From OneStop plus I bought:
This in turquoise and white to go with the blue tops I bought at Torrid, in case it's too cold to go sleeveless, and a bunch of panties:

These, these (on mszwebs' recommendation), and these (my utilitarian everyday granny panties. )

Also, to go with this dress I bought a few months back for the bash (looks much better on me than on the model - lol), I had to find some shoes. I'll be honest - I hate shoe shopping. I have REALLY hard-to-fit feet. They're super wide - about the smallest I can ever get to fit at all is a WW (E) but even then it's a toss-up as to whether they're going to give me blisters or not. They can't have much of a heel (not really doable at my size), and any straps up top have got to be elastic, because my feet are fat from top-to-bottom as well as side-to-side. But thanks to some people in chat, and a little boardie (birdie?) who whispered in my ear this morning, I have three pairs being shipped to me right now. I'm HOPING one of them will work. Here they are:

http://www.cowardshoe.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=47821&cgid1=2849&cat=Pumps
http://www.footsmart.com/P-David-Tate-Glove-Women-71662.aspx (in silver)
http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/shoetrader_item?item=85263&skurange=WW&cat=&subcat=

And then yesterday, while I was out shopping, I found the perfect handbag for the Jersey bash: right here. I don't usually go for green tie-dyed totes, but that was too perfect. I also got a cute little fuchsia handbag with a buckle for work, but can't find a picture of that one. 

I also bought a whole bunch of pretty (and cheap) jewelry, lol, a whole bunch of bra extenders, and other necessaries. 

I can't wait to rock that dress this upcoming weekend.


----------



## DeniseW

Wow, you totally scored. I'm so glad you got the dress to work for you, I love all the shoe choices but I especially like the silver ones, I think they will look hot with the red dress. 







BigBeautifulMe said:


> Annnnd? How does it fit, lulu? Pix!
> 
> I've been on a little pre-Jersey bash shopping spree the last week or so. :blush: I'm so bad.
> 
> Torrid:
> I bought this, this, and this - which is on clearance for $12.49!
> 
> From OneStop plus I bought:
> This in turquoise and white to go with the blue tops I bought at Torrid, in case it's too cold to go sleeveless, and a bunch of panties:
> 
> These, these (on mszwebs' recommendation), and these (my utilitarian everyday granny panties. )
> 
> Also, to go with this dress I bought a few months back for the bash (looks much better on me than on the model - lol), I had to find some shoes. I'll be honest - I hate shoe shopping. I have REALLY hard-to-fit feet. They're super wide - about the smallest I can ever get to fit at all is a WW (E) but even then it's a toss-up as to whether they're going to give me blisters or not. They can't have much of a heel (not really doable at my size), and any straps up top have got to be elastic, because my feet are fat from top-to-bottom as well as side-to-side. But thanks to some people in chat, and a little boardie (birdie?) who whispered in my ear this morning, I have three pairs being shipped to me right now. I'm HOPING one of them will work. Here they are:
> 
> http://www.cowardshoe.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=47821&cgid1=2849&cat=Pumps
> http://www.footsmart.com/P-David-Tate-Glove-Women-71662.aspx (in silver)
> http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/shoetrader_item?item=85263&skurange=WW&cat=&subcat=
> 
> And then yesterday, while I was out shopping, I found the perfect handbag for the Jersey bash: right here. I don't usually go for green tie-dyed totes, but that was too perfect. I also got a cute little fuchsia handbag with a buckle for work, but can't find a picture of that one.
> 
> I also bought a whole bunch of pretty (and cheap) jewelry, lol, a whole bunch of bra extenders, and other necessaries.
> 
> I can't wait to rock that dress this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Cors

Great haul, BigBeautifulMe!

Cute undies, clothes, bag and I hope the shoes work out for you! Can't wait to see your outfit too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shhh...if y'all will keep it on the D/L from the guys...  These aren't staying up long -don't want to ruin my grand entrance at the dance. lol. Oh, and forgive the awful quality of my cell phone pix, the lack of lighting, and my unmadeup face/unfussedwith hair, plz. lol Also, I'm fixing the straps tonight so they overlap my bra straps.


----------



## Smushygirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Shhh...if y'all will keep it on the D/L from the guys...  These aren't staying up long -don't want to ruin my grand entrance at the dance. lol. Oh, and forgive the awful quality of my cell phone pix, the lack of lighting, and my unmadeup face/unfussedwith hair, plz. lol Also, I'm fixing the straps tonight so they overlap my bra straps.



HOTTIE!!! Can't wait to see you!!! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I know! I can't wait to see you either!! :wubu: (And thanks )


----------



## ashmamma84

Fantastic haul, Ginny! 


Among other things I bought this weekend -- loc adornments.  

View attachment il_430xN_65887003.jpg


View attachment il_430xN_50817416.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Ash. :wubu: And thanks to Cors and Denise, too. 

Those are lovely, Ash!


----------



## Smushygirl

Hey Ginny! I got these for the bash:

http://www.zappos.com/product/7351526/color/632

GMTA!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oooh, those are HOT! :smitten: I looked at some very similar to those, but the non-elastic strappy parts mean my fat feet aren't fitting in them. LOL. I envy folks who can rock the sexy shoes.


----------



## luscious_lulu

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Annnnd? How does it fit, lulu? Pix!
> 
> I've been on a little pre-Jersey bash shopping spree the last week or so. :blush: I'm so bad.
> 
> Torrid:
> I bought this, this, and this - which is on clearance for $12.49!
> 
> From OneStop plus I bought:
> This in turquoise and white to go with the blue tops I bought at Torrid, in case it's too cold to go sleeveless, and a bunch of panties:
> 
> These, these (on mszwebs' recommendation), and these (my utilitarian everyday granny panties. )
> 
> Also, to go with this dress I bought a few months back for the bash (looks much better on me than on the model - lol), I had to find some shoes. I'll be honest - I hate shoe shopping. I have REALLY hard-to-fit feet. They're super wide - about the smallest I can ever get to fit at all is a WW (E) but even then it's a toss-up as to whether they're going to give me blisters or not. They can't have much of a heel (not really doable at my size), and any straps up top have got to be elastic, because my feet are fat from top-to-bottom as well as side-to-side. But thanks to some people in chat, and a little boardie (birdie?) who whispered in my ear this morning, I have three pairs being shipped to me right now. I'm HOPING one of them will work. Here they are:
> 
> http://www.cowardshoe.com/pagebuilder/Item?item=47821&cgid1=2849&cat=Pumps
> http://www.footsmart.com/P-David-Tate-Glove-Women-71662.aspx (in silver)
> http://www.shoetrader.com/pagebuilder/shoetrader_item?item=85263&skurange=WW&cat=&subcat=
> 
> And then yesterday, while I was out shopping, I found the perfect handbag for the Jersey bash: right here. I don't usually go for green tie-dyed totes, but that was too perfect. I also got a cute little fuchsia handbag with a buckle for work, but can't find a picture of that one.
> 
> I also bought a whole bunch of pretty (and cheap) jewelry, lol, a whole bunch of bra extenders, and other necessaries.
> 
> I can't wait to rock that dress this upcoming weekend.



I tried to take some pics, but they all turn out blurry... You will have to wait until the Jersey bash to see how the dress looks! It fits well. It's a heavier stretch material than I thought it would be. It does look nice on (I might be biased though)



You got a nice haul! I love your dress. It's beautiful!


----------



## William

A Sansa (Sandisk) Clip 8 mg MP3 Player


I got it at Wal-mart for $49.95

I like it so far 


Small, light and simple


William


----------



## Weeze

I totally just broke down and got this






I'm pretty excited.






These... are potentially bad. lol. i'm not sure... i might just wear them under long pants.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I got my monthly bonus and went a bit crazy.
=]

Yesterday, I bought two things from Torrid for less than $30 and that was with shipping! I finally found a coupon code for $10 off any purchase and it worked on clearance!









At Lane Bryant, I got 60% off this past week because my store won a contest! At first I only bought a black v-neck tee and this tank: 






It's so cute on! I had to return it because my purse rubbed on the side and the fabric balled up on me. I was so disappointed. I then got a brown v-neck tee, two tanks, and four pairs of socks for the same price. 


I went into Old Navy to find some clothes for my boo, and I found myself a few things. First, I found some PJs and a pair of jeans that someone had returned from online. Plus sizes! Wooo! I got a green Mister Rogers' cardigan. I'm in love with it! It's an XXL, but it fits me. I can even button it! The best part is that it was marked down to $5. I plan on getting it in the other colors after I see how it washes up.


----------



## thatgirl08

I LOVE THAT CARDIGAN. Oh my god I NEED to get that.


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> I LOVE THAT CARDIGAN. Oh my god I NEED to get that.



It would fit! I'm a 28 and it fits great. I love that the sleeves are tight. =]


----------



## Proner

Ok it's not really clothing but I'm so happy to purchase these because the end of this damn back injury is near 
Some people stare at me in the tramway the bright board in my arms  

View attachment 4987121ea3852.jpg


View attachment advantage-jacket.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> It would fit! I'm a 28 and it fits great. I love that the sleeves are tight. =]



I'll definitely check it out:]


----------



## luscious_lulu

I bought these to go with the red dress...


----------



## Tania

Today I bought:

- This MSSP top at Dillard's.

- A pink leather Coach bag on sale at Dillards.

- This chemise and these panties (in the raspberry pink, bamboo, and black/white dots) at LB.


----------



## Suze

1- travel cosmetic bag set
2- dress...it's deliciously retro! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220316293879 
^ both ebay

asos is having a huge sale now. lots of awesome accessorizes!
3- gold flats
4- chain hairband 

View attachment travl mup.JPG


View attachment yeldr.JPG


View attachment goldfl.jpg


View attachment chain.jpg


----------



## Suze

some stuff from forever21

non fashion related: a lot of 18 boxes junior mints..:wubu::blush: 

View attachment 61026685-02.jpg


View attachment 60273196-03.jpg


View attachment 60136972-05.jpg


----------



## Tania

I'm on a roll! Today I bought...

Black lame squeaky leggings at Torrid

Black Ruffle Surplice Cami from Torrid

One of those wide, double-buckle black belts from Torrid

Gold heels from Torrid

And a really cute INC top from Macy*s - It has a black voile top with white dots and a tie between the boobs, and comes with a little black cardigan...not on the website, so I'll take pics when I wear it tomorrow.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Bought this last night

http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/EyeshadowPrimerPotion.cfm


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought some beads after being inspired by this pic:




I got beads and wire. The beads are purple instead of pink and peach  I love me some purple!! I'm going to try and make one like that bracelet and see if my wire working is still as good as it once was


----------



## cherylharrell

That is so cute. I'd love to know how to bead a necklace like that. All I know how to do beading wise is bead with stretchy bead cord...


----------



## HottiMegan

I took several classes over the years i lived in the San Francisco bay area and got pretty good at beading. I love wire working, its a fun/easy way to make really sturdy jewelry. I don't have much of it since i gave it all to my mom. I am not much a jewelry wearer other than my wedding band and an extra ring here and there when i dress up to go out. I was all psyched about making this bracelet and can't find my tools anywhere. I seem to recall lending them to a friend who recently moved. So not sure if she returned them or not. I think i'm going to hit Michaels to get some new cheapy tools to tide me over until my nice ones turn up. I have been beading for like 18 years now. I started out with elastic thread and plastic beads when i was 12.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought the beads on Thursday and only just finished the bracelet. I love the colors. It's hot pink and purple. I wear a lot of both colors


----------



## Teleute

That is BEAUTIFUL! I can never wear bracelets with dangly bead bits, because I fiddle with them all the time and then break the dangly parts off by accident. They're so pretty though! I love the long squiggly pink beads.


----------



## Cors

Great buys, Suze and Tania! Are you planning to model the outfits? 

I love the colours, Megan! I hope your proper tools show up soon. Jewelry-making looks like so much fun!


----------



## HottiMegan

Teleute said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL! I can never wear bracelets with dangly bead bits, because I fiddle with them all the time and then break the dangly parts off by accident. They're so pretty though! I love the long squiggly pink beads.



I tried wearing my bracelet out today and every time my baby Alex got near it he tried to get a hold of it. He wouldn't let me unbuckle him from his car seat because he was grabbing the dangles. So it's not exactly mom friendly  
I have tons of turquoise beads that i bought for a project ages ago and I'm going to do another bracelet  (maybe a necklace too!)



Cors said:


> I love the colours, Megan! I hope your proper tools show up soon. Jewelry-making looks like so much fun!



Thank you  I got some cheap tools to tide me over and they did the trick. I had spent a small fortune on the best tools. I just need to figure out what corner i stuck it in to keep them "safe"  I also got a new metal snip tool that i fell in love with on this project


----------



## cherylharrell

You did a great job on these. I would love to know how to make jewelry like that. All I know how to do is to make stuff with stretchy bead cord...


----------



## CharDonnay

I treated myself to this. 

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=125403&productId=1146121&langId=-1


----------



## thatgirl08

CharDonnay said:


> I treated myself to this.
> 
> http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=125403&productId=1146121&langId=-1



That's super cute! I love Evans stuff.. international shipping makes me nervous though.


----------



## Teleute

Oh cute! I love the overlapping keyhole in the back. Also, I have a major weakness for the horizontal stripes (against every fashion rule for big girls, right? But I like to EMPHASIZE my curves!) I'm going to have to check out Evans for sure.


----------



## ashmamma84

weekend buys, mini haul edition:

...for some reason I'm *obsessed* with dresses, it's all I wear in warmer months and there are just too many cute ones to pass up.  

View attachment 07205613_325.jpg


View attachment 07445676_454.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

ashmamma84 said:


> weekend buys, mini haul edition:
> 
> ...for some reason I'm *obsessed* with dresses, it's all I wear in warmer months and there are just too many cute ones to pass up.



that orange one. _where._ my lady would _looooooove_ it.


----------



## ashmamma84

The Orange Mage said:


> that orange one. _where._ my lady would _looooooove_ it.



Heh. New York and Co. If she's my size or close (2x) and not top heavy (either hourglass or pear) she would be able to pull it off. The material is stretchy and its accomodating for bigger hips, but not really roomy for someone who has a big ta tas.


----------



## Tania

Here's that top set I bought at Macy*s the other day.


----------



## Mishty

I love Rolling Stone magazine....have since I was about 8 and today I bought these t-shirts, and with each shirt came a card for a _free_ 12 month subscription to the magazine. So for $12 I got awesome comfy tees and two random people are gonna get RS in their mailbox for an entire year... 







and






I got mine at wal-mart but you can buy yours here.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> Here's that top set I bought at Macy*s the other day.



That girl's an LB model, too!


----------



## Cors

Wow, that sounds like a great deal, Mishty! 

I bought some strappy tops from Bravissimo and I love the soft, comfortable integral bra that actually fits my boobs! They go up to a UK 36H (US 36K) and a UK 38F (US 38G). The back sizes run big and the tops are pretty long and stretchy, so some of you smaller busty BBWs might want to check them out. They ship internationally and have amazing sales up to 70% off twice a year! 

Their clothes are great too, if you are a US 16 or would be, if not for your boobs. Many styles also run much bigger than the sizing chart suggests.


----------



## indy500tchr

You know just how sometimes you wanna shop? Well that was me yesterday. I went to a LB and FB that i've never been to in Indy and bought waaay too much. 

I wanted to use my LB card but I hadn't in awhile so they tried calling to get it reactived but since I moved they somehow couldn't so they gave me 40% my entire purchase! I wish I had gotten more. I was quite pleased w/ the styles they had there....still over priced...but they were nice.

At FB I always have luck. Got me some new capri's, some cute tops and some sexy shoes.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I bought this corset today. 






and this shrug


----------



## Teleute

omg, the corset is beautiful! And I'm way jealous of the shrug - I think they're adorable, but I can't wear them well because they just make it look like I have a big boobie-shelf hanging out past my belly. It just looks incredibly awkward. Same thing with suspenders, I always wanted to be able to wear them but they fail the boob test. Sigh.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Teleute said:


> omg, the corset is beautiful! And I'm way jealous of the shrug - I think they're adorable, but I can't wear them well because they just make it look like I have a big boobie-shelf hanging out past my belly. It just looks incredibly awkward. Same thing with suspenders, I always wanted to be able to wear them but they fail the boob test. Sigh.



I can't wear suspenders. They just look wrong on me,


----------



## Tania

Surprise! I bought more crap today. I think I might have a problem.

This outfit: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...hats_hot&cat=outfits&subcat=new spring trends

(I'll probably wear it to my interview on the 12th - wish me luck! TENURE TRACK POSITION, PEEPS!)

This shrug, to wear with the ruffle top, belt, and lame leggings I got the other day at Torrid: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...?pagesize=4&my_nav=&cat=&subcat=&item=2280915

This pretty Indienne-print sleep chemise: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...sleepwear&subcat=see all&item=2290849&s19c=17

Also: two bras and three pairs of ruffle-butt panties.


----------



## QueenB

Tania said:


> This shrug, to wear with the ruffle top, belt, and lame leggings I got the other day at Torrid: http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...?pagesize=4&my_nav=&cat=&subcat=&item=2280915



oh hell yeah. i approve. good luck, btw. :happy:


----------



## Tania

*mwah!* ty patty!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ok, I didn't buy anything, but I did go to a clothing exchange. 

I got a pair of wedges, flip flops, a bunch of tank tops, a jean jacket and a bunch of other shirts. 

We also ended up donating all the left over clothes to charity!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Hello folks. This is my first confession, at least in this thread. I've gone completely nuts. I spent money I don't have in a desperate attempt to recapture my downtown flair. I seem to have lost my street chic enthusiasm and replaced it with a yen for leisure pants and crocs.

So here's my attempt to get back in the game which may simultaneously put me in a homeless shelter. I consider it an investment for a cushy new gig I've acquired that may translate into $$$$:







Sparkley form fitting dress, on clearance at Sanctuarie.com. Size 4x/5x






Silk burnout velvet purple scarf to use as a colorful shawl or modesty neck adornment depending on the crowd. Ebay sellar named Maya Boutique, 71" X 21".






David Tate "Denver" stretchy extra wide calf microfiber boots from zappos.com. 11ww






Tattoo bag bought at Overstock.com. OSFM.

That's it for now. I still need earrings and maybe some kind of wrist ornamentation. Not sure what though.​


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in love with that bag you bought lilly! It's awesome! (my bag these days consists of a brown messanger style diaper bag.. fun)


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I'm in love with that bag you bought lilly! It's awesome! (my bag these days consists of a brown messanger style diaper bag.. fun)



You know you've forced me to make yet another confession.  I bought a diaper bag at overstock.com too. I'm not preggers and I don't have kids but this bag was just sooo cute. And it was large. Looked like it could carry all my crap and no on would know it was a DB.


----------



## HottiMegan

That's really cool! I would have gotten a diaper bag with some style but i wanted hubby to feel okay carrying it around. Mine doesn't look like a diaper bag per say but it's still not what I want to carry 

now i must check out this overstock.com.. very bad for me


----------



## Tania

I love your new things, Lilly!  That dress is hot.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Hello folks. This is my first confession, at least in this thread. I've gone completely nuts. I spent money I don't have in a desperate attempt to recapture my downtown flair. I seem to have lost my street chic enthusiasm and replaced it with a yen for leisure pants and crocs.
> 
> So here's my attempt to get back in the game which may simultaneously put me in a homeless shelter. I consider it an investment for a cushy new gig I've acquired that may translate into $$$$:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkley form fitting dress, on clearance at Sanctuarie.com. Size 4x/5x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk burnout velvet purple scarf to use as a colorful shawl or modesty neck adornment depending on the crowd. Ebay sellar named Maya Boutique, 71" X 21".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Tate "Denver" stretchy extra wide calf microfiber boots from zappos.com. 11ww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo bag bought at Overstock.com. OSFM.
> 
> That's it for now. I still need earrings and maybe some kind of wrist ornamentation. Not sure what though.​



DAMN girl, wear that next time I see you. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

LillyBBBW said:


> Hello folks. This is my first confession, at least in this thread. I've gone completely nuts. I spent money I don't have in a desperate attempt to recapture my downtown flair. I seem to have lost my street chic enthusiasm and replaced it with a yen for leisure pants and crocs.
> 
> So here's my attempt to get back in the game which may simultaneously put me in a homeless shelter. I consider it an investment for a cushy new gig I've acquired that may translate into $$$$:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkley form fitting dress, on clearance at Sanctuarie.com. Size 4x/5x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk burnout velvet purple scarf to use as a colorful shawl or modesty neck adornment depending on the crowd. Ebay sellar named Maya Boutique, 71" X 21".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Tate "Denver" stretchy extra wide calf microfiber boots from zappos.com. 11ww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo bag bought at Overstock.com. OSFM.
> 
> That's it for now. I still need earrings and maybe some kind of wrist ornamentation. Not sure what though.​



YOu are going to look hawt in that homeless shelter!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> David Tate "Denver" stretchy extra wide calf microfiber boots from zappos.com. 11ww​



Well ladies, let me tell you something about these boots. I finally got them in the mail yesterday and had to send them right back. The calf was W I D E!!! My calves are about 21 around and the calf of these boots swam on me, possibly 3 - 3 1/2 inches of loose space. Also bear in mind that the boots are made of stretch microfiber. I tried them on and they were comfortable in the feet. I'm probably about 420 pounds and my weight did not crush down on the sole of the shoe bending the heels back at all. If you've got super sized calves and can tolerate a heel then lemme tell ya, these boots were MADE for you. They looked sweet on too except for that looseness.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Well ladies, let me tell you something about these boots. I finally got them in the mail yesterday and had to send them right back. The calf was W I D E!!! My calves are about 21 around and the calf of these boots swam on me, possibly 3 - 3 1/2 inches of loose space. Also bear in mind that the boots are made of stretch microfiber. I tried them on and they were comfortable in the feet. I'm probably about 420 pounds and my weight did not crush down on the sole of the shoe bending the heels back at all. If you've got super sized calves and can tolerate a heel then lemme tell ya, these boots were MADE for you. They looked sweet on too except for that looseness.



Wow, that is kind of awesome news. My calves are about the same size as yours, and I don't think I've ever tried on boots that are LOOSE in the leg. Torrid has some that are a perfect fit for me, though. Fake suede slouch boots with a 1" heel, if you're interested.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> Wow, that is kind of awesome news. My calves are about the same size as yours, and I don't think I've ever tried on boots that are LOOSE in the leg. Torrid has some that are a perfect fit for me, though. Fake suede slouch boots with a 1" heel, if you're interested.



I completely forgot about Torrid. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## george83

Bex bought me this awesome jacket


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> Bex bought me this awesome jacket



I WANT ONE!


----------



## thatgirl08

Love that jacket George.


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> I WANT ONE!



I'll sell it to you for 100 hundred thouand pesso's 



thatgirl08 said:


> Love that jacket George.



Why thank you


----------



## mybluice

A shirt for my son
A red duvet cover and a down alternative comforter for my daughter
A down alternative mattress pad cover for my daughter
A necklace/earring set for me


----------



## GWARrior

I bought a pair of Old Navy Diva style skinny leg jeans in a dark wash. I was skepticale, especially since I never really liked the Divas. Ive been on the lookout for some skinny leg jeans for months but my mall is shite. I went to the mall near my bff's house and the ON is bigger and they had some. I tried them on there, but wasnt too sure, so I put them on the card and brought them home. Modeled them for the family and I got the ok 

I paired them a really cute pair of wedges that I got last summer and I cuffed the ends up a little. Made my legs look super long and sexy.


----------



## Tracyarts

8 assorted stretchy cotton and cotton-lycra camisoles and tank tops from a thrift store. My favorite being a Betsey Johnson black cami with pink trim. It's a size medium, and I guess it was meant to be loose on a size medium; because even though it's a stretchy ribbed cotton, it fits me snugly but not painted-on tight, and I wear a 5X. Looks like it has never been worn, too. 

Tracy


----------



## Lina

I bought this dress today thanks to Kayrae and Tania. It's for a birthday party and it's much shorter in person than the picture.


----------



## Tania

AND IT IS HOT ON HER, TO THAT I CAN ATTEST. 

Ahem.


----------



## cherylharrell

She looks good in that. So I bet you will too!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Friday I bought a new alternator for my car. Between that and the deductible from my accident I am so broke. No shopping for me.  Please post your shopping spree's so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## cherylharrell

I got this dress yesterday in Walmart. It's below the knees, a frumpy length for me, so I'm gonna hem it up to just above the knees, when I get a chance. I usually don't find anything cute in there but there it was...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894486


----------



## luscious_lulu

cherylharrell said:


> I got this dress yesterday in Walmart. It's below the knees, a frumpy length for me, so I'm gonna hem it up to just above the knees, when I get a chance. I usually don't find anything cute in there but there it was...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10894486



very cute!


----------



## Proner

I just receive these clothes from my sponsor so it's not really bought clothes :happy: 

View attachment maillot.JPG


View attachment belt.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

SO i got these panties at Fashion Bug. I am really floored by the new selection of styles there!! and the Panties seem to run big now, unlike before. I bought size 10 and they fit great! Usually i am an 11 easy! ANd now weighing almost 300lbs a size 10 seems weird? but he I am not arguing haha!! The new dresses they have there are soo wonderful!! I wanna get some!! But I didnt. Next time I bought a couple bra's too and 2 nighties, which i can not find pics of on the website, will have to be a pic whore and post some on another thread soon! 

View attachment 1921550.jpg


View attachment 1921709.jpg


View attachment 1960848.jpg


View attachment 1963735.jpg


----------



## Tooz

BarbBBW said:


> SO i got these panties at Fashion Bug. I am really floored by the new selection of styles there!! and the Panties seem to run big now, unlike before. I bought size 10 and they fit great! Usually i am an 11 easy! ANd now weighing almost 300lbs a size 10 seems weird? but he I am not arguing haha!! The new dresses they have there are soo wonderful!! I wanna get some!! But I didnt. Next time I bought a couple bra's too and 2 nighties, which i can not find pics of on the website, will have to be a pic whore and post some on another thread soon!



I got the thong in white in a 10 last night. I weigh around 390, and it fit well. I could probably take a 9 in some styles.

Not complainin'.


----------



## BarbBBW

Tooz said:


> I got the thong in white in a 10 last night. I weigh around 390, and it fit well. I could probably take a 9 in some styles.
> 
> Not complainin'.



ahh yes i always buy panties too big for some reason hahaha One of the pairs i bought a size 10,.. fall down when i walk,.. damn jiggling butt and belly hahhaha


----------



## Tooz

BarbBBW said:


> fall down when i walk,.. damn jiggling butt and belly hahhaha



That happens with almost all of my undies :\


----------



## cherylharrell

I wonder if they fit me. I'm a 12 in panties. But I can't wear anything but briefs. Anything else is uncomfortable. I was surprised to see something so cute in Walmart...


----------



## Proner

Another clothes :happy: 

View attachment maillot.JPG


View attachment breizh shoes.JPG


View attachment socks.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

cherylharrell said:


> I wonder if they fit me. I'm a 12 in panties. But I can't wear anything but briefs. Anything else is uncomfortable. I was surprised to see something so cute in Walmart...



I used to be a brief girl myself, awhile ago. You have to give the boyshorts at least a chance. They are super comfy!! And G Strings are so comfy, its like you arent wearing any panties at all!! They are fast being my new Fav instead of thongs!
They have size 12 breifs at walmart, they are getting cuter bbw size lingerie type things there!! I love it Both of these are from Walmart! Walmart sizes are pretty right on,.. or alittle smalller than normal. But they are fun and cheap, so cant beat that! 

View attachment DSC01054.JPG


View attachment DSC01198.JPG


----------



## Weeze

New top from Target.
it's from the Pure Energy thang. 

View attachment cover.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

I bought a few things from Old Navy the other night..

I can't find the red dress..I must have bought the last one..

View attachment 64210


View attachment 64211


I also bought three of these bras from IsaacSultan.com I really wanted some underwire bras..and these seem like they may work...and they were in my size..so yay!


View attachment 64212


----------



## Tooz

China Glazeeeeee






















I hope they arrive SOON.


----------



## AshleyEileen

BarbBBW said:


> SO i got these panties at Fashion Bug. I am really floored by the new selection of styles there!! and the Panties seem to run big now, unlike before. I bought size 10 and they fit great! Usually i am an 11 easy! ANd now weighing almost 300lbs a size 10 seems weird? but he I am not arguing haha!! The new dresses they have there are soo wonderful!! I wanna get some!! But I didnt. Next time I bought a couple bra's too and 2 nighties, which i can not find pics of on the website, will have to be a pic whore and post some on another thread soon!



I'm 375-ish and I wear a 10 from FB. 
I'm noticing that my 22/24 undies from LB are starting to roll down my belly. (Only the bikinis, though)


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm 375-ish and I wear a 10 from FB.
> I'm noticing that my 22/24 undies from LB are starting to roll down my belly. (Only the bikinis, though)



Try the 26/28. You're close to me weight-wise, and I stick to the 26/28...I don't have problems with anything but the hipsters...


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Try the 26/28. You're close to me weight-wise, and I stick to the 26/28...I don't have problems with anything but the hipsters...



I have a good bit of them. I just have so many that I don't wear most of them all that often. I could easily go over 6 months without wearing the same pair twice.

It's funny that I only need a 3 at Torrid in panties.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I have a good bit of them. I just have so many that I don't wear most of them all that often. I could easily go over 6 months without wearing the same pair twice.
> 
> It's funny that I only need a 3 at Torrid in panties.



I take a 2 or 3 in torrid leggings. It's weird. I can't find into LB pants afaik


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I take a 2 or 3 in torrid leggings. It's weird. I can't find into LB pants afaik



Me either. I can only wear LB Right Fit (the work pants are only $19.99 right now!) or pull ons.

I love my right fits. I'm a blue 7 in denim and a blue 6 in the work pants. Odd, huh?


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> Me either. I can only wear LB Right Fit (the work pants are only $19.99 right now!) or pull ons.
> 
> I love my right fits. I'm a blue 7 in denim and a blue 6 in the work pants. Odd, huh?



See, I tried on the 8s in every color, and none of them would zip up. I find it really odd considering that I am within 15 pounds of you. Am I missing something?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> See, I tried on the 8s in every color, and none of them would zip up. I find it really odd considering that I am within 15 pounds of you. Am I missing something?



I'll take pictures of me in the jeans and share. I'm a shelf for an ass and have to wear the blue.

They can be ordered in a 9 or 10.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll take pictures of me in the jeans and share. I'm a shelf for an ass and have to wear the blue.
> 
> They can be ordered in a 9 or 10.



I was trying yellow the most, so maybe I will go out tomorrow and try blue.


----------



## cupcakediva

i ordered a pair of vintage like diva sunglasses from old navy i bought a nice olive green top(avenue sz 30-32)with pale flower design on the bottom and two tote bags one with perfume bottle designs on them the other hasnn cats on them i love cats i bought that stuff from salvation army i get a lot of stuff there avenue brands or roamans i think the stuff is from the same person ive bought like 4 pairs of capri pants sz 30 from there for like 4.99/pair(avenue)


----------



## cherylharrell

Love the nail polish. I've tried the boyshorts undies and somehow theyr fir weird on me in the crotch. Too used to briefs I guess...


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I*'m 375-ish* and I wear a 10 from FB.
> I'm noticing that my 22/24 undies from LB are starting to *roll down my belly*. (Only the bikinis, though)



why does this simple post from you sound hot?? weird!!:eat2:


----------



## Tooz

So, it turns out I was misdiagnosed for Right Fit.


The blue 8 fits me.


I really am shocked.


----------



## Weeze

I bought a bra!
Not an LB/FB bra either, like... a freakin' $50 bra from a private lingerie shop.
they measured me and everything and the lady THERE told me to wear a 42F...
can I just say i'm so tired of getting dicked around by bra fitters? seriously
How does it fit?
Ih. It's ok, but i feel like i lack boob shape. 
I feel awful x 10 about paying $50 for something i'm not 100% with.
and it's FULL coverage so it's like... only going under t-shirts and crap.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Krissy...if you're not happy with it...why not return it? Just say you tried it and out and it doesn't give you the support you were hoping for.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tooz said:


> China Glazeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they arrive SOON.



What is the color name of that silver polish?! I love it!! must have!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> So, it turns out I was misdiagnosed for Right Fit.
> 
> 
> The blue 8 fits me.
> 
> 
> I really am shocked.



Wooo!
I want to see.
=D


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> Wooo!
> I want to see.
> =D



hehehe you sound like me babygirl!:bow:


----------



## Tooz

HottiMegan said:


> What is the color name of that silver polish?! I love it!! must have!!



It's called Sexagon by China Glaze.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> Wooo!
> I want to see.
> =D



I'll take a picture soon. They fit pretty well-- though they are more relaxed through the thigh than I'd like. I prefer tight in the butt and upper legs, usually. It could be the cut, but I tried on a Red and that did not fit well at all. So, I am leaning towards it being the cut.


----------



## goofy girl

I actually bought them yesterday but, 

new Summer Shoes! 

Cute AND comfy!! How often does THAT happen???


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I'll take a picture soon. They fit pretty well-- though they are more relaxed through the thigh than I'd like. I prefer tight in the butt and upper legs, usually. It could be the cut, but I tried on a Red and that did not fit well at all. So, I am leaning towards it being the cut.



A red would definitely be smaller in the thigh. Maybe a 9 or a 10?


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> A red would definitely be smaller in the thigh. Maybe a 9 or a 10?



They were TOO tight in the thigh. Like, I dunno. I'm not sure. They don't have these ones online they said, because they're being discontinued apparently. I dunno if Red is right for me or not. Time will tell, I suppose. I know I don't need a 10, though-- there was a 10 in the store and I was really swimming in it.


----------



## Smushygirl

Went a little crazy today at the Avenue! 

These shorts in straw, black and white:






These denim shorts:






This tee:






This tank:






This top:






This bracelet in fuschia and ivory:






Some earrings and I got a pair of free sunglasses, whoop de doo!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Went out to eat at a restaurant here at the beach with my folks& their friends. They had a gift shop there & it had a 5 for $5 sale. I got a cute necklace & matching earrings, another necklace, blue earrings and an anklet...


----------



## Tooz

Smushygirl said:


> Went a little crazy today at the Avenue!
> 
> These shorts in straw, black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These denim shorts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bracelet in fuschia and ivory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some earrings and I got a pair of free sunglasses, whoop de doo!!!



I love your style. Everything I have seen you wear looks perfect on you.


----------



## ladle

I have heard that Las Vegas has amazing Outlet Clearance Shopping for clothing?
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit wally world today to get some comfy summer stuff. They are in the middle of a remodel so pickins were slim.. i may have to hit the town over's wally world.
I did get two tank tops and two pairs of shorts:








no pics available for the shorts but now i have replaced some of my faded/holey stuff


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

those "EZ-combs" beaded hair things (2 - brown ones and white ones)




 
and a new hairdryer


----------



## cherylharrell

I got some of the Ez Combs more recently & like them...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That looks really pretty on you Sharleen.


----------



## toni

Lost my mind at the mall on Memorial Day 

View attachment bagheart.jpg


View attachment skirt.jpg


View attachment havi.jpg


View attachment havibrown.jpg


View attachment kimono.jpg


----------



## toni

still more 

View attachment fekkai.jpg


View attachment torridpuple.jpg


View attachment swim.jpg


View attachment loveshirt.jpg


View attachment panda2.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

From Walmart:

heart necklace, beads to finish a necklace with, necklace clasps for beading, some stuff for my mom. Cato: $2.99 earrings...


----------



## SocialbFly

I really like the first shirt, from One stop in 5x, the colors are pinker and purple/green though, not the most accurate color show, but i like it...

the second top, 5x, i like it too, will go with another new pair of pants i got 

i like my tops longer, being 6 ft tall, it is hard finding shirts long enough, these both are  

View attachment 0007_80849_mm.jpg


View attachment 0507_80089_mm.jpg


----------



## Weeze

I bought a pair of black, spandex shorts and noticed a comfort difference almost immediatly. I think i will be wearing these and sundresses as much as possible for the rest of the summer.


----------



## cherylharrell

Peace sign necklace from a beach shop. Beads for beading a necklace from a bead store...


----------



## LillyBBBW

toni said:


> Lost my mind at the mall on Memorial Day



toni, I saw someone yesterday on the subway with that pink bag. Where did you get it?


----------



## ashmamma84

wetseal dresses - plus sizes are online only, but they fit really well and don't break the bank

the first dress hits above my knee

the second is a mid maxi length (i'm 5'2, but on someone much taller it would be much shorter and not maxi at all) and has a sort of braided back. 

View attachment 41187494640_lg.jpg


View attachment 41175682575_lg.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cuuuuute. :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cuuuuute. :wubu:



Thank you, darlin'. :wubu:


----------



## toni

LillyBBBW said:


> toni, I saw someone yesterday on the subway with that pink bag. Where did you get it?



Old Navy. They are on clearence for 3.49. Makes for a great beach bag. If they have anymore left at my local store, I will pick you up one.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit the Avenue for a few more summer items. Couldn't resist the sale going on 







I got this one in a pretty berry color but didn't have it on the website:




This was an unbelievable $10!!


----------



## goofy girl

I attempted Torrid delivery one more time. The dress that I LOVED and wanted is back in stock, so I got it in two colors. ( I had the shipping address as the business downstairs this time, so it had BETTER show up!!) 

dress number 1

dress number 2


----------



## luscious_lulu

goofy girl said:


> I attempted Torrid delivery one more time. The dress that I LOVED and wanted is back in stock, so I got it in two colors. ( I had the shipping address as the business downstairs this time, so it had BETTER show up!!)
> 
> dress number 1
> 
> dress number 2



very nice!


----------



## goofy girl

luscious_lulu said:


> very nice!



yea, I'm excited! Fingers crossed that FedEx actually gets them here this time.

I got a good deal, too. With discounts and the free shipping deal, I paid $62.50 for each dress. The original price per dress is $76 (or 78?) plus $13.95 for shipping....so I'm a happy girl


----------



## DeniseW

now you will need 2 different occasions to wear them, they are great dresses B!!!!



QUOTE=goofy girl;1188987]I attempted Torrid delivery one more time. The dress that I LOVED and wanted is back in stock, so I got it in two colors. ( I had the shipping address as the business downstairs this time, so it had BETTER show up!!) 

dress number 1

dress number 2[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this just now. It's 1"X2", so a good size that won't look too small on me. Amethyst and blue topaz are both birthstones of significance for me, so I lucked out finding this pretty heart with both stones on it. I will probably just wear it on a thin silver omega chain I already have. It's a good length and substantial enough to wear with all my larger pendants.

http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/11/97/15fc_1.JPG

Tracy


----------



## Tania

That really is pretty, Tracy!


----------



## goofy girl

That's beautiful, Tracy!!

My Torrid order actually arrived safe and sound!! The dresses are adorable and look pretty darn good, if I do say so. I'll post pics later when Steve's around to be photographer :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I bought shoes for work!

View attachment 65166


View attachment 65167


View attachment 65168


View attachment 65169


----------



## Weeze

I enjoy those bottom lighter ones immensely 



MisticalMisty said:


> I bought shoes for work!
> 
> View attachment 65166
> 
> 
> View attachment 65167
> 
> 
> View attachment 65168
> 
> 
> View attachment 65169


----------



## Tanuki

I got me a couple of Iron Maiden shirts, Bargain at £6 each ^___^!


----------



## cherylharrell

Went into Simply Fashion and what a tempter. They have plus and super plus as well a skinny peoples clothes. They had some cute dresses cheap. I found a spaghetti strap maxi I loved but the largest size they had left was a 22 and it was too snug. I found a cute dress but it was too snug cuz it had elastic in the sleeves and that is always so tight on me. Even trying a 28 & 30 the elastic in the short sleeves bothered me. So I didn't get it. I probably should have in a 28 and just took out the elastic and hand hemmed up the sleeves but I was afraid of ruining the look. They had some cute ethnic bohemian skirts. I have plenty of those but I couldn't resist getting this one cuz it had this India print on it like the skirts they sell in hippie & ethnic stores do and those prints are hard to find in plus sizes. I had to get a 26 tho cuz the 24 fit snugish in the hips & stuck too much to me. I think it was $12.99. I did get a black with gold & silver on it bangle bracelet set for $4.99 that fit me. 

I don't think they sell on their site but here it is in case anyone wants to see if a store is near them...

http://www.simplyfashions.com/


----------



## Heavy_Cream

HottiMegan said:


> I bought the beads on Thursday and only just finished the bracelet. I love the colors. It's hot pink and purple. I wear a lot of both colors



Absoluetly BEAUTIFUL!!!!! WOWSERS!!!! Where did you find those beads?


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Smushygirl said:


> :bow: ..............



I love the red-tones jacket or outer shirt a lot.


----------



## HottiMegan

Heavy_Cream said:


> Absoluetly BEAUTIFUL!!!!! WOWSERS!!!! Where did you find those beads?



I got them on a whim at JoAnn Fabrics. They were all in a little packet of coordinated beads. I also had some leftovers in my stash. I have a lot of purple and magenta beads


----------



## MissToodles

It arrived today!

Tight on the arms (of course!) but I really like this dress. I can't wear it as a dress, because it barely covers my crotch. 

View attachment alicia shirt dress_1_fuchsia.jpg


----------



## msbard90

I didn't buy it today exactly, but it's my most recent purchase. It's a zebra print tankini bathingsuit with shorts, I also bought the skirt for going out. I got it at torrid during their half off bathing suit sale the other week.. I got to wear it to the beach the other day


----------



## msbard90

heres the pic in response to my post


----------



## cherylharrell

You did great on those beads. I need to finish hemming my skirt so I can get back to finishing my beading...


----------



## Leesa

DeniseW said:


> now you will need 2 different occasions to wear them, they are great dresses B!!!!
> 
> 
> OK we will come to visit you.


----------



## Cors

Okaaay, my newest babies! :wubu: 

I got them a month ago but I was away and didn't get to see them til today. I am so excited because they have long been discontinued and I never thought that they will show up in a size I can work with. Pardon the mess.


----------



## bexy

OOH Cors, I love that second pair!

I bought this. It kinda fits now, bit tight over the bump lol, but she's coming in 4 weeks or so, so it will fit me properly soon. I figured if I didn't buy it today, it probably would be sold out by the time I went to get it. That's my justification!!

View attachment 65457


----------



## Teleute

Oh man, those shoes are AWESOME! I also love the second pair, although I hate walking in wedges so I'd rather have a regular heel if I were to wear them. But they look amazing! And the first pair is gorgeous, so well-constructed and delicate looking! It's not a color I wear much, but it looks great against your skin.

Also... love the shirt, Bexy! Totally hankering for some GnR now.


----------



## Cors

Thanks Bexy and Teleute! 

Good thinking re: the shirt Bexy! I love GnR too! 

Teleute, I totally prefer heels too! These are actually my first ever pair of wedges and they seem comfy enough. I am in love with the first pair too, thankfully they are not as delicate as they look or I won't dare to wear them out! The pic doesn't show the colour too well - it is a warm, shiny peach that I am pretty sure will go well with your skintone.


----------



## Rowan

a cooler, a swim top, a cute dress to wear over a swimsuit and some food for a chicken ramen noodle salad


----------



## Ruffie

Black dressy Culottes for shooting weddings. Orange tank top and turquoise blouse. At the drug store Vitamins, fake nails and a pair of earrings.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Love them! They fit so well. I love that I'm still a 3 at ON.


----------



## cherylharrell

I got some stuff to fix a diabetic dessert for a church picnic on Sat in Walmart & ended up with an issue of the National Enquirer cuz it had John Travolta & Peter Tork of the Monkees in it. As you can tell by my choice of stars, I am old lol.

In Michaels Crafts I got some beads to do beading with. Made me a bracelet with my late hubbys name Mike on it & a bracelet that says diabetic on it. Now I'll have a fancy diabetic bracelet as my metal one keeps coming off. I wanted to get some other beads & a cute glass flower pendant to make a necklace with but it would've ran my bill up to $25, so I couldn't get them. Bummer...


----------



## luscious_lulu

AshleyEileen said:


> Love them! They fit so well. I love that I'm still a 3 at ON.



They are very pretty. I love the colours!


----------



## Tania

My ShoeTrader order came today.  

Clarks Poetic in black

Sofft Kensington in brown


----------



## Orchid

my dress came today euro size 48 picture is from Bader.de catalog 

View attachment 07FN40096010266833_s_j22.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

another swak design dress from ebay. a steal at only 12. their clothing is surprisingly well constructed at low cost.





They also have some dresses that go up to near 80 inches for the hip measurement. cute, inexpensive supersized clothing is hard to find, hope this can help someone!


----------



## Weeze

bikini top FROM KMART.
Seriously.
I'm kinda poppin out, but as long as i don't move TOO much, i'm good.

going to target for a bottom soon, just because it's too damn cute. pics once we get the pool all clean (it's taking forever to get all the algae out this year. UGH!) and i have both pieces 

excitemeeent.


----------



## Tanuki

I got this today!






Hehehe~ I love it!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

HottiMegan said:


> I got them on a whim at JoAnn Fabrics. They were all in a little packet of coordinated beads. I also had some leftovers in my stash. I have a lot of purple and magenta beads



Absolutely beautiful...THANK you.


----------



## cherylharrell

Spent too much last nite. A cute black purse with a bow on it that was on clearance sale at Claires for $11 and was originally $22. A cute India hippie type skirt for $16 at Dots. I saw the skirt in there last week and fell in love with it. I tried to resist it but couldn't. Some beads in Walmart for beading & a pendant in Michaels crafts for beading...


----------



## ahtnamas

Didn't mean to buy anything... but took my sister shopping for something and fell in love with this dress
View attachment 41KOi1Xx-lL._AA260_.jpg


----------



## Missy9579

MissToodles said:


> another swak design dress from ebay. a steal at only 12. their clothing is surprisingly well constructed at low cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have some dresses that go up to near 80 inches for the hip measurement. cute, inexpensive supersized clothing is hard to find, hope this can help someone!



COuld you link the ebay store? Thanks


----------



## Crystal

I've been wanting a maxi dress for a while now. This one is on sale AND I got my $10 birthday gift from Torrid today and used it. 


:happy:


----------



## Tania

Torrid's maxis are cool! Good color, good style.


----------



## MissToodles

http://www.swakdesigns.com/
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/SWAK-Designs-Plus-Size-Store/Sealed-with-a-Kiss-FAQ.html_


----------



## Hathor

MissToodles said:


> another swak design dress from ebay. a steal at only 12. their clothing is surprisingly well constructed at low cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have some dresses that go up to near 80 inches for the hip measurement. cute, inexpensive supersized clothing is hard to find, hope this can help someone!



Sorry for that stupid rep comment I left you. I meant to say this: "That's so cute! Thanks for the ebay store name because now I'll check them out." 

:happy:


----------



## tinkerbell

This!


----------



## Suze

oversized stripy shirt https://www.ginatricot.com/no/#/product/26815931


----------



## Weeze

ahtnamas said:


> Didn't mean to buy anything... but took my sister shopping for something and fell in love with this dress
> View attachment 66143



....
where
is
that
from?????


----------



## MissToodles

been waiting for the above torrid dress to go on 50 % clearance. snatched it up in my size. I tried it on when it was full price but at close to $70, it was too too expensive! sometime it pays to wait!

also saw people wear it in the outfits thread, so I know it looks cute! 

View attachment 575942_hi.jpg


----------



## PrncssNicole

I've been shopping like it's my job these past two days, this is just some of what i've picked up. Besides the ones posted I bought another pair of wedges and three pairs of sneakers, the best part was none of them were even $30, I heart sales. I also took advantage of the buy 2 get 2 cacique semi annual. 

View attachment shoe1.jpg


View attachment shoe2.jpg


View attachment shoe3.jpg


View attachment shoe4.jpg


----------



## Missy9579

MissToodles said:


> http://www.swakdesigns.com/
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/SWAK-Designs-Plus-Size-Store/Sealed-with-a-Kiss-FAQ.html_



Thanks!!!


and a few extra letters to meet the length!


----------



## ahtnamas

krismiss said:


> ....
> where
> is
> that
> from?????



oh sorry. Target! Cost me a whole $22


----------



## cherylharrell

I bought in Walmart Wed a top that looks kinda like this one & same color but is made by Just My Size and doesn't have the pocket on the front. And it was only $7. It's my friends fault. I went with a coupla friends there. One is skinny and the other is a 12 or 14 depending on if she's lost weight or not. The 12/14 tells me look at these cute shirts. I did and said they were sadly way too small for me. Some of the plus stuff is now next to the skinny people stuff which is confusing for me. I saw the top I got on a rack next to it. I needed a 4X so the sleeves wouldn't be so snug. The only color they had it in in 4X was the blue...


----------



## MisticalMisty

I shouldn't be shopping...but I did anyways.

First, my old navy haul..they are having a 50% off sale.


----------



## MisticalMisty

One more from Old Navy


----------



## MisticalMisty

Now my shoe trader haul. They are also having an extra 50% off sale this weekend with flat 4.99 shipping.

With these, I've bought 12 pairs of shoes from them in the last 3 weeks.

I need some professional, comfortable shoes for work.


----------



## Suze

crazy prints.  

View attachment 61549522-02.jpg


View attachment 62570428-01.jpg


----------



## Suze

+ shades! ... 

View attachment 1-20.jpg


----------



## Weeze

I just got soooo much at torrid. I'm euphoric. Seriously. Pics later.... soooooo much happy.


----------



## Cors

Getting these two pieces custom made and I'm so excited! The store does plus sizes too at no extra charge.


----------



## Weeze

Ok. So. Instead of a billion and a half pictures, i'm gonna do a list of links! I'm so clever!

White Crinkle tank top

Raspberry Crinkle tank top

Fuchsia Floral Chiffon Black Dot Bust Dress

Multicolored Neon Wood Grain Splatter Print Cami

Fuchsia Zebra Empire-Bust Tube Top

Purple shorts

Brown and Green Plaid Lurex Short-Sleeved Top

Black A-Line Skirt

Cheetah ring!

Wallet

Not pictured on website pink halter top, and BRIGHT PINK g-string


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Two pairs of leggins. One with a zipper

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/...0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

and one with buttons....like these 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GZ8nvTEYpJA/SdIsC4wY9SI/AAAAAAAABX8/LzDfpG7ezHU/s400/_5645404.jpg


----------



## intraultra

krismiss said:


> Ok. So. Instead of a billion and a half pictures, i'm gonna do a list of links! I'm so clever!
> 
> White Crinkle tank top
> 
> Raspberry Crinkle tank top
> 
> Fuchsia Floral Chiffon Black Dot Bust Dress
> 
> Multicolored Neon Wood Grain Splatter Print Cami
> 
> Fuchsia Zebra Empire-Bust Tube Top
> 
> Purple shorts
> 
> Brown and Green Plaid Lurex Short-Sleeved Top
> 
> Black A-Line Skirt
> 
> Cheetah ring!
> 
> Wallet
> 
> Not pictured on website pink halter top, and BRIGHT PINK g-string



I love all the tanks. Which Torrid did you go to? I tried to find the one in Deptford one time but ended up lost in Camden, heheh.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Bought a pair of red flip flops and this hat http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay


----------



## LillyBBBW

Yeah I hit Torrid too. Miraculously some of their things fit me. I bought this dress, this dress and these sandals. yay! Thrilled with my purchases.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah I hit Torrid too. Miraculously some of their things fit me. I bought this dress, this dress and these sandals. yay! Thrilled with my purchases.



I ALMOST got that second dress. I love it, you will rock it.


----------



## Weeze

intraultra said:


> I love all the tanks. Which Torrid did you go to? I tried to find the one in Deptford one time but ended up lost in Camden, heheh.



There's one at the montgomery mall like, right off 309. that's the easiest one to get to, like... not too far from skippak/horsham-ish


----------



## MissToodles

Hathor said:


> Sorry for that stupid rep comment I left you. I meant to say this: "That's so cute! Thanks for the ebay store name because now I'll check them out."
> 
> :happy:



hope you enjoyed it. got the gray dress the other day and it's nicer in person. although the sizing for this one runs small. while I don't mind tight-ish clothes, you can see every lump, crevice and roll in this dress. should have sized up or paid attention to the chart.

probably can wear spanx underneath to get a smoother line, but it's summer.


----------



## goofy girl

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah I hit Torrid too. Miraculously some of their things fit me. I bought this dress, this dress and these sandals. yay! Thrilled with my purchases.



I have the paisley dress, too!! (second dress) I LOVE it!! It's so comfy and I get tons of compliments on it. I haven't figured out what to do about a bra, so I just wear a regular bra and a shrug with it, but since I wear it to work it's probably better that way anyway LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> I ALMOST got that second dress. I love it, you will rock it.





goofy girl said:


> I have the paisley dress, too!! (second dress) I LOVE it!! It's so comfy and I get tons of compliments on it. I haven't figured out what to do about a bra, so I just wear a regular bra and a shrug with it, but since I wear it to work it's probably better that way anyway LOL



I went to Torrid and they were all out of that dress in size 4. I tried on a size 3 just to see if it would be worth it to try to order the 4 and the 3 fit! I was tempted to buy it but decided to hold out and order the 4 online. Can't wait till it comes. I'll be wearing a shrug with it also but it's just a shrug and not a bolero. You would see bra straps so I will be going braless with this dress. *meow* Funny I don't care about wobbly boobs but I don't want my arms to show. :huh:


----------



## Tania

I have that dress in red. I wear a strapless bra with it.


----------



## goofy girl

Tania said:


> I have that dress in red. I wear a strapless bra with it.



I had one strapless bra that I was going to wear with my wedding dress, but it only held me up for about 42 seconds.


----------



## LillyBBBW

goofy girl said:


> I had one strapless bra that I was going to wear with my wedding dress, but it only held me up for about 42 seconds.



Yea, strapless bras don't do anything for me at all. Even regular bras barely work. It gets to the point when boobs get so large that they are too heavy to be supported. They can only be shaped - either into cones or orbs. I'm saving the cones for when I'm in my 80s.


----------



## goofy girl

LillyBBBW said:


> Yea, strapless bras don't do anything for me at all. Even regular bras barely work. It gets to the point when boobs get so large that they are too heavy to be supported. They can only be shaped - either into cones or orbs. I'm saving the cones for when I'm in my 80s.



I was going to suggest that we start a bra burning campaign, but free boobin' is actually pretty painful and uncomfortable


----------



## LillyBBBW

goofy girl said:


> I was going to suggest that we start a bra burning campaign, but free boobin' is actually pretty painful and uncomfortable



[email protected] free boobin'.  The tube dress, at least the size 3 that I tried on, makes a nice uniboob that at least cuts down on pain and discomfort. Anything above a brisk walk would be out of the question though.


----------



## cherylharrell

I free boob around the house. So comfy. But not when I got out the house tho lol. I did use to free boob many yrs ago when I was skinny. My mom would fuss at me that you shouldn't be going out like that without a bra. LOL...


----------



## Weeze

I can't free-boob in the summer. Too much stuff sticking together 
I totally wish i could though. I have one top the i loooooove but i can't figure out how to wear it... hmmmm. it looks awkward with a bolero


----------



## Tania

i can't go braless, except when I'm wearing pajamas or nightgowns/chemises at home. my tits aren't tremendously large, but they do hang oddly and flop painfully when not trussed up in something. They've always been that way, even when I was 18 and wearing 34B bras.


----------



## cherylharrell

I have saggy boobs. I got it from Grandma rest her soul...


----------



## HottiMegan

I don't free boob per say but i wear tank tops with just the little shelf bra built in. So they're practically free. It's mainly because of the heat and i dont want the discomforts that come with sweaty underboob 

As for waht I bought. I got a babydoll style tunic in teal at Walmart. They don't have an image of it up yet. But i might go back and get a black one too. It's long enough for me and it fit pretty darned well!


----------



## LunaLove

ordered this online today!
i've been drooling over it for months now... worth the wait since i got it _*50% off*_! :smitten:

www.1-plus.com/additionelle.htm


----------



## thatgirl08

I've spent like 500 bucks on clothes, shoes and accessories in the last two weeks. Shoot me.


----------



## olwen

I bought this dress today at Lane Bryant.


----------



## Suze

thatgirl08 said:


> I've spent like 500 bucks on clothes, shoes and accessories in the last two weeks. Shoot me.


not if you show us sum pics.


cute dresses girls!


----------



## Hathor

I went to Yankee Candle and bought a single votive holder that had "love" etched all over it in different fonts and three votives for my mom. =) 

Then I bought myself some hair clips because mine were breaking.


----------



## toni

This cute dress from Target's Plus Young Contemporary collection. 

View attachment dress2.jpg


----------



## Weeze

toni said:


> This cute dress from Target's Plus Young Contemporary collection.



I have that one! I love it! It's sooo comfortable for when it's hot as all hell outside


----------



## toni

Isn't it so cute? Did you get it online or in store? 
I saw one that was a size 4 and was too big for me in a store. I have since been to 5 other Targets and can not find it. I am thinking it was a return. So, I finally swallowed my pride and paid for shipping.


----------



## Tooz

toni said:


> This cute dress from Target's Plus Young Contemporary collection.



You know, I tried that on and it was cut weird compared to the others I ended up buying. It made me sad, because I thought it was cute.


----------



## Weeze

I got mine in store. I dunno how i feel about the Pure energy stuff. I feel like it's cute looking, but... not so practical, and kinda cut weird/small.


----------



## intraultra

Tooz said:


> You know, I tried that on and it was cut weird compared to the others I ended up buying. It made me sad, because I thought it was cute.



Yeah I tried it on too and didn't get it. There was something weird going on with the ruffle at the top and it all around just didn't look right.

Glad it works for someone, it's such a cute dress.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterdays buys:

gold hoop earrings for $2.99 at Cato

Dollar Tree, 2 green baskets to hold stuff in my room, batteries

And this one is so sad.

Dollar General, flowers for a gravesite for 40 cents which I got for my hubbys grave. Since I have him a cross with flowers on it for our anniversary & his birthday, I will give him these as a present for the fall. And take the cross and save it to put up on his birthday next yr. I miss him so much...


----------



## ashmamma84

toni said:


> This cute dress from Target's Plus Young Contemporary collection.



So cute, Toni!


----------



## Tracyarts

" I don't free boob per say but i wear tank tops with just the little shelf bra built in. So they're practically free. It's mainly because of the heat and i dont want the discomforts that come with sweaty underboob "

That's exactly why I wear them too. They're not as structured as a bra, and really don't feel much different than going without one, except for that little flap of extra fabric inside that keeps skin away from skin and gives a little support. 

Tracy


----------



## bexy

I bought this, had to! Fell in love! 







Also this:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Those are cute, Bexy. They're TOTALLY you! And you'll need something to wear for after the baby, right? (I'm totally the queen of justifying purchases...)

Speaking of which, I just bought some (more!) of Tina's earrings!


----------



## bexy

The dress is nice and stretchy so fits me now too, hence why I was able to justify that one!! 


You can never have too many earrings!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Please tell my mom you can never have too many earrings. She thinks I have too much jewelry and clothes lol...


----------



## Emma

This biker jacket





This top. 
















The denim skirt





this in black and white


----------



## Emma

two pack


----------



## Emma

Aww no one likes my new stuff


----------



## Gingembre

I do!! I love it, especially the jacket and the skirt.


----------



## Emma

I'm in love with the jacket too. I saw a similer one in the beth ditto thing at evans but thought it was far too short and expencive. Then I saw this one at simply be for like £35 (without my 10% discount on the whole shop) and had to buy it.


----------



## Gingembre

Ooh bargain jacket, even better! I like that better than the Beth Ditto one i think.

This was my weekend purchase, to replace my favourite green bag that has been on it's last legs for the past 6 months...i luff it...


----------



## Emma

Thats lovely. I need a new bag too as I managed to ruin my fav on my night out two weeks ago. Not that I don't have about 10 other bags do do do *shh*


----------



## cherylharrell

Love the biker jacket! 

Anyone know where I can get good Fashion Bug coupons. I fell in love with a purse there but at $24.99 it's way more than I can afford. I need it to be under $20...


----------



## thatgirl08

cherylharrell said:


> Love the biker jacket!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get good Fashion Bug coupons. I fell in love with a purse there but at $24.99 it's way more than I can afford. I need it to be under $20...



I get them in the mail all the time but I don't know how. One thing about FB is that almost everything goes on sale at some point. Wait it out.


----------



## Emma

I just wanted to add that the jeans that I bought are the best fitting jeans I've ever had. They're amazing! and were soooo cheap.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks for the info. Usually tho, whatever I want is sold out before it ever goes on sale. I am still upset lol cuz last yr I saw a cute turquoise purse with a bow on it I wanted but it was too much & I couldn't afford. I kept checking every so often to see if it was on sale. & It never was. I got in one day to checked & it wasn't there. I asked the clerk if they still had any left. No they didn't and sadly they had put them on sale for something like $4. And the minute it went on sale for that price a few days earlier, they had sold out of it. GRRR and YUCK! That was my purse they bought lol. Always my luck, sigh..


----------



## george83

£6 from New Look 

Got to love the Wuzzles  :wubu:


----------



## Suze

^
The Wuzzles used to be my favorite cartoon along with TMNT and Carebears. Thanks for reminding me, hehe!
Growing up in the late 80s- early 90s was the best 

-----
I bought some simple black flats today. asos.com is having a huuuge sale.


----------



## Tracyarts

I had $100 from my birthday, and got a skirt I had been wanting from Ebay, and also had a couple OneStopPlus coupon codes to use, my bra club free bra credit code, and my shoppers' club shipping discount, so I was able to get three tops (that I can wear with that skirt as well as other things) and a bra (that was actually a pretty one in my size) as well. (Everything from onestopplus was already on sale, then I had my coupon codes on top of that, and $30 free bra redemption code, and my cheapie shipping club discount too). I can't believe I totally squeezed that $100 so tight that I could get all this stuff with it! 


Skirt from Ebay. It's rayon, so I can wear it all year.






Tank top with built in bra. The one I ordered is black.






Short sleeved top.






Heavier top, the one I ordered is black too.






And another Goddess bra.


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> £6 from New Look
> 
> Got to love the Wuzzles  :wubu:



Thats awesome I want one!

Oh and this...






And this >.>






If only I had a costume party to go to I'd get it!


----------



## george83

Suze said:


> ^
> The Wuzzles used to be my favorite cartoon along with TMNT and Carebears. Thanks for reminding me, hehe!
> Growing up in the late 80s- early 90s was the best
> 
> -----
> I bought some simple black flats today. asos.com is having a huuuge sale.



I know the wuzzles ruled the most!

I saw it in the shop and just had to have it!

It was annoying me that I could not remember all their names so I had to wiki them as soon as I got home lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen

george83 said:


> £6 from New Look
> 
> Got to love the Wuzzles  :wubu:



I'm so jealous!


----------



## kayrae

That dress looks very cute. I hope you post a pic of you wearing it on the "What are you wearing now" thread



toni said:


> This cute dress from Target's Plus Young Contemporary collection.


----------



## Isa

Tracyarts said:


> I had $100 from my birthday, and got a skirt I had been wanting from Ebay, and also had a couple OneStopPlus coupon codes to use, my bra club free bra credit code, and my shoppers' club shipping discount, so I was able to get three tops (that I can wear with that skirt as well as other things) and a bra (that was actually a pretty one in my size) as well. (Everything from onestopplus was already on sale, then I had my coupon codes on top of that, and $30 free bra redemption code, and my cheapie shipping club discount too). I can't believe I totally squeezed that $100 so tight that I could get all this stuff with it!



That's a nice haul for $100. You have mad shopping skills. :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

I love, love, love the Ebay skirt. It's so cute...


----------



## toni

Tooz said:


> You know, I tried that on and it was cut weird compared to the others I ended up buying. It made me sad, because I thought it was cute.



I wore it yesterday and I agree with you. The elastic on the back is very weird. I don't like how puffy my back looks in it.


----------



## Weeze

toni said:


> I wore it yesterday and I agree with you. The elastic on the back is very weird. I don't like how puffy my back looks in it.



aw, that's too bad :/
I'm actually wearing it today. I love how light the fabric is.


----------



## toni

krismiss said:


> aw, that's too bad :/
> I'm actually wearing it today. I love how light the fabric is.



The fabric is great, the length is great and the pattern is great. The dress is super comfortable. I was even complimented on how cute it looks. I just don't like that damn elastic it makes me look puffy. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I stopped off at Fashion Bug on a post (big) paycheck whim..


----------



## LillyBBBW

I've been trying to shop at Zaftique but the site is giving me a hard time about my credit card. Anybody else having issues with them?


----------



## Tooz

http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/s7ond...=94579_RENDERSET&zoomwidth=500&zoomheight=620

The sweater. It's 34" long, so I'm gonna wear it as a dress with leggings, tall boots and a bunch of necklaces w/a cute cami underneath.


----------



## Crystal

^ That sounds positively beautiful!


----------



## intraultra

i made a target.com order and got:
a tankini
swimsuit coverup/dress
pajama set
2 pairs of jersey gauchos
wedge sandals

for $83. pretty good i think  some pretty basic things but now i'm set for relaxing at the beach.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I bought This bathing suit in blue http://www.bigonbatik.com/plus/swimwear/bikinitop.html


----------



## LillyBBBW

I just bought this coat:







These earrings:






I'm in a concert next weekend in which I have to wear white shoes and I just realized I don't have any. So I ordered these sandals:






And I have been looking, and looking, and LOOKING at these boots. I think I want 'em but I feel like I'm going overboard. But I can't stop thining about them. I may just go for it.


----------



## intraultra

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought this coat:
> 
> 
> These earrings:
> 
> I'm in a concert next weekend in which I have to wear white shoes and I just realized I don't have any. So I ordered these sandals:
> 
> And I have been looking, and looking, and LOOKING at these boots. I think I want 'em but I feel like I'm going overboard. But I can't stop thining about them. I may just go for it.



I'm always looking at sandals like that, but I can't buy them because the ankle strap never closes.  I love those earrings, too. They sort of look like little crowns.


----------



## Red

LILLY!!! Where is that coat from, I love it!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Red said:


> LILLY!!! Where is that coat from, I love it!



This is an ebay seller, lily0808168. These people are in China and they custom tailor all kinds of stuff up to size 10x, made to measure. I usually add 2 inches on to my measurements to make sure there are no mistakes. They have it in other colors to. You can check the seller out here:

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/lily0808168__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## LillyBBBW

intraultra said:


> I'm always looking at sandals like that, but I can't buy them because the ankle strap never closes.  I love those earrings, too. They sort of look like little crowns.



I bought these sandals from Torrid so I think these should fit. My ankles are kind of smallish average fatty sized though so I don't usually have to worry overly so much about that.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Ok, I posted more shots of my new dress in the 'wearing now' thread, but... I still like it.

$30 aussie..so like...erm.... $25 US or something? It makes me happy. 

View attachment grannychic3.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

A sun dress
2t - shirts
1 blouse
Total $68.00 Yay for clearance sales!
Oh and a downpayment on custom made windows for the main floor of the house that was NOT on clearance LOL
Ruth


----------



## HottiMegan

not clothes but i got a turquoise DSI. My DS was dying. The guts work fine but the case is shot. So i got a turquoise one, i would have gotten purple if they had it.. Max and I were playing with the camera and making weird photos. It was fun.


----------



## Tooz

Hopefully it'll actually reach the floor for me-- their models seem tall.


----------



## kayrae

wait, how tall are you?

I'm 5'6" and maxi dresses are always dragging on me, so I don't even bother.


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


> wait, how tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5'6" and maxi dresses are always dragging on me, so I don't even bother.



A smidge over 5'8.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I didn't purchase these, but I'm thinking about it.
I tried them in right out of the shipment box. 
haha














The first one looked horrible on the hanger. I hated it, but it's not bad once it's on.

The second one would be great if it weren't such a lingerie like fabric.


----------



## Crystal

I am loving the second dress. From one girl to another, it makes your boobs look fantastic. 

I'm not a huge fan of the first dress, but that's just me. I don't like wearing a ton of colors at one time. 

Oh, and your hair looks fantastic in these pictures. I love the light brown color.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> I am loving the second dress. From one girl to another, it makes your boobs look fantastic.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the first dress, but that's just me. I don't like wearing a ton of colors at one time.
> 
> Oh, and your hair looks fantastic in these pictures. I love the light brown color.



Thanks!
I haven't dyed my hair in yearssssss.
It's all natural.


----------



## kayrae

I second Crystal. The first dress is a thumbs down from me. But then again, I'm not a fan of sublimation prints. The cut isn't bad, but the print and the color turns me off.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I just bought these for $9.99!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are so cute. Wish I could wear thongs but the thing that goes between the toes hurts me. I had one pair of thongs that didn't hurt me. And after hubby passed on in March I can find 1 shoe and not the other.  And I had gotten them in Payless a few yrs back for only $5 too.

Todays buys were groceries in Walmart, a bracelet in LB for $4 something, and in Big Lots speakers for my computer for $6 (cuz I put mine on my moms puter so she'd have some,which left me without any) and an MP3 player for $30 that has video to it. I already have one of those but it's a 2 gig and this one is a 4 gig. More space. I use them for playing videos of 60's & 70's music I got off of YouTube. Plus putting fan fics on them to read, And I hope to put the Bible in MP3 format & Text format on it too. I use my 2 regular mp3 players for music...


----------



## MissToodles

a hideous print lb dress via ebay:
and an old navy dress also from ebay (new, $8!)





View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I think the first dress looks great Ashley.. the second kind of looks like lingerie. Honestly, I wasn't sure at first if it was or not.


----------



## Crystal

Originally $22.00, now $7.99






Originally $44.00, now $6.98






Originally $44.00, now $14.99






Total: $36.84.

Not bad at all, but would have been even better without $8 for shipping and $3.50 for tax.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not bad at all, but would have been even better without $8 for shipping and $3.50 for tax.



Did you use the $10 code?

And I love that I don't pay tax on clothes.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> Did you use the $10 code?
> 
> And I love that I don't pay tax on clothes.



Nah, I didn't want to take the time to create a new Divastyle account, lol. 

And yeah, Tennessee is pretty lame for charging sales tax online. It's already 9.75% here.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Nah, I didn't want to take the time to create a new Divastyle account, lol.
> 
> And yeah, Tennessee is pretty lame for charging sales tax online. It's already 9.75% here.



I have about 7 accounts now. :blink:

In PA, we aren't taxed on necessities.


----------



## blueeyedevie

Lilly I love that Jacket.. Harris has informed me I Have got to get a winter closet soon. I have been looking at that seller on e-bay, I have been wanting to order some of the dresses but was afraid that they would not fit or be poor quality etc etc.. I take it you have ordered from them before! Have you had good quality? I have no clothes now and really no clothes for winter and no idea what I need to help me survive my first winter in New York. Any ideas folks?? I am 58 chest, 63 waist, 84 hips.


----------



## LillyBBBW

blueeyedevie said:


> Lilly I love that Jacket.. Harris has informed me I Have got to get a winter closet soon. I have been looking at that seller on e-bay, I have been wanting to order some of the dresses but was afraid that they would not fit or be poor quality etc etc.. I take it you have ordered from them before! Have you had good quality? I have no clothes now and really no clothes for winter and no idea what I need to help me survive my first winter in New York. Any ideas folks?? I am 58 chest, 63 waist, 84 hips.



The workmanship on the clothing is superb. I ordered a blazer first and then a rain jacket from them. I gave my measures over the net and the blazer was beautiful but too small. They offered to make another if I sent the original back but shipping it back to Hong Kong wasn't worth my while. I gave them another chance and ordered the rain jacket and upped the size and measures a little. Again it could have stood to be a little roomier, especially in the arms but I admit my arms are enormously large. If you are going to order from them be sure to exaggerate your measurements when picking your proper size. It's a great investment if you can get the measures right. 

I added 5 inches to my actual measurments when I ordered this coat pictured above. We'll see when I get the coat but I will say that generally the workmanship on the clothing is excellent and well worth it if it's sized correctly. I get compliments on the rain coat. If you'd like you can wait till I get this coat and I'll post and let you know how it is. It was just mailed today so I should have it in a few weeks.


----------



## Gingembre

Nice hauls everyone!

I bought these today...didn't think they'd buckle up, as I have pretty wide feet, but they did indeed fasten. Hurrah!


----------



## Tanuki

Several Star Wars hoodies all based on different characters / outfits... nice and geeky~ 

View attachment imageload.jpg


View attachment imageload1.jpg


----------



## Cors

T-Bear said:


> Several Star Wars hoodies all based on different characters / outfits... nice and geeky~



Oh that's so cool! Please take outfit pics!


----------



## blueeyedevie

Thank you Lilly. I will be excited to see how your new coat works out for you. I would like to know for sure if the five inches worked because I surely do not want to order and not have something fit. I have looked at the rain coats that they have myself. I like them a lot.


----------



## LillyBBBW

blueeyedevie said:


> Thank you Lilly. I will be excited to see how your new coat works out for you. I would like to know for sure if the five inches worked because I surely do not want to order and not have something fit. I have looked at the rain coats that they have myself. I like them a lot.



Oooooh yes. The winters up here can be something else. As a ssbbw I have a terrible time trying to find a winter coat that is warm, doesn't have pictures of pine trees on it and doesn't weigh 1000 pounds. The rain jacket I bought from that seller has a lining in it that is ok for fall weather but not at all suitable for winters up here. 






I'll be keeping my eyes open and certainly let you know what this coat is like when it comes. I've even thought of trying to make my own coat.


----------



## Crystal

Gingembre said:


> Nice hauls everyone!
> 
> I bought these today...didn't think they'd buckle up, as I have pretty wide feet, but they did indeed fasten. Hurrah!



These are so sexy! You oughta take a picture of you in them!


----------



## Suze

i love that coat, Lilly!

very chic


----------



## MissToodles

blueeyedevie said:


> Lilly I love that Jacket.. Harris has informed me I Have got to get a winter closet soon. I have been looking at that seller on e-bay, I have been wanting to order some of the dresses but was afraid that they would not fit or be poor quality etc etc.. I take it you have ordered from them before! Have you had good quality? I have no clothes now and really no clothes for winter and no idea what I need to help me survive my first winter in New York. Any ideas folks?? I am 58 chest, 63 waist, 84 hips.



Winters aren't like New England winters. Last winter, there were very cold days, but it was bearable. for the 2009/2010 season, El Nino has returned which will help to moderate the temperature in the Northeast. It's supposed to be milder. The ocean here also to keep from from temperature extremes, but besides that, winters here are very wet. You'll want something you can wash and dry easily. 
I tend to find decent basic plus size winter coats in Roaman's or Woman Within catalogs. You can also try King Size Direct.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

LillyBBBW said:


> Oooooh yes. The winters up here can be something else. As a ssbbw I have a terrible time trying to find a winter coat that is warm, doesn't have pictures of pine trees on it and doesn't weigh 1000 pounds. The rain jacket I bought from that seller has a lining in it that is ok for fall weather but not at all suitable for winters up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eyes open and certainly let you know what this coat is like when it comes. I've even thought of trying to make my own coat.



that's a beautiful coat!


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, we wanna see pics of everyone in their new stuff...


----------



## blueeyedevie

That is the rain coat I was looking at in Pink.. LOL I am glad to know it would be good fall. Hugs Evie


----------



## luscious_lulu

T-Bear said:


> Several Star Wars hoodies all based on different characters / outfits... nice and geeky~



lol... too funny.

You'd like this website http://hideyourarms.com/2009/07/16/list-ofstar-wars-tshirts/


----------



## luscious_lulu

Gingembre said:


> Nice hauls everyone!
> 
> I bought these today...didn't think they'd buckle up, as I have pretty wide feet, but they did indeed fasten. Hurrah!



Nice shoes.


----------



## Tanuki

luscious_lulu said:


> lol... too funny.
> 
> You'd like this website http://hideyourarms.com/2009/07/16/list-ofstar-wars-tshirts/



O______O

Amazing!


----------



## LunaLove

Gingembre said:


> Nice hauls everyone!
> 
> I bought these today...didn't think they'd buckle up, as I have pretty wide feet, but they did indeed fasten. Hurrah!



these shoes, so killer! :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

T-Bear said:


> O______O
> 
> Amazing!



My best friend loves star wars. I want to get a couple of them for her!


----------



## Tania

At ON, I bought two pairs of jeans, a black henley, and 2 ruffled linen tops (like the one in my OC pics - yes, i like it that much!) in blue and white. At Nordstrom, I bought a center-gather top in my signature fuchsia. 

Union Square is luff.


----------



## Gingembre

Thanks for the compliments everyone ^_^
Crystal - I may post a pic one day, but not today, as I wore a new pair of canvas peep toes wedges at the races on Saturday - we ended up doing a lot of walking and my toes have been ripped to shreds. Ouchy and not attractive! >_<


----------



## Crystal

Gingembre said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone ^_^
> Crystal - I may post a pic one day, but not today, as I wore a new pair of canvas peep toes wedges at the races on Saturday - we ended up doing a lot of walking and my toes have been ripped to shreds. Ouchy and not attractive! >_<



Oh no! It's just too damn difficult to mix cute shoes with a lot of walking. It cannot be done.


----------



## Cors

My holiday haul  

Too lazy to take pictures of clothes, but I got the Little Miss Bossy and Little Miss Scary t-shirts, red/black cheongsam top and black cherry print retro blouse made by my mum, taupe shift dress, frilly black mini skirt and conservative office wear. My custom-made items have also arrived - a lovely black/white pencil dress and a black suit. Great quality, fit and so flattering. Will probably post outfit pics later. 

OPI nail polish. (Not my pics - I wish my hands and nails look like that!) 





Top L to R: Bubble Bath, Pink-ing of You, Tickle My France-y, Vodka and Caviar
Bottom L to R: St. Petersburgundy, Miss O'Leary's BBQ, Siberian Night, Russian Navy

Shoes. I am trying to be more practical. 




Yellow ribbon flip flops (horrendously uncomfortable - straps dig into skin and ankles roll with every step but they are cute and approximately $5), decent-looking orthopedic shoes, my beloved newly repaired and heavily padded (they stretched and were a size too big but I couldn't bear to let them go) red patent tiger pumps and cherry red eelskin peep-toe slingbacks.​


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> my beloved newly repaired and heavily padded (they stretched and were a size too big but I couldn't bear to let them go) red patent tiger pumps



I can understand why you love them, they look super!

ETA: I just commented on shoes. :doh: Better quickly go find a thread on hockey to balance things out!


----------



## Cors

Tad said:


> I can understand why you love them, they look super!
> 
> ETA: I just commented on shoes. :doh: Better quickly go find a thread on hockey to balance things out!



Haha! I don't see any "male" threads here though. 

If only more men appreciate shoes! :happy:


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> Haha! I don't see any "male" threads here though.
> 
> If only more men appreciate shoes! :happy:



Eh, there is not so much to talk about with mens' shoes....square toes, round, or pointed? Laced or loafers? 1/2 inch heel or 3/4?  It takes real dedication/expertise to get excited about mens' clothes in general, I think. Kind of like say appreciating the compulsory dance portion of figure skating dance competitions....with every team doing basically the same dance. The educated and dedicated eye will pick up on the differences and differences in quality, but most people just are not that interested.


----------



## Tania

Tad said:


> Kind of like say appreciating the compulsory dance portion of figure skating dance competitions....with every team doing basically the same dance. The educated and dedicated eye will pick up on the differences and differences in quality, but most people just are not that interested.



Dude. I joined USFSA just for the CD diagrams they put in the annual rulebook.


----------



## crayola box

Cors said:


> Shoes. I am trying to be more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow ribbon flip flops (*horrendously uncomfortable - straps dig into skin and ankles roll with every step but they are cute and approximately $5*), decent-looking orthopedic shoes, my beloved newly repaired and heavily padded (they stretched and were a size too big but I couldn't bear to let them go) red patent tiger pumps and cherry red eelskin peep-toe slingbacks.[/CENTER]



uuughh I just read an interesting article about ankle injuries that I wanted to share and now I can't find it! I don't remember the specifics but it talked about a new study on why ankles are the most often injured and why it hasn't been widely studied, and why there isn't as much emphasis an building ankle strength to prevent re-injury as there should be. Something about one legged balance exercises - i think . It had some fantastic suggestions to prevent ankle rolling but for the life of me I can't recall where I saw it so so much for that. 

Anyway, the red tiger shoes are gorgeous, I love that rounded toe silhouette, so classic and elegant. The flip flops are super cute too, but much as I love flip-flops I can never do ones that flat, I always go with ones that have some more padding and contouring in the sole, much more comfortable as are flip flops where the straps are made of softer fabric as opposed to plastic or metallic synthetics that dig into the skin (though in the end I guess all regular flip flops are equally as bad for the feet lol  )


----------



## crayola box

Tad said:


> Eh, there is not so much to talk about with mens' shoes....square toes, round, or pointed? Laced or loafers? 1/2 inch heel or 3/4?  It takes real dedication/expertise to get excited about mens' clothes in general, I think. Kind of like say appreciating the compulsory dance portion of figure skating dance competitions....with every team doing basically the same dance. The educated and dedicated eye will pick up on the differences and differences in quality, but most people just are not that interested.



yup ice dancing is a much "manlier" topic than women's shoes  just teasing!


----------



## Cors

Tad said:


> Eh, there is not so much to talk about with mens' shoes....square toes, round, or pointed? Laced or loafers? 1/2 inch heel or 3/4?  It takes real dedication/expertise to get excited about mens' clothes in general, I think. Kind of like say appreciating the compulsory dance portion of figure skating dance competitions....with every team doing basically the same dance. The educated and dedicated eye will pick up on the differences and differences in quality, but most people just are not that interested.



True. Most of my gay friends get all excited about menswear and shoes though, but I guess that won't be your thing. And oh, you could buy heels for your wife - if only for use as bedroom shoes!  



crayola box said:


> uuughh I just read an interesting article about ankle injuries that I wanted to share and now I can't find it! I don't remember the specifics but it talked about a new study on why ankles are the most often injured and why it hasn't been widely studied, and why there isn't as much emphasis an building ankle strength to prevent re-injury as there should be. Something about one legged balance exercises - i think . It had some fantastic suggestions to prevent ankle rolling but for the life of me I can't recall where I saw it so so much for that.
> 
> Anyway, the red tiger shoes are gorgeous, I love that rounded toe silhouette, so classic and elegant. The flip flops are super cute too, but much as I love flip-flops I can never do ones that flat, I always go with ones that have some more padding and contouring in the sole, much more comfortable as are flip flops where the straps are made of softer fabric as opposed to plastic or metallic synthetics that dig into the skin (though in the end I guess all regular flip flops are equally as bad for the feet lol  )



Thanks (love your nick too)! The tigers are my favourite pumps and I am addicted to that style even though they are a pain to break in. :happy:

I have weakened ankles thanks to two nasty fractures and sports injuries. I have high arches too which makes most flats painful and probably contributes to the ankle rolling problem. One exercise I like is standing on tip toes at the edge of a step and slooowly lowering myself up and down as much as possible (guess it might be trickier for BBWs to execute). It is good if there is something you can hold on to just in case, and once you are confident enough you could try the same exercise on just one leg. Not sure if that is what you are referring to since I feel that they help with wearing high heels (and dancing en pointe) but not so much for flats. I agree that contoured flip flops with thicker straps are more comfortable, though I suppose there will always be some degree of ankle rolling and a risk of flip flops flying off. Haha, I found some articles talking about how flip flops are evil.


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> Dude. I joined USFSA just for the CD diagrams they put in the annual rulebook.



As soon as I can, I'll be back to rep you for that! Got to love someone who is a serious fan of whatever it is they like 




crayola box said:


> yup ice dancing is a much "manlier" topic than women's shoes  just teasing!



*L* 

Actually, I was trying to think of something that I knew enough of* to use as an example in a proper way, but which more of the women here would be apt to relate to, compared with say "it is kind of like appreciating a team playing 'the trap' in ice hockey...." I grew up with an older sister who was a pretty serious figure skater all through her high school years, so I got exposed to a lot of figure skating....not enough to appreciate compulsory dance, but enough to enjoy watching the other events. 

And once you've been around the boards long enough, and seen me posting about women's clothes, musicals, and so forth, you'll realize that I'm not so worried about "manly." Why cut myself from so much of the world just because its traditionally been considered women's domain? 

But I'll shut up, and stop taking this thread off topic now.....back to shopping!

Errr, all I bought was some more Aveeno daily moisturizing soap, so umm, someone please post about more exciting shopping, please!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Two shirt dresses one with blue and white stripes, one with pink and white:
http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay

Fushia shirt dress- kinda like this but with 3/4 length sleeves
http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay

Black leggings with a little rhinestone on them 
http://www.webpagesbyme3.com/2shabbychics/RhinestoneLeggings.jpg

4 pairs of awesome sandals! (Word to the wise- they are on clearence at Avenue for 4.96 per pair!!!) 
1 pair of pink flip flops 
http://www.pinkblog.net/pink-flip-flops.jpg
Black and silver
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/13000189/Images/1/W-1012-Diamond-Black.JPG
small flip flop wedges with pink and purple stones in the center of the shoe- and I can not find a picture to do them justice!
and a pair of pink and black plaid (From payless)
http://www.payless.com/store/produc...lotId=071501&category=&catdisplayName=Womens+
And a black scarf
https://www.tuccistore.co.uk/womens...ello-womens-black-scarf-115696-10783_zoom.jpg

Yup I went on a mini shopping spree today! LOL!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Sounds like you had fun on that little shopping spree.. I bought 4 bras and a mesh garment bag..


----------



## crayola box

This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.

Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

crayola box said:


> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!!


OMG LOVE!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

crayola box said:


> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!!



holy shit those are HOT.


----------



## Weeze

Those shoes are hooooooot... hm. market and 7th, you say? Hmmmmm...



crayola box said:


> http://www.heels.com/images/P/ZGS174_MAIN.jpg[IMG]
> 
> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!![/QUOTE]


----------



## intraultra

crayola box said:


> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!!



There are many things I do not miss about living in Philly...but I sure do miss the shopping. Stores like Ross where I am now are pretty eh, but are somehow amazing in the city...though for some reason I never thought to go into that Ross. However the Burlington a few blocks over was always good to me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

crayola box said:


> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway got lots of other stuff: suits, dresses, bunches of tops so if I am able to find pics will post those. BTW: yay for the Ross in Philadelphia (mrkt and 7th location) It was huge, clean, well stocked, and organized, which can't be said for any other Ross I have been too. Practically worth the two hour trip for this alone (though not the reason I went) Apparently I got lucky b/c the sales woman ringing up my purchases said most of the stuff I bought had just come in that morning when they got a huge plus size shipment!!



You, and Cors, and some other girl.... you all make me so jealous! I wish I could wear shoes like that. Dam I miss those days. You all's shoes are brilliant.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> My holiday haul
> 
> Too lazy to take pictures of clothes, but I got the Little Miss Bossy and Little Miss Scary t-shirts, red/black cheongsam top and black cherry print retro blouse made by my mum, taupe shift dress, frilly black mini skirt and conservative office wear. My custom-made items have also arrived - a lovely black/white pencil dress and a black suit. Great quality, fit and so flattering. Will probably post outfit pics later.
> 
> OPI nail polish. (Not my pics - I wish my hands and nails look like that!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top L to R: Bubble Bath, Pink-ing of You, Tickle My France-y, Vodka and Caviar
> Bottom L to R: St. Petersburgundy, Miss O'Leary's BBQ, Siberian Night, Russian Navy
> ​





YUM! "Vodka and Caviar" is pretty much the only colour I wear...which reminds me, I need a new bottle!​


----------



## Cors

crayola box said:


> This - plus three other pairs of shoes of which i can't find pics so will take some of me wearing them. The heels on this are almost 5.5 inches so even with the platform I dont guarantee I will be able to walk in them without eventually falling but the suede looked so soft and pretty and they were pretty darn comfortable when i walked around the store, plus the open slingback design allows me to get the regular width since they dont come in wide......so yeah basically I couldn't resist.



Can't wait to see pics and good luck with those lovely babies! The suede should mold to your feet nicely. I highly recommend Foot Petals, especially their strappy strips for evil slingbacks that dig or don't stay on!



LillyBBBW said:


> You, and Cors, and some other girl.... you all make me so jealous! I wish I could wear shoes like that. Dam I miss those days. You all's shoes are brilliant.



Aww Lilly. Is it the width or the pitch of shoe that bothers you? 



succubus_dxb said:


> YUM! "Vodka and Caviar" is pretty much the only colour I wear...which reminds me, I need a new bottle!



Yay, matching red nails! I love the name and can't believe I didn't get it before! I just realised that it is a good match for the Louboutin red sole too.


----------



## Tania

Cors said:


> Yay, matching red nails! I love the name and can't believe I didn't get it before! I just realised that it is a good match for the Louboutin red sole too.



I bought the "Russian Red" MAC lipstick because I hearted the name. It reminds me of Easter and red eggs.


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> I bought the "Russian Red" MAC lipstick because I hearted the name. It reminds me of Easter and red eggs.



Hehe you might love NARS then, with names like Orgasm, Sin, Deep Throat...


----------



## Tania

Omigosh! Those are almost frightening lol. 

BeneFit has some really cute color names, too.


----------



## katorade

Cors said:


> Hehe you might love NARS then, with names like Orgasm, Sin, Deep Throat...



See, now those names make ME think of Easter.


----------



## Tania

I only sin, orgasm, and deep throat on Good Friday. At least, that's how it went down this year. 

(As Jesus smacks me in the back of the head.)


----------



## katorade

You free on Ash Wednesday? *wink wink nudge nudge*

Also, the haunted mansion location on your sidebar gave me a giggle. When I was 14, I took an art tour at Disney World where we got a detailed tour of a lot of attractions, including the HM. Unfortunately, the ride got stuck and my group-buddy and I had to sit and listen to that head in the crystal ball non-stop for 45 minutes. There was no escape.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

St. Petersburgundy...omg. MUST HAVE!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cors said:


> Aww Lilly. Is it the width or the pitch of shoe that bothers you?



It's the pitch. Too much pressure on the ball of my foot and too much fatigue on my arches. I can't go any higher than 2 1/2 inches in heels and they have to be clunky heels.


----------



## Tania

katorade said:


> You free on Ash Wednesday? *wink wink nudge nudge*
> 
> Also, the haunted mansion location on your sidebar gave me a giggle. When I was 14, I took an art tour at Disney World where we got a detailed tour of a lot of attractions, including the HM. Unfortunately, the ride got stuck and my group-buddy and I had to sit and listen to that head in the crystal ball non-stop for 45 minutes. There was no escape.



Haha, I'll pencil you in! I'm Orthodox so my Lent/Easter season calendar is almost always different from everybody else's anyway. Two times the potential for fun and frolic!

45 minutes of Madame Leota would drive me batshit, too, and I live the Mansion Lifestyle (and I'm so totally serious about that - I have a casting of the HM gate plaque and two imagineering blueprints of the attraction on the wall in front of me). The art tour sounds awesome! Did you get to meet any imagineers? Did they give you any cool infos on Marc Davis and Claude Coats and Rolly Crump et al.?

And to keep this from total threadjackedness, here are some pictures of the pink top I bought the other day at Nordstrom... 

View attachment Photo 8.jpg


View attachment Photo 7.jpg


----------



## Crystal

^ That is adorable, Tania!


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you. Gives your waist a good shape. In K-mart the other day with a friend we were discussing how we used to wear the high heel platform wedges in the 70's & can't wear them now. Sigh...


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania, that color is lovely on you! And it really compliments your shape!


My mini haul from yesterday (jewelry not included in pics)


also - I have russian navy and strawberry margarita on my toes (hands too!)






View attachment 4078952.jpg


View attachment 4082137.jpg


View attachment 4082152.jpg


----------



## katorade

Tania said:


> Haha, I'll pencil you in! I'm Orthodox so my Lent/Easter season calendar is almost always different from everybody else's anyway. Two times the potential for fun and frolic!
> 
> 45 minutes of Madame Leota would drive me batshit, too, and I live the Mansion Lifestyle (and I'm so totally serious about that - I have a casting of the HM gate plaque and two imagineering blueprints of the attraction on the wall in front of me). The art tour sounds awesome! Did you get to meet any imagineers? Did they give you any cool infos on Marc Davis and Claude Coats and Rolly Crump et al.?
> 
> And to keep this from total threadjackedness, here are some pictures of the pink top I bought the other day at Nordstrom...




I don't remember much of it, it was in 1994, lol. We did get to go to the animation studios and got to paint our own cell of Mickey, which was awesome. We also got to learn some "secrets" about some attractions, like the hidden face of Donald Duck in a chair at the Mansion, and that the singing busts were actually faces of the top gurus of Disney at the time.

My dad, who is incredibly sweet, actually stood in line for 2 hours for me to get a signed Lion King drawing from Harry Holt. Altogether it was an awesome opportunity to take while on my vacation.


----------



## Crystal

Couldn't find a good picture of it, but today, I purchased a $261 on-campus parking permit. 

Yes, in order to park my car on campus at the University of Tennessee - Knoxville, I have to pay $261. 

Oh, and even better than that...they sale 4 parking permits for every 1 space. So, technically, I'm paying $261 for 1/4 of a parking space. 

No wonder students go into crying fits trying to find a place to park on campus.


----------



## BullseyeB

Oh my! I just spent a bundle shopping the Fall catalog at MIB! Yikes!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are cute pants...


----------



## katorade

Ash, my friend just bought that dress as her wedding dress (it was a very small, casual picnic-style wedding). It's even cuter in person. She's sort of an apple shape with a large chest and it was really flattering on her.


----------



## Cors

Love your new buys Ash! 

I got another pair of Paige jeans today at a great price. They are so flattering and can almost make my bony flat butt look good - even my careless partner noticed the difference. I am also glad that they haven't succumbed to the vanity sizing bug yet.


----------



## ashmamma84

katorade said:


> Ash, my friend just bought that dress as her wedding dress (it was a very small, casual picnic-style wedding). It's even cuter in person. She's sort of an apple shape with a large chest and it was really flattering on her.



Yeah, the dress is _supposed_ to be my bday dress, but I'm sure I'll find a bunch of others I like by the time Oct. rolls around.  I'm not an apple shape, but I could see how it would be flattering on almost all body types. The dress fits perfectly, which is surprising because normally I have trouble with the length of LB's dresses since I'm so short. And you are right - its much cuter in person...as is the vest and matching pant.



Cors said:


> Love your new buys Ash!
> 
> I got another pair of Paige jeans today at a great price. They are so flattering and can almost make my bony flat butt look good - even my careless partner noticed the difference. I am also glad that they haven't succumbed to the vanity sizing bug yet.



pstpixplsthxkbai!


----------



## AshleyEileen

ashmamma84 said:


> My mini haul from yesterday (jewelry not included in pics)



I love that dress but everyone told me it looked too much like lingerie. 
=[


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I love that dress but everyone told me it looked too much like lingerie.
> =[




Whaaaaat? I loved it! 

And besides, just because it had a frilly accent around the edges doesn't mean it looks like lingerie. You should get it. 

I just got my usual LB sales booklet type thing...(no idea what to call it) and that dress was being modeled inside it. I thought it looked much better on you than her.


----------



## AshleyEileen

It's Fashion Week at LB for employees!
Hello, 55% off!

This is my first of what will probably be a few purchases.










I also bought a new beige plunge and a lime vneck tee. The tee has to go back because the 26/28 is far too large. I love the green tank. I'm going to order it in black. 

I plan on getting these things:


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Whaaaaat? I loved it!
> 
> And besides, just because it had a frilly accent around the edges doesn't mean it looks like lingerie. You should get it.
> 
> I just got my usual LB sales booklet type thing...(no idea what to call it) and that dress was being modeled inside it. I thought it looked much better on you than her.



:blush:

Thanks, lady! 
I just don't have anywhere to wear it.
=[


----------



## Crystal

Great haul, Ashley!

I really like that bra. *is wondering if they have it in a 46C* lol.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Great haul, Ashley!
> 
> I really like that bra. *is wondering if they have it in a 46C* lol.



Just get a 44 and use an extender. That's what I do.


You might want to try the balconette and the new back smoothing bra! They both come in a 46.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i was just at lb yesterday. i am not sure if it is every store, but our store was having 'gold circle clearance'. it's 50% off lowest ticket price on their clearance stuff. i got a really cute shirt for like 15.00 usd. i was glad it was on sale since i also found a really cute shirt i loved and bought, but pd full retail (50.00 usd)...so i guess the sale offset the full retail. i hate paying full retail like that...but i had a date that night and i didn't want to have to take up the entire day looking for something else cute...even though they are a little pricey, at least i know i can generally find something i like there.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> It's Fashion Week at LB for employees!
> Hello, 55% off!
> 
> This is my first of what will probably be a few purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new beige plunge and a lime vneck tee. The tee has to go back because the 26/28 is far too large. I love the green tank. I'm going to order it in black.
> 
> I plan on getting these things:



I got that cardi in black. I plan on wearing it with some black boots and leggings.

Wish I could have gotten it at 55% off tho!


----------



## Crystal

Dear God, what have I done?

I was checking out the Make-Up thread and after hearing all this talk about how wonderful MAC is, I thought I'd check out their website since I had never used that brand before. 

Next thing I know, I'm leaving the website after spending $105.00 on make-up. At least I got free shipping...


- Eye Shadow in Grain (Satin). $14.50

- Eye Shadow in Honey Lust (Lustre). $14.50

- Sheer/Lose Powder in NW20. $21.00 (I think this one was a mistake. I was under the impression that NW was for cool skin tones and NC was for warm. I have cool skin tones, but this powder looks too dark)

- Tinted Lipglass in Entice. $14.00

- Tinted Lipglass in Lust. $14.00

- Powder Blush in Sunbasque. $18.50

Sorry, no pics guys. MAC won't let you copy pictures from their website.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I got that cardi in black. I plan on wearing it with some black boots and leggings.
> 
> Wish I could have gotten it at 55% off tho!



I think I'm gonna get both colors. I know I'll wear it out in the black.


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> Dear God, what have I done?
> 
> I was checking out the Make-Up thread and after hearing all this talk about how wonderful MAC is, I thought I'd check out their website since I had never used that brand before.
> 
> Next thing I know, I'm leaving the website after spending $105.00 on make-up. At least I got free shipping...
> 
> 
> - Eye Shadow in Grain (Satin). $14.50
> 
> - Eye Shadow in Honey Lust (Lustre). $14.50
> 
> - Sheer/Lose Powder in NW20. $21.00 (I think this one was a mistake. I was under the impression that NW was for cool skin tones and NC was for warm. I have cool skin tones, but this powder looks too dark)
> 
> - Tinted Lipglass in Entice. $14.00
> 
> - Tinted Lipglass in Lust. $14.00
> 
> - Powder Blush in Sunbasque. $18.50
> 
> Sorry, no pics guys. MAC won't let you copy pictures from their website.



Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## Crystal

LillyBBBW said:


> Welcome to the darkside.



The Darkside, hmm?

There better be cookies over here.


----------



## katorade

CrystalUT11 said:


> Dear God, what have I done?
> 
> I was checking out the Make-Up thread and after hearing all this talk about how wonderful MAC is, I thought I'd check out their website since I had never used that brand before.
> 
> Next thing I know, I'm leaving the website after spending $105.00 on make-up. At least I got free shipping...
> 
> 
> - Eye Shadow in Grain (Satin). $14.50
> 
> - Eye Shadow in Honey Lust (Lustre). $14.50
> 
> - Sheer/Lose Powder in NW20. $21.00 (I think this one was a mistake. I was under the impression that NW was for cool skin tones and NC was for warm. I have cool skin tones, but this powder looks too dark)
> 
> - Tinted Lipglass in Entice. $14.00
> 
> - Tinted Lipglass in Lust. $14.00
> 
> - Powder Blush in Sunbasque. $18.50
> 
> Sorry, no pics guys. MAC won't let you copy pictures from their website.




Be really careful when buying makeup off of MAC's website. They have *the* worst graphics for color representation. When looking at colors I already have, very rarely do any of them look a thing like what the website shows.

NW20 should be pretty light. I actually have the studio fix powder in NC20 and I'm pretty fair skinned. Dare I say it might even be TOO light.

If you want to see some more true-to-life swatches, there are several forums online where fellow makeup fiends will photograph their collections and how they show up on skin. I'll see if I can dig some up for you.


----------



## Crystal

katorade said:


> Be really careful when buying makeup off of MAC's website. They have *the* worst graphics for color representation. When looking at colors I already have, very rarely do any of them look a thing like what the website shows.
> 
> NW20 should be pretty light. I actually have the studio fix powder in NC20 and I'm pretty fair skinned. Dare I say it might even be TOO light.
> 
> If you want to see some more true-to-life swatches, there are several forums online where fellow makeup fiends will photograph their collections and how they show up on skin. I'll see if I can dig some up for you.



Thanks so much, sweetie. Luckily, they cancelled my order for me so I can rethink the powder color. I've never tried M.A.C. before, but I hear wonderful things, and I have no problem shelling out a few extra bucks, as long as its worth it.

Also, thanks for the tip about the color graphics. I was wondering that myself, how true they were to the actual color of the product. I based my purchases on those graphics, so thank goodness they cancelled the order for me.


----------



## katorade

I tried to find the most true-to-life photos i could.

Here's grain over on the left:






Here's honey lust:






entice lipglass:






lust lipglass, over on the far left:






Also, head over to makeupalley or starsmakeuphaven and see if you can pick up some samples of pigments or shadows and whatnot. They'll be relatively small, around 1/4 tsp., but that's typically enough for several applications. It'll save you a lot of grief without having to shell out the cash.

Ooooorrrr, if you want to wait a few days, I'm expecting an order on the 5th from coastal scents of a few of their palettes and their entire lip gloss collection, and I'd gladly review some for you. So far I've only heard good things about their products, and you can get their stuff waaaay cheaper than MAC.


----------



## Crystal

katorade said:


> I tried to find the most true-to-life photos i could.
> 
> Here's grain over on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's honey lust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entice lipglass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lust lipglass, over on the far left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, head over to makeupalley or starsmakeuphaven and see if you can pick up some samples of pigments or shadows and whatnot. They'll be relatively small, around 1/4 tsp., but that's typically enough for several applications. It'll save you a lot of grief without having to shell out the cash.
> 
> Ooooorrrr, if you want to wait a few days, I'm expecting an order on the 5th from coastal scents of a few of their palettes and their entire lip gloss collection, and I'd gladly review some for you. So far I've only heard good things about their products, and you can get their stuff waaaay cheaper than MAC.




That sounds fantastic! I am in need of quite a few items, so I sort of made an "emergency" purchase from ELF last night. Very cheap, but I'm unsure of the quality. However, until I can actually go out and try a few products for myself, this will have to do. Until then, though, I would love to hear what you think of your order from coastal scents! I've heard a few great things about them, as well.


----------



## Suze

2 shirts from threadless.com 

View attachment view1.jpg


View attachment view12.jpg


----------



## Cors

Suze said:


> 2 shirts from threadless.com



I love them Suze!


----------



## Suze

Cors said:


> I love them Suze!


yey thank you:happy: $15 each!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Suze said:


> 2 shirts from threadless.com



That first one is really cute!

The second one reminds me of Hawthorne Heights for some reason. =|


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> That first one is really cute!
> 
> The second one reminds me of Hawthorne Heights for some reason. =|


aww that made me a wee bit depressed 

View attachment emo.jpg


----------



## blueeyedevie

I love the zebra print-ish shirt that your going to buy. The bra is nice to. I can't wait till I can buy clothes from LB again. When I can fit in them again , Harris better hide the debt card. LOL



AshleyEileen said:


> It's Fashion Week at LB for employees!
> Hello, 55% off!
> 
> This is my first of what will probably be a few purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new beige plunge and a lime vneck tee. The tee has to go back because the 26/28 is far too large. I love the green tank. I'm going to order it in black.
> 
> I plan on getting these things:


----------



## blueeyedevie

Cool Toes. I haven't had my toes painted in a while. I miss that. I LOVE the pants. They have a great style.



ashmamma84 said:


> Tania, that color is lovely on you! And it really compliments your shape!
> 
> 
> My mini haul from yesterday (jewelry not included in pics)
> 
> 
> also - I have russian navy and strawberry margarita on my toes (hands too!)


----------



## cherylharrell

I went into Fashion Bug yesterday and finally my purse was put on clearance sale. It was $17 something but it had been $12 something on the website. I now see the website has it for the same price as the store. It's mine now.  (I got it in turquoise.) I hated to pay that much for it but I knew if I waited to see if it'd go cheaper, it'd be gone before it ever went cheaper.






I love, love, love this purse but they don't have it in the stores. 






I fell in love with this sweater in the store. They had it in red and off white. Not sure which color I want. The red is so pretty and white gets dirty so easy. Yet the off white would go with so much & my off white pullover sweater, I had to pitch it after hubby went cuz it got in bad shape.

My annual trip to reunion in the hillbilly area of KY hubby was from that I went to with him. I won't get to go with him this yr now that he's passed.  His cousin & her hubby & her friend are going so I'm going with them. It won't be the same without hubby but I can pay tribute to him on the trip. I'd love to wear this sweater on the trip.

I do need help deciding on the color tho.


----------



## Weeze

Suze said:


> aww that made me a wee bit depressed



don't be a h8r suze.

hawthorne heights is surprisingly my guilty pleasure :wubu:


----------



## george83




----------



## mybluice

Yay I finally have something to post.....we went shopping tonight at Target and got this

http://www.target.com/Mossimo-Black...earchSize=30&id=Mossimo Black Plus Dolman Tee

http://www.target.com/Merona-Mozell...ze=30&id=Merona Mozelle Peep-Toe Ballet Flats

http://www.target.com/Merona-Collec...Size=30&id=Merona Collection Large Hobo Black

Then at Dillons Marketplace we got a zebra print beanbag chair, a set of blue bath towels, brown bath towels and a new hand soap dispenser and a toothbrush holder and bathmat.


----------



## mybluice

Oh yeah and a backpack for Nick. Tennis shoes and socks at Famous Footwear for both kids buy 1 get 1 half price...


----------



## mybluice

Apparently I can't even remember everything in 1 post....we also got these curtains for Bailey's room

http://www.target.com/Xhilaration-Z...e=30&id=Xhilaration Zebra Stripe Window Panel

Bassinet sheets, 3 pack outfit and little pink blanket with elephant head for my friends new grandbaby.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought this coat:



OK. Just got the coat 10 minutes ago. I'm at work so I can't post photos now but I'm about 50/50 on it. The coat is gorgeous, it's got a great lining for crisp weather, the color is great and I love the workmanship. It fits me though the sleeves are just a *tad* snug. Here is where it's problematic. These folks simply take a standard pattern and enlarge it to measurments. This results in a coat that is much shorter on me than it is depicted on the model. The chest portion of the coat is so shallow that the waistline rests squarely at my chest. It flares out dramatically around the hips which is where the bottom of the coat falls - not where it is supposed to above the knee. While it doesn't look terrible it's not quite what I was expecting. I may take it someplace to have the bottom (hips) taken in some. It looks good -- like an A line waist jacket -- which is ok, just not what I was expecting cut wise. I will take a photo and post pics later.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ok you all. I apologize in advance. I look like shit in these photos but I'm packing to get out of here for the weekend and a ride will be picking me up in a few hours. I want to get this out of the way because if I don't do it now it won't get done so here you go.





This is what I look like sans the coat. Don't be fooled, I'm much fatter in person than I appear in photos. I'm about 64 on top, 59 in the middle and 73 on the bottom. I jacked up my measurments by five inches everywhere but in the bottom. On the bottom I told them I was 74.





A photo from the front. If you look at my post before this one you can see what the coat is *supposed* to look like but this is what I got. Seriously, it was only an enlarged version of a pattern with no accounting for how the dimensions of how a fat body works. It's a bit wrinkled. It came packed in a bag and I just shook it out and put it on.





Here you can really see how the waist line is clinging up to my boobs. Not the best look.





From the side. My arms are exceptionally huge so these sleeves may fit better on you than me





The back





Close up. I tried to get a close up of the detailing but my camera could use a cleaning. This is the best that I could do under the circumstances. Once again 'scuze me for looking like a homeless woman but I had to rush this through. Hope this helps. I'm a little disappointed, the fit just isn't right for me.​


----------



## luscious_lulu

That's too bad LillyBBW. The jacket had so much potential.

So, I had an incident with the cat. He was sick all over my cell phone and I had to get a replacement. Although I can't really afford a new one, I'm happy with the phone I bought.

I know it's not clothes, but it can be argued as a fashion accessory.


----------



## SocialbFly

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok you all. I apologize in advance. I look like shit in these photos but I'm packing to get out of here for the weekend and a ride will be picking me up in a few hours. I want to get this out of the way because if I don't do it now it won't get done so here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I look like sans the coat. Don't be fooled, I'm much fatter in person than I appear in photos. I'm about 64 on top, 59 in the middle and 73 on the bottom. I jacked up my measurments by five inches everywhere but in the bottom. On the bottom I told them I was 74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo from the front. If you look at my post before this one you can see what the coat is *supposed* to look like but this is what I got. Seriously, it was only an enlarged version of a pattern with no accounting for how the dimensions of how a fat body works. It's a bit wrinkled. It came packed in a bag and I just shook it out and put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can really see how the waist line is clinging up to my boobs. Not the best look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the side. My arms are exceptionally huge so these sleeves may fit better on you than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up. I tried to get a close up of the detailing but my camera could use a cleaning. This is the best that I could do under the circumstances. Once again 'scuze me for looking like a homeless woman but I had to rush this through. Hope this helps. I'm a little disappointed, the fit just isn't right for me.​



you know, whenever i order from them i always state the legth i want...i have one jacket that i ordered wayyyyyyyy toooooooo big and there is nothing i can do with it...i should offer to see if anyone wants it...

i like the coat, i find the back very flatterng...and i like the color, so based on those two things alone, i would keep it...i just find at our size the shape they show on the coat doesnt really come through, bummer...


----------



## Cors

Lilly, I do think that the coat looks too short. In the first pic it looks like it doesn't even cover all your tummy. How does it look with a belt? 

My gorgeous vintage black satin/lace pleated tube dress finally arrived today, but it is way too tight in the bust, creating so much obscene spillage and quadra-boob. Oh well, here is a somewhat decent picture.


----------



## Crystal

Holy hell, you look incredible.


----------



## Teleute

Ohhh, so sad that it doesn't fit right, Cors! It's gorgeous though, maybe you could get it altered? I don't know anything about sewing, but it seems like if you just had some little v's of fabric put in at the side seams under your arms or something, it might give you enough room in the chest. 

And DOUBLE sad that the coat is built all stupid, Lilly... it's such a beautiful design. The pull on the boobs is kinda awkward - and how is the tightness on the arms? From the pics it looks like you might be veering into restricted-motion territory with how tight the arms are, but then the shiny fabric could be making it look tighter than it actually is. I have pretty chunky arms and the upper-arm area being restrictively tight bugs me to no end... and sometimes I find something that's incredibly cute, but tight on the arms, so I buy it and then can't wear it for more than 20 minutes.  This has happened more than once, because I apparently don't learn very well, heh.


----------



## cherylharrell

That is why I get stuff with sleeves oversized. So they won't be so tight in the sleeves. I hate tight in the sleeves. The coat is cute.

I got earrings in Target Thurs. I went to the one that has the new trendier plus stuff in it, since I ahd tor travel that way to go to the pharmacy to get some meds. I fell in love with a cute sleeveless dress. I didn't get it cuz it was $24.99 which was pricey and I figure with hubby having passed in March well I couldn't wear it to look cute for him. Now I'm sad I didn't get it. It was so adorable...


----------



## Teleute

cherylharrell said:


> That is why I get stuff with sleeves oversized. So they won't be so tight in the sleeves. I hate tight in the sleeves. The coat is cute.
> 
> I got earrings in Target Thurs. I went to the one that has the new trendier plus stuff in it, since I ahd tor travel that way to go to the pharmacy to get some meds. I fell in love with a cute sleeveless dress. I didn't get it cuz it was $24.99 which was pricey and I figure with hubby having passed in March well I couldn't wear it to look cute for him. Now I'm sad I didn't get it. It was so adorable...



<3 Cheryl... you can always wear it to look cute for yourself! I do that all the time, heh... No reason to dress up, but I enjoy it, so I do it anyway :happy:


----------



## Tania

I think it looks great, Gracie. I want one!

Lilly, I'm sorry the coat didn't work out as planned. I think it makes a cute jacket-length piece, though.


----------



## Gingembre

Teleute said:


> <3 Cheryl... you can always wear it to look cute for yourself! I do that all the time, heh... No reason to dress up, but I enjoy it, so I do it anyway :happy:



I agree with teleute


----------



## katorade

I went shopping to help a friend find a dress for a wedding yesterday. She didn't find one, but I found stuff anyway. 

This shirt at Kohl's, in a medium olive green. It's hard to tell from the picture, but the entire top of the shirt above the seam is satin, the rest is a very soft t-shirt material:







and this shirt. I really don't like sublimation, but it's hard to avoid, and my love for gray paired with bright colors tipped that scale. On mine the background is a dove gray and the paisley is a mix of bright pinks and jade greens:






At Target, I found a couple of cute dresses. I've been looking for some lightweight summer dresses I can wear with leggings and flats. I may have to alter the straps for length because of the way they up-size their patterns, but otherwise they're super cute. One is dark gray with pink and orange floral branches with light green leaves and has a smocked bust, side pockets, and sort of puffy ruffled sleeves. 
The other is black with an aqua and purple floral accent at the bustline and the stripe details down the side. It has a surplice top and ties around the back.
Both of them are a thin gauzey cotton, but not see-through. Both were $24.99. Stupid Target website doesn't have either of them listed. Is it just me or do both Kohl's and Target's websites suck?


----------



## Crystal

katorade said:


> Is it just me or do both Kohl's and Target's websites suck?




Yes, yes they do. I worked at Kohl's for two years and we had people complaining all the time that they couldn't find anything on the website. That was one of our pitches, afterall. "If you can't find it here, you can find it online. We'll even give you a free shipping coupon!"

Yeah, no. You _couldn't _find it online. 

And their Plus Size stuff? They have very little to choose from in-store, but online is even worse.


----------



## Tracii

Found this at Meijer on sale $10.00.cami underneath and blue lace over top.
Its a 1X too lucky to find one that size on a sale rack.
Should go good with dress slacks or a skirt.



[/IMG]


----------



## Teleute

Ooh, that would be totally cute with a pencil skirt and some boots! Classy, girly, but not too froufrou. Plus, it'll show off those hips


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought the blue cardi seen in my last post, but I got it in black. It should be here shortly. I was told today by a girl I work with that it shrinks, which could be a good thing.

I also bought these from Torrid:






Source of Wisdom Dark-Wash Pull-On Skinny Jean Regular

I ordered a 5 because I'm a pretty large 28. I guess I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## Tracii

The 3/4 sleeves flare out at the bottom and are sheer so a little skin shows.
So freaking cute.
I tried it with a black mini skirt,black dress slacks,denim mini skirt and grey dress slacks and it went well with all of them.I'm stoked,great find for little dollars.
They had some close to this style that were cute too just too small for me.
There were some nice A line tops too with square collars in various colors that are going on sale tomorrow.
I'll probably head up there around 2:00am and grab a few.
One of my GF's works there and she lets me know when the sales are going to start.

Loved that cardi Ashley very pretty.Love Torrid too.Do those jeans come in a stone washed color?


----------



## Hathor

Does hair stuff count? I got my hair cut and bought some of their branded texturizing spray called Ocean 11.


----------



## Teleute

Sure it counts  Did you get a different cut, or just a trim of your usual style?


----------



## Tracii

Ooooo lets see how you cut it.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought the blue cardi seen in my last post, but I got it in black. It should be here shortly. I was told today by a girl I work with that it shrinks, which could be a good thing.
> 
> I also bought these from Torrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of Wisdom Dark-Wash Pull-On Skinny Jean Regular
> 
> I ordered a 5 because I'm a pretty large 28. I guess I'll be the guinea pig.




I'm a 26, ordered a size 4 two weeks ago in jeans from Torrid, and they would barely go past my knees.

My mother, who is a 20, could barely button them.


----------



## Weeze

So. 
It's not clothing... but I bought it haha
Mazda 1992 Protege`


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm a 26, ordered a size 4 two weeks ago in jeans from Torrid, and they would barely go past my knees.
> 
> My mother, who is a 20, could barely button them.



These are pull on pants though. They don't button.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> These are pull on pants though. They don't button.



These were pull-on jeans. They did button, but had no zipper. It was really strange. They were advertised as "Pull-on Stretchy Jeans!" Yeah, hell no on the stretchy. They were the sort of buttons that button on one side and then you have to cross the belt type thing over the front and button again on the other side. 

But the buttoning wasn't the problem for me. These things wouldn't even go over my hips.

I hope you have better luck with the sizing.


----------



## Crystal

So, after hearing a few ladies on the Fashion board mention some of the regular XXL Old Navy clothing fitting them, I decided to give it a try. 

Today, my aunt and I went to Tanger Outlet Malls in Sevierville, TN, and stopped by Old Navy.

I wish I could have bought more, but it was so crowded because of the Tax Free weekend, that we decided to just get out of there!

But, I tried three XXL shirts and they all fit perfectly! I'm a 26/28 and I had no problem getting them on. The two long sleeved shirts were $8 and the other was $16. 

Please excuse the fact that I'm wearing no pants.  

View attachment Dims 1.jpg


View attachment Dims 3.jpg


View attachment Dims 4.jpg


View attachment Dims 6.jpg


View attachment Dims 7.jpg


----------



## katorade

Okay, the yellow is too cute on you. 

P.S. I see London, I see France!


----------



## Tracii

Yellow looks good on you for sure I can't pull off yellow at all.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love the blue one. But I am boycotting the store cuz they got rid of the plus stuff. 

Yeah, I should've gotten the dress. I just can run up there to pick it up now. Even tho it's local it's an hr from me and I can't go back up there unless I am going to the pharmacy near there. That's what I get for following my head instead of my heart.

A few weeks ago a size 16 friend who lives a few hrs away came to my area to visit her daughter & daughters hubby. So we not only had a nice visit but did some shopping while her hubby sat in the car. We didn't have time to hit the mall or Fashion Bug, just Dots as she had to meet her daughter for dinner. She enjoyed going in there cuz there are no Dots in her town. We both did some damage tho. She found some capris, a top and a maxi skirt, I think. I found a nice black and white maxi skirt which wasn't dragging the ground for a change, a black and silver necklace that looks like a bird & actually fit my big neck and a cute black purse with ruffles around the strap. About 3 days later the strap came off the purse. Yuck. I couldn't take it back cuz it was the only one in the store like that. Aggravating!!!! I sewed the strap back on & sewed it on the other side so it won't eve happen that. I think the problem was they didn't sew it on and only had a round metal thing tacking it together. They should've sewed it down too. Oh well, purse is doing okay so far.


----------



## Hathor

Teleute said:


> Sure it counts  Did you get a different cut, or just a trim of your usual style?



I had it cut shorter. =) Attached. =D 

Mind you, I've gone from waist length hair to a really short bob to this. Change is in the air I suppose. 

View attachment Snapshot_20090808_4.jpg


----------



## Hathor

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, after hearing a few ladies on the Fashion board mention some of the regular XXL Old Navy clothing fitting them, I decided to give it a try.
> 
> Today, my aunt and I went to Tanger Outlet Malls in Sevierville, TN, and stopped by Old Navy.
> 
> I wish I could have bought more, but it was so crowded because of the Tax Free weekend, that we decided to just get out of there!
> 
> But, I tried three XXL shirts and they all fit perfectly! I'm a 26/28 and I had no problem getting them on. The two long sleeved shirts were $8 and the other was $16.
> 
> Please excuse the fact that I'm wearing no pants.



I love the grey one!!! I love grey. =) 

Does Old Navy sell anything above a XXL? I'm hoping for 3X. But I'd go there for their cute purses. =)


----------



## AshleyEileen

Hathor said:


> I love the grey one!!! I love grey. =)
> 
> Does Old Navy sell anything above a XXL? I'm hoping for 3X. But I'd go there for their cute purses. =)



You'd have to check out the things online.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Purses...sheesh... I spent 100 but saved 80 with the sale and a coupon code!

Turquoise
View attachment 68398


Black
View attachment 68399


White
View attachment 68400


Plum
View attachment 68401


View attachment 68402


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought the blue cardi seen in my last post, but I got it in black. It should be here shortly. I was told today by a girl I work with that it shrinks, which could be a good thing.
> 
> I also bought these from Torrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of Wisdom Dark-Wash Pull-On Skinny Jean Regular
> 
> I ordered a 5 because I'm a pretty large 28. I guess I'll be the guinea pig.



Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Crystal

katorade said:


> Okay, the yellow is too cute on you.
> 
> P.S. I see London, I see France!



Hehe. Thanks! Oh and, if you'll notice, I put a panties warning up there, lol!



Tracii said:


> Yellow looks good on you for sure I can't pull off yellow at all.



Thanks, sweetie! Normally, I can't either. I don't know what it is about this simple yellow shirt, but I loved it. 



cherylharrell said:


> I love the blue one.



The blue is my favorite, too.  



Hathor said:


> I love the grey one!!! I love grey. =)
> 
> Does Old Navy sell anything above a XXL? I'm hoping for 3X. But I'd go there for their cute purses. =)



I usually wear a 4X everywhere else, myself, but this XXL fit me perfectly. The fabric is very stretchy, very forgiving. But, that's the largest size in store. They have larger sizes on their website, though. What size are you on top? I'm a 26/28.


----------



## Tracii

Hathor that cut is nice you look great.Nice color too.Very sexy.
The last bob I got looked horrible on me.If I go too short my hair sticks up everywhere damn cowlicks!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Please let me know how it goes.



You were on my list of people to tell before I even posted that.
:kiss2:


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> You were on my list of people to tell before I even posted that.
> :kiss2:



Can you add me to that list, darlin? Hehe. I've gotta know if maybe I'm just weirdly shaped or if their sizing is really THAT off.


----------



## bexy

I bought a load of tops from Torrid, but don't have them in my hands yet, waiting for them to be delivered. I am freaking out in case they don't fit, as I have lost weight since having Ivy so just randomly guessed my size! 
When they come, I will post pics of the ones that fit (if any lol).

I also bought these which thankfully do fit lol and I lurve them:

View attachment 68421


----------



## LillyBBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> You were on my list of people to tell before I even posted that.
> :kiss2:



Add me to that list too. I'd also like to know.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cors said:


> Lilly, I do think that the coat looks too short. In the first pic it looks like it doesn't even cover all your tummy. How does it look with a belt?
> 
> My gorgeous vintage black satin/lace pleated tube dress finally arrived today, but it is way too tight in the bust, creating so much obscene spillage and quadra-boob. Oh well, here is a somewhat decent picture.



It's too bad you're not happy with it Cors. It's a beautiful dress and I don't think it looks bad personally. I like boobage though so I'm a bit biased. It looks good on to me.


----------



## blueeyedevie

Gingembre said:


> New favourite t-shirt (brings out my inner hippy!) and new favourite bag. Can you tell I like green?!



OMG In going way back in this thread,I love this bag... BAG ENVY, I guess you could say I was green with Envy!


----------



## blueeyedevie

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok you all. I apologize in advance. I look like shit in these photos but I'm packing to get out of here for the weekend and a ride will be picking me up in a few hours. I want to get this out of the way because if I don't do it now it won't get done so here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I look like sans the coat. Don't be fooled, I'm much fatter in person than I appear in photos. I'm about 64 on top, 59 in the middle and 73 on the bottom. I jacked up my measurments by five inches everywhere but in the bottom. On the bottom I told them I was 74.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo from the front. If you look at my post before this one you can see what the coat is *supposed* to look like but this is what I got. Seriously, it was only an enlarged version of a pattern with no accounting for how the dimensions of how a fat body works. It's a bit wrinkled. It came packed in a bag and I just shook it out and put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can really see how the waist line is clinging up to my boobs. Not the best look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the side. My arms are exceptionally huge so these sleeves may fit better on you than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up. I tried to get a close up of the detailing but my camera could use a cleaning. This is the best that I could do under the circumstances. Once again 'scuze me for looking like a homeless woman but I had to rush this through. Hope this helps. I'm a little disappointed, the fit just isn't right for me.​



I like the jacket. I think it looks well. A lot of times you have no idea what clothes are going to look like. I would like to get it a bit longer I think for me that would be the only problem! I love the shirt you have on its great and flattering. Thank you so much for posting these pictures.


----------



## LillyBBBW

blueeyedevie said:


> I like the jacket. I think it looks well. A lot of times you have no idea what clothes are going to look like. I would like to get it a bit longer I think for me that would be the only problem! I love the shirt you have on its great and flattering. Thank you so much for posting these pictures.



Just as an FYI for everybody, I contacted the folks who made that jacket. I explained to them that the waist was much too high on me and asked if in the future I could perhaps request an alteration that would lower the waistline on their clothing and this is what I got back:

_Dearest [LillyBBBW],
thanks so much your contacting with the problem,and yes, in future that we will arrange the custom made in special for you as your measurments of the waist line from the shoulder to the waist. so sorry the inconvinece,but don't worry your next new orders which will be safe fitting with the custom made.
thanks again your business.
have a good weekend
best regards
Lucy/lily



- lily0808168​_


----------



## Crystal

LillyBBBW said:


> Just as an FYI for everybody, I contacted the folks who made that jacket. I explained to them that the waist was much too high on me and asked if in the future I could perhaps request an alteration that would lower the waistline on their clothing and this is what I got back:
> 
> _Dearest [LillyBBBW],
> thanks so much your contacting with the problem,and yes, in future that we will arrange the custom made in special for you as your measurments of the waist line from the shoulder to the waist. so sorry the inconvinece,but don't worry your next new orders which will be safe fitting with the custom made.
> thanks again your business.
> have a good weekend
> best regards
> Lucy/lily
> 
> 
> 
> - lily0808168​_



Am I the only one that thinks that email is very unprofessional and barely readable with all of its misspellings and horrible grammar?


----------



## Teleute

LillyBBBW said:


> This is an ebay seller, lily0808168. These people are in China and they custom tailor all kinds of stuff up to size 10x, made to measure. I usually add 2 inches on to my measurements to make sure there are no mistakes. They have it in other colors to. You can check the seller out here:
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/lily0808168__W0QQ_armrsZ1



Based on the above post, I would guess it's translation problems because the seller is in China. A small company probably wouldn't have an actual translator on staff.


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that email is very unprofessional and barely readable with all of its misspellings and horrible grammar?





Teleute said:


> Based on the above post, I would guess it's translation problems because the seller is in China. A small company probably wouldn't have an actual translator on staff.



This is true. I sing with a symphony orchestra. At one time the orchestra used to take tours of the far east every 3 to four years. The orchestra and chorus looked forward to it not only for obvious reasons but because Hong Kong in particular was well know for its tailoring from what I'm told. You could get fine tailored men's suits custom made for a fraction of what it would cost in the US. For the cost of one of similar quality you could get several in Hong Kong and ship them back to the US. Someone even said it's worth it to travel to Hong Kong just to shop for suits and rugs. I reckon someone in the far east has figured out a way to market their skils to the International world via ebay which theoretically would turn out to be a win/win for everyone, especially the merchant. A small language barrier is usually involved in these dealings but the added obstacle of not being able to be measured in person makes for situations like what we are seeing here. I would order from them again. They seem willing to custom order and the language barrier seems mild. They are extremely communicative but of course this kind of thing won't appeal to everyone. I'm sharing my story here in case there's someone else who might be scratching their chin contemplating taking a chance. I'm willing to risk the learning curve to get it right and maybe bring others closer to knowing exactly what to ask for to get exactly what they want if this is up their alley. I'm always up for more shopping options since mine are so limited at this size.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I bought the blue cardi seen in my last post, but I got it in black. It should be here shortly. I was told today by a girl I work with that it shrinks, which could be a good thing.
> 
> I also bought these from Torrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of Wisdom Dark-Wash Pull-On Skinny Jean Regular
> 
> I ordered a 5 because I'm a pretty large 28. I guess I'll be the guinea pig.



Please let me know how these go!

I've bought so much stuff recently but can't find pics of anything online except one bra out of like the 25 things I bought.. most of it on sale so that's probably why. Maybe I'll take some of my own photos. Hm.

EDIT: I'd also like to point out that Torrid has a pair of regular (not the pull on ones) skinny jeans in a size 28 - http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442202433&bmUID=1249892047212


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterday, I went into Rainbow for a minute. For $3 I got a gold heart necklace, a gold necklace with matching earrings, and for $7.99 a blue necklace with earrings. I shouldn't have but I couldn't resist...


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> EDIT: I'd also like to point out that Torrid has a pair of regular (not the pull on ones) skinny jeans in a size 28 - http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442202433&bmUID=1249892047212




I saw those, but I highly doubt they would fit me. I can't even get into a regular 28 pant or skirt at LB for the most part.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I saw those, but I highly doubt they would fit me. I can't even get into a regular 28 pant or skirt at LB for the most part.



Me neither but back when I wore a 26 I always found Torrid's jeans to be pretty forgiving. I couldn't even squeeze into a size 28 at LB when I was a 24.. their jeans just ran small, IMO. I think I'm going to try these Torrid ones since I'm ordering some other stuff anyway. Can't hurt. I'll report back.


----------



## Crystal

I bought 11 shirts today at the Old Navy Outlet for $98 in XXL (I'm a 26/28 on top). 

They're all plain, brightly colored tshirt type shirts, but I love them.  I'll take lots of pictures later to show everyone.


----------



## Crystal

So, through the use of a coupon and shopping at the Old Navy outlet again today, I got 10 shirts and a dress for $98.

Granted, these are all pretty plain tshirts, but yayyy for shopping in-store at ON. 

Here are four plain XXL t-shirts - $6.25 ea. 

View attachment ON 1.jpg


View attachment ON 3.jpg


View attachment ON 4.jpg


View attachment ON 5.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Two t-shirts with pocket - $7.00 ea.

Two plain long-sleeved tees - $8.70 ea. 

View attachment ON 6.jpg


View attachment ON 10.jpg


View attachment ON 7.jpg


View attachment ON 8.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Two long-sleeved hoodies - $10.00 ea.
One extra long tee/dress - $12.99


Please excuse my unmake-up'd self. I look awful. 


Like I said, all plain tees, but I'm still pretty excited.  

View attachment ON 9.jpg


View attachment ON 12.jpg


View attachment ON 11.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

That's so awesome and so cheap. I should get myself to an ON outlet.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> That's so awesome and so cheap. I should get myself to an ON outlet.



Girl, you should! We're about the same size and I had no problem getting the XXL's on.


----------



## Crystal

My E.L.F makeup came today! I'll definitely be trying this out and letting you all know how the quality is.

I got this entire hall for $8 plus shipping.

From Top left is 4 nail polishes, bronzing powder, compact mirror, eyeshadow brush, face powder brush, blush brush.

From bottom left is liquid lipstick, lip glaze, SPF 15 lipgloss, eyeliner with sharpener, eyeshadow duo, and brightening eyeshadow. 

View attachment Dims makeup.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

All of that for eight dollars? Holy shit. Let me know.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I went to Old Navy today with my boyfriend. He got 5 tees and a hoodie, and he bought me a green 3/4 sleeve cardi and a black tank with gray embroidery. We spent under $40! (I love that we don't have tax on clothes.)







And, I got some new panties to match my new (very ugly, but ever so necessary) beige plunge. You know, since over 100 pairs wasn't enough for me. I LOVE the ruffled leopard print ones. I have those in black and white leopard, too.


----------



## Crystal

I love that cardi. You always look so great in green. 

I made quite the haul at ON this past weekend, as well. *see above*

They're definitely getting the love from us plus sized girls lately.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ditto on the cardi. I love that color.


----------



## thatgirl08

Wow, $40 for all that -- that's awesome. Love everything!


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love that cardi. You always look so great in green.





LillyBBBW said:


> Ditto on the cardi. I love that color.



Thanks, ladies! I have a really long one with full sleeves from there in the same green. =]


----------



## Tania

A couple of days ago I bought...

This lace-cap-sleeve cami from Torrid

This cardigan from Torrid (minus the ruffle; my sweater isn't on the site anymore)

Two pairs of black leggings from Torrid

MAC Studio Fix powder/foundation and fixative spray (which I thought would be a lame waste of money, but I actually really like it)

A set of MAC brushes

and

A palette of pretty MAC eyeshadows (the spring bloom one or whatever it's called that they sell at Macy*s)

Soon, I'll be ordering this dress from Eshakti


----------



## Tania

It's the Graphic Garden palette...found it! 

View attachment GraphicGardens-DefineandBlend.jpg


View attachment GraphicGardens-GraphicGardens.jpg


----------



## Tania

Triple post.


----------



## Tania

Triple post! 

View attachment GraphicGardens-GraphicGardens.jpg


View attachment GraphicGardens-DefineandBlend.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

ON isn't getting any love from me right now cuz the clothes in their store are too small to fit me lol.

I'd been wanting me some thicker type leggings to wear under tops as alot of the ones I have are too thin to wear under tops, making them only good for wearing under dresses and skirts. I had found some thicker ones in Fashion Bug for $9 but something told me to wait. I know why. I found a pair in Walmart for $7. They are Just My Size brand and are relaxed fit too. Just what I wanted & cheaper too. I am gonna sew jeweled buttons on the legs to make them like some I have seen in stores.

I went yesterday to the Target closest to me and they had some of the Pure Energy trendier plus size clothes. That Target is only 10 mins from my folks house & I'm living with them now that hubby passed in March. And it is 20 mins from my house. I asked a clerk if they had all of the Pure Energy or just some of it but she wasn't sure. They had my dress I fell in love with. I knew it was a sign from God to get it that they had it so close to me. So I got it. I wish hubby were alive to see it. I know he would've loved me in it. I saw a cute fringed vest that looked like something from the 60's I would've love to have had. But I didn't get it cuz I noticed it was dry clean only & I'd hate to have to dry clean it. I bet it's made of suede stuff. Bummer cuz I loved it. Or could it be hand washed? On Targets site it talked like you could wash it. Confused and just wondering cuz I loved it...

http://www.target.com/Pure-Energy-F...d-browse=1237433011&rank=salesrank&rh=&page=6


----------



## Teleute

The site says it's made of polyester, and should be totally okay to machine wash (although you might want to put it in a lingerie bag so the fringe doesn't get caught in other clothing). Was it the tag on the vest that said dry clean only?

Also, YAY for getting that dress! I'm so glad to hear it  We demand pictures!


----------



## Tooz

cherylharrell said:


> ON isn't getting any love from me right now cuz the clothes in their store are too small to fit me lol.
> 
> I'd been wanting me some thicker type leggings to wear under tops as alot of the ones I have are too thin to wear under tops, making them only good for wearing under dresses and skirts. I had found some thicker ones in Fashion Bug for $9 but something told me to wait. I know why. I found a pair in Walmart for $7. They are Just My Size brand and are relaxed fit too. Just what I wanted & cheaper too. I am gonna sew jeweled buttons on the legs to make them like some I have seen in stores.
> 
> I went yesterday to the Target closest to me and they had some of the Pure Energy trendier plus size clothes. That Target is only 10 mins from my folks house & I'm living with them now that hubby passed in March. And it is 20 mins from my house. I asked a clerk if they had all of the Pure Energy or just some of it but she wasn't sure. They had my dress I fell in love with. I knew it was a sign from God to get it that they had it so close to me. So I got it. I wish hubby were alive to see it. I know he would've loved me in it. I saw a cute fringed vest that looked like something from the 60's I would've love to have had. But I didn't get it cuz I noticed it was dry clean only & I'd hate to have to dry clean it. I bet it's made of suede stuff. Bummer cuz I loved it. Or could it be hand washed? On Targets site it talked like you could wash it. Confused and just wondering cuz I loved it...
> 
> http://www.target.com/Pure-Energy-F...d-browse=1237433011&rank=salesrank&rh=&page=6



I get a kick out of the vest. I saw it the other day, I call it the "Willie Nelson vest".


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> I get a kick out of the vest. I saw it the other day, I call it the "Willie Nelson vest".



LOL! I think it's cute. I'd get one if it came in my size but they look awful small.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Technically I bought these yesterday but still....

3 really cool scarves from H&M like this:
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/purple.jpg
One in pink with sparkles
A checkerboard pink grey and black 
A checkerboard pink, yellow and green one-this one is really funky and cool

A headband with a bow on it
http://www.jaffahair.co.uk/ecomm/graphics/PR_601_LG.jpg

And a long pendent necklace sort of like this
http://www.styleattractions.com/images/Tear Drop Pendant Necklace os.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Torrid coupon!

$25 off your purchase of $100 or more - FALL25OFF
$75 off your purchase of $250 or more - FALL75OFF

Coupon lasts between Friday August 14 - Sunday August 16


----------



## george83

£3 pounds from A Wear


----------



## Fallenangel2904

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Old Navy today with my boyfriend. He got 5 tees and a hoodie, and he bought me a green 3/4 sleeve cardi and a black tank with gray embroidery. We spent under $40! (I love that we don't have tax on clothes.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I got some new panties to match my new (very ugly, but ever so necessary) beige plunge. You know, since over 100 pairs wasn't enough for me. I LOVE the ruffled leopard print ones. I have those in black and white leopard, too.



That cardi is so cute! I love that lime green. I need some more cardis for fall- Do you know what size do they go up to at ON for sweaters like that? I know there are no more in stock plus sizes per say which sucks.


----------



## shazza

I just bought this from www.plussizedclothing.com.au






I buy a lot of clothes from this store. Everything I have bought is just fantastic and really really affordable and I certainly wasn't disappointed by my latest purchase. It fits perfectly and really flatters my curves.

I want to wear it for the races coming up soon. Anybody got any advice on what sort of accessories would go well with it? I like the classic look of it but i want to add some colour to my outfit too.

Any advice would be really appreciated and you should definitely check out their store. Its just brilliant. They range from sizes 12-36 and ship internationally.


----------



## Suze

4 basic tank shirts and one sweatshirt skirt
i REALLY shouldn't do any shopping, but i don't need to pay for them until next month so they doesn't really count. 

i was only able to get tiny pics, but it's not like it's anything spectacular about them.  

View attachment 35-6955_X.jpg


View attachment 35-7550F1_X.jpg


View attachment 25-6408_F.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, it said dry clean on the tag. Hopefully that's wrong & the site is right. I'll have to post pix of the dress when I wear it...


----------



## AshleyEileen

Fallenangel2904 said:


> That cardi is so cute! I love that lime green. I need some more cardis for fall- Do you know what size do they go up to at ON for sweaters like that? I know there are no more in stock plus sizes per say which sucks.



It's just an XXL in the regular sizes. I'm going to wear it open anyway.


----------



## Suze

got some money people owned me so i bought some stuff...(duh) everything is H&M (xl) i'm in love with the dress, but couldn't find a picture (it's zebra printed in different colors. Not as tacky as it sounds! Kinda Matthew Williamson-ish)

if i wasn't so lazy i would post here, oh well, soon! 

View attachment DXL755_70882_09090_62_6337.jpg


View attachment DXL755_72051_08000_64_0157.jpg


View attachment DXL755_72051_63013_64_0156.jpg


----------



## Ernie

I bought a bone chew toy to my narcaleptic greyhound. No joke.


----------



## thatgirl08

Suze said:


> got some money people owned me so i bought some stuff...(duh) everything is H&M (xl) i'm in love with the dress, but couldn't find a picture (it's zebra printed in different colors. Not as tacky as it sounds! Kinda Matthew Williamson-ish)
> 
> if i wasn't so lazy i would post here, oh well, soon!



THose are all so cute!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm going to burn in hell.  I should NOT be buying more crap but I just can't help it. First I hit Torrid and bought this and this. Then i went to Silhouettes and bought this in amethyst and this in black. 

I made a couple of good investments though. I spent over $230.00 on a sewing class and a class on how to keep organized. Also I bought this to take my sewing machine with me to class.

As usual I'm hovering over a few things but not sure if I should. I'm looking at some boots and a nifty piece of ear jewelry.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i took my daughter back to school clothes shopping today and went for the first time to a store called 'dots'. it was cute, punky kinda clothes and she found a couple of things. i was really surprised that they carry clothes up to size 24. i would not have thought to look there for plus sized clothes. 

while the quality was not great, they had really trendy stuff and it was dirt cheap. my daughter got a really cool vest with grommets for 16 dollars and a cool pair of jeans for 12 bucks!

they had other things on clearance, but she thought they were too preppy...lol. 

fyi...jcp is having 50 pct off their pink ticket clearance. got my daughter a pair of jeans there for 9.99!

also having good sales at sears!

just thought i would share in case any one has a dots in their area

have a good day!


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm going to burn in hell.  I should NOT be buying more crap but I just can't help it. First I hit Torrid and bought this and this. Then i went to Silhouettes and bought this in amethyst and this in black.
> 
> I made a couple of good investments though. I spent over $230.00 on a sewing class and a class on how to keep organized. Also I bought this to take my sewing machine with me to class.
> 
> As usual I'm hovering over a few things but not sure if I should. I'm looking at some boots and a nifty piece of ear jewelry.



ooh love those torrid tops! I'm trying so hard to be good and not buy more clothes for me.. Max and Alex are going to need winter wardrobes in October... so i want to have the cash on hand for that..
I'm a fashionaholic


----------



## cherylharrell

The halter is soo cute! I went into a Roses store & bought a bunch of stuff. No clothes or fun stuff. It was stuff like a bd present for an elderly lady my late hubbys cousin is friends with and some bd presents for a nephews first bd and some plastic boxes for storing things. I got the nephew a cute suit for only $10...


----------



## Tania

At the Igigi reception and sale on thursday, I bought three dresses, including the teal and blue/white dresses below. I also purchased a black and gold cocktail dress sample for $50!!!!!

Further, today I learned that I won another dress! I chose the indigo/black "Galina" dress below. 

View attachment b0709wht.jpg


View attachment 36gromjdeh.jpg


View attachment 360p3rbluh.jpg


----------



## Weeze

I went to torrid and got this and this
they had it put together on a mannequin with a big chunk necklace, and i followed to do this


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> At the Igigi reception and sale on thursday, I bought three dresses, including the teal and blue/white dresses below. I also purchased a black and gold cocktail dress sample for $50!!!!!
> 
> Further, today I learned that I won another dress! I chose the indigo/black "Galina" dress below.



nice haul! I really like that turquoise dress.


----------



## Suze

just wanted to point out that the tee's at threadless runs small. the xxl was a bit on the tight side and i'm usually a xl in top stuff. Maybe the guy shirts are larger idk :S

it helped when i stretched them out, though

just a heads up!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the last time i was on threadless i learned that lesson the hard way.  their women's tee shirts seem to be cut like juniors...skinny in the middle. i usually end up getting the guy's version. they tend to be cut roomier.


----------



## Tooz

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=29916&vid=1&pid=670379










Sorry 'bout the pic size.


----------



## ashmamma84

Really cute. I like how military inspired the second pic looks. And you could set it off with some dark brown riding boots. HOT.


----------



## Tooz

ashmamma84 said:


> Really cute. I like how military inspired the second pic looks. And you could set it off with some dark brown riding boots. HOT.



I actually have some cute brown boots from Torrid I was planning on wearing it with!


----------



## Teleute

Suze said:


> just wanted to point out that the tee's at threadless runs small. the xxl was a bit on the tight side and i'm usually a xl in top stuff. Maybe the guy shirts are larger idk :S
> 
> it helped when i stretched them out, though
> 
> just a heads up!



IIRC, threadless prints their designs on American Apparel tees, which always run teensy. I now check any online t-shirt vendors beforehand to make sure they don't use AA tees... they're a popular brand, and they have NO CHANCE IN HELL of getting over my boobs. Ah well.

Edit: omg, I LOVE that jacket. So hot!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tooz said:


> http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=29916&vid=1&pid=670379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout the pic size.



ooh that's super cute!! i would love to buy it but not sure about how it'd look on my appley-doublebelly shape


----------



## cherylharrell

Went with my folks to eat in the mall and got to look around a bit. Got a coupla things in Claires. Silver hoop earrings and a cute stretchy beaded bracelet that is a bit snug on me but I am gonna take it apart & re-bead it adding on more beads so it will fit...


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a pretty puprle v-neck JMS tee shirt at Walmart. I got it in a 5x (didnt know they went that high, normally i wear a 4x) and am happy i did because the size made the length of the shirt perfect for me 
I'm going to drag my boys to Avenue to pick up a pair or two of their sale capris


----------



## mybluice

I have been doing alot of shopping this weekend. Here are the non-clothing items I have purchased...Kenmore canister vacumn, a new home phone I think it's Panasonic, matching dresser and bedside table for Nick's room, end table from World Market for the living room and several other things I can't seem to recall right now...lol.

Clothing: I went to Fashion Bug today not sure I like the new layout, but anyways I got a couple of good deals.

I got 2 shirts and a pair of dress pants and only spent $37.45.

I also bought for $100 (which is a good deal if you know Silpada) a Silpada necklace, earrings and bracelet from this lady who had gotten them as a gift from a guy and never wore them.


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought these from ON a few minutes ago:




































I've also recently purchased 10 pairs of underwear from Lane Bryant, a bra from HerRoom.com, three bras, a sweater and a short sleeve turtle neck from Fashion Bug, a tank top and gray shrug from Deb, a purple banded bottom shirt with crochet-y stuff in the back and a pair of flats from Maurices and a black shrug from Ashley Stewart. All for school. :]


----------



## Crystal

Ooooh, nice haul, thatgirl!

I love that pink hoodie. And it sounds like you got some really cute things for school as well. I made a dent in the XXL section of Old Navy for school, so I know how you feel. 

And now after buying textbooks, I am officially broke. No more shopping for a while.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ooooh, nice haul, thatgirl!
> 
> I love that pink hoodie. And it sounds like you got some really cute things for school as well. I made a dent in the XXL section of Old Navy for school, so I know how you feel.
> 
> And now after buying textbooks, I am officially broke. No more shopping for a while.



Haha yeah I'm pretty damn broke too and I haven't even bought books yet!


----------



## Sugar

I picked this baby up at 80% off today.


----------



## HottiMegan

oooh Lucky, love that purse!! Im a huge sucker for purple..


----------



## thatgirl08

That purse is super cute! :]


----------



## theladypoet

I bought this adorable belt today, as well as a classic black Louben skirt and a bright pink blouse. But I'm too lazy to take pictures of myself in the blouse and skirt.


----------



## mszwebs

OK... this wasn't TODAY.

But it was really recently.

This Tee in a 5.

I'll report back on the 5 sizing as far as Graphic Tee's go.


----------



## Sugar

HottiMegan said:


> oooh Lucky, love that purse!! Im a huge sucker for purple..





thatgirl08 said:


> That purse is super cute! :]



Thanks...I'm just excited to get to post something lol.


----------



## TraciJo67

I got these at Macy's on clearance today ... with a 20% off coupon, it came to less than $25. 




I also got a really cute pair of sandals that I couldn't find on their website -- originally $69, I got them for $12. 

View attachment blouse.jpg


View attachment jeans.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

I bought these this week :


----------



## PhatChk

My mother made buy a bathing suit for the bash:


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought that green shirt and the brown one (in yellow though) but ended up returning them because they looked terrible on me.. glad they worked for you, they're super cute!

Where'd you get the star shirt? It looks really cute:]


----------



## AnotherJessica

PhatChk said:


> I bought these this week :



This is soooo pretty! Where did you buy it?


----------



## thatgirl08

AnotherJessica said:


> This is soooo pretty! Where did you buy it?



If it's the same shirt I think it is (I bought it in green but had to return it) it's from Walmart.


----------



## AnotherJessica

I never find anything like that at the Walmart I go to. I bought this at Old Navy on Saturday:


----------



## PhatChk

thatgirl08 said:


> If it's the same shirt I think it is (I bought it in green but had to return it) it's from Walmart.


Yep I did
:happy:

I bought some of that clothes at walmart, dots, and avenue I needed new clothe. But pants too but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## thatgirl08

AnotherJessica said:


> I never find anything like that at the Walmart I go to. I bought this at Old Navy on Saturday:



That's so cute! 

I don't know where in Rochester you live but the one on Ridge in Greece and the one in Brockport generally has quite a good selection.. I saw that shirt at both.


----------



## AnotherJessica

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know where in Rochester you live but the one on Ridge in Greece and the one in Brockport generally has quite a good selection.. I saw that shirt at both.



I'm technically in Brighton. I went to college in Brockport so I did go to the Super Walmart pretty often once it opened but I haven't been there in a while. I guess I'll have to make a trip back there because the ones in my area suck.


----------



## thatgirl08

AnotherJessica said:


> I'm technically in Brighton. I went to college in Brockport so I did go to the Super Walmart pretty often once it opened but I haven't been there in a while. I guess I'll have to make a trip back there because the ones in my area suck.



Oh you went to SUNY Brockport? That's awesome. I currently live in Brockport so I go to the Super Walmart all the time. I love it, personally! I don't go out to Brighton very often so I have no idea what Walmarts are near there.


----------



## AnotherJessica

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh you went to SUNY Brockport? That's awesome. I currently live in Brockport so I go to the Super Walmart all the time. I love it, personally! I don't go out to Brighton very often so I have no idea what Walmarts are near there.



I sure did. I think it's the nicest Walmart in the area. The one in Geneseo is nice as well but Henrietta and Webster, not so much.


----------



## thatgirl08

AnotherJessica said:


> I sure did. I think it's the nicest Walmart in the area. The one in Geneseo is nice as well but Henrietta and Webster, not so much.



Yeah, agreed.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I treated myself to one of Kat Von D's eye shadow sets and some Urban Decay eye color primer yesterday. It was my first order from Sephora.com and it felt _very nice_. I can see how that site can be habit forming.


----------



## thatgirl08

ThatFatGirl said:


> I treated myself to one of Kat Von D's eye shadow sets and some Urban Decay eye color primer yesterday. It was my first order from Sephora.com and it felt _very nice_. I can see how that site can be habit forming.



ooh let me know how you like the shadow set.. I'm considering buying one!


----------



## Tania

Today, I bought some jewelry at Forever 21. While there, I learned that the BIG STORE in Modesto carries Faith 21. LET'S ALL GO.

I like the F21 jewelry because it's creatively tacky, but for a really fucking tiny person store, this shit is HUGE. The bracelets are ALWAYS too big for me. And not just slightly, either.

I'm also attaching a picture of my new eShakti.com dress. It's a rad tiki print. I got it made to measure, and they did an AWESOME job. 






View attachment Photo 34.jpg


View attachment Photo 35.jpg


----------



## Tooz

omg TANIA. I WANT one of the bracelets like the first one on your arm...the multi colored gem one?


Also I thought Walmart was trashy?


----------



## Tania

Dude maybe the website still has them? These were final sale so I dunno how long they've been in the stores. 

ETA: I just checked the site; no dice as far as my feeble eyes can see!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tania, love the dress! especially the sash! gorgeous!


----------



## Tania

Thanks! I love that it's basically an 18th century gaulle...just with no sleeves!


----------



## StarWitness

I bought my *first pair of skinny jeans*. Oh yes, my friends. Keep on the lookout for other signs of the apocalypse.

They're the standard jeans from Torrid in grey. And, um... I'm not 100% sure how to rock them properly. :blush: I have a "diamond" body shape, so I don't want the jeans to draw attention to my lack of a defined waist. (They do, however, show off my legs quite nicely.)


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> omg TANIA. I WANT one of the bracelets like the first one on your arm...the multi colored gem one?
> 
> 
> Also I thought Walmart was trashy?



I want that bracelet too.. gorgeous!

I assume that second comment is a dig at me. Dig away. I already said I shopped there ..


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> I want that bracelet too.. gorgeous!
> 
> I assume that second comment is a dig at me. Dig away. I already said I shopped there ..



Hello defensive! Not a dig, just remembering old times.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tania said:


> Today, I bought some jewelry at Forever 21. While there, I learned that the BIG STORE in Modesto carries Faith 21. LET'S ALL GO.
> 
> I like the F21 jewelry because it's creatively tacky, but for a really fucking tiny person store, this shit is HUGE. The bracelets are ALWAYS too big for me. And not just slightly, either.
> 
> I'm also attaching a picture of my new eShakti.com dress. It's a rad tiki print. I got it made to measure, and they did an AWESOME job.



Tania you are cuter than a basket full of bunnies! :happy: I love everything you bought.


----------



## Cors

Lovely buys Tania! 

StarWitness, not sure if I can help. I am a boyish Apple shape, such narrow ribs and hips that I have a permanent muffin top and little waist/hip definition which is something I dress to hide. Make sure the waistband fits well, especially from the side view because bumps do show and oh, that it doesn't make its way down when you walk. I avoid short tops and clingy fabrics like the plague, and prefer to stick to plain designs and empire waist tops and tunics. Anything too billowy or layered will probably make you look shapeless, so if you must, add a belt. I have proportionately short legs that can easily look stumpy too, so I try to make them look longer by hemming the excess fabric that gathers around my ankles and try to avoid flats with skinnies.


----------



## Tracy

Haven't bought anything new in a while but I'm really liking the new boyfriend jeans from Avenue. But not sure what size to order. I have never purchased anything from them and I'm not sure about their sizing. If it runs big or small. Does anyone know how their pant sizing runs?


----------



## StarWitness

Cors said:


> StarWitness, not sure if I can help. I am a boyish Apple shape, such narrow ribs and hips that I have a permanent muffin top and little waist/hip definition which is something I dress to hide. Make sure the waistband fits well, especially from the side view because bumps do show and oh, that it doesn't make its way down when you walk. I avoid short tops and clingy fabrics like the plague, and prefer to stick to plain designs and empire waist tops and tunics. Anything too billowy or layered will probably make you look shapeless, so if you must, add a belt. I have proportionately short legs that can easily look stumpy too, so I try to make them look longer by hemming the excess fabric that gathers around my ankles and try to avoid flats with skinnies.



Thanks Cors


----------



## Crystal

New sunglasses, woo!

I sat on my other ones.

So, my broke self went to Wal-mart and bought a $7 pair of cheapies. 

View attachment Dims 2.jpg


----------



## Tania

Crystal, that's tres glam!

Thanks gals! :*



LillyBBBW said:


> Tania you are cuter than a basket full of bunnies! :happy: I love everything you bought.



TY! That is the most adorable metaphor ever, btw.  IT IS AN HONOR TO BE COMPARED TO A BASKETFUL OF BUNNY.


----------



## PhatChk

Tania said:


> Today, I bought some jewelry at Forever 21. While there, I learned that the BIG STORE in Modesto carries Faith 21. LET'S ALL GO.
> 
> I like the F21 jewelry because it's creatively tacky, but for a really fucking tiny person store, this shit is HUGE. The bracelets are ALWAYS too big for me. And not just slightly, either.
> 
> I'm also attaching a picture of my new eShakti.com dress. It's a rad tiki print. I got it made to measure, and they did an AWESOME job.



wow the way you look in that dress...great buy


----------



## Tania

Oh ty! I totally recommend the made-to-measure option at eshakti!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I helped out with a "fashion show" at Catherine's last weekend. Got an additional 25% off the items that were on sale for 30% off. I spent $50-some dollars on $95 of stuff.






I got an orange shirt to go under it... no pic on website, but it's cute!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I've been shopping too much.
=|

Since when does KMart have cute clothes?! 









Those are both super long and stretchy. I got one in a 2 and one in a 3. They were only $4 each!






The site doesn't have the black and white zebra print that I got that cardi in. It was only $14.99!


_______________________________________________


From Target:

Black Leggings and a Purple Tank.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I've been shopping too much.
> =|
> 
> Since when does KMart have cute clothes?!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both super long and stretchy. I got one in a 2 and one in a 3. They were only $4 each!
> 
> 
> 
> The site doesn't have the black and white zebra print that I got that cardi in. It was only $14.99!
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> 
> From Target:
> 
> Black Leggings and a Purple Tank.



Those are really cuteeee. I should make a trip to Kmart.


----------



## Suze

suze bought heels  

View attachment p-c713529-1.jpg


----------



## MissToodles

Tracy said:


> Haven't bought anything new in a while but I'm really liking the new boyfriend jeans from Avenue. But not sure what size to order. I have never purchased anything from them and I'm not sure about their sizing. If it runs big or small. Does anyone know how their pant sizing runs?



I find most of their jeans run big, so I would order a size down from your regular size. But....that might not work, because I have avenue jeans in the same size, color and cut that all fit differently. do you have an avenue anywhere near you?


----------



## katorade

Suze said:


> suze bought heels





:smitten:Stupid 10 character rule.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got this belt and two pairs of thigh highs


----------



## thatgirl08

50% off clearance at Torrid!


----------



## HottiMegan

I too took advantage of that sale :d


----------



## Crystal

Ughhh! You ladies are killing me.

We all know of my sad obsession with all things Torrid. And right now, due to money troubles, I am consciously making an effort to abstain from all unnecessary shopping.

...does Torrid count as unnecessary?


----------



## HottiMegan

I am naughty. My husband had a bigger than normal paycheck today from being on call and getting called back a lot so i spent some of the excess 
I should be watching my spending better though too!


----------



## Weeze

HottiMegan said:


> I got this belt and two pairs of thigh highs



I just bought that belt, i looooove it 


I went to THE DEB today. Seriously... and I bought stuff. 
I got a maxi dress, a black bolero and a pair of like, gym shorts, all for $31!!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ughhh! You ladies are killing me.
> 
> We all know of my sad obsession with all things Torrid. And right now, due to money troubles, I am consciously making an effort to abstain from all unnecessary shopping.
> 
> ...does Torrid count as unnecessary?



Yeah I don't have enough money to pay my car payment next month but I spent like 40 bucks at Torrid :xxxxx oops. SHOPAHOLICS ANON.


----------



## HottiMegan

krismiss said:


> I just bought that belt, i looooove it
> 
> 
> I went to THE DEB today. Seriously... and I bought stuff.
> I got a maxi dress, a black bolero and a pair of like, gym shorts, all for $31!!



I have never actually done the belt thing since I'm apple shaped but i had in mind to be Peggy Bundy for Halloween this year and the belt is part of her costume. Then i started thinking about some of my empire type shirts that the belt could accessorize well.


----------



## Crystal

Yay for SUPER cheap headscarfs (50 cents) from some cheapy consignment shop in Market Square, downtown Knoxville, TN. 

View attachment Headscarf.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

cute scarf, Crystal and what a deal!

I have become so lazy with posting my hauls. I'll do better.

Here's a mini one

first two pairs of flats are from target

the last is from ON -- bought in pewter, but I'm thinking about picking up a blue pair

the dresses are from ON's petite section online 

View attachment fushcia suede flats.jpg


View attachment leopard flat.jpg


View attachment on675407-01viv01.jpg


View attachment on675591-01viv01.jpg


View attachment on675599-00viv01.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

I got my shirt!

Here are a few pics (Sorry, the first one is X-posted to the Recent pics thread):

View attachment Me me me.jpg


View attachment Me 2.jpg


This Tee Shirt is a Torrid 5X...it is EXTREMELY comfortable. I generally wear a 30-32 on top, and this was a pretty nice fit. A 4X would have worked, but this is much better.


----------



## ashmamma84

So cute, girl! Love the eyeshadow; it's so fun!


----------



## pinuptami

I got a new pair of shoes because I have three full days of lectures and luncheons to attend this week and I didn't think my leopard print flats were appropriate. Also got a new purse. Payless had buy one get one half off all merch, so I figured why not. 

View attachment shoes.jpg


View attachment purse.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Both of those are super cute!


----------



## AshleyEileen

pinuptami said:


> I got a new pair of shoes because I have three full days of lectures and luncheons to attend this week and I didn't think my leopard print flats were appropriate. Also got a new purse. Payless had buy one get one half off all merch, so I figured why not.



I've gone through 4 pairs of those flats in about 6 months. I wear them every day to work.


----------



## pinuptami

thatgirl08 said:


> Both of those are super cute!



Thanks, I am happy with them!


----------



## pinuptami

AshleyEileen said:


> I've gone through 4 pairs of those flats in about 6 months. I wear them every day to work.



Awesome, sounds like they will be pretty comfortable for me then!


----------



## LillyBBBW

pinuptami said:


> Awesome, sounds like they will be pretty comfortable for me then!



Those do look comfortable. I may order some, do they run large?


----------



## AshleyEileen

LillyBBBW said:


> Those do look comfortable. I may order some, do they run large?



I got a 10 wide like normal.


----------



## LunaLove

pinuptami said:


> Payless had buy one get one half off all merch, so I figured why not.





AshleyEileen said:


> I've gone through 4 pairs of those flats in about 6 months. I wear them every day to work.





pinuptami said:


> Awesome, sounds like they will be pretty comfortable for me then!




AE flats from Payless are probably the most comfortable shoes i've ever owned. they should be perfect for your orientation, tami! 
i've also gone through my share in various styles, even forgetting one pair at Port Authority in NYC. i _almost_ cried on the bus ride home.


----------



## Crystal

16 pieces of EyesLipsFace mineral makeup for $22 (including tax and shipping). 

I used a 75% Mineral Makeup coupon. Yayyy.


----------



## HottiMegan

You guys are making me want to shop!  Why is it when i'm low on funds, i want to shop even more!! The lure of the forbidden.. Darn rent being due and all!


----------



## adorably-creepy

I went back to school shopping today, at lululemon, Dynamite, Forever 21, and H&M. I only have pics of my lulu stuff so far, but I'll take pics of the other stuff later. I got three cardigans from H&M - teal, light blue, and magenta. I also got two shirts from Dynamite, and 3 from Forever 21. From lululemon I got:

Wrap pants, with a red waistband:
http://shop.lululemon.com/Wrap_Pant/pd/c/500/np/500/p/1515.html

Stride jacket in raspberry:
http://shop.lululemon.com/Stride_Jacket/pd/c/500/np/500/p/1484.html

In Motion crop:
http://shop.lululemon.com/In_Motion_Crop/pd/np/570/p/1229.html

Basically, I <3 lululemon.


----------



## thatgirl08

That stuff is outrageously priced (although I do admittely love the wrap pants)


----------



## Cupcake343

I bought this ADORABLE sweater yesterday at Lane Bryant. It's expensive, but I work there, so I got it 1/2 off! Too Cute! I can't wait 'till it's cool enough to wear it!

View attachment 4063996.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

Cupcake343 said:


> I bought this ADORABLE sweater yesterday at Lane Bryant. It's expensive, but I work there, so I got it 1/2 off! Too Cute! I can't wait 'till it's cool enough to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 69486






Ooo...that *is* cute! Are you gonna let me borrow it sometimes, kthanxs? :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Cupcake343 said:


> I bought this ADORABLE sweater yesterday at Lane Bryant. It's expensive, but I work there, so I got it 1/2 off! Too Cute! I can't wait 'till it's cool enough to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 69486



That is incredibly cute. I may have to use this most recent $50 Cheque I received in the mail. I love that mixture of colors.


----------



## Tania

My friends Cindy, Gretchen, and I cleared the Kiyonna sample rack this week. I got two dresses, two skirts, a top, and a velvet coat. 

Seriously. If you live anywhere near Orange County, CA, GO TO KIYONNA AND SHOP THE SAMPLES. $20 dresses and $10 separates. Most of them are size 1, but they do have some suit jackets in 3-5 (they're $50).


----------



## Sugar

Bath & Body Works...this stuff really does de-stress me at work.


----------



## cherylharrell

I went on a frenzy this week lol. Can't remember if I mentioned on here that I recently found on a clearance rack in Peebles Dept Store (kinda like a Macys) black wideleg pants for $5 and for around $8 a nice tye-dyed tunic top. The other day when I was in there with my mom I found some Levi's jeans with flared legs for around $7 on a clearance rack. I dunno if I'm gonna keep them cuz they seem a but snug on my stomach even tho the tag says the waist is a wider & roomier waist.

The other day my mom had to go to the drs and my dad & I went with her so we could all eat out. It's in a town next to this one. They have a Simply Fashion store there which is a cheap clothing store that has both plus & skinny sizes in it. And they have super plus sizes in some of there stores which is nice cuz if a 24's too snug in the sleeves I can get a 26. So I asked her to stop by there.

Well they had some nice sweatsuits in there, the kind with the zip front hoodie jacket and wideleg pants. Those are the only kind of sweats I like, the ones with the wide, wider or flared legs on the pants. They don't look so much like jogging clothes and look more stylish. I found a nice plum colored pair with a silver lame butterfly design imprinted on the jacket and a nice purple velvet one. They were only $9.99 for the jacket & $9.99 for the pants. I also found a cute gauze dress for $5 something on clearance. My mom comes in the store to tell me she's ready to leave the strip shopping thing. She sees me with the clothes and sys she'll get them for me and she also gets me the velvety sweatsuit in a turquoise blue color as well cuz she thought they were a good buy too. And they were cuz the next nite in Lane Bryant I noticed their sweatsuits like that were $39.99 for the jacket & almost that much for the pants. Anyway I got the dress and sweatsuit with the butterfly now and she's gonna give me the 2 velvet ones for Christmas. I really didn't need 2 velvet sweatsuits cuz I already have plenty. A nice burgundy or brick red velvet one I got in Lane Bryant a few yrs back, a teal blue/green velvet one I got in Old Navy when they had plus sizes in the store and my mom got me a brown one and a red velvet one 2 Christmases. Guess I have a lifetime supply now lol.

My mom had gone to the furniture store to get a chair for my plus sized dad for him to sit in in the bathroom. She found a jewelry armoire on sale & got it for me. Cuz when hubby passed on in March & I had to move in with them & rent my house they didn't have room for my jewelry armoire & she knew I missed it. This one is a little smaller than my other one I had but really & better than not having one

Then Wed I met a coupla friends to eat in the mall so I went looking around before I met them. I liked this dress but it was too expensive. I kept watching for it to go cheaper & it never went cheap enough.







http://www.lanebryant.com/product/S...ve-knit-dress/31767/pc/4053/pslot/5/c/776.uts

It was 70% off on clearance sale so I got it. I was surprised it was left in my size as usually the 24's & 26's are sold out by they time they go cheap. I'll have to sew together the front & back v's so it doesn't spread apart and show off my bra.

I need to slow down on buying now as I will be going to KY for a week with hubby's cousin & her hubby and her friend & I want to be able to afford that & buying on the trip...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cupcake343 said:


> I bought this ADORABLE sweater yesterday at Lane Bryant. It's expensive, but I work there, so I got it 1/2 off! Too Cute! I can't wait 'till it's cool enough to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 69486



OMG, I have been looking at argyle stuff myself. That sweater is cute Cupcake!


----------



## mybluice

I spent the majority of the day shopping with my friend Christy, we went to Fashion Bug, Lane Bryant and Kato. This is what I got at Fashion Bug.
In purple
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/APPAREL/tops/tees-knit-tops/Slub-Henley-Tee/11572/pc/5027/pslot/4/sc/5029/c/5028.uts

In gray stripe
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/APPAREL/tops/shirts-blouses/Striped-poplin-shirt/39088/pc/5027/pslot/39/sc/5031/c/5028.uts
In orange to go under the brown sweater
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/APPAREL/tops/camis-tanks/Lace-Trim-Cami/50540/pc/5027/pslot/4/sc/5030/c/5028.uts
In gray
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/APPAREL/tops/sweaters/Marled-Zip-Hoodie-Cardigan/17177/pc/5027/pslot/1/sc/5032/c/5028.uts

In gray
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/A...ter/22606/pc/5027/pslot/23/sc/5032/c/5028.uts

In brown
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/A...gan/45101/pc/5027/pslot/27/sc/5032/c/5028.uts


Jeans
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/A...eans/51632/pc/5027/pslot/7/sc/5036/c/5034.uts

This in black, teal and fuschia
http://www.fashionbug.com/product/INTIMATES/bras/padded/Tuxedo-Trim-Contour-Bra/51732/pc/5081/pslot/5/sc/5084/c/5082.uts

http://www.fashionbug.com/product/ACCESSORIES/50-off-costume-jewelry/necklaces/Graduated-Bead-Chain-Necklace/21637/pc/5108/pslot/6/sc/5134/c/14604.uts


http://www.fashionbug.com/product/ACCESSORIES/50-off-costume-jewelry/earrings/Pearlescent-Bead-Drop-Earrings/43616/pc/5108/pslot/3/sc/5136/c/14604.uts


http://www.fashionbug.com/product/ACCESSORIES/fashion-scarves/Metallic-Thread-Nubby-Scarf/54565/pc/5108/pslot/3/c/5152.uts


----------



## mybluice

This is my Lane Bryant haul:

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/Apparel-Accessories/Tops/sweaters/34-sleeve-cardigan-sweater/48162/pc/4018/pslot/10/sc/88/c/4019.uts

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/A...digan/53744/pc/4018/pslot/12/sc/88/c/4019.uts

Two of these the light purple and the cranberry
http://www.lanebryant.com/product/A...shirt/48324/pc/4018/pslot/19/sc/68/c/4019.uts

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/A...-polo/53914/pc/4018/pslot/40/sc/68/c/4019.uts

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/A...user/15317/pc/4018/pslot/15/sc/100/c/4022.uts


----------



## mybluice

Almost forgot....these from Lane Bryant

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/C...hort/36795/pc/4043/pslot/6/sc/4047/c/4045.uts

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/C...ort/36771/pc/4043/pslot/23/sc/4047/c/4045.uts

http://www.lanebryant.com/product/C...ini/25825/pc/4043/pslot/29/sc/4047/c/4045.uts



and these from Old Navy


http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=5626&vid=8&pid=670372

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41968&vid=1&pid=670427


----------



## crayola box

OOh all these gorgeous things everyone is getting is making me want to shop so i moseyed on over to the torrid website and saw that 1) clearance is 50% off through tomorrow, and 2) there are some things left in my size!

This is what I am looking at:

Bronze braid strap wedge heel

Lavender cardigan - by the way what do we think of this, is the whole fading into different shades thing too 1990's??

oh boo my favorite thing was a brown top with cut out shoulders and now its gone from the site...guess with clearance sales you snooze, you lose 

***Anyway the reason I am holding off on placing the order is because of this item that i have been eying forever, so hopefully someone familiar with Torrid can help. I am not sure what size to order I am a 2X in clothes, usually an 18, sometimes a 20 but in looking at the size chart on the website both seem like they would be too small. Do torrid sizes actually run small or true to size, as in should I just order my regular size and chalk it up to size chart inaccuracies like so many places? 
Also has anyone seen this skirt at the store in person, because I am worried that since they still have it available in almost every size on clearance that perhaps its not as cute in person as it is on the site, thoughts?  

Thanks in advance!!

BTW: anyone have any current coupon codes for the site, the ones on retailmenot are not working for me ...unless I am putting them in the wrong place- I am putting them in the spot that says gift card number when you check out yes?

ETA: ooh Torrid has some cute shoes this season - though I do wish some of the boots came in leather since some of their man made stuff sometimes looks low quality in person, and those cherry print wedges - I cant imagine where I would wear them but they are calling me...:blush:


----------



## thatgirl08

Okay due to getting a free merchandise certificate from Old Navy for almost 18 dollars + summer sales + Old Navy outlet store over the course of two shopping trips I've managed to get 5 tank tops and 3 tshirts for a little less than 20 dollars. :]

ETA: No pictures online of any of them though!


----------



## Suze

It's going to be another broke month. and it's all my fault. 

1. studded boots these boots will fit a wider calf fo sho'.
2. leather belts in tan & black. no longer on the site for some reason.
3. high waist skirt and petrol tights. www.ellos.no
4. discount candy 
5. shorts & blazer www.yoursclothing.co.uk 

View attachment monet3-blk_single.jpg


View attachment 33-5629.jpg


View attachment 23-4085.jpg


View attachment 3590e1b5-19e4-474f-8993-14310800cddf.jpg


View attachment 6ef55492-a3a3-4462-ab8c-9125e8b64e9d.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

I just got these three things for $40!












The last dress is for my birthday.
=D


I also bought two pairs of Crocs mary janes last night.
BOGO Free and free shipping!


----------



## LillyBBBW

This thread is a bad influence!  I just bought this coat in black. :wubu: I hope it fits. I also got a pair of gloves to go with them since they worked out to be nearly 75% off after all rebates.

I also bought a couple of pairs of capris and some plain black long-sleeve tops in black to update my supply. I'm planing on engaging in some gentle outdoor activities this fall/winter and need some layering things that support comfort. These will do.

I was in the market for a rolling backpack. Classes will start for me fairly soon and I'm going to need a better method of hauling junk around. I figure the less weight on me the better so I purchased this backpack in Wasabi Green. I can't wait to get my stuff! :happy:


----------



## Tania

I dig that coat!!!!!!!!!

I raided LB today. I got...

- This lace cami in four colors (cranberry, lime, black, and a berry color not shown on the site).

- This gray jacket.

- This sweater in the berry color.

- This babydoll.

- A hot pink, embroidered sale bra - ten bucks! 

Additionally, I bought two poppy hair thingies in autumnal red and cream at Claires! Yay.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Suze said:


> It's going to be another broke month. and it's all my fault.
> 
> 1. studded boots these boots will fit a wider calf fo sho'.
> 2. leather belts in tan & black. no longer on the site for some reason.
> 3. high waist skirt and petrol tights. www.ellos.no
> 4. discount candy
> 5. shorts & blazer www.yoursclothing.co.uk


 

i love the shorts! with a pair of opaque tights you can wear them well into fall...very nice!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crayola box said:


> OOh all these gorgeous things everyone is getting is making me want to shop so i moseyed on over to the torrid website and saw that 1) clearance is 50% off through tomorrow, and 2) there are some things left in my size!
> 
> This is what I am looking at:
> 
> Bronze braid strap wedge heel
> 
> Lavender cardigan - by the way what do we think of this, is the whole fading into different shades thing too 1990's??
> 
> oh boo my favorite thing was a brown top with cut out shoulders and now its gone from the site...guess with clearance sales you snooze, you lose
> 
> ***Anyway the reason I am holding off on placing the order is because of this item that i have been eying forever, so hopefully someone familiar with Torrid can help. I am not sure what size to order I am a 2X in clothes, usually an 18, sometimes a 20 but in looking at the size chart on the website both seem like they would be too small. Do torrid sizes actually run small or true to size, as in should I just order my regular size and chalk it up to size chart inaccuracies like so many places?
> Also has anyone seen this skirt at the store in person, because I am worried that since they still have it available in almost every size on clearance that perhaps its not as cute in person as it is on the site, thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> BTW: anyone have any current coupon codes for the site, the ones on retailmenot are not working for me ...unless I am putting them in the wrong place- I am putting them in the spot that says gift card number when you check out yes?
> 
> ETA: ooh Torrid has some cute shoes this season - though I do wish some of the boots came in leather since some of their man made stuff sometimes looks low quality in person, and those cherry print wedges - I cant imagine where I would wear them but they are calling me...:blush:


 
the shoes will be cute for next seaon...i say get them while the getting is good.

like the cardigan...keeps it bright around your face. i think the fade effect is cool. i vote go for it.


----------



## Suze

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i love the shorts! with a pair of opaque tights you can wear them well into fall...very nice!


that's my plan! thanks ;D


----------



## LillyBBBW

I love you all so much! :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Went across the border today and picked up these...


----------



## LillyBBBW

I JUST BOUGHT A NEW COFFEE MAKER!!! :bounce:

Retail therapy. :smitten:


----------



## Tania

Oooh, it's RED! CUTE!

I love that ring, Lu... bougainvillea pink is my favorite color!


----------



## luscious_lulu

LillyBBBW said:


> I JUST BOUGHT A NEW COFFEE MAKER!!! :bounce:
> 
> Retail therapy. :smitten:



I don't like coffee, but that's a pretty sweet looking machine!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks everybody. And lulu I love your duo eye shadow.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Shawna

Today I bought a pair of jeans from Fashion Bug and a few tops and a skirt from Catherines. I don't usually find anything that I like at Catherines so I was happy to find the skirt and the cute tops that I can wear to work. 

View attachment DSC00118-crop.jpg


View attachment DSC00115-resize.jpg


View attachment DSC00120-resized.jpg


----------



## Smushygirl

I went to Lane's today and bought this:







and this:


----------



## SocialbFly

Shawna said:


> Today I bought a pair of jeans from Fashion Bug and a few tops and a skirt from Catherines. I don't usually find anything that I like at Catherines so I was happy to find the skirt and the cute tops that I can wear to work.



OHHH those ARE cute!!! the color is awesome...your hair looks good too


----------



## SocialbFly

Smushygirl said:


> I went to Lane's today and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:



i realllly love the dress Smushy!!! the blouse is pretty too, but the dress, super


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Shawna said:


> Today I bought a pair of jeans from Fashion Bug and a few tops and a skirt from Catherines. I don't usually find anything that I like at Catherines so I was happy to find the skirt and the cute tops that I can wear to work.


 
shawna i love the tops. the colors look wonderful on you. the reds and oranges are great for fall!


----------



## Smushygirl

SocialbFly said:


> i realllly love the dress Smushy!!! the blouse is pretty too, but the dress, super



Thanks, Di! The dress is beautiful, but I can tell you that the blouse is gorgeous. I can't even describe how hawt it is. You can't see them in the pic, but it has sequins around the collar and notch, and it clings in just the right places, lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Smushygirl said:


> I went to Lane's today and bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:



I love the colours. The dress is so hawt!


----------



## Tania

I bought these eShakti dresses, posted to the Fall/Winter thread...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1278898&postcount=38


----------



## Crystal

Black beanie - $10
Brown cloth scarf - $12
Black and silver plaid flats - $22
Black shawl/sweater in size 3 - $25
Two pairs of brown and silver earrings - $5 each

All at Maurices.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Tania said:


> I bought these eShakti dresses, posted to the Fall/Winter thread...
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1278898&postcount=38


 
very nice tania! i especially love the aqua-ish wrap dress.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Black beanie - $10
> Brown cloth scarf - $12
> Black and silver plaid flats - $22
> Black shawl/sweater in size 3 - $25
> Two pairs of brown and silver earrings - $5 each
> 
> All at Maurices.



I LOVE Maurices.. I'm wearing a gorgeous purple top from there right now.


----------



## Crystal

I Heart Maurices, too. 

I applied for a credit card there yesterday. Trying to build up my credit. I'll buy a little, pay it off, buy a little, pay it off. 

I LOVE that they started offering a plus size line a while back. I can find some super cute tops there without paying LB or Torrid prices. Buuuut, I wish they would extend their jeans sizes. I can't squeeze my ass into a 24.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> I Heart Maurices, too.
> 
> I applied for a credit card there yesterday. Trying to build up my credit. I'll buy a little, pay it off, buy a little, pay it off.
> 
> I LOVE that they started offering a plus size line a while back. I can find some super cute tops there without paying LB or Torrid prices. Buuuut, I wish they would extend their jeans sizes. I can't squeeze my ass into a 24.



I wish they'd extend their sizes too, although I actually did squeeze my ass into one of their size 24 jeans.. some are pretty stretchy (3% spandex). They're tight but comfortable and look okay if I wear a looser shirt. I also applied for a credit card but was sadly denied.


----------



## Tracii

Hit a sale at Gabriel Bros today and got these.All for just under $20.00.
FINALLY found some jeans that fit.The jeans have a little flare at the bottom.Nothing fancy just needed some basic items.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Got this too.



[/IMG]


----------



## Tracii

Looking good Shawna I love the top and skirt too.Nice look.


----------



## Cors

I bought some new stuff recently. Mostly court-appropriate attire - plain white long-sleeved tops, black skirt suits and trouser suits, but I also found this gorgeous knee-length gothic dress and just had to get it. I'm bringing it to a photoshoot tomorrow so I'll probably get better pictures. 

My sister and I went shopping during lunch break, and I somehow fell in love with this smooshy satin quilted bag. I'm not a bag person at all and have a hard time justifying my purchases (no such restraint with shoes), even though my other bags are all falling apart... so my sister decided to give me an early birthday present! It made my day. 

I also ended up getting a pair of nude satin/black lace pumps. The 3" heel is a little shorter than I am used to, but they are so pretty, comfy and reasonably priced that I couldn't resist!


----------



## thejuicyone

5 dresses from forever21. (suprised I found that many to fit me)
Leggings and panties from torrid.
A dress from bandlu.

grand total $156 

I love dresses if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Smushygirl

Didn't buy today, but all arrived today!!!

From Roaman's, one each in red, black and brown:







From Jessica London, one pair in red:






And from the sale of all sales on Shoe Trader:




in purple




in navy

Whee!!!!


----------



## Tracii

Love the boots from Jessica's too cute.
cors the lace pumps are awesome the gothic dress is too.


----------



## Tania

Awesome finds, Gracie. That dress is darling.

PS - I WANT LACE OVERLAY SHOOZ.


----------



## Teleute

Cors said:


> I bought some new stuff recently. Mostly court-appropriate attire - plain white long-sleeved tops, black skirt suits and trouser suits, but I also found this gorgeous knee-length gothic dress and just had to get it. I'm bringing it to a photoshoot tomorrow so I'll probably get better pictures.
> 
> My sister and I went shopping during lunch break, and I somehow fell in love with this smooshy satin quilted bag. I'm not a bag person at all and have a hard time justifying my purchases (no such restraint with shoes), even though my other bags are all falling apart... so my sister decided to give me an early birthday present! It made my day.
> 
> I also ended up getting a pair of nude satin/black lace pumps. The 3" heel is a little shorter than I am used to, but they are so pretty, comfy and reasonably priced that I couldn't resist!



Ohhhh that dress is GORGEOUS! I love it so much - looking forward to better pictures  Also, totally with Tania on the lace shoes.


----------



## Geektastic1

Cors said:


> I bought some new stuff recently. Mostly court-appropriate attire - plain white long-sleeved tops, black skirt suits and trouser suits, but I also found this gorgeous knee-length gothic dress and just had to get it. I'm bringing it to a photoshoot tomorrow so I'll probably get better pictures.
> 
> My sister and I went shopping during lunch break, and I somehow fell in love with this smooshy satin quilted bag. I'm not a bag person at all and have a hard time justifying my purchases (no such restraint with shoes), even though my other bags are all falling apart... so my sister decided to give me an early birthday present! It made my day.
> 
> I also ended up getting a pair of nude satin/black lace pumps. The 3" heel is a little shorter than I am used to, but they are so pretty, comfy and reasonably priced that I couldn't resist!



Very pretty and elegant dress, Cors. It looks really nice on you, too. I'm sure the lace pumps and quilted satin bag will look great with it.


----------



## tinkerbell

I bought my first pair of real running shoes and running socks. And spent just under $100. I hope my feet will be happy.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

thejuicyone said:


> 5 dresses from forever21. (suprised I found that many to fit me)
> Leggings and panties from torrid.
> A dress from bandlu.
> 
> grand total $156
> 
> I love dresses if you couldn't tell.


 
bargain! way to shop!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Meet Betsy:


----------



## thatgirl08

Such a cute bag!


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> Meet Betsy:



love it!!!! <3


----------



## Inhibited

Given up trying to take pics, found pics similar on google instead.

Yesterday:
T bar singlets in blue and yellow from Big W
Grey top also from big w 
Also bought some pj's and undergarments (no pics)

Today from Target:
Jersey knit cardigan in black on sale
Flutter sleeve top in blue on sale
Black collared jacket - not sure about this but it was reduced from $60 - $15:00


----------



## Gingembre

Inhibited said:


> Given up trying to take pics, found pics similar on google instead.
> 
> Yesterday:
> T bar singlets in blue and yellow from Big W
> Grey top also from big w
> Also bought some pj's and undergarments (no pics)
> 
> Today from Target:
> Jersey knit cardigan in black on sale
> Flutter sleeve top in blue on sale
> Black collared jacket - not sure about this but it was reduced from $60 - $15:00




Nice haul!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> Meet Betsy:



That bag is just TOO cute!

I love Betsey's stuff...but it's so expensive, I can never afford it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Inhibited said:


> Given up trying to take pics, found pics similar on google instead.
> 
> Yesterday:
> T bar singlets in blue and yellow from Big W
> Grey top also from big w
> Also bought some pj's and undergarments (no pics)
> 
> Today from Target:
> Jersey knit cardigan in black on sale
> Flutter sleeve top in blue on sale
> Black collared jacket - not sure about this but it was reduced from $60 - $15:00



Great stuff! I love flutter sleeves.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Oh! I almost forgot. I went to Old Navy yesterday! I got a bunch of tees and tanks, plus I found a plus size cardigan there! All the clearance was 50% off the ticket price.

I got this bad boy for $2.49!!!


----------



## Crystal

After that purse and that cardi, you are officially the winner of Best Shopper Ever!

I have GOT to stay out of this thread. Being in college, I have my money budgeted out for the entire semester. All kinds of fun bargain shopping isn't in my budget. *crosses arms*

...*must not spend money, must not spend money*


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> Oh! I almost forgot. I went to Old Navy yesterday! I got a bunch of tees and tanks, plus I found a plus size cardigan there! All the clearance was 50% off the ticket price.
> 
> I got this bad boy for $2.49!!!



2.49.. that's awesome! I just got 5 tees and 5 tanks for 30 bucks there!


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> 2.49.. that's awesome! I just got 5 tees and 5 tanks for 30 bucks there!



I got 6 tanks, 4 tees, 2 hoodies (for the boy), two body washes, and that cardi for under $30. 

I spent wayyy more on Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin wallflowers and soap at B&BW!


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I got 6 tanks, 4 tees, 2 hoodies (for the boy), two body washes, and that cardi for under $30.
> 
> I spent wayyy more on Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin wallflowers and soap at B&BW!



Oh my god best haul ever.


----------



## mybluice

I got these 2 sweaters and this cami from LB today. 

View attachment 42648.jpg


View attachment 4041679_VC.jpg


View attachment 4051348_70.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Ya know, speaking of good deals...

I'm surfing Torrid's website for some cute camis on clearance and I started thinking. Where do these clothes and accessories go when they do not sell off clearance? Usually, when this happens, places like TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Ross get them for super cheap.

But, I have never seen any items from Torrid at any of the above places. Are they doing something else with their items that don't sell?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Inhibited said:


> Given up trying to take pics, found pics similar on google instead.
> 
> Yesterday:
> T bar singlets in blue and yellow from Big W
> Grey top also from big w
> Also bought some pj's and undergarments (no pics)
> 
> Today from Target:
> Jersey knit cardigan in black on sale
> Flutter sleeve top in blue on sale
> Black collared jacket - not sure about this but it was reduced from $60 - $15:00


 
i love the coat! in black is even better going into fall...great buy!


----------



## AshleyEileen

mybluice said:


> I got these 2 sweaters and this cami from LB today.



I was just looking at that cardi and cami set! I'm in love and it will be mine come Sophie's at work.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I love light jackets/blazers for fall.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ya know, speaking of good deals...
> 
> I'm surfing Torrid's website for some cute camis on clearance and I started thinking. Where do these clothes and accessories go when they do not sell off clearance? Usually, when this happens, places like TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Ross get them for super cheap.
> 
> But, I have never seen any items from Torrid at any of the above places. Are they doing something else with their items that don't sell?



The clothes that do not sell on clearance are often donated to a local good will, or....and it KILLS me to even say this, but they are torn up! I watched them do it with my own eyes earlier this year! My friend- who has a big mouth unlike me lol- struck up a convo with a few of the ladies working there, and they basically told her that they donate a lot of their stuff to good wills in the area, but what ever is not donated they have to shred up! And then I watched in horror as a friggin 50 dollar shirt was torn with a sizzor!  They said they could no longer just toss it because people used to go through their dumpsters and sell the stuff on Ebay! Insane isn't it? The ladies were really nice though, asked us our sizes and gave us a bunch of free merch that they hadn't shredded yet (Which they made us promise to be hush-hush about because they said they could loose their jobs) But it was obvious they didn't like shredding the clothes either. It was totally sad.


----------



## Crystal

GAVE you free clothes? I gotta hang around a Torrid when this is happening.  Hehe

I can't believe they shred them, though...ugh. That's ridiculous. They should at least sell them to Ross or TJMaxx.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

The local Catherine's here donates their leftover clearance stuff to local charity shops... but they may not necessarily be big ones! My mom's church has a thrift shop and has gotten stuff from Catherine's. I got a great deal on a leather coat with a broken zipper [easily enough fixed] for a great price.

Some places like Target donate to Goodwill and places like that.


----------



## thatgirl08

Instead of shredding them up they should put them on super clearance like Old Navy does. Can you imagine getting a 50 dollar shirt for like 3 bucks? That'd be awesome.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Instead of shredding them up they should put them on super clearance like Old Navy does. Can you imagine getting a 50 dollar shirt for like 3 bucks? That'd be awesome.



Aaaand, they'd be making more money than if they just shredded it!

Then again, in the long run, maybe they wouldn't because they know people would wait until they went on super clearance before they purchased anything.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Aaaand, they'd be making more money than if they just shredded it!
> 
> Then again, in the long run, maybe they wouldn't because they know people would wait until they went on super clearance before they purchased anything.



Hm, that's kinda true although I rarely wait because I'm afraid that something I really want will run out in my size! I'm sure ON still makes a lot of cash even though they put things on clearance.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

CrystalUT11 said:


> GAVE you free clothes? I gotta hang around a Torrid when this is happening.  Hehe
> 
> I can't believe they shred them, though...ugh. That's ridiculous. They should at least sell them to Ross or TJMaxx.




Or donate them to battered women's shelters, or those second chance places that help people who are living on the street have a work outfit. There's all kinds of stuff that could be done with those clothes that would actually benefit the communities their stores are in. It would be good public relations stuff too...


----------



## Tania

When I'm depressed, I buy shit. My philosophy is: If I look cute, all is not lost. 

Behold today's spoils from B & Lu:


----------



## Crystal

fatgirlflyin said:


> Or donate them to battered women's shelters, or those second chance places that help people who are living on the street have a work outfit. There's all kinds of stuff that could be done with those clothes that would actually benefit the communities their stores are in. It would be good public relations stuff too...



Absolutely. Maybe we should write to them and suggest this. Surely there are many other, more beneficial things that can be done with this clothing than to take a pair of scissors to it. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Hm, that's kinda true although I rarely wait because I'm afraid that something I really want will run out in my size! I'm sure ON still makes a lot of cash even though they put things on clearance.



Yeah, you're probably right. ON is rolling in cash, and yet, their stuff is dirt cheap! Could you imagine getting a hot pair of Z. Cavaricci jeans from Torrid for $10?? Wouldn't that be nice...



Tania said:


> When I'm depressed, I buy shit. My philosophy is: If I look cute, all is not lost.
> 
> Behold today's spoils from B & Lu:



That dress is adorable! Post pics please.  (PS. I hope you feel better, darling)


----------



## Tania

I sure will, Crystal. Just for you. :* (And thanks!)


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I bought these late last night....gotta love impulse online shopping lol

From Target:





Bought this dress in both blue and black





Cardi from Woman Within- on clearance. I like the color for Fall. 





Flats from Avenue- bought in Charcol





From Old Navy- basic bootcuts


----------



## Crystal

My roommate and I made a late night trip to the brand new Forever 21 in Knoxville. Since they dont like fat girls, I just got some cute accessories. &#61514;

PS. Why have I been buying my accessories at Torrid? These are super cute and SO much cheaper. I got this entire haul for $21.80.

This in Mustard Yellow:





This owl necklace in Gold:





Two sets of the rose earring studs in turquoise and purple:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> My roommate and I made a late night trip to the brand new Forever 21 in Knoxville. Since they don’t like fat girls, I just got some cute accessories. &#61514;
> 
> PS. Why have I been buying my accessories at Torrid? These are super cute and SO much cheaper. I got this entire haul for $21.80.
> 
> This in Mustard Yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This owl necklace in Gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two sets of the rose earring studs in turquoise and purple:



Super cute!! I love the hat! That mustard yellow color seems to really be in this Fall! 

And...I felt the same way when I went into H&M! I bought like 4 scarves, a necklace, and a headband...for like 30 bucks! The only thing I DO like Torrid for is things like rings and bracelets since they are made to fit larger fingers and wrists. Aside from that, I definitly don't mind shopping at the skinny chick stores for accessories lol.


----------



## Crystal

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Super cute!! I love the hat! That mustard yellow color seems to really be in this Fall!
> 
> And...I felt the same way when I went into H&M! I bought like 4 scarves, a necklace, and a headband...for like 30 bucks! The only thing I DO like Torrid for is things like rings and bracelets since they are made to fit larger fingers and wrists. Aside from that, I definitly don't mind shopping at the skinny chick stores for accessories lol.



Heck yes! No more shopping at Torrid for $30-a-piece necklaces.  I do like their rings, though. I asked the cashier at Forever 21 and she said all of their rings were size 6. A freaking size 6. Who the hell can wear that?


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Heck yes! No more shopping at Torrid for $30-a-piece necklaces.  I do like their rings, though. I asked the cashier at Forever 21 and she said all of their rings were size 6. A freaking size 6. Who the hell can wear that?



1 6? Wow that's small even for thin woman lol. I think the average size is a 7.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Super cute!! I love the hat! That mustard yellow color seems to really be in this Fall!
> 
> And...I felt the same way when I went into H&M! I bought like 4 scarves, a necklace, and a headband...for like 30 bucks! The only thing I DO like Torrid for is things like rings and bracelets since they are made to fit larger fingers and wrists. Aside from that, I definitly don't mind shopping at the skinny chick stores for accessories lol.





I LOVE that owl necklace! I've been looking for one at the stores around here, and I never could find one. Now I know to look at a Forever 21. All the things you bought are adorable!


----------



## Sugar

Fallenangel2904 said:


> 1 6? Wow that's small even for thin woman lol. I think the average size is a 7.



I wear a 5 on my ring finger. A 7 would be too big for any of my fingers.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cardi from Woman Within- on clearance. I like the color for Fall.



WHERE IS IT?!
I can't find it. 
=[


----------



## Fallenangel2904

AshleyEileen said:


> WHERE IS IT?!
> I can't find it.
> =[



Oopse! I meant Jessica London! Gahh I can't even keep track of where I shop anymore, that's how you know I have a problem lol. 

Here's the link! 
http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Deep...10521&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0&pref=pvp


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> I LOVE that owl necklace! I've been looking for one at the stores around here, and I never could find one. Now I know to look at a Forever 21. All the things you bought are adorable!



That's my favorite piece.  It was only $5.40, too. I'm wearing it today. It's just the right length. I love it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I bought jeans, may God have mercy on my soul. Sadly, my favorite pair of jeans, a size 14 pair of Seven's that I got at the now defunct Gottshalk, wore out yesterday so it was time. Past time, in fact.

I tried on 25 pairs of jeans in sizes 12 to 16, all were too long, most fit me horribly, and they were stupidly expensive. How hard can it be to fit my ass without costing a fortune or being 12 inches too long? I'm 5'2", not 4'8". What. The. Hell.

Ugh.

I did manage to find two pair that were acceptable, but not great, and they were on sale. Then I bought two pair of leggings, one plain black, and another a lacy black! And then to reward myself, I bought (yet another!) hippie skirt!

Oh and I got my toes done, too. They're very pretty. Too bad it's too cold to wear sandals anymore!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I bought a bunch of tunics. I bought these pants, which I love, but even in the biggest size they're very revealingly tight on me (every. single. bump) which is fine, but I need these at work, where that is not so fine. lol. So I got tunics to go over them. 

I'm planning to wear those pants in the black pinstripe, then this tunic in ruby (it's 34" long, so should *hopefully* cover the belly), then this shrug cardi in black at a special event next week. That is, if the top gets here in time. If not, I have a backup plan, but it won't be as nice. lol


----------



## Inhibited

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bought a bunch of tunics. I bought these pants, which I love, but even in the biggest size they're very revealingly tight on me (every. single. bump) which is fine, but I need these at work, where that is not so fine. lol. So I got tunics to go over them.
> 
> I'm planning to wear those pants in the black pinstripe, then this tunic in ruby (it's 34" long, so should *hopefully* cover the belly), then this shrug cardi in black at a special event next week. That is, if the top gets here in time. If not, I have a backup plan, but it won't be as nice. lol



I <3 the pants and the shrug, pissed that they don't deliver internationally


----------



## Tooz

Miss Vickie said:


> Too bad it's too cold to wear sandals anymore!



Wow, how cold is it there? I can generally wear sandals until about freezing. I thought this was a trait almost everyone who lived in colder climates had? 

Pics of toes anyway ?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Miss Vickie said:


> Too bad it's too cold to wear sandals anymore!



Is it getting cold there already Vickie? My friend has been in Juneau all week writing training and she said that it has been raining the whole time she's been there. Guess the snow isn't too far off either now... 

I think I'm gonna try to make it up to Fairbanks this winter, gotta buy a parka!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Tania said:


> When I'm depressed, I buy shit. My philosophy is: If I look cute, all is not lost.
> 
> Behold today's spoils from B & Lu:



It took me a minute to figure out what the first picture was. The dress is very cute!


----------



## Carrie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...then this tunic in ruby (it's 34" long, so should *hopefully* cover the belly)


It will, Gin - I have that top in a few colors, and it's long enough to cover my belly, so it should definitely be long enough for a half pint like you (kidding! Kidding. ). I really like it, it's very cute on (and great for a shoulder tattoo, heh), and quite comfy.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got myself a few things. I haven't shopped in ages for myself. I have been wanting a purple purse and it's been a while since i saw one that i liked. i need a bigger bag these days since i ditched the diaper bag. So i need supplies for Alex. I got myself a big purple bag at Target. They didn't have a pic of it online so maybe i'll take a pic of it sometime. (hubby has my camera while he's on his corporate retreat)
I also hit Old Navy to get a couple things i wanted to see if they'd look good on me 




I'm a sucker for purple


----------



## Tania

I love that purple dress, Megan!

Still waiting on my B&Lu orders to arrive. Sigh!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carrie said:


> It will, Gin - I have that top in a few colors, and it's long enough to cover my belly, so it should definitely be long enough for a half pint like you (kidding! Kidding. ). I really like it, it's very cute on (and great for a shoulder tattoo, heh), and quite comfy.


Thank you Carrie!  The largeness of my belly always means I need longer things if I want to cover it, because the amount it sticks out shortens everything, so I always wonder. lol. I realllly hope this tunic gets here in time for me to wear it Monday!


----------



## Donna

BBM, I think we are proportioned about the same and I have that tunic (and the shrug as well...just in a different color combination) and it is plenty long on me even with my belly. It's very comfortable and wears well...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Man, maybe I should buy more (I bought it in three colors, but maybe I need more! LOL)

Thanks Donna! 

ETA: I have that shrug cardi in like 8 different colors. It's perfect for enabling me to wear sleeveless summer shirts at the office.


----------



## thatgirl08

I love shrugs because I have so many cute tank tops but don't like to go sleeveless usually.

Also, I got 3 lingerie tank tops, 1 corset-y type thing and 6 pairs of undies at Lane Bryant for 46 dollars. YEAH 46 DOLLARS. I was so excited. Underwear on sale 3 for $27, lingerie/corset on sale $7 each plus coupon for $25 off $75 plussss 20% off for applying for a credit card. Best day ever. Also I miraculously got approved for the card so yayay my first credit card!! (yes yes I'll be careful) Sadly, I couldn't find any pics online.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I love shrugs because I have so many cute tank tops but don't like to go sleeveless usually.
> 
> Also, I got 3 lingerie tank tops, 1 corset-y type thing and 6 pairs of undies at Lane Bryant for 46 dollars. YEAH 46 DOLLARS. I was so excited. Underwear on sale 3 for $27, lingerie/corset on sale $7 each plus coupon for $25 off $75 plussss 20% off for applying for a credit card. Best day ever. Also I miraculously got approved for the card so yayay my first credit card!! (yes yes I'll be careful) Sadly, I couldn't find any pics online.



Woo! My first credit card was with Kohl's, then Torrid, and now I have a Maurcies card. All with a $0 balance at the moment. Buy a little (less than $100) and then pay it off as soon as possible. Do that again and again...and it'll slowly build your credit. 

And awesome shopping job today. I don't think I've EVER come out of LB spending less than $50.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

So... I bought this dress, arrived in the mail today, with the intention of having it for the NJ Bash. The only way I'm gonna be able to wear it, however, is with breast reduction surgery. I don't even think clear duct tape will work. :\


----------



## Saoirse

I just got a job at Old Navy... I've already picked out what I'll spend my first paycheck on.

Cause paying bills is so not cool!


----------



## Inhibited

Sweet Tooth said:


> So... I bought this dress, arrived in the mail today, with the intention of having it for the NJ Bash. The only way I'm gonna be able to wear it, however, is with breast reduction surgery. I don't even think clear duct tape will work. :\



Am luving this dress


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Inhibited said:


> Am luving this dress



Yeah... I'm loving it, too.... when it's not on me. LOL


----------



## Inhibited

Sweet Tooth said:


> Yeah... I'm loving it, too.... when it's not on me. LOL



lol aww am the same with dresses, am looking for a maxi dress, have tried heaps on but can't find one the looks right.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> I love that purple dress, Megan!
> 
> Still waiting on my B&Lu orders to arrive. Sigh!



I'm really hoping that the dress looks okay on me. The last old navy dress i got, i really liked it. 

I love your dress you ordered, i wish my body shape could support such a kind of dress 

I am always in agony waiting for my online purchases to show up! I know your pain!


----------



## Cors

I love your new purchases Tania, and you're cute no matter what! :kiss2: 

My sister and I did more damage at a local shoe shop. We got both pairs for approx £30 which is a great deal. Her adorable striped pair on the left, my cartoony one with clear sequins all over on the right. They dig into the heel though, despite heel grips and they gave me blisters on the side as well. Grrrr.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Sweet Tooth said:


> So... I bought this dress, arrived in the mail today, with the intention of having it for the NJ Bash. The only way I'm gonna be able to wear it, however, is with breast reduction surgery. I don't even think clear duct tape will work. :\


 
is it because the top is just too small? or because you can't wear a bra with the plunge? you may want to try adhesive supports. these go to dd

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...301&storeId=301&langId=-1&productId=500977252

that would give you the support you need under the plunge.


----------



## Cors

Sweet Tooth, is your problem spillage, support or just tightness? I tend to go braless in tops like that, tape the sides to my skin and hope the tightness will provide a little lift. Try Hollywood fashion tape, it works much better than clear duct tape. Not sure about adhesive supports, I am a G cup and they don't work for me at all, plus they might show or create weird bulges!

My sweetheart showing me my new clutch! I have never used a clutch before. How do you ladies wear yours?


----------



## Tania

Cute shoes, Gracie! :*

Megan, will you take pics in the purple dress for us when it comes?


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my camera back from hubby and took a pic of my new purse:





As soon as i get my dress, if it fits okay, I"ll post pics.


----------



## Crystal

Oh Megan, you and your purple, hehe.

That purse is gorgeous. I love that shade of purple.


----------



## HottiMegan

he he, you'd think i'd have a closet full of purple clothes and accessories how much i love purple. My clothes are mostly black or teal/turquoise


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Cors said:


> My sweetheart showing me my new clutch! I have never used a clutch before. How do you ladies wear yours?



That clutch is beautiful, Cors. I love clutch purses. I either tuck the strap into the bag and just clutch the clutch, or alternate between holding it by the strap and letting it dangle from around my wrist with my hand up as I'm walking or standing, whatever happens naturally.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got up to about $100 in my cart at Oldnavy.com. So many cute things on sale..unfortunately the last thing I can do right now is spend money. I shut down the page *sigh*

GRRR


----------



## katorade

I was a little disappointed in my first venture to Avenue. The store I went to wasn't very large, and the bulk of the stuff they had was the stuff I had no interest in. That didn't stop me from finding some stuff anyway. 






























Oddest thing ever, I got these in petite which were perfect in length. I'm 5'7.:






For fun, but in bright shades of red:


----------



## Tania

Okay, as promised! B&Lu dress and shrug... 

View attachment DSC01325.JPG


View attachment DSC01320.JPG


----------



## Cors

Thanks TFG! I am mostly afraid of dropping the clutch too often, or it getting snatched away. I suppose I'll just have to wrap the chain around my hand.

Lovely haul, Katorade! What is your inseam? These days even kids' jeans come in 31" which is longer than many petites! 

Tania, you look so classy and I love the pop of red. Great brows too. :kiss2:


----------



## Inhibited

Tania said:


> Okay, as promised! B&Lu dress and shrug...



That dress looks so much better on, I <3 how it looks on you.


----------



## HottiMegan

Super cute Tania!! I love your style. It's exactly how i'd dress if i weren't an apple


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

katorade said:


> Oddest thing ever, I got these in petite which were perfect in length. I'm 5'7.:



LOL I know this feeling!! It's peculiar. I'm almost 5'6 (just about, maybe .5 inch away) and I think I'm normal height. I mean that's what the charts say, right? Everything I've purchased lately in terms of long dresses and pants have been touching the ground so I'm wondering ... 
Is there too much gravity today or something? Are the height standards changing? Am I slouching? Are my legs or torso shrinking in height? When you start tripping on your dresses and have to pretreat the hems of your cargo pants before you wash them because they've been able to reach the ground, it's a little frustrating  WTH is going on? 

P.S.: Great choices above-- tres qyoot!


----------



## katorade

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> LOL I know this feeling!! It's peculiar. I'm almost 5'6 (just about, maybe .5 inch away) and I think I'm normal height. I mean that's what the charts say, right? Everything I've purchased lately in terms of long dresses and pants have been touching the ground so I'm wondering ...
> Is there too much gravity today or something? Are the height standards changing? Am I slouching? Are my legs or torso shrinking in height? When you start tripping on your dresses and have to pretreat the hems of your cargo pants before you wash them because they've been able to reach the ground, it's a little frustrating  WTH is going on?
> 
> P.S.: Great choices above-- tres qyoot!



I asked the sales lady and she said that they're now making the legs longer in all of the styles, but the rise in the crotch is what is determining what category they fall into. I suppose that's good for people that are just slightly too tall for typical "petite" legs, but everyone else is going to have to get their pants hemmed.

P.S. Thanks! I was really excited that I spent probably half of what I would have spent at LB.


----------



## Tania

Thank you, my sweetlings. I'm very happy with this outfit!


----------



## Weeze

I took the plunge and got my first bottle of Benetint!


----------



## Crystal

Post pics, Kris, when you have it on!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yay Target!













The orange v-neck t-shirt was only in XXL at my Target. :[


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got 3 things at fashionbug.com today

This in white for 9 bucks
View attachment 70769


This in white and one in black for 12 bucks a piece
View attachment 70770



yay!


----------



## Teleute

The Orange Mage said:


> Yay Target!
> 
> The orange v-neck t-shirt was only in XXL at my Target. :[



Whoa, sweet! The fitted sweaters will look really good on you.

Misty, I love the ruffled neck and lace sleeves on that first shirt! So cute!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

MisticalMisty said:


> I got 3 things at fashionbug.com today
> 
> This in white for 9 bucks
> View attachment 70769
> 
> 
> This in white and one in black for 12 bucks a piece
> View attachment 70770
> 
> 
> 
> yay!


 
i bet the ruffle one is so cute in white...very feminine! very pretty!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Tania said:


> Okay, as promised! B&Lu dress and shrug...


 
i love the graphic prints! this is adorable! the pop of red lips makes the look. very nice!


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit wally world today and got these two.


----------



## mszwebs

Tania said:


> Okay, as promised! B&Lu dress and shrug...



YOU ARE SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

really hope the coat and boots fit 

View attachment 0535_75446_mm.jpg


View attachment 63785608-07.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Both of those are adorable Ash!


----------



## LillyBBBW

The Orange Mage said:


> Yay Target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange v-neck t-shirt was only in XXL at my Target. :[



I love the orange v-neck.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

If I only had three wishes... one would be to be able to know anything I wanted, anytime I wanted, as long as it would not substantially negatively impact someone's life for me to know it; the second would be for world peace; and the third would be for much bigger versions of every. single. item. ashmamma has in her wardrobe.

:wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84

thatgirl08 said:


> Both of those are adorable Ash!



Thanks, boo!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are as cute in person as they are online. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> If I only had three wishes... one would be to be able to know anything I wanted, anytime I wanted, as long as it would not substantially negatively impact someone's life for me to know it; the second would be for world peace; and the third would be for much bigger versions of every. single. item. ashmamma has in her wardrobe.
> 
> :wubu:



:wubu: too, Gin! I happened to be on Woman Within and saw a couple cute things and thought of you; was going to send you the links but figured you had already scooped them up.


----------



## cherylharrell

I've bought way too much lately lol. Sat I went to an antique car show with a friend & then we ate out in Chester. Since Cato was in Chester I asked could be stop there a bit. I was driving. I ended up buying a nice denim jean blazer & a $3.99 sleeveless top that's kinda 80's looking. It's too cool to wear it now without a jacket over it and I don't wanna wear a jacket over it or it'll hide the cute buttons on the shoulder. I fell in love with a nice sweater like top that was vnecked with a white collar and cuffs on it to make it look like a vneck sweater over a white button front shirt but less bulky. Yesterday when my folks went to eat at Chester, I wound up going back & getting it. Prompting my mom to say I'm buying way too many clothes. 

I got another thing in Cato recently too. I saw in there a coupla weeks ago on a clearance rack, a nice long sleeve crepey type of button front top but it was in a large animal print. I liked it was was afraid it looked a bit loud on me as I have 2 animal print tops but they are both a smaller type print. I found the top in a pink, black & gray on a white background print which looked better on me. So I got that one instead. It cost more tho.

Then there was the Peter Tork of the Monkees group show I went to. Got a handmade necklace, bracelet and earrings some guy was selling there. And bought a coupla necklaces in the Deb store and some hair clips & a $2 necklace in Dots. I think I bought some other stuff but I forget what it was. I have to calm down on getting stuff cuz I have my trip to KY with my late hubby cousin & her hubby & friend. 3 plus chicks descend upon KY. Watch out lol...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks, boo!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they are as cute in person as they are online.
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu: too, Gin! I happened to be on Woman Within and saw a couple cute things and thought of you; was going to send you the links but figured you had already scooped them up.


LOL! If they're 5/6X I probably have!  Feel free to send me links anytime, though - I don't want to miss any fashion must-haves!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Not a purchase I made, but something Ive wanted for ages.......

My boyfriend bought me a handbag from the Paul's Boutique range for my birthday. I have wanted one for ages...and I love it!

Here it is.....

View attachment Pauls Boutique.jpg


Not to everyones tastes, but I love the range! And each handbag is individually customised so no 2 are the same!!!! 
They have recently bought out a range of jewellery too! Its all very kitsch!


http://www.asos.com/Women/A-To-Z-Of...21&WT.srch=1&gclid=CN3N6YCYl50CFYIA4wodgUhp0w

http://www.pauls-boutique.com/


----------



## Flutterby68

I'm going to a wedding next month, and I'd LOVE to get this dress to wear for it. 

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442206671&bmUID=1254240499455


----------



## Crystal

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Not a purchase I made, but something Ive wanted for ages.......
> 
> My boyfriend bought me a handbag from the Paul's Boutique range for my birthday. I have wanted one for ages...and I love it!
> 
> Here it is.....
> 
> View attachment 70882
> 
> 
> Not to everyones tastes, but I love the range! And each handbag is individually customised so no 2 are the same!!!!
> They have recently bought out a range of jewellery too! Its all very kitsch!
> 
> 
> http://www.asos.com/Women/A-To-Z-Of...21&WT.srch=1&gclid=CN3N6YCYl50CFYIA4wodgUhp0w
> 
> http://www.pauls-boutique.com/




That is SO kitschy. I LOVE it. Oh my dog, it's adorable.


----------



## Frankie

I'm replacing nearly my entire fall/winter wardrobe, save for a couple of sweaters, a few fleeces, a pair of pintuck jeans, and a pair of olive cargo pants. I guess I'm a little more than halfway done. I still need a few more blouses for work, a couple more pairs of dress pants, a new winter coat, and a few pairs of shoes. I hope my haul isn't too boring for all of you young hipsters! I don't normally buy this much stuff - and certainly not within the span of a week, but I've done it mostly through pretty inexpensive stores. 

I hope it's not in bad form to post so many pics at once.

From Old Navy:

I love this top - it's flannel with a ruffle neckline.


----------



## Frankie

From Kohl's:






Same jeans, two different washes. They look much cuter in person - here they look like mom jeans. They're bootcut and have flap pockets with cool embroidery.


























A yellow purse is going to clash with everything, but I just loved the color.


----------



## Frankie

From JC Penney:

Same sweater, two different colors:











I got this plain cotton tee in teal, white, light pink, and sand:











This in white:


----------



## Frankie

From Lands' End:






Same sweater, three different colors (I also have it in a light aqua from last year):
















From LL Bean:






From The Limited:

These pants are black with a shadow stripe (though they look solid brown to me here):






A couple of pairs in plain black:






And a pair in grey:


----------



## Cors

Amazing haul Frankie! I especially love the work wear!


----------



## Frankie

Thanks, Cors! You should know that I usually think you every time I spot a beautiful pair of high heels. I don't do high heel pumps anymore, but I still love them from afar. 

Aside from The Limited pants, I think the most expensive item I posted is the Kohl's satchel at $38 after discounts.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I actually bought this the other day, but oh well...It's for the NJ Bash! I was going to go the costume route, but wasn't sure- I was so undecided for a long time haha but finally found this dress!!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product_zoom_display.jsp


----------



## LillyBBBW

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I actually bought this the other day, but oh well...It's for the NJ Bash! I was going to go the costume route, but wasn't sure- I was so undecided for a long time haha but finally found this dress!!
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product_zoom_display.jsp



I think something is wrong with the link. I wanna see.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

LillyBBBW said:


> I think something is wrong with the link. I wanna see.



This one should work!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442201906&bmUID=1254598883010


----------



## LillyBBBW

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This one should work!
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442201906&bmUID=1254598883010



Bah! This one didn't work either. That means it is probably my computer which is what I feared. :doh:


----------



## Tania

Wow, that's a lot of cool stuff, Frankie!

FWIW, the purple dress Lilly can't see is pretty.

Oh and I bought that supposedly-magical DiorShow mascara last night at sephora.com. I'm preparing myself to be underwhelmed. Thots?


----------



## Crystal

Here's the dress FallenAngel posted.

It's gorgeous! I love halter dresses. 








Gotta find some super sexy shoes to go with it.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Deleted by me, because Crystal is faster then me LOL!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Here's the dress FallenAngel posted.
> 
> It's gorgeous! I love halter dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta find some super sexy shoes to go with it.



Thanks girl!! I'm a fan of halters too- looking for some shoes now haha! Oh lordy- took me long enough to find the dress LOL!


----------



## Crystal

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thanks girl!! I'm a fan of halters too- looking for some shoes now haha! Oh lordy- took me long enough to find the dress LOL!



Haha.  I'm loving the shoes that the model is wearing, but good Lord...they look uncomfortable. The whole pointy heel thing...yeah, no. 

You oughta post some different shoes and let us help you decide (if you were gonna get them online, of course). That'd be fun, hehe.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I really like that dress. Halter dresses are fab but those SHOES!  My God, my ankles hurt just looking at them. Can't wait to see what you pick Fallenangel. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

This in black & white (I already own a sea foam green and a light pink one that are now discontinued colors.. I'm addicted to them.) Also, this and a shirt they don't have online.

I almost bought this but decided it was too expensive. I might go back though depending on how my money situation is in a few weeks.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cool stuff, Frankie!
> 
> FWIW, the purple dress Lilly can't see is pretty.
> 
> Oh and I bought that supposedly-magical DiorShow mascara last night at sephora.com. I'm preparing myself to be underwhelmed. Thots?



Fan. Love how DiorShow makes my lashes look; I get the falsies effect with one or two coats. My Mother tried it and hated it. Said it didn't do much for her lashes, so ymmv. 

Also, as of right now I'm using Lash Stiletto, but I am going back to DiorShow because I just can't bear to be without it.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> This in black & white (I already own a sea foam green and a light pink one that are now discontinued colors.. I'm addicted to them.) Also, this and a shirt they don't have online.
> 
> I almost bought this but decided it was too expensive. I might go back though depending on how my money situation is in a few weeks.



I can't WAIT to go to Maurices next weekend. I signed up for a Maurices credit card and received a 15% off coupon in the mail. Plus, a few weeks ago, they were giving out these little coupon cards for 20% off of one item and I got 9 of them! They're effective this week and next, so...20% off of 9 things plus a 15% off the overall purchase? I'll be doing some major shopping.

I'm loving that plaid top, too. That color blue is so pretty.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> I can't WAIT to go to Maurices next weekend. I signed up for a Maurices credit card and received a 15% off coupon in the mail. Plus, a few weeks ago, they were giving out these little coupon cards for 20% off of one item and I got 9 of them! They're effective this week and next, so...20% off of 9 things plus a 15% off the overall purchase? I'll be doing some major shopping.
> 
> I'm loving that plaid top, too. That color blue is so pretty.



Yes!! I got those chips today.. I got 9 of them too! And I also signed up for the credit card today and I put all the stuff on my card so I could get 20% off. I'm soo excited.. I love Maurices.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thanks for the dress compliments guys! 

I'm not gonna order shoes offline- my feet are unpredictable lol- I have wide feet, so I probably wouldn't change getting shoes online. I'll probably go looking for shoes this week- I realized I may have a pair that might work too. I shall see!


----------



## Tania

I was so bored of sitting at home sick that I decided to try my luck with a little shopping. I bought new Spanx, a nightgown, tights, and some socks at LB with my RWDs and three sweaters and a top at Ann Taylor Loft. 

I still laugh heartily at the Ann Taylor pants range (tiny size 14, wtf?) but yayyyy I can fit their tops and sweaters again now!


----------



## Crystal

I had quite the fun shopping trip today.  Went to Lane Bryant and had myself properly bra fitted.

She originally said 44DDD. I'm thinking to myself, "Umm...hell to the no." So, I tried a few on and the cups were just too big. So I tried on a 44DD and it fit much better. 

For those ladies who haven't had their bra size checked, please do! I was wearing a 46/48C and I was so completely unsupported. I never realized it would make such a HUGE difference to wear the correct size.

I also made a trip to Forever 21 for some accessories and spent $31. 

*Lane Bryant:* 
Balconette in plum purple for $19






Lace Balconette in mint green for $20





Five pairs of cotton panties for $29
View attachment DSC06044.JPG


Black tank for $6.99
View attachment Untitled.jpg


*Forever 21:*
Fuschia beret for $4.50
View attachment DSC06042.JPG


Gray scarf for $6.50
View attachment DSC06039.JPG


Gray tote for $1.50
View attachment DSC06045.JPG


Fish necklace for $6.80





Beaded necklace for $6.80






So, two bras, five pairs of panties, a tank, two necklaces, a scarf, and a beret all for $100.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> I had quite the fun shopping trip today.  Went to Lane Bryant and had myself properly bra fitted.
> 
> She originally said 44DDD. I'm thinking to myself, "Umm...hell to the no." So, I tried a few on and the cups were just too big. So I tried on a 44DD and it fit much better.



SAME thing happened to me! I got measured at Avenue about a year ago, and at first the lady told me I was a 46DD and I was like 'Um I don't think so!' LOL I knew my actual cup size was NOT a DD- turns out I was a C, but the back size was correct. I definitly recommend it also! Very helpful when Bra shopping!


----------



## Frankie

Tania said:


> Wow, that's a lot of cool stuff, Frankie!



Thanks, Tania. This is a good opportunity for me to tell you how much I admire your style!



CrystalUT11 said:


> I had quite the fun shopping trip today.  *snip*



Excellent undies choices! I've been eyeing the purple/green argyle ones myself. I still love the turquoise/black/white and purple and pink argyle hipsters I got at LB two years ago. Anyone else but me have the hideous snot green ones with bright pink cats design they sold a couple of years back? LOL. I love bright undies.


----------



## Tracyarts

I found a *huge* hobo bag with a cute owl print on it at Marshalls to use for a knitting/crochet tote bag. The one I had been using just had a magnetic snap closure, I wanted one with a zipper. In the photo, I have 8 skeins of yarn, a finished scarf, and some other random knit/crochet odds and ends inside it and it is still only half full. When I bought it, the strap came through the brass ring and tied in a knot. But, that way, the strap was too short for my liking, so I untied it and stitched it down instead.


----------



## Tooz

Tracyarts said:


> I found a *huge* hobo bag with a cute owl print on it at Marshalls to use for a knitting/crochet tote bag. The one I had been using just had a magnetic snap closure, I wanted one with a zipper. In the photo, I have 8 skeins of yarn, a finished scarf, and some other random knit/crochet odds and ends inside it and it is still only half full. When I bought it, the strap came through the brass ring and tied in a knot. But, that way, the strap was too short for my liking, so I untied it and stitched it down instead.



Oh man that is SOCUTE


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Fish necklace for $6.80



WANT.

I bought a tank top & a tshirt at Old Navy today for a little more than 4 bucks.


----------



## The Orange Mage

a light and dark pair of jeans from target. flare with back flap pockets. pretty standard stuff.

( http://www.target.com/dp/B0020GZNLS/175-1178210-8534654 , and then http://www.target.com/dp/B0020GVL1Y/175-1178210-8534654 )


----------



## george83

From Dorthy Perkins


----------



## Red

george83 said:


> From Dorthy Perkins



I SO nearly bought this yesterday!! Love it


----------



## Tad

I just bought, or at least paid for, three shirts from a hong kong tailor, to show up in my mail in some 10-12 weeks. (They go on a traveling road show through north America with a truly intimidating number of fabric swatches, you show up, get measured, choose fabrics and collar and cuff style, and pay them, then the shirts get custom cut eventually and sent to you. I bought some shirts through them years ago, loved them, and wore them until I wore out the collars and cuffs. But somehow I never got myself organized to check when they were coming to town, until this week I checked and found that they were here.

Without my wife there I was pretty boring on fabrics, one white pinpoint oxford twill, one blue the same, and one white with a slight vertical stripe in a softer white. Three shirts for $150, taxes in, is actually a pretty good deal. Maybe when they are back again in March Ill drag my wife along and get bolder with fabrics.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

oh heavens to betsy this will be my most favorite thread on the internet

today, I wasted money on multiple items... shopping is a good substitute for love, right?

I haven't bought myself a new bag in at least a year. So, I bought 6 (I know, shameful) used bags to make up for it. I love vintage and can't afford high, high, high end so I got some old'ish Kate Spade, Fossil, and Coach bags... oh, I got seven, I forgot the random Kenneth Cole bag. I normally hate coach but these were super cute.

I also bought two pairs of earrings, in person, at a department store.... and a whole lot of groceries.

Return to broke in 5, 4, 3, 2, now.


----------



## Tania

Ha! Got pics of the bags? 

On Tooz' recommendation, I bought some MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, concealer, and Mineralize Skinfinish powder tonight. 

It's great! Something nice to rotate in with my Studio Fix and my Some Kinda Gorgeous.


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> Ha! Got pics of the bags?
> 
> On Tooz' recommendation, I bought some MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, concealer, and Mineralize Skinfinish powder tonight.
> 
> It's great! Something nice to rotate in with my Studio Fix and my Some Kinda Gorgeous.



YAY! What shades did you end up with?


----------



## george83

Red said:


> I SO nearly bought this yesterday!! Love it



Awoman of great taste lol


----------



## buttbooger

Bought a few long sleeved shirts and a sweatsuit for the winter coming up. At the Family Dollar store.


----------



## LillyBBBW

buttbooger said:


> Bought a few long sleeved shirts and a sweatsuit for the winter coming up. At the Family Dollar store.



I love Family Dollar! :smitten:


----------



## katorade

Tania said:


> Ha! Got pics of the bags?
> 
> On Tooz' recommendation, I bought some MAC Studio Sculpt foundation, concealer, and Mineralize Skinfinish powder tonight.
> 
> It's great! Something nice to rotate in with my Studio Fix and my Some Kinda Gorgeous.




Ooh, that reminds me! Free shipping from Mac's website going on now until the 24th! Woot!


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm roadtripping with some fellow fats. My late hubbys cousin & her hubby & her friend were going to that reunion in the hillbilly area of KY that Mike is from which Mike & I went to every yr. So I was able to go with them. The cousin & her friend are plus chicks & the hubbys is kinda bigish. Went to a coupla K-Marts & found some $2.99 stuff like a black tank top with a scarf, a khaki colored dress with ruffles on the front of it (all they had left was a 2x but it fits if I don't button the sleeves. So I'm gonna get some elastic or facing to match to put between it so it will button). And it wasn't $2.99 but I got a nice pair of black lacyish patterned leggings. Our K-marts didn't have anything like those. Found 3 necklaces in a Walmart that I had never seen in our Walmarts and also some nice sweat pants, a sweatshirt and a coupla long sleeve tees that will be perfect to wear for bumming around the house. I got some other stuff, I can't remember what all tho right now. Hubbys cousin & her friend got some of the $2.99 stuff like they both got matching jackets. I didn't get one cuz they didn't need s 3rd matching person to match them lol...


----------



## Crystal

Trip to Maurices and Bath and Body Works today.

For Maurices, I had 20% off each item PLUS 15% off the entire purchase PLUS $10 off the entire purchase.

Bath and Body Works, 3-wick candles were buy 2 for $20 and once you spent $15, you got any free item less than $13

Maurices:
This first shirt doesn't look NEARLY as cute online as it does in person. It's long enough to just cover my butt, so I'm gonna wear it with some black leggings. Wish me luck!









These weren't online, so I took a few pictures with my camera phone. Sorry for the poor quality. 
View attachment 001.JPG

View attachment 002.JPG

View attachment 003.JPG

View attachment 005.JPG

View attachment 006.JPG

Total: $100

Bath and Body Works:












Total: $20

Overall: One dress, three shirts, two scarves, two HUGE candles, and some Wallflower refills for $120.


----------



## thatgirl08

Awesome haul Crystal.. I'm fast becoming a Maurices addict.


----------



## Gingembre

I went warm clothes shopping today:

Black polo neck, £6 from Peacocks:





Purple jumper dress, £14 from Peacocks (not an exact pic - mine has 3/4 length sleeves and no buttons on the neck):





Teal jumper, £12, Peacocks again!:





Grey military coat (roll on winter so i can wear this baby!), £50 from Tesco:





Also bought some Umberto Gianni curling tongs that were half price in Boots - to help tame my mop on days when the frizz takes hold!


----------



## Crystal

Loving that jumper dress.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Gingembre said:


> I went warm clothes shopping today:
> 
> Black polo neck, £6 from Peacocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple jumper dress, £14 from Peacocks (not an exact pic - mine has 3/4 length sleeves and no buttons on the neck):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal jumper, £12, Peacocks again!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey military coat (roll on winter so i can wear this baby!), £50 from Tesco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought some Umberto Gianni curling tongs that were half price in Boots - to help tame my mop on days when the frizz takes hold!



I'm in LOVE with that military coat! Ahhh! :wubu:


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> From Dorthy Perkins



Sorry, who bought this for you? Was it you, or was it the wonderful me?


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm hoping they arrive at my friends house in time for the jersey bash...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm hoping they arrive at my friends house in time for the jersey bash...


Please tell me you're wearing them with that skirt.


----------



## luscious_lulu

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Please tell me you're wearing them with that skirt.



Not that skirt, but I do have a different plaid skirt that will look fab with them


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

wooohooo! Can't wait to see you.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'm in LOVE with that military coat! Ahhh! :wubu:


 

i agree! love it! and that was a great price!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

george83 said:


> From Dorthy Perkins


 
hey george...is this a long tee or a short dress? could be cute either way...but looks long enough to ware as a mini with just a pair of leggings or tights. seems really long to wear over jeans


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Looks like it's meant to be a dress to me


----------



## Miss Vickie

I went to a Silpada party last night. I didn't buy anything but came home with a catalog and some ideas of things I want.

May Dog have mercy on my soul. And checkbook.


----------



## Weeze

Miss Vickie said:


> I went to a Silpada party last night. I didn't buy anything but came home with a catalog and some ideas of things I want.
> 
> May Dog have mercy on my soul. And checkbook.



My mother has a silpada bracelet that she wears, seriously every freakin day. their stuff is too pretty 



Oh, and I bought the cast recording of the Wedding Singer


----------



## Tania

Tonight at Torrid I bought...

This bubble dress.

This floofy late-'50s dress.

This belt, which I will wear with the bubble dress. 

And this skirt.  

At ON, I bought this cardigan in turquoise and in red.


----------



## Crystal

That 50's dress is gorgeous, Tania!

You best be posting pics of yourself in those very soon.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yes, do post pics...


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Tania said:


> Tonight at Torrid I bought...
> 
> This bubble dress.
> 
> This floofy late-'50s dress.
> 
> This belt, which I will wear with the bubble dress.
> 
> And this skirt.
> 
> At ON, I bought this cardigan in turquoise and in red.



I'm not at all fancy enough to wear those dresses (though possibly one day)... however, you moved me with the cardigans!! I am getting ready to order the Argyle one! I've never owned Argyle but today seems like a good day to start. Actually, both of the argyle ones, I love them!! Thanks for sharing. Also, the dresses are gorgeous!!


----------



## Tania

Yes, gals! Doing so over in the "wearing" thread right now!

GREAT choice, Chattery! The cardigans are super-cute!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hey gals...got a coupon for lb today in the mail. won't be using by nov. 1, so if you need the code, pm me and i will give it to ya. it is a 
50 dollars off a purchase of 150.00 usd or more,
25.00 off purchase of 75.00, 
75.00 off your purchase of 225.00 or more...
valid 10/18 to nov 1. good for online use.

it can only be used 1x, so that is why i didn't just post it...

thanks!


----------



## Tracyarts

No clothes, but I went into Bath and Body Works to see what was new and took advantage of their buy 3 get 2 free sale. I got Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray, bubble bath, and body lotion, as well as Vanilla Noir bubble bath and body spray. And since they gave me a buy one get one free coupon when I checked out, I will probably be going back tomorrow to get a Vanilla Noir body lotion and probably something else in Warm Vanilla Sugar like a moisturizing body wash.

Tracy


----------



## cherylharrell

I love those scents from Bath & Body Works. Sadly I can't afford to buy in there unless they have a really good sale. I finally got a good coupon from LB, the first good one I have gotten from them in a long time. I usually get those coupons from them where ya have to spend $50, $75 or $100 or more to save $$$. I would never spend that much in there. Can't afford it. So the coupons are no good for me and their stuff is pricey. I finally got a coupon for $15 off of $15 or more. Wish they would send me more. With that kind of coupon, I could afford to buy more in there...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Tracyarts said:


> No clothes, but I went into Bath and Body Works to see what was new and took advantage of their buy 3 get 2 free sale. I got Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray, bubble bath, and body lotion, as well as Vanilla Noir bubble bath and body spray. And since they gave me a buy one get one free coupon when I checked out, I will probably be going back tomorrow to get a Vanilla Noir body lotion and probably something else in Warm Vanilla Sugar like a moisturizing body wash.
> 
> Tracy


 
i love their stuff too. i always watch for their change of season kinda sales. when they transition from the summery scents into more of they seasonal items they tend to run the best sales to clear out the old stuff to make room. also, after the holiday they usually run a kick butt sale to dump all the sets they did not sell at holiday. great time to pick them up for gift items to have around...or to use  i love their foaming soaps in the pump bottles. get them for use in my bathrooms.


----------



## Inhibited

Cami in black and purple


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Inhibited said:


> Cami in black and purple



Cute, cute, cute... I love the 3rd one.


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> I love those scents from Bath & Body Works. Sadly I can't afford to buy in there unless they have a really good sale. I finally got a good coupon from LB, the first good one I have gotten from them in a long time. I usually get those coupons from them where ya have to spend $50, $75 or $100 or more to save $$$. I would never spend that much in there. Can't afford it. So the coupons are no good for me and their stuff is pricey. I finally got a coupon for $15 off of $15 or more. Wish they would send me more. With that kind of coupon, I could afford to buy more in there...



Once you use it, you won't get more like that. They only send those coupons to people who haven't shopped in a looooooong time.


----------



## Inhibited

The skirt really isn't me but i need new clothes for work..


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Inhibited said:


> The skirt really isn't me but i need new clothes for work..



That skirt is totally me... where did you find it?


----------



## Inhibited

BBW4Chattery said:


> That skirt is totally me... where did you find it?



Life size plus, an Aussie site, they don't have a huge selection.
http://lifesizeplus.cart.net.au/details/2356019.html


----------



## luscious_lulu

I got my boots today, but they don't fit. 

I did buy 3 tops from Avenue and paid $21.88 for all three! :wubu:
this is one of them.
http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Gath...0&DeptId=19942&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0

I can't find a picture of the others online.


----------



## cherylharrell

And that's why we haven't bought in along time. Thanks for the info on the LB coupons. I haven't bought all that much in there lately. Think the last stuff I bought in there was that cute bright pink short sleeve dress for $14.99 a while back I think it was. The clerks in there are nice. And they know me as the one to hit up all the sales racks lol...


----------



## succubus_dxb

I found a beauttttiful grey pinstripe jacket in an op-shop today for SEVEN DOLLARS- and it's obviously never been worn. I am a very happy girl. Just need to figure out what to wear it with- photos soon! :wubu:


----------



## Tania

Did you do yer Torrid orders yet?


----------



## succubus_dxb

no  my internet stopped working on the LAST DAY OF CLEARANCE, so I didn't get a chance, and now it's too expensive with all the shipping charges on top  need a job, then i'm going to make my first order!


----------



## cherylharrell

Got a coupon from Peebles Dept store in a flyer from them the other day like 20% off . They had a coupla cute cowl neck sweaters I really liked. So when I went out with my folks to eat out, my mom let me stop in there to check it out. I didn't buy any of the sweaters I liked cuz I couldn't afford it on top of buying the 2 things I bought. I tried on the sweaters & most of them were more form fitting which could mean they might shrink on me in the wash I dunno One of them tho fit good & if I could've afforded on top of the 2 things I got, I swear I would've gotten it. 

What I got was. I found a nice turquoise cowlneck top with elbow length 3/4 length elbow length and the cowl neck had snaps on it which were unsnapped part way to make it kind splitneck looking. It was in the jr plus section. with the sale on it & coupons it was something like $13.99. 

I swore I wouldn't get anymore coats for along time cuz I had plenty. . Like a nice black pea coat I had my late hubby get me in either Woman Within or Roamans and a few other coats he got me like one with snow scenes on it & a nice berber coat he got me in Pennys yrs ago and a fur (I assume fake fur) coat from Avenue a few yrs back. And my mom got me a nice leather jacket last winter plus I have a few others. So I really didn't need any more coats. I'd even see cute coats in the plus size catalogs and tell myself, no, no, you have plenty. I don't have that kind of restraint on other types of clothes, esp wideleg and flareleg pants and jeans. But they had some nice fleece coats on sale & with coupon were only $17.99. The 3x looked like it would fit me so I tried it on & it seems to be roomy enough. I better let it hang dry to be safe if I ever have to wash it. I know. I didn't need it but that was the buy of the yr on a coat. No more coats for me for along time lol...


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I purged a lot of my clothing recently and it wasn't for the purpose to buy more, but I needed to get some new lingerie for the site, so it all worked out! 
First stop was LB then Torrid. I was amazed at LB for having a decent collection. Many things I wanted but couldn't afford. Maybe its me getting older but some of the things I really liked. This is my collection from both stores I got, minus about 8 pairs of panties since their site doesn't always seem to have every item they sell in the stores.

Torrid-
Totally hot bra. More for play than work for sure.
















LB-




And before anyone cringes over this sweater, its SUPER soft and actually looks way better in person than in this photo.








And this last one they didnt have a pic on the site so I took one myself hence the crappy picture. But it was so cute I HAD to show it off.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Life size plus, an Aussie site, they don't have a huge selection.
> http://lifesizeplus.cart.net.au/details/2356019.html



Hey hun, have you ever bought any lingerie from this site? I had a look at the link and I like some of their stuff


----------



## AshleyEileen

MsSasha said:


> And this last one they didnt have a pic on the site so I took one myself hence the crappy picture. But it was so cute I HAD to show it off.



I was so puzzled by that when we got it in. It doesn't match anything!

And, I want that sweater. I almost bought it last week.


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Hey hun, have you ever bought any lingerie from this site? I had a look at the link and I like some of their stuff



Nah i have only bought lingerie online from "oh os curvy" i bought bra and underwear set, but they were not good quality, i haven't even worn them to be honest to worried that an accident will happen as it does not look very supportive. http://www.ohsocurvy.com.au. Oh i have purchased some undies from Torrid.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Nah i have only bought lingerie online from "oh os curvy" i bought bra and underwear set, but they were not good quality, i haven't even worn them to be honest to worried that an accident will happen as it does not look very supportive. http://www.ohsocurvy.com.au. Oh i have purchased some undies from Torrid.



Ta for that, checking OSC link now. What about the quality from Torrid....good? I know what you mean about flimsy though Also the sizing online drives me crazy, each site is different so I never know what size to go for.


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Ta for that, checking OSC link now. What about the quality from Torrid....good? I know what you mean about flimsy though



Torrid undies don't seem to have elastic around the leg area, i like this and i find that they are very comfy, i have only had them for about a month, but they seem to be good quality to date.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Torrid undies don't seem to have elastic around the leg area, i like this and i find that they are very comfy, i have only had them for about a month, but they seem to be good quality to date.



Cool....thanks for that


----------



## luscious_lulu

Bought some mac makeup...

Plum Foolery Blush
Creme Allure Lip Gloss and 
Satellite Dreams eye shadow


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I forgot! I also get these fun fingerless gloves!


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought these yesterday from Old Navy online because I needed new clothes for my new job. I've been getting by with one pair of dress pants, 2 pairs of nice black capris and a pair of brown gauchos but now that it's almost winter, it's reallllllly time I start wearing more winter appropriate clothes. The dress is summerish but I figure with a cardigan over it it'd be fine and I plan on wearing tights with the black skirt so I should be good.












(These look similar because the picture is small but they are made of different material & have different detailing on them.)











I got everything in black so I can match it with more stuff without it being super obvious that I'm rewearing the same few things because I don't have the money to invest in a ton of dress clothes right now.


----------



## Cors

The fingerless gloves are cute and a good idea, but... I don't think I can wear them, it is not even that cold here yet and my fingers always feel so frozen and useless.  

Thatgirl08, black is a good choice! Hope you are liking your new job. 

My most recent buys: 
Lancome La Base Pro - less drying than MAC and one of the best I have tried so far 
Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum - effective at killing winter frizz, moisturizes dry ends , keeps hair sleek and smooth without weighing it down 
Kama Sutra Honeysuckle Honey Dust - adds a lovely sheen, feels like powdered silk, smells good (if you like honey and spices) and apparently tastes decent too
Shiseido Feminite du Bois - my old bottle was running low (first fragrance I came close to finishing) and I wasn't that impressed by the recent Lutens re-release, so I ordered the original online and it finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I got everything in black so I can match it with more stuff without it being super obvious that I'm rewearing the same few things because I don't have the money to invest in a ton of dress clothes right now.




Buying black is definitely a good way to save money.  That's my strategy when I don't exactly have the funds to be buying all kinds of outfits.

I love that dress, too. :happy:


----------



## Tracii

The Pink Floyd Tee would make a great mini for sure.


----------



## Inhibited

I so want this dress, i <3 it, i would never be able to wear it, but i still want it.


----------



## thatgirl08

I just bought it! Isn't it adorable?! I hope it looks okay on me.


----------



## luscious_lulu

On our way out of NJ we stopped by a torrid and I took back the boots that didn't fit. 

I ended up buying these instead. The pink undies have godzilla wearing 3D glasses...:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

MsSasha said:


> I forgot! I also get these fun fingerless gloves!



I have just learnt how to knit a simple version of these and I am knitting them like there's no tomorrow, lol! I am really sensitive to the cold, like you Cors, and these gloves are my saving grace at work because I can still type and write and everything with them on. I am getting mocked (in the nicest possible way!) in my office at the moment because I am already wearing them daily! Considering they don't have full fingers (mine don't even have half fingers), it is surprising how warm they keep you. :happy:


----------



## Star Struck

MsSasha said:


> I purged a lot of my clothing recently and it wasn't for the purpose to buy more, but I needed to get some new lingerie for the site, so it all worked out!
> First stop was LB then Torrid. I was amazed at LB for having a decent collection. Many things I wanted but couldn't afford. Maybe its me getting older but some of the things I really liked. This is my collection from both stores I got, minus about 8 pairs of panties since their site doesn't always seem to have every item they sell in the stores.
> 
> 
> And this last one they didnt have a pic on the site so I took one myself hence the crappy picture. But it was so cute I HAD to show it off.



I bought the last one like 3-4 weeks ago as well and the bra too! its just so darn adorable  we can be matching  great minds think alike you know


----------



## OIFMountaineer

A pretty nifty Houndstooth fedora...

Tag, gotcha last!


----------



## Tooz

Love at first sight:

eta ohhh my god i have sick person hair


----------



## Tania

Aw, will you try them on for us when you feel better?


----------



## katorade

I love those! I can't tell, are there pine cone weights at the bottom?

I grew up with a cuckoo clock in the house that my parents bought while we lived in Germany. I became so accustomed to hearing it chime and cuckoo that I don't notice it at all. It always amused me when someone would stay over and it would go off and they'd look around saying "what the hell was that?!?"


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> Aw, will you try them on for us when you feel better?





katorade said:


> I love those! I can't tell, are there pine cone weights at the bottom?
> 
> I grew up with a cuckoo clock in the house that my parents bought while we lived in Germany. I became so accustomed to hearing it chime and cuckoo that I don't notice it at all. It always amused me when someone would stay over and it would go off and they'd look around saying "what the hell was that?!?"



I will and yes, those ARE pine cone weights.


----------



## ahtnamas

Tooz said:


> Love at first sight:



Omg those are so cute!

Where did you get them??


----------



## Tooz

ahtnamas said:


> Omg those are so cute!
> 
> Where did you get them??



Target! They were kind of expensive, though... :\


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> Target! They were kind of expensive, though... :\



I never find anything good at Target when I go but everyone else always seems to!


----------



## Tooz

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442200572&bmUID=1256124433242

I know it doesn't cost 7.95 to ship :| I paid 9.99 before shipping, though.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442200572&bmUID=1256124433242
> 
> I know it doesn't cost 7.95 to ship :| I paid 9.99 before shipping, though.



Is the pink part attached?


----------



## thatgirl08

thatgirl08 said:


> I bought these yesterday from Old Navy online because I needed new clothes for my new job. I've been getting by with one pair of dress pants, 2 pairs of nice black capris and a pair of brown gauchos but now that it's almost winter, it's reallllllly time I start wearing more winter appropriate clothes. The dress is summerish but I figure with a cardigan over it it'd be fine and I plan on wearing tights with the black skirt so I should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These look similar because the picture is small but they are made of different material & have different detailing on them.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got everything in black so I can match it with more stuff without it being super obvious that I'm rewearing the same few things because I don't have the money to invest in a ton of dress clothes right now.



I got this stuff today.. loved everything except one pair of the pants. I should be good with these three things though plus the other 2 pairs of dress pants I already own. I'm excited to wear the dress especially!


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I got this stuff today.. loved everything except one pair of the pants. I should be good with these three things though plus the other 2 pairs of dress pants I already own. I'm excited to wear the dress especially!



Pictures of you in the dress! :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Pictures of you in the dress! :happy:



I think I'm going to wear it out tomorrow.. if I do I'll take a pic!


----------



## Tania

That dress is so cute, Rachel! I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> Is the pink part attached?



I have heard that it is not, thank God. If it is, I will take it off.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tania said:


> That dress is so cute, Rachel! I can't wait for pics!



Thanksss! Turns out I'm not going out tonight but I think I might wear it Saturday instead.. sometime soon!!



Tooz said:


> I have heard that it is not, thank God. If it is, I will take it off.



Yeah, I think it'd be really cute without the pink part. I just don't really like the colors together.


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanksss! Turns out I'm not going out tonight but I think I might wear it Saturday instead.. sometime soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it'd be really cute without the pink part. I just don't really like the colors together.



I kind of like the colors together, but not in that way. Pink tights would be better. Plus I am not down with the whole covering up that the pink thing does.

This is why God invented tiny scissors.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have that same dress. That's actually a separate pink tank they have pictured underneath it. It's not included when you buy the dress (agreed - thank god.) This is what it looks like on:

View attachment fishpic.jpg


Pic is from the Dims bash in June. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> I kind of like the colors together, but not in that way. Pink tights would be better. Plus I am not down with the whole covering up that the pink thing does.
> 
> This is why God invented tiny scissors.



hahaha, yeah. Agreed about the tights.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have that same dress. That's actually a separate pink tank they have pictured underneath it. It's not included when you buy the dress (agreed - thank god.) This is what it looks like on:
> 
> View attachment 71997
> 
> 
> Pic is from the Dims bash in June.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I really like it! It looks much cuter then I would've expected based on the picture on the site.


----------



## Tooz

I am so dumb, all day in my sick stupor I've been singing to myself

"tiny scissors...
in the wine."


----------



## Tania

"And my heart tells me that I love you more than all the little pearly scissors..."

Oh wait, wrong song.


----------



## Tooz

Tania said:


> "And my heart tells me that I love you more than all the little pearly scissors..."
> 
> Oh wait, wrong song.



We should continue this theme.


----------



## Tania

Hawaiian Scissor Chant?


----------



## Tooz

Hold me closer, tiny sci~issors.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Went to Curvy Girl CLothing today. It was a good time! The lady there is so friendly and just brings you things all the time to try on. But while most of the stuff in the store was up only to a 3x I still came out with some fun grabs. And I plan to go back next week with Ben and beg him for the dress I didn't buy today. 

This is what I got




This is what I want Ben to get me but the one i want is in black and white.




I know they are kind of summery, but I dont care. Still love them!


----------



## thatgirl08

Both of those are freaking adorable.


----------



## Inhibited

MsSasha said:


> Went to Curvy Girl CLothing today. It was a good time! The lady there is so friendly and just brings you things all the time to try on. But while most of the stuff in the store was up only to a 3x I still came out with some fun grabs. And I plan to go back next week with Ben and beg him for the dress I didn't buy today.
> 
> This is what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want Ben to get me but the one i want is in black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are kind of summery, but I dont care. Still love them!




I <3 the dresses, especially the 1st one..


----------



## Carrie

thatgirl08 said:


> Both of those are freaking adorable.


Seconded. 


I just recovered from a crazed bra shopping fugue state, during which I bought these lovely frillies from LB: 
















(in black, tho)












Yes, so, um.... BOOBS!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Carrie said:


> Seconded.
> 
> 
> I just recovered from a crazed bra shopping fugue state, during which I bought these lovely frillies from LB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so, um.... BOOBS!



These are my faves!! Great selection.


----------



## MissToodles

I went on a hat binge from Urban Outfitters. I justified it by the fact my hair is short and swoopy again, the hats will lay correctly on top of my headView attachment 16645822_31_a.jpeg


View attachment 16729436_061_a.jpeg


View attachment 16749434_001_a.jpeg


View attachment 16867418_061_b.jpeg
. Plus, I always loved hats. I also ended up buying a fleece cape from Roaman's. Not the same as elegant as wool, but it'll do. Got in black.


----------



## Crystal

I LOVE that floppy maroon hat. Too cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carrie, can I ask what bra size you are? I really like all of those. (You can PM me if you don't want the pervs knowing. )


----------



## Crystal

Did any of you ladies get one of those Old Navy Mystery Coupons (10%-50%) via email? I got a 20% and would really like a higher one.  I've been dying for this dress and now would be the perfect opportunity!

If anyone has a 30% or higher and isn't planning on using it, PM me!


----------



## Tania

I checked mine - ten percent! Sorry, Crystal.


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> I checked mine - ten percent! Sorry, Crystal.




That's okay.  All my other friends have gotten the 10%, too. It looks like I was the lucky one with the 20% I wonder if they actually gave away 30-50% like they said they did.


----------



## Tania

The 50% code is, like, the Boardwalk of the game!


----------



## Carrie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Carrie, can I ask what bra size you are? I really like all of those. (You can PM me if you don't want the pervs knowing. )



CHEEKY MONKEY. 


(pm incoming)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lmao. Thank you, babe. 

HEY EVERYONE! CARRIE'S BRA SIZE IS...

scroll down....





NUNYA BIZNESS!


----------



## adorably-creepy

I went birthday shopping! It's not my birthday til the 8th, but this was the only day we could go out to West Ed. I got:

This sweater, in Heathered Chili and Heathered Mudd, it's incredibly comfortable and looks so nice on!









These pants/leggings, they fit perfectly with my Uggs and new sweaters. Mine have a lime green waistband however:





Two shirts from Forever 21, a yellow empire waist tunic style one, and a really nice white one, with an empire waist again, and a black scalloped edge on the collar. These headbands: 





I also got a teal TNA hoodie from Aritzia, and this set from Sephora:





There'll be more from my birthday obviously, but this is what I picked out myself. I'm pretty darn excited to get it all, just have to wait three weeks! haha


----------



## thatgirl08

From Maurices:





It's sooo soft!

& a wallet, also from there but they don't have a picture of it on their site.

I also bought two things for my boyfriend for Christmas (yeah I start early) buttttt I don't want him to know so no pictures!


----------



## Crystal

I saw that and wanted it so bad the last time I was there! It was so soft and really versatile.

But, I already have a couple brown cardigan type sweaters...and I had already spent $125. Ugh.

Super cute, though!


----------



## thatgirl08

It's soo hard to resist buying stuff in there.. there are four shirts I'm considering buying from there haha and a pair of earrings I REALLY want but they're $10 so I don't know. Just so you know though.. it's double punch weekend so I spent $50 and got 10 punches on my take ten card.. only four more until I get the $10 off coupon.. I'm so excited!

Also, I don't have like anything brown and I honestly don't know what I'm going to wear this with. I haven't figured out brown yet.. black is my forte.


----------



## Crystal

Double punch weekend?!

Ahhh, curse you Maurices! I have run out of spending money for the semester. I can't spend anymore money other than groceries, gas, and emergencies. No more clothes and anything fun until Christmas.

...you WOULD have double punch weekend the day right AFTER I give up shopping for the next month.


----------



## katorade

thatgirl08 said:


> Also, I don't have like anything brown and I honestly don't know what I'm going to wear this with. I haven't figured out brown yet.. black is my forte.



Can't go wrong with a pair of jeans. Brown's basically a neutral so you can pair it with almost anything! I think that cardigan would look great over a vibrant red top for a punch of color. Pair it with some jewelry with a bit of gold in it and maybe some wood touches or glass beads, or an accenting scarf, ta-da! Fall color palette, perfect for the season!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Double punch weekend?!
> 
> Ahhh, curse you Maurices! I have run out of spending money for the semester. I can't spend anymore money other than groceries, gas, and emergencies. No more clothes and anything fun until Christmas.
> 
> ...you WOULD have double punch weekend the day right AFTER I give up shopping for the next month.



Aw that's too bad!! I'm sure they'll have some fantastic sales around Christmas time though!



katorade said:


> Can't go wrong with a pair of jeans. Brown's basically a neutral so you can pair it with almost anything! I think that cardigan would look great over a vibrant red top for a punch of color. Pair it with some jewelry with a bit of gold in it and maybe some wood touches or glass beads, or an accenting scarf, ta-da! Fall color palette, perfect for the season!



Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> It's soo hard to resist buying stuff in there.. there are four shirts I'm considering buying from there haha and a pair of earrings I REALLY want but they're $10 so I don't know. Just so you know though.. it's double punch weekend so I spent $50 and got 10 punches on my take ten card.. only four more until I get the $10 off coupon.. I'm so excited!
> 
> Also, I don't have like anything brown and I honestly don't know what I'm going to wear this with. I haven't figured out brown yet.. black is my forte.



Contrary to what some fashionistas tell you, you can also pair black and brown. Maybe you could try it over that black Old Navy dress you posted a couple pages ago?


----------



## thatgirl08

LoveBHMS said:


> Contrary to what some fashionistas tell you, you can also pair black and brown. Maybe you could try it over that black Old Navy dress you posted a couple pages ago?



I'm generally leery of black and brown together but I'll try it on and see how it works.. maybe I could find some jewelry to tie them together.


----------



## cherylharrell

I too am loving that maroon hat. It's got kind of a 60's hippie funky vibe to it...


----------



## katorade

cherylharrell said:


> I too am loving that maroon hat. It's got kind of a 60's hippie funky vibe to it...




Me too! First thing to jump in my head was Carly Simon.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm generally leery of black and brown together but I'll try it on and see how it works.. maybe I could find some jewelry to tie them together.



I'm the same way. I hear that, "Hey. Black and brown together isn't a fashion faux pas anymore!" but I'm still a bit hestitant to try it. 

But, considering how broke a good majority of us girls are, maybe its time to accept it and create some new outfits in our wardrobe. 

Though, I have to admit...while I may be open to mixing black and brown in clothing, I will definitely not be mixing it in accessories. IE, black dress and brown shoes. Ugh.


----------



## Weeze

I got 5 for $29 panties from lane bryant :wubu: 

allllso I got my first tube of MAC mascara. I tried it on and looooved it... plus, I don't know how old my lash blast is, but the label's totally rubbed off, so i'm leary.


----------



## Crystal

Panty pictures, Kris? 

I mean...pictures of the panties, not you in them. Not that we would mind, of course.

Great. Now I sound like a pervert.

I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> But, considering how broke a good majority of us girls are, maybe its time to accept it and create some new outfits in our wardrobe.



Haha, this is a good way to look at it!


----------



## Tania

CrystalUT11 said:


> ...considering how broke a good majority of us girls are, maybe its time to accept it and create some new outfits in our wardrobe.



A new subdirection for the "what are you wearing" thread! Sartorial Creativity Despite Poverty! I need encouragement *not* to spend any more money...


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> A new subdirection for the "what are you wearing" thread! Sartorial Creativity Despite Poverty! I need encouragement *not* to spend any more money...



Hahaha! That's a great idea for a thread.  We could post pictures of our various outfits using most of the same items, what basics we think every girl should have, where you can get those basics, etc.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought this tonight as soon as I unpacked it from shipment! I'm hoping it doesn't shrink any. It comes with the belt, too. 

View attachment IMG00237-20091026-1847.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

sooo cute.. I wonder if it'd fit me.


----------



## Crystal

I finally bought this dress. I had been looking for a fall dress with a nice color that I could wear with a cardi.

I found this one and it was $34.99. 

Then it dropped down to $17.99, then $14.99, and now $12.99. 

After paying $7 in shipping and also tax (with a 20% off coupon) I got it for $19.00.


----------



## thatgirl08

Okay.. that's super cheap. Want.


----------



## Crystal

Make sure you look up a good ON coupon before you buy it!


----------



## Inhibited

CrystalUT11 said:


> I finally bought this dress. I had been looking for a fall dress with a nice color that I could wear with a cardi.
> 
> I found this one and it was $34.99.
> 
> Then it dropped down to $17.99, then $14.99, and now $12.99.
> 
> After paying $7 in shipping and also tax (with a 20% off coupon) I got it for $19.00.



Great colour, great cut, I <3 it and want it.


----------



## Aust99

Ok... super cute dress Crystal....

I did some internet shopping tonight... Evans UK.... there is 20% off everything until midnight Friday... I had been wanting to order some tunics for the summer.. great with leggings and thongs (flip flops), over swimming costumes and even for work with the right trousers and shoes. This is my haul.... don't ask how much it cost... lol... Was EXTREMELY happy with postage though... only 7.50 (UK pounds). Thank god for payday tomorrow. :happy:
View attachment 72235


View attachment 72236


View attachment 72237


View attachment 72238


----------



## Aust99

And these... they wouldn't fit in the first post.. lol
View attachment 72239


View attachment 72240


View attachment 72241


----------



## Crystal

That second shirt, the gray one, is SO cute.  You'll have to post pictures of yourself in all of these when you get them.

I'm loving that ring, too. So unique and pretty!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Didn't buy them today, but they did arrive today! Finally found some properly-flared cords on eBay and got them for half what I would have paid if I got them from the only place I know of that carries this brand. Pics are here: http://atomretro.com/product_info.c...othes-retro-bellbottoms-flares&subcategory=80


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> sooo cute.. I wonder if it'd fit me.



I'm a 26 top and a 28/30 bottom. =D


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm a 26 top and a 28/30 bottom. =D



In that case, I'm definitely going to check it out.


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## thatgirl08

All so cute!!


----------



## Carrie

I'm completely addicted to these Old Navy camis: 






They have achieved the near-unachievable by making them cute, sexy, and comfortable. Exactly the right blend of soft, breathable cotton and just enough spandex so they hug every curve without feeling tight. They don't even creep up my belly, which is a first for a cami, because they tend to be so short. 

Anyway, I just got 4 new ones in the mail today. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Ok... super cute dress Crystal....
> 
> I did some internet shopping tonight... Evans UK.... there is 20% off everything until midnight Friday... I had been wanting to order some tunics for the summer.. great with leggings and thongs (flip flops), over swimming costumes and even for work with the right trousers and shoes. This is my haul.... don't ask how much it cost... lol... Was EXTREMELY happy with postage though... only 7.50 (UK pounds). Thank god for payday tomorrow. :happy:
> View attachment 72235
> 
> 
> View attachment 72236
> 
> 
> View attachment 72237
> 
> 
> View attachment 72238





awesome! I'm a huge fan of shirt-dress things, wish i could find one long enough to not look skanky, even with leggings!

please post pictures once you get them!


----------



## Tania

I need some skirts like that, Raegan; knit floofy ones. Where you get?

Carrie, I like those ON camis a lot better than the LB ones I bought last month. Oh well, right? Heh.


----------



## DeerVictory

I got the skirts from American Apparel. 

http://store.americanapparel.ca/rsa6327.html?cid=151

I ordered an XL, and there's still room for those who may be my size or a bit bigger. I'm a 22/24 on bottom. You're much smaller than me though so I'm sure you won't have a problem with ordering. 

I did wear the navy one today, and I absolutely love it. I'll be posting pictures in the OOTD thread sometime soon.


----------



## thatgirl08

Carrie said:


> I'm completely addicted to these Old Navy camis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have achieved the near-unachievable by making them cute, sexy, and comfortable. Exactly the right blend of soft, breathable cotton and just enough spandex so they hug every curve without feeling tight. They don't even creep up my belly, which is a first for a cami, because they tend to be so short.
> 
> Anyway, I just got 4 new ones in the mail today. :happy:



yesss! I own that in white, gray and black and love them.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

So cute!! Love to check in and see how you guys are shopping!! So many great ideas.


----------



## cherylharrell

Fashion Bug is having a sale on clearance. Buy one & get one for $5 I got a cute top with the Eiffel Tower on it (pic is not on their site) and for $5 this:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Old Navy is having a half off clearance sale. 
I got 5 vneck tees for $1.49 each, two tanks for $0.99, and a track jacket for the boo for $12.99.

Oh!
And I got the puppy a bumblebee costume for $2! It was the last one left. =D


----------



## tinkerbell

2010 Nissan Sentra!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I went to Fashion Bug today for jeans. I really wish everyone would just go back to selling regular sizes. I found one pair of jeans..in a 8 blue circle or whatever the fuck it is..and I tried on 2 other pairs of 8 blue circle and they wouldn't even come close to buttoning..GAH

I did manage to pick up a really CUTE purple hooded sweater. I'll post pics once I can find one.

*sigh*


----------



## succubus_dxb

tinkerbell said:


> 2010 Nissan Sentra!



hahaha- show off!


But congrats none the less!


----------



## tinkerbell

succubus_dxb said:


> hahaha- show off!
> 
> 
> But congrats none the less!



lol thanks!!  I love it!!


----------



## goofy girl

MisticalMisty said:


> I went to Fashion Bug today for jeans. I really wish everyone would just go back to selling regular sizes. I found one pair of jeans..in a 8 blue circle or whatever the fuck it is..and I tried on 2 other pairs of 8 blue circle and they wouldn't even come close to buttoning..GAH
> 
> I did manage to pick up a really CUTE purple hooded sweater. I'll post pics once I can find one.
> 
> *sigh*



the whole fucking with the jeans sizing is pissing me the hell off too


----------



## tinkerbell

goofy girl said:


> the whole fucking with the jeans sizing is pissing me the hell off too



oh I know me too! Glad that Old Navy and Dots are still using regular sizes. 

I did also spend $15 at old navy last week - I bought 2 shirts, a tank top, a pair of running shorts and a pair of jeans. True the jeans are a tall, so I need to get them hemmed (but my sister will do it for free for me!) and they were only $6!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I am so screwed.  I bought a bunch of stuff and unfortunately everything is absolutely fabulous and fits like a dream. I was hoping something would suck and I'd have to send it back, therfore having the money returned. I really should not be spending but the items were so cute and cute just never happens to me.

I bought this little black dress. It actually fits longer than depicted in the photo, a little bit below knee length. I have ginormous arms and the sleeves on this dress were as if it was designed for me. Fits comfy, not too loose, not too tight, not too short, not too long. I have the perfect patent clutch that would look fantastic with this dress. WHY!!! :doh:

I also got this dress in black sparkle. This is an empire dress and empire is funny with me. I have huge full knockers so sometimes an empire doesn't have enough depth to it and it rides up high cutting off my boobs. Not this one. Yet another dress designed for me that fits everywhere. 

And I bought this coat in black. This one I'm actually on the fence about. It fits, though my generous frontal region tends to make it rise a little in front. It is mildly snug in back when I cross my arms in front of me but fine otherwise. The black material looks cheap and dull to me. The problem is I really need a warm coat. It's getting cold outside and right now I don't have anything. Sending this one back would force me to order another -- I *have* to have a coat -- and the chances that one will fit better than this without being too big are slim to nil. Selections for super sized coats are pretty grim in general. And I'd have to pay for shipping again, twice! Cheap assed company.  Besides the few flaws I mentioned it looks totally cute on. I like the hood and I didn't think I would.

As you can see from the photos I favor a lot of black. People used to get on me about that so I started branching out and buying more colors. In the end I just wasn't happy though. Aside from a few colorful things I have I tend to stick to blacks and browns. A splash of color here and there with a colorful scarf or other accessory but I just prefer the sophisticated look of black. Please don't flame me. :kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Holy cow, Lilly, those dresses are ADORABLE! DO WANT!


----------



## Smushygirl

All we need now, Miss Lilly, is seeing you in them! Get to steppin' on taking pics, please!


----------



## thatgirl08

All of those are cute but I especially love the second dress!


----------



## Cors

Fellow black-lover here and I love your new buys, especially the dresses! It is so exciting when everything fits. Will you model them for us? :kiss2:


----------



## Teleute

goofy girl said:


> the whole fucking with the jeans sizing is pissing me the hell off too



Hah, wow... maybe I'm in the minority here! I haven't tried the fashion bug ones, but at least with the LB right fits I am LOVING the size options. I did not realize how much other jeans did not fit me until I tried a pair of blue 3 talls, and MY GOD they are perfect! This is how stuff is SUPPOSED to fit on me! It was a bitch trying to work out the size/colors and stuff, but the tradeoff of amazing, comfortable, perfect-fitting jeans that aren't immediately tearing on the inner thigh due to strain on the fabric is SO worth it. 

Lilly, I LOVE that sparkle dress. They're all awesome, but <3 sparkles! Nice picks, even if they are straining your wallet


----------



## Sugar

Teleute said:


> Hah, wow... maybe I'm in the minority here! I haven't tried the fashion bug ones, but at least with the LB right fits I am LOVING the size options. I did not realize how much other jeans did not fit me until I tried a pair of blue 3 talls, and MY GOD they are perfect! This is how stuff is SUPPOSED to fit on me! It was a bitch trying to work out the size/colors and stuff, but the tradeoff of amazing, comfortable, perfect-fitting jeans that aren't immediately tearing on the inner thigh due to strain on the fabric is SO worth it.
> 
> Lilly, I LOVE that sparkle dress. They're all awesome, but <3 sparkles! Nice picks, even if they are straining your wallet



I have to agree here...I didn't know jeans could fit my non-butt until I got sized by someone who knew what they were doing at LB.


----------



## katorade

Teleute said:


> Hah, wow... maybe I'm in the minority here! I haven't tried the fashion bug ones, but at least with the LB right fits I am LOVING the size options. I did not realize how much other jeans did not fit me until I tried a pair of blue 3 talls, and MY GOD they are perfect! This is how stuff is SUPPOSED to fit on me! It was a bitch trying to work out the size/colors and stuff, but the tradeoff of amazing, comfortable, perfect-fitting jeans that aren't immediately tearing on the inner thigh due to strain on the fabric is SO worth it.
> 
> Lilly, I LOVE that sparkle dress. They're all awesome, but <3 sparkles! Nice picks, even if they are straining your wallet



I have yet to find any that fit because they never have the one I think will work in the stores, especially in the styles that I want. The first time I got measured, the woman said I was a "blue". The only way I'm a blue is if jeans are supposed to make you look like you're carrying a load in your pants. They gave me the saddest behind ever.

My favorites were the Secret Slimmers. I have a pair in a vintage wash with whiskering on the front and I absolutely love how they fit, although my mom's dryer shrunk the hell out of them, so I'm going to have to do the squat and waddle for a good day or so to stretch them out and pray the seams don't explode in my face, lol.

Right now I'm in love with Avenue's jeans. The material has more stretch to it and is so much more lightweight and more movable than LB's. The rise is also perfect for me rather than making me look like a member of the lollipop guild.


----------



## thatgirl08

I've gotten measured twice and one lady told me I was red and the other told me I was something else but I can't remember what. Both times they didn't have my size in the store and I didn't want to bother getting them shipped when I can just buy cuter, cheaper jeans from Old Navy that I can be 95% sure will fit me. I usually don't have to send anything back to ON when I shop online because I know my sizes there to a tee now.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I've gotten measured twice and one lady told me I was red and the other told me I was something else but I can't remember what. Both times they didn't have my size in the store and I didn't want to bother getting them shipped when I can just buy cuter, cheaper jeans from Old Navy that I can be 95% sure will fit me. I usually don't have to send anything back to ON when I shop online because I know my sizes there to a tee now.



Amen to this. People say ON quality is worse than Lane Bryant quality, and while most of it is, I have never had a problem with ON jeans. My favorite pair of jeans in my closet are from ON and I've had them for 3 years. They're still holding up great and they were $12.99. I'd much rather opt for that than pay $50 (or more) for a pair of LB.

As for the sizes at ON...I'm roughly 300 lbs, but a 2X at ON. A bit strange.


----------



## Sugar

thatgirl08 said:


> I've gotten measured twice and one lady told me I was red and the other told me I was something else but I can't remember what. Both times they didn't have my size in the store and I didn't want to bother getting them shipped when I can just buy cuter, cheaper jeans from Old Navy that I can be 95% sure will fit me. I usually don't have to send anything back to ON when I shop online because I know my sizes there to a tee now.



I've wondered about ON a lot. I've never ordered from them and I worry that their pants will have room for a large bum...which I am seriously lacking. I do think their clothes are way cuter than LB.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm tempted to order something every time I look at Tina's Etsy shop. I broke down and bought these very recently. They arrived this week and are even more beautiful in person (and a steal at only $10.50!). There's another pair in her shop if anyone is so moved.


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> the whole fucking with the jeans sizing is pissing me the hell off too



I came back to Oklahoma today and we stopped at a Fashion Bug Plus Store. The lady told me that I needed to try red or yellow. I tried both and picked up one of each. I will never shop at a fashion bug that isn't just plus again..or at least I hope not too!

The lady in Texas told me the right fit jeans had no stretch..the lady in Oklahoma told me that I needed to buy them were they would barely button because they stretch out so much in the day.

It was like I was shopping at a completely different company. GAH


----------



## Sugar

MisticalMisty said:


> I came back to Oklahoma today and we stopped at a Fashion Bug Plus Store. The lady told me that I needed to try red or yellow. I tried both and picked up one of each. I will never shop at a fashion bug that isn't just plus again..or at least I hope not too!
> 
> The lady in Texas told me the right fit jeans had no stretch..the lady in Oklahoma told me that I needed to buy them were they would barely button because they stretch out so much in the day.
> 
> It was like I was shopping at a completely different company. GAH



LOL that was my experience too. The lady who put me in yellow didn't even measure me...she just said lift your shirt and turn around for me. 

What I found was that the LB jeans right fit do have a lot of give. They are skin tight when I put them on and then they smooth out to fit me properly in about 45 minutes. If I wear the jeans another day w/o washing they can get a wee bit baggy, but not so much I feel like I'm in a flour sack.

What was most important to me was the seam from the crotch to the zipper. Usually jeans are cut short there and leave a big line that makes me uncomfortable. These smoothed out and it's just round belly, no divide if you will.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Realized I had a 40% off coupon so I thought I would order a dress that I have been lusting over for a while from Ulla Popken. I don't know what it is, but I like it - http://ullapopken.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_95202

While I was there I also bought a skirt from the outlet - http://ullapopken.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_75705


----------



## AshleyEileen

Teleute said:


> Hah, wow... maybe I'm in the minority here! I haven't tried the fashion bug ones, but at least with the LB right fits I am LOVING the size options. I did not realize how much other jeans did not fit me until I tried a pair of blue 3 talls, and MY GOD they are perfect! This is how stuff is SUPPOSED to fit on me! It was a bitch trying to work out the size/colors and stuff, but the tradeoff of amazing, comfortable, perfect-fitting jeans that aren't immediately tearing on the inner thigh due to strain on the fabric is SO worth it.



I love the RFs, too. I'm a blue 7.

Unfortunately, they're discontinuing them. Get them while you can.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Amen to this. People say ON quality is worse than Lane Bryant quality, and while most of it is, I have never had a problem with ON jeans. My favorite pair of jeans in my closet are from ON and I've had them for 3 years. They're still holding up great and they were $12.99. I'd much rather opt for that than pay $50 (or more) for a pair of LB.
> 
> As for the sizes at ON...I'm roughly 300 lbs, but a 2X at ON. A bit strange.





Sugar said:


> I've wondered about ON a lot. I've never ordered from them and I worry that their pants will have room for a large bum...which I am seriously lacking. I do think their clothes are way cuter than LB.



I honestly have never had a problem with the quality of stuff at ON. I mean, a few tank tops here and there maybe didn't last but when you're paying $2.50 on clearance it's like, if it lasts 6 months I've more than made up for it. I do like a lot of things at LB, especially lingerie, panties and dress clothes.. but when it comes to casual stuff, ON stuff is waaay cuter imo. Plus, I don't have 30, 40, 50 dollars to fork out every single time I want to get something new. ON is like the only plus size store where I can always find something cute in my size for under 20, 25 dollars. Plus their sales are like, unbeatable. I've been shopping there since looong before I even needed their plus sizes.. I have two size XL shirts from eighth grade that look practically new that I wear all the time.. 8th grade.. that was what.. 6 years ago? & they probably cost me like, $15 each. Anyway I'm babbling but I can't say enough about how much I love Old Navy. About half my closet is from there, no joke. 

Sugar - I have no ass at all and ON jeans have worked fine for me. I noticed that if you wear them more than one day before washing they tend to get a little baggy but nothing terrible. Their jeans also tend to run a little big so you might want to actually size down one, which would also help with with tightness around the butt.


----------



## AnotherJessica

AshleyEileen said:


> I love the RFs, too. I'm a blue 7.
> 
> Unfortunately, they're discontinuing them. Get them while you can.



Are you serious? When?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm tempted to order something every time I look at Tina's Etsy shop. I broke down and bought these very recently. They arrived this week and are even more beautiful in person (and a steal at only $10.50!). There's another pair in her shop if anyone is so moved.



Those are so very pretty!


----------



## AshleyEileen

AnotherJessica said:


> Are you serious? When?



When they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Cors said:


> Fellow black-lover here and I love your new buys, especially the dresses! It is so exciting when everything fits. Will you model them for us? :kiss2:




Well I've been pretty camera shy of late because I've been looking kind of awful lately. I'm working and going to school so I'm not getting much sleep which is making a mess of my mind and my apartment. But I pushed aside some debris and decided to do an impromptu fashion show for those interested, so here goes. These are the things I got at One Stop Plus!









First there's this dress. I stretched it out in the second picture so that interested parties can see how much room there is in it. It's a ponte knit and very soft and warm feeling. I just threw it on for these photos but with the right shoes and bag this is a nice look for work.












Here is the dress that seemeed to be the favorite, the sparkley dress. The only problem with this dress is that it's a leeeetle bit see thru. The camera picks it up some. I like it though, it doesn't bother me. The sleeves on this are really long. In the photo demo on that page they look like 3/4 sleeves but these are actually full length and a bit too long on me. This will fit taller people with longer arms. Plenty of room in this one too.












And now the coat. It actually doesn't look so bad in the photos. All in all I really like this stuff.​


----------



## Tania

You look lovely! The dresses are great and that coat is crazy-cute on you!!!!!


----------



## Smushygirl

I think it all looks great!!!! Thanks for modeling, Lilly!!!

As for the sparkley dress, it's nothing a chemise or slip wouldn't fix. Or you can just flaunt it, baby!


----------



## thatgirl08

oooh I like that coat.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Isn't the coat cute!?!?! I totally thought it would make me look like the Michelin man. For One Stop Plus, these are pretty stylish.


----------



## mszwebs

That first dress is WAY longer than I expected it to be...but everything is super cute on you.


----------



## Crystal

Oooh, Lilly, that sparkling dress is gorgeous.  It looks fantastic on you. I like that jacket, too. I'm always afraid to buy coats like that for the same reason you mentioned, that it would make me look like the Michelin man. But, you're totally pulling it off. Looks great!


----------



## succubus_dxb

LillyBBBW said:


> Well I've been ............... It actually doesn't look so bad in the photos. All in all I really like this stuff. [/CENTER]





You got some great buys, but mainly I just wanted to say that you are so beautiful! Such a radiant smile!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thank you all so much for the compliments.  I'm really happy with everything but once I pay my oil bill I will be as dry as stick and living on hope for a while. At least I will be warm and well dressed. lol


----------



## Cors

Fab buys Lilly, they look so much better on, especially the coat! I am also in love with your musical notes/keyboard cover!


----------



## LoveBHMS

The coat is actually my favorite of all of them. I don't think it looks cheap at all. 

I think with quilted/puffy items, it's all about the stitching and the shape of where the stitches are. With the squares like on yours, I think that is what avoids the Michelin man look whereas if the stitching goes around the garment or if there is too little of it, leaving large "puffs" it can give that look you're trying to avoid. I'd absolutely keep that one.

And if you like black...wear black!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LoveBHMS said:


> The coat is actually my favorite of all of them. I don't think it looks cheap at all.
> 
> I think with quilted/puffy items, it's all about the stitching and the shape of where the stitches are. With the squares like on yours, I think that is what avoids the Michelin man look whereas if the stitching goes around the garment or if there is too little of it, leaving large "puffs" it can give that look you're trying to avoid. I'd absolutely keep that one.
> 
> And if you like black...wear black!



Yes, that is true about puffy coats. The thing is that with these websites you never really know what you're going to get when the stuff finally arrives. You see a picture of an outfit on a thin woman but when the thing arrives the skirt's way longer, the neckline is higher, the sleeves are different, the color isn't exact, etc. It's a spin of the wheel when ordering for super sizes and sometimes you get your hopes dashed when you finally open the plastic bag and see the real deal. In my case it all worked out.... THIS time. Oy!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those new outfits look good on you. And the coats not so puffy looking like most of those kind either...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Lilly, that coat looks cute on you. I generally don't like those types of coats, but it really does look good on you and it's not overly puffy.


----------



## Gingembre

Lilly, i would like to join the chorus in this thread and echo what a fab haul you got yourself! The dresses are gorgeous, especially the sparkly one, and i really like the coat too. Plus you are very photogenic and have a lovely smile. :happy:


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm hopeless.
so hopeless. 

I've been craving a sweet little offwhite vintage dress with a lace detailed neckline. I couldn't find it. To soothe my shopping woes, I bought another MUCH MORE EXPENSIVE dress that is not quite off white, is not vintage, and doesn't have the neckline I wanted so badly. 






*picture is not mine, as I have not recieved the dress yet.


----------



## Tania

Love it, girl.

So over the weekend my friend Cindy and I won $100 Kiyonna gift certificates. I ordered the Tallulah dress...

http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/18090904

There's a crudload of other stuff I've purchased recently, but I'm too lazy to littanize it at at the moment. As I wear it, I will post it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a maxi dress with teh coupon i got from torrid yesterday and the fact that it was on clearance. I couldn't resist!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

blue lipstick  I rock.


----------



## Sugar

BigBellySSBBW said:


> blue lipstick  I rock.



Pics plz! :kiss2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Sugar said:


> Pics plz! :kiss2:



do you have fb? lol


----------



## Sugar

BigBellySSBBW said:


> do you have fb? lol



Yes, I'll friend you!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Sugar said:


> Yes, I'll friend you!


 you cant, lol, Im locked down like the pentagon. If we have a friend in common they can make a friend suggestion to me to add you....oh it is soooo complex, lol


----------



## Tania

Love those long, grecian maxis, Megan! I hope you'll post a pic.


----------



## HottiMegan

I neglected to post a pic of my purple dress huh.. I'll have to snap one. it fit pretty well. Just not sure how to accessorize it. I'll be sure to post a pic of my new dress when it gets here  It'll be nice to have for my xmas in Palm Springs


----------



## Tania

Doo Eet, Megan!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

All for a total of $42!

I love my state and the lack of sales tax.


----------



## auntiemoo

Lily - I bought that same coat in off white last winter and I absolutely love it. It is so warm, yet not bulky. I never thought I could wear a coat like that and not look Michelinmannish - but it actually looks great - even in off white. I also want that sparkly dress in the wine color, but am surprised to hear that the sleeves are long.


----------



## Star Struck

Torrid Clearance and coupon = amazing stuff  I can't waaaaaaaait to get it  I wish I had a Torrid around me..it's just not fair!


----------



## Star Struck

OH and I tried to buy this but I was 20 cents short in my paypal..can you imagine how depressed I was? and still am?  What kind of crap is that! lol
if only it didn't take 3 days to transfer funds from my bank to my paypal..I'd be able to easily take a dollar and do it BUT NO! CURSE YOU ONLINE SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!! (except for the great buys I got of course)


----------



## LillyBBBW

auntiemoo said:


> Lily - I bought that same coat in off white last winter and I absolutely love it. It is so warm, yet not bulky. I never thought I could wear a coat like that and not look Michelinmannish - but it actually looks great - even in off white. I also want that sparkly dress in the wine color, but am surprised to hear that the sleeves are long.



Yes they are long. If I let them down all the way my hands are completely obscured in the floppy sleeves. Though I must say, I think they are long because the shoulders on the dress are wide. The shoulder seams droop down my arm a lot. I think I could probably go with the same dress a size or two smaller but I'm afraid if I do it won't be conservative enough for the places I intend to wear it. My funds are exhausted, I can't buy another one though I would really like to.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I love that purse Star Struck!


----------



## cherylharrell

I've been wanting that belt but can't afford it right now. I hope they have it left in a 3 or 4X. I wonder if it runs snug or big...


----------



## HottiMegan

I couldn't help myself. I got this dress and a pair of floral barrettes for only $22 shipped 




If it ships as fast as the last one, i should get it by Wednesday or Thursday. One benefit of living in California.. super fast shipping form Torrid


----------



## Crystal

Beautiful scarf from a kitschy Antique shop in Knoxville.

$2. 

Granted, it has a few marks and a few small holes, but hey. It was $2! 

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

I went shopping & out to eat with a friend. I went into Simply Fashion. I ended up getting a cowl neck sweater that is a long one for only $16.99. I was so tempted by a purple striped one but didn't get it cuz I can't afford both & I already have 2 purple long sleeve tops. I don't care much for stripes but this one was done cute...


----------



## crayola box

Crystal what a lovely scarf, great deal! If the defects are small then the holes can probably be mended and the stains hidden by artful arrangement or perhaps a cute old fashioned scarf clip. 


I have been shopping waayy too much lately (retail therapy: bad for the wallet, good for the soul ). Luckily most of the stuff isn't online and if I can't post photos I can pretend it didn't happen 

Anyway my latest buy was an argyle cardigan from NY and Company. I wear an 18/20 and the XL fit perfectly. Actually I find that with the exception of stiff button down shirts (which are too tight in the arms and either gape or don't button in the chest), the tops, sweaters, and dresses at this store always fit me in XL and they have great clearance sales so if you are a 1x or 2x give it a shot. I also got 3 cute pairs of earrings here for like 5 bucks each so I was happy. 

Oh in person this sweater is actually fuchsia not grape in color.

Also bought some black socks and a couple of Revlon color stay lipsticks at Target. BTW I love what this company has done to their long wearing lipsticks so that they dont dry out my lips like they did when they first came out and like other brands still do. Soft Flex technology FTW! 

Note to self: That's it young lady, no more shopping till spring! 

View attachment argyle.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

As promised me in my new black dress. Sorry for the bad quality. My hubby doesn't work the camera as well as i do plus it was nearly dark out


----------



## Crystal

It's beautiful, Megan! It's really nice to see when things bought online really do look great in person.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks Crystal. I love the dress. I am a little self conscious about the cleavage. I feel a little unmom like in the dress but i dont have to be in mom clothes all the time! I can't wait until my red dress comes! It shipped today


----------



## Tania

Looks GREAT, Megan!!!


----------



## Teleute

Megan, that's gorgeous on you! The cleavage is perfect, it gives the dress enough edge that it doesn't look frumpy, but the length and the sleeves keep it from being WAY too sexy. Being a mom doesn't mean you have to be frumptastic!


----------



## katorade

Megan, you've got really good balance for someone with one foot.

I really like the top of that dress. It looks incredibly comfy.


----------



## cherylharrell

I bet the red dress will look as good on you as the black one does...


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks everyone. I really like the dress. I thought about the pin idea yesterday while i was out. It might do the trick. The dress is soooo soft. But i think it might be a little thin so i need to wear a slip or something undeneath.
According to FedEx i should get my red dress tomorrow.


----------



## Crystal

So, the choices online for Old Navy Women's Plus outerwear are pretty pathetic. But, they have some gorgeous coats in the Women's section. The 50% Outerwear sale ends on Thursday and I'd love to take advantage of it. 

I found a beautiful white coat in an XXL but I can't decide if I want to risk it not fitting me. I've been able to easily wear XXL in their cheap, cotton tees, but I'm not sure if a coat will fit quite as easily. At 5'3'', 290 lbs, I think I'd be pushing it. 

Has anyone around my size been able to wear XXL coats from ON?


----------



## thatgirl08

From my experience, coats have little stretch and you don't want to feel all packed in there. The tshirts have a lot more stretch and it doesn't matter as much if they're a little tight. If you wanna try one though, you should go to the store so that you don't have to end up paying for shipping and everything if it doesn't work out.

I just bought this coat from the plus section - 







I don't usually go for green but I thought it was cute. :] I hope I get it soon! It said it shipped a few days ago.


----------



## LoveBHMS

You will look v. cute in that green coat.


----------



## katorade

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, the choices online for Old Navy Women's Plus outerwear are pretty pathetic. But, they have some gorgeous coats in the Women's section. The 50% Outerwear sale ends on Thursday and I'd love to take advantage of it.
> 
> I found a beautiful white coat in an XXL but I can't decide if I want to risk it not fitting me. I've been able to easily wear XXL in their cheap, cotton tees, but I'm not sure if a coat will fit quite as easily. At 5'3'', 290 lbs, I think I'd be pushing it.
> 
> Has anyone around my size been able to wear XXL coats from ON?



My experience as someone who is 5'7 and around 270? You can probably get the coat on (am I the only one that looks like Chris Farley when I'm trying to put a too-small coat on?), but don't plan on being able to button it!


----------



## Sugar

katorade said:


> My experience as someone who is 5'7 and around 270? You can probably get the coat on (am I the only one that looks like Chris Farley when I'm trying to put a too-small coat on?), but don't plan on being able to button it!



*tries to refrain from singing fat kato in a little coat...*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

thatgirl08 said:


> From my experience, coats have little stretch and you don't want to feel all packed in there. The tshirts have a lot more stretch and it doesn't matter as much if they're a little tight. If you wanna try one though, you should go to the store so that you don't have to end up paying for shipping and everything if it doesn't work out.
> 
> I just bought this coat from the plus section -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go for green but I thought it was cute. :] I hope I get it soon! It said it shipped a few days ago.


I thought Old Navy didn't have a plus section in the stores anymore, that it's only online?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Anyone want to save me from myself on Nordstrom.com and Clinique Bonus time? I'm having a weak moment... I have a plan to receive multiple gifts with purchase. Nevermind the fact that I have to pay about $1000 in licensing/malpractice insurance/membership fees within the next two weeks...

New lipstick shades... pretttttty.


Crystal, re: the Old Navy stuff, I know that I am 5'6'', 285'ish and can no longer fit in any Old Navy tops! I have pretty broad shoulders and unfortunately huge chestages but still find that Old Navy stuff (tops) run small for me.


Is anyone able to suggest a lovely, stylish, AFFORDABLE Plus sized coat for me? I've relocated to a destination about 3000 ft higher in elevation than my last location so I'm in for a cold winter! Even when I'm 100 pounds lighter, I have a hard time finding coats... it's my least favorite shopping experience.

Advisements appreciated!! Sure wish I could partake of the 50% off Old Navy sale. Poo.


----------



## mszwebs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I thought Old Navy didn't have a plus section in the stores anymore, that it's only online?



She's talking XXL in the non-plus section.

She said that the Plus choices were shit, but the non-plus choices were gorj, which is where the coat she wants it from.

Thus, it would potentially be available to try on.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

mszwebs said:


> She's talking XXL in the non-plus section.
> 
> She said that the Plus choices were shit, but the non-plus choices were gorj, which is where the coat she wants it from.
> 
> Thus, it would potentially be available to try on.



Plus choices are def not lovely. They're so basic on the whole. I actually stopped shopping at Old Navy when I sized out of their "regular" clothes because I had so little interest in the plus designs.


----------



## thatgirl08

LoveBHMS said:


> You will look v. cute in that green coat.



Thank you!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I thought Old Navy didn't have a plus section in the stores anymore, that it's only online?





mszwebs said:


> She's talking XXL in the non-plus section.
> 
> She said that the Plus choices were shit, but the non-plus choices were gorj, which is where the coat she wants it from.
> 
> Thus, it would potentially be available to try on.



What she said! ^

I got the coat today and I LOVE IT. The color is a little brighter than I expected but I think it's cute. It's comfy and fits me great (I got a size 4 instead of my normal 3 in ON plus, which I'm glad I did because I think the 3 would've been too snug.)

As for ON plus sizes in general.. half of my closet is from ON.. I buy all my bottoms exclusively from there and lots of tops and such too. I know not everyone has great experiences, but if you haven't tried it in awhile, I say check it out. They have some seriously cute stuff right now.


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> I just bought this coat from the plus section -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually go for green but I thought it was cute. :] I hope I get it soon! It said it shipped a few days ago.



I'm ordering that on the 14th. It's on sale plus I have a 30% off promo. I'll get that and a grey peacoat for the mister for under $70!


----------



## thatgirl08

Isn't it adorable!? I hope it works out for you too :]


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my red dress today. Might be a little seasonally inappropriate. I do have a nice long black sweater i could wear with it. It's a great cut but really light weight. I'll get pics when i can.


----------



## Tania

HottiMegan said:


> I got my red dress today. Might be a little seasonally inappropriate. I do have a nice long black sweater i could wear with it. It's a great cut but really light weight. I'll get pics when i can.



It's still a win! At the very least, it'll be a great spring/summer dress for you.


----------



## cherylharrell

That green coat is sooo cute. Which reminds me I have a green jacket from LB I need to find & put with my jackets & coats...


----------



## AshleyEileen

So, that $70 I planned on spending at ON turned into a whole lot more. 

My boyfriend's a lucky man. 

View attachment OldNavy.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

haha seriously.. two shirts, a jacket AND shoes. Is this for Christmas or are you just worlds most generous girlfriend?


----------



## Crystal

I have that dress, Ashley! I got it in blueish-green, though. I love it.


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> haha seriously.. two shirts, a jacket AND shoes. Is this for Christmas or are you just worlds most generous girlfriend?



He's probably getting a guitar, big screen tv, or a game system for Christmas. :blush:



CrystalUT11 said:


> I have that dress, Ashley! I got it in blueish-green, though. I love it.



I'm excited for it! I'm hoping the 3 fits. That's usually my size in tops.


----------



## Tania

My momsicle and I went to the Igigi showroom event tonight. I got the Francesca dress:

http://www.igigi.com/plus-size-dresses/francesca-dress.html

And the Belle Epoque belt to go with it:

http://www.igigi.com/la-belle-epoque-belt.html

Gorgeous new holiday dresses and free shipping through the twentieth...go Igigi, go!


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen makes me want a boyfriend... or a really big dress up doll.


----------



## thatgirl08

krismiss said:


> AshleyEileen makes me want a boyfriend... or a really big dress up doll.



I mostly just want to be HER boyfriend. hahaha.


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> AshleyEileen makes me want a boyfriend... or a really big dress up doll.



I'll share!



thatgirl08 said:


> I mostly just want to be HER boyfriend. hahaha.



I'll let you know if the spot ever opens.


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> My momsicle and I went to the Igigi showroom event tonight. I got the Francesca dress:
> 
> And the Belle Epoque belt to go with it:
> 
> Gorgeous new holiday dresses and free shipping through the twentieth...go Igigi, go!



Those are stunning!


----------



## Tania

TY Tad! Did you see the pics of me in them in the "what are you wearing?" thread? The dress is one of those universally-great pieces. I RECOMMEND FRANCESCA FOR ALL!


----------



## Cors

AshleyEileen, your boy is lucky to have a gorgeous and generous girlfriend! 

Tania, love the dress with the belt! Bet you look amazing in it.

Fashion-related birthday goodies. A skin and body care gift set from Elemis (British spa brand), SL Sarrsins - an intoxicating leathery jasmine perfume I have been lusting after for a while, Masquerade Antoinette basque set and yellow lizard pumps! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tania

Pretty basque! Gonna post a pic in it?  Happy birthday, Gracie!


----------



## Tad

Cors, that pic is so over-the-top feminine that I'd _almost _expect it to belong to a drag-queen  

More seriously, what a fantastic haul, looks like all things that you can a lot of joy from using/wearing 


Tania--I will have to make it over to that thread eventually and see you in it. I'm sure you look awesome, you seem to wear dresses really well  Does the fabric feel anywhere close to as nice as it looks? (see, my main interaction with dresses is holding the person wearing them, so when dragging my wife out dress shopping I'm always checking how the fabric feels to the touch.....)


----------



## Cors

Funny you say that Tad, I thought that myself when I saw the pic! I still feel like a drag queen sometimes, especially when all femmed up. 

Thank you Tania! :kiss2:

Just snapped a pic.


----------



## Tania

YOU LOOK AWESOME, GIRL.  Your legs are crazy-long, too.

Tad, the fabric is a jersey knit; it's slinky and pleasant, but not amazing like dense silk velvet or charmeuse (my FAVORITE fabrics!).  Buy your wife the dress and see how she "feels." Haha.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm excited for it! I'm hoping the 3 fits. That's usually my size in tops.



Here's a picture of what it looks like on me with a black cardigan and black leggins.  This is a size 2. I'm a 26 on bottom, 24 on top. 

View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## Tania

Looks gorgey. LOVE THE COLOR.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Here's a picture of what it looks like on me with a black cardigan and black leggins.  This is a size 2. I'm a 26 on bottom, 24 on top.



Oh wow! I'll be just fine in the 3. I'm a 26 top and a 28/30 bottom. Thanks for sharing! I got the black to wear with a zebra or gray cardi and purple tights.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cors said:


> Funny you say that Tad, I thought that myself when I saw the pic! I still feel like a drag queen sometimes, especially when all femmed up.
> 
> Thank you Tania! :kiss2:
> 
> Just snapped a pic.



You look amazing and your gifts sound wonderful.


----------



## Star Struck

Went on a shopping spree at Lane Bryant today! I had a 25% off coupon and THEN another coupon for 25 off of 75 so I was excited  Got all of this and 2 bras for 65 dollars!!!!!!!! Should have been $143 so I saved 77$ yay!


----------



## Star Struck

Cors said:


> Funny you say that Tad, I thought that myself when I saw the pic! I still feel like a drag queen sometimes, especially when all femmed up.
> 
> Thank you Tania! :kiss2:
> 
> Just snapped a pic.



That's a super sexy outfit you got there


----------



## Teleute

Cors said:


> Funny you say that Tad, I thought that myself when I saw the pic! I still feel like a drag queen sometimes, especially when all femmed up.
> 
> Thank you Tania! :kiss2:
> 
> Just snapped a pic.



Wooooooowwww! :wubu::wubu: I was more intrigued by the shoes when you posted the pic of the items alone, but that basque is crazy gorgeous - incredibly flattering and lovely color. Still loving the shoes, but the hotness of the basque is pretty overwhelming! :smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I try not to shop too much around this time of year unless it's Christmas presents for my son, but as we all know, occasionally we can't resist. I got new black slacks (as I feel no one can ever have too many pairs of black slacks) and two tops. The pink one, the sleeves are the perfect length which made my day. I hate sleeveless and I never wear anything above the elbow but these fall just below the elbow and feel extremely comfortable. The black pants and the pink top will be for Parent's Night at my son's school next week. The blue sweater is super soft, fits great in the chest area. The blue one is for a "date" next weekend. (date is in quotes because I hate date-dates, I prefer just hanging out on a friendly basis at first). Anyways:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Cors said:


> Fashion-related birthday goodies. A skin and body care gift set from Elemis (British spa brand), SL Sarrsins - an intoxicating leathery jasmine perfume I have been lusting after for a while, Masquerade Antoinette basque set and yellow lizard pumps! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



All of that looks so wonderfully girly ~ I love gift sets, perfumes, lotions ~ absolute heaven!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Star Struck said:


> Went on a shopping spree at Lane Bryant today! I had a 25% off coupon and THEN another coupon for 25 off of 75 so I was excited  Got all of this and 2 bras for 65 dollars!!!!!!!! Should have been $143 so I saved 77$ yay!



I have those panties. =]

I bought this shirt today for 60% off!:


----------



## Tania

I, too, did the double coupon thingy at LB tonight.

8 pairs of panties, a flannel sleep chemise (I literally live in those), a sleep cami, and two bras, one of which (the hot red plaid one Carrie posted somewhere here a couple of weeks ago) we had to LB2Me because even LB doesn't carry the 38DDD novelty bras in-store.

Ashley, is that true of your store, too?


----------



## AtlantisAK

I didnt buy clothes this time, havent for a very long time...but it's soooo much better! Jewelry supplies and gemstones!

Carnelian colored Chalcedony drops, 30mm. 





Sky blue Chalcedony drops, 28mm.





Sterling silver wire, 30gague, 81 feet.





---

A selection of 13mm hammer faceted stones in 

Light Amethyst:




Citrine:




and Dark Amethyst:






I can't wait to get these in!!! So excited, I just hope that someone ends up buying the beauties I make from these. Any buyers on the jewelry already? lol


----------



## Crystal

Wool winter coat from Torrid. Originally $130, now $29.99

Now, that's what I call a deal. 

It's on sale in size 3 only, if anyone is interested!


----------



## thatgirl08

I got 2 tops, 4 things of jewelry and donated $5 to cancer (came with a stuffed animal!) for a little over $40 from Maurices today but none of it is on the site! I may take my own pictures if I can get motivated.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> I, too, did the double coupon thingy at LB tonight.
> 
> 8 pairs of panties, a flannel sleep chemise (I literally live in those), a sleep cami, and two bras, one of which (the hot red plaid one Carrie posted somewhere here a couple of weeks ago) we had to LB2Me because even LB doesn't carry the 38DDD novelty bras in-store.
> 
> Ashley, is that true of your store, too?



Novelty bras usually aren't carried in a DDD in my store. We have very very few 38s. It's all about the demographics.


----------



## george83

Bexy bought me this


----------



## Inhibited

is that a Ghostbusters shirt?


----------



## george83

Inhibited said:


> is that a Ghostbusters shirt?



it is indeed and it rocks on so many levels


----------



## Inhibited

lol it sure does rock, i have never seen those shirts before..


----------



## HottiMegan

LOVE that shirt George!


----------



## Tad

george83 said:


> Bexy bought me this



Bexy is clearly a woman of taste!  That is pure awesome.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 73173
I got these tank tops (singlets) in white, blue and a peachy colour.... for layering under other tops for modesty at work.. lol

View attachment 73174
Going to wear the next two with my denim vest.... perfect for the coming summer...

View attachment 73175


View attachment 73176
Loved this bag... so pretty and light.

View attachment 73177
I threw this in to make up the cost to a certain number which then gave me a 30% discount on my purchases... so it worked out to be free in a way. :happy: It works well with the dress when It's not worn with my denim vest...

Oh... and I'm not going to buy any more clothes until after Christmas.... I swear!!!


----------



## Saoirse

went shopping today!

2 pairs of skinny jeans from JC Penney










plus some cute little hair bows and teal eyeliner from Hot Topic.


----------



## cherylharrell

Wow, I didn't know they had cute jeans like that in the plus section at Penny's. Nice stuff ya'll are buying...


----------



## Saoirse

cherylharrell said:


> Wow, I didn't know they had cute jeans like that in the plus section at Penny's. Nice stuff ya'll are buying...



They're actually juniors.


----------



## goofy girl

For some reason when I was on the main board and saw this thread I read the title as "What did you hurt today?"


I was going to post about slamming my elbow into my desk drawer...but I didn't buy anything, so I have nothing to post


----------



## cherylharrell

Ouch! Hope your elbow's better.

Wow, no wonder those jeans were so cute. Everything cute is in the juniors section but not the plus sizes...


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> Wow, no wonder those jeans were so cute. Everything cute is in the juniors section but not the plus sizes...



I disagree with this.


----------



## cherylharrell

Oop's didn't mean to imply that everything in the plus section was not cute. What I was trying to say was alot of times in stores with both plus and skinny sizes alot of times all the stuff I see and like is in the skinny section and not the plus. If they'd make the skinny stuff available in the plus sizes, I'd no longer have to suffer with seeing something I like and it's not available in my size...


----------



## tinkerbell

JC Penny's plus size section isnt TOO bad. I've found some really cute pants, tops and skirts there.

Anyway, I bought all of this yesterday at Kohl's (I went to the store, to try on, and ordered online, to use a 20% online coupon code - shopearly, its good through today, I think!!) This came to about $75ish. Not too bad!  I also bought a new bra and a white t shirt.


----------



## thatgirl08

Cute stuff tinkerbell!


----------



## tinkerbell

thatgirl08 said:


> Cute stuff tinkerbell!



Thanks!! I love the first pair of jeans - they make my ass look great!


----------



## cherylharrell

Yes, cute stuff. They always hide the cute stuff when I am in Kohls lol...


----------



## tinkerbell

cherylharrell said:


> Yes, cute stuff. They always hide the cute stuff when I am in Kohls lol...



I know, it is hard to find cute stuff there -their plus sized section isn't the best - at least in my store. The jeans and the orange sweater are from the plus sized section. The other ones are not. But they did have other really cute sweaters in the plus size section too. I just bought them from the other section because 1, they were cheaper, and 2, I was excited that I could fit into an XL :blush:


----------



## Carrie

tinkerbell said:


> Anyway, I bought all of this yesterday at Kohl's (I went to the store, to try on, and ordered online, to use a 20% online coupon code - shopearly, its good through today, I think!!) This came to about $75ish. Not too bad!  I also bought a new bra and a white t shirt.


All of your stuff is very cute, Tink, but I'm especially smitten with this cardi! :smitten: Love the style, and you've got perfect coloring for that yummy autumnal shade.


----------



## Neen

Pair of grey /pink striped socks, green long sleeve 'hippie' top, and a knitted funky black/gold hat.. all at the thrift store, all for only$5!


----------



## tinkerbell

Carrie said:


> All of your stuff is very cute, Tink, but I'm especially smitten with this cardi! :smitten: Love the style, and you've got perfect coloring for that yummy autumnal shade.



Thanks! I love that color, I couldnt pass it up.


----------



## cherylharrell

I dunno why but alot of the cute stuff I'm seeing these days are sweaters. Probably another yr I won't even see one sweater I like. That's how it goes...


----------



## george83

3 pairs of tights


----------



## Inhibited

My torrid order arrived the other day...


----------



## Inhibited

also ordered heaps of undies about 10 pairs.... Spewin though as i messed up the order and some how The Glee T i wanted was left out...


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> also ordered heaps of undies about 10 pairs.... Spewin though as i messed up the order and some how The Glee T i wanted was left out...



The clothes you got are lovely....

What was the shipping cost like?? I haven't ordered from Torrid before but have wanted a few things recently... I love to Tee with the nerd love on it... such a shame the order was mucked up... I did that a few weeks ago, order a heap of stuff off of Evans UK site and ended up with two of one top and left off one I was really wanting. Looked back at the order and I had fu**ed it up.


----------



## Sugar

I'm pretty jazzed that I finally get to post here...ON had some great deals this morning.


----------



## goofy girl

From Cold Water Creek- This sweater!! Not my usual style but I just thought it was soooo beautiful and warm and cozy looking. And my mom works in their store so I got it at a good discount


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> The clothes you got are lovely....
> 
> What was the shipping cost like?? I haven't ordered from Torrid before but have wanted a few things recently... I love to Tee with the nerd love on it... such a shame the order was mucked up... I did that a few weeks ago, order a heap of stuff off of Evans UK site and ended up with two of one top and left off one I was really wanting. Looked back at the order and I had fu**ed it up.



Shipping is around $50:00..... I was going to order from Evans, as i was checkin out am glad i remembered to convert the pounds into dollars, it would of cost me about $400, i decided to leave it for now...


----------



## mszwebs

I am so Ashamed.

I had things picked out at Avenue, Woman Within AND Torrid this morning...and the only things I could actually bring myself to purchase were these three from Old Navy

View attachment on680864-00qlv01.jpg


View attachment on691025-02p01v01.jpg


View attachment on692519-01qlv01.jpg


----------



## Tania

I almost bought that dress last night, J!!!!! Instead I got the black gaulle with the ruffle neck; i think it's the one that Rachel bought a few weeks back. 

Also got the pink ruffleneck top, the darkwash denim pencil skirt, and the Beatles tshirt. ON WHEE.


----------



## Inhibited

Bought a few pairs of undies and the maxi dress below...


----------



## cherylharrell

Loving that maxi dress. Now folks will have to post pics of themselves in their stuff. It always looks nicer on real folks than in pics...


----------



## Sugar

I went back for the evening sales...

2 in white and two in cream


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Got this dress for a wedding in a few weeks... I think I'm going to get some red heels and jewelry to go with considering it'll be Christmas time and I'm a big fan of the black, gray, and red combo! 



Here's the link too: http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=431196&PartnerID=EMAIL2&BannerID=240


----------



## Tooz

In brown.


----------



## Tooz

Good lord the sleeves are tight. On ME. I have somewhat small arms.


----------



## Crystal

I love Black Friday sales at Bath and Body Works. 

Twilight Woods (New fragrance) Body Cream: Originally $12





Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Cream: Originally $12





Midnight Pomegrante Body Cream: Originally $12





Cherry Blossom Shower Cream (so much better than body wash): Originally $10.





Moonlight Path Shower Cream: Originally $10





Sensual Amber Body Spray: Originally $12





Twilight Woods 14.5 oz Three Wick Candle: Originally $19.50





Spice 14.5 oz Three Wick Candle: Originally $19.50





Cinnamon and Clove Buds Wallflower: Originally $12.50





Japanese Cherry Blossom Wallflower Refills: Originally $12.50






Also, Frosted Cranberry Concentrated Room Spray: Originally $5 and Vanilla Coconut ScentPortable: Originally $5

*Original Total: $142.00*

I paid $59. Woot!


----------



## Fluffy51888

I looove this sweater.  I got it and a pair of black legwarmers. And a set of 24 gold bangles, but I figure you guys know what those last two look like...


----------



## Saoirse

bought it yesterday and wore it out with a cute dress and black boots! i looked adorable.


----------



## crayola box

Can't find pics for any of it but went shopping yesterday in the city, and all the pretty lights and decorations must have gotten me in a buying mood because I bought three of those cardigan wrap things (the ones with the extra fabric in front you can drape around you when its cold) in purple, blue, and black. Two long sleeve tops, one in black with cut out sleeves, and one in teal with silver detail. Also bought a brown suede belt, two pairs of jeans, a black pencil skirt, a button down work shirt and a black shrug. The grand total wasn't bad either; I spent about $130 and I think I am done shopping for winter...or at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hit the avenue. found some cute stuff...got these for work. also got a cute tunic in a fun purple print...but couldn't find the pic online.

View attachment 0334_91610_mm.jpg


View attachment 0335_03772_mm.jpg


View attachment 0335_05968_mm.jpg


View attachment 0335_93523_mm.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

Got three t-shirts on a random run tonight.

The first was a black and white one with a wingy, flowery thing going on from Target for $13. It has about ten tiny jewel-thingies that may or may not be plucked off.

The second was a purple t-shirt also from Target with a subtle-but-busy pattern that I can't recall. My girlfriend offered to get it for me for Christmas so I won't be seeing it for three weeks. I think this one was $10.

The last was when we decided to go to Kohl's both to raid the clearance racks for on the off-chance of something good and so the girlfriend could drop hints (read: tell me and point out) what she'd like for Christmas. Deep in the super-mega clearance rack in the Junior's section I found an Orange Crush t-shirt. The original price was $20, and it was on the 90% off rack. Heck yes $2 t-shirt!

Pics will probably show up in the other thread tomorrow.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I went a wee bit wild on Esty today..........

From:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak (a Dims member too!) I bought some other items from her a couple weeks ago. Love them!!!!

View attachment grapes and plums lg.jpg




From Tina's shop:

View attachment Snow p..jpg


View attachment glass ring.jpg



Oh yeah, and it's all mine, mine, mine!!! haha!


----------



## Tania

SUPERB. AK's stuff is beautiful.


----------



## thatgirl08

I can't find a picture of it online but I got a really pretty Guess necklace as a gift today. I'll take one when I have a chance.


----------



## Crystal

Bought this a couple weeks ago online at Torrid.

Originally $129.99. Bought it for $29.99. 

(The boots and the jeans in this pic are also from Torrid.) 

View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> Bought this a couple weeks ago online at Torrid.
> 
> Originally $129.99. Bought it for $29.99.
> 
> (The boots and the jeans in this pic are also from Torrid.)



I wish they'd come to their senses and knock down the price of that Ed Hardy dress. I like it but there's no way I'm paying $160 for that rag.

Nice haul Crystal, and it looks great on you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CrystalUT11 said:


> Bought this a couple weeks ago online at Torrid.
> 
> Originally $129.99. Bought it for $29.99.
> 
> (The boots and the jeans in this pic are also from Torrid.)



Wow! Very nice haul!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Has anyone size 30/32 purchased anything from Torrid? How does it fit? Also, the size 5 undies, how do they fit if you're a size 30/32? I know everyone is shaped a bit different, but in general, how do they fit?
Thanks!
Mizz


----------



## mszwebs

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Has anyone size 30/32 purchased anything from Torrid? How does it fit? Also, the size 5 undies, how do they fit if you're a size 30/32? I know everyone is shaped a bit different, but in general, how do they fit?
> Thanks!
> Mizz



I have not gotten anything in 30/32 per se, but I did get a 5X shirt and that fit perfectly.

I'd be interested in this answer as well...


----------



## succubus_dxb

MILLIONS of photos to follow once I get it.... :wubu:


(oh god I hope it fits ok) 

View attachment corset.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> MILLIONS of photos to follow once I get it.... :wubu:
> 
> 
> (oh god I hope it fits ok)



Wow thats heaps nice, where did you get it from?


----------



## Tania

Tania has a problem.



















B&Lu, I h8888888888888888888888tchu.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> Wow thats heaps nice, where did you get it from?



Inhibited- from a local aussie site!

http://plussizedclothing.com.au/


I'm not too keen on their clothes, but I just looooove this corset....will let you know about the quality! If it's good, i'll be shopping there again- free shipping on orders over $50!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Tania has a problem.
> 
> [
> 
> B&Lu, I h8888888888888888888888tchu.



ROFL.......it's a beautiful problem though .


----------



## Gingembre

I have been having a pretty clothes buying sesh!

I bought this for my work xmas party (i also bought the belt & flower shown here, but in black, as i already own the petticoat in black and a black bolero):





And this baby for my friends and I's annual moulin rouge themed night out:





What can i say - i like green, lol!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ya know Tania. I have never been to the B & Lu site until you showed that super cute stuff. Not a good thing for my wallet!! Their dresses are so cute! (it's really bad since xmas shopping is nearly done and hubby got a GIANT paycheck today.. must be a good girl.. must be a good girl)


----------



## Tania

Cmon Megan - to the dark side with yas!

Love that dress, Laura - where you get?


----------



## Gingembre

Tania said:


> Love that dress, Laura - where you get?



www.vivienofholloway.com

Look at the measurements carefully - in terms of dress size I had to go up 2 sizes, which I think means you'd have to go up 4? The bust & waist measurements seem to run true though.


----------



## Tania

Yeah, I'd be in their 24, I think. *wants the pink polkadot halter dress!*


----------



## Gingembre

If it's any help, I can just about shoe horn myself into their size 18, although the 20 probably would have been better (sold out in that size & colour though, so constricted breathing it is!). I'm a UK size 14 on my top half, and an 18 on my bottom half.


----------



## Tania

That is helpful; your info plus the fact that they say that the bodices are lined, boned, and intended to fit snugly means that I might be able to size down. My waist is exactly 37", which puts me smack dab between sizes.


----------



## Sugar

This:





and this:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I love that Sarah!


I bought my wedding dress!


----------



## succubus_dxb

MisticalMisty said:


> I love that Sarah!
> 
> 
> I bought my wedding dress!




that is looooooovely. Great cut!


----------



## tinkerbell

I love the dress MM!

I seriously need to stay away from Kohls



http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/wom...MA+life+++style+CableKnit+Hooded+Cardigan.jsp

I need to stop buying sweaters. I bought this. I rarely wear red, but I really liked it  I dont think red looks good on me.


----------



## Frankie

I think you have great coloring for wearing red, Tinkerbell. Red will look beautiful on you.


----------



## Tracii

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Got this dress for a wedding in a few weeks... I think I'm going to get some red heels and jewelry to go with considering it'll be Christmas time and I'm a big fan of the black, gray, and red combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link too: http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=431196&PartnerID=EMAIL2&BannerID=240



Oooo I love that.
Red heels will look great with that dress.Post pics when you wear it.:bow:


I did find some nice Faded Glory jeans today so I bought them(my first pair of size 26's)and a few tops.
Not a real good shopping day as far as bargains go but not a total wash out.
Oh! Kohl's had their jewlery and hair items marked down so I bought a few items.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I guess my post didn't work earlier...hrm..


Ok, I bought a $100 dress.....BUT it's super cute, and i'll wear it a lot, and It'll double as my New Years dress...so....that's my reasoning. lol

Photos soon! 

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Holy Cow that is so cute.
Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## Teleute

MisticalMisty said:


> I love that Sarah!
> 
> 
> I bought my wedding dress!



I love it!


----------



## Proner

Just crush on these t-shirts  

View attachment X1JCTC1AA.jpg


View attachment X1JCTC1BG.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Gingembre said:


> I have been having a pretty clothes buying sesh!
> 
> I bought this for my work xmas party (i also bought the belt & flower shown here, but in black, as i already own the petticoat in black and a black bolero):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this baby for my friends and I's annual moulin rouge themed night out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can i say - i like green, lol!



I'm not sure which I like more. The dress or the corset. The are both gorgeous!


----------



## goofy girl

it's kind of corny but it was $6.00 and it's festive LOL


----------



## wolfpersona

I bought a new cell phone of ebay. Its designed to look like the first Motorola cell phone. (those big brick phones from the 80s.) but works on the modern gsm networks. 
Does anybody remember saved by the bell? Zack Morris rocked one of those big cells.
I bought it because of its cool retro factor. Not to mention i should get stellar reception with that big antenna.


----------



## MissToodles

MisticalMisty said:


> I love that Sarah!
> 
> 
> I bought my wedding dress!



I've been eyeing that dress for awhile. I always loved the idea of a red wedding dress!


----------



## MisticalMisty

MissToodles said:


> I've been eyeing that dress for awhile. I always loved the idea of a red wedding dress!



I couldn't pass it up..it was on sale for 17 bucks.


----------



## The Orange Mage

So we had a choice: we needed a couch or something for our PC/XBox/Book room.

we could

(a) disassemble and bring over and reassemble a stinky futon that is over 20 miles away and we forget how it even goes together
(b) buy a new couch or futon

so instead we bought one of these

http://www.liberator.com/eng/product/zeppelin-lounger/10053

HECK YES


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Gingembre said:


> I have been having a pretty clothes buying sesh!


Those are stunning!!!



Sugar said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:



Very nice! Pretty color. 



MisticalMisty said:


> I bought my wedding dress!




Beautiful! It's much more festive than the usual ivory or white. 



goofy girl said:


> it's kind of corny but it was $6.00 and it's festive LOL



I love this! Too funny!



The Orange Mage said:


> So we had a choice: we needed a couch or something for our PC/XBox/Book room.
> 
> we could
> 
> (a) disassemble and bring over and reassemble a stinky futon that is over 20 miles away and we forget how it even goes together
> (b) buy a new couch or futon
> 
> so instead we bought one of these
> 
> http://www.liberator.com/eng/product/zeppelin-lounger/10053
> 
> HECK YES



roflmao! Good buy! :bow:


----------



## Sugar

I got some mittens and a winter hat. There were no pictures to be found but the mittens are knit with faux lamb wool on the inside and a leather patch on the palm. 

The hat sorta looks like the picture below. It's not the same colors but same design. Mine is cream and sage, eggplant & tan with a nice fleece lining.


----------



## Saoirse

these boots, but in bright ORANGE!






they are shiny and plasticy and lovely!

and this shirt


----------



## HottiMegan

I got these pants at Target today. Oh so comfy!!


----------



## Tania

I bought these Sugar Morigami boots in purple for 25 bucks:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E5CMFQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I got the 9.5s - hope they fit!


----------



## cherylharrell

Tues I went in Maxway the cheap dept store and got some Christmas presents. I found a cute purse in red and purple in there for only $6. I got the purple one for me and the red one as a Christmas present for my best friend Debbie who adores red. If she didn't love red, I would keep it for myself. I found some gloves for $1 in Simply Fashion which fit even tho they don't say they fit plus sizes. Got me 2 pairs and a pair for my mom for Christmas. Trying on clothes was a bust tho. Leggings that felt like they needed more room yet felt like they could slip off me. Size 24 jeans that wouldn't zip and 26 fit but gaped in the back. A jean skirt in size 24 that fit great but the belt that came with it was way too small...


----------



## Lina

Went to the new Fat Fancy store in downtown Portland. Totally kick ass. Here's my new sweater. Love it! 

View attachment Photo 82.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Lina said:


> Went to the new Fat Fancy store in downtown Portland. Totally kick ass. Here's my new sweater. Love it!




AWESOME.


Also, MY CORSET ARRRIIIVEEEDDDDDDDD- photos tonight  fuck i hope it fits.


----------



## Tania

*wants to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it!*


----------



## Tania

So my B&Lu order was pretty much a bust. I'm keeping the lace top, but everything else is going back.

The Black dress was too short and a bit large on top.

The red dress was the right size, but clung oddly around my hips.

The bolero was too big and appeared to be made from cheap acetate lining fabric.


----------



## Sugar

I'm not sure how fashionable this is but I had to have it. I get treatments thru an IV every few weeks for several hours and it gets so cold. This little lady has a big blanket inside of her...big enough to cover me in the recliner at the clinic! They have all kinds of animals but I thought she was the cutest.

Lily the Ladybug







Zoobie Pets


----------



## thatgirl08

That is soooo cute!


----------



## Lina

Such a Torrid whore ...


(the dress is on clearance) 

View attachment fattorriddress.jpg


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> So my B&Lu order was pretty much a bust. I'm keeping the lace top, but everything else is going back.



Aww, that is a shame. Sucks when something you are looking forward to fails so badly 



Sugar said:


> This little lady has a big blanket inside of her...big enough to cover me in the recliner at the clinic! They have all kinds of animals but I thought she was the cutest.



She is adorable, and such a great way to carry a blanket!



Lina said:


> (the dress is on clearance)



Shhhhhhh! With something that works so well for you, you just give a knowing look and sigh about "some things being worth the expense...."


----------



## Tooz




----------



## Ash

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Has anyone size 30/32 purchased anything from Torrid? How does it fit? Also, the size 5 undies, how do they fit if you're a size 30/32? I know everyone is shaped a bit different, but in general, how do they fit?
> Thanks!
> Mizz



First, the panties in a size 5 nearly always fit me, and I'm well past a 30/32 now. The cotton panties with the contrast banding around the waist and legs (usually the ones that have cute prints on them) are unbelievably comfy. I highly recommend. Plus, how can you resist some of them? So cute. Like this: 
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442211471&bmUID=1260556342009

With everything else at Torrid, it's kind of trial and error. The knit tops should fit with no problem (but they tend to cling, so you have to be okay with that). The woven tops are hit or miss. Some are made bigger than others. Look for the ones that have some stretch. I've never been able to wear their bottoms, though, save a few stretch skirts. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tracii

Lina said:


> Went to the new Fat Fancy store in downtown Portland. Totally kick ass. Here's my new sweater. Love it!



Totally cool top :bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

oh yes- CORSET TIME.

I won't lie,*I* want to fuck me in this  

View attachment front.jpg


View attachment back.jpg


View attachment corset-cleave.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> oh yes- CORSET TIME.
> 
> I won't lie,*I* want to fuck me in this



That looks great i think you look very umm _sexable_ in it too...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> That looks great i think you look very umm _sexable_ in it too...



Lol, thank you


----------



## Aust99

I got most of my Christmas shopping done today... I had a list and was determined to find it all in one shopping trip. Only have two left and I can get them after work finishes. Yay.... Sadly, nothing for me.... today.


ETA: Bobbie... that corset looks hot!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Ashley said:


> First, the panties in a size 5 nearly always fit me, and I'm well past a 30/32 now. The cotton panties with the contrast banding around the waist and legs (usually the ones that have cute prints on them) are unbelievably comfy. I highly recommend. Plus, how can you resist some of them? So cute. Like this:
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442211471&bmUID=1260556342009
> 
> With everything else at Torrid, it's kind of trial and error. The knit tops should fit with no problem (but they tend to cling, so you have to be okay with that). The woven tops are hit or miss. Some are made bigger than others. Look for the ones that have some stretch. I've never been able to wear their bottoms, though, save a few stretch skirts. Hope this helps!



Thank you!!! :bow: I just love the panties there; too adorable!


----------



## Gingembre

succubus_dxb said:


> oh yes- CORSET TIME.
> 
> I won't lie,*I* want to fuck me in this



Good LORD :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Ashley said:


> First, the panties in a size 5 nearly always fit me, and I'm well past a 30/32 now.
> 
> P.S. Where do you get most of your clothes? It's so hard to find things 30/32 and up.


----------



## Laura2008

I ordered this from Torrid the other day when they had 1/2 off their clearance plus free shipping for 12 hours. Total came to $55 for all of this! 

View attachment 535043_hi.jpg


View attachment 571338_hi.jpg


View attachment 596072_hi.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

I ordered Bras from Hips & curves, the shops don't sell nice ones here in bigger sizes so i really hope they fit and are of good quality.


----------



## thatgirl08

Lina said:


> Such a Torrid whore ...
> 
> 
> (the dress is on clearance)



That's so cute and it looks great on you!




Tooz said:


>



I saw this at LB the other day.. very cute!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Has anyone size 30/32 purchased anything from Torrid? How does it fit? Also, the size 5 undies, how do they fit if you're a size 30/32? I know everyone is shaped a bit different, but in general, how do they fit?
> Thanks!
> Mizz



I wear a 28 on bottom and I almost always get a size 3 in Torrid underwear because whenever I tried size 4 it was too big and sliding down. I'm sure a 5 would work for a 32.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thatgirl08 said:


> I wear a 28 on bottom and I almost always get a size 3 in Torrid underwear because whenever I tried size 4 it was too big and sliding down. I'm sure a 5 would work for a 32.



Thank you


----------



## AtlantisAK

Laura2008 said:


> I ordered this from Torrid the other day when they had 1/2 off their clearance plus free shipping for 12 hours. Total came to $55 for all of this!



I love the candy stripe jacket! I havent shopped at Torrid for soooooooo long. Or anywhere else for clothes, for that matter


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the candy stripe jacket! I havent shopped at Torrid for soooooooo long. Or anywhere else for clothes, for that matter



Same here .


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute dress! Love the purple color. I'd love to shop in Torrid again but the closest one to me is 100 miles away. With hubby having passed on in March, I have no one to go with me that far. Nice corset. Looks good on you. My grandma had one. She was an 18 and I have a vague memory of watching her put it on and thinking i had to hurt with all that boning in it...


----------



## Aust99

I have an addition to shopping I'm sure of it... I had some extra funds this week after all the bills were paid... so instead of saving my money I went online and bought a few things at the Evans 20% off sale. They are in the opposite season to us down here so these things I will put away for the Autum/Winter time. I do love them though...:happy:
View attachment 74191
View attachment 74192
View attachment 74193
View attachment 74194
View attachment 74195


I also got a thin black belt and a few lacy knickers... and some leggings - navy blue, purple and some more black ones. :happy:


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 said:


> I have an addition to shopping I'm sure of it... I had some extra funds this week after all the bills were paid... so instead of saving my money I went online and bought a few things at the Evans 20% off sale. They are in the opposite season to us down here so these things I will put away for the Autum/Winter time. I do love them though...:happy:
> View attachment 74191
> View attachment 74192
> View attachment 74193
> View attachment 74194
> View attachment 74195
> 
> 
> I also got a thin black belt and a few lacy knickers... and some leggings - navy blue, purple and some more black ones. :happy:



I love that blue sweater/dress.  Just more temptation to try my hand at something from Evans for the first time, hehe.


----------



## cherylharrell

I was noticing that blue sweater dress and liking it.

I ordered these for Christmas from One Stop Plus online:

(Used coupons)

Yoga Pants: Oasis Spearmint Blue color- $11.05






Pant Liner- Beige $5.81 (oughta keep me warm in winter)






Fleece Boot Cut Pants- Shadow Blue Color (I think they will go cute with a blue sweater with black fake fur collar my mom got me for Christmas a coupla or so yrs ago) $11.94






7-day knit pants wide-leg pants: Light mint color $10.35

(I have these in several colors khaki/beige, pink and oasis blue and maybe another color and love them. They are comfy but look nice and even more important- have wide legs)






I wanted to get these pants but they are on backorder so I got the yoga pants instead and figure maybe I'll get these next month:






I am trying to order this hat from Roamans but it said site error and there was an error with the site when I tried to order. YUCK! I had some like it in the 60's. So hippie looking.  I'll have to try ordering later:






What I didn't order but like and want:


Flared pants!


----------



## cherylharrell

I was noticing that blue sweater dress and liking it.

I ordered these for Christmas from One Stop Plus online:

(Used coupons)

Yoga Pants: Oasis Spearmint Blue color- $11.05





Pant Liner- Beige $5.81 (oughta keep me warm in winter)






Fleece Boot Cut Pants- Shadow Blue Color (I think they will go cute with a blue sweater with black fake fur collar my mom got me for Christmas a coupla or so yrs ago) $11.94






7-day knit pants wide-leg pants: Light mint color $10.35






I wanted to get these pants but they are on backorder so I got the yoga pants instead and figure maybe I'll get these next month:

What attracted me to them was they seemed to have wider and fuller legs than most straightleg pants. And I liked how the girl looked in them. Reminded me of Stevie Nicks.











I am trying to order this hat from Roamans but it said site error and there was an error with the site when I tried to order. YUCK! I had some like it in the 60's. So hippie looking.  I'll have to try ordering later:


----------



## cherylharrell

What I didn't order but like and want:


Flared pants!


----------



## JadeRose

I also took advantage of the torrid 50% clearance & free ship sale. Stuff showed today but I am moving so they are not unpacked till the new location.
I got:




1. pink swim suit $9.48 Can't believe it retailed for $78 that nearly floored me as I don't normally look at the retail when I buy.
2. Black & purple corset top..IN A 5!!! 4 would work in a pinch got me but sure a 5 would fit better. $19.99 that my big buy LOL
3. Grey fairy top also a 5...I never wore they 5's yet. $7.49
4. Purple & black check leggings $8.99 in 4. I would of hesitated but I recently bought 2 pairs of leggings from the store itself in a 4 & know they fit...skin tight, but fit.

I also bought a mask & earrings to get my order over the $50 needed for the free ship.


----------



## Carrie

JadeRose said:


> I also took advantage of the torrid 50% clearance & free ship sale. Stuff showed today but I am moving so they are not unpacked till the new location.


That pink swimsuit is to die for! So sexy-cute!


----------



## JadeRose

Carrie said:


> That pink swimsuit is to die for! So sexy-cute!



I know sadly no pool to really wear it at...but I am thinking of wearing it with black pants when my roommate drags me to the gym.


----------



## QueenB

i hardly ever buy clothes so i pretty much spoiled myself... i feel bad for doing it during the holidays, but whatever. 

View attachment stuff.jpg


3 dresses, plaid shirt, mini skirt, 3 pairs of leggings, black cardigan, black belt.
also 5 pairs of string bikini panties from lane bryant.


----------



## Wild Zero

Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wild Zero said:


> Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.



She is going to LOVE that!


----------



## Tooz

Wild Zero said:


> Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.



that will be bamf on her


----------



## Crystal

QueenB said:


> i hardly ever buy clothes so i pretty much spoiled myself... i feel bad for doing it during the holidays, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 74281
> 
> 
> 3 dresses, plaid shirt, mini skirt, 3 pairs of leggings, black cardigan, black belt.
> also 5 pairs of string bikini panties from lane bryant.



What a gorgeous haul! I saw that dress (top, second from the left) and fell in love with it. It would make ME look like an upside mushroom, though, but I bet you'll look beautiful in it. Make sure you post lots of pictures of yourself in these.


----------



## QueenB

CrystalUT11 said:


> What a gorgeous haul! I saw that dress (top, second from the left) and fell in love with it. It would make ME look like an upside mushroom, though, but I bet you'll look beautiful in it. Make sure you post lots of pictures of yourself in these.



aww, thanks. i'm sure you'd look great in it! try it on :]


----------



## firefly

Evans - Sale:






















44,50 £, including the shipping to Germany


----------



## Gingembre

QueenB said:


> i hardly ever buy clothes so i pretty much spoiled myself... i feel bad for doing it during the holidays, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 3 dresses, plaid shirt, mini skirt, 3 pairs of leggings, black cardigan, black belt.
> also 5 pairs of string bikini panties from lane bryant.



Woah, epic haul! I love it all!


Oh, and Wild Zero - I love that coat! I have one very similar, but not quite as nice *sulks*


----------



## cherylharrell

Do post pics. Oh yeah the other day in Roses dept store, I found for only $2 nice black rose hair clip. Kinda vintagy & feathery looking...


----------



## Melian

Didn't buy it today, but a corset I've waited 3 mths to receive is finally here. Turns out it has no corset function, and is more like ridiculously tough leather armour.....awesome


----------



## thatgirl08

It still looks cool!


----------



## HottiMegan

So awesome looking melian!!


----------



## Ash

Wild Zero said:


> Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.



I approve!


----------



## Tad

Wild Zero said:


> Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.



Wow, I think you score serious good boyfriend points for that one--great looking coat!



Melian said:


> Didn't buy it today, but a corset I've waited 3 mths to receive is finally here. Turns out it has no corset function, and is more like ridiculously tough leather armour.....awesome



Heh, and it has about the coverage that 'armor' shown on female characters has in a lot of fantasy art! I hope you are not too disapointed in the lack of corset function.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I bought this ridiculous thing. It's like a mini dress and I love it. It's much more form fitting on me.







I've bought TONS of stuff lately. I just don't have time to post it.


----------



## Tracii

The checked leggings are cute I love em'.
Nothing really to speak of lately but did find some cute fuzzy socks.3 pair
Purple and white stripes,Pink and white and black and white.


----------



## Melian

thatgirl08 said:


> It still looks cool!





HottiMegan said:


> So awesome looking melian!!



:kiss2::kiss2:



Tad said:


> Heh, and it has about the coverage that 'armor' shown on female characters has in a lot of fantasy art! I hope you are not too disapointed in the lack of corset function.



My first thought was that it looked like something out of Soul Caliber IV! And I'm not upset that it doesn't cinch, because it still looks fierce, and I can never really achieve much waist reduction anyway - I'm not a pro.


----------



## Tania

Melian said:


> Didn't buy it today, but a corset I've waited 3 mths to receive is finally here. Turns out it has no corset function, and is more like ridiculously tough leather armour.....awesome



Wow, that looks TREMENDOUS! Love the skirt, too! :*


----------



## IdahoCynth

From Sanctuarie:

This sweater in Gray





This sweater in Purple





I love these robes I have three and I bought two more.





FunkORama shirt





From Making It Big this flannel jacket.


----------



## AshleyEileen

IdahoCynth said:


> FunkORama shirt



I want! Could you link me to it?


----------



## Tina

QueenB said:


> i hardly ever buy clothes so i pretty much spoiled myself... i feel bad for doing it during the holidays, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 74281
> 
> 
> 3 dresses, plaid shirt, mini skirt, 3 pairs of leggings, black cardigan, black belt.
> also 5 pairs of string bikini panties from lane bryant.



These look like they'd be just your style. I'm thinking a certain mister's eyes are going to pop right out of his head over those leggings and that sweater...  Great finds!


----------



## IdahoCynth

AshleyEileen said:


> I want! Could you link me to it?



Sure its at 

http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/cosufunplsis.html


----------



## HottiMegan

I took advantage of the 30% off everything sale at the Avenue to get some light weight long sleeve tops for my trip to Palm Springs next week. (me so excited!!) I didn't want to look like the slobby mom of young kids that I am 







I also got a long sleeve, tunic length uber soft purple teeshirt but they didn't seem to have it on the website.. I got all these shirts for $27 bucks with a coupon and the 30% off  I might go back and get a bra in petal pink that they had


----------



## cherylharrell

After you move you can post pics of yourself in your new digs in them. 

I fell in love with this sweater and went in to Fashion Bug to get it but they were all sold out (YUCK! Greedmongers got it I guess)






I saw this velour top and fell in love with it. So I got it for my mom to give me for Christmas. Makes her shopping so much easier lol. But now she's complaining I'm buying too many clothes now. and I am eyeing and wanting some pullon bootflare jeans in an evergreen color from the Roamans catalog:


----------



## QueenB

Gingembre said:


> Woah, epic haul! I love it all!



thank youu! 



Tina said:


> These look like they'd be just your style. I'm thinking a certain mister's eyes are going to pop right out of his head over those leggings and that sweater...  Great finds!



hahah yeah, thank youuu they definitely are my style. and lol, i hope so


----------



## Tad

The custom shirts I ordered a while back ( http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1292070&postcount=1455 ) finally came in yesterday. Shirts that fit just right are a rare thing for me. I'm attaching a picture, but......yah, they are shirts. Men's clothing continues to fail to be interesting


----------



## Tracii

Just had to hit the Goodwill after the grocery and found two nice purses.
An older but in great shape Aigner med size purse great for evening stuff.
A tooled leather kinda western look thingie.Lots of compartments too.
A real bargain IMO at $3.00 a piece.


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

OK, so given that my lovely Auntie gave me some money for my birthday and INSISTED that I buy something with it in her presence, I bought a really cool dress (although i;m not a dress kind of girl) which is black with kind of grey/sliver geomentrical patterns on it, a tight black top to go underneath it, and a pair of 7/8 pants which will be great for work.

I am naughty, ;ast week I also bought some long, gathered from the knee down leggings and a black gothy type top.


----------



## Brenda

""So we had a choice: we needed a couch or something for our PC/XBox/Book room.

we could

(a) disassemble and bring over and reassemble a stinky futon that is over 20 miles away and we forget how it even goes together
(b) buy a new couch or futon

so instead we bought one of these

http://www.liberator.com/eng/product...-lounger/10053

HECK YES
_____________""


That will be perfect for when you have company over.


----------



## Crystal

Brenda said:


> ""So we had a choice: we needed a couch or something for our PC/XBox/Book room.
> 
> we could
> 
> (a) disassemble and bring over and reassemble a stinky futon that is over 20 miles away and we forget how it even goes together
> (b) buy a new couch or futon
> 
> so instead we bought one of these
> 
> http://www.liberator.com/eng/product...-lounger/10053
> 
> HECK YES
> _____________""
> 
> 
> That will be perfect for when you have company over.



I have always wanted one of these! Congratulations on your new piece of "furniture", girlie. Hehe. :happy:


----------



## Tracii

Finally fixed a few PC problems and can post pics again so here are the two purses I found yesterday.


----------



## Lina

My Ushanka which I enjoy wearing that I have been bouncing my head around when walking. Also got this sick leopard print cardigan. The longer I make myself wait to buy something the better the feeling when you finally get to wear it! 

View attachment Photo 101.jpg


View attachment Photo 96.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

These shoes in Turquoise.....


----------



## luscious_lulu

Inhibited said:


> These shoes in Turquoise.....



Pretty! I <3 shoes.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I ordered the following things from One Stop Plus. I was going to get them through Avenue, but this route was $10 cheaper because of a better promo code. (OSPCOUPON12 gets you $20 off $50 or $25 off $75.)

I got these tees for work.












I can never have enough camis.





I'm really hoping these fit and are a bit longer than the model shows. I got a 28 since they're a legging type deal. I'm not sure though.





I have no idea what I'll wear these with, but I thought they were cute.





And I'm really nervous these won't fit. They were only available in a 9 1/2 W and I usually get a 10. I've been wanting these for a looooong time.





I've never ordered anything from Avenue before. I don't want to have to send it all back.

I got everything for a total for $50.87 and that's including shipping!


----------



## OpalBBW

I bought new jeans. I went up a size, so my pants couldn't come with me. Oh well, I needed an update anyway! Had to fight with the Christmas crazies getting their last minute gifts... scary!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> These shoes in Turquoise.....



LOVE those!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute color. I couldn't walk in those without falling lol...


----------



## Wild Zero

Wild Zero said:


> Just ordered a Christmas gift for the girlfriend.



Looked incredible on her but the flimsy ass buttons broke off the first time she unbuttoned it, now I get to go through the joys of returning it to Old Navy online for another jacket that's just going to break. FUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Wild Zero said:


> Looked incredible on her but the flimsy ass buttons broke off the first time she unbuttoned it, now I get to go through the joys of returning it to Old Navy online for another jacket that's just going to break. FUUUUUUUUUUU--



You can put the buttons back on with a reinforced thread. If either of you don't know how, take it to a tailor. It should be pretty cheap to fix.


----------



## IdahoCynth

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You can put the buttons back on with a reinforced thread. If either of you don't know how, take it to a tailor. It should be pretty cheap to fix.



Yes if the buttons just need back on that is much easier than trying to return the coat. 

It seems like everything I buy anymore has buttons held on with 2 loops of thread or the button holes are fucked up and not finished so they start to come apart after the first wash.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

IdahoCynth said:


> It seems like everything I buy anymore has buttons held on with 2 loops of thread or the button holes are fucked up and not finished so they start to come apart after the first wash.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm..........I how expensive it would be to get the button holes finished. Almost all sewing machines now have a button hole function. You might think about taking some pants into a tailor to see how much it would cost to finish the holes up. I bet you could get a good deal if you brought in a bunch of stuff all at once (if you like their work).


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, I noticed that about buttons on coats. They're not sewed on as sturdy as they used to be. So I end up having to sew by hand on top of what is already sewed so they won't decide to come off. Not fun...


----------



## Inhibited

2 pairs of shoes


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> 2 pairs of shoes



Wow! Those are sexy shoes!!


----------



## Inhibited

lol really? was unsure about them but they were only $10:00..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> lol really? was unsure about them but they were only $10:00..



I can't see the entire shoe, but from what I can see they look sexy to me! Wow, $10...what a bargain!


----------



## cinnamitch

Wild Zero said:


> Looked incredible on her but the flimsy ass buttons broke off the first time she unbuttoned it, now I get to go through the joys of returning it to Old Navy online for another jacket that's just going to break. FUUUUUUUUUUU--



My daughter bought the same coat, has had it 2 weeks and all of the buttons have come off .


----------



## cherylharrell

Oh yeah, yesterday I went to the mall. Big mistake. I bought a cute necklace in Claires and a cute purse on clearance sale for $10 something in Ashley Stewart. I really shouldn't have spent that much on it cuz earlier after eating out lunch with a friend I bought a nice turquoise purse in Rainbow for $3.99. It's her fault lol cuz she wanted to go into Dollar General and wanted me to go with her and that's when I saw the clearance sale signs in the window of Rainbow. I had been eyeing that purse and now it was the price I wanted. I know I shouldn't have bought 2 purses in one day but I am a purse person and know when one is definitely me. My motto is never pay more than $20 for a purse or you've paid too much...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Re: Buttons on coats.. I have a wool peacoat that I bought at the Avenue and it was not cheap (over 100 bucks last winter) and before winter was over all of the buttons were loose. So aggravating, if we're gonna spend good money on a nice coat we at least expect the buttons to stay on! I left them loose for so long because I suck at sewing but a couple weeks ago I re-sewed them and used big black buttons on the back to reinforce them and then, clever me, added a drop of krazy glue to the thread on the back and now the buttons are extremely secure.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I made my yearly visit to the mall for the after xmas sales. Bath and Bodyworks is having an amazing sale. I hit the 75 percent off bins which had the full size lotions. I walked out of there with 14 bottles of lotion for 2.26 each!! yay. I am set for spring and summer. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

jewels_mystery said:


> I made my yearly visit to the mall for the after xmas sales. Bath and Bodyworks is having an amazing sale. I hit the 75 percent off bins which had the full size lotions. I walked out of there with 14 bottles of lotion for 2.26 each!! yay. I am set for spring and summer. lol



OMG!!!!! Do you know when the sale ends????


----------



## jewels_mystery

MizzSnakeBite said:


> OMG!!!!! Do you know when the sale ends????



I don't know when the sale ends. The sale is also online and found deals that were not in the store. There is a 10 off of 40 code 1537. Happy shopping ladies!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

jewels_mystery said:


> I don't know when the sale ends. The sale is also online and found deals that were not in the store. There is a 10 off of 40 code 1537. Happy shopping ladies!!



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DeerVictory

doesn't fit, but bought second hand. The dress is Angelic Pretty, and I traded an aatp dress + $60 for it. 








2x grungy cardigans. Each were $10 dollars, reduced from $48. 






A t-shirt, reduced from $28.00 to $4.50. 






Vintage beret and vintage half apron (for work!)

I think I paid $16.00 total for that. 






Shoes, $20 reduced from a $40 sale price. I don't know what the original price of them were. Boots were $10, can't remember the original price. 






Cardigan, $10 reduced from $58. 






Cardigan, $4.50 reduced from god knows what. 






squee. Stuff from anthropologie, since I can't fit into their clothes. A big flower hairpiece/pin, and a bib necklace. so cuuuute. 

Not shown are a shirt dress, tights, tea stuff, and cupcakes. 

I love Boxing Day.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I decided to take the plunge and order from a site I had never used before, from their plus size section...and I must say Im really impressed with it all, I honestly thought Id have to send most of it back, its all really good  

I got these 2 long tops with the banded waist for £20 each. They fit great and I cant wait to wear the black one on a night out with the multi coloured leggings below.....
View attachment Black top.jpg


View attachment grey top.jpg


Ultra comfy grey leggings, for £16, you cant see the detail v.well on here but close up they have a raised textured effect....lovely!
View attachment grey leggings.jpg


Super funky multi-coloured leggings for a bargain £5!!! They were a brave purchase but I reckon Ill wear them on the town! 
View attachment leggings.jpg


Prob my fave purchase of the lot....funky one shoulder top! For £12.50, I sized up on this so I could prob get away with wearing it over leggings so it was long enough to cover tummy and bum!!!
View attachment one shoulder.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Super cute dip dye tunic for an ultra bargainess £7!!!
View attachment tunic.jpg


And last but not least, some slouchy boyfriend fit jeans for £12....I usually always wear jeggings or bootcut, but I always see other people in boyfriend fit and they look great, so thought Id try it, they are really baggy but comfy....

View attachment jeans.jpg


All from.....

http://www.very.co.uk/rf/vry/s.do?Np=1&Nty=1&Ntk=group_search&N=151+4294953312&Nu=this_product


----------



## ashmamma84

Not from today...but it's still recent

the second will need about 5+ inches chopped off but...I had to have it, lol 

View attachment 1297029801-p.jpg


View attachment korag.jpg


----------



## BBWTexan

I bought these!

View attachment My boots.jpg


Despite being a Texan through and through, I have not owned a pair of Cowboy boots since I was a kid. However, I was asked to be on a committee for the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo and the standard "uniform" for committeemen is made up of blue jeans, white button-down shirt, committee vest, black cowboy hat, and black boots.

I was worried about the boots because of the wide calf issue, but these guys fit with room to spare. I LOVE them and might even consider buying them in other colors!


----------



## ashmamma84

BBWTexan said:


> I bought these!
> 
> View attachment 75081
> 
> 
> Despite being a Texan through and through, I have not owned a pair of Cowboy boots since I was a kid. However, I was asked to be on a committee for the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo and the standard "uniform" for committeemen is made up of blue jeans, white button-down shirt, committee vest, black cowboy hat, and black boots.
> 
> I was worried about the boots because of the wide calf issue, but these guys fit with room to spare. I LOVE them and might even consider buying them in other colors!



Oooooh nice!  I'm a Yank through and through but I've always had a fondness for cowboy boots. I was in the West End in Dallas a couple years back and swooned over a pair of hot pank (pink) ones. Shoulda, coulda, woulda's now ensue.


----------



## mpls_girl26

I bought a new haircut today


----------



## jewels_mystery

ashmamma84 said:


> Not from today...but it's still recent
> 
> the second will need about 5+ inches chopped off but...I had to have it, lol



I love both dresses, especially the second one. Nice


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute boots. I went to Staples so I could return all those extra hats Roamans sent me when I tried to order one and their site goofed up on me.  Fashion Bug is in the same strip shopping center so I went in there. Big mistake. I found these pants for $7.69 on a clearance rack. 

http://www.fashionbug.com/sale/pant...ants/0c5198c15216p18146/index.pro#productTabs

I could not resist and could not decide between the black (have plenty of tops to match them) or the gray which would go with a gray top I have. So I got both colors. Pants with flared or wide legs are my weakness fashion wise.









They're comfy looking and nicer than regular sweat pants. And have the flarelegs like I like.

I fell in love with some stuff I can't afford right now like a long sleeve tye-dye top that is not on the site. And a pair of brown twill pull on jean pants with the boot flare legs like I like. (Couldn't find a pic of them on the site.)

And this top:





And this sweater:





I saw some cute jeans like these but in a darker blackish gray color and with back pockets but can't get them. I already have a nice pair of gray jeans with a belt I got a few yrs ago in Macy's off a sale rack and a pair of gray pullon flared jeans that my late hubby Mike got me in Walmart when I wanted them. I love pullon jeans with flared or wide leegs. So cute and comfy.






I need money lol...


----------



## thatgirl08

From Maurices:











And a black & purple paint splatter v-neck shirt and a black capped sleeve zip up shirt.. it kinda looks like a hoodie, but it's not.. hard to explain.

These from Fashion Bug:










It's hard to tell but it has satin trim on the edge. I got it in white, black and hot pink.






And a hot pink w/ black lace lingerie chemise type thing. 

I love shopping so much.


----------



## IdahoCynth

The sweaters finally came that I ordered from sanctuarie a few weeks ago. They have an unanticipated texture. Much more chunky that I thought they would be. From their picture on the site I was expecting more of a polor fleece look.

Here is the grey one:





Close up:





Site Picture:


----------



## LillyBBBW

IdahoCynth said:


> The sweaters finally came that I ordered from sanctuarie a few weeks ago. They have an unanticipated texture. Much more chunky that I thought they would be. From their picture on the site I was expecting more of a polor fleece look.
> 
> Here is the grey one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site Picture:



You know, I kinda like that. It looks warm. Is it warm Cynth? Comfortable? Soft? What's your take on them up close?


----------



## IdahoCynth

LillyBBBW said:


> You know, I kinda like that. It looks warm. Is it warm Cynth? Comfortable? Soft? What's your take on them up close?



Lilly this one is soft, not super soft but soft. The fabric is hard to explain..I don't mean this in a bad way but it reminds me of a thin toilet seat cover lol or very high looped terry cloth. The knit is loose and if you hold it to the light you can see through it. I am wearing a tee shirt under it and have had the sweater on in my house all morning and have not gotten too hot (my house is 67 degrees). So I'd say its fairly warm. It's not a coat replacement. More of an "I work in a cold office" sweater.


The purple one (I will take pictures of later) has a glitter thread in the weave which makes it not as soft as this gray one is.

I took a close up so maybe you can see the fabric better:





and I held it up to the lamp on my desk so you can see how airy it is:





Oh and I have not washed these yet, I just gave it a couple squirts of water and put it in the dryer with a fabric softener sheet for like 5 min before wearing to get the static out. Maybe the texture might change some after its been washed. It is comfortable and loose it doesn't pull anywhere.


----------



## HottiMegan

Old Navy got me again.. clearance stuff. Had to get them. I have one of the two shirts in black and love it. So soft and comfy. And i like that dress a lot!!


----------



## Tania

While in OC, I bought a shit-ton off the Kiyonna sample/damage racks. The PROTOTYPE Peyton pintuck top in pink, last winter's London car coat in the brown plaid (ONLY $35!!!), the Celeste dress in teal, the ruffly cinch dress (can't remember name) in purple, a sample top they never produced, and a prototype blazer they never produced. 

In all, like $800+ worth of stuff for $150.


----------



## Shosh

I bought myself a sterling silver charm bracelet today. It did not come out very clear in the pics I took though.

It has charms of The Eiffel Tower, a horseshoe, a bell, a sun, a dice, a handbag, a crown, and a love heart. Of course I can add more to it if I want to.


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> Old Navy got me again.. clearance stuff. Had to get them. I have one of the two shirts in black and love it. So soft and comfy. And i like that dress a lot!!



I wore that black and white one..well in red for my wedding..you will love it!


----------



## HottiMegan

Awesome  and belated congrats


----------



## thatgirl08

From Old Navy:






















And from Torrid:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> While in OC, I bought a shit-ton off the Kiyonna sample/damage racks. The PROTOTYPE Peyton pintuck top in pink, last winter's London car coat in the brown plaid (ONLY $35!!!), the Celeste dress in teal, the ruffly cinch dress (can't remember name) in purple, a sample top they never produced, and a prototype blazer they never produced.
> 
> In all, like $800+ worth of stuff for $150.



<jealous> lol


----------



## DeniseW

I bought that same exact dress the other day in the same color, I also love those shirts, love the waistline, I might have to go take a second look....





HottiMegan said:


> Old Navy got me again.. clearance stuff. Had to get them. I have one of the two shirts in black and love it. So soft and comfy. And i like that dress a lot!!


----------



## activistfatgirl

My next paycheck, I'm crashing the Old Navy clearance section party like a freshman from a Mormon family.

Oh, actually, I'm not. The entire site is sold out of size 4 in every color I like in anything. That's such a tease.


----------



## Tania

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <jealous> lol



Come to CA and we will take you!


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


>





So, I LOVE this top. 

<3


----------



## thatgirl08

I knowww isn't it cute?! I thought with like the skinny jeans from Torrid I bought, and flats, it'd be a cute going out outfit.


----------



## AuntHen

one pair of dark gray and one pair of black cargo pants!


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I knowww isn't it cute?! I thought with like the skinny jeans from Torrid I bought, and flats, it'd be a cute going out outfit.



Absolutely! Especially since you're one of those girls that can really make skinny jeans work with almost anything.

Make sure you post a pic of that outfit whenever you put it together!


----------



## thatgirl08

I definitely will!


----------



## Aust99

Thatgirl08, I love the denim shorts you bought.... I have been looking for some all summer. I found the best pair ever at CityChic but they didn't have them in my size.... sigh!


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> Thatgirl08, I love the denim shorts you bought.... I have been looking for some all summer. I found the best pair ever at CityChic but they didn't have them in my size.... sigh!



I'm not sure where you're from but I'm almost positive ON does international anyway.. they were around $25 I'm pretty sure, which isn't terrible. They have a few other options also.. you should check out the site!


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice sweaters. I like how you coordinated the scarves with it. You all look good in your pics. Better than I do lol...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Come to CA and we will take you!



I wish!!!!


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not sure where you're from but I'm almost positive ON does international anyway.. they were around $25 I'm pretty sure, which isn't terrible. They have a few other options also.. you should check out the site!



Thanks... I am in Australia.... I'll check it out though. I really want a pair... :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm not sure where you're from but I'm almost positive ON does international anyway.. they were around $25 I'm pretty sure, which isn't terrible. They have a few other options also.. you should check out the site!



sadly Old Navy *coughdouchebagscough* don't ship internationally...otherwise I'd be all up in that.


----------



## thatgirl08

succubus_dxb said:


> sadly Old Navy *coughdouchebagscough* don't ship internationally...otherwise I'd be all up in that.



Really?! I always thought they did. That's ridiculous, for a store that big!


----------



## IdahoCynth

This is the purple glitter sweater from Sanctuarie. I like the fabric better. I decided to send the gray one back.






and a closeup of the fabric


----------



## Proner

New hat to keep my ears warm, it's a really nice one I love it! 

View attachment DSCN3612.JPG


----------



## The Orange Mage

I bought some brown cords...they fit great but I find myself wanting them to be a little wider at the bottom so they could stay secure around the opening of my shoes. They have neat pocket details. Pics in link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140370869021


----------



## Tania

Yesterday, I bought a pair of watermelon pink lowtop converse. It was seriously time - my cream lowtops have a hole in them, and I had to toss my old gingham pair because they smelled.


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania said:


> Yesterday, I bought a pair of watermelon pink lowtop converse. It was seriously time - my cream lowtops have a hole in them, and I had to toss my old gingham pair because they smelled.



I heart Converse so hard! They are sooo comfy and cute. Perfect for weekends. Getting ready to have a pair made custom.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm thinking about getting a new pair because my yellow ones are all dirty and gross. I'm thinking purple this time.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Not actually purchased today but I did pick them up today....my new glasses! They are way funkier than anything I have ever had and it will take some time getting used to. I did purchase highlights tonight though after chopping off 8 inches of hair. 

View attachment Picture 029.jpg


View attachment Picture 034.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> Not actually purchased today but I did pick them up today....my new glasses! They are way funkier than anything I have ever had and it will take some time getting used to. I did purchase highlights tonight though after chopping off 8 inches of hair.



They look great and so does your hair!


----------



## Tania

A lot of stuff at Torrid. Will post pics later.


----------



## Weeze

Tania said:


> Yesterday, I bought a pair of watermelon pink lowtop converse. It was seriously time - my cream lowtops have a hole in them, and I had to toss my old gingham pair because they smelled.



Converse are the one shoe that i will wear until they fall off, seriously. 
i have black ones that are just about to kick the bucket, and then i have the (Red) ones.


----------



## thatgirl08

I used to wear my Converse to death too.. when I was going through my little punk-y goth-y whatever stage in 8th/9th grade, I like refused to give up my black Chucks until the holes got so big in the sides that one day I was walking home from school and they literally ripped open completely and I had to walk home in socks. Good times.


----------



## Tina

mpls_girl26 said:


> Not actually purchased today but I did pick them up today....my new glasses! They are way funkier than anything I have ever had and it will take some time getting used to. I did purchase highlights tonight though after chopping off 8 inches of hair.


Both the glasses and the hair are fab! Great bob and those glasses look fantastic on you. Both are great choices. 

And how did I not notice until now how gorgeous your eyes are? Those glasses are perfect frames for them. Sweater, glasses, new do, those eyes -- smokin'!


----------



## LunaLove

late christmas shopping, early birthday purchases! 


Torrid:





(SIZE 5!)


























Maurices: 







Forever 21


----------



## LunaLove

Fashion Bug:







since shipping to canada is so expensive i'm getting this all shipped to my bf in the states, so won't be seeing any of this until february.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I got these today. I'd bought a pair in the standard white with blue trim, but decided I should look online for more, since I need the wide width. I happened to find pink ones! They're not that exciting -- they're just for work -- but since my feet have been hurting badly after a 13+ hour day wrangling pregnant women and babies, I figured they should at least be pretty, too!


----------



## Crystal

Love those boots and jewelry, Luna!

And especially that dress from Maurices. Thatgirl08 and I have quite the little obsession with that store. It's amazing.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> And especially that dress from Maurices. Thatgirl08 and I have quite the little obsession with that store. It's amazing.



Hell yes. I tried to take a picture of myself in this top I got from there for $7.50 but it didn't come out right.. next time I wear it I will because it is soo cute and it was like normally like $40 but I got it on the 75% off rack.. helllll yes.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Hell yes. I tried to take a picture of myself in this top I got from there for $7.50 but it didn't come out right.. next time I wear it I will because it is soo cute and it was like normally like $40 but I got it on the 75% off rack.. helllll yes.



Damn, girl. I got a $30 shirt for $6 off the 75% off rack. You win.  Haha.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

LunaLove said:


> late christmas shopping, early birthday purchases!
> 
> 
> Torrid:
> 
> <snip>



Oooh, I have these too. They were very popular with a certain someone in my life once upon a time. LOL


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> Damn, girl. I got a $30 shirt for $6 off the 75% off rack. You win.  Haha.



Still a great deal! haha


----------



## mpls_girl26

Tina said:


> Both the glasses and the hair are fab! Great bob and those glasses look fantastic on you. Both are great choices.
> 
> And how did I not notice until now how gorgeous your eyes are? Those glasses are perfect frames for them. Sweater, glasses, new do, those eyes -- smokin'!



Thank you  I told her she could cut shorter but I think she was afraid. Oh well....I'll just grow it for a bit and chop again.


----------



## cherylharrell

I got in the mail yesterday these in the powder blue color. The site shows the color as looking like this:






Which is more like my acid washed jean leggings that are wearing out. When they came the color was more like this a light sky type blue:






I'm keeping them cuz the colors nice and something different but I was really hoping for more of a look like my acid washed jean leggings which I've had for yrs but are wearing. I suspect I will never find another pair in that same exact acid washed color ever again. If I had known back then when I got them that they were would out and I would go from an 18 to a 24, I would've bought me an extra pair in size 24 & kept them until needed...


----------



## Crystal

50% off clearance + $10 gift card = cute shoes for $2.49. 

Of course, after shipping, it was around $10, but stillll.


----------



## cherylharrell

You'll have to post pix of you in those. That was a good deal...


----------



## Tania

I usually post pics of me in recently-purchased clothing in the "what are you wearing right now?" thread, but they're probably more on-point in here.

Anyway, here are some of the things I've bought in the last two weeks (apologies for the quality; my Cybershot battery is charging so I had to rely on the iPhone)...

Torrid cardigan and cherry "tube" top:














Pink tube top from Torrid:






Red dot top from Torrid:










LB bra, pink with butterflies:






Red flower top from Torrid:






Green forties dress and snakey belt from Torrid:










Continuing in next post...


----------



## Tania

Random top and skirt from Torrid (looks best with tights, but I couldn't be arsed tonight):










Purple Kiyonna dress ($35!):










Teal "Celeste" dress from Kiyonna (also $35!):














Kiyonna sample jacket that was never produced:






And the London Car Coat from last winter's collection ($35!):






And that's almost everything. Thanks for bearing with.


----------



## Inhibited

Wow i <3 it when you post pics, you look gorgeous and stylist as always..


----------



## Tania

Aw, thank you. :*


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah you looks good. I love the cherry tube top. That would match which a cherry skirt I made last yr. I found in Walmart cherry material that was smocked at the top and you could sew it into a skirt. So I bought it and sewed it by hand not having a sewing machine and my mom's being goofed up at the time. It looks like it would make good with my skirt. In order to get it tho I'd have to sew spaghetti straps on it (Need the support and it keeps it from being so bare looking) and also be able to afford the $34 something for it. I like how you wore the cardigan with it...


----------



## cherylharrell

You had me going thru the Torrid site. Already I found some jewelry I love. <g>

I found a top and cardigan that would go with my skirt: (The cardy print may be too busy to go with thet print on my skirt)











And I found this cute stuff:


























They need to put a Torrid around here. And I need some $$$...


----------



## Inhibited

o0o i like the cherry cardi.......


----------



## cherylharrell

Me too! I was looking on the site and found these which I had yrs ago and outgrew:






I noticed the only size they had them left in was a size 10. Huh? They're carrying 10's now? That is skinny peoples sizes. The last time I got into a 10 was for a friends wedding in 1983. My little toe won't even fit into that lol. I can't imagine skinny folks wanting to fit into plus stuff lol. They have plenty of stores to shop in. I hate when those scrawny size 10's complain that they are fat. They're not.  On the upside they carry 30/32 now it looks like according to their size charts...


----------



## Tania

I think ten qualifies as average-sized. And if you're really short, size ten is, proportionally-speaking, on the large side. 

Honestly, I'm glad Torrid carries tens; some people of middling size are extremely curvy, which makes traditionally-patterned juniors and misses clothing unwearable (that was the case with me in my younger teens and later years of college). I think most designers pattern for a lean size six or eight of above-average height and moderately hourglass proportions and then scale up or down based on those proportions. The fact that Torrid creates patterns for fleshier bodies - or at least base-patterns from larger sizes - makes for a much better fit for anybody above that "perfect" six.


----------



## succubus_dxb

O.P.I. "Girls Just Want To Play" is going to be my new summer colour :wubu:

It's a bright corally red.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Random top and skirt from Torrid (looks best with tights, but I couldn't be arsed tonight):
> 
> ]
> 
> Purple Kiyonna dress ($35!):
> 
> 
> Teal "Celeste" dress from Kiyonna (also $35!):
> 
> [
> 
> Kiyonna sample jacket that was never produced:
> 
> 
> 
> And the London Car Coat from last winter's collection ($35!):
> 
> 
> 
> And that's almost everything. Thanks for bearing with.



I love it all! It's so funny; almost all the stuff you got from Torrid, I want!  You look marvelous darling!


----------



## Gingembre

Nice haul Tania, I really really want that coat!


----------



## Melian

Tania said:


> Kiyonna sample jacket that was never produced:



How the hell did you get a jacket that was never produced?? Anyway, it looks AWESOME. I want one


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Melian said:


> How the hell did you get a jacket that was never produced?? Anyway, it looks AWESOME. I want one



She went to one of their sample sales I believe, AND SHE DIDN'T TAKE ME  even though she's in California and I'm in Texas


----------



## Melian

MizzSnakeBite said:


> She went to one of their sample sales I believe, AND SHE DIDN'T TAKE ME  even though she's in California and I'm in Texas



That fashionable bitch!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Melian said:


> That fashionable bitch!



Exactly!


----------



## Tania

Haha I love you guys. :*


----------



## cherylharrell

You're right on the size 10. Once when I was skinny I had a shirt that was so tight fitting I had trouble getting it off. One day (I must've been college age at the time) I couldn't get it off and had to get my dad to help me pull it off. LOL...


----------



## Tania

New dress... 

View attachment IMG_0357.JPG


View attachment IMG_0356.JPG


View attachment IMG_0355.JPG


----------



## mszwebs

Super cute, Tania!!




Also, this was not today, but I bought my GRANDMA a black Jacob/Bella Twilight shirt (She's like... totally team Jacob and I am like... WAY not. No. Seriously. haha) from Torrid for her birthday.

She's a lil thang, and I had to get a size 2, but I figure a) it will shrink because that's just what Torrid T-shirts DO...and b) she's 82 and gets cold so she can wear something under it.

I bought myself the Volturi one so when they come, I'll have my mom take our picture and I'll show off Fram in the goods lol.


I also bought jeans, but they're from Woman Within and I know they will be ill fitting and shoddy, not to mention ugly. However, they're the largest jeans with buttons they have and I had to try them once before admitting that I need to move on to the land of elastic waist legging-jeans.

SIGH.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> New dress...



Adorable! 

P.S. Feel free to share your clothes shopping budget with me!


----------



## cherylharrell

That dress looks good on you! You guys oughta be models. Roamans and Woman Within are you listening???


----------



## Tina

mpls_girl26 said:


> Thank you  I told her she could cut shorter but I think she was afraid. Oh well....I'll just grow it for a bit and chop again.


I did that, too. It's the length I want it now and I adore it. I'll never ever grow it long again.


Tania said:


> Green forties dress and snakey belt from Torrid:


Tania, that dress does a fantastic va, va, voom to your hips. Very sexy.


----------



## ahtnamas

Shopped the final mins of Torrid's 50% clearance sale:
View attachment 1.jpg

View attachment 2.jpg


And a friend of mine works at Express, she told me to check out the following... and at $16 each, I gave them a shot. If anything, I can return them:
View attachment 3.jpg

View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Tooz

mszwebs said:


> Super cute, Tania!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was not today, but I bought my GRANDMA a black Jacob/Bella Twilight shirt (She's like... totally team Jacob and I am like... WAY not. No. Seriously. haha) from Torrid for her birthday.
> 
> She's a lil thang, and I had to get a size 2, but I figure a) it will shrink because that's just what Torrid T-shirts DO...and b) she's 82 and gets cold so she can wear something under it.
> 
> I bought myself the Volturi one so when they come, I'll have my mom take our picture and I'll show off Fram in the goods lol.



I really don't like Twilight, but the books were given to me and I find myself on Jacob's side.

SOZ BB.

Just had to say.

I got






and


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania, I swear you were _made_ to wear dresses honey!

Cute haul, ahtnamas and tooz!


My sparkly haul for today


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> New dress...



Love, love, love. :happy:


----------



## Tania

Thank you my darlings. :*

Ooh, where the earrings from AshAsh?


----------



## ashmamma84

Our very own Tina for AdornMe jewelry. They're a custom pair. Tina was so patient with me and my gazillion mind changes. I heart her so hard!


----------



## Tania

Well dang. That explains TOTALLY why they are so awesome! 

Are they for a particular outfit, or just cuz?


----------



## ashmamma84

Just cuz! But I'm sure I'll find somewhere to show them off. They've been in the works since the holidays and its such a treat to see the ideas come to fruition.


----------



## mszwebs

Tooz said:


> I really don't like Twilight, but the books were given to me and I find myself on Jacob's side.
> 
> SOZ BB.
> 
> Just had to say.



lol But think how cute it will be to see an 82 year old in a Twilight shirt 

haha.


----------



## Tooz

mszwebs said:


> lol But think how cute it will be to see an 82 year old in a Twilight shirt
> 
> haha.



That is quite possibly the only time Twilight would be cute. Haha.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> I really don't like Twilight, but the books were given to me and I find myself on Jacob's side.
> 
> SOZ BB.



I need something to read while at work. Should I bother?


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> I need something to read while at work. Should I bother?



NO. There are better books.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloysius_Pendergast


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Bought these two days ago, but still counts I hope.


----------



## Aust99

oohhhh. they are nice!!! I love leather.... good to see a new poster to this thread...


----------



## Tania

Yeah, those are some pretty kickass boots.


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice boots. I need me some more combat/work type boots cuz all mine got too tight on me...


----------



## supersoup

Tooz said:


> NO. There are better books.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloysius_Pendergast



are these good?

like super good?

like need to have the next one because this one was rad, good?


----------



## Tooz

supersoup said:


> are these good?
> 
> like super good?
> 
> like need to have the next one because this one was rad, good?



YES. Fucking yes. I love these books. SO MUCH. skbksflsnjfs

I read them somewhat out of order, but I will shortly have read all of them up to, but not including Cemetery Dance. I've read the Preston/Child one-offs (Riptide, Thunderhead, Ice Limit and shortly Mount Dragon) as well. Start with Riptide for the one -offs, it's bamfalicious


----------



## Tau

Bought today - cute little purple top that shall be turned into a dress and worn with knee high boots and far too much make up ...Oh the sinning!


----------



## Gingembre

Sounds fabulous, Tau - I expect pictures of you in said get up!


----------



## cherylharrell

Me too! I just know it will look good on you...


----------



## thatgirl08

A cut & color for the first time in a LONG time.


----------



## Crystal

Gahhh. Overwhelmed with the gorgeousness. 

LOVE the color, darling.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you! Looking again at that picture though I think I need a good nights sleep.. geeze.


----------



## mszwebs

OMG lol. I totally just let out a HUGE rant on FB and Twitter about the shitty jeans i JUST GOT from One Stop.

On their FB page:
_
OSP. You have a MAJOR problem with your Mainstreet Blues jeans. While my order was shipped amazingly fast, I didn't eve get to try the jeans ON before the zipper split from the bottom up. The materials are shoddy. This is replacing jeans where not only did the zipper rip the
crap out of my hand, but the button popped ...off after 1 wear...and I had to replace the button with a big ole green thing because I NEEDED jeans, despite the fact that the pull mechanic of the zipper disconnected from the other side. So I wore a LONG shirt. And the jeans before those? Split in the crotch on the seams. Straight up, dead in the center of the crotch, threads came out and made a hole, which then ended up having to be sewn more than once.

You probably don't get too many people complaining, so I will not be surprised if this disappears off your wall, but I just want ONE PERSON at your company to read this and THINK about the quality of the product._


On Twitter:

_Hey @onestopplus ... Noticed you stopped following me which is fine since I just put a big ole "your jeans have issues" rant on your fb page


So, @onestopplus , totally fine not being followed by a company who claims to offer quality products for + size women but can't get it done_

On a side note, my grandmother is in love with her Twilight shirt, so pics to come soooon.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thatgirl08 said:


> A cut & color for the first time in a LONG time.



You look gorgeous!


----------



## Tania

Argh, that sucks, Jess. 

Lookin' good, Rachel.


----------



## cherylharrell

I feel for ya. The only jeans of theirs that fit are the pullon ones with flared or wide legs. I bought some button and zip jeans of theirs from their Woman Within catalog and they were so snug in my size (24) that I couldn't not even bring them together or zip them. Their size charts talked like a 32 would fit me so I got that & it was too big. I tried a 26 and that was too small so I tried a 28 and that was a little big. So I had to send them back and say no more button and zip jeans from them or Roamans. Funny thing is a pair of pink buttons and zip jeans, I got from them yrs ago fit okay and still fit. Evidently they made the fit waaaay smaller now...


----------



## mszwebs

cherylharrell said:


> I feel for ya. The only jeans of theirs that fit are the pullon ones with flared or wide legs. I bought some button and zip jeans of theirs from their Woman Within catalog and they were so snug in my size (24) that I couldn't not even bring them together or zip them. Their size charts talked like a 32 would fit me so I got that & it was too big. I tried a 26 and that was too small so I tried a 28 and that was a little big. So I had to send them back and say no more button and zip jeans from them or Roamans. Funny thing is a pair of pink buttons and zip jeans, I got from them yrs ago fit okay and still fit. Evidently they made the fit waaaay smaller now...



I would totally agree with that.

I have had to go all the way up to a 38, which is the biggest they sell in button up jeans, in order to have them fit. While still being able to fit my 32's from the Avenue.


----------



## thatgirl08

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look gorgeous!





Tania said:


> Lookin' good, Rachel.



Thank you both!


----------



## Tau

Gingembre said:


> Sounds fabulous, Tau - I expect pictures of you in said get up!



@Gingembre and Cheryl - i certainly will! 
@ThatGirl - hot hair chick!


----------



## mszwebs

As promised...My Fram in her Birthday Shirt lol

View attachment fram.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

oh how cute!


----------



## Tooz

mszwebs said:


> As promised...My Fram in her Birthday Shirt lol
> 
> View attachment 75844



LOL I love it!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mszwebs said:


> As promised...My Fram in her Birthday Shirt lol



That's just the cutest!


----------



## Tania

Very cute photo, Jess. I tried to rep you, but the God of the Cans tells me I must vait.


----------



## cherylharrell

Awww, she looks cute...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Very cute photo, Jess. I tried to rep you, but the God of the Cans tells me I must vait.



I repped her for both of us


----------



## cherylharrell

What we didn't buy thanks to greedmongers lol. I saw this nice sweater in Fashion Bug and liked it but it was too high:







It went on clearance sale last time I was there and I fell in love with it but couldn't afford cuz I had gotten 2 pairs of flarelegged pants (my weakness fashionwise). I got an e-mail from Fashion Bug saying they were having an extra 20% off all clearance. So I went to Fashion Bug hoping to get it. Went while my mom went to Staples with is in the same strip shopping center. The only sizes they had left were skinny sizes and size 30! I need it in a 24 or 26. They checked the warehouse and all that is left there was size 14/16. GRRRR! Makes me so mad. Why can't they get more in stock so I don't have to endure the pain of it being sold out in my size? I tried on the 30/32 but it was way too big of course. Some woman around here is now wearing my sweater sigh...

Figured I'd let folks know about it cuz one of you deserves to have it since I can't have it. So if you find it enjoy it. They still have my brown pullon flarelegged twill deminy type pants but I can't afford the $24.99 right now. Sigh...


----------



## succubus_dxb

I just bought this set of undies today, and I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF. 






smuttier shot in 'lingerie' thread :batting: 

View attachment IMG_0413.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are cute and go good with your nail polish. I have a friend who would love those cuz she loves red. But she's skinny so they'd be too big for her...


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> I just bought this set of undies today, and I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF.
> 
> smuttier shot in 'lingerie' thread :batting:




wow you always look great, but i think this is one of your best pic.............


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> wow you always look great, but i think this is one of your best pic.............



I fricken love you. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> I just bought this set of undies today, and I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smuttier shot in 'lingerie' thread :batting:



You're stunning . I wish I had your body and lingerie wardrobe. :blush:


----------



## Fluffy51888

Since buying bathing suits is nearly impossible for me once it gets close to summer time, I have to do it way in advance. I bought a new tankini today, and a cute cami, all from Old Navy.com. I've never ordered anything from ON, so I'm a little nervous about the sizing. But I think it'll be fine!


----------



## Inhibited

Fluffy51888 said:


> Since buying bathing suits is nearly impossible for me once it gets close to summer time, I have to do it way in advance. I bought a new tankini today, and a cute cami, all from Old Navy.com. I've never ordered anything from ON, so I'm a little nervous about the sizing. But I think it'll be fine!



I <3 what your bought, i wish they delivered international....


----------



## Fluffy51888

Inhibited said:


> I <3 what your bought, i wish they delivered international....




Thank you! I'm sorry, I wish they did too.  I also hate that the plus size line isn't in stores anymore.


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry, I wish they did too.  I also hate that the plus size line isn't in stores anymore.



Their sizes are very forgiving. I'm around 290, size 26 on bottom and 24 on top. A size 3 fits me and is sometimes too big. 

Super cute tankini top, by the way.


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Their sizes are very forgiving. I'm around 290, size 26 on bottom and 24 on top. A size 3 fits me and is sometimes too big.
> 
> Super cute tankini top, by the way.




Uh-oh. I'm the same sizes as you, but I ordered a 4 in all three things. But, I was thinking that maybe bathing suits run kinda tight sometimes, and I'd rather have them a little loose than too tight. It also said that the cami was kind of fitted. I'm hoping they won't be too big. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Uh-oh. I'm the same sizes as you, but I ordered a 4 in all three things. But, I was thinking that maybe bathing suits run kinda tight sometimes, and I'd rather have them a little loose than too tight. It also said that the cami was kind of fitted. I'm hoping they won't be too big. Thanks for the info!



Ya know, you're right about the bathing suit material. I didn't even think of that. That was probably a good idea. Hope they fit! 

Oh and you HAVE to post pictures when you wear them.


----------



## Fluffy51888

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ya know, you're right about the bathing suit material. I didn't even think of that. That was probably a good idea. Hope they fit!
> 
> Oh and you HAVE to post pictures when you wear them.




I hope they fit, too! And there are hopefully some beach trips in the works for this summer, so I'll have to make sure I take pictures to post. :happy:


----------



## rainyday

mszwebs said:


> As promised...My Fram in her Birthday Shirt lol



Your gram is adorable. Wanna pinch her cheeks lol.


----------



## Tina

ashmamma84 said:


> Our very own Tina for AdornMe jewelry. They're a custom pair. Tina was so patient with me and my gazillion mind changes. I heart her so hard!


And I heart you back x 1000. :wubu:

I like to look and see what people buy every so often and there were your posts about your earrings. Your lovely words truly made my day, Ash. Thank you. :kiss2:


mszwebs said:


> As promised...My Fram in her Birthday Shirt lol
> 
> View attachment 75844


'zwebs, your Fram is absolutely adorable. She looks so very, very lovable.


----------



## Tania

I bought this at eShakti: http://bit.ly/bjDNOb


----------



## fatcow3h

i got this pink dress at the Target clearance rack!!


----------



## goofy girl

Tania said:


> I bought this at eShakti: http://bit.ly/bjDNOb



Everytime I look at eshakti I fill up my cart and bail at the last minute. I'm so worried about the fit.


----------



## thatgirl08

fatcow3h said:


> i got this pink dress at the Target clearance rack!!



It looks really good on you!


----------



## Tania

goofy girl said:


> Everytime I look at eshakti I fill up my cart and bail at the last minute. I'm so worried about the fit.



This is why we take advantage of the custom sizing option!  They haven't screwed up on me...yet.


----------



## fatcow3h

thanks so much


----------



## fatcow3h

thanks so much


----------



## Fluffy51888

From Atlantisak's Etsy shop. I'm super excited about it!


----------



## cherylharrell

That is really pretty...


----------



## Gingembre

Fluffy51888 said:


> From Atlantisak's Etsy shop. I'm super excited about it!




OooooooOooOooOOh! :smitten:


----------



## Star Struck

Fluffy51888 said:


> From Atlantisak's Etsy shop. I'm super excited about it!



this is so prettyyyyy!!!


----------



## Star Struck

succubus_dxb said:


> I just bought this set of undies today, and I NEVER WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smuttier shot in 'lingerie' thread :batting:



Wow so cute!!


----------



## Star Struck

I went shopping at Lane Bryant today and two weeks ago. I got the first bra today and 5 pairs of panties that weren't listed on the site  They were 5 for $20, win win!
I also got 2 bras and 5 pairs of panties two weeks ago, couldn't find all of the panties but here's some of the stuff!
The third bra I got in black and the Kissy bra, I got the matching panties


----------



## mybluice

Star Struck said:


> I went shopping at Lane Bryant today and two weeks ago. I got the first bra today and 5 pairs of panties that weren't listed on the site  They were 5 for $20, win win!
> I also got 2 bras and 5 pairs of panties two weeks ago, couldn't find all of the panties but here's some of the stuff!
> The third bra I got in black and the Kissy bra, I got the matching panties



FUN! I love LB's stuff.....


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I have the red polka-dots bra and matching panties - they are quite cute. Great stuff you picked out! Shopping now... =O)


----------



## Aust99

Very cute stuff... I need new underwear... I like the frilly knickers..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I need some more undies.......Torrid's having a sale on undies.......should I be good or bad? The decision's in YOUR hands  lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Star Struck said:


> I went shopping at Lane Bryant today and two weeks ago. I got the first bra today and 5 pairs of panties that weren't listed on the site  They were 5 for $20, win win!
> I also got 2 bras and 5 pairs of panties two weeks ago, couldn't find all of the panties but here's some of the stuff!
> The third bra I got in black and the Kissy bra, I got the matching panties



LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I took advantage of that buy one get one for $7 bra sale at the Avenue and since they put the bras way in the back of the store i picked up a cute pink shirt, a lavender cami, and a black tunic. I'm so bad. 
I got a pink tuxedo bra and a black one. I needed bras because the 48 band was too big so i needed to downsize. I love new bras!


----------



## AtlantisAK

Fluffy51888 said:


> From Atlantisak's Etsy shop. I'm super excited about it!



Oh, haha. So you're the one who snatched that up from my store.


----------



## AtlantisAK

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I need some more undies.......Torrid's having a sale on undies.......should I be good or bad? The decision's in YOUR hands  lol



Mm, sale at Torrid...Methinks thats an awfully tempting idear. Yup yup


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> Mm, sale at Torrid...Methinks thats an awfully tempting idear. Yup yup



Alright, it's all your fault that I spent $71 on undies


----------



## Fluffy51888

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh, haha. So you're the one who snatched that up from my store.




Yes I am! And I got it today and I looooove it!


----------



## Tooz

Betseyville weekender. I've needed a weekender forever. Original price, 135. I paid 35. I love itttt.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tooz said:


> Betseyville weekender. I've needed a weekender forever. Original price, 135. I paid 35. I love itttt.



Adorable and FANTASTIC price!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I bought these from Tina:



View attachment earrings.jpg

www.adornmejewelry.etsy.com


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> Betseyville weekender. I've needed a weekender forever. Original price, 135. I paid 35. I love itttt.



Soo cute.. I love it!


----------



## bexy

Bought this dress from an Ebay shop. Hope to goodness it's nice in the flesh. 

I can get it taken in or out slightly for a perfect fit. Needs to look good as I plan to wear it to my wedding! We have booked it! September 24th THIS YEAR!!!

So yeah I guess this is my wedding dress hopefully!!)

Wearing a huge black rose in my hair, little black and red shoes (have to be flat as I am already a bit taller than George lol) and a handtied posy of black flowers. May also get some black lace gloves, but haven't decided on them yet. 

View attachment 76291


----------



## mszwebs

Bex, that's GORGEOUS and it will look amazing on you.

Congratulations!!!!






As for me...I can't force myself to purchase anything. I have loaded baskets at Torrid, ON, OSP, BGL, LB and Zaftique, but have not hit submit.

Its like if i can't have everything, I want nothing


----------



## thatgirl08

bexy said:


> Bought this dress from an Ebay shop. Hope to goodness it's nice in the flesh.
> 
> I can get it taken in or out slightly for a perfect fit. Needs to look good as I plan to wear it to my wedding! We have booked it! September 24th THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> So yeah I guess this is my wedding dress hopefully!!)
> 
> Wearing a huge black rose in my hair, little black and red shoes (have to be flat as I am already a bit taller than George lol) and a handtied posy of black flowers. May also get some black lace gloves, but haven't decided on them yet.
> 
> View attachment 76291



That's SO pretty! Congrats on setting up the day & everything :]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

bexy said:


> Bought this dress from an Ebay shop. Hope to goodness it's nice in the flesh.
> 
> I can get it taken in or out slightly for a perfect fit. Needs to look good as I plan to wear it to my wedding! We have booked it! September 24th THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> So yeah I guess this is my wedding dress hopefully!!)
> 
> Wearing a huge black rose in my hair, little black and red shoes (have to be flat as I am already a bit taller than George lol) and a handtied posy of black flowers. May also get some black lace gloves, but haven't decided on them yet.
> 
> View attachment 76291



It's going to look AMAZING on you!!!

You could also think about adding Black Beauty roses to your posy.

That's just too sweet of you to celebrate your wedding on my birthday


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Yes I am! And I got it today and I looooove it!



Post a picture! We wanna see you in it. 



Tooz said:


> Betseyville weekender. I've needed a weekender forever. Original price, 135. I paid 35. I love itttt.



That is amazingly cute. :happy:



bexy said:


> Bought this dress from an Ebay shop. Hope to goodness it's nice in the flesh.
> 
> I can get it taken in or out slightly for a perfect fit. Needs to look good as I plan to wear it to my wedding! We have booked it! September 24th THIS YEAR!!!
> 
> So yeah I guess this is my wedding dress hopefully!!)
> 
> Wearing a huge black rose in my hair, little black and red shoes (have to be flat as I am already a bit taller than George lol) and a handtied posy of black flowers. May also get some black lace gloves, but haven't decided on them yet.
> 
> View attachment 76291



It's gorgeous, darling. :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> Betseyville weekender. I've needed a weekender forever. Original price, 135. I paid 35. I love itttt.



WHERE? 
I need this.


----------



## Tooz

AshleyEileen said:


> WHERE?
> I need this.


 
I got it at Marshalls. There was only one-- and Marshalls I don't think has uniform stock


----------



## Weeze

Tooz said:


> I got it at Marshalls. There was only one-- and Marshalls I don't think has uniform stock



Posting to add that, at least here, Marshallses and TJMaxx almost ALWAYS have Betsey stuff, so it's worth looking either way 

ETA: I was looking for something funky to give my teenage cousins for christmas, and i got them designer socks from TJ Maxx. Juicy Couture and Betsey Johnson (bj was cashmere, hah) socks. They were a hit.


----------



## Tooz

My friend got the same bag, but in this motif:


----------



## Inhibited

I got this dress and another in red, are a bit daggy for my taste but they were $10:00 each even with delivery was heaps cheap. Am sure i will find somewhere to wear them...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> I got this dress and another in red, are a bit daggy for my taste but they were $10:00 each even with delivery was heaps cheap. Am sure i will find somewhere to wear them...



cute!!!!


----------



## Carrie

I.....cannot stop buying bras. I took advantage of the LB BOGO Cacique sale a few weeks ago and bought 8, I think? And today got these two. 











Hi, I'm Carrie, single-handedly stimulating the economy since my first trip to a mall.


----------



## Aust99

Shit shit shit... lol, late night internet shopping...... Oh well... It's good to treat yourself sometimes, I think it's been about 3 months since my last order.. lol

I got the following from Evans. FYI - EVAE260 for 20% off over 60 pound order. 
Also, that can be on top of the already 20% off some of the knitwear items.
View attachment 76489
View attachment 76490
View attachment 76491
View attachment 76492


----------



## tinkerbell

I bought 2 bras, 2 shirts, a pair of jeans, and two pairs of running/work out shorts yesterday. I love the jeans!!

I <3 Kohl's and their 30% off everything right now. I think my jeans were around $10.


----------



## Aust99

I also got these: :happy:
View attachment 76496
View attachment 76495
View attachment 76497









Now... no more for at least 3 months... who am I kidding?


----------



## lovelocs

Inhibited said:


> I got this dress and another in red, are a bit daggy for my taste but they were $10:00 each even with delivery was heaps cheap. Am sure i will find somewhere to wear them...



So where exactly are you getting $10 dresses? 

Yesterday, I bought a goat suede, fuschia, Shamask swing jacket for $6.99 at Goodwill. It's so soft I thought it was ultrasuede, but it's the real deal. It's roomy and flattering, and about 99.9999% off, seeing as how his stuff can sell for over $1000. Of course, I didn't find that out til I came home and googled it. It's like this, only collarless and fuschia. Oh yeah, and there's a thick black woman in it. 

View attachment shamask.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

lovelocs said:


> So where exactly are you getting $10 dresses?
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a goat suede, fuschia, Shamask swing jacket for $6.99 at Goodwill. It's so soft I thought it was ultrasuede, but it's the real deal. It's roomy and flattering, and about 99.9999% off, seeing as how his stuff can sell for over $1000. Of course, I didn't find that out til I came home and googled it. It's like this, only collarless and fuschia. Oh yeah, and there's a thick black woman in it.



Its al Aussie site, i think they sold out of the red colour, i wanted the black plunge halter neck too for $14.95 but they sold out in my size...

http://www.curvaceous.com.au/final-....html?osCsid=f3549ece9ead2419b00bdb592cf3338a


----------



## Aust99

Nothing!!! And no more clothes until I can fit them in my closet.... lol Great job finding those dresses Inhibited... I'll check the site out... For research only.... lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> I'll check the site out... For research only.... lol



Uh oh!!! lollol That's usually when I get in trouble


----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought some stuff! I needed to round out my wardrobe which is pretty much sufficient as it is. I do need some accessories to upgrade what I have though so I racked up quite a haul purchasing a few things. Some of it's ugly but necessary for health reasons. 

First item up are the Sketchers Shape Ups sneakers. I just got them and they look HUGE on my feet. I'm making health improvements though and that takes priority in this case. I'm wearing them now and they are sooooo comfortable. A little tough getting used to but not too tough.







And I bought a pair of boots from David Tate:






And I got two pairs of sandals at Payless:










And I got a pair of jeans at ON. What? They were on sale and the last pair in my size, I had to get 'em!:






I bought a Boston Patriots Hoodie. I saw a fellow ssbbw on the subway in a hoodie like this and fell in love. I had to have one:






And now for the jewelry! I had these gorgeous silver rings that I owned for years. They got stolen at the gym and I've been meaning to replace them. I finally got around to it at Overstock.com. Here they are

Sterling Silver Swirl ring:






Sterling Silver Tapered ring:






Sterling Silver 58-mm Swiss-cut Hoop Earrings. Ok, technically they're not rings but I do need a pair of hoop earrings. The clasp on these looks like they will stay, unlike the other ones I had where one got lost.:






And that's it. ​


----------



## CrankySpice

LillyBBBW said:


> First item up are the Sketchers Shape Ups sneakers. I just got them and they look HUGE on my feet. I'm making health improvements though and that takes priority in this case. I'm wearing them now and they are sooooo comfortable. A little tough getting used to but not too tough.
> ​




ooooo....those look an awful lot like MBT shoes, which go for about twice the price - I've been waiting for YEARS for someone to come out with a cheaper version of MBTs, glad to see the price is coming down (although still very expensive).

I have a pair of MBTs in brown and if the skechers are anything like them, your feet and legs will thank you forever. They are super comfy and yes, totally take a little time to get used to wearing because of the odd sole shape. But they totally eliminating some long term foot pain I'd been experiencing (which is why I bought them) and also really strengthened my legs when I wore them daily.

Since leaving my office job (last May) I've pretty much just been wearing slippers and crocs and I'm starting to get weird pain on the bottom backs of my heels. I might start wearing the MBTs again to see if that alleviates the problem.​


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrankySpice said:


> ooooo....those look an awful lot like MBT shoes, which go for about twice the price - I've been waiting for YEARS for someone to come out with a cheaper version of MBTs, glad to see the price is coming down (although still very expensive).
> 
> I have a pair of MBTs in brown and if the skechers are anything like them, your feet and legs will thank you forever. They are super comfy and yes, totally take a little time to get used to wearing because of the odd sole shape. But they totally eliminating some long term foot pain I'd been experiencing (which is why I bought them) and also really strengthened my legs when I wore them daily.
> 
> Since leaving my office job (last May) I've pretty much just been wearing slippers and crocs and I'm starting to get weird pain on the bottom backs of my heels. I might start wearing the MBTs again to see if that alleviates the problem.



Payless actually sells a pair of Champions similar to these for $40. I didn't care for the look of them though since they only come in white. I just don't look good in white sneakers and since I had the money anyway, I went ahead and bought the Sketchers.


----------



## Inhibited

> And I bought a pair of boots from David Tate:



o0o are those boots wide calf? have been looking for knee high boots that will fit me for ages.... I know that there is a boot thread but i want to be absolutely sure they fit before i pay that much to ship them as it is not worth sending them back if they don't fit...... I clicked on the link and it said that the circumference was 13" i think thats the circumference of my ankles, so i don't think i would have much luck with them....


----------



## LillyBBBW

Inhibited said:


> o0o are those boots wide calf? have been looking for knee high boots that will fit me for ages.... I know that there is a boot thread but i want to be absolutely sure they fit before i pay that much to ship them as it is not worth sending them back if they don't fit...... I clicked on the link and it said that the circumference was 13" i think thats the circumference of my ankles, so i don't think i would have much luck with them....



I bought another pair of David Tate's and found the calf to be really generous. They fit my 21 inch calves with a little room to spare but I returned them because the heel was too high. These seem more my speed but I've not gotten them yet to try them on. I should have them tomorrow so I will let you know, but judging from the reviews I've seen on the boots the calf runs a mite big. The wider the width you order the bigger the calf is from what I've gathered.


----------



## Micara

Ok, you guys.

I got the cutest wool coat from Woman Within for, like, $15!

Here is the link: http://www.womanwithin.com/clothing/Double-breasted-wool-blend-plus-size-coat-by-Chelsea-Studio.aspx?PfId=184454&DeptId=9278&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0

It is currently marked down from $140 to $24.88.

Then apply this coupon code: ww36650 for 40% off your highest item. This coupon code expires TODAY. (Or you can use a free shipping code of ww38524)

The total with shipping came to $20.91.

Heh, the 3/4 sleeves will probably be regular length on me...


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice coat, sneakers and cute boots...


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought another pair of David Tate's and found the calf to be really generous. They fit my 21 inch calves with a little room to spare but I returned them because the heel was too high. These seem more my speed but I've not gotten them yet to try them on. I should have them tomorrow so I will let you know, but judging from the reviews I've seen on the boots the calf runs a mite big. The wider the width you order the bigger the calf is from what I've gathered.



Ok! I got the boots and I have to send them back. The shaft fits my 21 inch calf with about 2 inches of room to spare. I could stuff my jeans, my keys, my cell phone and a small pistol in there. This would be ok but the boot seems to be built for a short person. I have long limbs and the shaping of the boot sets the calf bulge way low on my leg. It creates this huge bump low in the back of my leg that looks funny, plus the boot doesn't go all the way up to my knee. These boots would be fine for a person with 23 or 24 inch calves who is petite or has low hanging calves. If you're tall these won't be right for you at all.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I dubiously ordered a dress from New Look yesterday, I liked it, but I reckoned I probably wouldnt like the length of it when it arrived, but today, it arrived and I LOVE it. 

View attachment spot dress.jpg


It was only 25 quid.....

http://www.newlook.co.uk/1899727/189972709/ProductDetails.aspx


----------



## BigCutieSasha

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I dubiously ordered a dress from New Look yesterday, I liked it, but I reckoned I probably wouldnt like the length of it when it arrived, but today, it arrived and I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 76628
> 
> 
> It was only 25 quid.....
> 
> http://www.newlook.co.uk/1899727/189972709/ProductDetails.aspx



I love the cut of the skirt. This is really cute without being too flashy and is perfect by itself or with fun accessories. Good find!


----------



## Inhibited

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I dubiously ordered a dress from New Look yesterday, I liked it, but I reckoned I probably wouldnt like the length of it when it arrived, but today, it arrived and I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 76628
> 
> 
> It was only 25 quid.....
> 
> http://www.newlook.co.uk/1899727/189972709/ProductDetails.aspx




I <3 it, great dress....


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Cheers guys! I cant wait to wear it. Its a friends 30th birthday this weekend so Ill probably get to wear it then, but Ive got a stack of new clothes sitting around with tags still on because I havent had chance to get them out in the light of day yet due to illness/uni/work etc. Im also really bad for worrying that something is too 'dressy' to wear casually, so cute dresses like that one very rarely come out of the wardrobe, I need to start utilising them more and working out how best to dress things down to be able to get them out more! Any ideas on how you would wear it casually? To dress it up, im thinking red flats or heels, or nude..........but to dress it down, I just cant think! 

Also, got my eye on this dress......
View attachment Skater dress.jpg


Its only 16 quid and they have it in black and grey........there seems to be a lot of 'Skater dresses' as they have called them around at the moment!


----------



## Red

missy_blue_eyez said:


> To dress it up, im thinking red flats or heels, or nude..........but to dress it down, I just cant think!
> 
> Also, got my eye on this dress......
> View attachment 76631
> 
> 
> Its only 16 quid and they have it in black and grey........there seems to be a lot of 'Skater dresses' as they have called them around at the moment!



It's all about the layering, to make something more casual stick a plain, thin knit jersey material top/tunic underneath and keep the accessories simple. Also this keeps you warm which is a bonus this time of year and anyway I don't know what you're talking about as you always look great so shut up  :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Red said:


> It's all about the layering, to make something more casual stick a plain, thin knit jersey material top/tunic underneath and keep the accessories simple. Also this keeps you warm which is a bonus this time of year and anyway I don't know what you're talking about as you always look great so shut up  :happy:


Im really crap at casual! Unless its jeans and a t-shirt Im rubbish! lol


----------



## Carrie

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Cheers guys! I cant wait to wear it. Its a friends 30th birthday this weekend so Ill probably get to wear it then, but Ive got a stack of new clothes sitting around with tags still on because I havent had chance to get them out in the light of day yet due to illness/uni/work etc. Im also really bad for worrying that something is too 'dressy' to wear casually, so cute dresses like that one very rarely come out of the wardrobe, I need to start utilising them more and working out how best to dress things down to be able to get them out more! Any ideas on how you would wear it casually? To dress it up, im thinking red flats or heels, or nude..........but to dress it down, I just cant think!


I'm the same way, always worrying about being overdressed. The thing is, though, it seems like whenever I second-guess myself and wear something more casual, there's someone wherever I go that *did* dress up a bit, and they look so great I end up kicking myself for not taking the chance! So I think people will just look at you enviously if you kick things up a notch. And that black dress is darling! I think you could dress it down a bit with a cute cardi and flats, or a slightly cropped denim jacket or black motocross jacket, that kind of thing. 


Red said:


> and anyway I don't know what you're talking about as you always look great so shut up  :happy:


And you really can't beat advice like this.


----------



## Tania

I always overdress.  I wore in a duchess satin sheath dress and faux diamonds to a roadhouse last night!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> I always overdress.  I wore in a duchess satin sheath dress and faux diamonds to a roadhouse last night!



You always look fabulous :bow:

Wish I had your style and wardrobe (in my size lol)!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania said:


> I always overdress.  I wore in a duchess satin sheath dress and faux diamonds to a roadhouse last night!



I overdress, too. I feel bad when I'm out with certain friends. =\


----------



## Micara

Old Navy has a pretty good sale starting today. I got a couple of pairs of jeans at $19/each and a cute top for $10. I always love Old Navy because I'm a size smaller with them than I am anywhere else.


----------



## Shala

Picked up two cuuute tanks at ON for $6. each and one for $10. Love 'em.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought sandals at Torrid! :bounce:


----------



## crayola box

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought sandals at Torrid! :bounce:



Ooooh I love these! Let us know what they are like when you get them...if they are as cute in person I may totally get a pair too.


----------



## Micara

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought sandals at Torrid! :bounce:



Those are so cute!!! I love, love, LOVE Torrid! I'm waiting for these to go cheaper: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302035998&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442207780&bmUID=1266727655203


----------



## Inhibited

Bought the following:


----------



## Inhibited

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GLAM-WHITE-H..._Clothing_2?hash=item5190738711#ht_500wt_1114

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sultry-Black..._Clothing_2?hash=item53dfa1a4b7#ht_500wt_1114


----------



## LillyBBBW

Micara said:


> Those are so cute!!! I love, love, LOVE Torrid! I'm waiting for these to go cheaper: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302035998&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442207780&bmUID=1266727655203



Ooooooh my gawd, those are _HOT_!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Inhibited said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GLAM-WHITE-H..._Clothing_2?hash=item5190738711#ht_500wt_1114
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sultry-Black..._Clothing_2?hash=item53dfa1a4b7#ht_500wt_1114



All your stuff is really cute Inhibited.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought sandals at Torrid! :bounce:



Those are so cute. I'm envious, because I can't wear anything flat like that. My arch and instep are too high and my feet hurt for weeks afterwards. BLAH

I miss flip flops the most.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Those are so cute. I'm envious, because I can't wear anything flat like that. My arch and instep are too high and my feet hurt for weeks afterwards. BLAH
> 
> I miss flip flops the most.



I seem to have a problem with EVERY shoe. I'm not kidding. The ones with more support seem to do something crazy to my ankles and toes and the joints in them start to hurt. I find that if I switch up the kind of shoes I'm wearing this helps. Flats one day, a wedge heel on another, support shoes another, etc. These sandals are part of a complete balanced approach I'm trying. So far it seems to be working with my winter shoes. A lot of joint problems I had before have been lessened. And flip flops are the devil! I do miss them though.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Micara said:


> Those are so cute!!! I love, love, LOVE Torrid! I'm waiting for these to go cheaper: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302035998&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442207780&bmUID=1266727655203



Those are only available in a size 6.5. I hope you have tiny feet!


----------



## Micara

AshleyEileen said:


> Those are only available in a size 6.5. I hope you have tiny feet!



Darn it! No. I waited too long.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Tania said:


> While in OC, I bought a shit-ton off the Kiyonna sample/damage racks. The PROTOTYPE Peyton pintuck top in pink, last winter's London car coat in the brown plaid (ONLY $35!!!), the Celeste dress in teal, the ruffly cinch dress (can't remember name) in purple, a sample top they never produced, and a prototype blazer they never produced.
> 
> In all, like $800+ worth of stuff for $150.



After reading this post a while back on this thread and hearing about Kiyonna's main store, I finally stopped by Kiyonna in OC when I was there yesterday. But I didn't remember that part of the post about the "sample/damaged" racks, so instead I spent about the same amount of money you spent and got 2 tops...

They are really adorable, but I have never spent that much on tops in my life...lol. 

Where are the sample/damage racks?


----------



## HottiMegan

I put a bid on this dress. I hope to get it. I'm so ready for spring weather to wear this! 

View attachment ND3365.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I put a bid on this dress. I hope to get it. I'm so ready for spring weather to wear this!



Oooooooooooh!?! That is SO cute! :smitten:


----------



## MissToodles

where is the dress from? tell us after the auction ends, of course.


----------



## HottiMegan

the dress is from: http://stores.ebay.com/2littlethaigirls?_rdc=1
Awesome prices on there. There are also a bunch of beading supplies.. i was way tempted


----------



## cherylharrell

That is soo cute. I think I want to save up and get me one...


----------



## HottiMegan

You should check out the site. There are a lot of dresses for 14.99 (buy now option) and only $10 shipping. I love long flowing dresses for the summer and tie dye is a bonus for my inner hippie


----------



## Shala

I went for lots of retail therapy this weekend. I got three new tanks at ON. A pair of denim capris, two tanks and lots of panties at LB. And new perfume! I am a naughty girl.


----------



## Crystal

Shala said:


> I went for lots of retail therapy this weekend. I got three new tanks at ON. A pair of denim capris, two tanks and lots of panties at LB. And new perfume! I am a naughty girl.



Pics, pics! :happy:


----------



## Shala

The solid tank is from LB....I got it in white and pink. The denim boyfriend capris from LB as well. The other two tanks are from ON. Love them! 

View attachment lb tank.jpg


View attachment ON tank 1.jpg


View attachment on tank 2.jpg


View attachment LB capri.jpg


----------



## Shala

ANd I got these in multiple colors and patterns....I am a panty junkie! 

View attachment lb panty.jpg


----------



## Shala

Oh and my perfume....Shi by Alfred Sung 

View attachment perfume.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Cuuuute, Shala! I have a pair of those panties from LB. Love them!


----------



## cherylharrell

Not today but the other day I got a pkg of 5 panties when I was in Target. I got a hole in one of my pairs the other day and several days earlier I had a pair of underpants rip when I put them on. So I had to pitche them both & replace. I hate that. I bet I only had those undies a yr maybe. And Sun I got some postcards of the Beatles at a record store...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shala said:


> ANd I got these in multiple colors and patterns....I am a panty junkie!



Wuv all your goodies, but I especially love these panties!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

spring panties! 

View attachment greenpanties.jpeg


View attachment rufflebutt.jpeg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sugar Magnolia said:


> spring panties!



Love them!!!!


----------



## firefly

Evans - Sale - 20% off ....






* Was£29.50
* Now£15.00






* Was£25.00
* Now£15.00





* Was£15.00
* Now£5.00





* £10.00





* £3.00





* Was£10.00
* Now£2.00

Total: £49.00


----------



## succubus_dxb

ooooooh firefly you got some great goodies- jealous!


----------



## mybluice

I did a little retail therapy today....at Kmart got 3 basic short sleeve t-shirts for just wearing on the weekends or around the house. Then at Cato's got a grey burnout tee and a cute purse that is brown and tan striped. Then at Kohl's picked up a 3/4 sleeve top on clearance for $9.


----------



## cherylharrell

Mon when I went into Roses dept store (A cheap dept store), I found on sale a heart necklace with matching earrings. On clearance sale for only $2.50...


----------



## HottiMegan

My valentines gift finally came in. It was a special order. I got it last night. Its a good way to cheer up a sicko. (got bronchitis)


----------



## Inhibited

Bought this dress, is tight across the chest area though..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gypsy-Black-Whi...ps=63&clkid=8288947897907965145#ht_500wt_1169

and this one, which is too small i can't get the zipper up, but its not very flattering on me anyway...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Feminine-Cobalt...ps=63&clkid=8288991066894781625#ht_500wt_1169


----------



## Crystal

Oh wow, Megan! What a beautiful ring!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> My valentines gift finally came in. It was a special order. I got it last night. Its a good way to cheer up a sicko. (got bronchitis)



Beautiful ring!

Hope you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## cherylharrell

I had bronchitis once in the 60's and slight bronchitis a few weeks back. Hope you're feeling better. Nice ring...


----------



## Seraphina

I cheered myself up with a pair of shoes  

View attachment 959343_pp.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Crystal said:


> Oh wow, Megan! What a beautiful ring!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Beautiful ring!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better.





cherylharrell said:


> I had bronchitis once in the 60's and slight bronchitis a few weeks back. Hope you're feeling better. Nice ring...



Thanks all. I love the ring. It took three weeks to get it to the store in my size and it was worth the wait!
I'm slowly getting better. Breathing is just a sucky process right now. No more fever or weakness.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Seraphina said:


> I cheered myself up with a pair of shoes



Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## Tracyarts

I got some new makeup at CVS tonight. Physician's Formula "Healthy Wear" SPF 50 powder foundation (translucent light). 

I only put some on for a little bit but so far so good, no itching and it works well with my skin tone and looks really natural. 

I used to use a Shiseido powder foundation with a high SPF in hot weather because any lotion just felt icky after a while in the humidity here. But they reformulated it and the fairest shade was too dark for me. I am hoping this will be a good substitute for it. 

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

wow that ring is stunning

I had a mini shopping spree that included getting some chalk inks off layby, some patterned paper, card stock, embroidery thread, watercolour paper pad, metallic pencils, some acetate die cut things and some other various scrapping bits and bobs was lots of fun


----------



## toni

spiritangel said:


> wow that ring is stunning



I agree! Very beautiful ring, Megan.


----------



## mszwebs

Black 5-way convertible and a nude balconette from Cacique.

With the BoGo 1/2 off sale and a coupon for 20% off I found online, I paid $56 bucks for both bras AND expedited shipping - which I needed because the underwire of the one decent bra I own is poking the shite out of me.

I think that's a pretty decent deal.


----------



## steadydecline

These heels:





From Hot Topic. I'm going through a sort of nautical phase.


----------



## Inhibited

steadydecline said:


> These heels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hot Topic. I'm going through a sort of nautical phase.



I <3 them


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

steadydecline said:


> These heels:
> 
> From Hot Topic. I'm going through a sort of nautical phase.



Cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Just bought these today, both on sale. One pair was $30 and the other was $40. Normally they're about $60. These are my third and fourth pairs of the same thing, in different colors. I'm in love. I had to throw out my first pair and I'm going to throw out my second now because they're all dirty and stuff.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thatgirl08 said:


> Just bought these today, both on sale. One pair was $30 and the other was $40. Normally they're about $60. These are my third and fourth pairs of the same thing, in different colors. I'm in love. I had to throw out my first pair and I'm going to throw out my second now because they're all dirty and stuff.



Those are adorable!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

steadydecline said:


> These heels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hot Topic. I'm going through a sort of nautical phase.


I seriously <3 <3 <3 these!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I seriously <3 <3 <3 these!!!



I could picture you wearing these!


----------



## Weeze

I got a bra
and it fits.
it fits. 
it fits.
it fits.

I didn't actually BUY it... and it wasn't purchased today... but my mom bought it for me, and it came in the mail today, so that kinda counts. I'm so happy; it's a pretty pinkish color too  I'm so in love. I love the way my chest looks. I love how comfortable it is. So love.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

krismiss said:


> I got a bra
> and it fits.
> it fits.
> it fits.
> it fits.
> 
> I didn't actually BUY it... and it wasn't purchased today... but my mom bought it for me, and it came in the mail today, so that kinda counts. I'm so happy; it's a pretty pinkish color too  I'm so in love. I love the way my chest looks. I love how comfortable it is. So love.



Details????? Where, what style???


----------



## Weeze

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Details????? Where, what style???



Well, it's a lane bryant balconette. I guess my big deal is that i've never purchased online before... so i've never had access to this particular bra in THIS size. I usually just stick extenders on and let the straps out until it "fits" and spend the day digging wires out of my side


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

krismiss said:


> Well, it's a lane bryant balconette. I guess my big deal is that i've never purchased online before... so i've never had access to this particular bra in THIS size. I usually just stick extenders on and let the straps out until it "fits" and spend the day digging wires out of my side



What size (you can PM me)?? My girls are...........quite big......lol So finding bras that fit well are next to impossible. And I *really* need the support of an underwire!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I bought my daughter an outfit for her first school dance, and an electric razor because the poor child got my hairy legs.


----------



## Tooz




----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


>



YOU GOT A SUGARPILL PALATTE!!!!11!! :bounce:


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> YOU GOT A SUGARPILL PALATTE!!!!11!! :bounce:



I did! I couldn't resist-- got paid yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Weeze

lol can someone explain? is this sugarpill good?


----------



## LillyBBBW

krismiss said:


> lol can someone explain? is this sugarpill good?



http://www.sugarpillshop.com/

New cosmetic company. :eat2:


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> http://www.sugarpillshop.com/
> 
> New cosmetic company. :eat2:



My goal is to do a wicked sunset eye.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> My goal is to do a wicked sunset eye.



Pritteeeee!  :eat2:


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Pritteeeee!  :eat2:



Yess that is what I wanna do!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> Yess that is what I wanna do!!



I saw someone else do the same tutorial and she lined her eyes with a gold liner. It was yummy. You simply MUST share a pic of your finished product.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Didn't buy today but I received in the mail today the items below (belt and dress in black) and a white tank top. The dress I like but there is a seam down the front that I am not fond of and I would like it to be not as clingy so not sure about it. The nightgown....heaven! So soft but very thin and the armholes are big enough for another pair of arms to get through there but for a lounging around item....very nice. 

I recently bought a bunch of jeans from The Avenue in size 30 and I should have known that they would get really big and the gapping whole in the back is frustrating as hell (thanks a lot Lane Bryant for doing away with your Right Fit jeans!) So - the most exciting item was......THE BELT! I have been looking for one big enough and finally found one with room to spare. 

View attachment on715377-00qlv01.jpg


View attachment on491641-01qlv01.jpg


View attachment on715380-00qlv01.jpg


View attachment on720535-02qlv01.jpg


View attachment on720588-00p01v01.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I would have no idea where to begin with this sugarpill thing.. these bright colors scare me. I'd look like a clown. Someone needs to teach me how to do nonbasic makeup, like please.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Tooz said:


> My goal is to do a wicked sunset eye.


Seriously postpixplz


----------



## Tooz

I just bought an absolute buttload of mark. hookups.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Bought a pair of jeans from target that were on sale for $7 while still being $28 online. Hanger said size 3 but I get them home and they're a 1!

I don't think they had any other sizes left, bah. Ah well. Return time!


----------



## Gingembre

I bought these today, to replace my worn out vans:


----------



## mpls_girl26

Bought these at Nordstrom's Rack today. They were $20 cheaper than listed on Zappos.....wooohooo. Super comfy too! 

View attachment 1051066-p-DETAILED.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I got three pairs since i need some new sandals and the black mary janes are replacements for a pair i wore a hole into  

View attachment 075198_4_490x490.jpg


View attachment 074019_4_490x490.jpg


View attachment 076092_4_490x490.jpg


----------



## Micara

Sooo, I have a bit of a shopping problem. 

In the span of five minutes, I bought:
















Plus, a guy at work once told me that I wear the best perfume ever. And it wasn't even my expensive stuff. So I bought more of that too!






And I bought a new camera and SD card to replace the ones I left in NYC.

I should probably stop now. Except that I really want a crochet beret, so I might go buy one of those really fast. Then I'll stop. For now.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> I got three pairs since i need some new sandals and the black mary janes are replacements for a pair i wore a hole into



They're all adorable, but I love the first pair. 



Micara said:


> Sooo, I have a bit of a shopping problem.
> 
> In the span of five minutes, I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very nice.......... I know where you'll be wearing the above too


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Very nice.......... I know where you'll be wearing the above too



OMG!!!! :blush: I'm wearing it under a dress!!! Probably!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> OMG!!!! :blush: I'm wearing it under a dress!!! Probably!!!



<snicker> If my hunch is right.....that dress will be off real fast.......  LOL


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <snicker> If my hunch is right.....that dress will be off real fast.......  LOL



Haha you are totally making me blush!!! Although... if we make it out of the airport, I will be surprised... :blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Haha you are totally making me blush!!! Although... if we make it out of the airport, I will be surprised... :blush:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, what an INTERESTING rep I got from a certain someone...........


----------



## Micara

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, what an INTERESTING rep I got from a certain someone...........



OMG you guys are killing me!!!! I'm never going to last until July or October or whenever the hell.... :blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> OMG you guys are killing me!!!! I'm never going to last until July or October or whenever the hell.... :blush:



<snicker>


----------



## HottiMegan

I got myself two pairs of black capri leggings. Got home, tried them on and they're a little loose in the legs. I don't think my legs are THAT thin! Oh well, they're still uber comfy and cute on me. I also got a new pack of boyshort undies. And a new black shirt with some bead embellishments that was on clearance for $7.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> OMG you guys are killing me!!!! I'm never going to last until July or October or whenever the hell.... :blush:



WOW. That's a long time to wait. That means we all have to wait to hear all the dirty details. I think you guys should work on meeting sooner. I'm sure everyone agrees with me


----------



## Micara

DitzyBrunette said:


> WOW. That's a long time to wait. That means we all have to wait to hear all the dirty details. I think you guys should work on meeting sooner. I'm sure everyone agrees with me



I'm _trying_ to move it to July when he's out of school and my daughter's at camp. 

Lord, that makes me sound like a cougar! hahaha :batting:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> Lord, that makes me sound like a cougar! hahaha :batting:



Haha, well so what if there's an age difference. He seems like a sweet guy! When I was 27 I was dating a 20 yr old. We all gotta splash in the Cougar Pond at least once, it's fun :happy:


----------



## Aust99

DitzyBrunette said:


> Haha, well so what if there's an age difference. He seems like a sweet guy! When I was 27 I was dating a 20 yr old. We all gotta splash in the Cougar Pond at least once, it's fun :happy:



Word!!! I was 25... he was 21. Might not be a cougar but can I be a lioness??


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Aust99 said:


> Word!!! I was 25... he was 21. Might not be a cougar but can I be a lioness??



Ya gotta start somewhere. I'm not into the age difference thing anymore, but at the time it was so worth it. 
The "young man stamina" is something you just can't put into words...


----------



## Micara

Well, he's mature for his age, and I'm immature for mine, so I figured there's some kind of balance in there, right? 

Also, I am about to buy a ton of stuff from Lush http://www.lushusa.com/shop unless someone hurries and talks me out of it!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Well, he's mature for his age, and I'm immature for mine, so I figured there's some kind of balance in there, right?



<double snicker>


----------



## Weeze

I got make up! 
I was sooo excited to see Ulta has NYX now. I got a glitter cream palette, and water-proof mascara. I had a coupon and got my usual physician's formula organics tinted moisturizer, and i ALSO had a rewards coupon and got OPI nail polish in Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow. which is like, a dark, dark green. It's the color i've been wanting for forever and i am sooo excited!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> Also, I am about to buy a ton of stuff from Lush http://www.lushusa.com/shop unless someone hurries and talks me out of it!




I am an absolute Lush junkie!! What did you order??


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> I am an absolute Lush junkie!! What did you order??



Godiva Shampoo Bar, the Comforter Bubble Bar, and some various bath bombs. I was running low, and the Godiva that I have is down to a sliver!


----------



## HottiMegan

this is that dress that i bid on a couple weeks ago. i got it this morning and it fits great! I was a little afraid since i ordered the one that goes for a medium to a 3x but it worked out! They do have dresses that go to a 6x too though.





scuze the cheesy grin, hubby was making jokes.


----------



## DeniseW

love that dress Megan, it looks so hippieish!!


----------



## cherylharrell

I love the dress too. I need to get me one. What size would fit a 24? Just wondering...


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> this is that dress that i bid on a couple weeks ago. i got it this morning and it fits great! I was a little afraid since i ordered the one that goes for a medium to a 3x but it worked out! They do have dresses that go to a 6x too though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scuze the cheesy grin, hubby was making jokes.



Megan that dress look fantastic on you! And I love the cheeky smile. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

DeniseW said:


> love that dress Megan, it looks so hippieish!!


Thank you  I think i'm a little hippy at heart 



cherylharrell said:


> I love the dress too. I need to get me one. What size would fit a 24? Just wondering...


Their sizing is sort of one size fits all. The size i bought was a m-3x size. Which is the smallest this type of dress seems to come in. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Megan that dress look fantastic on you! And I love the cheeky smile. :happy:


Thanks  I hope to buy another one before the summer gets here. I want to wait and see if there is shrinkage after i wash it.


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks. I wonder if that size will fit me good or if I need to go up a size so it won't look so tight on me? Looks good on you tho...


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm a 30/32 for tops and 26/28 for pants if that helps. the measurements for the bust are 24-64" and 88" at the hips. It's a generous dress. I'd say my bust is a bit bigger than 64 but haven't measured in a while.


----------



## Micara

Today I went to the doctor, who was an ass, so to make myself feel better, I went shopping afterward and bought:

A pair of dark wash jeans

A pair of skinny jeans (I feel dumb saying that *I* bought skinny jeans, but I needed some to tuck into my Uggs)

Zebra print flats

and 

3 slouchy berets

I do feel better now.


----------



## Tooz

Guys. This eyeshadow palette is even brighter in person.


----------



## Melian

Tooz said:


> Guys. This eyeshadow palette is even brighter in person.



Tease. Post pics already 

You would rock that sunset style like nobody's business.


----------



## Tooz

Melian said:


> Tease. Post pics already
> 
> You would rock that sunset style like nobody's business.



Thank you, dear.

When I come back from NJ, there will be pics. Maybe pics from NJ.


----------



## Inhibited

Just bought these online hope they fit ..


----------



## Micara

My new shoes came in! I <3 them.


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought these from Maurices along with a gold butterfly necklace, gold hoop earrings and new sunglasses -

View attachment 77566


View attachment 77567


I'm not sure what color tank top to wear underneath the brown one.. I was thinking maybe cream? What do you guys think? (the streaks/detailing are gold btw.. it's kinda hard to see.)

I was thinking maybe this tank top? - View attachment 77568


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> this is that dress that i bid on a couple weeks ago. i got it this morning and it fits great! I was a little afraid since i ordered the one that goes for a medium to a 3x but it worked out! They do have dresses that go to a 6x too though.
> 
> scuze the cheesy grin, hubby was making jokes.



Looks fantastic on you! :bow:



Inhibited said:


> Just bought these online hope they fit ..



LOVE THEM!! I hope they fit too! That's what I hate about shopping on-line. You get more choices, but dread whether it fits or not.



Micara said:


> My new shoes came in! I <3 them.



They look fantastic on you! I think I know someone that printed that pic out of you wearing them . Probably imaging those with your recent slip purchase. 



thatgirl08 said:


> I bought these from Maurices along with a gold butterfly necklace, gold hoop earrings and new sunglasses -
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what color tank top to wear underneath the brown one.. I was thinking maybe cream? What do you guys think? (the streaks/detailing are gold btw.. it's kinda hard to see.)
> 
> I was thinking maybe this tank top? -



I LOVE all of your items! I wish we had a Maurices here.


----------



## LillyBBBW

OMG!! I'm so happy with these! :bounce: I bought two baseball Ts at King Size Direct! They were 3/4 sleeves and I bought them in the tall size because I wanted them to be long. They are PERFECT! The sleeves fit right at my wrist. I'm inspired to buy a couple of new pairs of jeans now. 











And I bought this Sweater which is DY-NO-MITE!

I also bought some other stuff which I'm still waiting for. I went to Zaftique and I bought these:





Long Sabrina Dress





Prima Donna Dress





Lace Crochet Jacket

And I went to Torrid and bought these:





Black Ruched-Sleeve Shrug





Black Lace Shrug​


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG!! I'm so happy with these! :bounce: I bought two baseball Ts at King Size Direct! They were 3/4 sleeves and I bought them in the tall size because I wanted them to be long. They are PERFECT! The sleeves fit right at my wrist. I'm inspired to buy a couple of new pairs of jeans now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought this Sweater which is DY-NO-MITE!
> 
> I also bought some other stuff which I'm still waiting for. I went to Zaftique and I bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Sabrina Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prima Donna Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace Crochet Jacket
> 
> And I went to Torrid and bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ruched-Sleeve Shrug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lace Shrug​



NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## KendraLee

I went a little crazy today, can't wait to get my packages in the mail! 

View attachment a.jpg


View attachment b.jpg


View attachment d.jpg


View attachment c.jpg


View attachment e.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

and these.... 

View attachment g.jpg


View attachment h.jpg


View attachment i.jpg


View attachment j.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

KendraLee said:


> I went a little crazy today, can't wait to get my packages in the mail!


I have the spotty tunic/dress Kendra!!!!!!! I bought it about a week ago, I love it! I hope you sized down at Yours because there sizing is very generous, I usually wear anything between a 26/28 in Evans but with Yours I can wear a 22/24!

P.S I have a 20% off code for Evans until midnight on Monday......

'EVOFFER'


----------



## KendraLee

Damn, I bought a 26, I hope it works! I'd been looking at it for a while now. 

I got the 20% evans coupon too so I finally ordered the bikini I've wanted.

I'd really like to thank you Missy,for intruducing me to both Yours and Evans. They have styles I don't find here and Evans shoes are the most stylish shoes I've seen in wider widths


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

KendraLee said:


> Damn, I bought a 26, I hope it works! I'd been looking at it for a while now.
> 
> I got the 20% evans coupon too so I finally ordered the bikini I've wanted.
> 
> I'd really like to thank you Missy,for intruducing me to both Yours and Evans. They have styles I don't find here and Evans shoes are the most stylish shoes I've seen in wider widths


Awwww s'alright love! Anytime....but honestly I think that dress might be a bit big on you! Id say a 26 from that place is definately more of a 28, possibly a 30 at a stretch. I ordered a fitted black blazer from there not long ago, and because of it being a tailored item I thought id definately at least need a 28 but it was huge!!! Good luck with it, awesome stuff though! I love wearing my spotty dress with black leggings and I bought some pointy flat red pumps the other day, looks really cute!  <3


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> Megan that dress look fantastic on you! And I love the cheeky smile. :happy:




cute and comfy! 

love the pic :happy:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Really wanting this. Talk me out of it? 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

KendraLee said:


> I went a little crazy today, can't wait to get my packages in the mail!





KendraLee said:


> and these....



All your goodies are so pretty!



Sugar Magnolia said:


> Really wanting this. Talk me out of it?



I LOVE it! If you can afford it, get it! If not, hopefully they'll have a sale or clearance soon!


----------



## KendraLee

Micara said:


> My new shoes came in! I <3 them.



Love the shoes! Are they a wide width?


----------



## Micara

KendraLee said:


> Love the shoes! Are they a wide width?



Yup! 8.5 wide. Still need to get better at walking in them. I am used to chunky heels.


----------



## KendraLee

Micara said:


> Yup! 8.5 wide. Still need to get better at walking in them. I am used to chunky heels.



now my next question is...... where did you get them from?


----------



## Micara

KendraLee said:


> now my next question is...... where did you get them from?



I got them online at Fashion Bug. They were marked down to $6! They also have them at the stores.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I got them online at Fashion Bug. They were marked down to $6! They also have them at the stores.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me want!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 them.......have "sex" written all over them .


----------



## succubus_dxb

hrmm...not sure what just happened...I'm pretty sure I just spent 40 quid on evans.co.uk....lol. 

Oh well...look what I got  (should have them in a week or so)


A beautiful dress, going to wear it with thick black tights, and a more structured jacket, and perhaps some black boots

lacy knickers ( you can never have enough)

I also got a 5 pack of 20 dernier black tights for 5 quid!!!

All in all, quite the unexpected success I reckon :wubu: 

View attachment 16M57GBLK_large.jpg


View attachment 15P27FBLK_large.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

All cheap, all flats, all mine. I love spring and Target. 

View attachment Photo 424.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

MsSasha said:


> All cheap, all flats, all mine. I love spring and Target.



You found your Leopard flats!!! yayy! lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

MsSasha said:


> All cheap, all flats, all mine. I love spring and Target.


Im a sucker for anything leopard print! Good find!....oh and polka dots! Im all over those!!!! I bought some red flats a couple of days ago to go with a black and white polka dot dress <3


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

succubus_dxb said:


> hrmm...not sure what just happened...I'm pretty sure I just spent 40 quid on evans.co.uk....lol.
> 
> Oh well...look what I got  (should have them in a week or so)
> 
> 
> A beautiful dress, going to wear it with thick black tights, and a more structured jacket, and perhaps some black boots
> 
> lacy knickers ( you can never have enough)
> 
> I also got a 5 pack of 20 dernier black tights for 5 quid!!!
> 
> All in all, quite the unexpected success I reckon :wubu:


Cute dress, gorge knickers! I could do with an underwear shop!


----------



## Aust99

Because I'm on a shopping ban I thought I'd let you know about a previous purchase: I got this View attachment 77978
top from Evans in my last order and I love it. It's attached so can't be worn as separates but it's so comfy and looks cute to boot... I'm liking the nautical look ladies.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Oh my god......

I havent actually bought it yet, but Im so all over this when I have some spare cash......(Although I have been shopping today*blush*)


View attachment Military tunic.jpg


From.....

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...avy_Millitary_Button_Detail_Dress-(6886).aspx

I LOVE Yours, they have some awesome stuff right now, especially the ruffled vests! :smitten::smitten::smitten:

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl..._Black_Corsage_Detail_Frill_Tunic-(6847).aspx


----------



## KendraLee

MsSasha said:


> All cheap, all flats, all mine. I love spring and Target.



Sasha you've inspired me, I have leopard print flats but I decided to get the snake print and zebra print I was looking at. Also decided to get 3/4 inch length sleeve jean jacket and a pair of pants. not sure the pants will fit right but I couldnt pass them up for 4$

I'm going to check out my local target cause I just love the flowered flats 

View attachment l.jpg


View attachment m.jpg


View attachment n.jpg


View attachment o.jpg


----------



## Micara

KendraLee said:


> Sasha you've inspired me, I have leopard print flats but I decided to get the snake print and zebra print I was looking at. Also decided to get 3/4 inch length sleeve jean jacket and a pair of pants. not sure the pants will fit right but I couldnt pass them up for 4$
> 
> I'm going to check out my local target cause I just love the flowered flats



I have those same exact zebra flats!!! I love them!


----------



## Gingembre

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Really wanting this. Talk me out of it?



Sorry, no can do - it's gorgeous!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

PhatChk said:


> You found your Leopard flats!!! yayy! lol


 I did I did!  



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Im a sucker for anything leopard print! Good find!....oh and polka dots! Im all over those!!!! I bought some red flats a couple of days ago to go with a black and white polka dot dress <3
> 
> Oh my god......
> 
> I havent actually bought it yet, but Im so all over this when I have some spare cash......(Although I have been shopping today*blush*)
> 
> 
> View attachment 77980


Thanks! Yeah, it was about time I had something cute on my feet. Lately its been my chucks or these brown shoes I bought at payless about 5 years ago. Time to upgrade.  And I friggin love that top. The sleeve are just amazing.


KendraLee said:


> Sasha you've inspired me, I have leopard print flats but I decided to get the snake print and zebra print I was looking at. Also decided to get 3/4 inch length sleeve jean jacket and a pair of pants. not sure the pants will fit right but I couldnt pass them up for 4$
> 
> I'm going to check out my local target cause I just love the flowered flats


Yay!! It's spring and so I think every girl should just go out and buy a cute inexpensive new pair of flats. lol And yeah I would never pass up 4 dollar pants. Great find!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Oh my god......
> 
> I havent actually bought it yet, but Im so all over this when I have some spare cash......(Although I have been shopping today*blush*)
> 
> 
> View attachment 77980
> 
> 
> From.....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...avy_Millitary_Button_Detail_Dress-(6886).aspx
> 
> I LOVE Yours, they have some awesome stuff right now, especially the ruffled vests! :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl..._Black_Corsage_Detail_Frill_Tunic-(6847).aspx



awesome! I was going to ask you guys if anyone had ordered from Yours before- good quality? They've got a few things I might want :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

succubus_dxb said:


> awesome! I was going to ask you guys if anyone had ordered from Yours before- good quality? They've got a few things I might want :happy:


Yeh they are pretty good for the price, my main warning when ordering from Yours though there is absolutely no need to size up, Id probably even say you'd be better off sizing down, especially on dresses and tops!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> awesome! I was going to ask you guys if anyone had ordered from Yours before- good quality? They've got a few things I might want :happy:



I have brought from them before too.... a bit hit and miss with the sizing but for the price I would take the chance.


----------



## KendraLee

succubus_dxb said:


> awesome! I was going to ask you guys if anyone had ordered from Yours before- good quality? They've got a few things I might want :happy:



I bought a black bomber jacket from them at a great price. I don't think its leather but I honestly cant tell it isnt. I was so shocked at how good the quality is. I also bought a dress and t-shirt with that order. The dress fits but the t-shirt is way too big.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

succubus_dxb said:


> awesome! I was going to ask you guys if anyone had ordered from Yours before- good quality? They've got a few things I might want :happy:



I will agree with everyone, I bought from them when I lived over there and I dig!


----------



## succubus_dxb

AWESOME I'll have to have a wee browse at 'yours' when I get paid next week!

So apparently I am so lacking in patience, that I couldn't even last a week for my online order to come in, and I boughtttttt....


Boots- $50 - they are SO comfortable, and enough heel to make me feel sexy, but not so much that i'll fall on my ass (they're pretty solid too) 

Bras- about $15 each (yayyyy leopard print- FINALLY i got something)

Dress- $30 - It has pockets in the front, and will be muchos comfy for work


All from Target - I adore that place. (these are aussie prices, btw) 

View attachment IMG_0923.jpg


View attachment IMG_0924.jpg


View attachment IMG_0925.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Seriously liking that dress Bobbie (and other stuff of course).... I've been looking for a similar dress for a while. Was it in the plus section or regular range??


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Seriously liking that dress Bobbie (and other stuff of course).... I've been looking for a similar dress for a while. Was it in the plus section or regular range??



The dress is from the 'regular' section, which I usually bypass on my way to the plus section, but it caught my eye. I got it in an XL, but I think the design is meant to be quite baggy, so It works alright- Also, very nice stretchy fabric- will post pic later


----------



## Paquito

Ok...American Eagle is having a special right now - free shipping and 30% off of all merchandise. AND they sent me a 15% discount for my birthday.

So...


----------



## Inhibited

Flat ankle boots and high ankle boots from Kmart
From Torrid heaps of underwear, smurf socks, and supergirl top that i just realised has "blondes do it better written on it" oh well...


----------



## Fluffy51888

Both from Old Navy.com.  I'm super excited for it to get really warm so I can wear them!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

AND I FREAKIN' LOVE IT

Makes me feel so damn sexy. Hehehe.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Fluffy51888 said:


> Both from Old Navy.com.  I'm super excited for it to get really warm so I can wear them!



Did you get the green dress yet? I ordered the same thing and got it this week but wasn't a big fan of it. Looks kind of frumpy on me


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Inhibited said:


> Flat ankle boots and high ankle boots from Kmart
> From Torrid heaps of underwear, smurf socks, and supergirl top that i just realised has "blondes do it better written on it" oh well...



Smurf socks and a Supergirl shirt?! You rock! Smurfs was one of my top three cartoons as a kid and I was obsessed with the Supergirl movie - my sister and I played Supergirl ALL the time when we were young. Great buys!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> Ok...American Eagle is having a special right now - free shipping and 30% off of all merchandise. AND they sent me a 15% discount for my birthday.
> 
> So...



There you are! Wondering where you ran off too!

Great shirts!



Inhibited said:


> Flat ankle boots and high ankle boots from Kmart
> From Torrid heaps of underwear, smurf socks, and supergirl top that i just realised has "blondes do it better written on it" oh well...



omg...........smurfs...........I love the Smurfs.



Fluffy51888 said:


> Both from Old Navy.com.  I'm super excited for it to get really warm so I can wear them!



Adorable!! Really love the top!



Your Plump Princess said:


> [
> 
> AND I FREAKIN' LOVE IT
> 
> Makes me feel so damn sexy. Hehehe.



Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Fluffy51888

mpls_girl26 said:


> Did you get the green dress yet? I ordered the same thing and got it this week but wasn't a big fan of it. Looks kind of frumpy on me




Oh no! No, I didn't get it yet. I'm sorry it didn't work for you!


----------



## LunaLove

the boy spoiled me with the dresses (torrid) 

got some new simple flats (payless), a girl can never have too many! i'm SO drooling
over those yellow ones sasha~ i really wish target would come to canada


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LunaLove said:


> the boy spoiled me with the dresses (torrid)
> 
> got some new simple flats (payless), a girl can never have too many! i'm SO drooling
> over those yellow ones sasha~ i really wish target would come to canada



Adorable! 

P.S. Could "the boy" pick some shoes up for you????


----------



## mpls_girl26

Fluffy51888 said:


> Oh no! No, I didn't get it yet. I'm sorry it didn't work for you!



I take it back! I tried it on again tonight and decided it wasn't as bad as my initial impression when I tried it on. It won't be something I will wear to work but maybe weekends, at home, etc. I must have just been in a mood.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mpls_girl26 said:


> I take it back! I tried it on again tonight and decided it wasn't as bad as my initial impression when I tried it on. It won't be something I will wear to work but maybe weekends, at home, etc. I must have just been in a mood.



WooHoo! It's adorable, and I'm sure it looks cute on you!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I purchased these this week with my 50% off discount. =X








(They are much more vibrant irl.)





(I also got this in gray. Both colors are now sold out online.)





(I have this in black.)





(This picture does NOT do these justice. They're so cute and fit really well!)








(Stretch rings! They're so gaudy and I love it.)


----------



## ashmamma84

for the gig... 

View attachment in-navy-jacket_1.jpg


View attachment belize-pants-front_1.jpg


----------



## Micara

Alright, patience is not a virtue that I possess. I was tired of waiting for Torrid's clearance to go on sale, so I jumped on their $4.95 shipping extravaganza. And went a little nuts.

What I got: 

10 pairs of extremely cute panties 

This dress: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442179784&bmUID=1270655279930

and this nightie: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036046&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442225072&bmUID=1270655279921

What I spent? $100. I searched for a coupon code and found one for 10% off!


----------



## Saoirse

dress and cardi- Old Navy
elephant necklace- some Native American store in the mall that was only around for Xmas






i feel like this pic show an awful lot of boob. haha! but im on the small chested side, so i had no need for a bra!


----------



## cherylharrell

Tues my mom went to Peebles dept store to get some new clothes. She was a size 18 but lost 40 lbs due to not eating much when she had her knee surgery last fall. So she bought a bunch of stuff. In the plus sizes you have to wade thru grandma stuff to get to the good stuff. At least they have a jr plus section. I got me 2 tops. They were on clearance sale for $4 something adn they had the senior citizens deal where seniors get an extra so much off. So my mom got them for me and they were probably $3 something each. One top is a plain black long sleeve top made out of thermal underwear material. The other one is a black short sleeve top where the sleeves and top part of it are made of black lace and the rest of it is made of some other black material like cotton or something and it has design printed on the front of it.

Unrelated but I also got in the HHGregg store a portable dvd player with tv in it. I will replace my portable dvd player which quit working, and my pocket size tv which no longer gets channels due to them changing over to digital tv. Cool!


----------



## activistfatgirl

I got this tank in black and I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT.
I would kill for LB to do this in some bolder coolers, those pastels just don't do it for me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I was trying really hard not to buy any new clothes, jewelry or accessories this month since I indulged in such a shopping bonanza last month getting ready for the NJ Bash, but I couldn't pass up the Old Navy 20% off deal yesterday. I only spent $38 including shipping and tax and still feel guilty.. I had a cute cardigan and jeans in my shopping cart up until the last possible moment. I wish I would've ordered them too. :/ I may look again today and use the 15% discount that's good today.

Nothing too exciting here, just some basics for warmer weather. I also bought a basic black tank (can't have enough of those).











This was one of my purchases from last month that I wore to the bash. It's a handmade lariat of roses on a vine made from recycled silk sari fabric (purchased on Etsy). It's about 8' long!


----------



## spiritangel

drooling over all the great stuff you have been buying considering all i got today was groceries and stuff of that ilk


----------



## KendraLee

ThatFatGirl said:


> I was trying really hard not to buy any new clothes, jewelry or accessories this month since I indulged in such a shopping bonanza last month getting ready for the NJ Bash, but I couldn't pass up the Old Navy 20% off deal yesterday. I only spent $38 including shipping and tax and still feel guilty.. I had a cute cardigan and jeans in my shopping cart up until the last possible moment. I wish I would've ordered them too. :/ I may look again today and use the 15% discount that's good today.
> 
> Nothing too exciting here, just some basics for warmer weather. I also bought a basic black tank (can't have enough of those).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my purchases from last month that I wore to the bash. It's a handmade lariat of roses on a vine made from recycled silk sari fabric (purchased on Etsy). It's about 8' long!



HaHa, I bought a bunch of stuff at old navy yesterday too. That lariat is to die for!


----------



## KendraLee

MsSasha said:


> I did I did!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, it was about time I had something cute on my feet. Lately its been my chucks or these brown shoes I bought at payless about 5 years ago. Time to upgrade.  And I friggin love that top. The sleeve are just amazing.
> 
> Yay!! It's spring and so I think every girl should just go out and buy a cute inexpensive new pair of flats. lol And yeah I would never pass up 4 dollar pants. Great find!!



 they didnt have any of the flowered flats left in my size at target. Oh well


----------



## mybluice

Everyone is getting so many cute things...I've gone to Fashion Bug a couple times this week. Will post pics once I figure out how to post the pics from the Fashion Bug website.


----------



## mybluice

Okay here are my Fashion Bug deals. There were 2 other tops I couldn't find pics of one is a turquoise with buttons and the other is black with a 3 strand pearl drape necklace attached and a black sports bra. 

View attachment 37597.jpg


View attachment 51732_8T.jpg


View attachment 51732_PD.jpg


View attachment 51732_PU.jpg


View attachment 54249.jpg


----------



## mybluice

and the rest..... 

View attachment 56804_UO.jpg


View attachment 59217.jpg


View attachment 59218.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I returned one of the pairs of sandals that i got a few weeks ago. I didn't like how it fit. So I went to the Avenue to check out what they had. I picked up two pairs (both in black) and a new shirt  The shirt is more of a blue than a purple. 

View attachment blacksandles.jpg


View attachment blackthong.jpg


View attachment top.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm digging those sandals!


----------



## Crystal

Some of Torrid's dresses are $19.99. Someone go buy some and let me drool over your purchases!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Crystal said:


> Some of Torrid's dresses are $19.99. *Someone go buy some and let me drool over your purchases!*



LOLLOL!!!


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> Some of Torrid's dresses are $19.99. Someone go buy some and let me drool over your purchases!



Crystal, thanks for the heads up! I just bought these 3:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442209257&bmUID=1270875456128

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442210393&bmUID=1270875456130

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442196865&bmUID=1270875456131

This is my second order within a week. I think I need an intervention! But at least I got free shipping.


----------



## FAinPA

Here is my late-season, deep-discount haul from the NBA Store!

Clippers shorts
Old School SF Warriors "The City" hat, before they moved to Oakland
Allen Iverson shirt from the brief time he spent as a Memphis Grizzly
Towel from 2010 All-Star Game in Dallas
And two Adidas shooting shirts, one of 76er Jrue Holiday and the Bucks' Brandon Jennings, both stellar rookies.

View attachment NBA Store 04092010.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Crystal, thanks for the heads up! I just bought these 3:
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442209257&bmUID=1270875456128
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442210393&bmUID=1270875456130
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442196865&bmUID=1270875456131
> 
> This is my second order within a week. I think I need an intervention! But at least I got free shipping.




I LOVE that leopard print dress. Post some pics once you get them!

They should send me some sort of coupon for bringing them some business.  Being a college student toward the end of the semester = broke city.


----------



## Twilley

Nothing, I've been broke. Which is unfortunate, really, because I keep finding nice summer clothes everywhere....


----------



## HottiMegan

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm digging those sandals!



I wore the black ones on a LOONNNGGGG trip yesterday. (10 hours in the car) and my feet are still good. They're pretty comfy. And having HUGE feet it was nice to find some cute sandals to fit my big feet. They are pretty wide width so they felt a little loose on my feet but not so loose that i couldn't wear them.
I took advantage of the buy one get one for $10 sale that is going on at the Avenue.


----------



## Twilley

HottiMegan said:


> I wore the black ones on a LOONNNGGGG trip yesterday. (10 hours in the car) and my feet are still good. They're pretty comfy. And having HUGE feet it was nice to find some cute sandals to fit my big feet. They are pretty wide width so they felt a little loose on my feet but not so loose that i couldn't wear them.
> I took advantage of the buy one get one for $10 sale that is going on at the Avenue.



I hate shopping for sandals (and shoes in general) because I can never find what I want in a size that fits these pontoon boats that pass as my feet...


----------



## msbard90

HottiMegan said:


> I returned one of the pairs of sandals that i got a few weeks ago. I didn't like how it fit. So I went to the Avenue to check out what they had. I picked up two pairs (both in black) and a new shirt  The shirt is more of a blue than a purple.



I love the black ones in the middle picture! Soooooo cute!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Thanks to Crystal, I bought a dress!

After my promo, I spent $17.94 (and that's with shipping!).


----------



## thatgirl08

All from Old Navy in the "regular" sizes in store:





in yellow, black & white










in this color and yellow/light pink/white

and a bright coral colored shirt I can't find on the website.

I <3 shopping.


----------



## Cece Larue

Lane Bryant 






Macy's (Lucky Brand)


----------



## Crystal

Cece Larue said:


> Lane Bryant



Gorgeous dress! 

I have GOT to get over this, "I hate showing my arms" thing. I pass up on so many cute shirts and dresses simply because they'll show my arms. 

*shakes head*


----------



## LillyBBBW

Crystal said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> I have GOT to get over this, "I hate showing my arms" thing. I pass up on so many cute shirts and dresses simply because they'll show my arms.
> 
> *shakes head*



I went to Torrid and bought a bunch of shrugs and boleros. I've scolded myself for years over this same reticence in showing my arms and never seeem to get anywhere. Shrugs and little sweaters are my answer this year.


----------



## Aust99

Crystal said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> I have GOT to get over this, "I hate showing my arms" thing. I pass up on so many cute shirts and dresses simply because they'll show my arms.
> 
> *shakes head*


:kiss2:

I have felt the same in the past... the thing is, we're fat.. showing our arms is not going to shock people... lol, It's not like they expect us to have skinny arms... I say get the cute tops and dresses girl because you should be wearing things you love... not covering up to please people who really don't care either way. I embraced it this summer as it gets mighty hot down here and I was sick of having to wear more clothes then others because I thought it might offend them... :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Aust99 said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> I have felt the same in the past... the thing is, we're fat.. showing our arms is not going to shock people... lol, It's not like they expect us to have skinny arms... I say get the cute tops and dresses girl because you should be wearing things you love... not covering up to please people who really don't care either way. I embraced it this summer as it gets mighty hot down here and I was sick of having to wear more clothes then others because I thought it might offend them... :happy:



In my case it's not to please anyone but myself. I've got unusually big arms but I have unusually big boobs too. That doesn't mean I want people staring at them or I want to dress in a way that makes them the focal point for everyone. There are some really cute tops that I love on other people but they're not for me because they display my rack in a way that I don't want. Having my arms be a focal point where people will automatically look is not particularly what I want either so I cover them. Doesn't have anything to do with fear, just preference.


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> I have felt the same in the past... the thing is, we're fat.. showing our arms is not going to shock people... lol, It's not like they expect us to have skinny arms... I say get the cute tops and dresses girl because you should be wearing things you love... not covering up to please people who really don't care either way. I embraced it this summer as it gets mighty hot down here and I was sick of having to wear more clothes then others because I thought it might offend them... :happy:



Rep coming your way. 

I took a big step this year and wore a sleeveless dress to my family's for Easter dinner. I thought, "If I can't do this around my family, I can't do it out in public." And you know what? I felt totally fine. No one commented on my fat arms, and honestly, I'm not even sure if anyone noticed/cared. 

Like Ellen Degeneres says, "People aren't thinking about what you look like, so stop worrying about what they're thinking about you. They're too worried about what you're thinking about THEM." 

I'm going to make a big effort this year to do so. My arms aren't unusually large for my size, though I do think they're pretty large in general. It gets WAY too hot in TN to cover up just because others might "notice" my arms.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> Rep coming your way.
> 
> I took a big step this year and wore a sleeveless dress to my family's for Easter dinner. I thought, "If I can't do this around my family, I can't do it out in public." And you know what? I felt totally fine. No one commented on my fat arms, and honestly, I'm not even sure if anyone noticed/cared.
> 
> Like Ellen Degeneres says, "People aren't thinking about what you look like, so stop worrying about what they're thinking about you. They're too worried about what you're thinking about THEM."
> 
> I'm going to make a big effort this year to do so. My arms aren't unusually large for my size, though I do think they're pretty large in general. It gets WAY too hot in TN to cover up just because others might "notice" my arms.



That is what I like to hear 

The only person paying attention to your arms will be me as we hold hands and I gaze lovingly at you :wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> That is what I like to hear
> 
> The only person paying attention to your arms will be me as we hold hands and I gaze lovingly at you :wubu:



I love you, darling, but stop with the gag-worthy posting already. You don't want to make my fatshionista girls sick, do you?


----------



## Paquito

Crystal said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> I have GOT to get over this, "I hate showing my arms" thing. I pass up on so many cute shirts and dresses simply because they'll show my arms.
> 
> *shakes head*



I do the same thing. I'll pass up on cool shirts - and even get rid of some clothes I have that fit fine - because they're not long enough on my arms. I'm very self-conscious about the red/purple stretchmarks that go from my elbow crease to my shoulders and ring around my arm. I'm trying to get over it though, we'll make it someday!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I bought this today for the wedding.  My hair will be dark brown/black at the time of the wedding so I think the contrast will be nice. And I'm not sure if I want it super straight and down with my bangs swept to the side or like this girl has it in the picture. The style seems to work well with the piece. 

View attachment il_430xN.125748895.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I think that hat (headpiece?) will look stunning on you. You are going to be one very chic bride.


----------



## Crystal

MsSasha said:


> I bought this today for the wedding.  My hair will be dark brown/black at the time of the wedding so I think the contrast will be nice. And I'm not sure if I want it super straight and down with my bangs swept to the side or like this girl has it in the picture. The style seems to work well with the piece.




I think the way she has it would work better. The piece has a beautiful, old fashioned feel and I think straightened hair would contrast that too much. But that's just me.  I'm sure you will be beautiful either way.


----------



## Nutty

I bought.... AN IPAD


----------



## Cece Larue

Crystal said:


> Gorgeous dress!
> 
> I have GOT to get over this, "I hate showing my arms" thing. I pass up on so many cute shirts and dresses simply because they'll show my arms.
> 
> *shakes head*



Eh, I'm not really over it... I got a cute shrug to go with it.


----------



## Micara

I got my Torrid order in today (one of them!) and I had ordered this dress:





When it came, I realized that it is kind of short, and that I should probably wear leggings under it. So, I just ordered a pair of black leggings from Woman Within. The best part is, I had an email coupon for $10 off a $20 order! So I just used that.  I love deals.

The coupon code is WW43011 if it will work for any of you.


----------



## Crystal

Okay, I demand to see a picture of you in that dress. I want to order that EXACT dress (I think it might be in another color). It's on my Wish List, hehe.


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> Okay, I demand to see a picture of you in that dress. I want to order that EXACT dress (I think it might be in another color). It's on my Wish List, hehe.



Sorry so blurry- this is the quality I get when I ask my 12-year-old to do the honors. You can see what I have to deal with in the second pic. 

It's comfy and cute, I think. Can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## Crystal

Okay, total love. Not to mention, your boobs look GREAT in it. 

And that's definitely what I'm going for. 

<3


----------



## Micara

Thanks Crystal!  I'm glad I happened to catch it on sale, or I never would have been able to get it!


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> Okay, total love. Not to mention, your boobs look GREAT in it.
> 
> And that's definitely what I'm going for.
> 
> <3



Sweetie, your boobs look great in ANYTHING. Would love to see you in this though :happy:


----------



## ekmanifest

I bought these two tops from Kiyonna . . . and oh, yeah, a new laptop as mine went snap, crackle, pop (with actual sparks) today. 

View attachment kiyonna1.jpg


View attachment kiyonna2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OMG, EK! I <3 that first top! So flirty and romantic.


----------



## KendraLee

ekmanifest said:


> I bought these two tops from Kiyonna . . . and oh, yeah, a new laptop as mine went snap, crackle, pop (with actual sparks) today.



I was looking at those exact two tops just yesterday but I'm all bought out.


----------



## ekmanifest

KendraLee said:


> I was looking at those exact two tops just yesterday but I'm all bought out.



I just tried them on - the red one is a little wacky - I need to go back and look at the image so I can figure out how I'm actually supposed to wear it - lol.


----------



## Micara

Just bought this on Torrid's 50% off sale:

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442205303&bmUID=1271337778082

Ok! That's it! I'm done! No more shopping for me. This week.


----------



## Aust99

GOD DAMMIT!!!!!


Can't sleep after over an hour of tossing and turning.. so I come online, check Facebook and see that ASOS is having a sale. I haven't bought form them before but have been coveting a few items so had a look. 

$224.30 later..... 

1. This dress looks nice, comfy - it's cotton
2. Just the drapey cardigan - Love the colour
3. This t-shirt dress was only $13 
4. The singlet (cami?) was a steal, so I got one in black and one in white. I love the collar.


View attachment 78634
View attachment 78635
View attachment 78636
View attachment 78637


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> GOD DAMMIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't sleep after over an hour of tossing and turning.. so I come online, check Facebook and see that ASOS is having a sale. I haven't bought form them before but have been coveting a few items so had a look.
> 
> $224.30 later.....
> 
> 1. This dress looks nice, comfy - it's cotton
> 2. Just the drapey cardigan - Love the colour
> 3. This t-shirt dress was only $13
> 4. The singlet (cami?) was a steal, so I got one in black and one in white. I love the coller.




God help us.... I woke up after an hour (even with sleeping pills  ) and have been 'gathering' what I would like from dorothyperkins.com and evans.co.uk...even before my other order has come in (waiting 2 weeks  )

Can I call you a bad influence? Loving everything you bought though! :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

These too... 

1. Wide leg grey pants for work i'm thinking...
2. Cute blue dress for weekends.... will add some gold buttons I think, to the sides like on another dress I coveted but could not find. 

View attachment 78638
View attachment 78639



I'm done! :happy:


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> God help us.... I woke up after an hour (even with sleeping pills  ) and have been 'gathering' what I would like from dorothyperkins.com and evans.co.uk...even before my other order has come in (waiting 2 weeks  )
> 
> Can I call you a bad influence? Loving everything you bought though! :wubu:



Restless in Australia tonight it seems... an influx of orders too.. lol

Evans.co.uk is a dangerous site. I'm steering clear tonight. I remember Dorothy Perkins had some lovely clothes when I lived over there.. didn't buy much though because if I remember correctly, the fits were a bit off for me. 

I'm going broke thinking about all of the lovely clothes in the UK...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Restless in Australia tonight it seems... an influx of orders too.. lol
> 
> Evans.co.uk is a dangerous site. I'm steering clear tonight. I remember Dorothy Perkins had some lovely clothes when I lived over there.. didn't buy much though because if I remember correctly, the fits were a bit off for me.
> 
> I'm going broke thinking about all of the lovely clothes in the UK...



Ok...so i'm on the ASOS sight, and there's a FLASHING SIGN saying it's the last day of the sale..... PANIC. 

damnit....... guess I'll be doing some shopping. Need to take advantage of the flat-rate shipping!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Ok...so i'm on the ASOS sight, and there's a FLASHING SIGN saying it's the last day of the sale..... PANIC.
> 
> damnit....... guess I'll be doing some shopping. Need to take advantage of the flat-rate shipping!


I know.. that's how I got hooked in... lol

I won't regret it when the lovely new clothes arrive... just check the dates though, end of the month until they reach our shores it told me.. lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> I know.. that's how I got hooked in... lol
> 
> I won't regret it when the lovely new clothes arrive... just check the dates though, end of the month until they reach our shores it told me.. lol



did you see the black onepiece thingy? am I considering buying it because it's cheap, or is it awesome? Opinion needed immediately as I'll probably be buying within the hour...oh god. what have you started  hahaha



EDIT: nevermind, it would be fugly on me. I need waist-cinching 

View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> did you see the black onepiece thingy? am I considering buying it because it's cheap, or is it awesome? Opinion needed immediately as I'll probably be buying within the hour...oh god. what have you started  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, it would be fugly on me. I need waist-cinching



Agreed... and need to show a bit of cleavage.. lol


I'm thinking about sleep again... please post pics of what you get... we have diff body types so it'll be great to see what you ordered.  Night:kiss2:


----------



## LunaLove

I HAVE A SERIOUS DRESS PROBLEM. 

round fucking two for this number, lets see if torrid actually has it in stock this time. *crosses fingers* 

























MizzSnakeBite said:


> Adorable!
> 
> P.S. Could "the boy" pick some shoes up for you????



ah, maybe. i'm super particular about shoes though, might wait to see them in person. thaaanks! 




Aust99 said:


> These too...
> 2. Cute blue dress for weekends.... will add some gold buttons I think, to the sides like on another dress I coveted but could not find.
> 
> View attachment 78638
> View attachment 78639



i am in LOOOOVEEE with that blue number, nice find! :smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08

Katie that belt is awesomeee. want.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Just bought this thanks to jackie for showing it to me. I love the sleeves so much. It will be fun to dress up and down for day and night wear. I want it here already! 

View attachment 588161_hi.jpeg


----------



## cherylharrell

yesterday I went out to eat with my folks in Piccadilly and that was in the mall so I told my mom I just had to look.I went in Body Central to look at the jewelry as the clothes are way too small. Jewelry was on sale for $3 something. I got a cute necklace. I noticed they opened up a Rue 21 store there. The clothes are too small and I hate how they used to have plus yrs ago and got rid of it. But I like to look at the jewelry and purses in there. I bought e pair of gold earrings for $4 something in there and 2 $2.99 hair barrette sets. When they have the 30% off sale in May, I want to go back and get this cute purse. My mom bought a skirt and jacket set and bed spread in Macy's. In LB and Ashley Stewart, the clothes were way too high esp in LB. That's why I don't buy much in LB anymore. Too high a price stuff and they never give good coupons anymore. You have to spend $50 or more to get a deal. They don't realize widows can't afford that much. Oh well...


----------



## Tania

I won an eShakti gift certificate, so I bought this!

http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=day+dresses&productid=CL0018783&pcat=


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

So I bought this on Thursday from one of my favourite stores, New Look....

View attachment new look dress.jpg


http://www.newlook.com/browse/produ...icProduct=188413879&icSort=-myBestSellerScore

Id wanted it for ages, but couldnt find my size and then finally got my hands on it. Got it home and tried it on, and was contemplating taking it back as I wasnt sure if I liked it or not........

Anyway, after the sunshine finally came out to play today in the Uk and I was rushing out to meet a friend, I was late and hadnt sorted out an outfit and the bag was next to me with said dress in, I thought, sod it Ill try it. Put it on, got to the pub and had quite a few compliments, so now I love it, and the dress is now staying.......so heres some pics!


View attachment DSC02929.JPG


View attachment DSC02931.JPG


View attachment DSC02933.JPG


View attachment DSC02934.JPG


Along with this vest from yours....

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...CTION_Grey_Floral_Asymmetric_Vest-(6464).aspx

Its my new favourite item!  Belt was from Evans a few months ago, and shoes were from a store here called Peacocks! I love pointy red flats every girl needs a pair!


----------



## And c

missy_blue_eyez said:


> So I bought this on Thursday from one of my favourite stores, New Look....
> 
> View attachment 78711
> 
> 
> http://www.newlook.com/browse/produ...icProduct=188413879&icSort=-myBestSellerScore
> 
> Id wanted it for ages, but couldnt find my size and then finally got my hands on it. Got it home and tried it on, and was contemplating taking it back as I wasnt sure if I liked it or not........
> 
> Anyway, after the sunshine finally came out to play today in the Uk and I was rushing out to meet a friend, I was late and hadnt sorted out an outfit and the bag was next to me with said dress in, I thought, sod it Ill try it. Put it on, got to the pub and had quite a few compliments, so now I love it, and the dress is now staying.......so heres some pics!
> 
> 
> View attachment 78712
> 
> 
> View attachment 78713
> 
> 
> View attachment 78714
> 
> 
> View attachment 78715
> 
> 
> Along with this vest from yours....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...CTION_Grey_Floral_Asymmetric_Vest-(6464).aspx
> 
> Its my new favourite item!  Belt was from Evans a few months ago, and shoes were from a store here called Peacocks! I love pointy red flats every girl needs a pair!



very nice photos


----------



## cherylharrell

Went shopping with a friend. Went to the mall, Fashion Bug, Simply Fashion etc and out to eat a chinese buffet. She bought shoes in Macy's. I bought a $4 something plus size bracelet set in Simply Fashion. I had seen these jean type pull on twill pants in Fashion Bug and wanted them but they never put them on sale. I finally got a coupon from FB so I used it and got them. Feeding my wideleg/flarelegged/bootcut/bellbottom pants addiction. Here they are:


----------



## TrafficCopSmith

I bout this belt buckle from beltbuckle.com. I've been trying to find a new, stylish belt buckle and this one caught my attention. A little pricey, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Micara

Nothing too exciting... just some well-needed bras!

I've never had a Goddess bra before, so I'm giving it a try since it was on sale...






Then I got two of my old standbys- the Cacique Smooth satin full-coverage bra. In Kelly Green and Delicate Pink. Not sure why I felt that I needed a green bra, but I'm a little sick of just plain old black and white.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Oh credit card :/


Asos.com - before the clearance finished, I got alllll of this (including delivery) for 54 pounds sterling.


Skinny jeans....will probably be a horrible mistake, but they were only 10 quid, so not a big loss if they are shite!

Denim jacket....so I feel hip. lmao.

Leggings...it's getting cold!

Dress..... I've got a bit of a thing for navy just now



PS Still waiting for my Evans delivery (ordered on March 30th- WTF?  )
Eye Shadow....Bourjois for 4 quid, seemed like a good deal? 

View attachment image1xl-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl-2.jpg


View attachment image1xl-3.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


View attachment image1xl-4.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

succubus_dxb said:


> Oh credit card :/
> 
> 
> Asos.com - before the clearance finished, I got alllll of this (including delivery) for 54 pounds sterling.
> 
> 
> Skinny jeans....will probably be a horrible mistake, but they were only 10 quid, so not a big loss if they are shite!
> 
> Denim jacket....so I feel hip. lmao.
> 
> Leggings...it's getting cold!
> 
> Dress..... I've got a bit of a thing for navy just now
> 
> 
> 
> PS Still waiting for my Evans delivery (ordered on March 30th- WTF?  )
> Eye Shadow....Bourjois for 4 quid, seemed like a good deal?


Ive had my eye on that denim jacket for a while now, I think I may purchase it when I get home, especially as we have free delivery from ASOS in the Uk now! Ohhhhhh yeh! And seriously, I used to try on loads of pairs of skinny jeans and they were always loose around the thigh crotch and tight on my ankles, but then when denim jeggings were realeased I was like THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!! Perfect for big girls I think who want the skinny jeans look, and Im not talking about the ones which are jersey fabric which look like jeans, Im on about the ones which are actually denim with a bit of stretch and the elasticated waist band...a la New Look.....they are my staple!!!!!! Great with pointy flats!!!!

http://www.newlook.com/browse/produ...earch&icCategory=cat30111&icProduct=175178149


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Oh credit card :/
> 
> 
> Asos.com - before the clearance finished, I got alllll of this (including delivery) for 54 pounds sterling.
> 
> 
> Skinny jeans....will probably be a horrible mistake, but they were only 10 quid, so not a big loss if they are shite!
> 
> Denim jacket....so I feel hip. lmao.
> 
> Leggings...it's getting cold!
> 
> Dress..... I've got a bit of a thing for navy just now
> 
> 
> 
> PS Still waiting for my Evans delivery (ordered on March 30th- WTF?  )
> Eye Shadow....Bourjois for 4 quid, seemed like a good deal?




Fantastic haul Bobbie... Wish I had gotten that dress and the leggings look fab!!! Want!




missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ive had my eye on that denim jacket for a while now, I think I may purchase it when I get home, especially as we have free delivery from ASOS in the Uk now! Ohhhhhh yeh! And seriously, I used to try on loads of pairs of skinny jeans and they were always loose around the thigh crotch and tight on my ankles, but then when denim jeggings were realeased I was like THERE IS A GOD!!!!!!! Perfect for big girls I think who want the skinny jeans look, and Im not talking about the ones which are jersey fabric which look like jeans, Im on about the ones which are actually denim with a bit of stretch and the elasticated waist band...a la New Look.....they are my staple!!!!!! Great with pointy flats!!!!
> 
> http://www.newlook.com/browse/produ...earch&icCategory=cat30111&icProduct=175178149



Don't tempt us Missy.. lol, we are in enough trouble with our credit cards as it is...


----------



## succubus_dxb

must.....not.....open....link.....to......more.....websites.....that.....will....ruin....me....financially.


:doh:


----------



## Gingembre

I bought a couple of Primark cardies on Saturday. One is green and one is navy blue with red & white stripes. Best part was that they were marked at £10 each, but at the till it only came to £15 altogether?! Aces, lol!

I may be reporting back here later, as I have just been given a £15 New Look voucher by a lady that I house-sat for last week.


----------



## AshleyEileen

cherylharrell said:


> In LB and Ashley Stewart, the clothes were way too high esp in LB. That's why I don't buy much in LB anymore. Too high a price stuff and they never give good coupons anymore. You have to spend $50 or more to get a deal. They don't realize widows can't afford that much. Oh well...



Check for promo codes online. A lot have been $15 off $50 and you can have the things shipped to a local store for free. You can even have the shipped to a Fashion Bug or Catherine's.


----------



## Nutty

missy_blue_eyez said:


> So I bought this on Thursday from one of my favourite stores, New Look....
> 
> View attachment 78711
> 
> 
> http://www.newlook.com/browse/produ...icProduct=188413879&icSort=-myBestSellerScore
> 
> Id wanted it for ages, but couldnt find my size and then finally got my hands on it. Got it home and tried it on, and was contemplating taking it back as I wasnt sure if I liked it or not........
> 
> Anyway, after the sunshine finally came out to play today in the Uk and I was rushing out to meet a friend, I was late and hadnt sorted out an outfit and the bag was next to me with said dress in, I thought, sod it Ill try it. Put it on, got to the pub and had quite a few compliments, so now I love it, and the dress is now staying.......so heres some pics!
> 
> 
> View attachment 78712
> 
> 
> View attachment 78713
> 
> 
> View attachment 78714
> 
> 
> View attachment 78715
> 
> 
> Along with this vest from yours....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...CTION_Grey_Floral_Asymmetric_Vest-(6464).aspx
> 
> Its my new favourite item!  Belt was from Evans a few months ago, and shoes were from a store here called Peacocks! I love pointy red flats every girl needs a pair!



I have to say you look fantastic in that dress!


----------



## PhatChk

So I bought today Treseme's dry shampoo. I wanted to give it try and see. Each product is about 3.99.

Here are the results: 
Fist one is Dirty hair. (sorry lol:blush::blush::blush







Second is after the product.










So as you can see I thin k It works lol 

View attachment 62586OCODEeb.gif


----------



## sowhat

Just bought some new sunglasses, Givenchy SGV608 in Black and Grey:


----------



## Nutty

PhatChk said:


> So I bought today Treseme's dry shampoo. I wanted to give it try and see. Each product is about 3.99.
> 
> Here are the results:
> Fist one is Dirty hair. (sorry lol:blush::blush::blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is after the product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see I thin k It works lol



It looks like that shampoo did a great job!


----------



## PhatChk

Nutty said:


> It looks like that shampoo did a great job!



I really didnt expect it too. The hair felt clean afterwards and smelled clean too. I might keep it until tomorrow. Then a real wash. But this a great help when in a bind.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

PhatChk said:


> I really didnt expect it too. The hair felt clean afterwards and smelled clean too. I might keep it until tomorrow. Then a real wash. But this a great help when in a bind.



Did it dry your hair out? I worry about this, as I have very thick and course hair. My stylist calls it horse hair...lol I can't wash every day, but was thinking this could be a great alternative. Let me know if you could! Thanks!!


----------



## PhatChk

MzDeeZyre said:


> Did it dry your hair out? I worry about this, as I have very thick and course hair. My stylist calls it horse hair...lol I can't wash every day, but was thinking this could be a great alternative. Let me know if you could! Thanks!!



My hair is supper curly and frizzy. The only way to maintain it is to blow dry and flat iron it. But with this I didn't have to. The hair was dry. But the directions say do blow dry and use flat iron if needed. I didn't do it this time. It looked fine and it was still straight. So I highly recommend.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

PhatChk said:


> My hair is supper curly and frizzy. The only way to maintain it is to blow dry and flat iron it. But with this I didn't have to. The hair was dry. But the directions say do blow dry and use flat iron if needed. I didn't do it this time. It looked fine and it was still straight. So I highly recommend.



Awesome! TY!! Off to find this today!!


----------



## PhatChk

MzDeeZyre said:


> Awesome! TY!! Off to find this today!!



Let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## HottiMegan

That's seriously awesome phatchk! I am going to try it! I hate shampooing my hair all the time because it dries out. But i have oily hair so it's sort of a must do. I'm gonna get some when out shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Gingembre

Dry shampoo can be a god send! I tend to have quite dry hair anyway, so washing it every other day is fine (and i need to do it that often or the curl drops out and it looks like a birds nest!), but sometimes my fringe gets a bit greasy because i have my fingers on it all day, brushing it in/out of my face etc! The brand of dry shammpoo i use is Batiste - it's in an aerol can and works a treat to fresen my bangs up.


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought 5 packages of Betsey Johnson socks (DON'T JUDGE ME), a yellow COOGI dress and a cute tshirt from Marshalls.. I <3333 it there.


----------



## Proner

Yay! Finally bought the Onyx stone I wanted  

View attachment DSCN4231.JPG


----------



## Inhibited

Bras from Ezi Buy
T's from Torrid...


----------



## Crystal

Okay, those T-Shirts are precious.  I love them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Torrid sells a shirt insinuating Pebbles is into drugs/firearms? Wow. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a black tee shirt today and am going shopping at the Avenue on Sunday since they're doing teh friends and family even that you get everything 31% off. I have a pair of black capri pants on hold for it too. Max said i buy too many black clothes. I can't help it's my color of choice for most of my life.


----------



## cherylharrell

Went shopping on Thurs with a coupla other fats. My late hubbys cousin and her good friend. They're both plus. I mainly bought stuff like sleeve holder for dvd's. I did buy a blue snakeskin print belt in K-mart that reverses to black. It was a 2X but it does just fit. They did all the buying over $150 worth. Stuff for the grandkids, plus size swimsuits, a haltertop dress. (We'll see if they can fit into an XL as it was an XL and they are sized like me and there's no way I could fit into an XL)...


----------



## Tanuki

Today I bought a New top from evans and a few pairs of purple spotty panties... officially the first female clothing I own! 

View attachment top.jpg


----------



## Crystal

T-Bear said:


> Today I bought a New top from evans and a few pairs of purple spotty panties... officially the first female clothing I own!



Congratulations, hon!


----------



## Allie Cat

T-Bear said:


> Today I bought a New top from evans and a few pairs of purple spotty panties... officially the first female clothing I own!



A friend of mine is going the Other Way p) and has been giving me loads of girl clothes. I've been skirting (er.. no pun intended) the whole panties thing though, apart from a few pairs my girlfriend bought me. Somehow I still feel like if I wear female clothing it's crossdressing. -.-


----------



## HottiMegan

I went on a mini shopping spree today. I got a jean jacket to go with a lot of my dresses and thought that the tank top and skirt i got would look cute with the jacket over it. The skirt looks like it should go to the ankles but it hits me a few inches below my knees which is a fun, cooler length. The purple shirt i got is red but they didn't have an image of it online  I think if i have any more clothes for this summer, it will be designed and made by me.
Here's what i got  

View attachment jacket.jpg


View attachment pants.jpg


View attachment tank.jpg


View attachment skirt.jpg


View attachment shirt.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

HottiMegan said:


> I went on a mini shopping spree today. I got a jean jacket to go with a lot of my dresses and thought that the tank top and skirt i got would look cute with the jacket over it. The skirt looks like it should go to the ankles but it hits me a few inches below my knees which is a fun, cooler length. The purple shirt i got is red but they didn't have an image of it online  I think if i have any more clothes for this summer, it will be designed and made by me.
> Here's what i got



I love that skirt


----------



## HottiMegan

It's quite comfy too divals, i came home and tried it on. (was shopping with my boys so i had to just buy untried) It's really a nice light weight stretchy cotton which will be good in the 100+ degree days that are heading our way soonly.


----------



## Allie Cat

HottiMegan said:


> It's quite comfy too divals, i came home and tried it on. (was shopping with my boys so i had to just buy untried) It's really a nice light weight stretchy cotton which will be good in the 100+ degree days that are heading our way soonly.



I've got one similar to that, but it comes to above my knees. Maybe I just have long legs.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm a long torsoed 5'11.


----------



## Allie Cat

HottiMegan said:


> I'm a long torsoed 5'11.



Huh, me too. I guess it's different.


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't buy this but got this purse in the mail from my mom. She bought it in India last month. it's a little more flashy than i normally wear but it would be set off from the fact that i rarely wear prints.


----------



## Tad

Things I actually bought last fall, but only just took pictures of:

1) I've come to really like the pattern in the fabric of this shirt. 

2) "Lobster gloves" that I bought for biking, but also ended up using for downhill skiing and other used in the winter. They somehow manage the perfect combination of blocking out the cold, letting out sweaty warmth, and practicality. Maybe not pretty, but I'm almost sad that the mornings are warm enough now that I don't need to wear them, they just make me happy!


----------



## spiritangel

so excited technically diddnt buy this today but it did arive in the mail and fits actually with more room in the hips than I thought Id have

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290421883624&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

sooo happy cause I have a new dress


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> GOD DAMMIT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Can't sleep after over an hour of tossing and turning.. so I come online, check Facebook and see that ASOS is having a sale. I haven't bought form them before but have been coveting a few items so had a look.
> 
> $224.30 later.....
> 
> 1. This dress looks nice, comfy - it's cotton
> 2. Just the drapey cardigan - Love the colour
> 3. This t-shirt dress was only $13
> 4. The singlet (cami?) was a steal, so I got one in black and one in white. I love the collar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 78634
> View attachment 78635
> View attachment 78636
> View attachment 78637





Aust99 said:


> These too...
> 
> 1. Wide leg grey pants for work i'm thinking...
> 2. Cute blue dress for weekends.... will add some gold buttons I think, to the sides like on another dress I coveted but could not find.
> 
> View attachment 78638
> View attachment 78639
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done! :happy:


OK... so, ASOS order arrived today... a day early. Yay!

Ok... love the pants (trousers for you UK peeps) but they are a bit tight... love love love the wide legs... dammit!!! 

Maxi dress is well padded... so strapless with some help in the boobage area... 

Blue drapey cardigan is lovely... fabric is amazing...

Two singlets (vests/camis) are so soft and nice to wear. Still love the collar. 

Tshirt dress is nice and comfy.. a bit tight so should have gotten the size up I think. 

Blue dress is super cute.. on, it makes me look like a little girl.. so I'm not sure about it.. lol

Will post some pics with them on soon in the what are you wearing thread.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I didn't buy this but got this purse in the mail from my mom. She bought it in India last month. it's a little more flashy than i normally wear but it would be set off from the fact that i rarely wear prints.



Gawd I want that bag. I keep coming in here to look at it. It's gorgeous Megan. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

LillyBBBW said:


> Gawd I want that bag. I keep coming in here to look at it. It's gorgeous Megan. :wubu:



And it has elephants!  (when it comes to elephants I'm about five years old....)


----------



## Crystal

$25 Dresses today at Torrid for 6 hours! 9am-3pm PST

There are a lot to choose from, too!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/nodePage.jsp?startPage=1&currPage=2&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302042390&bmUID=1272384946242


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> $25 Dresses today at Torrid for 6 hours! 9am-3pm PST
> 
> There are a lot to choose from, too!
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/nodePage.jsp?startPage=1&currPage=2&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302042390&bmUID=1272384946242



Crystal, you're killing me! 

I got this: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?addressAction=update&address_id=56297194384354900&billOrShip=ship&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442211667&bmUID=1272385996456

and this

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?addressAction=update&address_id=56297194384354900&billOrShip=ship&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036076&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442203891&bmUID=1272385996458

which I needed anyway.

Make sure to use coupon code 4AF10OFF for another 10% off!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Crystal said:


> $25 Dresses today at Torrid for 6 hours! 9am-3pm PST
> 
> There are a lot to choose from, too!
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/nodePage.jsp?startPage=1&currPage=2&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302042390&bmUID=1272384946242



The dress I got for less than $20 with shipping is on there! ahahaha


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> Gawd I want that bag. I keep coming in here to look at it. It's gorgeous Megan. :wubu:



thank you  I like the length of the strap because i can put it across my body instead of on one shoulder. 



Tad said:


> And it has elephants!  (when it comes to elephants I'm about five years old....)



elephants rock


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a couple of impulse buy shirts at Walmart today while hubby was looking for something.. the tank top is nice and long. it goes down to my mid hip range which is nice since i'm long/tall.


----------



## Inhibited

From ebay..


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Crystal, you're killing me!
> 
> I got this: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?addressAction=update&address_id=56297194384354900&billOrShip=ship&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442211667&bmUID=1272385996456
> 
> and this
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?addressAction=update&address_id=56297194384354900&billOrShip=ship&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036076&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442203891&bmUID=1272385996458
> 
> which I needed anyway.
> 
> Make sure to use coupon code 4AF10OFF for another 10% off!



Sorry, girl! I always think about that when I post, too! "I need to tell the girls this! But wait, I don't want to tempt them into buying if they shouldn't be!"  Hehe


AshleyEileen said:


> The dress I got for less than $20 with shipping is on there! ahahaha



That's always fun. :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

Tad said:


> Things I actually bought last fall, but only just took pictures of:
> 
> 1) I've come to really like the pattern in the fabric of this shirt.
> 
> 2) "Lobster gloves" that I bought for biking, but also ended up using for downhill skiing and other used in the winter. They somehow manage the perfect combination of blocking out the cold, letting out sweaty warmth, and practicality. Maybe not pretty, but I'm almost sad that the mornings are warm enough now that I don't need to wear them, they just make me happy!



Very very nice shirt, Tad. My partner would love it. Mind sharing where you bought it? And lol @ those lobster gloves...strange looking indeed. 

on to my purchases:

eShakti red dress
Target embellished dress (hope it fits) 

View attachment CL0019037V.jpg


View attachment pinkdress.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

I go to the Avenue and what do I get? Socks! The Avenue used to be in an old 70's mall about an hr or 45 mins from me. When that mall closed they moved to another part of that that town and are still 45 mins to an hr from me. Since hubby passed on over a yr ago I haven't been able to get back there. Sadly it's located kinda outta the way where you'd have to make a special trip to access it. Since I had to go to the pharmacy at the hospital in that town to get my meds, I decided to hit it even tho I'm off the beaten path. All I ended up buying was some anklet socks on sale. Everything I saw and liked was either sold out in my size or too expensive for what it was. They had some nice shoes but they weren't wide enough to fir me or had too high a heel. Oh well. I went to the Target in that strip shopping center and it was not as good as the one near me. Hardly anything in the plus sizes and what I saw I did not like. I did get some blank dvd's and a portable zippered case for dvd's in Big Lots.


----------



## Tad

ashmamma84 said:


> My partner would love it. Mind sharing where you bought it?



It was semi-custom, through Maxwell's Clothiers. They are based out of Hong Kong, used "Shanghai tailors" (it is a way of putting clothes together), and twice a year travel through North America. You go to where they are set up (a hotel conference room generally), get measured, look through piles of booklets of cloth, make some style choices, and pay them. Then about six weeks later you get your shirts (or suits, etc).

Once they've measured you once, assuming you haven't changed, you can order over the web, but you have to go see them at least once. I forget where it is that you two live, so I don't know if they come near you.

Their web-site is here: http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/ It includes details of where/when they visit, information on their current collection of cloth, etc.

Buying three shirts cost me about $50 a shirt, IIRC, (might have been a bit less) which is competitive with buying a good quality off-the-rack dress shirt. So not a source for quick 'n cheap, but good for wardrobe staples.


----------



## KendraLee

ashmamma84 said:


> Very very nice shirt, Tad. My partner would love it. Mind sharing where you bought it? And lol @ those lobster gloves...strange looking indeed.
> 
> on to my purchases:
> 
> eShakti red dress
> Target embellished dress (hope it fits)



I was looking at that eShakti dress in the yellow. I'd love to see pics of you in it.


----------



## Saoirse

from Hot Topic



(got it in lime green as well)






these socks (theyre cushioned!)





At Target, I bought a new bra, exercise pants, more knee-hi socks and Tic Tacs

And I bought a new toy at the porn store


----------



## LillyBBBW

Saoirse said:


> from Hot Topic
> 
> 
> 
> (got it in lime green as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these socks (theyre cushioned!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Target, I bought a new bra, exercise pants, more knee-hi socks and Tic Tacs
> 
> And I bought a new toy at the porn store



I love your hair!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ok so Ive had a mini spree at Evans seems as though its 20% off EVERYTHING at the moment, even sale items!!!! So heres what I got....

View attachment clothes.jpg


I personally cannot wait for the shoes!!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ashmamma84 said:


> Very very nice shirt, Tad. My partner would love it. Mind sharing where you bought it? And lol @ those lobster gloves...strange looking indeed.
> 
> on to my purchases:
> 
> eShakti red dress
> Target embellished dress (hope it fits)


I love eshakti's stuff, just sad that they dont ship to the Uk


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Been waiting to buy this for weeks, just ordered it today. Sooooo excited!
Of course I'll need new shoes to go with, and a bag, and earrings.......lol 

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...avy_Millitary_Button_Detail_Dress-(6886).aspx


----------



## ashmamma84

Tad said:


> It was semi-custom, through Maxwell's Clothiers. They are based out of Hong Kong, used "Shanghai tailors" (it is a way of putting clothes together), and twice a year travel through North America. You go to where they are set up (a hotel conference room generally), get measured, look through piles of booklets of cloth, make some style choices, and pay them. Then about six weeks later you get your shirts (or suits, etc).
> 
> Once they've measured you once, assuming you haven't changed, you can order over the web, but you have to go see them at least once. I forget where it is that you two live, so I don't know if they come near you.
> 
> Their web-site is here: http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/ It includes details of where/when they visit, information on their current collection of cloth, etc.
> 
> Buying three shirts cost me about $50 a shirt, IIRC, (might have been a bit less) which is competitive with buying a good quality off-the-rack dress shirt. So not a source for quick 'n cheap, but good for wardrobe staples.



Thanks for the info, Tad! Going to look into buying some for her. 



KendraLee said:


> I was looking at that eShakti dress in the yellow. I'd love to see pics of you in it.



Once I receive the dress, I'll snap a pic.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> I love eshakti's stuff, just sad that they dont ship to the Uk



Awww that sucks! See that's odd to me. I'd think they'd ship to the UK before the US for some reason.


----------



## Saoirse

LillyBBBW said:


> I love your hair!



thanks! Its insanely faded and way more orange than I'd like, but fortunately I still have half a bottle of red dye left! I'll be a redhead by Sunday!


----------



## HottiMegan

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks for the info, Tad! Going to look into buying some for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I receive the dress, I'll snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that sucks! See that's odd to me. I'd think they'd ship to the UK before the US for some reason.



I checked out that website for those custom shirts and they're in the Chicago area this weekend.. Just thought you might like to know


----------



## cherylharrell

It's what I didn't buy. My mom had to go to the furniture store in Petersburg so I went to Maxway (cheap dept store)next to it. Got her the baking soda she wanted. But dig this. I found a cute sleeveless tye-dyed dress in there for $7 something and a cute long sleeve dress with a 60's looking print. I wanted them both but the largest size they had left was a 2X. They have 2 other stores but they are an hr from me and I won't get near those anytime soon. Maxway does have a Roses dept store in Hopewell so I want to go there and see if they have them in 3 or 4x. With my luck they won't.  Size 3X and 4X folks, please don't shop in VA. You're buying out everything in my size lol...


----------



## MisticalMisty

JcPenny's had a great sale today...plus coupons for 20 off 100.

I got 15 shirts for me. We got 11 shirts and 6 pairs of shorts for Rob. We also got Rob 2 pairs of sneakers and me two pairs of Nike Sandals. We spent $400 and saved almost $700.


----------



## KittyKitten

I went to a drugstore and bought a Nicole Miller parfum that was 0.20 oz. LOL. I'm a perfume ho.


----------



## lovelocs

Hiyaa,
I shop mainly thrift strores, and I've had a great week. About 13 pieces of clothing for less that $60, all flattering. Gotta love it!


----------



## Tania

I bought makeup. I have a sephora order coming on monday with Smashbox primer and a round-a-pout lipgloss; today I bought BeneFit She-laq (makeup setter and waterproofer) and Chanel lipstick and glosssimer. The lipstick is Rouge Allure in "Imagination," a pretty, rosy pink color. The glossimer is a color called "Magnifique," also a beautiful pink color.


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## PhatChk

My mom is a great mom. But she has forgotten to be girly. She is always in comfortable close and she has forgotten what getting pretty really is. Sooo for mothers day and her birthday which is on the same day. My sisters and me have decided to help her remember how she used to be before working two jobs, taking care of a husband and three girls. My sister has bought her a Spa day hair cut, mani, pedi, massage, salt baths and so on. My other sister send her a gift card with enough money for a new wardrobe. And I am in charge of getting her new facial treatments, lotions, and make up. I went again on a make up shopping spree for her this time. I took advantage of rite aids special for this week on CG buy one get one free,and buy one get 50% off in every other cosmetic company. Sooo I bought about a 100$ worth. This is what I have gotten her so far. (Now I have to figure out how to pack it all up)






This is what I bought today. Some CG, NYC, 24.7, and rimmel.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

What amazing daughters you guys are!! That is super cool!! I would get her a little organizer for it all. I use those plastic storage drawers, and they are on my vanity. It's super helpful to keep it all seperated into categories. 

I use these


----------



## PhatChk

MzDeeZyre said:


> What amazing daughters you guys are!! That is super cool!! I would get her a little organizer for it all. I use those plastic storage drawers, and they are on my vanity. It's super helpful to keep it all seperated into categories.
> 
> I use these



Lissa 

She is amazing!! She accept who we are and support us. Amazing woman. She sews all my dresses and spoils me. lol She deserves that and more ^_^. I will def check those drawers out. Thank you!!


----------



## thatgirl08

That's the best gift in the entire world. I'm so jealous!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

So thought Id post a couple of pics of some of the stuff Ive had recently, couple of items from that post the other day after my evans order.....

I love the floral tunic and the grey leggings both evans (Evans currently has the tunic on sale for £20), the cardigan and flower is New Look shoes and Necklace Primark....

View attachment new tunic.jpg


View attachment New tunic2.jpg


----------



## Aust99

:smitten:LOVE LOVE LOVE high street shopping... You look amazing!!! Very well put together


----------



## spiritangel

that is a really cute outfit 

I have been drooling over stuff on ebay

and had the fun of groceries today did buy a mini cake pan for my toaster oven lol thats about as exciting as it got for me


----------



## Laura2008

I bought this Z Cavaricci dress today at Torrid.

Strappy wedge sandals from Fashion Bug

Colorful peasant-like top from Fashion Bug.

White cotton shirt from Torrid. 

View attachment 597494_hi.jpg


View attachment 60398_1X.jpg


View attachment 57336.jpg


View attachment 586013_hi.jpg


----------



## Micara

Laura2008 said:


> I bought this Z Cavaricci dress today at Torrid.
> 
> Strappy wedge sandals from Fashion Bug
> 
> Colorful peasant-like top from Fashion Bug.
> 
> White cotton shirt from Torrid.



Love it all!!!  I can't resist FB or Torrid.


----------



## Tania

I recently purchased a TON of makeup, including some Mary Kay eyeshadows, Aromaleigh Rocks! eyeshadows, Smashbox HD Primer from Sephora, some Chanel lipstick and gloss, and various and sundry other items. All excellent. The Aromaleigh Rocks! mineral eyeshadows are on clearance sale right now, as they're reformulating the line. Teleute recommended them, and I'm glad she did!


----------



## BBWTexan

View attachment newdress.jpg


View attachment new shrug.jpg


View attachment newshoes.jpg


Thank you 30% off of everything at Avenue!


----------



## Gingembre

BBWTexan said:


> View attachment 79636
> 
> 
> Thank you 30% off of everything at Avenue!



Ooh, that dress is lovely!


----------



## Tanuki

I recently got these two tops online and a couple of other bits and bobs, a dress and some more tops and some PJs... i'll have pics of those when they actually get here though~ 

View attachment 2in1.jpg


View attachment 5052341162553.jpg


----------



## Laura2008

Micara said:


> Love it all!!!  I can't resist FB or Torrid.



Yep, same here! I just wish the prices at Torrid were more like FB.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Laura2008 said:


> Yep, same here! I just wish the prices at Torrid were more like FB.



The quality of FB products match the low prices.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> The quality of FB products match the low prices.



From what I've seen, some of the Torrid products are low quality as well. In my experiences, the jeans are great quality, but some of the shirts are horrible.


----------



## thatgirl08

Crystal said:


> From what I've seen, some of the Torrid products are low quality as well. In my experiences, the jeans are great quality, but some of the shirts are horrible.



Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. Actual Torrid brand usually sucks ass on quality.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I was going to say the same thing. Actual Torrid brand usually sucks ass on quality.



Yes. The actual "Torrid" jeans that I own are fucking awful.

Now, the Z. Cavaricci jeans are fantastic, when I'm having a good day and can get my ass in the size 26's that I own.


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

I gotta disagree with the posts on Torrid WHORE they own my soul and probably half of my year's bank account earnings but I digress. I am really overprotective of my clothing and i usually take such good care of things that when i am finished with the item i put them on ebay which rakes in a tidy return :-D

Anyhow here is what i've obtained in the last few days hehe...











and






I also got their betty paige cameo t a few weeks ago..who doesn't love bettie paige? :-D

God I love shopping too much....


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigCutieClaudia said:


> I gotta disagree with the posts on Torrid WHORE they own my soul and probably half of my year's bank account earnings but I digress. I am really overprotective of my clothing and i usually take such good care of things that when i am finished with the item i put them on ebay which rakes in a tidy return :-D
> 
> Anyhow here is what i've obtained in the last few days hehe...http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442230093&bmUID=1273583724960
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442219123&bmUID=1273583790040
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442222585&bmUID=1273583888364
> 
> I also got their betty paige cameo t a few weeks ago..who doesn't love bettie paige? :-D
> 
> God I love shopping too much....



Claudia I don't think you can link pictures from torrid. They're not showing. I changed them to links though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I spent waaaaay too much money last night on new clothes at OneStopPlus. :doh: It's amazing what a $25 off $50 sale will do to me. lol. I always place multiple $50 orders to get the discount on everything I buy. I haven't bought new clothes in about a year, so I guess it was time. I bought a bunch of stuff I'm pretty sure will fit, and some that I think at least has a chance. I expect to return at least half of it though. Got about $800 worth of clothes for ~$400. (And like I said, about half of that's going back, I bet!)

I bought:

This in this exact color:






This in spice (shown) and dark sapphire:






These in white (this order wasn't quite at $50, thus the addition of socks lol):






This in classic red, chocolate, and dark turquoise (shown). (Kind of unsure how this fit will actually look on someone my size. Only one way to find out):






This in this color:






This in red print:






This in patchwork print (pictured) and one other print they're already sold out of (I've forgotten the name of it):






This in lilac (pictured), rose, oasis and chocolate:






More in next post!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

(Continued...)

This in gray print (shown):






This in floral watercolor (shown): 






This in merlot (shown). (I bought it last-minute because it was on clearance/cheap and I needed something to bring my total to $50, but I just noticed the length is only 27". Crap. This one is probably going back. lol):






This in coral (shown):






This in dark sapphire (shown):






This in evergreen (shown):







I had a bunch of other dresses in my cart, but they all said "ship directly from manufacturer" and the coupon wouldn't apply to them. So I refused to buy them. lol.

I usually wear a lot more solid colors but I'm trying to branch out a bit!

[Edit: I also got a 10-pack of granny panties, but I didn't think you all needed a picture of that. LOL]


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (Continued...)
> 
> This in gray print (shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in floral watercolor (shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in merlot (shown). (I bought it last-minute because it was on clearance/cheap and I needed something to bring my total to $50, but I just noticed the length is only 27". Crap. This one is probably going back. lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in coral (shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in dark sapphire (shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in evergreen (shown):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a bunch of other dresses in my cart, but they all said "ship directly from manufacturer" and the coupon wouldn't apply to them. So I refused to buy them. lol.
> 
> I usually wear a lot more solid colors but I'm trying to branch out a bit!
> 
> [Edit: *I also got a 10-pack of granny panties, but I didn't think you all needed a picture of that. LOL*]



Not unless you're in 'em, dearie.  But seriously, what code did you use? Some of those dresses look cute.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Lilly i know you wear a lot of black but that gray print one at the top of the post might really match your skin tone, as would the "merlot" maybe with that deep wine color lipstick you've worn in some recent photos?


----------



## LillyBBBW

LoveBHMS said:


> Lilly i know you wear a lot of black but that gray print one at the top of the post might really match your skin tone, as would the "merlot" maybe with that deep wine color lipstick you've worn in some recent photos?



I already have that top and it fits great. It got washed with a burgundy dress unfortunately and the white in it turned pink. I simply can't wear it like that. If the price is right maybe I'll replace it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

The code is OSPMOTHER. It was only supposed to work through yesterday (found out about it late last night!) but I just checked and it still seems to be working! Might be worth a shot!


----------



## thatgirl08

Crystal said:


> Yes. The actual "Torrid" jeans that I own are fucking awful.
> 
> Now, the Z. Cavaricci jeans are fantastic, when I'm having a good day and can get my ass in the size 26's that I own.



Yep! I don't wear any pants from Torrid anymore cause they're too small but back when I was a 22-26 I bought a ton of their brand jeans and they just like.. disintegrated. I used to buy the Z. Cavaricci ones too though and I liked them a lot. I'm ON all the way now though.


----------



## AtlantisAK

I went out to Rainbow a week ago and bought a real awesome shirt and jacket...I'll have to post some pics soon...The shirt has zipper roses along the neckline. Absolutely cute!

I also bought some chalcedony onion briolettes to make more jewelry and pendants out of...I do have some pics of those!! I just want to eat them...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> I went out to Rainbow a week ago and bought a real awesome shirt and jacket...I'll have to post some pics soon...The shirt has zipper roses along the neckline. Absolutely cute!
> 
> I also bought some chalcedony onion briolettes to make more jewelry and pendants out of...I do have some pics of those!! I just want to eat them...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! They're lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

AtlantisAK said:


> I went out to Rainbow a week ago and bought a real awesome shirt and jacket...I'll have to post some pics soon...The shirt has zipper roses along the neckline. Absolutely cute!
> 
> I also bought some chalcedony onion briolettes to make more jewelry and pendants out of...I do have some pics of those!! I just want to eat them...



Super cute bracelets! Dude, does Rainbow have plus sizes? If so, I am so there.


----------



## Laura2008

thatgirl08 said:


> Super cute bracelets! Dude, does Rainbow have plus sizes? If so, I am so there.



They do have plus sizes.


----------



## thatgirl08

Laura2008 said:


> They do have plus sizes.



WHY HAS NO ONE TOLD ME THIS BEFORE?!?!? I'm so excited.


----------



## cherylharrell

Oh yeah, we wanna see the clothes on ya'll so we can see how they look on a real person instead of those skinny girls in the catalogs.

Rainbow has plus sizes. They used to have an all plus store in our area yrs ago which was great. Sadly it started carrying the skinny sizes along with the plus.  I haven't seen any all plus stores of theirs in along time. I miss their all plus stores. When they had the all plus stores, it was candyland for me...


----------



## rellis10

Just placed my order for a new shirt i'm buying for my job interview next week. The place i bought it from is very good on delivery time so i should get it by monday next week.

http://www.bigozzy.com/acatalog/PETER_ENGLAND_Shaunavon_Shirt.html


----------



## KendraLee

rellis10 said:


> Just placed my order for a new shirt i'm buying for my job interview next week. The place i bought it from is very good on delivery time so i should get it by monday next week.
> 
> http://www.bigozzy.com/acatalog/PETER_ENGLAND_Shaunavon_Shirt.html



Nice dress shirt. Good luck with your interview


----------



## succubus_dxb

alrighty, here are the jeans I ordered when ASOS were on clearance, just got them a couple days ago- figured i'd try the skinny jeans in boots thing.....looks alright till you get to the waist....then...well...muffin top, and I don't feel comfortable at ALL. 


PS. sorry about the mess- trying to pack, moving house 

View attachment jeans.jpg


View attachment jeans2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm sorry you don't like them but I think they look really cute!


----------



## AtlantisAK

thatgirl08 said:


> Super cute bracelets! Dude, does Rainbow have plus sizes? If so, I am so there.



I think I actually meant Rue21. ;.; I dont know whats going on anymore, lol. And yeah, Rainbow has JR plus sizes...so I think they go up to like a regular size 2x, but 3x in JR plus. Rue21 is better, in my honest opinion.

And oh, lol..They're actually not bracelets. They're strands of gemstone briolettes. You take the strand apart and have individual stones to make jewelry with. 

This is a pair of earrings from my jewelry store with the same type of cut gemstone (but in smokey quartz) that's not on a strand.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> I think I actually meant Rue21. ;.; I dont know whats going on anymore, lol. And yeah, Rainbow has JR plus sizes...so I think they go up to like a regular size 2x, but 3x in JR plus. Rue21 is better, in my honest opinion.
> 
> And oh, lol..They're actually not bracelets. They're strands of gemstone briolettes. You take the strand apart and have individual stones to make jewelry with.
> 
> This is a pair of earrings from my jewelry store with the same type of cut gemstone (but in smokey quartz) that's not on a strand.



Very pretty!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Rue 21 used to have plus sizes but got rid of them. Boo! The only reason I go in there is to look at jewelry and purses...


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> alrighty, here are the jeans I ordered when ASOS were on clearance, just got them a couple days ago- figured i'd try the skinny jeans in boots thing.....looks alright till you get to the waist....then...well...muffin top, and I don't feel comfortable at ALL.
> 
> 
> PS. sorry about the mess- trying to pack, moving house


Geeese Bob.... you had to get the girls in the pic hey... lol

The pants I got from ASOS didn't fit either.. lol, too small in the butt/waist. Dammit!!! I even asked on the fashion blogs if they ran true to size or not... 

Loved everything else though.


----------



## ashmamma84

Even though it feels like fall in the Chi, I've got spring in my heart. 

View attachment 033010_041_b.jpg


View attachment 733824_fpx.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

cherylharrell said:


> Rue 21 used to have plus sizes but got rid of them. Boo! The only reason I go in there is to look at jewelry and purses...




I'll kick myself and correct myself again...It was Debs. I actually found the receipt. Tells you how often I pay attention to things. I see pretty fat clothes and run for them. 

I need to stop posting when tired.


----------



## AtlantisAK

ashmamma84 said:


> Even though it feels like fall in the Chi, I've got spring in my heart.



The white one is gorgeous. I wish I were brave enough to wear that...but I'm not the most graceful person. I have a pair of white pants that have been worn twice and I've almost ruined them like 6 times.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

ashmamma84 said:


> Even though it feels like fall in the Chi, I've got spring in my heart.



Love the dresses! You always wear such great stuff. Come dress me, please!! 

And seriously what is up with the weather here in the Windy City?! Mother Nature needs to get it together!


----------



## Saoirse

went to JC Penney looking for a nice pencil skirt (found many, tried on a few, bought zero) but I did buy these:

this was only $6. Yes, I feel like a teenager when I wear it, but I love loud prints and wearing it with a black top and some black tights will tone it down. And it was only $6 and fits so gooood.





and then I bought these. Im a sucker for shiny black heels, but I've never owned a pair! They fit really well, but I dont think I'll hiking in them. And they were on sale for $20!





I was absolutely in love with these. My friend wanted me to try on the pink SO BAD, but I was more into the black. Sadly, they didnt have my size (and this is a good thing, since I seem to have a spending problem!)


----------



## AtlantisAK

Saoirse said:


> went to JC Penney looking for a nice pencil skirt (found many, tried on a few, bought zero) but I did buy these:
> 
> and then I bought these. Im a sucker for shiny black heels, but I've never owned a pair! They fit really well, but I dont think I'll hiking in them. And they were on sale for $20!



I wish so badly that I could wear heels and not go to tears after a half an hour in them. Those are so gorgeous...!


----------



## AtlantisAK

I'm gonna get yelled at for this, lol...but....

Sale going on in my jewelry store for 2 weeks. 20% off! http://atlantisak.etsy.com


----------



## thatgirl08

AtlantisAK said:


> I think I actually meant Rue21. ;.; I dont know whats going on anymore, lol. And yeah, Rainbow has JR plus sizes...so I think they go up to like a regular size 2x, but 3x in JR plus. Rue21 is better, in my honest opinion.
> 
> And oh, lol..They're actually not bracelets. They're strands of gemstone briolettes. You take the strand apart and have individual stones to make jewelry with.
> 
> This is a pair of earrings from my jewelry store with the same type of cut gemstone (but in smokey quartz) that's not on a strand.



I didn't know Rue21 had plus sizes either. And well, if not bracelets.. I love the beads! haha I'm sure you'll make some gorg jewelry with it.

ETA: Just saw the Deb post. If Rue21 had plus I'd so be there, but hey I love Deb too!


----------



## cherylharrell

No prob. We love the Deb store but sadly some of their stuff is cut too snug...


----------



## thatgirl08

Yeah, I definitely cannot wear anything but tops there, and I can't wear all of them. It just depends.


----------



## HottiMegan

We had to kill time today and went out to lunch at an Indian restaurant. I spilled some curry on my shirt. Just a little dot but i hate messy clothes so i went out and bought two new tank tops (red and blue) to replace my now curry stained shirt. (if any of you know how to get curry out, gimme tips!)
I also happened upon this dress and got it.. now i need to figure out what kinda bra to wear with it. My plunge pink bra was too much show on the sides.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> We had to kill time today and went out to lunch at an Indian restaurant. I spilled some curry on my shirt. Just a little dot but i hate messy clothes so i went out and bought two new tank tops (red and blue) to replace my now curry stained shirt. (if any of you know how to get curry out, gimme tips!)
> I also happened upon this dress and got it.. now i need to figure out what kinda bra to wear with it. My plunge pink bra was too much show on the sides.


Try a convertible bra with clear detachable straps--usually convertibles can be worn strapless as well.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was thinking along those lines too. I have a black and flesh colored version with detachable clear straps.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I was thinking along those lines too. I have a black and flesh colored version with detachable clear straps.


I bought matte (in addition to the clear shiny) straps off Ebay, I think...so replacements are out there if it ever becomes an issue. Just make sure whether you need thick or thin depending on size of the original attachment.

If you know someone handy with a needle and thread you can also buy a decent deep plunge underwire and have it sewn into the bodice. Even a tailor/seamstress can do it on the cheap.


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh good idea! I am pretty handy with sewing skills


----------



## cherylharrell

I went shopping Sun at the mall with several friends. They called it ladies day out lol. Here's what I got:

Rue 21:

The clothes are too small but I go in there to look at jewelry and purses. I had seen a cute purse with a bow on it in there and had a 30% off coupon which was good this weekend. So I got it, some teal flowered hair barrettes, and a set of 3 heart earrings in 3 different colors on sale for $3 something.

Body Central:

Like Rue 21, the clothes are too small but I go in there to look at jewelry and purses. I found a set of 3 different silver hoop earrings for $3.90. A ring that will fit my pinky finger for $3.90.

Ashley Stewart:

I'd been wanting a plain black tank top cuz I've missplaced mine. I wanted it to not only wear with stuff but wear under sheer stuff. I found one made out of a 60's or 70's style polyester material for only $10, and a strapless bra with padding in it for $4 something on clearance sale.

Lane Bryant:

Got the free undies and got 4 pairs! How did I do that? I asked my friends (Who are all skinny. 1 of them is a 12 or 14 depending on the cut of the clothes and can buy in the skinny section of stores) to go in and each get a pair of the undies in size 24. So I got 4 pairs. Payback for sitting and watching them going thru stuff in the skinny peoples section of Sears lol...


----------



## Paquito

Button-down shirt for my friend's graduation. Kinda worried since I went a size higher than usual and I run the risk of looking like I'm drowning in fabric, but it was a bit snug around the belly when I tried on the smaller size and I since it was $50, I want to be able to wear it for a long time.


----------



## succubus_dxb

so I went out shopping after class yesterday, FOR A JACKET (It's freezing here now).....and ended up coming home with this skirt

http://www.citychiconline.com/files/product/images/10670/27056 1.jpg


I love it :wubu:


----------



## Crystal

I want to buy one of those cute bathing suits from Old Navy, but after reading all the reviews on four of the suits, it seems like they fit HORRIBLY in the boobs, butt, stomach...everywhere that I need a suit to fit perfectly. 

And that's sad because I loved a few of them.


----------



## Laura2008

cherylharrell said:


> I went shopping Sun at the mall with several friends. They called it ladies day out lol. Here's what I got:
> 
> Rue 21:
> 
> The clothes are too small but I go in there to look at jewelry and purses. I had seen a cute purse with a bow on it in there and had a 30% off coupon which was good this weekend. So I got it, some teal flowered hair barrettes, and a set of 3 heart earrings in 3 different colors on sale for $3 something.
> 
> Body Central:
> 
> Like Rue 21, the clothes are too small but I go in there to look at jewelry and purses. I found a set of 3 different silver hoop earrings for $3.90. A ring that will fit my pinky finger for $3.90.
> 
> Ashley Stewart:
> 
> I'd been wanting a plain black tank top cuz I've missplaced mine. I wanted it to not only wear with stuff but wear under sheer stuff. I found one made out of a 60's or 70's style polyester material for only $10, and a strapless bra with padding in it for $4 something on clearance sale.
> 
> Lane Bryant:
> 
> Got the free undies and got 4 pairs! How did I do that? I asked my friends (Who are all skinny. 1 of them is a 12 or 14 depending on the cut of the clothes and can buy in the skinny section of stores) to go in and each get a pair of the undies in size 24. So I got 4 pairs. Payback for sitting and watching them going thru stuff in the skinny peoples section of Sears lol...



Wow you got some great buys! Bonus points on the Lane Bryant undies.:bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

Thanks! It's good my friends were willing to get me the free undies in the fat peoples store. You can just picture a size 11 asking for size 24 undies rotfl...


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> so I went out shopping after class yesterday, FOR A JACKET (It's freezing here now).....and ended up coming home with this skirt
> 
> http://www.citychiconline.com/files/product/images/10670/27056 1.jpg
> 
> 
> I love it :wubu:



ohhhh... I want it.. saw it on a fashion blog the other day... post some pics will ya... what are you going to wear it with?


----------



## CastingPearls

cherylharrell said:


> Thanks! It's good my friends were willing to get me the free undies in the fat peoples store. You can just picture a size 11 asking for size 24 undies rotfl...


I don't think the salespeople even pay attention and anyway--they could be (and were) getting it for someone else. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Crystal said:


> I want to buy one of those cute bathing suits from Old Navy, but after reading all the reviews on four of the suits, it seems like they fit HORRIBLY in the boobs, butt, stomach...everywhere that I need a suit to fit perfectly.
> 
> And that's sad because I loved a few of them.



I just got a cute one from FB for $25!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I just got a cute one from FB for $25!



Oooh, nice! They just closed the FB here in my hometown, so I'll google FB locations. I keep forgetting about Fashion Bug since they've left. 

PS. You should totally post a pic or link the suit. :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I have this in black, brown, and aqua, but I've misplaced all but the aqua. It's my favorite suit so I bought it again in black. =]


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> I have this in black, brown, and aqua, but I've misplaced all but the aqua. It's my favorite suit so I bought it again in black. =]



is this fashion bug? I think my sister has a similar one and she swears it looks good on *anyone*. pics please


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I have this in black, brown, and aqua, but I've misplaced all but the aqua. It's my favorite suit so I bought it again in black. =]



God, I love a black bathing suit. 

I know, I know. It's bland and unoriginal and blah.

I don't give a damn. It's so classic and elegant, and hides belly bulge on days I'm feeling gross. Yay for black bathing suits.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah, I think the sales people knew. Cuz my friends kept joking about it lol...


----------



## peoplelike

Just Bought A Pair Of Emu Australia Boots! 
This Pair.

I Ordered it at a good price. 
Hope these are better than both pair of Uggs I own.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I have this in black, brown, and aqua, but I've misplaced all but the aqua. It's my favorite suit so I bought it again in black. =]



ooh this is cute. Not sure how I feel about strapless on me though. I'd be afraid of it slipping down or something.


----------



## Micara

I bought this 2 days ago on the Lane Bryant 40% off, and already received it today! I ran into the bathroom at work and tried it on and it fit. Saving it for my trip to Seattle!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

So, the world seems to be pushing the maxi dress down our throats like no ones business and I have inevitabley fallen prey to the trend! Ive always been really sceptical about me in one of these things as Im so short, but I tried the following one on today and I have to say I LOVE it!!!

View attachment maxi dress.jpg


I bought it from that little place in my local town centre that sells plus sized stuff but you can get them online at 'Yours Clothing'....

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...LLECTION_Multi_Tie_Dye_Maxi_Dress-(7022).aspx

I now cant wait to get another one!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> I bought this 2 days ago on the Lane Bryant 40% off, and already received it today! I ran into the bathroom at work and tried it on and it fit. Saving it for my trip to Seattle!


Wow! That's gorgeous. Did they have it in red?


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous. Did they have it in red?



No, but they did have a really cute polka dot one, but it wasn't in my size


----------



## ashmamma84

Happy Friday buys! 

View attachment PG.BTJILES.GLDGOSA.PD.jpg


View attachment PG.BTJENXA.MEDGRLE.PD.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

ashmamma84 said:


> Happy Friday buys!



oh....oh.... SEXY!


----------



## spiritangel

I am soooo drooling over all the gorgeousness 

I got these today off ebay (hoping when I get them they fit, darn seller put them up $5 after they diddnt sell and my account was on hold re fees and people not paying for bears ect anyway I got them that is the point)






I just thought they were sooo sexy and cute so keeping fingers crossed they do fit


----------



## MzDeeZyre

spiritangel said:


> I am soooo drooling over all the gorgeousness
> 
> I got these today off ebay (hoping when I get them they fit, darn seller put them up $5 after they diddnt sell and my account was on hold re fees and people not paying for bears ect anyway I got them that is the point)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought they were sooo sexy and cute so keeping fingers crossed they do fit



Those are SOOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Cece Larue

Courtesy of the 40% sale at Lane Bryant... I think I might have to go back tomorrow and do a little more shopping. I love a good sale!


----------



## spiritangel

ooh noice


and thanks MzDeeZyre I couldnt resist on the cuteness factor alone


----------



## Weeze

Cece Larue said:


> Courtesy of the 40% sale at Lane Bryant... I think I might have to go back tomorrow and do a little more shopping. I love a good sale!



I LOVE that style bra. Absolutely love it! unfortunately, i got in a car accident and mine got cut off me, and by the time i was able to re-find AND afford a new one, my boobs have grown too much and it doesn't fit anymore :/


----------



## AshleyEileen

Weeze said:


> is this fashion bug? I think my sister has a similar one and she swears it looks good on *anyone*. pics please



It is! And the pictures will come if I actually use it this summer. Oh, and it looks good on anyone! When I worked there three years ago I told everyone to try it on. It's been a hit since!



Crystal said:


> God, I love a black bathing suit.
> 
> I know, I know. It's bland and unoriginal and blah.
> 
> I don't give a damn. It's so classic and elegant, and hides belly bulge on days I'm feeling gross. Yay for black bathing suits.



Exactly! And it doesn't look bad when I'm pale. The blue one makes me look like a ghost. 



thatgirl08 said:


> ooh this is cute. Not sure how I feel about strapless on me though. I'd be afraid of it slipping down or something.



It has a halter strap!


----------



## Cece Larue

Weeze said:


> I LOVE that style bra. Absolutely love it! unfortunately, i got in a car accident and mine got cut off me, and by the time i was able to re-find AND afford a new one, my boobs have grown too much and it doesn't fit anymore :/



 Bummer!!!


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> It has a halter strap!



Yeah, that's how my sister prefers to wear it, since she has a big-ish chest for her frame.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> It has a halter strap!



oooh. I might have to look into this.


----------



## olwen

Totally not high fashion, but ever since Raivenne told me about that rock paper scissors lizard spock episode of Big Bang Theory (which is my new favorite show btw) I had to find a tee shirt, and I found two of them. One with a blue and brown design in a 3X: http://www.zazzle.com/rock_paper_scissors_lizard_spock_tshirt-235276870011913569

And another with a black and white design that goes up to 5X: http://www.cafepress.com/trendyboutique.399014510

I bought the blue and brown one cause it liked the design better. If it doesn't fit I'll return it and get the black one. But either way I'll be happy. I get excited about finding t-shirts with pop culture references that fit.


----------



## Paquito

free2beme04 said:


> Button-down shirt for my friend's graduation. Kinda worried since I went a size higher than usual and I run the risk of looking like I'm drowning in fabric, but it was a bit snug around the belly when I tried on the smaller size and I since it was $50, I want to be able to wear it for a long time.



:/

There's just something...off about it. I'm kinda having trouble deciding what the problem is. The collar seems too big for my neck, and the shirt is almost to my knees. The sleeves are also too long, but I plan on rolling them up for a more informal vibe. It looks kinda like a little kid took a shirt from his dad's closet.


----------



## imfree

I bought one of these today. It will be here in about
8 weeks, after it's been manufactured. Who can 
guess what non-standard use I'll put it to? An
audio transformer with a turns ratio of 1:37........
hmmmmm?

I received this pulse oximeter I ordered a few 
days ago, so I can now safely ween myself 
off oxygen. I'm down from 3 liters-per-minute 
in March to 1 liter-per minute today and still
maintaining O2 sat. of 95% or better! I see 
freedom from that "ball and chain" oxygen 
tank and cart soon! 

View attachment Edcor RMX-1 wb.jpg


View attachment Pulse Ox.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Here at the beach and went to Walmart with my folks. They had a Cato next to there. That has closed up. I asked in Walmart what happened to it and they said it moved to Elizabeth City which is an hr away. They already have one and here the Nags Head area doesn't have much in the way of plus. All they have here now is Walmart and K-mart which doesn't have much cute stuff in their plus sections, Belk dept store and Dress Barn Woman which both have old lady stuff in their plus depts and Fashion Bug. They used to be a plus shop here that was expensive but I dunno if they are still around. So no clothes buying for me today. I did get a healthy cooking magazine and a magazine with John "Hottie" Travolta in it. I hope to hit Belk and Fashion Bug one day. I could not live here. No plus shops...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

free2beme04 said:


> :/
> 
> There's just something...off about it. I'm kinda having trouble deciding what the problem is. The collar seems too big for my neck, and *the shirt is almost to my knees.* The sleeves are also too long, but I plan on rolling them up for a more informal vibe. It looks kinda like a little kid took a shirt from his dad's closet.



Welllllllll........you could always belt it around your waist, and wear it as a dress.  Find your inner woman?? 

But seriously, we understand. It can really suck having to buy stuff online, and not know if it'll fit. It can be a major PITA.


----------



## Paquito

Well so I've decided to save the above one for the future, and I bought a new shirt today. Since this one is a size smaller than the white and black one, it fits better.


----------



## Micara

My new purse!!! I loves it. My precious.


----------



## thatgirl08

I'm so jealous.. loveee it!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> My new purse!!! I loves it. My precious.



Snatch! Mineeeeeee now! haha I love it though, so so pretty. You wanna be my sugar momma and buy me one too?! <bats eyelashes>


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thanks to a 50% off Clearance sale at Torrid, AND a $10 off coupon they sent me for my birthday, I grabbed this dress for a total of $24, shipping and all.


----------



## Micara

Fluffy51888 said:


> Thanks to a 50% off Clearance sale at Torrid, AND a $10 off coupon they sent me for my birthday, I grabbed this dress for a total of $24, shipping and all.



Love it! Very cute and a great buy!!!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Micara said:


> Love it! Very cute and a great buy!!!



Thank you! Also, I meant to mention the purse in my post and I forgot. LOVE the Coach bag. I am obsessed with Coach purses!


----------



## Weeze

I've been spending too much money. hah.
At ON, I just got two of their little puffed short sleeve t-shirts, in the normal women's sizes because they stretch plenty.

At payless, there was bogo... and i'm a cheap shoe whore. so I got these and these

I aaaaalso went to the cosmetics company store and got new MAC lipglass in Culture Clash

I didn't buy them, but as a sort of "i love you, sorry what i'm about to make you do sucks hardcore" gift, my manager at work got a co-worker and I some things. I got a black scentbug, Island Margarita home fragrance oil and Pomegranate Lemonade room spray  My co-worker got the same things, but a different color/fragrances. She's so sweet... and it made up for getting home after 1 am


----------



## cherylharrell

I usually don't mind much I likein K-Mart. But yesterday I found a nice pair of pullon pants with wide or flared legs in a key lime pie color of green. Usually a 3X fits but these are too big which is unusual. It says on the tag new and improved fit lol. And said relaxed fit. I will either have to take them back and exchange for a 2x or either sew in the sides by hand...

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...electedSwatch=Dry Mint&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## Piink

I went Thrift Store shopping yesterday. One of the local thrift stores is HUGE and they have racks and racks of clothes but you have to look *VERY VERY* hard to find things. Nothing is put in by size. Just by item (denim, pants, shorts, dresses, t-shirts, tops, etc) Found a pair of brown gaucho pants and a couple of shirts. 

The gauchos I got are SUPER soft and they are the most comfortable things I have ever worn. I wore them for my Yoga class this morning. Now, I am on the look out for a top to match them. Plan on wearing these baby's to my best-childhood friend's wedding. It's a fall theme and the brown will be perfect. 

Hopefully going back this weekend and looking for more things. I was short on time (and funds) that day. But, my bestie and I are trying to make it a date. We wear the same size so we can always swap with each other if we don't really love what we get.


----------



## KendraLee

missy_blue_eyez said:


> So, the world seems to be pushing the maxi dress down our throats like no ones business and I have inevitabley fallen prey to the trend! Ive always been really sceptical about me in one of these things as Im so short, but I tried the following one on today and I have to say I LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 79990
> 
> 
> I bought it from that little place in my local town centre that sells plus sized stuff but you can get them online at 'Yours Clothing'....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Pl...LLECTION_Multi_Tie_Dye_Maxi_Dress-(7022).aspx
> 
> I now cant wait to get another one!!!



lol, I've been looking at that dress and debating on it for a while now. 

Plus you were right about Yours clothing being large. I think I have to go smaller than even the US conversion


----------



## cherylharrell

Went into Fashion Bug here at the beach. I found a few things on clearance racks & bought. For $8 something I got an aqua/mint colored 3/4 sleeve top that buttons partway down the front with a collar on it and has a flowers and butterflies print on it. A white (would've rather had black cuz white gets dirty so easy but white was all they had it in) short sleeve shrug type sweater that will be great to wear over spaghetti strap tops and dresses for church, and for $4.98 these:







I'd been wanting more gauchos but most of the ones I'd seen weren't flowey and skirt like enough and looked more like bellbottom pants that had shrunk too short. These are made just right and the price was just right too...


----------



## succubus_dxb

bought these jeans and this vest online at citychic.com.au as everything is half off, and shipping is free! Couldn't help myself. the vest also has supercute beading at the back, but dims won't let me load it for some reason

I saw these jeans in the store, but they didn't have my size- i'm hoping they will magically be awesome- we shall see! 

View attachment 27954.jpg


View attachment 27420.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Bobbie, I love what you chose.... I had a look though the range and everything I liked, they didn't have in my size in the online store.... so my wallet is thankful.. I do have clothes envy though.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Bobbie, I love what you chose.... I had a look though the range and everything I liked, they didn't have in my size in the online store.... so my wallet is thankful.. I do have clothes envy though.



Nat, to be honest- i'm not THAT keen on what I bought, but couldn't stop myself. I woke up the next day going 'WHAT DID I DO' as if it was a drunken root. lol

we shall see when they arrive! 'free' shipping, but they didn't say WHEN it would arrive!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat, to be honest- i'm not THAT keen on what I bought, but couldn't stop myself. I woke up the next day going 'WHAT DID I DO' as if it was a drunken root. lol
> 
> we shall see when they arrive! 'free' shipping, but they didn't say WHEN it would arrive!



The jeans should looks great on you.. I like the vest, for layering.. I have something similar myself that I wear to work... I did have a look for the grey dress the model is wearing under the vest... It's the sort if thing that makes up my winter wardrobe...


----------



## succubus_dxb

i just realised that i HAVE that grey dress that's in the photo- I also have it in black- $30 a pop, seemed worth it. Too short to wear just with tights, but with leggings they're alright


----------



## Tooz

I bought a Clarisonic Mia. It's in the mail.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

The maxi dress from Yours which I posted about a few days ago....

View attachment maxi.jpg


I love it! So comfortable and versatile!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

missy_blue_eyez said:


> The maxi dress from Yours which I posted about a few days ago....
> 
> 
> I love it! So comfortable and versatile!



You look adorable in it!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Splurged on a bottle of Prada L'Eau Ambrée.


----------



## chubsmuggler

I have been splurging on Torrid outfits recently. So expensive but so nice. DX


----------



## cherylharrell

That dress looks good on you. And it gives ya cleavage there...


----------



## thatgirl08

missy_blue_eyez said:


> The maxi dress from Yours which I posted about a few days ago....
> 
> View attachment 80341
> 
> 
> I love it! So comfortable and versatile!



It looks awesome on you!


----------



## spiritangel

that maxi dress is gorgeous


as for me more new undies cause I found some on ebay I had to have, just cause we cant get anything like them in SSBBW sizes over here, and I checked the site they come from and yeah they dont send o/s and cause they are cheaper than my lisas lacies ones and purple lace, embroidered butterflies ect how could I not so erm $25 and three pairs later goes with my whole wanting a sexier/better wadrobe of stuff


----------



## DeniseW

my husband bought me my first ever Coach bag!!! I'm not really an expensive bag person but I just wanted a Coach bag for some reason. I got it at the Coach outlet store and it's a $250.00 bag that was marked down to $199.00 but it was on clearance for 50% off and they handed out 20% discount coupons at the door so it ended up being $79.00. I love it....


----------



## BBW4Chattery

GORGEOUS! I love it.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> The maxi dress from Yours which I posted about a few days ago....
> 
> View attachment 80341
> 
> 
> I love it! So comfortable and versatile!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

DeniseW said:


> my husband bought me my first ever Coach bag!!! I'm not really an expensive bag person but I just wanted a Coach bag for some reason. I got it at the Coach outlet store and it's a $250.00 bag that was marked down to $199.00 but it was on clearance for 50% off and they handed out 20% discount coupons at the door so it ended up being $79.00. I love it....



no photo? I love bags! They are highly addictive... be careful, be very careful. Ha. Congrats on your great deal.


----------



## thatgirl08

DeniseW said:


> my husband bought me my first ever Coach bag!!! I'm not really an expensive bag person but I just wanted a Coach bag for some reason. I got it at the Coach outlet store and it's a $250.00 bag that was marked down to $199.00 but it was on clearance for 50% off and they handed out 20% discount coupons at the door so it ended up being $79.00. I love it....



I'm so jealousss. That's awesome!


----------



## PhatChk

ugh shouldnt buy any more make up buuut lol















This is some Korean makeup I want to try. Bought it on ebay. Will let you guys know how it works. 









This is some NYX I bough in LOT form for less than $44.


----------



## Weeze

Jos, I LOVE NYX! I think for the price, the quality's excellent! They're the only mascara I use. 

I got dis  it's a purse!


----------



## cherylharrell

Wen shopping with friends. Got a nice gold necklace and earring set in Ashley Stewart for $5 something. In Michaels Crafts and Walmart, beading stuff plus stuff in Walmart for my dad's bd. And in K-mart plastic draws to put some of my stuff inside in my room...


----------



## isamarie69

Today well last night i bought pretty new pink sheets for my bed. I felt so girly.

And yesterday my package came from Fredericks, I got a sexy new red nightie im going to wear to the Bfl. And a sexy new dress. And a pretty polka dot corset RRwwar i love polka dots.


----------



## Comfy

Well, I didn't buy these, but I tried them on today. I would have liked to buy them (at least the one with the cream color top), but I couldn't!!

These were both taken using my phone so excuse the quality. xP


----------



## intraultra

I went on a search for a swimsuit today. Went to every store I could think of...found nothing even worth trying on. Finally I went to LB hoping I could try on this, but they told me their store is too small to even carry swimsuits. Blah. I consoled myself by heading to the designer bag outlet and getting these:











My sister said the patterned one is ugly, but that's my favorite one :|


----------



## Crystal

That last one is my favorite! Definitely.


----------



## intraultra

Crystal said:


> That last one is my favorite! Definitely.



Yay!  Haha, thanks.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 81055
View attachment 81056
View attachment 81057
View attachment 81058
View attachment 81059

Damn you Evans SALE!!! Taking all my monies....


----------



## Aust99

................................................. and these.... mostly for work. 
View attachment 81060
View attachment 81061
View attachment 81062

View attachment 81063
View attachment 81064


----------



## spiritangel

wow really nice Aust99 you will have to share pics when you get them I just bought fabric and scrap stuff and groceries and the fabric is for bear couture lol not for me itching to get stuck into it but need to make the bears first lol


----------



## Aust99

Oh, you know.... Just a HOUSE!!!!:happy::happy::happy:


Today was settlement day... It's all mine at last... I'm so excited.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Aust99 said:


> Oh, you know.... Just a HOUSE!!!!:happy::happy::happy:
> 
> 
> Today was settlement day... It's all mine at last... I'm so excited.



Congrats!! That is soooo exciting!! Now on to the decorating....


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Oh, you know.... Just a HOUSE!!!!:happy::happy::happy:
> 
> 
> Today was settlement day... It's all mine at last... I'm so excited.





wow congrats that is awesome I hope you will be very happy there


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Does it count if someone bought them for me? :happy:

One of my sisters was in town visiting. We got pedicures, and she wanted to look at shoes. I didn't think I'd find any in my size, but she spotted these and insisted on buying them. Very comfy. I keep hearing that Clarks is a good brand. Haven't tried them before.


----------



## cherylharrell

Sat my folks ate out at Picadilly cuz it's in the mall and my mom wanted to go to Macys. I found some deals. 

In Claires there were sales of 10 for $10 and half off clearance. I found 2 nice purses for $4 each. Saw a purse in LB for almost $50 and it seemed a crime to pay that much for a purse when I got 2 for $4 each. I can't afford that much for a purse anyway. I found 2 nice earrings for my 2nd pierce and a black dice pair of earrings and pink heart hoop earrings. $1 each. I went to Body Central and Rue 21 the skinny peoples stores to look at jewelry and purses. I like to look at jewelry and purses in there. The clothes are way too small lol. I found some cute heart earrings for $3.90 in Body Central and found in Rue 21 for $1 a cute bracelet that adjusts to fit and fits me and has hearts and peace signs on it. 

LB and Ashley Stewart were just museum trips lol. I saw in LB a nice necklace made of beads similar to some beads I bought in Nags Head. It was $29! When I go back to Nags Head in the fall, I am gonna get me some more of those beads and make me a necklace like it and make some necklaces like the one I made my mom to give to some folks for Christmas. I can make me one cheaper than buy from LB... 

View attachment IMG_9965.JPG


View attachment IMG_9966.JPG


View attachment IMG_9972.JPG


View attachment IMG_9973.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

The rest of my loot:


----------



## cherylharrell

Attachments didn't show up. Huh? Hope it works this time... 

View attachment IMG_9978.JPG


View attachment IMG_9980.JPG


View attachment IMG_9984.JPG


View attachment IMG_9987.JPG


----------



## Tracii

Jeans,button down shirt,cami and necklace Lane Bryant.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yesterday: Michaels: beading stuff, velcro etc.

Walmart: Crochet thread, youghurt, diet ice cream (I'm diabetic is the only reason I got it) and a few grocery things for my mom...


----------



## LillyBBBW

:bounce: !!!OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! :bounce:

I bought boots!! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## HottiMegan

Those boots are awesome Lilly  Those skull buckles are really cool! I don't think i could pull boots off like that


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Got these earrings from a fellow Dims member :happy:. She's having a 20% off sale for Dims members that ends on the 30th. Let her know you're a member, and she'll set ya up.

View attachment new earrings.jpg​


http://www.etsy.com/shop/atlantisak


----------



## HottiMegan

I got these sandals. I'm an addict to slip on simple stuff


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought running shoes for when I go to the gym and some goodies for my health. I also bought my dog a lot of things. She's such a spoiled brat, lol.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

LillyBBBW said:


> :bounce: !!!OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! :bounce:
> 
> I bought boots!! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get them.



The boots on the left are pretty wild, but the ones on the right I love more and more each time I've looked at this tread - such rock n' roll chic! I hope you snap some pics of your whole ensemble whenever you wear them out.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> The boots on the left are pretty wild, but the ones on the right I love more and more each time I've looked at this tread - such rock n' roll chic! I hope you snap some pics of your whole ensemble whenever you wear them out.



That is pretty much what happened when I saw them. The wild boots are being purchased for a specific project, but the skull boots are a pair I happened upon while I was searching for the others. I tossed and turned and couldn't get the skull boots out of my head. They grew on me so much that I decided to track them down and get them, what the heck! I've got some ideas. I'll post them even if they turn out to be horrible.


----------



## Tanuki

Aust99 said:


> Damn you Evans SALE!!! Taking all my monies....



Mine too >.<!... fun though~


----------



## LunaLove

LillyBBBW said:


> :bounce: !!!OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! :bounce:
> 
> I bought boots!! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get them.



oh! those are killer, i wish my fat legs could fit in those...


----------



## LunaLove

the boy picked this dress up for me at the Torrid 50% off clearance sale for $21

it's my first experience with this type of print, we will see how it looks.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a wig today :doh:

I shouldn't... but I can't help it.
It's an insanely addictive obsession.

And that Evans is looking mighty evil to me, too.
With all the sale ideas and stuff...
Grr... Not fair, lol.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got a few pieces of glass jewelry at Hobby Lobby this morning while I was getting some odds and ends to finish various craft projects. I just put the pendant on a leather cord, since I have a peasant blouse that is the exact same shade of plum to wear it with. And the two other things are actually glass rings. The funky blue and black swirly one to wear with faded jeans and a black top, and the black one with tons of goldstone sparkles in it to wear with whatever really...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

LunaLove said:


> the boy picked this dress up for me at the Torrid 50% off clearance sale for $21
> 
> it's my first experience with this type of print, we will see how it looks.



Awwww I love that! I think id just wear it as a bandeau without the halter strap, purely for me because halter straps kill me neck! post pics!!!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I bought another Maxi from Yours....

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Mix_Animal_Print_Maxi_Dress_Plus_Size_Fuller_Figure-(7670).aspx

Here it is! I love it!

View attachment Animal Print dress 1.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I love that dress Missy! It looks great on you 

I got some super hot shiny red material to make a swimsuit. Well a tankini with a fringy type hemline of the top. I think it's called a bandana hemline. The fabric is so pretty and shiny. I got it 50% off too!!   So i am making a swimsuit for less than $30 with all the notions i bought too. Keep your fingers crossed it turns out. I'm going to cut it out today and sew it tomorrow. I have only so much time to sew without Alex getting into my projects.


----------



## cherylharrell

Your boy did a nice job in getting you that dress. You both wear dresses well...


----------



## sarie

i'm irrationally in love with this new icetastic bangle from target that i got over the weekend! 

View attachment bangles.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

sarie said:


> i'm irrationally in love with this new icetastic bangle from target that i got over the weekend!



Do want! That is ace 




missy_blue_eyez said:


> I bought another Maxi from Yours....



That dress is gorgeous, Naomi - can I ask how tall you are please? I am still trying to find a maxi dress that's long enough.


----------



## CrankySpice

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I bought another Maxi from Yours....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Mix_Animal_Print_Maxi_Dress_Plus_Size_Fuller_Figure-(7670).aspx
> 
> Here it is! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 81471



Oh! That's gorgeous on you! 

I wish I could find a maxi dress that would be maxi on me. Unfortunately because of my height, they'd be knee high or mid-calf at best.


----------



## HottiMegan

This is the swimtop I made today from the fabric i bought yesterday:




I am going to shorten it a bit but don't feel like it right now


----------



## Crystal

Beautiful!


----------



## cherylharrell

Wow, you did great on that swim top. Looks good on you!

Yesterday I bought a skein of gray crochet thread in Walmart. I got in Cato a set of gold, silver and bronze bracelets for $5 something and for $3.99 nice orange hoop earrings that will go with a top and ethnice skirt I have...


----------



## Saoirse

I just bought this swim halter top at Target. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I bought another Maxi from Yours....
> 
> http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Mix_Animal_Print_Maxi_Dress_Plus_Size_Fuller_Figure-(7670).aspx
> 
> Here it is! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 81471



SOOO ridiculously cute!! and LOVING the necklace! Where is that from?


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a pair of Airwalk sandals that have a green and blue plaid on the top. They were on sale for 14,99$ which is AWESOME! They're mens sandals, and they feel great! They're the perfect width and length for my feet.

I also bought a few other little trinkets


----------



## itsfine

This in 5 different colors - they were only $2.40 each, Size XXL womens (somehow I am a 3x-4x in every store, but a XXL in old navy- I'll take it so I can try this stuff on in store)






This is brown and color shown. Old navy







I got these during the 30% off sale, so I spent less than 30 dollars!


----------



## CastingPearls

I bought these from Adorn Me and another pair that I can't find the image of possibly because I bought the last pair:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

CastingPearls said:


> I bought these from Adorn Me and another pair that I can't find the image of possibly because I bought the last pair:



I've been eyeing those sweet berry earrings too. Lovely purchase, CP


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are such cute earrings...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> I bought these from Adorn Me and another pair that I can't find the image of possibly because I bought the last pair:



http://www.etsy.com/listing/50402664/sweet-summer-red-berries-vintage


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/50402664/sweet-summer-red-berries-vintage


Dats dem!
The other earrings I think Tina called Icarus--yellow or goldtone wings with long drops--GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Dats dem!
> The other earrings I think Tina called Icarus--yellow or goldtone wings with long drops--GORGEOUS!!!



haha I have the first pair she made of those!  You bought them too?


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> haha I have the first pair she made of those!  You bought them too?


Yes ma'am, I did!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Yes ma'am, I did!!!



You'll looooooooooooove them!


----------



## HottiMegan

i got two pairs of flip flops today. $8 total!!  They have buy one get one free at Payless right now on flip flops. One pair is black spongy kind with colorful straps and the other is leather looking brown.


----------



## cherylharrell

Fri nite I went out to eat at Piccadilly in the mall. I stopped at Claires and got some stuff that was on clearance sale. The silver hoop earrings were $3 something. The silver square ones and the adjustable bracelet with hearts were $1 each I think. The cherries were full price. The cherries and silver square ones are for my 2nd pierce. When I can afford again, I found several hoops that will be great for my 2nd pierce.



























I went into Body Central even tho the clothes were too small, to look at jewelry. I found a set of gold bracelets that fit and a wrap bracelt that fit. I have to squeeze a bit to get them on but they are roomy once on. I was surprised I could fit into them as usually their bracelets are too small to fit me...


----------



## HottiMegan

It's not today but yesterday that i got a new black v-neck teershirt. and this cute little dress:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Went to the Cincinnati Premium Outlets mall and went nuts at the Converse store which luckily happened to be having a 25% off clearance sale!

Got myself two pairs of chucks...one a normal purple pair and the other a double-tongued black pair with red racing stripe and red inside. Also picked up about 5 t-shirts for cheap!

Chucks are perfect for my feet...looooong and narrow!


----------



## cherylharrell

Mon 2 pairs of earrings for $2.99 each at Sears. They are both alike except one is yellow and the other blue. My folks had to go to the grocery store. Since Peebles Dept store is in the same strip shopping center, my mom went there and I went there too. I would up getting this cute black sleeveless vest (US style vest not the British vest which is our tank top here in the US). It had lacy flowers on the top back of it and was on sale for $21.99 in their Jr plus section. Sadly the jr plus section is only a few rack but the regular plus section has too many old lady stuff. I saw in the regular plus section a nice leopard print long sleeve top with a rounded neck. Too hot at 100 degress to be thinking about getting one tho. Come fall I may be interested. On a clearance rack was a cute long sleeve dress with a 60's type print on it but the only size they had was a 16. They called the other store in the area for me and they didn't have it in a 24 either. I tried on the dress and miracle of miracles I could get into it but it looked too snug on me.  

My mom bought a buch of stuff. She lost someght recently and went down from an 18 to a 16 due to knee surgery causing her to not eat much. She bought a number of things. On her way out, she saw a top and capris she liked and went and bought them. I saw a cute tank top in the jr plus section that was on sale. They had it in purple and black and it has a print on it. I just found a 20% coupon for Peebles so I think I'd like to go back and get it. I can't decide whether to get it on black or purple...


----------



## CastingPearls

A purple goddess-style bathing suit with gold metal detail on the straps.


----------



## Inhibited

Purchased the following 2 items:


----------



## cherylharrell

Found a 20% off coupon for Peebles Dept Store. So I went back last nite and got the purple tank I was eyeing in the Jr Plus section...


----------



## Inhibited

Also bought this skirt/Dress


----------



## Micara

I bought this at Torrid in Milwaukee...


----------



## Inhibited

Micara said:


> I bought this at Torrid in Milwaukee...



I luv it, i wish i could wear stuff like that...


----------



## cherylharrell

Fri my folks had to go to the drs which was an hr away. So I conned my mom into going to the new shopping complex that has a Maurices and a Joann Fabric cuz I wanted to get some crochet stuff. Didn't buy a thing in Maurices or Dots but bought these in Joanne:






http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=xprd90120 I got 2 in 2 different sizes.

And this:






http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd27714

I got some needle protectors similar to these but they are purple so I can put on over the 2nd crochet hook and use the 2 hook cabled crochet hooks as a 1 hook cabled crochet hook for doing afghans:






These to go over my yarn:






http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2874&PRODID=xprd90058

We also went to a mall that my late hubby Mike & I used to go to. I'd only been there once since he passed in 2009 as I have no one to go with me. Sadly Lane Bryant moved out of the mall to across the street and we didn't have time to go there. I did get a necklace in Claires that was on clearance sale. And we ate lunch at Red Robin...


----------



## Weeze

new vibrator.

i'm not even being cheeky.


----------



## Crystal

Weeze said:


> new vibrator.
> 
> i'm not even being cheeky.



I was going to come in here and gush over a new Coach purse that my mom's friend bought me in New York.

You just stole this thread's thunder. :happy:


----------



## sarie

well ive been wanting a pair of ray ban wayfarer sunglasses to make into eyeglasses but i already have a pair of eyeglasses that i rarely wear, so i couldnt justify it. my current glasses broke, so i took the plunge. im so happy with them :>

also, i got this pure energy tank from target. it was on clearance for 10usd! it makes me feel like a mermaid :> 

View attachment mermaid.JPG


View attachment glarses.JPG


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Inhibited said:


> Purchased the following 2 items:



Oh! NICE!!!! Is it plus size? If so where did you get it? Best piece in this whole thread! :bow:


----------



## Inhibited

It is plus size, i got it from an Australian site, it was heaps expensive but i had credit from the store that i had to use before it expired....

http://plussizedclothing.com.au/cute-scoop-neck-tshirt-w-dirty-dancing-detail-p-440.html


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.lanebryant.com/cacique/b...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]

http://www.lanebryant.com/collectio...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]

That and that for zie girlfriend. lol


----------



## goofy girl

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.lanebryant.com/cacique/b...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]
> 
> http://www.lanebryant.com/collectio...egory_root&[email protected]&[email protected]
> 
> That and that for zie girlfriend. lol



I love the swim top!! Excellent choice!


----------



## goofy girl

I bought a butt load of clothes for my older brother from Old Navy, and a new pair of Nike's on sale at JCP for $35.00 and a kermit t-shirt also on sale from JCP lol . (He hasn't worked in quite a while due to a medical condition so I thought I'd help him out with some clothes at least)


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> Also bought this skirt/Dress



OMG I have been eyeing that skirt on ebay forever is on my wish list atm for when and if I have spare cash 


as for me I got a great deal on some bras so here's hoping they are good quality ones cause I got 2 for $22au inc postage they are from a UK seller so fingers crossed cause if they are I will sooo be getting some more 

oh and about $50 at spotlight on winston satin for the bears, some small flowers, paint brushes, acrylic mediums and some other bits and bobs cause it was mostly all half price stuff


----------



## Inhibited

The Black one was only $27, the white one that i purchased about a month ago i payed $40:00 for... but i want to get other colours as well...


----------



## peoplelike

Saw that these game purses are only $5..
They look really cute..:smitten:


----------



## brian_serrano

What clothese will you buy in summer?

Today I find some replica shirts online from ebay, aliexpress, topons that are cheapest. 

I take a consideration to purchase one.


----------



## BBW_Blondie

I bought the stuff to make my 3 yo niece a tutu for her dress up box and since we had some left over tulle, we decided her kitten, Bella Bella, needed a matching one! The picture of my niece came out really dark so here is the mini version instead! 

View attachment Bella Bella.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

I actually got these the day before yesterday, but... meh. I have no pictures for my batteries are dead. 





Kinda like this but a bit more plus sized. The color's right though ^^

A knee-length white and black floral skirt. It's cute, trust me!

A black slip

and a black t-shirt that says '11' on it for some random reason... but it makes my boobs look bigger, and that's always good ++

Yay Goodwill, all that cost $14


----------



## pdgujer148

A bag of socks @ target, gasoline, a bottle of DaSani, a twelve pack of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, 1200 Microsoft points and some mango jelly beans.

I also bought some piece of mind, but it turned out to be a scam.

You asked, right?


----------



## succubus_dxb

alright.....here's my splurge.... 

first batch.... 

Awesome big bag- can go underarm or over body
Lace jacket
full length black maxi dress, hopefully it'll be long enough!
skinny jeans to wear under my boots....we'll see if they actually fit
linen blazer 

View attachment image1xl-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl-2.jpg


View attachment image1xl-3.jpg


View attachment image1xl-4.jpg


View attachment image1xl-5.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

second batch!

floral dress
cheesecloth dress
peachy dress
poppy headband thing
strappy sandals- they're made of elastic so i don't see how they couldn't be comfy- we shall see!

Also- red lipstick, and black eyeliner.



Sooooo excited  

View attachment image1xl-6.jpg


View attachment image1xl-7.jpg


View attachment image1xl-8.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


View attachment image4xl.jpg


----------



## sarie

im pretty obsessed with these new jewels from forever. bowbangle (!!!) and eyeglasses necklace (originally hanging horizontally, but i altered it to hang vertically). oh also, the mediocre beaded chain that i got for filler.

yaya :> 

View attachment jewels.JPG


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I just thought I'd make a plug for online retailer LucieLu.com. Lucie Lu is the other half of B&Lu.com. I used to be an avid B&Lu shopper, but in recent years, their styles have gotten more trendy, and they've gotten away from their more unique styles. Lucie decided to start her own online retail business, and I've recently purchased a couple of tops from her line: this top, and another similar top without the screen print detail, but with a unique zipper detail near the neckline. Sadly, Lucie seems to have recently sold out of it. You can see pics of me wearing the tops here and here.

I'm also a fan of Lucie's site because I've had excellent customer service experience with her. When I wanted to order the faded red top with the screen print chandelier on it, she was out of it in my size. I e-mailed her to ask if she was going to get any more in my size. She sent me a response within 24 hours saying no, but that she'd have other screen print items on her site soon. Then, a few hours later, she sent me another e-mail to let me know that she'd gotten the top back in my size because somebody had returned one. I quickly ordered it for myself, but I probably would have missed out if Lucie hadn't e-mailed me, which was really nice of her to do.


----------



## cherylharrell

That kitten is so cute in the tutu...


----------



## ashmamma84

Michael Kors Lattington - in black as shown
Diorshow Blackout Mascara
Smashbox Complexion Perfection
The Body Shop Deep Sleep Peaceful Body Moisturizer and Shower Cream (came w/ a free gift too!)
Lucky Number 6 cologne set for my partner 

View attachment IMG_2107.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Just took a chance and bought this dress from Kiyonna. I hope it fits.


----------



## Tania

I have that dress with the nude lining, Lilly. I LOVE it and hope you love it too!

I've purchased a shit-ton of crap in the last few months, but today I did the Sephora thing and got NARS blush in Orgasm (one sold every two minutes somewhere on the planet, yo), some UD liquid eyeliner and eyelid primer, and some Philosophy "layer cake" shampoo/&c. 

Over the weekend I bought a Tarina Tarantino Cheshire Cat necklace at Disneyland - one I've been eyeing for years now. A friend of mine helped me save some scrilla by using her cast discount to get it. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-07-23 at 14.01 #2.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> I have that dress with the nude lining, Lilly. I LOVE it and hope you love it too!
> 
> I've purchased a shit-ton of crap in the last few months, but today I did the Sephora thing and got NARS blush in Orgasm (one sold every two minutes somewhere on the planet, yo), some UD liquid eyeliner and eyelid primer, and some Philosophy "layer cake" shampoo/&c.
> 
> Over the weekend I bought a Tarina Tarantino Cheshire Cat necklace at Disneyland - one I've been eyeing for years now. A friend of mine helped me save some scrilla by using her cast discount to get it.



Want, want, want! I love Tarina Tarantino.  But, I've always felt bad about wanting to buy her stuff. "Hmm, textbook or really cute but pretty expensive necklace? Which is more important?"


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Gah! That necklace is adorable. Very much my style. I'll have to look Ms. Tarantino's stuff up online.


----------



## succubus_dxb

LillyBBBW said:


> Just took a chance and bought this dress from Kiyonna. I hope it fits.



ooooooh that dress is LOOOVEEELLLYYY- please let us know how it looks on!!!



Tania said:


> I have that dress with the nude lining, Lilly. I LOVE it and hope you love it too!
> 
> I've purchased a shit-ton of crap in the last few months, but today I did the Sephora thing and got NARS blush in Orgasm (one sold every two minutes somewhere on the planet, yo), some UD liquid eyeliner and eyelid primer, and some Philosophy "layer cake" shampoo/&c.
> 
> Over the weekend I bought a Tarina Tarantino Cheshire Cat necklace at Disneyland - one I've been eyeing for years now. A friend of mine helped me save some scrilla by using her cast discount to get it.




you are just the cutest, as always!


----------



## Crystal

Bought this from Loop 18, LB's "trendy" new line.

It's cute, but it's about the only thing I liked.  

View attachment 007.JPG


----------



## crayola box

pineapple printed lounge pants from ON in XXL, funny how in store they were 4.99 but looking online they are 14.97, too bad clearance prices are so inconsistent


----------



## Tania

Thanks, guys! Lookin' good, Crystal!


----------



## Tooz

I bought some cool stuff down on Mount Desert Island & surrounding areas yesterday.

I got a blue and brown paisley pashmina, some sterling silver and sunstone earrings, a leopard print tank top (!), and hair clips that change color in the sun.

This morning, I ordered some Sally Hansen Natural Beauty cosmetics from CVS.com, bitter all the while that there's no CVS in Bangor.


Oh, and I also bought two tickets in the orchestra-pit-type section for the Jason Mraz concert here in September.


----------



## HottiMegan

This isn't fashion but it's something i have been searching high and low for. I have a 17" widescreen laptop with an extended cell battery in it. so it makes for tough finding a bag that it will fit in. I do travel enough that i want a decent backpack to carry it in. I have been limping along putting it in a regular backpack with several teeshirts wrapped around it. Lame! So today i took a chance and bought a really nice blue and black laptop backpack that claimed that it fit a 17" laptop. It's a tight squeeze but it fit! I'm so happy. It was only $30 as opposed to the 70-80 range ones i was tempted to get  Yeah for a good deal!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Did some shopping at the Torrid 50% off clearance and here's what I picked up!

Undies: Cherry Pie and Cupcakes
Purple dress
Basic black cardigan to put over about anything and everything
Pink tunic top


----------



## ButlerGirl09

And I also got these sunnyglasses! ha


----------



## HottiMegan

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Did some shopping at the Torrid 50% off clearance and here's what I picked up!
> 
> Undies: Cherry Pie and Cupcakes
> Purple dress
> Basic black cardigan to put over about anything and everything
> Pink tunic top



That dress is so cute!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I was a bad girl and spent a half hour filling up a basket at joanns today. i'm making myself a crazy quilt carrier for my nook. i want to be able to put it in my purse without risk of scratches. So i got a bunch of beads and ribbons and buttons and what have you to do the crazy part once i get all the fabric stitched down. i love the embroidery and decorating that comes in the next step


----------



## peoplelike

I brought this bra at a good price.


----------



## cherylharrell

Got my hair trimmed and permed. My mom went with me and we ate out & went to Roses Dept store. At Roses, I got a cute scarf on clearance for $3, a cute purse with hand and shoulder straps for $10 and on clearance sale a portable speaker for my mp3 players. My portable speakers for my Mp3 players died on me. The ones I wanted to replace it which were in K-Mart were sold out. So I found this one and got it...


----------



## kieran1394

sarie said:


> im pretty obsessed with these new jewels from forever. bowbangle (!!!) and eyeglasses necklace (originally hanging horizontally, but i altered it to hang vertically). oh also, the mediocre beaded chain that i got for filler.
> 
> yaya :>



loving the necklace, thats a wicked look.


----------



## spiritangel

I bought this






x2 cause it was only $2 dearer for both pairs of knickers and after the last lot not fitting I thought what the hell these are more in the style of the rufflebutts so should be ok

and a pack of two of these bras cause I got the larger size and they are a little big (still way more support than I have in my current half dead bras so thought Id keep for feeling bloated days and cause they are pretty and no gaurantee the next size down will be right either) oh and they are super cheap even with having to double the price and postage works out about $7.50 each







So many pretty things in this thread Lilly that dress is stunning cant wait to see you in it


----------



## sarie

some goodies from ave. im not sure if im ready for the snakey print leggings but they were on supersale so we'll see!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'd love to see pics of people in the clothes they bought. I like to see how they actually look on someone.


----------



## KittyKitten

LillyBBBW said:


> Just took a chance and bought this dress from Kiyonna. I hope it fits.



man that is a pretty dress!


----------



## HottiMegan

It was last night not today. i went to the Avenue wanting something to wear to the zoo tomorrow. I had a 25% off birthday coupon burning a hole in my wallet. So i ended up getting two tee shirts a purple one and a black one. they're longer in lenght and have tuxedo like ruffles in front. The website didn't seem to have photos of anything i bought. I also got a black tanktop that is sort of trapeze style with studs along the shoulder straps. I'm going to wear that tomorrow because it'll be hot at the zoo.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

HottiMegan said:


> It was last night not today. i went to the Avenue wanting something to wear to the zoo tomorrow. I had a 25% off birthday coupon burning a hole in my wallet. So i ended up getting two tee shirts a purple one and a black one. they're longer in lenght and have tuxedo like ruffles in front. The website didn't seem to have photos of anything i bought. I also got a black tanktop that is sort of trapeze style with studs along the shoulder straps. I'm going to wear that tomorrow because it'll be hot at the zoo.



It would be great to see photos of you in the t-shirts so we can see what they look like on an actual person, especially since they're not on the website.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Well, I just got a HHHUUUGGGEEE promotion at work and I went a little crazy with my first paycheck. 


I CANNOT WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS!








This set is awesome! I got it for $28 and it's all full size! The primer is the only one I'm not allergic to and the liquid liner is fab!





I love these two scents. They're completely different from what I normally wear. (Wild and Rocks)










I hate Jessica Simpson, but this scent is so pretty!






I also got two timeless standbys. 






And...









I went a bit over board.


----------



## Weeze

AshleyEileen said:


> I went a bit over board.



lol
shit happens, man. shit happens.


----------



## LillyBBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I went a bit over board.



Oooooo I LOVE new stuff!! :bounce: Nice haul, Ash!<----- Get it? Haul Ash?  See what I did there? :kiss2: I'm here all week. 

No, really, I'm here all week. I got nothing else to do.


----------



## ashmamma84

Heh, Lilly. You're too cute. 

http://www.shabbyapple.com/p-653-partner.aspx
http://www.shabbyapple.com/p-628-ceo.aspx


Didn't buy these yet, but will be soon:

http://www.shabbyapple.com/p-629-the-boss.aspx
http://www.shabbyapple.com/p-172-elizabeth-i.aspx

side complaint - lack of curvy models! I hope the dresses do my curves justice. *sigh*


----------



## KittyKitten

AshleyEileen said:


> Well, I just got a HHHUUUGGGEEE promotion at work and I went a little crazy with my first paycheck.
> 
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is awesome! I got it for $28 and it's all full size! The primer is the only one I'm not allergic to and the liquid liner is fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these two scents. They're completely different from what I normally wear. (Wild and Rocks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Jessica Simpson, but this scent is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got two timeless standbys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a bit over board.




You deserved it! That eyeshadow kit looks tempting, I'm an eyeshadow whore!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Shoes. I have a shoe problem. I especially have a flip flop problem. I lived at the beach for the last 7 years so flops were as good of an investment as any.

Now, however, I live in the mountains. It snows a lot in the mountains. Flops are not as useful here...

Still, 80% off for all leather flops that are dressy enough for work is an investment that will count for summers to come... (I hope)...

Two pairs... the blue and the pink! Yay flip flops. It's always summer in at least half of my closet! 

View attachment flopblue.jpg


View attachment floppink.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Had a $10 gift card from Torrid, so I thought I'd take advantage of the 50% off clearance. Super cheap items, but the shipping kind of negated the gift card.













Total (including $8 shipping): $15


----------



## HottiMegan

thirtiesgirl said:


> It would be great to see photos of you in the t-shirts so we can see what they look like on an actual person, especially since they're not on the website.



I wore the tanktop today at the zoo. I'll see if i got pics of me. I thought someone snapped my photo today  If not i'll have hubby snap a few photos of the new shirts.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Crystal said:


> Had a $10 gift card from Torrid, so I thought I'd take advantage of the 50% off clearance. Super cheap items, but the shipping kind of negated the gift card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total (including $8 shipping): $15



Are they having another 50% off clearance? Is it online? Do I need a code? 

Cute buys!! Sorry about shipping, it's so annoying.


----------



## Crystal

BBW4Chattery said:


> Are they having another 50% off clearance? Is it online? Do I need a code?
> 
> Cute buys!! Sorry about shipping, it's so annoying.



They are currently having 50% off clearance, but only in stores this time (I bought these items last week when they were having it online).

So, if you're near a Torrid, definitely take advantage of this since you won't have to be paying for shipping! 

If you're not near one, Torrid usually has 50% off clearance around once a month or so. Sign up for their email notifications and you'll get an email telling you when one is coming up! :happy:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Crystal said:


> They are currently having 50% off clearance, but only in stores this time (I bought these items last week when they were having it online).
> 
> So, if you're near a Torrid, definitely take advantage of this since you won't have to be paying for shipping!
> 
> If you're not near one, Torrid usually has 50% off clearance around once a month or so. Sign up for their email notifications and you'll get an email telling you when one is coming up! :happy:



Thanks girl! I think I'm going to give in and buy some lingerie and see if that jumpstarts my confidence with the fellas. That's the plan.... anyway. Ha.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Crystal

BBW4Chattery said:


> Are they having another 50% off clearance? Is it online? Do I need a code?
> 
> Cute buys!! Sorry about shipping, it's so annoying.





BBW4Chattery said:


> Thanks girl! I think I'm going to give in and buy some lingerie and see if that jumpstarts my confidence with the fellas. That's the plan.... anyway. Ha.
> 
> Hope you're doing well.



I've sworn off men. I'm becoming celibate.


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> I've sworn off men. I'm becoming celibate.



Aw, boo.

...what about women?


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Crystal said:


> I've sworn off men. I'm becoming celibate.



I *BECAME* celibate... accidentally. Looking to be opposite of that... 

Ha.


----------



## cherylharrell

That is a cute skirt. I had a $15 off of $15 or more coupon from Lane Bryant so I got this belt I'd been wanting:

http://www.lanebryant.com/[email protected]&[email protected]&[email protected]

Most of their stuff that I saw and liked particularly clearance stuff was in sizes 14-20 and sold out in sizes 24 and 26. YUCK!

Also got some cute earrings for $3.90 in Body Central (all they have to fit me in there is jewelry lol) and soms plastic cord for crocheting in Joann Fabric...


----------



## goofy girl

Finally some new clothes :happy: 

I shopped the Old Navy clearance and used the mystery code from the email blast and it was another 15%. The blue print shirt I actually got in a pink print and I got the tshirt in the green, pink and black. (Continued in next post)


----------



## goofy girl

More new stuff..

2 pairs of yoga pants because ON yoga pants are awesome


----------



## Allie Cat

Nice choices, goofy girl  I especially like that purple one, I'm not sure what to call it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

goofy girl said:


> Finally some new clothes :happy:
> 
> I shopped the Old Navy clearance and used the mystery code from the email blast and it was another 15%. The blue print shirt I actually got in a pink print and I got the tshirt in the green, pink and black. (Continued in next post)



Isn't it funny?? I was just thinking about you Friday and wondering if you ever got around to that post-move reinvention makeover you posted about some months ago. I was kicking myself that I didn't make it mandatory for you to keep us informed. lol Great haul Girlie!


----------



## goofy girl

Alicia Rose said:


> Nice choices, goofy girl  I especially like that purple one, I'm not sure what to call it.





THanks! I'm most excited about the purple top too! It had better friggin fit lol 




LillyBBBW said:


> Isn't it funny?? I was just thinking about you Friday and wondering if you ever got around to that post-move reinvention makeover you posted about some months ago. I was kicking myself that I didn't make it mandatory for you to keep us informed. lol Great haul Girlie!



*sigh*...nope. I don't think I've even had a hair cut since the big move. I really need to do that soon lol. But I still want to do one..I'm so tired of me. 

And thanks for thinking of me )


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I really like that ON green top with the floral print and dolman sleeves. I've considered buying it myself, but tops with gathering at the waist usually aren't all that flattering on me, since I'm rather belly-centric. I'd love to see pics of you in the items you bought so we could see how they look on an actual person.


----------



## Tooz

I have my eye on a cardigan from Old Navy, but I want a better discount code than 15%.


----------



## goofy girl

thirtiesgirl said:


> I really like that ON green top with the floral print and dolman sleeves. I've considered buying it myself, but tops with gathering at the waist usually aren't all that flattering on me, since I'm rather belly-centric. I'd love to see pics of you in the items you bought so we could see how they look on an actual person.



Will do!




Tooz said:


> I have my eye on a cardigan from Old Navy, but I want a better discount code than 15%.



I don't know why I always think my "mystery codes" or "surprise gift at checkout" codes might actually be worth the 50%...of course they're always going to be the lowest one LOL But eh, I still got $210.00 worth of clothes for $125.00. And, they're stuff ALWAYS goes on sale anyway so just keep your eye on it!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

goofy girl said:


> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I always think my "mystery codes" or "surprise gift at checkout" codes might actually be worth the 50%...of course they're always going to be the lowest one LOL But eh, I still got $210.00 worth of clothes for $125.00. And, they're stuff ALWAYS goes on sale anyway so just keep your eye on it!



Good haul! I love your choices!!

I'm such a pessimist about coupon codes that I almost never use the mystery ones anymore. I give them away so I don't end up disappointed.  The last one I had was from V's Secret... some little card they were giving away.

You are SO right about yoga pants... wonderful comfort.

Congrats on your shopping!


----------



## agnieszka

I got a water and wind proof jacket from ullapopken.co.uk (they ship to usa too, just go to ullapopken.com)

Will attach a pic later


----------



## agnieszka

http://www.ullapopken.co.uk/ullapop...et-65862030.html?articleImage=65862030_01.jpg

a pic of my new jacket ;-)


----------



## Tracii

G&B shoes was having a sale and I had coupons and a frequent buyer card soo I saved some coins.


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute shoes. They'd never fit my wide, wide feet tho.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Cheryl I can't believe I actually found shoes in a medium width.
All the cute stuff is always narrow or wide.


----------



## Inhibited

Just purchased online, not sure if they will fit as i only purchased according to size not the measurements i only thought to check after purchasing... fingers crossed though..


----------



## Crystal

Maurices is having a HUGE clearance sale! 75% off all clearance prices.

They have plus size clothing, going up to 24/26. Maurices stores are usually only in smaller town malls, but I just bought all of this online.


White button up jacket: Originally $40 - Sale $10





Orange lace trimmed cami: Originally $16 - Sale $4.99





Black and white animal print purse: Originally $13 - Sale $3.50





White open toed flats: Originally $15 - Sale $4






Items = $22.50
+ Tax and Shipping = $30


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Crystal said:


> Maurices is having a HUGE clearance sale! 75% off all clearance prices.



going to shop.
right now.

cute stuff. i am hoping to snag some shoes!!

EDIT: I missed out... looks like only 3-4 things left. So sadness.

Congrats on your find... I so love the shoes!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Inhibited said:


> Just purchased online, not sure if they will fit as i only purchased according to size not the measurements i only thought to check after purchasing... fingers crossed though..



love them!!! perfect for fall!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Crystal said:


> Maurices is having a HUGE clearance sale! 75% off all clearance prices.
> 
> They have plus size clothing, going up to 24/26. Maurices stores are usually only in smaller town malls, but I just bought all of this online.



Very cute stuff. I especially love the white flats and giraffe print bag. I'd love to see a pic of you in the items so we can see how they look on a person.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Just thought I'd add that I went and browsed the Maurice's website for the first time and was happily surprised by a lot of what I saw in their plus size section. I've heard of Maurice's before, but since they're not a California-based chain, I'd never shopped their store or looked at their online catalog. Several of their styles remind me of the styles I used to see at Mervyn's CA, a long-standing California retail chain that went bankrupt and out of business in 2008. When I first moved to LA in 1997, Mervyn's was one of the first places where I found plus size fashions that I actually *liked* and I was sad to see them go out of business in 2008. ...Point being, I'm kind of infatuated with Maurice's right now and want to spend a buttload of money there (which I currently don't have to spend), so I owe a big 'thank you' to you, Crystal!


----------



## curveyme

Wheeeee, I am really enjoying spending time and money in Indiana! Yesterday, Lane Bryant was having a sale. I got several necklaces, a dress, two Cacique bras, a burn-out cardigan and the cutest sleeveless top - all for LESS than $130.00. Today, it's time for Fashion Bug *crossing fingers*! Pictures coming later.


----------



## Crystal

thirtiesgirl said:


> Just thought I'd add that I went and browsed the Maurice's website for the first time and was happily surprised by a lot of what I saw in their plus size section. I've heard of Maurice's before, but since they're not a California-based chain, I'd never shopped their store or looked at their online catalog. Several of their styles remind me of the styles I used to see at Mervyn's CA, a long-standing California retail chain that went bankrupt and out of business in 2008. When I first moved to LA in 1997, Mervyn's was one of the first places where I found plus size fashions that I actually *liked* and I was sad to see them go out of business in 2008. ...Point being, I'm kind of infatuated with Maurice's right now and want to spend a buttload of money there (which I currently don't have to spend), so I owe a big 'thank you' to you, Crystal!



Go me. 

And you, darling! Keep an eye on their clearance section. They have good sales all the time. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

I am trying to figure out a new piece of clothing to buy but cant decide on up side got battery charger and multi card reader for camera and some new pretty flock colours for about $1 a jar on ebay


----------



## CarlaSixx

I just bought 2 dresses, a fancy shirt, and a skirt for 60$.

The dresses are both maxis. One's a blue one with black floral-ish screen print and a stripe of yellow across the bottom and the other is a purple-ish one made of super soft jersey that's extremely long but nothing a sewing machine can't fix. 

The shirt has aqua-blue, fuschia-purple, and black all through it like splotches. It matches my hair perfectly, lol. It's 3/4 sleeve and has a 4" black band at the bottom.

The skirt is floor length and is called a "miracle skirt" because there's a Spanx-like girdle thingy inside that sucks everything in and the cut is insanely flattering, too. It's like a long pencil skirt!

At the original prices, I could have almost spent 300$ on just these 4 things alone! Talk about a sale  lol.


----------



## spiritangel

oooh wow go you Carla

I just bought these from holy clothing as they were on special so got both for about $70-80 au with postage included 








and this was torn between the orange and the purple of this one but also really want some pink clothes hence the one above







sooo excited and its thanks to my mum cause she gave me some money yesterday trying to be good havent bought anything much with it but yeah have wanted that butterfly dress for a while and it was on super special like $10 off


----------



## cherylharrell

That Holy Clothing stuff is cute.


----------



## Allie Cat

One of my friends told me about Holy Clothing recently. Whenever I have more money I plan on buying sooo much of their stuff, it's so pretty!


----------



## spiritangel

yeah i made sure the hip sizes would fit me with the dresses I chose and love that they are a fair trade type organisation where the workers are paid fairly for their work. I have lusted and drooled over soo much of their clothing and when I saw they were on special I grabbed them lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I like the quality of Holy Clothing. I have several of their dresses. I also have a skirt I've had for a number of years and still looks new!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Inhibited said:


> Just purchased online, not sure if they will fit as i only purchased according to size not the measurements i only thought to check after purchasing... fingers crossed though..





Love these dresses!!!


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> oooh wow go you Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Holy clothing am going to go there right now and have a look......... Your gonna look great in those dresses i especially like the purple colour.......


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> spiritangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh wow go you Carla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Holy clothing am going to go there right now and have a look......... Your gonna look great in those dresses i especially like the purple colour.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are really size flattering from what I have heard and I have been drooling over them for a couple of years or so now, although I am weary of ever going dead on my size look on ebay at the moment as they have some great specials
> 
> but they also have a website and if you on fb they have a $10 discount voucher for purchases over $10
Click to expand...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

If you like the Holy Clothing stuff, you might also like the Pyramid Collection. They specialize in romantic, costumey clothing in straight and a few plus sizes. For example, this dress:






Although I've heard that their plus sizes run small (big surprise). I've only ever purchased accessories from their site, so I've never tried their clothes.


----------



## Tooz

thirtiesgirl said:


> If you like the Holy Clothing stuff, you might also like the Pyramid Collection. They specialize in romantic, costumey clothing in straight and a few plus sizes. For example, this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've heard that their plus sizes run small (big surprise). I've only ever purchased accessories from their site, so I've never tried their clothes.



I love their stuff, I have wished I could fit into it most of my life.


----------



## mel

Tracii said:


> G&B shoes was having a sale and I had coupons and a frequent buyer card soo I saved some coins.



ohhhhhh love the boots!


----------



## Crystal

So, here's the stuff I just received from Maurices.  Super fast shipping, it only took three days to arrive.

PS. I don't know why Dims insists on resizing my pictures, despite the fact that they are below the maximum size limit. So, sorry for the tiny pictures! 

View attachment 014.JPG


View attachment Untitled resize.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Crystal said:


> So, here's the stuff I just received from Maurices.  Super fast shipping, it only took three days to arrive.
> 
> PS. I don't know why Dims insists on resizing my pictures, despite the fact that they are below the maximum size limit. So, sorry for the tiny pictures!


Are those flats????? They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crystal

CastingPearls said:


> Are those flats????? They're gorgeous!!!



They are.  On sale for $4 freakin' bucks, too. :happy:

Here's another that shows the shoes a little better. 

View attachment 011 again.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Crystal said:


> So, here's the stuff I just received from Maurices.  Super fast shipping, it only took three days to arrive.



Adorable outfit! I love the white with the peach color of the cami, and the lace details and adorable cut outs on the flats totally make the outfit.


----------



## Tracii

Crystal the outfit is really cute and the shoes really set it off.
HC stuff rocks soo pretty.


----------



## cherylharrell

It all looks good on you...


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> alright.....here's my splurge....
> 
> first batch....
> 
> Awesome big bag- can go underarm or over body
> Lace jacket
> full length black maxi dress, hopefully it'll be long enough!
> skinny jeans to wear under my boots....we'll see if they actually fit
> linen blazer



WARNING.... lol The maxi dress will be long enough... but it will be a bit see through... or at least the lighter, khaki one I got was.... ohhh.. cheeky!


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> So, here's the stuff I just received from Maurices.  Super fast shipping, it only took three days to arrive.
> 
> PS. I don't know why Dims insists on resizing my pictures, despite the fact that they are below the maximum size limit. So, sorry for the tiny pictures!



Way to be cute, sweetie


----------



## Crystal

CastingPearls said:


> Are those flats????? They're gorgeous!!!





thirtiesgirl said:


> Adorable outfit! I love the white with the peach color of the cami, and the lace details and adorable cut outs on the flats totally make the outfit.





Tracii said:


> Crystal the outfit is really cute and the shoes really set it off.
> HC stuff rocks soo pretty.





cherylharrell said:


> It all looks good on you...





Alicia Rose said:


> Way to be cute, sweetie



Tankies, everyone. 

The jacket, cami, and shoes totalled up to about $20. *is a bargain whore through and through*

My splurge was on the $40 LB jeans.


----------



## Tania

I used a discount code and a gift certificate to buy these from eShakti...

 

View attachment CL0020126L.jpg


View attachment CL0020039L.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> I used a discount code and a gift certificate to buy these from eShakti...


How beautiful. The birdcages just kill me they're so cute!


----------



## Tania

Aren't the adorable? The birdcage comes in several colors, for those who are not fans of white!

...I think Devi might need this dress.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Aren't the adorable? The birdcage comes in several colors, for those who are not fans of white!
> 
> ...I think Devi might need this dress.



hehe 

I wuv that dress!


----------



## goofy girl

I love Eshakti but I'm never sure if I'm measuring right and can't afford to order anything that expensive that can't be returned  

Here are the pics I promised of the ON shirts. I think these were the two that had requests lol I really love them. I need to get a black or some kind of pretty bra to wear under the purple one..which I'm saving for my special trip to NYC for a concert occasion. Ugh..3 and a half more weeks!! Oh and the green one has a neat sort of key hole in the back of the neck with a long tie thing. Steve took a pic for me but the file was corrupt and wouldn't upload. I'll try to get another to post. It's really a nice detail. And the purple one has little buttons inside the neckline to remove the spaghetti strap if you'd rather have just a bare shoulder.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tania said:


> I used a discount code and a gift certificate to buy these from eShakti...



Gah! Gorgeous! I'm hearing the soundtrack from The Umbrellas of Cherbourg in my head.



goofy girl said:


> I love Eshakti but I'm never sure if I'm measuring right and can't afford to order anything that expensive that can't be returned
> 
> Here are the pics I promised of the ON shirts. I think these were the two that had requests lol I really love them. I need to get a black or some kind of pretty bra to wear under the purple one..which I'm saving for my special trip to NYC for a concert occasion. Ugh..3 and a half more weeks!! Oh and the green one has a neat sort of key hole in the back of the neck with a long tie thing. Steve took a pic for me but the file was corrupt and wouldn't upload. I'll try to get another to post. It's really a nice detail. And the purple one has little buttons inside the neckline to remove the spaghetti strap if you'd rather have just a bare shoulder.



I love that shade of green and the print on you.


----------



## LillyBBBW

goofy girl said:


> I love Eshakti but I'm never sure if I'm measuring right and can't afford to order anything that expensive that can't be returned
> 
> Here are the pics I promised of the ON shirts. I think these were the two that had requests lol I really love them. I need to get a black or some kind of pretty bra to wear under the purple one..which I'm saving for my special trip to NYC for a concert occasion. Ugh..3 and a half more weeks!! Oh and the green one has a neat sort of key hole in the back of the neck with a long tie thing. Steve took a pic for me but the file was corrupt and wouldn't upload. I'll try to get another to post. It's really a nice detail. And the purple one has little buttons inside the neckline to remove the spaghetti strap if you'd rather have just a bare shoulder.



You look great goof! I especially like the purple top. The black bra is a great idea. Ever try one of those bras with the plastic see thru straps?


----------



## Inhibited

Skirts for work....

1st pic in Black 
2nd pic the purple and also got the black


----------



## Aust99

LillyBBBW said:


> :bounce: !!!OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! :bounce:
> 
> I bought boots!! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get them.



Lilly, how are the boots?? The first ones are insane... just awesome!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Aust99 said:


> Lilly, how are the boots?? The first ones are insane... just awesome!!



I like the first ones the most. They are deceptively comfortable, so much so that I've been afraid to wear them. I worry that I will trip, fall and be found dead in my apartment. lol I like them a whole lot. They wont zip up past the ankles though, same for the others. I figured since they were both made for a man it might work. I've got a few ideas on how to doctor them up but I will probably just wear them half zipped with black knee socks. 

The second pair are really stiff. I don't like them at all. They are uncomfortable and have no give to them at all. They feel like torture champers for the feet and the soles are really hard and slippery.


----------



## Laura2008

I bought this dress at Target the other day for $21.99. I jazzed it up with silver accessories, black hat, and a little black jacket. It's a little shorter than I like so I wore a pair of Spanx under it. 

View attachment B003NFB5PI.16._SX400_SCLZZZZZZZ_V189803520_.jpg


View attachment tmpphprohzj4.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

No picture at the moment, but I bought a flowy black ankle-length skirt from Old Navy (the one where I used to work... went in to break brains, instead got compliments and congratulations and a skirt) on clearance for $12.97.


----------



## Laura2008

I just found the coolest necklace to go with the black dress I posted earlier. Found it at J.C. Penney's. Was $36 marked down 40% then had an additional 20% off coupon! 

View attachment cp1_0811001527.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

LillyBBBW said:


> You look great goof! I especially like the purple top. The black bra is a great idea. Ever try one of those bras with the plastic see thru straps?



I didn't even see this!! No, I've always wondered about those plastic strap bras and how well they work though


----------



## CarlaSixx

I sadly didn't buy any clothing for me, but I bought a Halloween costume for my dog. It's adorable! It's purple with black glitter spider webs and skeletons on it with orange trim, and matching black booties with orange glitter spider webs. I put her in them and it was frikkin ADORABLE!!! 

I also almost walked out of a store with two different trenchcoats and a pair of Harley Davidson boots that are calve height. I was actually able to zip them up and they fit like a frikkin DREAM! SO sad that I had to put them back on the rack, though.

I love me some Value Village :wubu: Lol.


----------



## spiritangel

we ell yesterday I got some stuff from oh my crafts for my cuttlebug (was far too cheap to not buy some ) and totday it was stuff like groceries and darrell lea red licorice


----------



## AshleyEileen

I FOUND SKINNY JEANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







These are amazing! They're considered jeggings, but they look so much like jeans. They even feel like a super stretchy jean. I bought two pairs. I needed a 26 in them! I'm usually trying to squeeze into a 28 at Lane Bryant. I'm in love.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

AshleyEileen said:


> I FOUND SKINNY JEANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are amazing! They're considered jeggings, but they look so much like jeans. They even feel like a super stretchy jean. I bought two pairs. I needed a 26 in them! I'm usually trying to squeeze into a 28 at Lane Bryant. I'm in love.



Those are adorable!! Good find.


----------



## Tania

I bought some random things, including Guerlain Insolence!  It smells like violet pastilles taste!


----------



## Tania

Annnnd, because I'm stuck at home covered in hives, I bought this obi belt and this teal sweatercoat from Igigi... 

View attachment obi-belt-black-alt-1.jpg


View attachment itsawrap-teal.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

About a month ago I filled out a super short online survey for Lane Bryant and they sent me a coupon for $20 off a $20 purchase! Then, when I went in the store to redeem it today, and they were having this sale where tons of stuff is getting cleared out for $9.99. So I bought the following 3 things...and my grand total was $10.95. Yay!!! 

The first jacket (the blue ruffled trench coat) I doubt I'll ever wear except maybe for Halloween. But when I do wear it I look like a sultry Russian spy (I had been trying it on when I went to the store - but it started out at like $170 and I wasn't going to spend that on a jacket I'd never wear). The other two are really flattering too - and the fabric on the dress is super soft.


----------



## cherylharrell

I love the purple skirts and the belt. They're so cute. And the boots are cute too...


----------



## CrankySpice

mcbeth said:


> About a month ago I filled out a super short online survey for Lane Bryant and they sent me a coupon for $20 off a $20 purchase! Then, when I went in the store to redeem it today, and they were having this sale where tons of stuff is getting cleared out for $9.99. So I bought the following 3 things...and my grand total was $10.95. Yay!!!
> 
> The first jacket (the blue ruffled trench coat) I doubt I'll ever wear except maybe for Halloween. But when I do wear it I look like a sultry Russian spy (I had been trying it on when I went to the store - but it started out at like $170 and I wasn't going to spend that on a jacket I'd never wear). The other two are really flattering too - and the fabric on the dress is super soft.



That dress is beautiful - it's the type of dress I think I'd wear if I wore dresses. It looks both comfortable and flattering.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CrankySpice said:


> That dress is beautiful - it's the type of dress I think I'd wear if I wore dresses. It looks both comfortable and flattering.



Thanks, CrankySpice! Yeah - I was even thinking I'd wear it today. I have gotten more into the dress-wearing mood lately, it is comfortable!


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit the avenue's jean sale and got a pair of boyfriend dark wash jeans and a pair of dark wash capri pants.. all for $36 shipped


----------



## goofy girl

four 

pairs  

of  

underwear  and 

some  

bras  :happy:


----------



## goofy girl

mcbeth said:


> About a month ago I filled out a super short online survey for Lane Bryant and they sent me a coupon for $20 off a $20 purchase! Then, when I went in the store to redeem it today, and they were having this sale where tons of stuff is getting cleared out for $9.99. So I bought the following 3 things...and my grand total was $10.95. Yay!!!
> 
> The first jacket (the blue ruffled trench coat) I doubt I'll ever wear except maybe for Halloween. But when I do wear it I look like a sultry Russian spy (I had been trying it on when I went to the store - but it started out at like $170 and I wasn't going to spend that on a jacket I'd never wear). The other two are really flattering too - and the fabric on the dress is super soft.



Excellent choices!! These are beautiful!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

goofy girl said:


> Excellent choices!! These are beautiful!!



Thank you.  

What sassy underwear you picked up!!! Got a date?


----------



## goofy girl

mcbeth said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What sassy underwear you picked up!!! Got a date?



I bet that amazing blue jacket would look great even with a pair of dark wash boot cut jeans, a lace tank and some sexy boots! I want it now  lol

YES! A date with myself! LOL I'm so tired of not feeling sexy anymore. I don't know when I became the person that just got to be OK with holey undies and 9 months between haircuts...I'm so ready to take are of myself and feel good again.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

goofy girl said:


> four
> 
> pairs
> 
> of
> 
> underwear  and
> 
> some
> 
> bras  :happy:



CUTE stuff! Love new underwear.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I bought dresses, pants, and a top. Here's 3 of the dresses... the others are not appropriate for posting... They are a bit smaller and therefore require shapewear to hide the innertube-smuggler appearance. 

View attachment dress3.jpg


View attachment dress2.jpg


View attachment dress1.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Lovely dresses... especially like the last one...


----------



## Aust99

20% offf online at Evans.... this is what I got... 
View attachment 83452
View attachment 83454
View attachment 83455
View attachment 83456
View attachment 83457


I also got some flat, black leather boots.... joy! Pic posted below.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 83458

:happy::happy::happy:
Couldn't save the larger pic... so enlarged a thumbnail...


----------



## spiritangel

oh my sooo much lush stuffs, 

and McBeth I partucularly love that jacket, I could see wearing it all the time but that is me somewhat crazy lol


----------



## Tracyarts

Denim leggings and a pair of twill leggings from Catherines. 2 pair plain indigo denim, one pair darkwash denim (between indigo and black) and one pair dove grey twill. But since I'm apple shaped, they don't really look like leggings on me. They taper just enough to look like a cross between straight leg and skinny jeans. I've been wearing these for years now because they just fit me better than traditional jeans. 







The grey ones in a picture from their website.


----------



## ashmamma84

http://www.helzberg.com/product/honora+pearl+strand+necklace+1724638.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://www.helzberg.com/product/honora+pearl+earrings+1724372.do?sortby=ourPicks

:happy:


----------



## goofy girl

FYI- Torrid bras suck.


----------



## thatgirl08

goofy girl said:


> FYI- Torrid bras suck.



I wholeheartedly endorse this statement.


----------



## Smushygirl

goofy girl said:


> FYI- Torrid bras suck.



Goof, I saw those bras you bought and I almost said something. Anyone with a full bosom needs at least 4 or 5 rows of hooks. Thankfully, you can get cute and plunge ones like that at Lane Bryant. They are always buy 1 get the other half off. It eases the pain of spending a bit more and they hold up.

The lowest I will go for rows of back hooks is three and since I am not as busty as others it works for me.


----------



## goofy girl

Smushygirl said:


> Goof, I saw those bras you bought and I almost said something. Anyone with a full bosom needs at least 4 or 5 rows of hooks. Thankfully, you can get cute and plunge ones like that at Lane Bryant. They are always buy 1 get the other half off. It eases the pain of spending a bit more and they hold up.
> 
> The lowest I will go for rows of back hooks is three and since I am not as busty as others it works for me.



I knew there's be some spillage because of the plunge, but it's like beyond ridiculous. I don't know how they figure their cup sizes. I think it covers my n*ppl*s (can we say that word? I know we can't show them lol) and that's it. The demi bra is better, but I'm still not sure I'll get much out of it. At least I can put it on and sit around the house and feel pretty lol


----------



## Tanuki

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 83458
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:
> Couldn't save the larger pic... so enlarged a thumbnail...



I love these! where did you get them?


----------



## Weeze

goofy girl said:


> FYI- Torrid bras suck.





thatgirl08 said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse this statement.



Here I thought it was just because my girls are ginormous. Good to know I'm not the only one that will never, ever, ever venture into torrid bra-land ever again. ( I can usually squeeze a 44DDD at LB, so i figured why not?  )


----------



## cherylharrell

It was yesterday. No clothes, but a bracelet from Dots, and crocheting and beading stuff from Joann Fabrics, Hancock Fabrics and Ben Franklin Crafts including bamboo crochet hooks for 50 cents...


----------



## AshleyEileen

ashmamma84 said:


> http://www.helzberg.com/product/honora+pearl+strand+necklace+1724638.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> http://www.helzberg.com/product/honora+pearl+earrings+1724372.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> :happy:



LOVELOVELOVELOVE!







goofy girl said:


> I knew there's be some spillage because of the plunge, but it's like beyond ridiculous. I don't know how they figure their cup sizes. I think it covers my n*ppl*s (can we say that word? I know we can't show them lol) and that's it. The demi bra is better, but I'm still not sure I'll get much out of it. At least I can put it on and sit around the house and feel pretty lol



Torrid's more for junior's plus. That could be why.


----------



## Aust99

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> I love these! where did you get them?



http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=209435&productId=1880154&langId=-1

they go up to a UK 10 eee which is around a US 10 1/2 :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Weeze

My mom got me these shoes for my birthday, but i have NO IDEA how to wear them.. like, what to wear them with. Help? I think they're adorable.


----------



## Tania

Those would look really cute with denim bottoms of some sort! Cuffed jeans maybe?


----------



## CastingPearls

I love boat shoes. I'm with Tania. Also, bermuda or safari knee length shorts.


----------



## thatgirl08

What about cuffed skinny jeans? That's how I've seen people wear them.


----------



## Aust99

yeah... I think they would go with the cuffed skinny jeans, and mid calf trousers/jeans.

They are very cute!


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 83458
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:
> Couldn't save the larger pic... so enlarged a thumbnail...



These arrived... they are fab!!! They are so roomy so with a pair of thick socks I'm going to be in boot heaven. :happy:


----------



## cherylharrell

I wear my skinny jeans and jean leggings cuffed sometimes. It funks them up a bit...


----------



## goofy girl

I was gonna say "prom dress"...but I guess everyone else's denim idea is better. 

Or pretty much any capri's...white, khaki, blue, black, denim...

They are incredibly adorable! :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Too much!!

ASOS has some wicked clearance on now... and use AWSTYLE15 for 15% extra off.


----------



## sarie

eeeee! i'm so excited about the madden/olsen footwear collab. i purchased the olsenboye 'harley' boot yesterday! 

View attachment photo1.JPG


View attachment photo2.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

sarie said:


> eeeee! i'm so excited about the madden/olsen footwear collab. i purchased the olsenboye 'harley' boot yesterday!



Those are some sweet boots! where did you get them??


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Alicia Rose said:


> Those are some sweet boots! where did you get them??



Yes! Adorable boots! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## PhatChk

I found a jewelry out let the other day. This is what I bought.


----------



## sarie

thanks so much, alicia rose + thirtiesgirl! i'm quite sure that olsenboye line is being sold exclusively at jcpenny :>


----------



## Tania

Penney's strikes again!

I'm strongly considering this dress... 

View attachment so15.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl

sarie said:


> thanks so much, alicia rose + thirtiesgirl! i'm quite sure that olsenboye line is being sold exclusively at jcpenny :>





Tania said:


> Penney's strikes again!
> 
> I'm strongly considering this dress...



Ooo, cool! I'm a big Penney's shopper. Since Old Navy and Target stopped making quality items that I actually _like_, I've done a lot of my clothes shopping at JCP for the past few years.


----------



## Rowan

Toe shoes...yep, you read that correctly...toe shoes. 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute boots and nice jewelry. Never heard of toe shoes before tho...


----------



## HottiMegan

I was a very bad girl.. I have been doing too much window shopping and got myself a new top and pair of shoes. I was taking advantage of the last buy one get one half off at Avenue... 

View attachment 0334_53023_mm.jpg


View attachment 0324_16409_mc_0575.jpg


----------



## Rowan

cherylharrell said:


> Cute boots and nice jewelry. Never heard of toe shoes before tho...



Ive seen them online before and I knew there was a store here in my town that sells them but for like $90. I happened to see these at a tiny motorcycle festival I went to last night and they were only $60, so I couldnt pass them up! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

My brother jogs in toe shoes like that. He says they're better for your body than typical shoes.


----------



## Rowan

HottiMegan said:


> My brother jogs in toe shoes like that. He says they're better for your body than typical shoes.



Ive heard that too. The women who sold them to me told me that someone in the Boston Marathon wore them last year. 

I would have thought my feet and ankles would kill me since they dont have the support of a tennis shoe, but i went grocery shopping earlier and was just fine. In fact im laying here on my bed and dont really feel like taking them off because they're so comfortable! lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

I bought this and this. I would have bought the other three colors (a black sleeve/grey torso one, a white/faded light blue, and a light blue/navy) but they all have been on clearance for a while and my size is gone in them.


----------



## thatgirl08

I have $450 in credit card bills from LB, ON & Maurices right now yet I still have noooooooothing to wear. HOW DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?!


----------



## Tania

Still haven't purchased the appliqued Stop Staring dress, but I will when payday rolls around!

I bought these from Dorothy Perkins, however... 

View attachment 07530410_large.jpg


View attachment 56153102_large-2.jpg


View attachment 55503017_large-1.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904

thatgirl08 said:


> I have $450 in credit card bills from LB, ON & Maurices right now yet I still have noooooooothing to wear. HOW DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?!



Story of my LIFE LOL! I know the feeling believe me!!


----------



## HottiMegan

thatgirl08 said:


> I have $450 in credit card bills from LB, ON & Maurices right now yet I still have noooooooothing to wear. HOW DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?!



I kind of get that same feeling. I have a dresser/closet full of clothes and nothing to wear!


----------



## thatgirl08

Haha at least it's not just me!


----------



## LunaLove

won these in an e-bay auction - all new with tags - $16 


i actually have the blue one but wore it out, so yay! 

View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

LunaLove said:


> won these in an e-bay auction - all new with tags - $16
> 
> 
> i actually have the blue one but wore it out, so yay!



oh my sooo pretty


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I'm addicted to rollerball perfumes, because they're inexpensive enough for me to buy a lot of different fragrances. I also like mini/travel versions of favorite products.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tania said:


> Still haven't purchased the appliqued Stop Staring dress, but I will when payday rolls around!
> 
> I bought these from Dorothy Perkins, however...



<sigh> I love your style.



LunaLove said:


> won these in an e-bay auction - all new with tags - $16
> 
> 
> i actually have the blue one but wore it out, so yay!



Love them! So cute 




P.S. Megan, I adore the purple, sparkle shoes!


----------



## PhatChk

went make up shopping again lol 

View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-04 at 11.55.16 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-04 at 11.55.35 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-04 at 11.55.55 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-04 at 11.56.54 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-05 at 1.04.44 AM.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

I couldn't decide on which colour to get, am Hoping the bolero is detachable...


----------



## Aust99

Nice tops.. where did you get them?


----------



## Inhibited

Thanks just purchased them from ebay.. 
http://stores.ebay.com.au:80/Asiry-...iZ1QQ_sidZ40019530QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Those are gorgeous, Inhibited. I can't decide which one I like better, either. I probably would have bought both, too.


----------



## succubus_dxb

soo...I've been a wee bit naughty...

Made orders from both Asos AND Evans within a 24 hour period- eeeek.

Bargainous things from Asos:

shoes, 2 skirts, 1 pair of trousers (that will most likely be really dodgy) and some bangles 

View attachment image1xl-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl-2.jpg


View attachment image1xl-3.jpg


View attachment image1xl-4.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

oh, also... GOLDEN JELLY SHOES.


----------



## Paquito

...........


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> soo...I've been a wee bit naughty...
> 
> Made orders from both Asos AND Evans within a 24 hour period- eeeek.
> 
> Bargainous things from Asos:
> 
> shoes, 2 skirts, 1 pair of trousers (that will most likely be really dodgy) and some bangles



Man... I got my items from ASOS and while I love the kitcheness of them, a few of them are so poorly made. I tried on one top and the hem literally seperated along the button line... (it did fit, lol)

I'm glad I didn't pay much for them. not worth returning.. lol

I loved some of the items though. Hello sexy red dress!!:kiss2:

PS I LOVE EVANS!!!! My military blouse is divine.


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> Thanks just purchased them from ebay..
> http://stores.ebay.com.au:80/Asiry-...iZ1QQ_sidZ40019530QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322



oh yes I have one their mesh tops from a while back is a firm fav and I love soo many of their tops they are on my wishlist lol for when I am more financial


----------



## thirtiesgirl

succubus_dxb said:


> oh, also... GOLDEN JELLY SHOES.



I have these in orange. I bought them online last year in a fit of nostalgia for my childhood.



Paquito said:


> ...........



Do you know who designed your t-shirt, Paquito? I like the drawing.


----------



## sarie

great finds lately, everyone!


----------



## Weeze

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have these in orange. I bought them online last year in a fit of nostalgia for my childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who designed your t-shirt, Paquito? I like the drawing.



I'm gonna put money on paquito's shirt being from american eagle


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Man... I got my items from ASOS and while I love the kitcheness of them, a few of them are so poorly made. I tried on one top and the hem literally seperated along the button line... (it did fit, lol)
> 
> I'm glad I didn't pay much for them. not worth returning.. lol
> 
> I loved some of the items though. Hello sexy red dress!!:kiss2:
> 
> PS I LOVE EVANS!!!! My military blouse is divine.





funny you should say that, i have ordered from both- and have been far more disappointed by Evans!! Will be posting reviews when I get both! x


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> oh yes I have one their mesh tops from a while back is a firm fav and I love soo many of their tops they are on my wishlist lol for when I am more financial



Do they fit well? am really worried they won't fit as they don't seen to have any stretch in them


----------



## Tooz

In the August 2010 issue of Lucky magazine, there was a DKNY fur-lined, cableknit sweater jacket thing I fell in love with. I had decided to find something that loosely looked like it this season, as I always do with Lucky-- I find what I like, then I emulate it in my size.

This morning I got an e-mail from Lane Bryant, saying they released a collection of DKNY items.

Lo and behold, the jacket was one of them. Never in my life have I actually been able to purchase the EXACT item that I wanted! It was 118 bucks, which is quite steep, but I am SO INCREDIBLY EXCITED. This was my favorite item out of the whole issue.






The outfit the model has on with it is pretty ugly, but I can't wait for this thing to come in the mail.


----------



## Mishty

Tooz said:


> In the August 2010 issue of Lucky magazine, there was a DKNY fur-lined, cableknit sweater jacket thing I fell in love with. I had decided to find something that loosely looked like it this season, as I always do with Lucky-- I find what I like, then I emulate it in my size.
> 
> This morning I got an e-mail from Lane Bryant, saying they released a collection of DKNY items.
> 
> Lo and behold, the jacket was one of them. Never in my life have I actually been able to purchase the EXACT item that I wanted! It was 118 bucks, which is quite steep, but I am SO INCREDIBLY EXCITED. This was my favorite item out of the whole issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit the model has on with it is pretty ugly, but I can't wait for this thing to come in the mail.




I saw that in Lucky to! DKNY line at LB kicks some plus size ass!


----------



## cherylharrell

That is a cute jacket. You'll have to post pics of yourself in it...


----------



## LunaLove

LunaLove said:


> won these in an e-bay auction - all new with tags - $16
> i actually have the blue one but wore it out, so yay!



thanks for all the comments girls! unfortunately i'm no longer getting them.

i got this message on ebay today:

"_Hey...my mom saw the bras and wanted two of them...i felt bad so gave them to her. Sorry about that...I did issue a refund._"

this after a couple days of many unanswered messages. not sure what else i can do besides negative feedback.


----------



## Tania

That was crappy, Luna - I'm sorry.  Leaving a neg sounds like the best idea, given the circumstances.

***

My Igigi dress came yesterday. I tried it on once I got home from work... 

View attachment IMG_0003.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

LunaLove said:


> thanks for all the comments girls! unfortunately i'm no longer getting them.
> 
> i got this message on ebay today:
> 
> "_Hey...my mom saw the bras and wanted two of them...i felt bad so gave them to her. Sorry about that...I did issue a refund._"
> 
> this after a couple days of many unanswered messages. not sure what else i can do besides negative feedback.



I would also take it further with ebay as ebay states any sale is a binding contract and that seller should at the very least get a warning over it. I am so sorry that is totally unacceptable I would also be keeping an eye on her auctions as she may re list the item it may have been a case of not being happy with the final sell price (sorry just some things I have learnt through experience)



Tania that dress is wonderful on you and such a lovely dress you look great


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LunaLove said:


> thanks for all the comments girls! unfortunately i'm no longer getting them.
> 
> i got this message on ebay today:
> 
> "_Hey...my mom saw the bras and wanted two of them...i felt bad so gave them to her. Sorry about that...I did issue a refund._"
> 
> this after a couple days of many unanswered messages. not sure what else i can do besides negative feedback.



Oh wow. I'm glad I haven't come across that. People shouldn't be selling things if they have that sort of attitude about a buyer. I would've told my mom to bid in the auction.  ha



Tania said:


> That was crappy, Luna - I'm sorry.  Leaving a neg sounds like the best idea, given the circumstances.
> 
> ***
> 
> My Igigi dress came yesterday. I tried it on once I got home from work...



I hate you.  You're just too gorgeous, and I've admired that dress forever.


----------



## Tania

I Love You Devi. :* :d


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> Do they fit well? am really worried they won't fit as they don't seen to have any stretch in them



the one I have took me a while to get used to as it sits on my hips there is a pic of me in it on fb not sure I have a full length one, but it is really flattering I am not sure as they dont make that top in my size so havent tried it the mesh does have a slight stretch to it but I always read the measurements, they are the best guide although am betting if they dont fit well someone here would take them off your hands


I found the top I have just awesome I mean the flocking is pretty much gone in loads of places now but I still like wearing it, I have only had one top from them and it has lasted a good 3 years now bar the fact the flocking has worn off in places 

but I have been eyeing off a few tops of theirs for a while now


----------



## activistfatgirl

Tania said:


> My Igigi dress came yesterday. I tried it on once I got home from work...



Tania, you're killing me. Once for your figure and twice for buying my dress (that I'll never buy, just think about buying). Totally gorg on you!


----------



## Tania

TY my darlingsss! :*

Not to avalanche you all in teh mememeeeeez or nuthin, but...I thought I would share the dress as I wore it to teach in tonight...  

View attachment IMG_0001.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

That looks good on you as usual...


----------



## cherylharrell

I just ordered off of Roamans website:

These pants which I have a coupla pairs like them and love them. I got the royal blue which was on clearance sale:







And got this jacket to match them in the royal blue with a 50 % off coupon:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Technically speaking, I got this stuff yesterday, but...

-A black trenchcoat for men. I look gothic in it cuz it's so long and cut in a certain way that gives that kinda vibe from me, lol.

-A 3-row studded belt that is now entirely dismantled, lol. I bought it just for the studs for a project I have. It's going to be fun!

-A 2-row studded bracelet which was actually mine in high school. The girl who stole it from me gave it to VV. My name is still etched into the back of the leather on the wrist. I can't believe I had to buy it back! But anyways... that's dismantled, too, for the studs.

-An extra long costume jewelery necklace in gunmetal. I could basically use the necklace as a jump rope, so it's LONG, lol.

-A skull and crossbones beanie hat for when the cold weather comes in (I'm cutting my hair short soon). 

-A skull and crossbones doggie t-shirt for my puppy.

-And a pair of sunglasses that are like the popular Ray Bans of the moment, except for the fact that they've got rhinestones all across the top. They look so very "Lady Gaga" lol. They were 1$ and were crooked. So when I got home and tried to fix the crooked arm... it snapped off. Yay for cheap metal! Ah well... Nothing a lil crazy glue can't fix 

I love Value Village. I would have bought an insane amount more if only I had the money to do it. All that only cost me 30$! So very exciting! But now I have to wait a whole month before I can get anything else


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit Avenue and took advantage of that spend 100 get 30 off..


----------



## Surlysomething

I didn't buy these myself, but I did get them for my birthday.


Marc Jacobs - key pouch :wubu: (the leather is so soft)







Coach - wristlet wallet :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

A little something-something......


----------



## succubus_dxb

CastingPearls said:


> A little something-something......



ooooh la la where's that from?


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> ooooh la la where's that from?


HipsandCurves.com I'm a freakin' VIP there I buy so much of their stock. The quality is amazing and they have a generous return/exchange policy. I bought this in coral but they only had the pic of the pink.

Lingerie is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Cynthia

I bought yet another headband to add to my collection of 10,000 ... Wide ones with pretty fabric are favorites, but they're hardly ever comfortable after 9 hrs. Blame it on my big hair, my big head, or a combination of both.


----------



## succubus_dxb

CastingPearls said:


> HipsandCurves.com I'm a freakin' VIP there I buy so much of their stock. The quality is amazing and they have a generous return/exchange policy. I bought this in coral but they only had the pic of the pink.
> 
> Lingerie is a guilty pleasure of mine.




I KNEW it! I've been obsessed with them for ages, but their shipping to Australia is EXTORTIONATE (eg. $50 on top of purchase). I might have to bite the bullet and get some stuff when I get my tax back!


----------



## sarie

eee! i just got these skinny pants from avenue in black and in grey. they're knit so they fit like/feel/are as comfortable as leggings but have the stitching of a jean. oh man, i'm in love. i'll take pics of them on soon. also, i got these yellow studded flats i've been scoping for a while. the pants were six usd each!!!!! and the flats were ten dollars! i also got a couple pairs of jeans and some work out clothes but these are the somewhat 'fun' purchases :> 

View attachment skinnypant.jpg


View attachment flat.jpg


----------



## sarie

ps - i forgot about my couple of target purchases. this pure energy top on clearance (well, you can only see a third of it here), and my stud earrings :> i got a set of silver, gold, and copper studs. you can't see them too well here, but just imagine a stud from a studded belt in the earring hole of my weird attached vulcan ears

here's a full view of the top: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41I7dEvRyqL._AA260_.jpg 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Tania

I love your lipstick, Sarie. 

Here's the white top, pink cardigan (with heart buttons!), and striped dress I recently ordered from Dorothy Perkins. Winners all! 

The necklace was from last winter's LB jewelry collection. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-09-14 at 22.48.jpg


View attachment IMG_0004.JPG


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-14 at 22.46.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

I bought these today. Cant wait to get them! 

View attachment ear.jpg


View attachment ear1.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

KendraLee said:


> I bought these today. Cant wait to get them!



OMG please tell me where! I've long lusted over earrings of this type for gauged up ears, but I can't really do that, nor want to. I never even considered someone made earrings like this for regular piercings. WANT WANT WANT!!!!! 

Also, _want_.


----------



## KendraLee

http://www.etsy.com/shop/TribalStyl...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

On Etsy - TribalStyle
I was so excited when I found them so I'm happy I'm able to pass it along


----------



## activistfatgirl

KendraLee said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/TribalStyl...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title
> 
> On Etsy - TribalStyle
> I was so excited when I found them so I'm happy I'm able to pass it along



Yay, thank you! I decided to go for something small for the first try, but I'm definitely going to get something bolder if I like these. An accessory dream come true.


----------



## HottiMegan

Those are really cool earrings! Too bad my metal allergy prevents me from wearing much jewelry. That's like totally up my alley


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> Those are really cool earrings! Too bad my metal allergy prevents me from wearing much jewelry. That's like totally up my alley



Since they hand-make them, you might see if they could use stainless steel parts.


----------



## KendraLee

HottiMegan said:


> Those are really cool earrings! Too bad my metal allergy prevents me from wearing much jewelry. That's like totally up my alley



There is also something like these that are wood and bone posts http://www.zukiimports.com/thornstickhanger


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> Those are really cool earrings! Too bad my metal allergy prevents me from wearing much jewelry. That's like totally up my alley



There are a few there that are made entirely of wood. They are designed to fit regular guage. I've got my eye on them.


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are neat earrings. More than I can afford. Oh well, I'll live vicariously thru you guys.


----------



## PhatChk

I just bought these leggings, the blue,green, and black shoes, and the top in white: 

View attachment 0525_14407_mm.jpg


View attachment 0324_43933_mm.jpg


View attachment 0507_02820_mm.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

I am an inveterate mascara whore and have been known to drop upwards of $60 on one tube. The other day I found this and was very very pleased:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

PhatChk said:


> I just bought these leggings, the blue,green, and black shoes, and the top in white:



I love those peep-toe flats. Where are they from?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thirtiesgirl said:


> I love those peep-toe flats. Where are they from?



The Avenue


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> I am an inveterate mascara whore and have been known to drop upwards of $60 on one tube. The other day I found this and was very very pleased:



I swear by the Colossal of the same brand. (It's really similar, but in a yellow tube.)


----------



## mossystate

I would shop around for those types of earrings. Some handmade sites attract _tons_ of resellers ( people whose items are not handmade, but rather are bought wholesale and resold  ). Have no idea about this shop, but I am always a little wary when people who would be making that kind of product, don't talk about their process. I would suggest, if it matters, that a person ask a seller how they make their stuff.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mossystate said:


> I would shop around for those types of earrings. Some handmade sites attract _tons_ of resellers ( people whose items are not handmade, but rather are bought wholesale and resold  ). Have no idea about this shop, but I am always a little wary when people who would be making that kind of product, don't talk about their process. I would suggest, if it matters, that a person ask a seller how they make their stuff.



I just purchased a couple of her items. In the item description she actually does tell exactly what kind of wood it is, where it's from, how it's made (by hand), what the post is made of, etc. I do know what you mean though. There is a woman who makes hair and skin products but refuses to disclose what she puts in them for fear someone will steal her secret formula.


----------



## mossystate

LillyBBBW said:


> I just purchased a couple of her items. In the item description she actually does tell exactly what kind of wood it is, where it's from, how it's made (by hand), what the post is made of, etc. I do know what you mean though. There is a woman who makes hair and skin products but refuses to disclose what she puts in them for fear someone will steal her secret formula.



They are making buyers believe they have all the tools and skill to make things like carved bone swans, but don't go into, at all, the process ...flashing red lights and sirens. Saying something is handmade, even when it is made by people in far away lands...it is still technically handmade...the seller is just not always the same person. They use very flowery language about respecting the earth and the symbolism they are attaching to the earrings...but...absolutely nothing about their craft. Seems like someone who uses a lot of filler and flash. No profile is also a red flag. It's just a huge problem on handmade sites, and buyers so often get duped ( just talking about those who think they are supporting folks who might not make everything they use in a finished product, but they are putting together things that are of their design...etc ). Don't even get me started on some of the bridal shops! lol It is all just really unfortunate. blah


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> I swear by the Colossal of the same brand. (It's really similar, but in a yellow tube.)


I use that and like it too. I mostly use Mally Volumizing but it gets to be pricey. This is an easy-to-locate inexpensive alternative.


----------



## AshleyEileen

CastingPearls said:


> I am an inveterate mascara whore and have been known to drop upwards of $60 on one tube. The other day I found this and was very very pleased:



I was pretty impressed by Falsies, too.


----------



## sarie

Tania said:


> I love your lipstick, Sarie.


thanks, tania! mac's 'russian red'. it's my favourite red thus far. great finds, by the way. the striped dress is sooo fantastic on you!


----------



## CastingPearls

These:.......................... (well...one pair)


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh those are SOOO cute!!
I have Homer Simpson slippers that i live in during winter


----------



## Tania

I LOVE BUNNY SLIPPERS OMG. 



sarie said:


> thanks, tania! mac's 'russian red'. it's my favourite red thus far. great finds, by the way. the striped dress is sooo fantastic on you!



Really? I own Russian Red, and it looks completely different on me!  

View attachment 10516_1235699248584_1112302973_768824_4785828_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Can anyone recommend a real red lipstick that is not true blue--more towards brick tone..but still red? I want lots of pigment though.


----------



## Tania

MAC mattes. If Russian Red doesn't work for you, they have others. 

Guerlain also has some awesome reds, although I'm out of the loop on the specific names, shades, and formulae they use these days. "Rouge Bolero" was my favorite back in the day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> MAC mattes. If Russian Red doesn't work for you, they have others.
> 
> Guerlain also has some awesome reds, although I'm out of the loop on the specific names, shades, and formulae they use these days. "Rouge Bolero" was my favorite back in the day.


Thanks. I like both brands so I'll definitely look into it. Kat Von D looks like she has some nice colors too on Sephora.com but I have to see them in person.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> Can anyone recommend a real red lipstick that is not true blue--more towards brick tone..but still red? I want lots of pigment though.



MAC Baby's On Fire (dazzle)
MAC Cockney (lustre)
MAC NY Apple (frost)


----------



## CastingPearls

I just went to MAC's website before I came back here and I swear those three were in my favorite list. Lissa! 

Tania, Russian Red looks good for me too but I couldn't find it on the site.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> I just went to MAC's website before I came back here and I swear those three were in my favorite list. Lissa!
> 
> Tania, Russian Red looks good for me too but I couldn't find it on the site.



Elaine.....http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/168/310/Lipstick/index.tmpl

Go to the drop down box and scroll down to the R's.... it's there!!


----------



## Inhibited

I ordered this dress from the target catalogue, hopefully it will fit..


----------



## sarie

tania: a few of my girlfriends and i always think we're crazy because it looks like a totally different colour on all of us! so bizarre!

i found this clutch at one of my favourite thrift stores yesterday! i'm in love with it. 2usd <3 

View attachment clutch.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> I LOVE BUNNY SLIPPERS OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I own Russian Red, and it looks completely different on me!



Russian red looks more orange on me than it does on you two. Weird.


----------



## Tania

That is so weird. I guess Russian Red rides the cool/warm line so closely it can go either way! Lovely pic, btw.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> That is so weird. I guess Russian Red rides the cool/warm line so closely it can go either way! Lovely pic, btw.


If it's orangy red, then that's my cup-o'-tea but the MAC description sez blue-red. Weird.

I'm still gonna go for it. Thanks all!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> I just purchased a couple of her items. In the item description she actually does tell exactly what kind of wood it is, where it's from, how it's made (by hand), what the post is made of, etc. I do know what you mean though. There is a woman who makes hair and skin products but refuses to disclose what she puts in them for fear someone will steal her secret formula.



I just got my earrings! They're neato.


----------



## HottiMegan

Those are so awesome!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Today I went for lunch and shopping with my good friend Adam. 

I had a look at plenty of things, including this coat from Evans (although it didn't fit well across the shoulders), but all I got was a pair of Hong Kong print Alice bands from Accessorize in the end:




Adorable, yes? I'd take a picture with me wearing them, but I've had an allergic reaction to GHD heat protection spray and sort of look like a lizard right now. :happy: I also bought some of that nasty tasting stuff to stop you biting your nails!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those earrings are cute!


----------



## Mishty

sarie said:


> ps - i forgot about my couple of target purchases. this pure energy top on clearance (well, you can only see a third of it here), and my stud earrings :> i got a set of silver, gold, and copper studs. you can't see them too well here, but just imagine a stud from a studded belt in the earring hole of my weird attached vulcan ears
> 
> here's a full view of the top: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41I7dEvRyqL._AA260_.jpg





Tania said:


> I LOVE BUNNY SLIPPERS OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I own Russian Red, and it looks completely different on me!





DeerVictory said:


> Russian red looks more orange on me than it does on you two. Weird.



It reallllly does look like a different shade on each of you....but it compliments each of your skin tones.

I'm a whore for all shades of red, so I guess this one is next on my list. :d


----------



## Tooz

CastingPearls said:


> Can anyone recommend a real red lipstick that is not true blue--more towards brick tone..but still red? I want lots of pigment though.



dubonnet
chili


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I love red lipstick, but I like a softer red. I used to wear Estee Lauder's Garnet Ribbon a lot, and was a big fan of Revlon's Dune Rose, similar to Chanel's Ruby Slipper, until they discontinued it (both the Chanel shade and Revlon). Maybelline's Ruby Luster is another gorgeous red. I love the look of matte red lipsticks (that color looks fab on you both, Tania and Sarie), but my lips are kind of oddly shaped, so I look better with a softer, slightly frosted shade. The matte shades give my lips too much definition, which doesn't look right on me.

...Anyway, apologies; this probably should have gone in the makeup thread, but since the topic of red lipstick came up in discussion, I figured I'd offer my .02.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tooz said:


> dubonnet
> chili


Are they MAC too, Tooz?

I find that some reds, no matter how they look in the tube still turn sort of bluey for me.

I got one tube in the mail today..the color is Extended Play and it's a darker red..I love it and the coverage is amazing. My first MAC lipstick and now, definitely not my last.

I'm keeping a wish list of all your suggestions too!


----------



## Bafta1

LillyBBBW said:


> I just got my earrings! They're neato.



I really love this style! This summer I saw someone in London wearing something similar. Very cool!

I bought a copy of "Being and Time" today, which is far less interesting.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I've yet to try MAC lipstick. I've heard so many good things about them, I think I need to visit one of their stores and do some looking around. Several years ago, I threw a birthday party for a friend and as a pre-party gift, I took her to MAC for a makeover. The MAC folks were so nice, without overdoing it, and did an absolutely gorgeous makeup job on her. She bought almost all the stuff they used on her. I got suckered into buying some eyeshadow, too, but I've yet to try their lipstick. Maybe I need to get a makeover and experience some of that good customer service.


----------



## LillyBBBW

CastingPearls said:


> Are they MAC too, Tooz?
> 
> I find that some reds, no matter how they look in the tube still turn sort of bluey for me.
> 
> I got one tube in the mail today..the color is Extended Play and it's a darker red..I love it and the coverage is amazing. My first MAC lipstick and now, definitely not my last.
> 
> I'm keeping a wish list of all your suggestions too!



Have you looked at Lancome lipsticks? The Allure Magazines annual Editor's Picks came out recently and it listed one of Lancome's lipsticks as the ultimate red, L'Absolu Rouge. Maybe your next trip to the mall you might slow down just to glance at what they have at the Lancome counter.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I swear by MAC lipsticks. Viva Glam I is my red of choice.


----------



## Brenda

I have been buying a lot of sweaters from J Jill and Lands End as well as some jeans from LB. All super practical stuff from the climate I recently moved to.

Decided I needed a dress when I went into my closet to get dressed on Saturday night and hated everything dressy I own. While I should be focusing on warm clothes I realized I have not bought or worn a dress in a long time and need to get back to feeling feminine. Not sure if this will do it but has to be the first step in that direction.


----------



## Aust99

I brought a new bag from Autograph. 30% off store wide. Didn't buy any clothes though.... Not feeling it today. 
View attachment 85158


It has a longer strap that I slipped inside. It is removable. I really like it. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> I brought a new bag from Autograph. 30% off store wide. Didn't buy any clothes though.... Not feeling it today.
> View attachment 85158
> 
> 
> It has a longer strap that I slipped inside. It is removable. I really like it. :happy:


LOVE the color and reptile embossing!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I was at Avenue the other day and really dug this thermal tunic, but they didn't have my size. Ordered it online using the coupon code mentioned in the Hot Deals thread and got it for half off. I'm not usually one for zebra print, but I love it here, kind of muted in the dark blue and black.


----------



## AmazingAmy

*Aust's* green bag and *Fat Girl's* purple top go well together in a weird way.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I love that green bag. Not sure I could carry it off with my new Ave shirt though. I'll play it safe (as usual) w/black. 

Forgot to mention, this Avenue coupon code is still good (through Oct. 20). Buy two items get one 50% off. Use code: JLF3767

Also, if you get to Avenue's site through onestopplus.com, you can get your second item from almost any of their other brands and still use the Avenue discount. My second item was a pair of $3 Woman Within undies.

Aaaaand... if you sign up for onestopplus's "OSP Shopper's Club" for $19 per year, you get all your shipping (including Avenue) for just $2.99 no matter how much you buy.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've ordered these boots from Littlewoods.com. Here's to hoping they fit!


----------



## Allie Cat

I just bought these from Target:


----------



## sarie

this coat (avenue), which i will inevitably change the buttons on - they should be golddddd






these boots - in black (avenue)






finally, this funnel neck cardigan that i'm seriously obsessed with


----------



## Tania

Kiyonna boudoir lace - have and love!


----------



## AuntHen

sarie said:


> this coat (avenue), which i will inevitably change the buttons on - they should be golddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these boots - in black (avenue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, this funnel neck cardigan that i'm seriously obsessed with





i love the cardigan and coat!! too cute!:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

That cardigan is indeed lovely... I think I may invest in a cardigan soon!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Brenda said:


> I have been buying a lot of sweaters from J Jill and Lands End as well as some jeans from LB. All super practical stuff from the climate I recently moved to.
> 
> Decided I needed a dress when I went into my closet to get dressed on Saturday night and hated everything dressy I own. While I should be focusing on warm clothes I realized I have not bought or worn a dress in a long time and need to get back to feeling feminine. Not sure if this will do it but has to be the first step in that direction.



I love this dress! Great choice!


----------



## AuntHen

MisticalMisty said:


> I love this dress! Great choice!




ooooo I soooo want that dress!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> That cardigan is indeed lovely... I think I may invest in a cardigan soon!



Your British, so a cardigan is a MUST!






:kiss2:


----------



## LunaLove

Old Navy - $20.00 






Lane Bryant - $6.99


----------



## KendraLee

LunaLove said:


> Old Navy - $20.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane Bryant - $6.99



I swear I put the yellow corset in my bag at one time to but it but I didnt end up placing the order. I love yellow and I love deals. I have to go check if they have my size


----------



## Cynthia

sarie said:


> these boots - in black (avenue)



Sarie, I bought those same boots last week in brown (so they have more of a "frontier girl" look). Low-heeled, full-length boots at the Avenue usually run out fast when they arrive, so I grabbed them while I could.


----------



## FishCharming

i have to go buy a couple new shirts for work. all about the Stafford Super Shirt! with wrinkle free and stain resistant technology!! lols


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm a terrible person. D: 

I ordered a dress that I already own, but in a different colour because I love it so much. 





I also bought 2 rings on etsy. D: D: D:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

DeerVictory said:


> I'm a terrible person. D:
> 
> I ordered a dress that I already own, but in a different colour because I love it so much.
> 
> 
> I also bought 2 rings on etsy. D: D: D:



Bird sighting! :happy:


----------



## Tania

I bought these vintage hats nearly two weeks ago at Lottie Ballou in Benicia; didn't have time to post until now! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 15.46.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 15.45 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-09-30 at 15.45.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

I've built up a load of customer Rewards from Littlewoods recently, so thought'd I'd get a few things I was lacking. The first three are essentials, but even though I know in my heart of hearts that the DKNY perfume is _supposed _to be for a friend's birthday present, I'd really, _really _like it for myself.  I'm also ridiculously excited to wear the pyjamas.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> I've built up a load of customer Rewards from Littlewoods recently, so thought'd I'd get a few things I was lacking. The first three are essentials, but even though I know in my heart of hearts that the DKNY perfume is _supposed _to be for a friend's birthday present, I'd really, _really _like it for myself.  I'm also ridiculously excited to wear the pyjamas.





I am ALLLLL over that coat!! Cute stuff!


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> I am ALLLLL over that coat!! Cute stuff!



Hehe, glad you like it, Briana! If it fits I'll post a picture.


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> Hehe, glad you like it, Briana! If it fits I'll post a picture.



Yes please.... that coat is amazing!!

Colour me jealous!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LunaLove said:


> Old Navy - $20.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane Bryant - $6.99



Very pretty! I really, really like the dress. When you get it, could you let us know how it works out?


----------



## KendraLee

DeerVictory said:


> I'm a terrible person. D:
> 
> I ordered a dress that I already own, but in a different colour because I love it so much.



I LOVE it. Is it a crochet look?


----------



## succubus_dxb

I just bought this pencil skirt on etsy....hope it works out! 

View attachment il_430xN.179908670.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Getting ready for Summer


----------



## sarie

i'm not in love with this wash, but i really love everything else about this jacket so i bought it because it was so ridiculously inexpensive. yay :> 

View attachment general.JPG


----------



## Tania

Inhibited, I love the hibiscus-print wrap dress! The swanky tiki chick in me wants one too!


----------



## Allie Cat

I just bought these:





and:


----------



## Brenda

Brenda said:


> I have been buying a lot of sweaters from J Jill and Lands End as well as some jeans from LB. All super practical stuff from the climate I recently moved to.
> 
> Decided I needed a dress when I went into my closet to get dressed on Saturday night and hated everything dressy I own. While I should be focusing on warm clothes I realized I have not bought or worn a dress in a long time and need to get back to feeling feminine. Not sure if this will do it but has to be the first step in that direction.



I received the dress today and the nude lining could not be anymore unforgiving. Every lump, bump and roll had a spotlight on it I think I am going to exchange it for the same dress with black lining. Sometimes this sort of thing makes me feel like I am not only too fat but fat in all the wrong ways.


----------



## Tad

This weekend we took a day trip to Montreal and did a lot of shopping (at least by our standards). 

Started in the Chabnel district, which used to be the centre of textile work in Canada, and so used to have a lot of manufacturers who'd sell off extras and seconds on Saturday mornings. Not much on-shore textile manufacturing these days, but there are still importers and general bargain places all around the area. We bought some towels ($5 for good sized bath towels, $2 for hand towels), socks, a belt for our son, a light weight winter jacket for me, rain pants for the boy, and (from a guy out on the side walk with two tables of shirts) the shirt shown in the picture, for $15.

After lunch we shopped the main shopping area on Ste. Catherine. First hit up the flagship Addition-Elle location. Addition-Elle had been offering pants in a number of different fits, identified by names like Prima and Bella. They seem to have scrapped that system, and now have (I think) three fits, of which the "Curvy" fit my wife very well. They had buy-one-get-one-half-off, so she picked up two pairs of these jeans (the model doesn't have the degree of curve to really do the jeans justice, IMO): http://www.1-plus.com/curvy-regular...productId110346296VVcatId553245VVviewprod.htm

Then, at Aldo, we managed to find shoes she needed for a wedding we are attending next week. Nothing too special about them, but they actually fit her in a reasonably comfortable way, which is a rarity with heels. I hope they end up working out well enough for her on Saturday. http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/women/shoes/high-heels/78230877-savaria/40

I'd also been looking for some new shoes for work, and for some pants, but had less luck.


----------



## CastingPearls

Other than some really nice vine design and herringbone tights I haven't tried on yet..these are a few things I bought. The tank I bought in navy, black, a deep mango and I already had it in brown and white. (I love the way the square-neck looks on me)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Other than some really nice vine design and herringbone tights I haven't tried on yet..these are a few things I bought. The tank I bought in navy, black, a deep mango and I already had it in brown and white. (I love the way the square-neck looks on me)



Where did you buy the stuff?

P.S. The second and third ones would really show jewelry off well.


----------



## CastingPearls

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Where did you buy the stuff?
> 
> P.S. The second and third ones would really show jewelry off well.


I think all of them are from the ellos collection from Women Within. I really like the attention to detail like stitching and little buttons at the sleeve hem and the quality of the fabric in that line never disappoints me. The fabric isn't thin thin thin either.

I'm not a big tee-shirt person but I thought the graphic on the last one was cute and I liked the scarf that came with it..plus it was inexpensive.

And yeah..re your jewelry comment--that's one of the reasons why I like those necklines--they really frame chunky and statement necklaces well. And OF COURSE everything from Adorn Me!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> I think all of them are from the ellos collection from Women Within. I really like the attention to detail like stitching and little buttons at the sleeve hem and the quality of the fabric in that line never disappoints me. The fabric isn't thin thin thin either.
> 
> I'm not a big tee-shirt person but I thought the graphic on the last one was cute and I liked the scarf that came with it..plus it was inexpensive.
> 
> And yeah..re your jewelry comment--that's one of the reasons why I like those necklines--they really frame chunky and statement necklaces well. And OF COURSE everything from Adorn Me!



Thankie!

Yes, I have so many AMJ pieces, it's almost embarrassing. Almost. I need to work on getting the the embarrassing level.


----------



## Crystal

Did some online shopping today during Fall Break. This semester has been the most difficult one, by far. So, I felt like I deserved some fun things.

I received an Old Navy anniversary discount code. Those on the email list should have received one for either 20, 30, 40, or 50%. Mine was for 40%! :happy: :


*Old Navy:*




= $9.60




= $6.59




= $9.60

= $25.89 + $7.00 shipping = *$35.89 Total*

*Torrid*:



= $9.99




= $16.48




= $10.99




= $12.99




= $4.49





= $4.49

Also, a pink cami (couldn't include it because I was at my 10 image limit) for $4.99

= $64.42 + $8.00 shipping + $6.76 tax = *$75.96 Total*


----------



## CastingPearls

Torrid--also don't have pics but I got a couple of stretch belts and a pair of Barbie boyshorts on clearance. (You can't see it but the panties below are HELLO KITTY!!!)


----------



## KendraLee

Went a little crazy at Torrid today. Love the skirt it has 2 ruffles at the hem in the back 

View attachment skirt.jpg


View attachment shirt.jpg


View attachment shirt1.jpg


View attachment shirt2.jpg


View attachment shirt3.jpg


----------



## Mishty

This shirt and belt....
Got 'em on sale, loved the fit, this photo was taken a few hours ago, I had worn the shirt for a long time, and it seemed to get bigger as the night worn. Not complaining though. Love it.

(sorry the photo sucks) 

View attachment 1008002109.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

I gave into temptation and ordered from Yours clothing..


----------



## Inhibited

......................


----------



## CarlaSixx

I didn't buy this today, but yesterday (I think), when I went out.
I got it in black. It's a fooler polo. The fake buttons are studs, which fit right into my idea.
I got it for my costume for Halloween.
The shirt cost me only 16$ after taxes. Woo hoo!
It's not going to look the same at all once I'm done with it.
Too bad that because of my height, it doesn't hit at the same place on me as the model.
Would have been better. But oh well... I'll find a way to make it work. 

View attachment newshirt.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> I just bought this pencil skirt on etsy....hope it works out!


I love this skirt.... well done on finding it. Let me know how it fits...


Inhibited said:


> Getting ready for Summer


Squee... I see you!


sarie said:


> i'm not in love with this wash, but i really love everything else about this jacket so i bought it because it was so ridiculously inexpensive. yay :>


I like the style... I can't wait to see how you wear it (style wise)


Alicia Rose said:


> I just bought these:


Cute shoes... I've never seen a pair like the second ones. :happy:



CastingPearls said:


> Other than some really nice vine design and herringbone tights I haven't tried on yet..these are a few things I bought. The tank I bought in navy, black, a deep mango and I already had it in brown and white. (I love the way the square-neck looks on me)



I love the neck of those tanks too... where did you get them??



Crystal said:


> Did some online shopping today during Fall Break. This semester has been the most difficult one, by far. So, I felt like I deserved some fun things.
> 
> I received an Old Navy anniversary discount code. Those on the email list should have received one for either 20, 30, 40, or 50%. Mine was for 40%! :happy: :
> snipped pics



LOVE everything Crystal... good to see your haul... 



CastingPearls said:


> Torrid--also don't have pics but I got a couple of stretch belts and a pair of Barbie boyshorts on clearance. (You can't see it but the panties below are HELLO KITTY!!!)



Woot wooo.... 



KendraLee said:


> Went a little crazy at Torrid today. Love the skirt it has 2 ruffles at the hem in the back


Great buys.. I'm jealous of your access to Torrid ladies. 



Mishty said:


> This shirt and belt....
> Got 'em on sale, loved the fit, this photo was taken a few hours ago, I had worn the shirt for a long time, and it seemed to get bigger as the night worn. Not complaining though. Love it.
> 
> (sorry the photo sucks)


 You look hot!! Love the top. 



Inhibited said:


> I gave into temptation and ordered from Yours clothing..





Inhibited said:


> ......................



You got some.... I keep revisiting that site.. there are a few things I want but need to wait til a sale or next month when I have some spare dough.


----------



## Aust99

CarlaSixx said:


> I didn't buy this today, but yesterday (I think), when I went out.
> I got it in black. It's a fooler polo. The fake buttons are studs, which fit right into my idea.
> I got it for my costume for Halloween.
> The shirt cost me only 16$ after taxes. Woo hoo!
> It's not going to look the same at all once I'm done with it.
> Too bad that because of my height, it doesn't hit at the same place on me as the model.
> Would have been better. But oh well... I'll find a way to make it work.



I can't wait to see your Halloween costume!


----------



## Inhibited

> Squee... I see you!



lol nah thats not me in the purple sarong, its the model from ebay, haven't received the items as yet 



> You got some.... I keep revisiting that site.. there are a few things I want but need to wait til a sale or next month when I have some spare dough.



All that cost me around $100 from the sale, including delivery, am a lil nervous about the purchase as i used my phone bill money, so hope it is worth it...


----------



## MisticalMisty

I <3 this teapot!


----------



## Tania

How cute, Misty!


----------



## KendraLee

MisticalMisty said:


> I <3 this teapot!



hahaha, thats adorable


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tania said:


> How cute, Misty!





KendraLee said:


> hahaha, thats adorable



Thanks ladies


----------



## Tania

Ok. I spent a shit-ton of money today on:

1. 2 lace t-shirt bras and a cami at LB

2. Urban Decay lid primer and Smashbox Photo Finish face primer at Ulta

3. Black patent leather Coach flats at Macy's






4. That awesome Donna Karan dress I tried on at Macy's back in August; it was half off at the Neiman-Marcus website! (Haha, the expression on my face is awful!)






5. This Faith 21 sweater at Forever21.com


----------



## Aust99

But I did!!!
View attachment 85751
View attachment 85759
View attachment 85752


Not really a 'heel girl' as I'm 6' tall but these look pretty sturdy and I should be able to manage this size heel. 

View attachment 85758
View attachment 85753

I have been staking out the Evans site to see when they restocked this dress in my size... It looked great on all the girls I've seen it on, on the fatshion blogs... so fingers crossed. squee!!


Also got a lil' flower purse, a red bathing suit and some stockings... Evans.co.uk (SHOEBOOTS for 20% off shoes or boots..lol)



ETA: I blame the strong Aussie dollar for this spendfest...


----------



## KendraLee

Aust99 said:


> But I did!!!
> View attachment 85751
> View attachment 85759
> View attachment 85752
> 
> 
> Not really a 'heel girl' as I'm 6' tall but these look pretty sturdy and I should be able to manage this size heel.
> 
> View attachment 85758
> View attachment 85753
> 
> I have been staking out the Evans site to see when they restocked this dress in my size... It looked great on all the girls I've seen it on, on the fatshion blogs... so fingers crossed. squee!!
> 
> 
> Also got a lil' flower purse, a red bathing suit and some stockings... Evans.co.uk (SHOEBOOTS for 20% off shoes or boots..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I blame the strong Aussie dollar for this spendfest...


I love all your purchases and I want that dress



Tania said:


> Ok. I spent a shit-ton of money today on:
> 
> 4. That awesome Donna Karan dress I tried on at Macy's back in August; it was half off at the Neiman-Marcus website! (Haha, the expression on my face is awful!)



I love a great deal, I never buy full price


----------



## Aust99

KendraLee said:


> I love all your purchases and I want that dress




You would look AMAZING in that dress!!!


----------



## KendraLee

Aust99 said:


> You would look AMAZING in that dress!!!



Went to rep you but I couldnt. Thankyou so much. I bet you will too. Try to post a full pic if you can


----------



## KendraLee

I had some great discounts and am in need of some winter clothes so I bought these yesterday. My first pair of skinny jeans so I'm hoping they work out. and the boots are suppose to be wide calf and I'm hoping that because they only come to midcalf they'll work out. 

View attachment jeans.jpg


View attachment shirt4.jpg


View attachment boots.jpg


View attachment boot.jpg


----------



## Tania

That top and those jeans will look great together, Kendra!

And Aust, that dress was the one Beth piece I considered buying (wish it weren't such a gamble ordering internationally)! Great choice.


----------



## succubus_dxb

i bought a hoochie dress!!!! I found it in a dodgy little teenagey store, underground. I squeezed myself into an XL, and will rock it to work on friday night. Provided my arse doesn't pop out. 

View attachment hoochiedress.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania- that b+w dress is stunning on you. x

Nat- oh no you didn't! I've been loving that dress! Please post full length pictures! x


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> i bought a hoochie dress!!!! I found it in a dodgy little teenagey store, underground. I squeezed myself into an XL, and will rock it to work on friday night. Provided my arse doesn't pop out.



I have said it before and I will say it again... you are just cute and lovely! :happy:

You really do have such a cute figure girly!


----------



## Tania

Mwhaha! Good work, Bobbi. Looks great.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tania said:


> Ok. I spent a shit-ton of money today on:
> 
> 3. Black patent leather Coach flats at Macy's



Ohhhhhh, those Coach flats. Gorgeous. :wubu: I have fallen in love with them and want to have their shiny little patent leather Coach babies.


----------



## succubus_dxb

fat9276 said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again... you are just cute and lovely! :happy:
> 
> You really do have such a cute figure girly!



I love you. seriously. lol. thank you xxx

Tania- thank you  x


----------



## cherylharrell

Loving the Coach flats, the skirt and hippie type dresses from Yours Clothing. And Tania looks good too...


----------



## Tania

I'm planning on wearing the flats to work tomorrow/today.  I'll take a pic for you guys!


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> I <3 this teapot!



Did you make that? I love it!


----------



## Brenda

Bought this bag yesterday at the Coach outlet.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> Did you make that? I love it!



I wish. I found it at Tuesday Morning. They had teapots or chairs. I loved this one!


----------



## Tracyarts

Some new shoes to go for walks in. 






My mother in law had a pair of the rocker bottom "fitness shoes" on the other day and told me they're all she wears out walking around now because they help with her posture and back pain. I tried a pair of the knockoffs on at Payless tonight and walked around the store for little while in them, and I'll be damned if I wasn't standing straighter and feeling less strain in my back with them on. So I paid for them and literally wore them out of the store. Can't wait to try them out this weekend at the farmer's market! 

Tracy


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tracyarts said:


> Some new shoes to go for walks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother in law had a pair of the rocker bottom "fitness shoes" on the other day and told me they're all she wears out walking around now because they help with her posture and back pain. I tried a pair of the knockoffs on at Payless tonight and walked around the store for little while in them, and I'll be damned if I wasn't standing straighter and feeling less strain in my back with them on. So I paid for them and literally wore them out of the store. Can't wait to try them out this weekend at the farmer's market!
> 
> Tracy



OMG, I love love love my rockers! I practically wear mine every day. Lifechanging.


----------



## cherylharrell

Are the Payless ones in wide width? If so they might be good ones to have...


----------



## KendraLee

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, I love love love my rockers! I practically wear mine every day. Lifechanging.



:bow:I have never heard anything but great things about these type of shoes no matter what brand. My roommate is a dealer at a casino and is on her feet ten hours a day. She was coming home with chronic back, leg and feet pain until she bought a pair. I know I need to be picking up a pair.


----------



## succubus_dxb

as a bartender i could realllllllllllly use a pair of GOOD comfy shoes but, i'm sorry, I just really don't like how these look :/ I don't wear trousers and they would be seen. Maybe i need to listen to my realllllly sore back, and suck it up and get a pair.


----------



## Brenda

No pictures but I bought a robe hoodie. It is super warm and the zipper is so much better than a sash.


----------



## KendraLee

succubus_dxb said:


> as a bartender i could realllllllllllly use a pair of GOOD comfy shoes but, i'm sorry, I just really don't like how these look :/ I don't wear trousers and they would be seen. Maybe i need to listen to my realllllly sore back, and suck it up and get a pair.



The look is a problem a lot of people have with them but sometimes a necessary evil The Reebok EasyTone brand is much more attractive and sneaker looking but much more money too


----------



## Paquito

I never buy polos, but I like Express.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Avenue has a 31% coupon right now, plus buy 1 get 1 50% on boots and denim.

I got a pair of straight black jeans and got some jeggings (apparently, I've been brainwashed) for half off. I also got one pair of straight leg work pants, no special discount other than the 31%, a great deal!

Then I got these shoes:












And this top, along with a black lace top in the clearance section.






Well over $200 in 2 shoes, 3 pants, and 2 shirts for $120. I feel flush with accomplishment, strangely.


----------



## Tania

I BOUGHT ONE-BUTTON UGGS!!!!!  Mine are black, though.


----------



## thatgirl08

omfg I NEED those.


----------



## Surlysomething

My parents bought this for me on their NYC trip. Cute overload!


----------



## intraultra

I've been wanting this Nine West bag for the past month, but wasn't willing to pay the original price. I'm so glad I held out because I got it today for almost half off.





Got this t-shirt at the LB outlet. Can someone explain to me why the prices at the outlet are exactly the same as in the regular store? That always frustrates me. I got lucky that there was one thing I liked in clearance. Also bought the earrings, and a few other pairs, at Bon Ton.





And just because I was sitting at my vanity taking pictures, here are the nail polishes I bought last weekend:


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute purse! Love the boots and nail polishes...


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> My parents bought this for me on their NYC trip. Cute overload!



haha this is cute.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> My parents bought this for me on their NYC trip. Cute overload!


That is just TOOOOO CUTE!!!! <use it in good health!>


----------



## Tracyarts

" Are the Payless ones in wide width? If so they might be good ones to have... "

No wides that I saw for either the mens or womens styles of that shoe, but mens shoes tend to run a little bit wider than womens. I wear a 10/10.5 wide in womens shoes usually so the mens 8.5 regular width worked just fine for me. 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

" as a bartender i could realllllllllllly use a pair of GOOD comfy shoes but, i'm sorry, I just really don't like how these look :/ I don't wear trousers and they would be seen. "

There are different brands that offer rocker-bottom shoes. Skechers "Shape-Ups" come in a lot of different styles, but there are others still. I've seen athletic sneaker styles, maryjane styles, clog styles, boots, sandals, and even basic slip ons all with that same kind of sole.

Tracy


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tracy- thanks for that  I'm not sure if sketchers are available in australia, will have to have a look


----------



## thirtiesgirl

A lot of people I know who work in food service professions, medical/nursing professions, and some teachers swear by Dansko clogs as the best to wear when they're on their feet all day. I've tried them on myself and will agree that they're very supportive. I think the Dansko Marcelle clogs (the mary-jane-like ones) are adorable. I've seen people wear them with both dresses and pants and look cute in them.


----------



## October

intraulta, 

Your vanity looks so big, is it? I have a weakness for large vanities. They are so hard to find nowadays! It seems that most stores only carry little ones for teenagers and children. If you ever want to post a pic of your vanity I would love to see it. 

Oh and I am loving the red sparkly polish and handbag.


----------



## intraultra

October said:


> intraulta,
> 
> Your vanity looks so big, is it? I have a weakness for large vanities. They are so hard to find nowadays! It seems that most stores only carry little ones for teenagers and children. If you ever want to post a pic of your vanity I would love to see it.
> 
> Oh and I am loving the red sparkly polish and handbag.



It's definitely a nice size and the bench is very sturdy.






It's from Pier 1, here's a link. They sell the mirror, vanity and bench all separately. I love this furniture, though. I also have the lingerie chest and I think I'm going to have to get the jewelry armoire as well.

And thanks very much


----------



## CastingPearls

I love Pier 1...love it. I have a gorgeous Oriental-style jewelry armoire from there.


----------



## October

intraultra said:


> It's definitely a nice size and the bench is very sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from Pier 1, here's a link. They sell the mirror, vanity and bench all separately. I love this furniture, though. I also have the lingerie chest and I think I'm going to have to get the jewelry armoire as well.
> 
> And thanks very much



You LUCKY!!! I have been looking at that vanity for a long time now. Wow! It looks so great in your room. I did recently purchase a HUGE vanity. It looks like it belongs in a castle. It's all hand-made by an American company that recently went out of business. As soon as I get it delivered I will post a pic. But I am so jealous of yours :smitten: I must say... you have great style! Wait until you see mine. It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Weeze

Dear god woman, you're tidy.


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are cute Danskos. Sadly Dankos don't make wide widths. I wish they did...


----------



## The Orange Mage

Finally snagged a pair of jeans from a brand I've wanted to try for quite a while now for a price I can actually deal with.

Normally go for $150 to $200+, or you can be like me, wait half a year, and get it for $50 shipped priority.







I think it's one wash lighter than this pic, though.

Can't wait to get 'em!


----------



## sarie

@ intraultra: i loveeee the pier1 hayworth collection. we have the four drawer chest and jewelry armoire and loveee both pieces. you are a lucky ducky. the vanity is so good!

i got this outfit recently for a relatively special event (well, photoshoot - eeeeeeekkkkk). ive not received everything yet by i will post pics once i do. i plan on belting the cardigan over the dress 

View attachment fit.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

I just placed an order for this:


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I just placed an order for this:


Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## HottiMegan

i can't wait to have it in my hands  It was only $25 shipped on the ebay site. I REALLY might splurge and buy a Haley short sleeve dress because it's just soooo cute. I want it in the royal blue they have it in.
This is the dress i might buy myself as an xmas dress:


----------



## KendraLee

HottiMegan said:


> i can't wait to have it in my hands  It was only $25 shipped on the ebay site. I REALLY might splurge and buy a Haley short sleeve dress because it's just soooo cute. I want it in the royal blue they have it in.
> This is the dress i might buy myself as an xmas dress:



Thats beautiful!


----------



## KendraLee

intraultra said:


> I've been wanting this Nine West bag for the past month, but wasn't willing to pay the original price. I'm so glad I held out because I got it today for almost half off.


That purse is HOT!


sarie said:


> i got this outfit recently for a relatively special event (well, photoshoot - eeeeeeekkkkk). ive not received everything yet by i will post pics once i do. i plan on belting the cardigan over the dress



cool outfit, can't wait to see it all put together


----------



## HottiMegan

KendraLee said:


> Thats beautiful!



It is. that's why i might get it  I hate spending money on myself but i've been lusting for this dress for like months!


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice Holy Clothing stuff. I love the bellbottom jeans. Except for the torn looking rips on them. Not my thing lol...


----------



## cherylharrell

That dress and accessories look good on you.

I swear it's all my friends fault. LOL. I met her to eat out and she wanted to eat at Piccadilly in the mall. I wound up buying in Body Central (the clothes are too small but they have jewelry and purses) 2 cute necklaces for $3.90 each. If I were rich I would've gotten some necklaces I saw in Ashley Stewart. I'm a jewelry fiend lol. Got dinner too.

She wanted to go to K-mart so I found in there for $7 something on sale some pink pullon sweat pants with the wider legs like I like. They are similar to some I found in Walmart last yr and Wally World didn't have them in the plus this yr. Went in Dots and got some daisy earrings on clearance sale for $1 and a cute bracelet on clearance sale for $4.

Walmart: yoghurt, anti-gas medicine and a pair of shorter straight knitting needles in size 10...


----------



## sarie

i got my jalisa lace back tall riding boots from avenue and i loveee them. i think i'm going to order them in black as well :O 

View attachment boots2.JPG


----------



## intraultra

CastingPearls said:


> I love Pier 1...love it. I have a gorgeous Oriental-style jewelry armoire from there.


Seriously, it's one of my favorite stores ever. I get so excited over everything in there.



October said:


> You LUCKY!!! I have been looking at that vanity for a long time now. Wow! It looks so great in your room. I did recently purchase a HUGE vanity. It looks like it belongs in a castle. It's all hand-made by an American company that recently went out of business. As soon as I get it delivered I will post a pic. But I am so jealous of yours :smitten: I must say... you have great style! Wait until you see mine. It's kind of ridiculous.


Haha, yours sounds amazing! Definitely post pictures when you get it, I'd love to see! 



Weeze said:


> Dear god woman, you're tidy.


Psh, not usually. This is very unlike me!



sarie said:


> @ intraultra: i loveeee the pier1 hayworth collection. we have the four drawer chest and jewelry armoire and loveee both pieces. you are a lucky ducky. the vanity is so good!


Hahah, I feel like everyone either has this furniture or they want it. I got it after I saw so many people with it on Youtube. I totally need that jewelry armoire!



KendraLee said:


> That purse is HOT!


Thanks, Kendra 



sarie said:


> i got my jalisa lace back tall riding boots from avenue and i loveee them. i think i'm going to order them in black as well :O


I love them too! I need to get myself to an Avenue somehow. They have a few pairs of cute boots I'd love to have, but I would definitely like to try them on first.


----------



## Weeze

intraultra said:


> I love them too! I need to get myself to an Avenue somehow. They have a few pairs of cute boots I'd love to have, but I would definitely like to try them on first.



The one nearest to us, I think, is Conshahoken. Maybe? hmmm I wish they still had one in Fairgrounds! But we will make a trip!


----------



## intraultra

Weeze said:


> The one nearest to us, I think, is Conshahoken. Maybe? hmmm I wish they still had one in Fairgrounds! But we will make a trip!


That'd be awesome! I feel like Avenue is my only hope for boots that MIGHT fit my calves.

Nothing good stays in Fairgrounds


----------



## peoplelike

Just bought a new pair of shoes..


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I just placed an order for this:



Megan you will love it aI have the dress version I adore mine but the sleeves whilst looking awesome can be a tad painful

also love love love the blue dress I get so frustrated as so much of theirs just wont fit my hips and their is such a big range in their 5x clothes hip size so you really need to read


cant wait to see you in them


----------



## KendraLee

wanted to give everyone some info on a pair of skinny jeans/jeggings I bought from old navy. I'd been wanting to try a pair of skinny jeans but couldnt find any I thought would work. These jeans had great reviews so I decided to give them a shot and they are everything the reviews said. They are listed as a jegging but are a true jean material only much stretchier yet still maintain their shape with wear. They have the stitching, zipper and and button of a regular jean. They do slide down but they have more belt loops than other jeans I've bought, which is great. They go up to size 30 and have a lot of stretch (I probably could go down a size), and they come in dark wash, black and gray. 

View attachment jean.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> Megan you will love it aI have the dress version I adore mine but the sleeves whilst looking awesome can be a tad painful
> 
> also love love love the blue dress I get so frustrated as so much of theirs just wont fit my hips and their is such a big range in their 5x clothes hip size so you really need to read
> 
> 
> cant wait to see you in them


You'll look great in it. Everything they make is so lovely.


----------



## lalatx

Torrid is doing 30% off on the website today so I ordered 2 pairs of heels. There was another pair I REALLY wanted but they were sold out by the time I ordered.  

View attachment shoes.jpg


View attachment shoes1.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

lalatx said:


> Torrid is doing 30% off on the website today so I ordered 2 pairs of heels. There was another pair I REALLY wanted but they were sold out by the time I ordered.




holy shit these are fantastic. pictures when you get them please!


----------



## AmazingAmy

OM NOM NOM. The most perfect boot in the entire world is now _mine_. :wubu:





Annnnd these are what I'm going to be wearing to Big Girls' Paradise in Manchester in December. Fucking _hot_, no?


----------



## LunaLove

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Very pretty! I really, really like the dress. When you get it, could you let us know how it works out?



ok, so i finally got this stuff. the corset is a little small, had to remove some boning so it didn't warp. the dress IS NOT red. it's like BRIGHT NEON coral. here's a photo for the real color. i still like it enough. 

View attachment ll2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

LunaLove said:


> ok, so i finally got this stuff. the corset is a little small, had to remove some boning so it didn't warp. the dress IS NOT red. it's like BRIGHT NEON coral. here's a photo for the real color. i still like it enough.



That's pretty on you! Yeah, I read that on the reviews.


----------



## LunaLove

thanks!


so my boy went home after 4 months of being here, so i had to buy myself something to feel better. i got all this hair stuffs for $10 at Aardene. 

View attachment bows.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> OM NOM NOM. The most perfect boot in the entire world is now _mine_. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnd these are what I'm going to be wearing to Big Girls' Paradise in Manchester in December. Fucking _hot_, no?




wow! those tights/leggings are awesome! I must get a pair or 5!


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> wow! those tights/leggings are awesome! I must get a pair or 5!



You'll be pleased to know ASOS deliver worldwide and have a Curve range, which is where I got them from.  They are seriously the most comfortable and best fitting pair of leggings I've ever owned, too.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> You'll be pleased to know ASOS deliver worldwide and have a Curve range, which is where I got them from.  They are seriously the most comfortable and best fitting pair of leggings I've ever owned, too.




well I surely need a CURVE range on my thighs hahahahaa 


I will be ordering soon...oo lala


----------



## KendraLee

LunaLove said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> so my boy went home after 4 months of being here, so i had to buy myself something to feel better. i got all this hair stuffs for $10 at Aardene.



Love those Luna. Whats Aardene's?


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> well I surely need a CURVE range on my thighs hahahahaa
> 
> 
> I will be ordering soon...oo lala




I order from ASOS all the time.... am guilty of showing Bobbie too... we are suckers for ASOS curve.


----------



## HottiMegan

got these.. and a pair of blue shoes for my costume. Instead of a witch, i'm going to be Toy Story's BoPeep


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Megan you will love it aI have the dress version I adore mine but the sleeves whilst looking awesome can be a tad painful
> 
> also love love love the blue dress I get so frustrated as so much of theirs just wont fit my hips and their is such a big range in their 5x clothes hip size so you really need to read
> 
> 
> cant wait to see you in them



I am happily within the measurement range for size 4 and 5x. I have a few dresses in size 4x that fit me. I got a 5x on the top for a little room since the dresses aren't tight but they are form fitting.


----------



## BrownDown09

HottiMegan said:


> got these.. and a pair of blue shoes for my costume. Instead of a witch, i'm going to be Toy Story's BoPeep



oooh so pretty! I've always want a pair of boots but I could never find in my size.


----------



## intraultra

I made my first clothing purchase from QVC from the new Kardashian stuff. I hope it fits, the sizing is confusing me. Says it only goes up to 24, but the measurements it gave seemed larger. I ordered the 3x, canceled it, then got the 2x. Crossing my fingers.





Link


----------



## HottiMegan

BrownDown09 said:


> oooh so pretty! I've always want a pair of boots but I could never find in my size.



i'm soooo happy that they had my size. i have HUGE feet (like an 11 1/2) and these fit my calves. I can't wait to figure out a super cute outfit to wear with them


----------



## Weeze

I've been stressing... so why not blow 80 dollars at fashion bug?
I got a plain black t-shirt, plain wide leg black pants aaaaand 

THIS TOP  AND THIS COAT


----------



## CastingPearls

I couldn't find any unencrypted links to the lingerie I bought but here's some other things I got. Ellos line from Women Within. 

EDT: The third one I got was black with red, not blue.


----------



## LunaLove

both from ebay, both $10. 

the fishnets are in a 3 pack (red, white, black) 

the polish is something i've never tried but excited for... matte nail polish!


----------



## succubus_dxb

LunaLove said:


> both from ebay, both $10.
> 
> the fishnets are in a 3 pack (red, white, black)
> 
> the polish is something i've never tried but excited for... matte nail polish!



arghhhhh which ebay store did you get the stockings from?! Please oh please!


----------



## sarie

LunaLove said:


> the polish is something i've never tried but excited for... matte nail polish!


yayy! i love matte polish. a couple of lacquer producers make a top coat that magically turns glossy polish flat also (i've only tried china glaze's matte magic), and it is indeed magical! i went through a phase of making alll my polishes matte but i always preferred the murdered out (flat black) look. hopefully you'll love it :>


----------



## LunaLove

succubus_dxb said:


> arghhhhh which ebay store did you get the stockings from?! Please oh please!



http://stores.ebay.ca/rhondasfashions

go nuts!



sarie said:


> yayy! i love matte polish. a couple of lacquer producers make a top coat that magically turns glossy polish flat also (i've only tried china glaze's matte magic), and it is indeed magical! i went through a phase of making alll my polishes matte but i always preferred the murdered out (flat black) look. hopefully you'll love it :>



ooh, yeah i read a little bit about those but i was just so eager to get me some matte polish i literally purchased the first ebay listing at 4am randomly. i just know i'll love the "murdered out" black <3


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Orange Mage said:


>



Arrived today, perfect fit, awesome quality, heck yes.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 86436


View attachment 86437


View attachment 86438


View attachment 86439



:kiss2:
My new shoes arrived... Also got this dress and a red bathing suit, and some stockings... it's my Evans order from a few weeks ago.:happy:View attachment 86440


----------



## sarie

moar boots! 

View attachment boots.JPG


----------



## Tad

sarie said:


> moar boots!



Those look pretty bad-ass!


----------



## LillyBBBW

CastingPearls said:


> I couldn't find any unencrypted links to the lingerie I bought but here's some other things I got. Ellos line from Women Within.
> 
> EDT: The third one I got was black with red, not blue.



I love those, especially the last one. Let us know how they fit when you get them.


----------



## CastingPearls

LillyBBBW said:


> I love those, especially the last one. Let us know how they fit when you get them.


Thank you. I will.

I got the other two and am really pleased with everything that Ellos makes. I like the little details and the quality and texture of the fabric--not too thin..not too heavy or bulky..like Goldilocks--just right.

My only beef is that especially with the pink top shown, there is no way you can tell how it will look on a real BBW when you look at that pic. The color and design, yes..but the way it drapes, how it lays..no no no...I'd like to see more things modeled on women who are not A FULL THIRD of my size if it's going to be sold in my size. Grrrrr.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Nat- AWESOME shoes and dress! It's shorter than i imagined, but looks great on you!

Sarie- those boots are badass





also, I bought 2 of these wallets online last night without thinking of my bank balance... (one for me, one for the boy) 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat- It's shorter than i imagined



I know right..... it's cos I'm 6' tall and all the other girls I've seen the dress on must be mini's... lol



Love the wallets. 



:kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 86436
> 
> 
> View attachment 86437
> 
> 
> View attachment 86438
> 
> 
> View attachment 86439
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:
> My new shoes arrived... Also got this dress and a red bathing suit, and some stockings... it's my Evans order from a few weeks ago.:happy:View attachment 86440





sarie said:


> moar boots!



All very lovely boots! I wish I had them all for myself. :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Halloween approaches, and since I'm going out for a spooky evening on a remote wooded estate I thought I'd get a few fury essentials. Both are from Accessorize. :eat2:


----------



## Tad

I bought new shoes to keep at work (I bike in much of the year, and show up wearing snow boots most of the rest, so I leave shoes at work). Nothing all that special, but my old ones were looking pretty sad and the soles were half worn through, so I'm feeling pretty happy. Also, they have a slightly thicker heel, and I put in some gel insoles that add another quarter inch or so in the heel, so I'm also standing half an inch taller--woot!

ETA: forgot to mention, picked them up at the Sears just a couple of blocks from work. Not on special or anything, just found something comfortable at a reasonable-ish price.


----------



## Inhibited

I get 1 of 2 parcels from "yours clothing" today...
This is as good as i can take pics, the blue dress keeps showing up black
and the skirt it fits a bit odd, longer at the front than back..


----------



## Inhibited

Am going to try and get straps attached to this item


----------



## Aust99

Lovely Inhibited... would you order from them again??


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> Lovely Inhibited... would you order from them again??



I sure would am on the site now ordering


----------



## Inhibited

From yours clothing..


----------



## Inhibited

.............................


----------



## Inhibited

........................


----------



## DeniseW

I absolutely love that coat, take a pic when you get it so I can see it on you....fabulous!!





Weeze said:


> I've been stressing... so why not blow 80 dollars at fashion bug?
> I got a plain black t-shirt, plain wide leg black pants aaaaand
> 
> THIS TOP  AND THIS COAT


----------



## DeniseW

where did you get those boots?





sarie said:


> moar boots!


----------



## Tania

I love the tiger top and the nightgown, Inhibited!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I have no plans yet for NYE, but I have my dress and bag ready. I bought these two items from Evans UK just now. They were on sale for 30% off + I used the 20% off promo code mentioned in the Hot Deals thread. The total came to about $60. 

Sorry the purse pic is HUGE.


----------



## MisticalMisty

How much did shipping cost you Laura?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Shipping was 7.50 pounds which came to $12.02 US. I didn't think that was too bad considering it was being shipped overseas and I've paid nearly that much for shipping here within the States.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ThatFatGirl said:


> Shipping was 7.50 pounds which came to $12.02 US. I didn't think that was too bad considering it was being shipped overseas and I've paid nearly that much for shipping here within the States.



Oh..I agree! Maybe I'll have to take a look!


----------



## KendraLee

ThatFatGirl said:


> I have no plans yet for NYE, but I have my dress and bag ready. I bought these two items from Evans UK just now. They were on sale for 30% off + I used the 20% off promo code mentioned in the Hot Deals thread. The total came to about $60.
> 
> Sorry the purse pic is HUGE.



I hope you find somewhere great to wear that cuz its Fab


----------



## KendraLee

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 86436
> 
> 
> View attachment 86437
> 
> 
> View attachment 86438
> 
> 
> View attachment 86439
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:
> My new shoes arrived... Also got this dress and a red bathing suit, and some stockings... it's my Evans order from a few weeks ago.:happy:View attachment 86440



the dress looks even better on. You look gorgeous


----------



## KendraLee

Inhibited said:


> From yours clothing..



love the military crop cardigan and tights. Dont you love Yours?


----------



## Inhibited

KendraLee said:


> love the military crop cardigan and tights. Dont you love Yours?



I do luv yours, i have heaps on my wish list that i'm looking forward to purchasing. I'm looking forward to trying on the pants i ordered when they arrive as its hard for me to find pants that fit. I can't thank Mz Puss and Aus99 for putting me on to yours clothing....


----------



## Aust99

KendraLee said:


> the dress looks even better on. You look gorgeous


Gee thanks... :kiss2: Your so lovely!


Inhibited said:


> I do luv yours, i have heaps on my wish list that i'm looking forward to purchasing. I'm looking forward to trying on the pants i ordered when they arrive as its hard for me to find pants that fit. I can't thank Mz Puss and Aus99 for putting me on to yours clothing....


Your very welcome... Glad your loving their stuff.


----------



## Inhibited

I got a message from size up which i think is apart of yours clothing, how could i resist 20%...


----------



## Inhibited

...........................


----------



## Aust99

yeah they are... I was confused at first but yay for discounts... your a clothes buying machine!!!


----------



## Tania

Oh holy crap! I NEED THE ENGLAND MINNIE TOP!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

My crystal ball says: Tania's getting her credit card out.


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> yeah they are... I was confused at first but yay for discounts... your a clothes buying machine!!!



I used to be addicted to torrid and would give my sister my card, so it was easy to control but Yours clothing accepts pay pal so i can still buy items with out the card..


----------



## CastingPearls

LillyBBBW said:


> I love those, especially the last one. Let us know how they fit when you get them.


Okay...I got the last one and they accidentally sent me the black with blue (pictured) rather than the black with red...which is fine cos it's beautiful. What I couldn't see in the pic was the mock-wrap style top and sash..love it!

Again..Ellos from Women Within scores with nice fabric, fit and design.


----------



## Tania

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My crystal ball says: Tania's getting her credit card out.



Haha Devi. Maybe...must...resist...


----------



## cherylharrell

I am at the beach with my folks for 2 weeks. I went with my mom to K-Mart and bought some pj bottoms and long johns that were on sale. I figure they might not have them at ours. Long Johns were black 4x top due to hugfe arms 3X bottoms. The pj bottoms were fluzzy material ones with big dots on them and the other pair were black velour with a silver peace sign on them. I saw some necklaces and bracelets I wanted but couldn't afford due to getting the pj's...


----------



## KendraLee

cherylharrell said:


> I am atach with my folks for 2 weeks. I went with my mom to K-Mart and bought some pj bottoms and long johns that were on sale. I figure they might not have them at ours. Long Johns were black 4x top due to hugfe arms 3X bottoms. The pj bottoms were fluzzy material ones with big dots on them and the other pair were black velour with a silver peace sign on them. I saw some necklaces and bracelets I wanted but couldn't afford due to getting the pj's...



There's always something comforting about buying new PJ's


----------



## sarie

DeniseW said:


> where did you get those boots?


i got them at burlington coat factory for like 30usd! they're by unlisted :>


----------



## sarie

coat!







boots!






i'm shopping like i'm moving to new york instead of visiting for a long weekend. it's not even that cold there. ha!


----------



## indy500tchr

Couldn't pass this up....I've always wanted a wool trench. It was only $49.95 at Old Navy. Let's hope it fits.


----------



## cherylharrell

Yeah I needed some new pj's cuz my mom had bought me for Christmas last yr a nice warm pair but she accidentally got me an 18/20 instead of a 24. I can get into them but they are not roomy lol...


----------



## AuntHen

indy500tchr said:


> Couldn't pass this up....I've always wanted a wool trench. It was only $49.95 at Old Navy. Let's hope it fits.




Ooo did they have any in dark/charocoal gray? I want one!


----------



## indy500tchr

fat9276 said:


> Ooo did they have any in dark/charocoal gray? I want one!


 
No it was either black or brown  If they had a gray I would have snapped it up in a hot second. 

BTW it fits like a dream. I've never had a coat fit me so well!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 86826

Love how drapey this dress is. I ordered it a size bigger than normal to emphasise the look. 
View attachment 86827

I've been lusting after this bomber jacket for a while... I've seen so many hot girls lately wearing this style so I'm hoping it works on me. 
View attachment 86828

Love the length of this one... you can never have too many cardigans. 






Plus a white cami and some jewelry...:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Nat- i've been wanting that bomber jacket forEVER! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I absolutely love that grey jersey cold shoulder dress!

Too bad I'm too fat for ASOS. Since better health doesn't seem to be motivating me to lose weight, I swear better fashion should (seriously).

I don't think this is the first time I've said this. :/


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat- i've been wanting that bomber jacket forEVER! Can't wait to see pictures!


I paid full price for it... I have been waiting for a sale but couldn't stand it much longer... I searched and searched for a damned code but couldn't find one... 

Will post pics when I get it... 



ThatFatGirl said:


> I absolutely love that grey jersey cold shoulder dress!
> 
> Too bad I'm too fat for ASOS. Since better health doesn't seem to be motivating me to lose weight, I swear better fashion should (seriously).
> 
> I don't think this is the first time I've said this. :/


Come to the ASOS side.... (I'm close to their max... by ordering one size bigger, I hit the limit.. )


----------



## succubus_dxb

I bought a body suit thingy from Dr Rey's Shapewear from tArget, it's like a swimsuit but fits under my boobs (so it perks them up in my bra)- it's AWESOME. Just smooths everything down a bit, on sale from $49 to $35


----------



## Carrie

I _really_ need to get off of Sephora's email list. I am helpless to resist its siren song. :\

Bare Escentuals Retro Lounge Eye Kit





Smashbox Wish for the Perfect Pencils Kit





Urban Decay Smoke Out Kit, in Sweet Lucy





....and I rationalized this purchase with this freebie clutch filled with 12 free samples, which are essentially my version of crack. Promo code ONTHEGO.


----------



## CastingPearls

Carrie said:


> I _really_ need to get off of Sephora's email list. I am helpless to resist its siren song. :\
> 
> Bare Escentuals Retro Lounge Eye Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smashbox Wish for the Perfect Pencils Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Smoke Out Kit, in Sweet Lucy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and I rationalized this purchase with this freebie clutch filled with 12 free samples, which are essentially my version of crack. Promo code ONTHEGO.


Free Sephora samples are also my form of crack. I am their snail-mail and email list whore and they know it.


----------



## Tania

I was tempted, too. But I refrained...for now.


----------



## Laura2008

Was visiting Cleveland yesterday and went on a shopping spree! Here's a photo of the new striped sweater and a jean skirt from Torrid. I bought the belt from Dots and the boots from Payless. The flower hair clip is also from Dots and can be clipped in the hair or worn as a pin. 

View attachment tmpphpGwIbvM.jpg


----------



## Brenda




----------



## The Orange Mage

I decided after about 18 years to try a different style of glasses. Going thick-framed for extra nerd power!  Thanks to zennioptical.com because they're $12.95 with $5 flat-rate shipping!

Oh, and six shirts on clearance at Hot Topic for less than $10 a piece shipped. 

GO GO GADGET COLLAGE!






They will probably arrive by Friday!


----------



## Rowan

a big tshirt and pj bottoms from casual male.


----------



## Tania

I'm loving the Lane Bryant holiday stuff! Today, I took advantage of the 40% off sale in purchasing:











and three pairs of boyshort panties.

I may hit up the website tomorrow for a red strapless dress and a skirt/bustier cocktail ensemble.


----------



## cherylharrell

Loving that Torrid stuff on you. If that top weren't striped I'd be wanting it for myself.  Went in K-Mart yesterday with my mom and they had 20% off sales. Found some leggings style pj pants on clearance for $8.99. I finally found some acid wash jean leggings similar to the ones I have and have had for yrs but are outgrowing. They are made of a cottonly material and not denim but look denimy. I was walking by some skinny peoples clothes and saw them. I went and looked at them and lo and behold they had them in 3X. I usually don't find cute stuff in K-Mart that often. They have too much old lady and boring stuff. I am wearing them later today...


----------



## Inhibited

Yay for tax cheques


----------



## Inhibited

......................


----------



## Gingembre

Oooh, Inhibited, i LOVE your purchases - all of them!

Here in the other hemisphere, it has got COLD! So today i bought some new slippers...






...and some fingerless gloves (which I wore in the office most of today because apparently it isn't cold enough to necessitate putting the heating on yet ):


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a lot today, lol. 

I bought a new purse. Same style as my summer one, except in dark purple... kinda eggplanty. Also got a black and green flannel coin purse. Really cute and about 30% off the original price.

Also got a gold flower ring with pearls and rhinestones, some makeup, some body butters, a perfume, dog cologne (smells of vanilla and coconut), incense, and other little things. Also... books!!!  Soooo excited about my books! It was, all in all, a nice shopping day. I don't actually like shopping, but I at least got everything I wanted to buy recently, and got it all within 2 hours.


----------



## cherylharrell

This week it was acid wash jean leggings and some leggings styole pj pants in K-Mart. I also got some knitting needles and crochet hooks, like Denise and Addi Turbo's at a yarn shop here at the beach...


----------



## LunaLove

corset and undies(NWT) from ebay 

leggings ($15) from torrid 

alice costume ($16) from torrid. gotta love clearance halloween goodies. 

View attachment green.jpg


View attachment corset.jpg


View attachment leggings.jpg


View attachment alice.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I got two new bras, a pink on and beige. I also got the new pairs of undies, a leopard print, butterfly print and a polka dot pair with ruffles.. All on sale at the Avenue.. I needed bras, mine were getting pretty sad.


----------



## Vespertine

I think it's as good as Dr. Brandt's variety and is less than half the price. :wubu: 

View attachment Derma-E-Microdermabrasion-Scrub.jpg


----------



## peoplelike

I bought a new coat..


----------



## Tania

I bought prescription sunglasses today.

The black and white Versaces I wanted vs. the pink and brown Juicy Couture frames I actually got. 

(Why do shades always give one "hangover face"?) 

View attachment IMG_0219.JPG


View attachment IMG_0217.JPG


----------



## Tania

I didn't exactly pay for it, but I did order it today...a Christmas gift from my mother to me! The Orion Pan American bag I've been wanting forever!






Now I need the China Clipper tramp stamp to go with it.


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> I bought prescription sunglasses today.
> 
> The black and white Versaces I wanted vs. the pink and brown Juicy Couture frames I actually got.
> 
> (Why do shades always give one "hangover face"?)



You are ever so gorgeous and LOL @ hangover face! 

I love the Juicy Frame on you! In fact, I think I like it more than the Versace because the pink is more subtle and suits you so well!


----------



## The Orange Mage

I didn't buy it today, but it came in today.

All I can say, is that I need to look closer at stuff I buy online. This is the second time I've ordered something with shades of gray on it and found out in person that there are glittery and/or sequined bits hidden on it! 

Might be savable if I knew how to remove whatever keeps them attached...


----------



## ThatFatGirl

The Orange Mage said:


> I didn't buy it today, but it came in today.
> 
> All I can say, is that I need to look closer at stuff I buy online. This is the second time I've ordered something with shades of gray on it and found out in person that there are glittery and/or sequined bits hidden on it!
> 
> Might be savable if I knew how to remove whatever keeps them attached...



heh... I just watched this today. Skip ahead to :40 
http://jezebel.com/5691185/your-latest-internet-meme--tons-of-fucking-sequins

I think you might be able to remove the sequins with a seam ripper from the back.


----------



## Tania

Thanks Gracie. :*

I bought this via Kiyonna this morning...


----------



## Tracyarts

I went thrift shopping and the Thrift Goddess was smiling down on me because I found some goodies. 

Two pairs of unworn shoes, still had all the original tags and everything on them. One pair is a budget knockoff of the closed toe Birkenstock clogs in a pale beige suede (they were three bucks). The other pair are brown platform thongs (they were six). 

One of those shelf-bra camisole tops that has an empire waist, shaped bust, and little lace-up placket in the middle of the neckline, in a pretty chambray blue color. (It was three bucks).

A tie dyed lightweight cotton skirt with sequin trim in pink and white. It's actually too small as-is but it's very A-lined, so I bought it to cut the top part off and make a short skirt from it. (It was four bucks). 

Aside from that, a tiny muffin tin that will fit in my toaster oven (99 cents), and a little Pyrex baking pan to fit in it as well (55 cents). So, quite a nice little haul for less than twenty bucks.

Tracy


----------



## bonified

I just love thrift store shopping, they are called "op shops" here. My favest tshirt in the world that I will cry when dies cost me $2 lol 

These tho, i got today, im a size 11 so its difficult at times. These were buy one get 1 half price, so I got 2 pairs for after I flog the first pair to death this summer. View attachment nushuze.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute top! You'll have to post some pics of yourself in it...


----------



## succubus_dxb

bonified said:


> I just love thrift store shopping, they are called "op shops" here. My favest tshirt in the world that I will cry when dies cost me $2 lol
> 
> These tho, i got today, im a size 11 so its difficult at times. These were buy one get 1 half price, so I got 2 pairs for after I flog the first pair to death this summer. View attachment 87444



Let me guess- payless shoes?! I almost bought these exact shoes a few weeks ago, then remembered I have their dopplegangers at home


----------



## bonified

lol top guess! Good ol payless - never find anything hardly, but every 6 months or so there might just be something semi decent & not too german lesbian touristy lookin in my size. I spend most of my un barefoot time in low cut converse or thongs so it was a good surprise find and im liking the fact they are slip on.


----------



## Wild Zero

I needed running shoes and got these two


----------



## The Orange Mage

Definitely digging that second pair!


----------



## sarie

a bunch of stuff for the living room! we had a bunch of mismatched pieces that were just grating away at my soul so i had to make things happen. still a long way to go but i'm happy with it so far (mirror will be hung)!

edit: i realise that this isn't technically fashion -- but i didn't know where else to put it! 

View attachment living.JPG


----------



## Tad

Actually yesterday.....A pair of Doc Marten ankle-boots. 

Not insulated, so I'll need warm socks inside them this winter, but after the last three pairs of ankle-boots I bought had the sole crack within about a year of use, I decided that my priority was to get something that I _knew_ had a good quality sole to it.


----------



## Tania

Tad said:


> Actually yesterday.....A pair of Doc Marten ankle-boots.
> 
> Not insulated, so I'll need warm socks inside them this winter, but after the last three pairs of ankle-boots I bought had the sole crack within about a year of use, I decided that my priority was to get something that I _knew_ had a good quality sole to it.



I still have my Docs...from *1994*!  Good choice!


----------



## Paul

sarie said:


> a bunch of stuff for the living room! we had a bunch of mismatched pieces that were just grating away at my soul so i had to make things happen. still a long way to go but i'm happy with it so far (mirror will be hung)!
> 
> edit: i realise that this isn't technically fashion -- but i didn't know where else to put it!


Nice livingroom--good buys.


----------



## HottiMegan

After trying a few stores i finally got me some Big Sexy Hair dry volumizing shampoo (love this stuff and it works!)
I also got some Sticky base coat. It's like the only thing to keep my nail polish on.


----------



## Vespertine

Tania said:


> Thanks Gracie. :*
> 
> I bought this via Kiyonna this morning...



So cute! Eeeeee... want!


----------



## Tania

Vespertine said:


> So cute! Eeeeee... want!



You should seriously consider grabbing one - not too horrendously-priced for a sweater, AND they come in blue, too! Mine's arriving later today. Can't wait!


----------



## Cors

Love the colours Sarie! 

Tania, I am off to hunt for a similar top in my size! I love how the design hides my thick bra straps because strapless bras and I don't go that well together! 

I am not a purse girl (I own four and that's it) but I acquired two beauties recently and they look kinda cute together - boy bag and girl bag.


----------



## Tania

I love that lipstick red color, and the bags are a totally usable size!

Ok, because Cheryl asked (I really, really, really love this sweater OMG)... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-23 at 15.49 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-11-23 at 15.49 #2.jpg


----------



## LunaLove

came in the mail today ~ awe they so cute! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-22 at 13.36.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

That looks so cute on you!  The undies are cute too!


----------



## Wild Zero

Originally $100 for the sneakers and tee, I got both for $22


----------



## Tracyarts

I got these shoes at Target. I'm surprised they fit, because usually I need a wide, but even with the strap fastened so that all the velcro is covered they're just big enough to go across the top of my foot. 






Tracy


----------



## gobettiepurple

I bought new underthings from the lane bryant outlet in lake elsinore!

They were having an entire store 40% off sale! it was so freakin awesome! i am going back before the holidays and probably after! lol!

SOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!


----------



## intraultra

I bought way too much today, but in my defense it's not often I get to visit most of these stores since there aren't any where I live.

Kohl's -- Simply Vera hat, infinity scarf, gloves with studded bows.
Bonton -- Rocket Dog booties in black and gray (TONS of ankle room in these, I had to buy both colors).
F21 -- a few nail polishes, tons of headbands and other hair accessories.
Sephora -- MUFE HD foundation and powder, smashbox color correcting primer (a small one to try), Sephora by OPI nail polish in Already Famous.
Target -- one (or more) of pretty much every Hello Kitty item in the dollar section.
Avenue -- a couple beaded bracelet sets, a lace top on clearance, two pairs of footless tights and hoop earrings. (I went there specifically to try on their boots, and they weren't even close to fitting my calves.)
Pier 1 -- flower rings in 3 colors and a jewelry armoire.

And now I vow not to buy any more clothing, jewelry or makeup until 2011.


----------



## thatgirl08

I don't know about you guys but I got some seriously bomb deals on black Friday.. and I didn't even go to the mall until 2pm.

For about $130 I got seven tank tops (ON), two shirts for work (LB), a cardigan (ON), a nightgown (LB), a pair of flats (Charlotte Russe), about 50 pairs of stud earrings (Claires), a head band (Charlotte Russe), a wallet (Charlotte Russe), two body sprays (Victoria Secret), a compact mirror (Charlotte Russe.. this was free with my $30 purchase!), a necklace (Claires), two pairs of socks (Claires) and lunch at Tom Wahl's. Amazing day. I LOVE SHOPPING.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm going to jail. I just want to let you all know now to cushion the shock when it actually happens. I just want y'all to know that when I do get tossed in the clink, I want the thread for it to be placed here on the clothing board where it belongs. I blew all my money on sales. 

I bought these earrings at Overstock dot com

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Italian-Sterling-Silver-Twisted-Hoop-Earrings/3478403/product.html

I bought these items at One Stop Plus:

http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=0544-31856-1244
http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=0544-22328-1263 Black Grey Print
http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=1160-71714-1300 White
http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=1160-71714-1300 Black
http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=1160-12115-1300 Sage
http://www.onestopplus.com/product.aspx?QOID=0040-76049-1337 Black

And these items at Sactuarie dot com:

http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/olgrcolymobu.html Brown
http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/blcolymobuto.html Black
http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/pucolymobuto.html Purple
http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/ruredcolymob.html Red

omg.... and I bought two pairs of boots from Payless dot com. :doh: :

http://www.payless.com/store/produc...&lotId=079304&category=&catdisplayName=Womens
http://www.payless.com/store/produc...&lotId=079314&category=&catdisplayName=Womens





ETA: And I need someone to STOP me from looking at this bag:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Amerileather-Bailey-Lambskin-Tote-Bag/5458388/product.html


----------



## intraultra

I'm not a fan of denim jackets in general, but I seriously LOVE that one, Lilly. The earrings are really unique, too.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Winter is here, and it's time to stay indoors and get snuggly. I also bought a slanket!


----------



## spiritangel

wowsers sooo much pretty stuffs

I gots a ranger non stick heat resistant craft matt, some stamp and bond embossing powder some c6 envelopes and some ribbon 

decided I needed to spend half of my reading monies on myself or I will end up resenting doing them


----------



## Carrie

Lane Bryant had a BOGO sale on everything this weekend, so I stocked up on bras, including these new colors & lacy versions of my favorite balconette bra.

Yay, pink! Last time I checked they only had this in black, white and beige in my size.






Loving this new lacy version of the same bra, the detail is so pretty. Got it in sunshine and amazon.











Plus I'm pretty sure wearing the green one is going to make my hair all flowy and poetically windblown just like the model's, so I've got that going for me.


----------



## AnnMarie

I've hit the ON and LB sales over the past few days - ugh, ouchie on the money, but I saved a ton (about $325 savings on those two - paid around 260ish) and now am hopefully stocked up on bras, tanks and some more sweaters. I have no idea when it happened really, but I've become a sweater person, and I clearly can't have enough. Here's a few of my recent grabs. 

(The argyle I've had for a couple of weeks, in two colors - Love them, but between these and two I bought last year, and another I bought a few months back - I'm becoming the argyle lady... not sure if that's good or bad, but there it is.)

And the bra, I got 6 of them, all the t-shirt bra which I find really comfy now, and I don't have to fight with quad boob at work.


I also hit zappos with some shoe experimentation - not sure it's going to work, but was worth a shot for free shipping to and from. 

View attachment on793051-04vliv01.jpg


View attachment on793056-03vliv01.jpg


View attachment on793087-00vliv01.jpg


View attachment on793108-02vliv01.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-11-28 at 11.05.27 PM.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

LillyBBBW said:


> ....ETA: And I need someone to STOP me from looking at this bag:
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Amerileather-Bailey-Lambskin-Tote-Bag/5458388/product.html



Argh! I went to look and ended up buying this one! Love it!

View attachment origami.jpg​


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 86826
> 
> Love how drapey this dress is. I ordered it a size bigger than normal to emphasise the look.
> View attachment 86827
> 
> I've been lusting after this bomber jacket for a while... I've seen so many hot girls lately wearing this style so I'm hoping it works on me.
> View attachment 86828
> 
> Love the length of this one... you can never have too many cardigans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a white cami and some jewelry...:happy:




Nat- have you got this order yet? I think i'm going to get the grey drapey dress, but would love to see it on you!


----------



## Aust99

Yes... I got it the other day.. I'll take a pic once I've styled it up.. lol

Don't get a size bigger, the dress is drapey enough, too much in my case as I went up a size. 

It is also quite thin so you will need to wear something underneath like a slip or something if you don't want to show too much off. 


Ps.. the jacket is awesome.... can't wait until it's cool enough out to wear.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Bought a peacoat.


----------



## Tania

Groovy coat! You'll have to model it for us later!


----------



## HottiMegan

I took advantage of cyber monday and got this dress for roughly $18 shipped


----------



## Bettie Bomb

Not fashion related... 
but I did buy Six Feet Under Season 4 &5


----------



## sarie

the sensuous wrap (la redoute)






ribbed sweater tunic (jess london)






corduroy blazer (la redoute)






i want everything la redoute!

oh! i didn't buy these, but a friend brought them back from mister rabbit in okc. im so in love with them! baby envelopes!






oh ps: thank you for all the rep and sweet comments about my wacktastic living room <3


----------



## CastingPearls

A LE 8 oz jar of moisturizer and a new pebble leather red bag

http://images-p.qvc.com/is-viewers/dynapi/src/lib/tsapi/images/cover.gif?315x280
EDT: Okay..evidently the pic is encrypted. It's nice. LOL


----------



## DeniseW

lol...I told my husband I wanted Hope In A Jar for Christmas and now he is going crazy trying to find it somewhere.....do you like it?





CastingPearls said:


> A LE 8 oz jar of moisturizer and a new pebble leather red bag
> 
> http://images-p.qvc.com/is-viewers/dynapi/src/lib/tsapi/images/cover.gif?315x280
> EDT: Okay..evidently the pic is encrypted. It's nice. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

DeniseW said:


> lol...I told my husband I wanted Hope In A Jar for Christmas and now he is going crazy trying to find it somewhere.....do you like it?


I've been using it for years. I love it. Did you try QVC? (or is that HSN?)


----------



## Tania

Sephora has it! 

Ulta might, as well.


----------



## DeniseW

yeah, he'll probably end up at Sephora, he doesn't use a computer, I can't wait to try it....






Tania said:


> Sephora has it!
> 
> Ulta might, as well.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Yesterday I bought a scarf that's mainly maroonish red with skinny gold stripes in it... like a cheap version of a Gryffindor scarf 

I also got lime green hand-knit mitts  I love them!


----------



## spiritangel

we elll

I paid almost half and lay awayed (we call it lay by btw) a sewing machine was too good a deal with a discount voucher I had

went on a craft splurge got stamps, paints, mediums (like 5 bottles of crackle but like $1 ea), flowers for the bearbies, and some other crafty bits and bobs

and seafood for dinner

and am contemplating looking for a new outfit out of my winnings or buying that lingerie set I am in looove iwth from lisas


----------



## LillyBBBW

CastingPearls said:


> A LE 8 oz jar of moisturizer and a new pebble leather red bag
> 
> http://images-p.qvc.com/is-viewers/dynapi/src/lib/tsapi/images/cover.gif?315x280
> EDT: Okay..evidently the pic is encrypted. It's nice. LOL





DeniseW said:


> lol...I told my husband I wanted Hope In A Jar for Christmas and now he is going crazy trying to find it somewhere.....do you like it?



I love HIAJ. I've been using the one for dry sensitive skin which is the only reason I didn't buy the Oprah commemorative one. It only comes in the original formula. You can also buy it at Drugstore.com.


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> we elll
> 
> I paid almost half and lay awayed (we call it lay by btw) a sewing machine was too good a deal with a discount voucher I had
> 
> went on a craft splurge got stamps, paints, mediums (like 5 bottles of crackle but like $1 ea), flowers for the bearbies, and some other crafty bits and bobs
> 
> and seafood for dinner
> 
> and am contemplating looking for a new outfit out of my winnings or buying that lingerie set I am in looove iwth from lisas


 
But, did you buy any clothes? haha


----------



## bmann0413

I think this is very fashionable. A Sonic winter shirt and a Sonic beanie.


----------



## spiritangel

Surlysomething said:


> But, did you buy any clothes? haha



well does bidding on something yesterday count if I only won it today???






and the absolutely happy happy thing it cost me $9.80 including postage


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> well does bidding on something yesterday count if I only won it today???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the absolutely happy happy thing it cost me $9.80 including postage



Thats heaps pretty, i really like it.. will look great on you..:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

spiritangel said:


> well does bidding on something yesterday count if I only won it today???
> 
> 
> 
> and the absolutely happy happy thing it cost me $9.80 including postage


 
It sure does! That's really pretty.


----------



## spiritangel

thanks Inhibited and Surly

I cant wait to get my mitts on it should be here late next week give or take depending on when it is sent


----------



## ashmamma84

Talbots Haul: over a couple weeks

Jacket in Society Blue
Ruffle Origami Shirt in Opal
V-Neck Cashmere Boyfriend Sweater in Lt Raspberry Mouse
Full Silk Taffeta Skirt in Festive Blue
Scoop neck Cashmere Sweater in Holiday Pink 

View attachment 03019031_0057.jpg


View attachment 03075110_6259.jpg


View attachment 03121176_3137.jpg


View attachment 04018012_7250.jpg


View attachment 04121276_3192.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

Couple pairs of shoes - Ninewest

The pumps are for work. The flats are for weekends/commuting on non snow days. 

View attachment PG.BTCARLY.GREYLE.PD.jpg


View attachment PG.BTCASSIE.GRYMUME.PD.jpg


View attachment PG.GALAXYL1.PEWTESY.PD.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> well does bidding on something yesterday count if I only won it today???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the absolutely happy happy thing it cost me $9.80 including postage


The colors are soooo lovely. Wear it in good health!


----------



## DeerVictory

ashmamma84 said:


> Talbots Haul: over a couple weeks
> 
> Jacket in Society Blue
> Ruffle Origami Shirt in Opal
> V-Neck Cashmere Boyfriend Sweater in Lt Raspberry Mouse
> Full Silk Taffeta Skirt in Festive Blue
> Scoop neck Cashmere Sweater in Holiday Pink



I love that blue skirt so hard.


----------



## Tanuki

I got a LOT of stuff from torrid... expect pictures when it comes <3! *excited*


----------



## ashmamma84

DeerVictory said:


> I love that blue skirt so hard.



Thanks! I'm planning to wear it to a company holiday party. I think. lol


----------



## Cors

ashmamma84 said:


> Talbots Haul: over a couple weeks
> 
> Jacket in Society Blue
> Ruffle Origami Shirt in Opal
> V-Neck Cashmere Boyfriend Sweater in Lt Raspberry Mouse
> Full Silk Taffeta Skirt in Festive Blue
> Scoop neck Cashmere Sweater in Holiday Pink



I looove your taste!


----------



## ashmamma84

Cors said:


> I looove your taste!



Thank you, doll!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Two long tank tops and a hoodie, both from Target!


----------



## cherylharrell

In Claires jewelry I got 2 pairs of earrings on clearance black and turquise that look like daisies and a pair of hoop earrings which are christmas earrings. In Body Central the clothes are too small but they have jewelry for $3.90 so I got a cute gold and beaded necklace. In Ashley Stewart I got 2 nice beaded bracelets on clearance sale for $3 something. In Macys I bought several pairs of earrings for my dad to give to my mom for Christmas. At his age 89, he can't really get out to get her stuff. In Walmart it was soy milk eggnog and chocolate Yoplait yoghurt...


----------



## Webmaster

I can't resist a good pair of jeans and have dozens sitting in my closet. Problem with jeans is that they are very unforgiving even with minor weight fluctuations. Which, of course, means that one needs a few in various sizes, and for me that means 30 through 33. Most of mine are inexpensive garden variety jeans, but I also have some button fly Diesels and Ed Hardys. Now yesterday I saw button fly 7 For All Mankinds at CostCo for US$59.95, which is insanely low for 7s. Of course, not in my size. Grrrr. I even drove to another CostCo, but that didn't have any premium jeans (do they match their merchandise to the socioeconomic properties of the zip code?).


----------



## ashmamma84

Laura Mercier Bath Treats! 

View attachment 0476977024118R_300x400.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

I went shoppin at Wallyworld at 1am this moring and bought all the ingredients for Christmas cookies.


----------



## Sweetnlow

Mostly make up and skincare products for my older sisters!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought fabric and ribbon to make these: http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/quiltball.html
I made them with my mom as a kid and want to make some for Max's teachers and his principal who is retiring and has been so awesome dealing with Max's bullies.


----------



## Tania

I bought this via eShakti! Makes me happy.  

View attachment CL0020876.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

i went shopping today and got a pair of black footless tights, a pair of herringbone tights and these for loungin' around:




I haven't worn tights since i was a little girl.


----------



## DeniseW

where did you get them? I saw some in one of the catalogs, Roaman's or Lane Bryant....




HottiMegan said:


> i went shopping today and got a pair of black footless tights, a pair of herringbone tights and these for loungin' around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't worn tights since i was a little girl.


----------



## HottiMegan

Avenue for all of it. I haven't tried any of them on yet. For the tights i got their EE which goes up to 6' tall and 375lbs. I should be good on that


----------



## Aust99

On getting the good news about work, I went onto ASOS and bought some new clothes for the summer... Yay for being employed.. lol
View attachment 88231
View attachment 88232
View attachment 88233
View attachment 88234
View attachment 88235
(accidentally bought 2 of these... oops... when I went to change the size I didn't delete the smaller one) 

And....


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 88236
View attachment 88237






And, as I have just had one of the most stressful weeks of my life, I bought the thing I really wanted but didn't buy because it was too expensive.... as a treat for myself... 

View attachment 88238


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 88236
> View attachment 88237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I have just had one of the most stressful weeks of my life, I bought the thing I really wanted but didn't buy because it was too expensive.... as a treat for myself...
> 
> View attachment 88238


 

It's good to treat yourself. IF we don't, then what's the point of all the work, right? Good on ya!


----------



## spiritangel

Hot fix rhinestones (trust me a crazy amount I added it up earlier today) and I already have a shirt in mind to try them on when they and my Irock arrive


----------



## CastingPearls

Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Dry Oil Body Spray.

If I could lick myself without looking perverted or insane I would. I smell like biscotti!


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Dry Oil Body Spray.
> 
> If I could lick myself without looking perverted or insane I would. I smell like biscotti!



If you smell like biscotti, who wouldn't want to lick you?


----------



## cherylharrell

My mom had to go to Garden Ridge so I looked in the mall while she went there. I found some cute earrings in Body Central for $3.90. The clothes are too small to fit me so I only go for the jewelry and purses. Went to Charlotte Russe and same deal there with the clothes being too small to fit me so I only go for the jewelry and purses. I got for $5 each, 2 nice necklaces and a purse.


----------



## thatgirl08

I got a free body glitter thing from Victoria's Secret which I loooove. Also, some headbands from Payless & a self help book from Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got an early Christmas present. One of those girly Bonne Bell flavored lip balm gift sets. This one was a tin with six coca-cola and related flavor balms. Coke, cherry coke, vanilla coke, black cherry vanilla coke, sprite, and root beer. I used to get a Bonne Bell Christmas pack every year from my aunt when I was a girl and for some reason I really wanted one this year too.

Tracy


----------



## LillyBBBW

I love my nieces to pieces! I just bought them a Wii bundle for Christmas. Mama says they've all been good this year so I splurged.


----------



## HottiMegan

you're a super nice aunt Lilly  I'm hoping that hubby will fix our wii for xmas. He has had it taken apart for almost 2 years. I'm getting to the point that i don't believe that he'll actually put it back together. And he'd get mad at me if i just bought a new one..


----------



## Tania

My semester just ended, so I bought this Igigi dress to help me recover... 

View attachment belleoftheball.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

The four shirts are American Apparel stuff I ordered earlier that arrived today. The jeans are some original Levi's 684s (or maybe 784s?) I sniped on eBay half an hour ago that are my exact size of 27x34. Score one for unisex sizing!


----------



## cherylharrell

I LOVE those Levi's. Wish they made them in plus sizes. I liked the Bonnie Bell stuff. I've forgotten about it, it's been so long since I wore it...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Nat- I've been lusting after almost everything you've bought!

Tania- that is a STUNNING dress!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat- I've been lusting after almost everything you've bought!
> 
> Tania- that is a STUNNING dress!



I'm most excited about the cape... I am looking forward to next winter.. lol


----------



## Carrie

I really need to remove QVC/HSN from my channel rotation for late-night channel surfing. I ordered a Clarisonic Mia the other night. I'm really excited, though, because I've become somewhat obsessed with my skin recently and an aesthetician told me last week how important exfoliation is for boosting the efficacy of anti-aging/wrinkle serums and such. So I figured, okay! Exfoliation, ho. 







Also, I bought a hot water heater today for my house, but I'm not really excited about that. :\


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> I'm most excited about the cape... I am looking forward to next winter.. lol



It arrived.... in record time... took less than a week to get from snowy UK to sunny Australia.... I love love love the cape and can't wait for the cooler months to wear it... 

Taking advantage of the free shipping, I ordered these pants from Asos the other day.... shouldn't be too long now... 
View attachment 88449
I love how ridiculously wide they are...






Merry Christmas Ladies. 
:kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

I thought a perfume I used to wear was no longer made but I found it online. YAAAAYYY Montana


----------



## Tania

Sofft Amalfi pumps from Zappo's!

They're sude with patent bow accents.  

View attachment Photo on 2010-12-20 at 18.39 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-12-20 at 18.39.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Cute shoes!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, I love them!

And thanks, Bobbi, Kim, and I, for the comments on the dress. :*


----------



## BrownDown09

I was saving for a new DVD player from amazon but I started browsing in the beauty section so..... 

View attachment 31K3cGZFfRL._SS420_.jpg


View attachment 21zQt+0+BWL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

I LOVE those wideleg pants. I used to wear stuff like that in the 60's and 70's and still do. I need to find me some really wide ones like those.


----------



## Tania

The dress arrived! 

View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> The dress arrived!


It honestly looks better on you than the model.


----------



## Tania

Bless you, kind lady! I love Fluvia, so I take that as an amazingly nice compliment! :*


----------



## cherylharrell

Agreed! It looks really good on you!


----------



## Tania

:* Cheryl.

Ok, my bro's GF and I went crazy at the malls today.

I bought two bras at VS (I'm apparently 36DD over there now, when the hell did that happen?) and two dresses at Torrid (the black one's being delivered from the Tracy store - not ideal, but I'll take it).


----------



## CarlaSixx

A pair of chunky silver earrings
a ring that's actually a watch
a black Demi bra that'll hopefully look hot
a pair of black cargo pants
a pixi hem skirt with a shirted band
and A black long sleeve extra soft cowl neck shirt with a cool hem

saved over 110$ today! Yay for sales and Christmas giftcard!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 88680
View attachment 88681
View attachment 88682

I seriously need to stop shopping... but when the deals are this good I can't resist. I haven't shopped with Yoursclothing for years. They turned me off with a mis-sized bra so I have avoided them since. However, I do window shop there a bit and get emails. I have been looking for some jeggins to fit me for ages, Evans let me down as they arrived and did not fit at all... So I got two different coloured jeggings, a 'dressy' bolero and the dress above, which I thought was cute.




:kiss2:


----------



## evilvampire

bought freaking tires.... isnt something that I wanted to spend loads of money on but needed them  always something hunh?


----------



## HottiMegan

tires are always a bummer to have to buy.


----------



## Surlysomething

evilvampire said:


> bought freaking tires.... isnt something that I wanted to spend loads of money on but needed them  always something hunh?




You know this is the clothing/fashion thread, right? Hahaha

Are you wearing your tires...I want a picture!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 88680
> View attachment 88681
> View attachment 88682
> 
> I seriously need to stop shopping... but when the deals are this good I can't resist. I haven't shopped with Yoursclothing for years. They turned me off with a mis-sized bra so I have avoided them since. However, I do window shop there a bit and get emails. I have been looking for some jeggins to fit me for ages, Evans let me down as they arrived and did not fit at all... So I got two different coloured jeggings, a 'dressy' bolero and the dress above, which I thought was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



Nat! let me know how to jeggings work out- I would like to try them, ASOS pair i bought were a huge failure... I think i'm just bad with wearing things lower than my natural waist. I like to feel pinched, not muffin-toppy :/


----------



## QueenB

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 88680
> View attachment 88681
> View attachment 88682
> 
> I seriously need to stop shopping... but when the deals are this good I can't resist. I haven't shopped with Yoursclothing for years. They turned me off with a mis-sized bra so I have avoided them since. However, I do window shop there a bit and get emails. I have been looking for some jeggins to fit me for ages, Evans let me down as they arrived and did not fit at all... So I got two different coloured jeggings, a 'dressy' bolero and the dress above, which I thought was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



shit, i want all of that. super fucking cuuuute.


----------



## CarlaSixx

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat! let me know how to jeggings work out- I would like to try them, ASOS pair i bought were a huge failure... I think i'm just bad with wearing things lower than my natural waist. I like to feel pinched, not muffin-toppy :/



This is the problem I have as well. Everything I wear sits about 4 inches above my belly button because any lower feels awkward and muffin-toppy.


----------



## Gingembre

succubus_dxb said:


> I think i'm just bad with wearing things lower than my natural waist. I like to feel pinched, not muffin-toppy :/



Ohh I know what you mean! I don't think they do them in jeggings (sorry!) but I recently bought some high waisted leggings from New Look....best things ever!


----------



## cherylharrell

You are so lucky to be able to get bras in VS. I cannot buy there cuz they do not carry my size. Why can't they carry plus size bras????


----------



## Gingembre

I just bought a new interview outfit for all the interviews I am going to have in 2011 *prays*...! (FTR, I will be wearing a cami under the dress so it's not quite so boobalicious! )

I really hope the boots fit/are nice...i'm concerned they're going to look a bit like wellington boots! I didn't really want heeled boots coz i'm not very good at walking in heels, especially if i end up pacing around London all day in them...just have to see when they get here.


----------



## BlackBBW2010

I am now beyond poor. It's all Asos's fault. They started accepting debit cards and I knew I'd never have money..ever again. They were on sale though


----------



## toni

I picked up this baby at the Coach outlet. Silver poppy...*SWOON* It just came in from the retail store, 1/3 of the price and I had a 20% off coupon. I am in total LOVE with it. 

View attachment poopy.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

A shit load of things in the ASOS sale......help me god. pics soon.


----------



## CastingPearls

I bought a ton of panties from Torrid and a J. Jill silk sweater dress on clearance that I can't find a pic of!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> A shit load of things in the ASOS sale......help me god. pics soon.



I'm on a self imposed online shopping ban so I can't wait to see what you got.... I'll live through you for a month or two.


----------



## penguin

Well, I bought them on Monday, but they arrived today. I got me some sexy fishnets.


----------



## Aust99

Oh my.. they are some sexy stockings..


----------



## penguin

I took some pictures, but they were pretty crappy. I'll have to try again later...or get him to take some!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a cool thin scarf thingy with black fringe, green magic gloves for the winter, a pair of neon green earrings, a pair of neone yellow earrings, and a pair of neon orange earrings (all triangular). I think I bought something else, too, but I can't remember what and don't feel like going to get the bag, lol.

Also bought myself a haircut, if that counts, lol.


----------



## sylviasanders

I got a new Coach Monogram hat.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Nat, I bought that grey dress with the cutout sleeves, so I sure as shit hope you liked it when you got it! It was super cheap, and i'd liked it for a while. I really don't have a lot of luck shopping online, so they'll probably all go back up on e-bay  but it's fun to press 'check out'!


----------



## CastingPearls

I didn't have an amethyst so I got this:


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't have an amethyst so I got this:


 
Ooo that's pretty. Amethyst is my favourite stone - and the name of my daughter


----------



## lalatx

I bought a book on vintage hairstyling. I have been doing vintage hairstyles on myself and friends for a few yrs now but I want to learn some more techniques and hairstyles. Super excited. 

View attachment 6a00df3522335a88340120a5674b46970b-320wi.jpg


----------



## Carrie

lalatx said:


> I bought a book on vintage hairstyling. I have been doing vintage hairstyles on myself and friends for a few yrs now but I want to learn some more techniques and hairstyles. Super excited.


That's so cool! I love vintage hairstyles, too. Please post some of your work so we can all oooh and ahhhh!


----------



## CastingPearls

DuWop Venom Flash Plumping Gloss with Gold Shimmer.


----------



## lalatx

Carrie said:


> That's so cool! I love vintage hairstyles, too. Please post some of your work so we can all oooh and ahhhh!



Once I get the book and practice I will post the results. 

The pics I currently have of the hairstyles I have done thus far are not the best. I need to remember to take pictures from all angles and before I go out. Otherwise I just end up with front facing pictures.


----------



## Inhibited

.............


----------



## cherylharrell

That looks like a neat book. We wanna see pics of you in your new hairdos.


----------



## Weeze

lalatx said:


> I bought a book on vintage hairstyling. I have been doing vintage hairstyles on myself and friends for a few yrs now but I want to learn some more techniques and hairstyles. Super excited.



Where did you find this?!? I'm in cosmetology school and this is totally right up my alley right now.


----------



## lalatx

Weeze said:


> Where did you find this?!? I'm in cosmetology school and this is totally right up my alley right now.




You can buy it off the authors site http://www.vintagehairstyling.com or on Amazon. You want Vintage Hairstyling: Retro Styles with Step-by-Step Techniques 2nd edition. It is 200 pages of techniques, finished styles as well as some make up tips and other randomness. It is $33.95 + shipping. 

On the authors site there is a section called stuff we love. There are a ton of links to awesome sites full of stuff for your ogling pleasure.


----------



## sophie44

I bought eye glitter glue...I was out...I heart that stuff


----------



## Tracyarts

Some sexy panties from the Lane Bryant 5/$20 sale online. A couple pair of lace boyshorts, a couple gstrings, and a tanga panty. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty

I went into Avenue yesterday and they were having a great sale..none of the tops I liked fit..but they had some really great necklaces on sale...originally 11.99 I got them for 96 cents! yay me


----------



## succubus_dxb

I bought some really cute booty shorts from City Chic...went it to check out the sale, good stuff gone obviously. They're stretchy dark denim. Will post pics soon


----------



## succubus_dxb

oh, also......



THESE.





and a few things for the boy  

View attachment image1xl-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl-2.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


View attachment image4xl.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

Decided I needed a few necessary luxuries if I'm going to be couped up in the house! I got a discount card for The Body Shop not long ago so decided to get these. The brushes (one body, one facial) are to stimulate circulation and improve the look of skin and cellulite, while the body butter is just plain old body butter (reduced from £12.50 to £6, woo!). I look forward to the home pampering.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm slowly replenishing my polishes after a big purge a few months back.


----------



## CastingPearls

A few things from Booty Parlour


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> A few things from Booty Parlour



OMG woman, _nice_. :bow: 

I'll be confiscating the riding crop for your own safety...

And my pleasure.


----------



## CastingPearls

AmazingAmy said:


> OMG woman, _nice_. :bow:
> 
> I'll be confiscating the riding crop for your own safety...
> 
> And my pleasure.


Heh....not so fast, sister. They don't call me Miss Spanksalot for nothing. LOL


----------



## Donna

While it's rather tame compared to what CP bought...I broke down and bought a coat. Our winters are very mild and I usually only need a wrap or a heavy sweater, but the cold seems to be getting colder every year. Or I am just feeling it moreso every year....

I don't like the buttons, but otherwise I love the shape and styling so I think I will remove the buttons and sew on some custom ones once it arrives.


----------



## staceysmith

I actually didn't get it, my mother got it for me-- but anyway, I got this Black Lace Hemmed Tank from Torrid. Love iiiit. @[email protected];


----------



## Tania

A more appropriate question might be, "What DIDN'T you buy today?" 

Katorade and I hit the Vacaville outlets here in northern California this afternoon. At the Lane Bryant outlet, I bought a pair of cuffed Loop 18 denim capris and the cutest purple peacoat ever! 

In addition, I purchased a pretty purple/berry/pink Poppy satchel at the Coach outlet that was on triple discount (ten dollars off plus 50% off plus 20% off retail) - this was the one I'd been eyeing at Macy's. 

Oh, and I got a cute limoges box shaped like a cockateil at Homegoods.


----------



## Ashleyohtori

I needed a new pair of black jeans! I forgot how much I love gap. Haven't been there in a year.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> A more appropriate question might be, "What DIDN'T you buy today?"
> 
> Katorade and I hit the Vacaville outlets here in northern California this afternoon. At the Lane Bryant outlet, I bought a pair of cuffed Loop 18 denim capris and the cutest purple peacoat ever!
> 
> In addition, I purchased a pretty purple/berry/pink Poppy satchel at the Coach outlet that was on triple discount (ten dollars off plus 50% off plus 20% off retail) - this was the one I'd been eyeing at Macy's.
> 
> Oh, and I got a cute limoges box shaped like a cockateil at Homegoods.



I've been wanting to drag the family down to the Vacaville outlets. I want to hit all the kids stores for cheap(er) kids clothes.


----------



## Tania

Now is the time! There were quite a few end-of-season 50% sales going on!


----------



## cherylharrell

You are so lucky to be able to fit into stuff at the Gap. I can't even fit my little toe into that stuff lol.


----------



## Zowie

So I went into my local consignment/vintage store to buy a new briefcase today, and ended buying a lot more stuff than I intended. But... these boots! They're like MAGIC! So yes, all I'm wearing is new.


----------



## deanbpm

You have a wicked dress sense


----------



## Emma

Black tights, black belt, and black shoes. Funeral.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I needed these to use the coupon.





This in Henna Red.





Also, four bras and 10 pair of panties.
Oh, and a pair of jeans for the boy. 

I haven't shopped at LB in a loooong time. 

On an unrelated note, I also bought 6 Blu-Rays at Barnes and Noble because of the B2G1 Free promo right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rhonda Shear Aaaaah Bra's in 8 different colors.


----------



## succubus_dxb

CurvyEm said:


> Black tights, black belt, and black shoes. Funeral.


 
Sorry to hear that  


But i hope you wore a dress with them, maybe?


----------



## HottiMegan

It's sort of a fashion accessory. It's a phone case for my new phone


----------



## Ashleyohtori

I bought 2 pairs of fake-ugg boots. They will be perfect for the snow! Since I have long legs, they hit me at the right point in my leg. They go right below my calf. They were only $3.00 at old navy after 40% off.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pearl handcuffs


----------



## succubus_dxb

CastingPearls said:


> Pearl handcuffs



DAMNIT I can't rep you yet. BRILLIANT!

hahaha


----------



## Lovelyone

I didn't buy anything, but my bestie got me a new winter coat, a matching cute hat, and a pr. of tennies as an early b'day present for my upcoming in March.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got one of those palates of eye shadow with a ton of brilliant colors. It was super cheap so i dunno how well they'll work but i thought it would be fun to zazz up my eyes with some color


----------



## CastingPearls

I saw something similar in a video and had to get these. They're from Nat Geo's Novica store. There's a matching collar that I'll probably get too.


----------



## ashmamma84

No clothes shopping til the official beginning of spring for me. 

View attachment riuaruba.jpg


View attachment riu2.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

ashmamma84 said:


> No clothes shopping til the official beginning of spring for me.



But you bought a hotel and beach? *Jealous*


----------



## ashmamma84

LOL! Vacay hon!


----------



## Gingembre

ashmamma84 said:


> No clothes shopping til the official beginning of spring for me.



WHERE is that? Coz i wanna go!


----------



## CastingPearls

Engraved Rouge G de Guerlain Jewel Lipstick Compact 

I didn't buy the color shown. I got Geisha 23 Glamorous which is an orangy-red.


----------



## Tania

I looove those Guerlain compact lipsticks. 

Today I bought some $3.99 panties, a plung bra, and a cardigan at LB.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Last night I ordered some Sugar StripEase waxing solution since it finally came back in stock at Boots. I heard it's a lot less painful than regular waxing. I also bought some of those green and pink Joe Browns knickers that have just gone on sale. Reduced from £9.00 to £4.50. I know that's still steep for one pair of knickers, but I'm hoping to use them for special occassions only. 

Yep, Joe Browns in my idea of knockout sexy. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Didn't "Buy" it today, but it FINALLY CAME! 







I called my dad from my moms house and basically BEGGED HIM to order this shirt for me, I had to BEG my stepmother [who knows my size, for the record.] 


Only to find out, she ordered the wrong size, and now my size is out of stock. :doh: :doh: :doh:
(She ordered it in a 3X which, the bust [which is the only part that matters because everything else is free flowing] goes up to 49 inches. I need 56 inches. D: ) 

Their return policy is weird, too.
Here's hoping I can exchange it for this:


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> Didn't "Buy" it today, but it FINALLY CAME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called my dad from my moms house and basically BEGGED HIM to order this shirt for me, I had to BEG my stepmother [who knows my size, for the record.]
> 
> 
> Only to find out, she ordered the wrong size, and now my size is out of stock. :doh: :doh: :doh:
> (She ordered it in a 3X which, the bust [which is the only part that matters because everything else is free flowing] goes up to 49 inches. I need 56 inches. D: )
> 
> Their return policy is weird, too.
> Here's hoping I can exchange it for this:


I just checked out that website myself and intend to buy the second one you showed. 

I have something very similar from I think Lane Bryant in a pale green tiny flower pattern with more corset style lacing but it's very delicate and only meant as summer wear.


----------



## HottiMegan

I love that style of shirt! Sorry it was the wrong size. that's alway a big bummer.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Hate the fact that the site these shirts are on only have limited stock and never get them again. 

If I don't get a 5X within the first two weeks, they're gone. 
:doh: And now I have to dick around with returning this crap. Yuck.


----------



## CastingPearls

I bought the most beautiful pale baby blue silk and mesh babydoll with pale pinky-lavender lace,rosebuds and ribbons from Ebay. I couldn't copy the pic to post cos it was encrypted but it just came in and it's more beautiful than I imagined.


----------



## penguin

I didn't buy it today, but my new bra came in the mail (as seen in the lingerie thread). I did buy two new shirts and two pairs of knee length leggings (for wearing around the house) for $38 today.


----------



## cherylharrell

That is a pretty shirt. The 2nd one is my fave.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Despite being close to running out of money (meaning I can't go out anyway, let alone buy new shoes), I feel justified in buying these as I don't have any going out shoes that aren't high heels. Sometimes I just want to look classy going out without being worried about toppling over. I can't decide which colour and size will suit me best, so I ordered both colours in two sizes each... I'll only keep one though, I _promise_.


----------



## AmazingAmy

It was £10 from Matalan... had to!


----------



## Tania

So I went to John Fluevog and bought these Mini Gorgeous maryjanes. :wubu:


----------



## HayleeRose

AmazingAmy said:


> Despite being close to running out of money (meaning I can't go out anyway, let alone buy new shoes), I feel justified in buying these as I don't have any going out shoes that aren't high heels. Sometimes I just want to look classy going out without being worried about toppling over. I can't decide which colour and size will suit me best, so I ordered both colours in two sizes each... I'll only keep one though, I _promise_.



I love the shoes! where did you buy them?


----------



## AmazingAmy

HayleeRose said:


> I love the shoes! where did you buy them?



They're from Littlewoods here. It's a brilliant catalogue, but they only ship within Europe unfortunately.


----------



## Gingembre

AmazingAmy said:


> It was £10 from Matalan... had to!



Haha, i didn't know you had this! I've just ordered it for work...what's it like?


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> Haha, i didn't know you had this! I've just ordered it for work...what's it like?



Oh, I bought it but I'm still waiting for it to be delivered.  Mine should come tomorrow or Wednesday, so we'll probably get it the same time. I really like the grey one but I'm worried about sweat patches.


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are awesome Mary Janes!  I bet they wouldn't be wide enough to fit my feet tho. So I will live vicariously thru you...


----------



## AmazingAmy

Ginge, I got the black tunic today. It's nice! Quite thin, and a weeeee bit opaque on the animal print, but I think it's only noticable because I was looking for it. It's quite a weightless top but that means it'll be good for warmer days in Spring. Not that the top will probably last that long in the wash... I may go down to an actual Matalan store and stock up. £10 is a bargain!


----------



## Gingembre

AmazingAmy said:


> Ginge, I got the black tunic today. It's nice! Quite thin, and a weeeee bit opaque on the animal print, but I think it's only noticable because I was looking for it. It's quite a weightless top but that means it'll be good for warmer days in Spring. Not that the top will probably last that long in the wash... I may go down to an actual Matalan store and stock up. £10 is a bargain!



Oooh good to know...mine's for wearing to work on Saturday nights when it's hot and sweaty so it'll probably do the job!


----------



## Gingembre

Oooops....










:blush:

...and a cassette player adaptor thingy so i can play my 'choons' in the car.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> Oooops....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> ...and a cassette player adaptor thingy so i can play my 'choons' in the car.



Oooh nice choices, Ginge! Could I be cheeky and ask for you to post a pic of yourself wearing the spotted tunic? I'm curious to know what it's like on a real person!


----------



## Gingembre

Yeah sure!
I might've even paid the extra £1 for next day delivery....


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> Yeah sure!
> I might've even paid the extra £1 for next day delivery....



Aaah, good girl. 

In other news, those shoes arrived half an hour ago and I'm keeping the black ones in size 7 (a first for me!). Bestest most comfy-wumfy flats I ever did wear.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby and I are having a night away the first weekend in February and I got a peekaboob lace teddy to surprise him. I hope it's long enough for my VERY long torso.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just bought my first hair extension pack. I hope i can make it look good. After going over photos of my hair the last few years, i really think maybe my hair loss idea is in my head but i have really fine hair and would love thicker hair.
I can't wait till it shows up on my doorstep!!


----------



## Gingembre

AmazingAmy said:


> Oooh nice choices, Ginge! Could I be cheeky and ask for you to post a pic of yourself wearing the spotted tunic? I'm curious to know what it's like on a real person!



Amy...the haul arrived. Disappointing. The dotty tunic is going right back...i'm not sure what fabric i thought it would be but it's kinda shiny and really really stretchy. I thought it would like, flow a bit from the seam under the bust, but unfortunately it just clings everywhere I don't want it to. I'm so unimpressed! 

I might be sending the lacey one back too I think...it's ok, but the length is a bit weird on me. Annoying coz i wanted to wear it out on Friday night. I'll see how I feel.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I just bought my first hair extension pack. I hope i can make it look good. After going over photos of my hair the last few years, i really think maybe my hair loss idea is in my head but i have really fine hair and would love thicker hair.
> I can't wait till it shows up on my doorstep!!


Please post pics when you can cos I'm looking into buying some for fun.


----------



## HottiMegan

I will. They said delivery should happen in the next week or two. i'm anxious!!


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> Oooops....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:



Well, I took items 1 & 2 back today (sorry Amy, forgot to take a picture :blush, and bought:
- black jeans
- turquoise leopard print flowy top thingy (!)
- Hugo Boss Femme perfume 
- cds

Must stop shopping now!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> Amy...the haul arrived. Disappointing. The dotty tunic is going right back...i'm not sure what fabric i thought it would be but it's kinda shiny and really really stretchy. I thought it would like, flow a bit from the seam under the bust, but unfortunately it just clings everywhere I don't want it to. I'm so unimpressed!
> 
> I might be sending the lacey one back too I think...it's ok, but the length is a bit weird on me. Annoying coz i wanted to wear it out on Friday night. I'll see how I feel.





Gingembre said:


> Well, I took items 1 & 2 back today (sorry Amy, forgot to take a picture :blush, and bought:
> - black jeans
> - turquoise leopard print flowy top thingy (!)
> - Hugo Boss Femme perfume
> - cds
> 
> Must stop shopping now!



Aaaah what a shame, Laura.  I'm disappointed it was made with such a crummy fabric too - who wants a clingy tunic?! It'd have been good with a stiffer material. Haha, and must indeed stop shopping.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was a bad girl. I have no need for new clothes.. but i couldn't resist. They were on clearance AND i had a coupon!




I also got my first pair of skinny jeans. I hope they fit. 





All this for $26 shipped.


----------



## Tania

The Dorothy Perkins sweater I've been eyeing is on sale! So I bought it.  

View attachment 55603303_large.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit the avenue clearance.. got two shirts for only 7.50 a pop..




cant find an image of the other one but it's a grey sweetheart neck top with some beading around the neck..


----------



## DeniseW

ooooh, I love that shirt Megan...nice!!






HottiMegan said:


> I hit the avenue clearance.. got two shirts for only 7.50 a pop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant find an image of the other one but it's a grey sweetheart neck top with some beading around the neck..


----------



## succubus_dxb

DAMNIT...... 




I have no idea why I keep ordering from ASOS. I always get the sizing wrong (or do they? :/) - my last order came this morning, nothing fits like it should and the shoes won't even squeeze on, even though i've been the same shoe size since i was 13.......


ASOS, I am disappoint 


Here's hoping the skirt is RADICAL. 

View attachment image4xl-1.jpg


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Tania said:


> The Dorothy Perkins sweater I've been eyeing is on sale! So I bought it.



Soooo cute! On a side note, I tried on a cardigan like that at H & M and it laid really weird.


----------



## Tania

Ohhhh, was it because the sweater stretched and the applique didn't? I'm hoping this one works out. *fingers crossed*


----------



## penguin

I bought a bra off ebay today (well, paid for it today, bought it on the weekend)...hopefully it'll fit well! I should get it in the next few days. I'm excited!


----------



## Ashleyohtori

Tania said:


> Ohhhh, was it because the sweater stretched and the applique didn't? I'm hoping this one works out. *fingers crossed*



Exactly. Though, I think it had more to do with the fact that I have broad shoulders. I think it will fit like it should on you. Post pics!


----------



## succubus_dxb

I have zero self-restraint.....


from chicstar.com (free shipping when you spend over $100!) 

View attachment 36410_m.jpg


View attachment 36550_m.jpg


View attachment 37160_m.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I bought a ton of stuff over the weekend but by far the most exciting is a Tarina Tarantino eyeshadow palette from Sephora. I can't find a picture but it is seriously the most gorgeous makeup I've ever owned. $40 well spent.


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> I bought a ton of stuff over the weekend but by far the most exciting is a Tarina Tarantino eyeshadow palette from Sephora. I can't find a picture but it is seriously the most gorgeous makeup I've ever owned. $40 well spent.


I saw that! Her stuff is GORGEOUS! I bought one of her color-correcting compacts.


----------



## CastingPearls

These from Adorn Me......


----------



## thatgirl08

CastingPearls said:


> I saw that! Her stuff is GORGEOUS! I bought one of her color-correcting compacts.



yesss! I'm so in love.. and I'm finally trying the Urban Decay eyeshadow primer.. so far so good. I <3 Sephora. I'm going back for the melon daiquiri Philosophy body wash.


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> yesss! I'm so in love.. and I'm finally trying the Urban Decay eyeshadow primer.. so far so good. I <3 Sephora. I'm going back for the melon daiquiri Philosophy body wash.


I have that body wash too! LOL Right now I'm loving their apricots and cream body wash. 

I'm a Sephora addict.


----------



## thatgirl08

CastingPearls said:


> I have that body wash too! LOL Right now I'm loving their apricots and cream body wash.
> 
> I'm a Sephora addict.



lol, we like all the same stuff! I looove the apricot and cream one!


----------



## Gingembre

succubus_dxb said:


> I have zero self-restraint....
> 
> 
> from chicstar.com (free shipping when you spend over $100!)



OHHHHH - do they ship to the UK? I have a polka dot dress exactly like that but its now too small.  Tempted to buy another one while I try and make my other fit again...

ETA: good LORD - i have never been on that site before. I want so much stuff!


----------



## DeniseW

this, love it!!! 

View attachment 0532_14365_mm.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh cute coat!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought grey lensed aviator glasses with a fushia and silver frame. Debated between that and a brown lensed one that had a gold and cheetah frame. Decided on the grey lenses cuz I already have a pair of gold aviators.
They were 9$ 

Bought a pashmina on sale. Fushia. 5$ originally 15$.

Bought a funky backpack for work on sale. 7$ originally 20$

a pair of lime green and black skater shoes to replace my Converse. 20$

a pair of lack and grey skater shoes with studs all over it. Would make any hipsters proud. On sale 15$ originally 25$. And cuz I couldn't decided which pair I liked best. Lol. 

A bright red wallet on sale. 5$ originally 12$

I think that's it for fashion, lol. I really love the aviators.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Gingembre said:


> OHHHHH - do they ship to the UK? I have a polka dot dress exactly like that but its now too small.  Tempted to buy another one while I try and make my other fit again...
> 
> ETA: good LORD - i have never been on that site before. I want so much stuff!



I KNOW. it's ridiculous. Pretty sure they ship to everywhere - I think it's coming from China. 

Should get my order next week- will let you know how it is!


----------



## DeniseW

thanks, I forgot to add that it's a military style jacket from Roamans....





HottiMegan said:


> ooh cute coat!


----------



## Mishty

I got a bunch of China Glaze today, Anchors Away (it's a royal blue) Entourage(mint green), and I got a bottle of the new Vintage Vixen line called Ingrid(it's gray, but not) I got 'em with a gift card, along with EcoTools Bamboo six piece brush set, for only $8.99. Walgreens gift card is empty. It's been months since I did anything to my nails, I haven't been in the mood.... 

Color I just used: 

View attachment asdw.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

I got some nail decorating paint yesterday which reminds me I should try it out...


----------



## Carrie

Mishty said:


> I got a bunch of China Glaze today, Anchors Away (it's a royal blue) Entourage(mint green), and I got a bottle of the new Vintage Vixen line called Ingrid(it's gray, but not) I got 'em with a gift card, along with EcoTools Bamboo six piece brush set, for only $8.99. Walgreens gift card is empty. It's been months since I did anything to my nails, I haven't been in the mood....
> 
> Color I just used:


I just discovered the Ecotools bamboo brushes and am kicking myself for spending an assload of money on a Sephora brush set last year. They are SO nice! I'm super picky about my powder brushes especially, and theirs are perfect. They're so pretty, too, I leave one or two in my vanity tray just because I like looking at 'em.


----------



## CastingPearls

I just bought their 6 piece eye brush set for $7.99 on Amazon. Great deal.


----------



## Gingembre

succubus_dxb said:


> I KNOW. it's ridiculous. Pretty sure they ship to everywhere - I think it's coming from China.
> 
> Should get my order next week- will let you know how it is!



That's interesting...my original dress was from China via an ebay store that doesn't seem to exist anymore. I think it may be the same dress. I see cute dresses on the horizon, wooooh! 

I'll check my measurements against theirs - as long as I do this, should I be ok with sizing? Lemme know how your order turns out and I will be ordering away!

Today I bought BarryM nail polish in Coral and Mushroom. Lush.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> I got a bunch of China Glaze today, Anchors Away (it's a royal blue) Entourage(mint green), and I got a bottle of the new Vintage Vixen line called Ingrid(it's gray, but not) I got 'em with a gift card, along with EcoTools Bamboo six piece brush set, for only $8.99. Walgreens gift card is empty. It's been months since I did anything to my nails, I haven't been in the mood....
> 
> Color I just used:


Mish--what's the name on the bottom of that blue China Glaze cos Amazon is saying the collection is called Anchors Away and I can't place that specific navy...couldja hook a sista up?


----------



## intraultra

CastingPearls said:


> Mish--what's the name on the bottom of that blue China Glaze cos Amazon is saying the collection is called Anchors Away and I can't place that specific navy...couldja hook a sista up?



I know you're not asking me, but I do believe it's called First Mate.



Also, LOVE Eco Tools brushes. I have the regular 5-piece set. I wish their other sets weren't travel size. I like a longer handle.


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 88680
> View attachment 88681
> View attachment 88682
> 
> I seriously need to stop shopping... but when the deals are this good I can't resist. I haven't shopped with Yoursclothing for years. They turned me off with a mis-sized bra so I have avoided them since. However, I do window shop there a bit and get emails. I have been looking for some jeggins to fit me for ages, Evans let me down as they arrived and did not fit at all... So I got two different coloured jeggings, a 'dressy' bolero and the dress above, which I thought was cute.
> 
> :kiss2:



So these items never arrived.... I waited the 3 weeks before contacting them and then waited another week to see if it would arrive. It never did so they are resending the items but unfortunately, the dress is no longer available. I hope these ones arrive as I've been on a shopping ban and even tough I bought these before the new year, I really need a new clothes fix... lol


----------



## CastingPearls

intraultra said:


> I know you're not asking me, but I do believe it's called First Mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, LOVE Eco Tools brushes. I have the regular 5-piece set. I wish their other sets weren't travel size. I like a longer handle.


I think you're right on the color. Thanks. 

Oh and I'm a stickler for longer handles too.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I bought this necklace from mylavaliere on Etsy 

View attachment IL Necklace.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

My Mom surprised me with this today.

It's super cute and comfy. :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'm in love :wubu:


(also, it's not completely zipped up in this photo, so it is a bit more fitted at the waist) 

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Lovely Bob.... which shop?


----------



## succubus_dxb

city chic. I was going to lay-by it, but didn't have the patience :/


----------



## Aust99

Ahhh.. I should have known.  It's lovely.


----------



## cherylharrell

The other day I bought in Dollar General for $1 a bottle some nail decorating polish that allows you to paint decorations on top of your nail polish. I tried doing purply striped zebra print type swirls on top of blue nail polish. It's not as good as what ya'll are doing but ya'll inspired me. Sorry the pic are kinda blurry and don't show up well...


----------



## DeniseW

succubus, I love love love that dress!!!!


----------



## Tania

I heart that dress, Bobbi!

I purchased these at the Irvine Spectrum Torrid on friday night:











My friend got a good shot of me wearing them, which I'll post when I can. 

I'm discovering that I'm at the point where I'm almost no longer plus on the top. Still size 20 on the bottom when it comes to pants and such, but that green dress is size *12*. That's taking some getting used to.


----------



## Tania

As promised, here's the Dorothy Perkins appliqued sweater I bought! Seems to fit fine, even though it doesn't really go with this dress... 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 16.46 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 16.46.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 16.45.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> I purchased these at the Irvine Spectrum Torrid on friday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got a good shot of me wearing them, which I'll post when I can.


Tania, I was considering buying that belt but the description online said it had a velcro closure. Is it a good closure? I just had the impression it might be cheesy....


----------



## Tania

CastingPearls said:


> Tania, I was considering buying that belt but the description online said it had a velcro closure. Is it a good closure? I just had the impression it might be cheesy....



Yes, it's big enough to stay closed and lay flat! I bought another velcro-closure Torrid belt last year and that's given me no problems, either! You really can't see it. 

ETA: Pic! I threw it on what I was already wearing to give you an idea... 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 17.15.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Size 12? That was 1983 for me lol...


----------



## sarie

love that cardi, tania, per usual. 

i recently bought a few pairs of jeans and workout pants but theyre not too much fun. i did add two more pairs of dolce vita for target shoes to my collection. im so in love with all of the shoes i have purchased from this line. not necessarily seasonally appropriate, but we dont really have seasons in florida. the newest additions:


----------



## Tania

I just bought two Pinup Couture dresses. Hopefully they fit correctly!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> I just bought two Pinup Couture dresses. Hopefully they fit correctly!



ohhhhhh holy fuck, i'm so jealous of you getting that second dress, I DEMAND to see photos and get an INCREDIBLY detailed review.


----------



## CastingPearls

Holy hell, Tania..they're gorgeous but I'm with Bobby/Bobbie?--THE RED THE RED THE RED!!! ai ai ai!!!


----------



## Tania

I totally will, you guys! Keep your fingers crossed!

By the measurements, I'm hip/waist ok for their 2x, but my hips are 51 inches and their hip measurement is 48. Normally that doesn't seem to be much of a problem, and I doubt it will be for the swing dress, but who knows about the red. Also, I have fluffy arms which sometimes screw up an otherwise great fit. Batwings ahoy! ;D


----------



## CastingPearls

If I didn't have batwings I could easily wear a 3X. *sigh*


----------



## cherylharrell

For some reason my fave is the floral one. They are nice and have such a 50's vibe to them...


----------



## Tania

Totally!  I'm all about midcentury fashion! 

Fedex says they'll be here on wednesday! 

PS - I just realized that the Pinup Couture size chart is pretty much identical to Stop Staring's - if the fit is the same, I'm golden!


----------



## Tania

The cash hemmorhage continues.

I bought this tonight from eShakti because it's awesome and I had two coupon codes laying around...







I'm also strongly considering a Tatyana/Bettie Page Clothing dress. My favorite playmate is their new spokesmodel AND they have a better plus selection than most "pinup" lines (their 4x looks to run a standard 20, maybe 22). 

http://www.bettiepageclothing.com/


----------



## AmazingAmy

A pair of tights from Evans... they were on sale, and I've never worn tights before, so I guess it's time. Leggings can only get you so far!


----------



## Tania

Tights are awesome! I couldn't live without 'em in winter! How was the fit?

***

Welp, my two Pinupgirl Clothing dresses arrived, and they fit PERFECTLY! The red dress will look even better with spanx or a girdle under it. 

View attachment IMG_0544.JPG


View attachment IMG_0542.JPG


View attachment IMG_0531.JPG


View attachment IMG_0530.JPG


View attachment IMG_0529.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh Tania, those dresses look like they were made just for you and I am SOOOO loving the red!!!!! (I knew I would!!!)


----------



## Tania

Thank you so much! You called it!


----------



## Deacone

Tania you look fucking hot in those pictures! 

So envious right now 

You're rocking the dresses so good! That would look gorgeous with 50's hair style and make up


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Very lovely, Tania!


----------



## Tania

Thanks ThatGirl and Deacone! I really do need to figure out my hair. I have the Bettie bangs and love to do simple updos and hairflowers and such, but I don't have the patience to do much else!

As for period makeup, I sometimes do the MAC Russian red lipstick with liquid liner on my eyes, but the sidewings don't always look right. I have a double lid. :/ At any rate, if you have some advice, maybe we should bring the convo over to the makeup thread?


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania, I thought of you when I saw this Etsy shop--all period stuff...

http://www.etsy.com/shop/justbedesigns


----------



## Deacone

Tania said:


> Thanks ThatGirl and Deacone! I really do need to figure out my hair. I have the Bettie bangs and love to do simple updos and hairflowers and such, but I don't have the patience to do much else!
> 
> As for period makeup, I sometimes do the MAC Russian red lipstick with liquid liner on my eyes, but the sidewings don't always look right. I have a double lid. :/ At any rate, if you have some advice, maybe we should bring the convo over to the makeup thread?



We definately should. I agree sidewings don't look great on everyone, but you could mix it up and attempt to do leopard print pattern on your eyelids. It looks quite nice. 

Yes, MAC russian red lipstick looks gorgeous and definately is fantastic for that era. 

Let's go onto the make up thread


----------



## Tania

Elaine, thank you for linking that shop! LOVE the pendant frames and the cameo-esque stuff! Totally me! :*

Sounds great, Deacone! Meet you over there!


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 88680
> View attachment 88681
> View attachment 88682
> 
> I seriously need to stop shopping... but when the deals are this good I can't resist. I haven't shopped with Yoursclothing for years. They turned me off with a mis-sized bra so I have avoided them since. However, I do window shop there a bit and get emails. I have been looking for some jeggins to fit me for ages, Evans let me down as they arrived and did not fit at all... So I got two different coloured jeggings, a 'dressy' bolero and the dress above, which I thought was cute.
> :kiss2:



Ahhh... This order, placed late Jan, finally arrived yesterday. They claim it was sent and then lost in the mail so they resent it all... no problems this time. 

The dress fits fine, fabric is very thin so will have to wear a black singlet underneath.... I will probably slot this into my winter wardrobe and layer it with other tops. The bolero is nice... a bit scratchy by I only had it on for a sec.... pretty though... The jeggins, like my Evans ones, don't fit..... I've had no luck at all with them and I really wanted to try this trend.... I'll try them on again in a few weeks and see if I do any better. 



From ASOS - and now that I'm off my shopping ban.... 

View attachment 90470


View attachment 90471


View attachment 90472
I already have a pair of these pants but I LOVE THEM so much... I wear them to work and out all the time...


----------



## cherylharrell

Those look good on you. Very Retro. Love the flared pants. They're so cute!


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> Welp, my two Pinupgirl Clothing dresses arrived, and they fit PERFECTLY! The red dress will look even better with spanx or a girdle under it.



That red dress is spectacular on you--much more so than on the model.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> Tights are awesome! I couldn't live without 'em in winter! How was the fit?
> 
> ***
> 
> Welp, my two Pinupgirl Clothing dresses arrived, and they fit PERFECTLY! The red dress will look even better with spanx or a girdle under it.



Tania- you are fucking gorgeous, and those dressed were MADE for you




Nat- would love to see a pic of the pants- have been curious about those for a while!

also- as much as i like ASOS stuff, i find the fabric is ALWAYS thinner than i think/hope it will be!


----------



## Inhibited

Tania said:


> Tights are awesome! I couldn't live without 'em in winter! How was the fit?
> 
> ***
> 
> Welp, my two Pinupgirl Clothing dresses arrived, and they fit PERFECTLY! The red dress will look even better with spanx or a girdle under it.



Wow .. you look amazing...:bow:


----------



## Tania

Thank you, my friends. :*


----------



## Oldtimer76

Tania said:


> Tights are awesome! I couldn't live without 'em in winter! How was the fit?
> 
> ***
> 
> Welp, my two Pinupgirl Clothing dresses arrived, and they fit PERFECTLY! The red dress will look even better with spanx or a girdle under it.



Absolutely wonderful, Tania. You are so beautiful and wear these dresses so well:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Ahhh... This order, placed late Jan, finally arrived yesterday. They claim it was sent and then lost in the mail so they resent it all... no problems this time.
> 
> The dress fits fine, fabric is very thin so will have to wear a black singlet underneath.... I will probably slot this into my winter wardrobe and layer it with other tops. The bolero is nice... a bit scratchy by I only had it on for a sec.... pretty though... The jeggins, like my Evans ones, don't fit..... I've had no luck at all with them and I really wanted to try this trend.... I'll try them on again in a few weeks and see if I do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> From ASOS - and now that I'm off my shopping ban....
> 
> View attachment 90470
> 
> 
> View attachment 90471
> 
> 
> View attachment 90472
> I already have a pair of these pants but I LOVE THEM so much... I wear them to work and out all the time...



I absolutely love pants with flared legs, don't know why. I bet they suit you very well, beauty.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I didn't technically BUY them today, but they came in the mail today!!

LOVE this top! 






And Im SO thrilled that these boots fit my super wide calves! Thank goodness they have a lot of stretch to them! LOVE these boots!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Love, Love, Love the boots...


----------



## DeniseW

Fallen, where did you get the boots? Not that they'd ever fit my fat legs in a million years but a girl can dream....


----------



## HottiMegan

They look like the boots from torrid.. on sale for $40


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thanks guys!! Yup they are from Torrid- the Ashley Suede boots. I thought there would be NO way they would fit my HUGE calves (One of my calves is like 23 inches) But they have a lot of stretch to them! They are snug- but they are stretching nicely- wore em yesterday 

They have calf measurements on the website and these said their size 12's (Which I bought) fit up to a 21 1/2 in calf- and like I said one of mine is 23 inches so I made it work! I was praying they would fit and thankfully they have a lot of give!


----------



## CastingPearls

I have a 'thing' for Valmont bras and had a 30% off coupon code so I bought these two in the newest colors available.


----------



## HottiMegan

Love that Red bra!!

I got myself two nail polishes today:








I also got some tea tree scalp treatment. (got itchy dry scalp thanks to winter) and some heat defense on my hair.

My big dilemma now.. what color to paint my naked fingernails!


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me, Megan. I bought OPI's Black Onyx and Essie Matte About You Matte Finisher as well as OPI's Katy Perry's Black Shatter and some french nail guards to try my hand at the black on black french look on the nail thread.


----------



## HottiMegan

Good luck on the black on black  I always have trouble doing a french manicure..


----------



## Weeze

CastingPearls said:


> Oh yeah, thanks for reminding me, Megan. I bought OPI's Black Onyx and Essie Matte About You Matte Finisher as well as OPI's Katy Perry's Black Shatter and some french nail guards to try my hand at the black on black french look on the nail thread.



Where did you find these things???? I keep looking for Shatter at my beauty supply and they're out every time... and i hear ulta has it but paying 8 bucks eesh


----------



## intraultra

I went to Sephora today and managed to walk out without spending a fortune. There's a first time for everything. I got:

Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Dollface:




This stuff is sooo pretty and I can't wait to use it.

Cover FX Total Coverage Cream Foundation:




I plan to use this as a concealer. I can't imagine using it as a foundation.

I walked around the store with the Glee mini nail polish set in my hand, but in the end decided to put it back. I think I was wanting to buy it more because it was Glee than because I loved the colors!

I also bought many pairs of cute undies at LB, a couple books and several martinis at lunch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Weeze said:


> Where did you find these things???? I keep looking for Shatter at my beauty supply and they're out every time... and i hear ulta has it but paying 8 bucks eesh


Amazon.com. I find hard to find stuff either there or on Ebay all the time.

EDT Strangely, the Katy Perry Shatter was 8.99 and 9.49 for the same thing, same postage--I bought other stuff and ended up getting free shipping so it's usually worth it for me to do my homework.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Good luck on the black on black  I always have trouble doing a french manicure..


I don't even think I'm going to bother doing it myself. I'm bringing it all to my nail salon and the owner is going to do it for me as a favor so he can practice on me for future client requests. He hadn't heard about it until I brought it up.


----------



## Tracyarts

I went into Garden Ridge looking for patio furniture and came out with clothing. 

They have these big tables piled up with super-cheap imported clothing in small sizes. But...some of them were really cool Indian cotton batik and tie dye fabrics, which I love, so I had to look anyway just to ooh and aah over the colors and patterns. I started looking at some of the garments and realized that they were so simply made that I could buy two and sew them together to make one that would fit me. I bought two each of a long wrap skirt, and a minidress with tiered skirt and stretch smocked top. If I'm able to take them apart and make something wearable out of them, I'm totally going back for more!

Tracy


----------



## cherylharrell

Do post pics! I bet those are neato...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

For my best friend's wedding on a nature preserve in Northern CA at the end of May:






This shrug to go with it.

Also, in an unrelated purchase... I have a strapless bra that I've had for a few years and love. It's starting to finally show some significant wear... so I went to the website I got it from to replace it... I can't find it ANYWHERE!  None of the usual suspects... ladygrace, biggerbras, etc. none of them have it anymore. Fortunately I found a white version on eBay along with a black version (which I couldn't find when I bought the original, so I'm doubly excited). 

View attachment strapless.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For my best friend's wedding on a nature preserve in Northern CA at the end of May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shrug to go with it.
> 
> Also, in an unrelated purchase... I have a strapless bra that I've had for a few years and love. It's starting to finally show some significant wear... so I went to the website I got it from to replace it... I can't find it ANYWHERE!  None of the usual suspects... ladygrace, biggerbras, etc. none of them have it anymore. Fortunately I found a white version on eBay along with a black version (which I couldn't find when I bought the original, so I'm doubly excited).
> 
> View attachment 90632



I luv that dress... i want it ...


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, in an unrelated purchase... I have a strapless bra that I've had for a few years and love. It's starting to finally show some significant wear... so I went to the website I got it from to replace it... I can't find it ANYWHERE!  None of the usual suspects... ladygrace, biggerbras, etc. none of them have it anymore. Fortunately I found a white version on eBay along with a black version (which I couldn't find when I bought the original, so I'm doubly excited).
> 
> View attachment 90632



Ginny..how is that bra with roll-down on the back and sides? I need a good strapless that won't roll and have yet to find anything remotely dependable.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I mean... it's no worse than any other bra I have with a too-small band that I wear with extenders. It kind of ends up scrunched in between rolls on my back and sides. BUT the front stays up, and stays up well. It's the only strapless I've ever found that works for me.


----------



## HottiMegan

could you share a link? I have some dresses that i hate wearing a strappy bra with.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Like I said, there's nowhere that carries them anymore that I can find. I just happened to find a couple on eBay. If you're inclined to search for them in places like eBay like I did, it's a Goddess 48F strapless. They have multiple kinds, though, and I'm not sure which number on the tag would give you a "model number" to look for.

Edit: not sure if this will work, but try this link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GODDESS-391-STR...=US_CSA_WC_Intimates&var=&hash=item721697d69a


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Like I said, there's nowhere that carries them anymore that I can find. I just happened to find a couple on eBay. If you're inclined to search for them in places like eBay like I did, it's a Goddess 48F strapless. They have multiple kinds, though, and I'm not sure which number on the tag would give you a "model number" to look for.
> 
> Edit: not sure if this will work, but try this link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GODDESS-391-STR...=US_CSA_WC_Intimates&var=&hash=item721697d69a


Damn. Screwed on the cup size. Well...I'll keep looking. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You're welcome! Yeah, I'm not usually an F, but Tracey (BeaBea here on Dims) who is a lingerie seamstress told me that if you're going to buy something with a way-too-small band size and use extenders, you need to go up in cup size. I'm usually wear a 54 D - I use extenders on this 48F and it fits perfectly.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're welcome! Yeah, I'm not usually an F, but Tracey (BeaBea here on Dims) who is a lingerie seamstress told me that if you're going to buy something with a way-too-small band size and use extenders, you need to go up in cup size. I'm usually wear a 54 D - I use extenders on this 48F and it fits perfectly.


I used that advice once and it didn't work so I'm afraid to chance it again. Thanks anyway. Oh and YAY EXTENDERS!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

CP - not sure what size you wear but I bought a 42C strapless from Fashion Bug awhile ago and it fits great.. I usually wear a 44C there (although when Lane Bryant measured me they said I should be wearing a 48) but the bra fits perfectly, doesn't roll at all (unlike all my other bras) & stays in place. They carry it up to a 48DDD I believe.


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> CP - not sure what size you wear but I bought a 42C strapless from Fashion Bug awhile ago and it fits great.. I usually wear a 44C there (although when Lane Bryant measured me they said I should be wearing a 48) but the bra fits perfectly, doesn't roll at all (unlike all my other bras) & stays in place. They carry it up to a 48DDD I believe.


Thanks. Here's the thing--I'm a 48 or 50 full C or small D (depending on who makes it). When I size up a cup size to make up for the band width, it usually doesn't translate well. I've also noticed a lot of mgfs end their band width at 42 or 44 in one cup and then start a larger band width in a a larger cup but I don't need the larger cup. 

Right now I own two different brand convertible bras (the brands escape me at the moment) and they both do the same thing--they pooch in the front making me feel like I'm going to spill out. I honestly think I'm asking for something that's not possible or something so godawful ugly and seamed, it can be seen through the fabric of whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## mishaelaarons

i have buy vans shoes.....online


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks for the link, i went and bought one  I'm usually a 46/48 DDD. It all depends on the bra which band is more comfy. I like how the bra looked more structured than the strapless ones i have.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I hope it works for you!


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## Surlysomething

Ohhh...I like those eye shadow colours!


----------



## KittyKitten

Surlysomething said:


> Ohhh...I like those eye shadow colours!



I couldn't resist! I really need to take a spending spree break!


----------



## CastingPearls

I bought the stockings and will be buying the shoes soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have those shoes.  Love the stockings!


----------



## CastingPearls

I couldn't resist. If it's a sickness, I don't want to be cured. (I had a 20% discount and the green one was on clearance)


----------



## Tania

Ladies and germs, I think my latest eShakti order is a winner! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-22 at 18.30 #2.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you! Love the Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Inhibited

CastingPearls said:


> I couldn't resist. If it's a sickness, I don't want to be cured. (I had a 20% discount and the green one was on clearance)



I luv these i so wish they sold bras like this in plus sizes here


----------



## penguin

I'm so envious of those bras! They never make them in my cup size though 

I didn't buy them today, but they came in the mail - more of those fishnet suspender stockings. Rawr! The site I originally bought them from no longer sells them, but I found them on ebay for cheaper, which is awesome.


----------



## LillyBBBW

:smitten::wubu: Soooo Happy! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

LillyBBBW said:


> :smitten::wubu: Soooo Happy! :wubu::smitten:


Where did you get them????? SPILL please!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been waiting a while for Fairy Drops mascara to come to the US from Japan...I'm a big fan of mascara and this brand is known for giving doll-like lashes without needing to apply falsies which is not one of my talents. LOL
The tweezers..well..Tweezerman is a fave, they're pink and they were a two-fer, not to mention the pouch means I can throw it in the purse without piercing anything...


----------



## LillyBBBW

CastingPearls said:


> Where did you get them????? SPILL please!!!!



I got them at Alegria Shoes! Saw an ad for them and took a chance. *So* glad I did. These are the Paloma shoes and they come in wide sizes. Comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## MisticalMisty

LillyBBBW said:


> I got them at Alegria Shoes! Saw an ad for them and took a chance. *So* glad I did. These are the Paloma shoes and they come in wide sizes. Comfortable right out of the box.



Those are hella cute Lilly! I lurve the purple ones!


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Those are hella cute Lilly! I lurve the purple ones!



They're really nice. Not crackly feeling or glitter sheddy at all, they're like a soft suede feel to them. These are definitely leather. You can see and smell it.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've been looking for them in black patent leather for a long time. I had to get them! Thanks! (Free shipping woohoo)


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are cute shoes. Sadly they are more than I can afford...


----------



## LillyBBBW

cherylharrell said:


> Those are cute shoes. Sadly they are more than I can afford...



Yes Cheryl, they are mad expensive. I just got my tax money back so that is the only way I could afford them at this time. Now that they're here and I've seen the quality in these shoes, the quality of the materials they are made with and how insanely comfortable and anotomically designed they are it's strange they don't seem expensive at all. In fact they feel like a steal compared to other shoes of the same quality that cost significantly more and don't even feel this good or work out so naturally on the foot. I never thought I would find a shoe that would compete with flip flops, these are that comfortable. Plus I'm a cheapskate. I would definitely buy more of these though and that's not a sales pitch folks. I'd prefer nobody buy 'em, so I can be the only one and have them all to myself.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I never thought I would find a shoe that would compete with flip flops, these are that comfortable. Plus I'm a cheapskate. I would definitely buy more of these though and that's not a sales pitch folks. "

I have been needing a pair of good foot-friendly shoes for days I need to be on my feet a bit, but want to wear something other than athletic shoes. I've had good luck with both Birkenstocks and SAS brand in the past (my current pair of foot-friendly shoes are a SAS knockoff of the Birkenstock clog, which I had before the SAS), but these new ones you posted about are going to the top of my wish list for when I've saved up a bit (and they have a clog model, which is exactly what I'm looking for). Thanks, I'd have never known about them if you hadn't posted!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Lilly, do those shoes have arch support? I have flat feet and am in love with those purple ones.. I need a cute pair of every day wear shoes.. I just can't wear arched shoes..


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> Lilly, do those shoes have arch support? I have flat feet and am in love with those purple ones.. I need a cute pair of every day wear shoes.. I just can't wear arched shoes..



The shoes have a removable insole that is made from memory foam, rubber and cork. And yes, it does have arch support. I have the shoe in my hand right now and just slipped the support out. The inside appears to be flat and lined with some sort of felted material. I can feel the texture of the sole through the felt so I wouldn't recommend walking without some kind of insole in it. Even if you bought a gel insole yourself at the drug store with no supports I think you'd do well but you do need something inside this shoe. The insert is deliberately designed as optional incase someone wants to wear custom orthotics.

ETA: Upon closer inspection I see that from the side of the shoe, the sole gives the appearance of being sloped in the middle with an arch support at the instep. That appearance in misleading. When I remove the insert and stick my finger in the shoe it goes down past that faux arch support and rub against the flat bottoms. That alleged arch support in the sole of the shoe is merely an illusion and is only a wall of the shoe. I hope that makes sense. When you put the insert in it follows the contours of the faux arch support but the inside of the shoe itself without the insert is definitely flat.


----------



## CastingPearls

This one reminds me of my recent shopping adventures...


----------



## Tania

Mwhaha, I love that LOLcat.

So I went to Ulta in search of hair dye (I have about 20 white hairs on either side of my forehead that I have to cover up), a new hairclaw, and some Philosophy body wash. I got all that, PLUS the Philosophy acne system box and the Too-Faced Romantic Eye set. Good thing it's double reward point time!


----------



## cherylharrell

It double posted lol


----------



## cherylharrell

They look cute and comfy...


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> The shoes have a removable insole that is made from memory foam, rubber and cork. And yes, it does have arch support. I have the shoe in my hand right now and just slipped the support out. The inside appears to be flat and lined with some sort of felted material. I can feel the texture of the sole through the felt so I wouldn't recommend walking without some kind of insole in it. Even if you bought a gel insole yourself at the drug store with no supports I think you'd do well but you do need something inside this shoe. The insert is deliberately designed as optional incase someone wants to wear custom orthotics.
> 
> ETA: Upon closer inspection I see that from the side of the shoe, the sole gives the appearance of being sloped in the middle with an arch support at the instep. That appearance in misleading. When I remove the insert and stick my finger in the shoe it goes down past that faux arch support and rub against the flat bottoms. That alleged arch support in the sole of the shoe is merely an illusion and is only a wall of the shoe. I hope that makes sense. When you put the insert in it follows the contours of the faux arch support but the inside of the shoe itself without the insert is definitely flat.



hmm. Maybe i'll stick with docs.. I dunno. Well I can always try them and return them for free if they don't work for me. I am so envious of arch having folks. I used to wear Birkenstock and they were hell to break in. I'd have cramps and blisters while that cork started forming to my feet. After that they were great.


----------



## Alicia33

I ordered a black 3/4 length sleeve shrug to go with my new tank tops today. I hope it comes soon


----------



## Carrie

Tania said:


> Mwhaha, I love that LOLcat.
> 
> So I went to Ulta in search of hair dye (I have about 20 white hairs on either side of my forehead that I have to cover up), a new hairclaw, and some Philosophy body wash. I got all that, PLUS the Philosophy acne system box and the Too-Faced Romantic Eye set. Good thing it's double reward point time!


Isn't the Romantic Eye set lovely? I got it a few weeks ago and haven't stopped using it since!


----------



## Tania

I'm totally using it tomorrow, Carrie! I will also be wearing my new Bettie Page Captain dress in navy blue, which arrived today! I also got the Alika pencil dress in red, which I'm still wearing, lolz. 

View attachment IMG_0562.JPG


View attachment IMG_0566.JPG


View attachment IMG_0571.JPG


----------



## Carrie

Gah! Both are just gorgeous, Tania, but I'm going mental over the captain dress. To die for! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I love those dresses! I would give my left eye to be more peary to be able to wear stuff like that


----------



## Tania

Thank you, girls. :*


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> I'm totally using it tomorrow, Carrie! I will also be wearing my new Bettie Page Captain dress in navy blue, which arrived today! I also got the Alika pencil dress in red, which I'm still wearing, lolz.



hnngggggg.


----------



## DeerVictory

This is what I do to myself. When my heart breaks, my wardrobe explodes. I should write a relationship clause that says if you hurt me, you need to pay for 40% of what I buy afterwards. 











I'm planning on putting a black peter pan collar on this one when I go home for the summer. I haven't decided if black is the colour I want to use though, so if anyone has any suggestions, let me know?


----------



## Tania

Love the shoes and the pink sundress, R! FASHION IS GOOD FOR THE SOULLLLL!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I bought this brooch today for my husband to give me at the end of the month for my b-day. It's actually pretty small (4 x 2 cm).






I wish I could get the larger one (available on Ebay) and the lips so I could do this if the mood ever hit:


----------



## DeerVictory

I hate myself.


----------



## sarie

^ yay! i was stalking you on tumblr hoping that you'd buy that. so cute [/creep]

im looking forward to seeing what you will do with the blue floral dress. i literally just took that back today, because i didnt think i could pull it off, it hit me at a weird place on my legs, and i didnt feel like having it tailored. i dont lovelove the reason that made you buy it all but i do lovelove all of your purchases.

i recently got these gold lamé leggings and im pretttyyyy pumped about them. tampa is definitely not ready for them, but they will be rocked regardless. 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## BBWMoon

Pink Sweater, and Plunge Bra from Lane Bryant :wubu:


----------



## penguin

I bought four dresses (same style, different patterns) yesterday, and a fancy shirt for $70. I'll take some photos of them later  My boobs are bigger than what they allowed for, so I need to use a safety pin to keep the low low neckline closed up a bit until my fashion tape gets here. They make my boobs look great, though


----------



## DeerVictory

sarie said:


> ^ yay! i was stalking you on tumblr hoping that you'd buy that. so cute [/creep]
> 
> im looking forward to seeing what you will do with the blue floral dress. i literally just took that back today, because i didnt think i could pull it off, it hit me at a weird place on my legs, and i didnt feel like having it tailored. i dont lovelove the reason that made you buy it all but i do lovelove all of your purchases.
> 
> i recently got these gold lamé leggings and im pretttyyyy pumped about them. tampa is definitely not ready for them, but they will be rocked regardless.



do you have tumblr? i will die if you have tumblr. what's the address?


----------



## CastingPearls

Torrid.......


----------



## Duchess of York

ThatFatGirl said:


> I bought this brooch today for my husband to give me at the end of the month for my b-day. It's actually pretty small (4 x 2 cm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get the larger one (available on Ebay) and the lips so I could do this if the mood ever hit:



BWAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## sarie

DeerVictory said:


> do you have tumblr? i will die if you have tumblr. what's the address?



you follow me already! 

sarieface.tumblr.com 

my tumblr is totally lame -- I never know what to post! 

I love following yours, though. it makes me happy; so thank you <3


----------



## DeerVictory

sarie said:


> you follow me already!
> 
> sarieface.tumblr.com
> 
> my tumblr is totally lame -- I never know what to post!
> 
> I love following yours, though. it makes me happy; so thank you <3



Post your outfitssss!!!!!!!!!

also, what the _fuck_








]

Some of my recent shopping habit is because I've been feeling terrible, but this happens to me sometimes even when I'm not feeling terrible. If I see a cute dress, I feel like I absolutely need it. Like if I don't buy that dress, I'll never see another cute dress again in my life and that I'll regret it always and forever.

* I recognize how ridiculous I am.


----------



## Inhibited

DeerVictory said:


> Post your outfitssss!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also, what the _fuck_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Some of my recent shopping habit is because I've been feeling terrible, but this happens to me sometimes even when I'm not feeling terrible. If I see a cute dress, I feel like I absolutely need it. Like if I don't buy that dress, I'll never see another cute dress again in my life and that I'll regret it always and forever.
> 
> * I recognize how ridiculous I am.



I luv those dresses..

I would rather regret buying something than regret not buying


----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered this last night with a coupon code from the holy clothing site (787 gets 20% off until midnight tonight eastern time)
I thought the green might look nice with my red hair


----------



## Deacone

I bought...a tank top! 

ARGH. First piece of girly clothing I've ever bought that isn't underwear lol. 

View attachment photo2.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Torrid....


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Torrid....



ooh me likie


----------



## Tracyarts

I got these tonight at Target. Totally budget-friendly at $14.99 and way cute too! I was surprised they were wide enough, but there is a little bit of stretch on both the part that goes across the foot, and the strap that goes behind the ankle. They had them in the white floral like I got, and also a black denim kind of fabric too.

Tracy


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute shoes! I went out to eat with some friends and we ended up going into a coupla stores. Tammy wanted to go into Fashhion Bug. It's her fault but I ended up getting a nice pair of black laceup shoes that are like tennis shoes but dressier looking for only $6 something. Clearance sales yeah!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tracyarts said:


> I got these tonight at Target. Totally budget-friendly at $14.99 and way cute too! I was surprised they were wide enough, but there is a little bit of stretch on both the part that goes across the foot, and the strap that goes behind the ankle. They had them in the white floral like I got, and also a black denim kind of fabric too.
> 
> Tracy


They are SO adorable. I wish I could wear a toe thong. I just have no luck with them. Toe rings, no problem. Toe thong sandals---


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> They are SO adorable. I wish I could wear a toe thong. I just have no luck with them. Toe rings, no problem. Toe thong sandals---



I wish I could wear something that flat. I have the highest arch/instep known to man..and can't wear anything like that anymore without my arches killing me.

They are soo cute too. Enjoy them Tracey!


----------



## Tania

More specifically, what DIDN'T I buy today that will ultimately mean more clothing purchases for me in the near future. 

So the plan was to buy tickets to the Duran Duran Fillmore concert today. I was poised and ready on the LiveNation site at the 10 am onsale time and came out with nothing. I'm bummed because I really wanted to go AND it was to be a birthday present for my friend Teri, BUT the silver lining is that I can spend the money on FASHUNZ instead. 

Still waiting to see if maybe they've held back some tickets or might add another date, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 91179

This pretty bag, I got it from Target for $5.00. It's one of their long life shopping bag (plastic bag alternative). I thought it was so pretty and a steal for a fiver!
View attachment 91180

I got this silver ring from ASOS with a clothes order that I already posted. It's kinda square. I like it. Was cheap... about 3 pounds. 

Also, this long line gold chain necklace with a pearl at the end.... was about 6 pounds, also from ASOS.


----------



## DeniseW

I love that pink top a lot.....




CastingPearls said:


> Torrid.......


----------



## HottiMegan

Got these today. I hope to feel extra pretty while wearing a matched set 





ETA
I picked this up too, just now:


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Got these today. I hope to feel extra pretty while wearing a matched set


I just got that bra in the mail the other day. I love it! It's even prettier in person! Enjoy.


----------



## HottiMegan

It is pretty  I also like that style bra


----------



## CastingPearls

Plunge? It's my favorite. The only thing that could have made it more perfect was if it was a front hook.


----------



## HottiMegan

ooh a front hook would be great!!


----------



## cherylharrell

I got this off a clearance rack in Torrid the other day,,,


----------



## Tania

I bought this skirt last night. On sale for $29 from Bettie Page Clothing!






Oh, and I just ordered this from eShakti.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I just bought this dress:






And this dress:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm experiencing major fashion envy, ladies.. thanks. 

lovely, lovely stuff.


----------



## Tania

I just returned from TJMaxx with these Madden Girl Mollyyy pumps.  Cheep and purty! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-03-12 at 18.10.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

The green dress was an accident, you know how ebay is, but its cheap so i will honour it ...


----------



## Aust99

Nice accident... I like that dress... And the bra is lovely too.


----------



## DeerVictory

GUYS, Citychic is having a kickass sale on right now. Everything in the store is 60% off, plus they're offering free shipping to both Canada and the US, AND I have a coupon code for 30% (or something similar) off your order.

The coupon code is AF10FS

I didn't buy much because there weren't a lot of things on the website that I really really wanted, but I only paid around $50 for 2 dresses, a cardigan and a belt. If you're going to buy anything from citychic, I'd suggest doing it now because they're pretty expensive otherwise.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For my best friend's wedding on a nature preserve in Northern CA at the end of May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snip]



I am so disappointed. I called today to check on it because I knew it had been backordered. Turns out the order was canceled because the dress is no longer being made.  BOO. I don't like it quite as much, but I got this instead:






If it doesn't look good in person, the next dress I'll try will be this:


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am so disappointed. I called today to check on it because I knew it had been backordered. Turns out the order was canceled because the dress is no longer being made.  BOO. I don't like it quite as much, but I got this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't look good in person, the next dress I'll try will be this:



Same thing happened to me. The black dress I ordered was canceled. I odered two other dresses like the red one and those two were canceled too. What's up with Zaftique advertising stuff they ain't selling?


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks to Tania's coupon code at Eshakti in the deals thread, i ordered my very first piece from them. I'm scared about the customization. It's soooo pretty!!


----------



## Tania

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks to Tania's coupon code at Eshakti in the deals thread, i ordered my very first piece from them. I'm scared about the customization. It's soooo pretty!!



Yay! I'm glad someone was able to use the code (any first-time eshakti orders can use it; $20 off!)! 9 times out of 10 the customization fee is money well spent. Remember to share pics when it arrives! :*


----------



## HottiMegan

now i have a problem about the dress. I have no cute shoes to go with it!  More shopping in my future i think..


----------



## Tania

DeerVictory said:


> GUYS, Citychic is having a kickass sale on right now. Everything in the store is 60% off, plus they're offering free shipping to both Canada and the US, AND I have a coupon code for 30% (or something similar) off your order.
> 
> The coupon code is AF10FS
> 
> I didn't buy much because there weren't a lot of things on the website that I really really wanted, but I only paid around $50 for 2 dresses, a cardigan and a belt. If you're going to buy anything from citychic, I'd suggest doing it now because they're pretty expensive otherwise.



THANK YOU for the heads up. The code didn't work, but the sale + free shipping made it more than worth it anyway! I got...


----------



## Tania

HottiMegan said:


> now i have a problem about the dress. I have no cute shoes to go with it!  More shopping in my future i think..



Mwhahaaa! The best kind of problem!


----------



## Inhibited

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks to Tania's coupon code at Eshakti in the deals thread, i ordered my very first piece from them. I'm scared about the customization. It's soooo pretty!!



Like that dress am def gonna have to check out eshakti..


----------



## Inhibited

Tania said:


> THANK YOU for the heads up. The code didn't work, but the sale + free shipping made it more than worth it anyway! I got...



Luv them especially the 2nd one


----------



## HottiMegan

Inhibited said:


> Like that dress am def gonna have to check out eshakti..



They have a ton of dresses i want. They had some shirts i'd love too. If this dress works out I'm going to buy another


----------



## Shu-shu

Today I bought jeans and blouse. 
Jeans - 30 $. 
Jacket - 38 $. 
What do you think is for me? :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: 

View attachment buy-today-2-002-(300x400).jpg


View attachment buy-today-123-(400x300).jpg


View attachment buy-today-124-(400x300).jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

I have too much clothes! Oh man! I took a clothes break. Here is what I bought today (the past day).




Trendsetter Colorbook Profusion 



Outspoken by Fergie-icy berry, tuberose (my favorite), and leather.


----------



## Shu-shu

happyface83 said:


> I have too much clothes! Oh man! I took a clothes break. Here is what I bought today (the past day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trendsetter Colorbook Profusion
> 
> 
> 
> Outspoken by Fergie-icy berry, tuberose (my favorite), and leather.


I really like this Colorbook. Where can I buy it in Internet?


----------



## goofy girl

I bought new Sketchers (YAY!), new sandals for the warm weather coming, 4 pairs of underwear and a pair of jeans with sparkly butt buttons. I tried to find them on the fashion bug website to post a pic but didnt see them. But theyre cute ..trust me.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I bought two pairs of glasses. One black and orange, the other dark-ish translucent purple. $33.90 shipped, thanks to www.zennioptical.com


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cross-posted from the confessions thread:






and a couple of days ago, ON SALE - this was $159, and is now $59! My first IGIGI dress!


----------



## Gingembre

IC I have not bought these today, but I'm off to Ghana for 3 months tomorrow and here is some of the stuff I've been buying over the past couple of weeks. Linen trousers, t-shirts & blouses not shown!


----------



## Tania

Hope you're having a great trip, Laura!

And BBM, the Francesca dress at that price is a STEAL! 

Here's my latest eShakti purchase (red ruffle dress) and a pretty black-with-cream-bows top I got today at Torrid on clearance. 

View attachment IMG_0666.JPG


View attachment IMG_0669.JPG


View attachment IMG_0670.JPG


----------



## succubus_dxb

this dress for asos, love it, great fit, fitted round the bum, but need to sew the front up so I don't flash my lady parts when I walk (it's pretttttty short)


also.....88 eyeshadow palette on e-bay.....i can't stop myself. 

View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## sarie

^ that asos dress is soooo goooodddd. pics when it comes, please!


----------



## CastingPearls

Philosophy Spring Has Sprung 
Orange Jelly Bean, Sugar Chick and Chocolate Bunny shampoo, bodywash and bubble bath set

I have a date with a giant jacuzzi (and a bottle of pink champagne) this weekend and am going bubble bath crazy.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this off of ebay, to wear as a tunic top over light denim pants that aren't quite as snug as jeggings but a good bit more narrow in the legs than normal jeans. And I think my light beige fake Birkenstocks will go with it for sure! I need to see how heavy the fabric is when I get it though because I might wind up shortening the sleeves to make it work better for warm weather.

Tracy


----------



## cherylharrell

Cute top! Do post pics.


----------



## HayleeRose

I bought myself a bra today. I wear a 42b/c depending on the brand (which is so hard to find) but I was looking around in ross, and usually they never have anything over 38b, but lucky me I searched and found THE ONLY 40c, for like $6 so i snatched it up and then went and bought an extender.


----------



## mel

a dress for easter services...cute cardigan..shoes..now i just hope they look cute ON me


----------



## Tania

So I made the mistake of heading to the Trashy Diva website today. Turns out that most of their new line comes in sizes 2-18 (their 40s dress comes in up to size *24*).

So anyway, I bought the 40s dress in the spring Olivine print, an anchor necklace (in white), and two pairs of earrings.





















The other day, before I became a horrible person who spends way too much money, I got this dot dress at F21:






and this cardigan - in white - from LB.


----------



## DeerVictory

I was going to buy the 40s dress but it was a little too pricey for me to justify. ughh. please share pictures when you get it so I can convince myself that I want it bad enough. 

In other news, these are the reasons why I couldn't invest in the 40s dress:
Yours clothing:








*in two colours. 





Sickforcute:












*in pink and green, because i'm a gigantic dork and i'm really excited to get a place with my boyfriendddd and i'm buying dorky kitchen junk to express it. 

Etsy:









Asos:




*both colours

Newlook:





As you can see, instead of eating my feelings, I shop my feelings.


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> So I made the mistake of heading to the Trashy Diva website today. Turns out that most of their new line comes in sizes 2-18 (their 40s dress comes in up to size *24*).



ohhhhhhhh I love those clothes (not that I could fit in them but they are gorgeous!!!

I love this thread (section,whatever) cause I learn about so many new clothes shops... hmm...that could be a good or bad thing


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania I love everything you bought esp the olivine dress.




DeerVictory said:


> As you can see, instead of eating my feelings, *I shop my feelings*.



I shop my feelings too.

Love your purchases, btw, esp the tights/stockings. Are those little pearls or rhinestones?


----------



## Tania

I'm glad you dig it, Mel and Elaine!

And Raegan, I will totally report the deets so you can decide if you want it or not. We're going to have to hold photo shoots together if you get it...40s dress and sailor dress!

And p.s. - I love the stuff you got, esp. the beige dress. It's ACE. And the peach ASOS dress looks like something young Lesley Ann Warren would wear. I totally want her entire 1910s-by-way-of-1967 wardrobe from "The Happiest Millionaire"...


----------



## DeerVictory

CastingPearls said:


> Tania I love everything you bought esp the olivine dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shop my feelings too.
> 
> Love your purchases, btw, esp the tights/stockings. Are those little pearls or rhinestones?



Rhinestones. Pearls would have been so amazing though.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered some new walking shoes. Easy Spirit brand, the style name is "genuis". From the product reviews I read, I think they will work out just fine for my feet. 






I got them from OneStopPlus, they were on sale and I was able to use a coupon code as well, so they were under $40 including tax and shipping. They only had a few sizes left, and only the brown in my size (10W). But if they're as comfortable as most of the reviews say they are, I don't care about the color. LOL! 

Tracy


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> I'm glad you dig it, Mel and Elaine!
> 
> *And Raegan, I will totally report the deets so you can decide if you want it or not. We're going to have to hold photo shoots together if you get it...40s dress and sailor dress!
> *
> And p.s. - I love the stuff you got, esp. the beige dress. It's ACE. And the peach ASOS dress looks like something young Lesley Ann Warren would wear. I totally want her entire 1910s-by-way-of-1967 wardrobe from "The Happiest Millionaire"...


yesssssssssssssss so much yes.


----------



## Tania

It's a plan!

Well, on the Trashy Diva front, all the jewelry I ordered is sold out. So, I requested the anchor necklace in the navy color. The dress is shipping tomorrow, though, so that's a relief.

And today and TJ Maxx, I got this straw purse for 14 bux... 

View attachment Photo on 2011-03-31 at 15.51.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> It's a plan!
> 
> Well, on the Trashy Diva front, all the jewelry I ordered is sold out. So, I requested the anchor necklace in the navy color. The dress is shipping tomorrow, though, so that's a relief.
> 
> And today and TJ Maxx,* I got this straw purse for 14 bux.*..



everything is beautiful and nothing hurts.


----------



## HayleeRose

All those clothse are so cute!



DeerVictory said:


> *in pink and green, because i'm a gigantic dork and i'm really excited to get a place with my boyfriendddd and i'm buying dorky kitchen junk to express it.



I totally had these when i was a kid i cant belive they still make them.


----------



## intraultra

Finally bought myself a Clarisonic classic and Burberry Brit perfume. With the Ulta 20% off coupon I saved $57!


----------



## mel

nothing yet...but browsing the web


----------



## mel

ok, bought some capris, shorts ...and then lusted over the shoes from John Fluevog (thanks Tania!!! lol)


----------



## Tracyarts

I got a bottle of the black OPI shatter nail polish (at the supermarket of all places) along with a bottle of a cheapie Sally Hansen silver nail polish to go under it. I had seen the photos of the shatter polish in the fun with nails thread and had been keeping my eye out for it. 

Tracy


----------



## mel

some new tennis shoes and funky socks


----------



## Tania

Last night I got the Igigi Modena Gown in lavender. It was in the Final Cut section for $57.49!

Occasionally an older piece that's been sold out for months will crop up in the final sale area, so keep watching! Some of them might be returns, samples, or pieces used in shoots.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Ordered this from Torrid  Very cute!! 

View attachment pink top.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> Last night I got the Igigi Modena Gown in lavender. It was in the Final Cut section for $57.49!
> 
> Occasionally an older piece that's been sold out for months will crop up in the final sale area, so keep watching! Some of them might be returns, samples, or pieces used in shoots.


Wow, what a catch! I've had my eye on a similar one in a different color. Good for you! Great color too!


----------



## Tania

The blue one? It's still there, same price as the lavender! Not sure about the sizes, though!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> The blue one? It's still there, same price as the lavender! Not sure about the sizes, though!


Uh-uh----Gabrielle gown in burgundy. You KNOW I'd be kicking ass in that dress. LOL The blue is gorg too but I like the Belladonna in black next. I love this site. LOL


----------



## Tania

I like both of those, but they're still full price. 

Sometime I'd like to make an appointment to try on the Belladonna, just to see how it looks. I might be too hippy for it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> I like both of those, but they're still full price.
> 
> Sometime I'd like to make an appointment to try on the Belladonna, just to see how it looks. I might be too hippy for it.


I KNOW they're full price which makes me such a sad panda. 
I can fit into their 30/32's by the way.
I know your hips, honey--we see them everyday--I think you can pull it off effortlessly.  You can't hippier than me!


----------



## Tania

Pff! Not quite EVERY day. 

I didn't mean to disparage myself or anybody else with hips, btw.  I think proportionally big hips are like big boobs; most people like looking at them, but we who have them may sometimes take pause before throwing them out there because they ARE kind of a sexy body part. When the dress first launched, I asked a male friend if he thought it might be too sexy/revealing hipwise for family events - he was so pro-dress that I assumed my answer was YES.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Bought these the other day at Forever 21. I'm iffy on floral on me, but I loved this dress and it works so well with the belt! 

Dress






This belt in brown


----------



## Aust99

Love those FallenAngel!


----------



## sarie

DeerVictory said:


> ...



eee! you lucky duck. everything is fucking fantastic. <3


----------



## Tania

Dress came fast! Living near Igigi has its advantages!

I like it. It's pretty much what I expected! They still have a couple of the royal blue Modenas on the Final Cut sale rack, if you're interested.  

View attachment IMG_0685.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> Dress came fast! Living near Igigi has its advantages!
> 
> I like it. It's pretty much what I expected! They still have a couple of the royal blue Modenas on the Final Cut sale rack, if you're interested.


Looks like they're gone. I'm keeping my eye on the Colleta Dress in navy in 30/32 if it hits the final rack. 

Looks beautiful on you. Nice color!


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> Dress came fast! Living near Igigi has its advantages!
> 
> I like it. It's pretty much what I expected! They still have a couple of the royal blue Modenas on the Final Cut sale rack, if you're interested.



so pretty!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Love it! Lovely color and cut.


----------



## cherylharrell

Looks good on you. Very retro looking too...


----------



## Tania

Thanks you guys.

Elaine, I'm sory the blue Modena is gone.  Get Colletta and post pics!


----------



## succubus_dxb

I just bought a shit load of tights and socks from Welovecolors.com...... review to come!


----------



## cherylharrell

I got a Bryspun circular knitting needle in a yarn shop and several skeins of yarn for $1 at Walmart. The other day I found 3 purses for $1.99 each on clearance at K-Mart...


----------



## Kortana

Starting a new job in Monday so I ordered so much stuff today!

Jeans, capris & cute tops from Avenue and Woman Within...Also ordered some jeans and gauchos from Sancturie! My credit card is screaming but I got lots of good deals 

I shipped them to a friend of mine in Vermont (I am in Montreal) so I could avoid high shipping costs and duty since they can be shipped as gifts 

Thanks so all the posts ladies..I knew just where to go cause of all your updates


----------



## Tania

Awesome! I *love* the freedom to be able to just go buy a bunch of stuff that I like. 

I don't know if I mentioned this further up, but Trashy Diva managed to get me an anchor necklace in white after all; they shipped the 40s dress and the necklace earlier this week. 

In new purchase news, I bought the Pinup couture Heidi dress in black/white dots! It should look groovy with my black petticoat.  

View attachment heidi.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

Didn't buy it today exactly, but not long ago. From Yours Clothing and looks great with leggings.


----------



## Tania

Trashy Diva 40s dress arrived today. It's a winner. Bear in mind that this photo does the dress NO justice - it looks WAY better in person. I seriously fell in love with my damn self as I looked in the mirror. 

Also, when they claim that the Olivine dresses run a bit slimmer than their size chart indicates, they mean it!  

View attachment IMG_0718.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell

That is so cute and looks so good on you! I got in Claires yesterday, some hair barrettes , a hair clip and some pony tail holders that were on clearance sale...


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> Trashy Diva 40s dress arrived today. It's a winner. Bear in mind that this photo does the dress NO justice - it looks WAY better in person. I seriously fell in love with my damn self as I looked in the mirror.
> 
> Also, when they claim that the Olivine dresses run a bit slimmer than their size chart indicates, they mean it!



ughhh i love it so hard. I was wanting to buy it, but I think my waist measurement is a few inches too big, and it's a little too expensive for me to risk it. But it looks so good on you!


----------



## MissStacie

for my little Miss Ruby....we are taking our first trip to the schwimmbad this weekend...gotta have something pretty!


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004C04ZR8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## fluffyandcute

Bought some new YellowBox Flip Flops for Easter....They are cool! 

View attachment yellowbox Flip Flop.jpg


----------



## toni

MissStacie said:


> for my little Miss Ruby....we are taking our first trip to the schwimmbad this weekend...gotta have something pretty!
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004C04ZR8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Omg...so cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I did some mega-summer-shopping @ OSP given the 50% off coupon I had. (It's listed in the steals and deals thread and good for a few more days yet).






Not sure this style (in pink above and green below) will be long enough for work... if not I'll have to return them. *fingers crossed they will be*






































Continued in next post...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe




----------



## AmazingAmy

I love those floral knickers! I'm desperately searching for nude shorts, but alas, no luck.


----------



## Tania

DeerVictory said:


> ughhh i love it so hard. I was wanting to buy it, but I think my waist measurement is a few inches too big, and it's a little too expensive for me to risk it. But it looks so good on you!



TY. And don't give up hope - I know they're way more expensive than the rayon versions, but maybe the silk jersey 40s dress will work?


----------



## CastingPearls

Gin---The hot pink maxi dress, the belts, the nightie with the roses (matches a bra I have now that I think about it) I LOVE the mostest.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Gin---The hot pink maxi dress, the belts, the nightie with the roses (matches a bra I have now that I think about it) I LOVE the mostest.





AmazingAmy said:


> I love those floral knickers! I'm desperately searching for nude shorts, but alas, no luck.



Thanks Amy!  And thanks Elaine.  I'm on an accessories kick lately. I want more accessories, but I'm going to go somewhere where I can get them cheaper than at most clothing stores, like Claires, to get earrings, more hair flowers, etc. that will coordinate with these dresses. (Once I know which are going to fit.) I love the belts, too - I really hope they fit!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am so disappointed. I called today to check on it because I knew it had been backordered. Turns out the order was canceled because the dress is no longer being made.  BOO. I don't like it quite as much, but I got this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't look good in person, the next dress I'll try will be this:



Guess what... the magenta dazzling beaded gown I replaced my first order with isn't being made anymore either. :doh: Ladies, if something is showing backordered when you put it in your cart, DON'T ORDER IT. The woman I talked to said there's a good chance they aren't making any more of them if they say that. They said the factory sends an e-mail when your order is cancelled... I never got either one they supposedly sent, and it didn't go to my spam folder either. 

So now I get to try to find another one... this is my last chance with only six weeks to go before my event.

Edit: the blue dress I posted above that was my third choice.... "backordered." Sigh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Wow... this might be big.

I went through Zaftique's dresses... hundreds of them. Out of 60 color/style combinations I looked at, ONLY ONE WAS NOT BACKORDERED IN 6Z. 

*I'm wondering if Zaftique is about to go out of business, or if they are about to stop carrying the 6Z size. *


----------



## ashmamma84

Tania those dresses are so cute! The green especially looks great on you!


----------



## Tania

:*

Today, I bought this straw pillbox hat from the sixties.  

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-13 at 22.27 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-04-13 at 22.27 #2.jpg


----------



## cherylharrell

I think my mom used to have a hat like that.  I bought in a Belk Dept store here at the beach (which is kinda like Macy's etc), 2 nice vest for $6.59 off a clearance rack. One brown, one black. Yarn For $1 a skien a Walmart, $1.99 purse at K-Mart which I got for free cuz of having K-Mart rewards points to cover it...


----------



## itsfine

Totally posted in the wrong thread  But I did buy 2 of the lace camis from Lane Bryant today! I wish they had more warm colors in it though!


----------



## Tania

So, apparently the Heidi dress I ordered via Pinup Girl Clothing was out of stock, so I reordered the same design in red.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow... this might be big.
> 
> I went through Zaftique's dresses... hundreds of them. Out of 60 color/style combinations I looked at, ONLY ONE WAS NOT BACKORDERED IN 6Z.
> 
> *I'm wondering if Zaftique is about to go out of business, or if they are about to stop carrying the 6Z size. *



Yeah, it's skeeving me out too. All my orders keep getting canceled and I have a gig coming up in June.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Old navy is having a 25% off sale today only..so Rob let me get some things for my birthday!
View attachment 92337


View attachment 92338


View attachment 92339


View attachment 92340


View attachment 92341


----------



## MisticalMisty

continued......I actually got the purple dress in the green color


----------



## MisticalMisty

Last image. I actually got 13 tops and 2 dresses!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought this from EShakti.. cant wait to get it!


----------



## Inhibited

HottiMegan said:


> I bought this from EShakti.. cant wait to get it!



I can't rep you ... Beautiful dress


----------



## Tania

Yay, Megan got her dream dress!

And groovy haul, Misty.


----------



## louisaml

I got a 6.8 bottle of Lucky You from Perfume.com for $30, and really awesome shoes from Burlington. I cant wear heels because they hurt my back and they never have anything in 10w. 

View attachment 014.JPG


----------



## louisaml

I was a bad bad girl and indulged in Torrid's clearance sale online. I got 2 tube tops, 2 tube dresses, a tattoo t shirt , and a really cute bondage top. I seriously hope I get it all when they process the order. It was only $85 for everything and one of the dresses was originally $87. Then I splurged for overnight shipping because the last time I ordered something from them, a few weeks ago, fed ex didn't update the tracking info until it was delivered and I really want the clothes to get here fast, I have no patience and neither does the hubby.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hit Avenue's sale today. I got 2 cami tanks. And i got these:








I got this in lavender but the site didn't have that color:




All this for $40 and some change


----------



## Cyn

Tania said:


> :*
> 
> Today, I bought this straw pillbox hat from the sixties.




OMG I LOVE this hat!!! Hi, I'm new around here and have been lurking on this thread off and on today. I just finished going through the last 10 pages and I must say that I have a style crush on you :wubu:. every item you posted was more gorgeous than the last :smitten: I have never heard of a lot of the sites that a lot of people bought from..I can't wait till Easter is over and I can shop. (I gave up shopping for Lent)


----------



## DeerVictory

Somebody referenced Amy Blue from The Doom Generation recently on a blog I was reading and it made me realize how much I wanted to emulate her style in at least one outfit, so I went on a mission to find clothes tonight that would integrate with my own wardrobe and that I could use to channel her as well. Here's what I came up with:









in white





also in white with black polkadots






A barrette

and




^just because I needed cheap something to push me over the total that would give me a discount. 

I have some clothing that I own already that I can use to complete the look. My parents are total sweethearts and offered to buy the jacket for me.


----------



## Tania

Cyn said:


> OMG I LOVE this hat!!! Hi, I'm new around here and have been lurking on this thread off and on today. I just finished going through the last 10 pages and I must say that I have a style crush on you :wubu:. every item you posted was more gorgeous than the last :smitten: I have never heard of a lot of the sites that a lot of people bought from..I can't wait till Easter is over and I can shop. (I gave up shopping for Lent)



Thanks, Cyn! And welcome  There are a lot of cool peeps here on the fashion board; this thread alone is pretty darned awesome!

***

So today, I bought a Rago girdle. The vintage #21 waist style that people my mom's age consider oldladywear.  xD


----------



## louisaml

I have the red pair


----------



## louisaml

Hubby says no more shopping until the summer. Please excuse my hair. There is nothing that can be done to it.

Shirt from Torrid, I wore it to hubby's food fair.
Dress from Torrid
Dress from Torrid
Tube Top from Torrid
Top from Torrid
Tube Top from Torrid 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## louisaml

Tube Top from Torrid
Tube Top from Torrid
Tube Top from Torrid
Gir T shirt from Torrid
Capri's from Torrid 

View attachment 007.JPG


View attachment 008.JPG


View attachment 009.JPG


View attachment 010.JPG


View attachment 011.JPG


----------



## louisaml

T-shirt from Torrid
Shorts from Burlington
Maxi Dress from Burlington 

View attachment 012.JPG


View attachment 013.JPG


View attachment 014.JPG


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I bought these things from Modcloth.com today and I'm seriously hoping I'll be able to squeeze myself into these dressed <fingers crossed> 

View attachment Cupcake.jpg


View attachment Starlight.jpg


View attachment Manicure Set.jpg


----------



## Tania

Holy shit, I LOVE THAT PINK DRESS. I was just cursing ModCloth's sizing yesterday, too, the ebil mockers. What are the max measurements for the dress?

Not that I have ANY MONEY LEFT THIS MONTH or anything. XD


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tania said:


> Holy shit, I LOVE THAT PINK DRESS. I was just cursing ModCloth's sizing yesterday, too, the ebil mockers. What are the max measurements for the dress?
> 
> Not that I have ANY MONEY LEFT THIS MONTH or anything. XD



I don't have money either, but retail therapy was needed! 

And here is what the sizing chart says for the Large-- 
Length--35.5"
US Size: 12-14	
Bust: 37"-38"	
Waist: 31"-33"	
Hips: 41"-43"

This will be fun! Bahaha But on the page and the customer reviews it states that this particular dress runs large and to please size down.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tania said:


> Holy shit, I LOVE THAT PINK DRESS. I was just cursing ModCloth's sizing yesterday, too, the ebil mockers. What are the max measurements for the dress?
> 
> Not that I have ANY MONEY LEFT THIS MONTH or anything. XD



Oh and the ruffle business detaches so you can also wear the dress plain or jazz it up with the crop top--Fancy!! 

I adore the dress so I'm seriously hoping it fits!


----------



## Tania

Oy, it might fit in the waist (if it really does run a little large), but nooo way will it fit my hips or bust. That's a shame, because it IS pretty bitchin'!  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Tad

A couple of months back I finally found a pair of jeans that doesn't fall down when I stretch upwards, nor cut me in half when I sit down. I finally went back to buy another pair....nowhere to be found. Asked a clerk, who confirmed that the jean is being discontinued and their store was out....but they can put in a request for stock that hits all stores in Canada, and the jeans are on clearance for $20 from $50. So I asked them to put the request out for 3 pairs, now I'm just sitting here with fingers crossed that there are still 3 pairs in my size left in the country. Should know later this week....

In summary:
- they aren't making 'my' jeans anymore :doh:
- I can buy what is left for just $20 
- But will there be any left?


----------



## mel

Tad said:


> A couple of months back I finally found a pair of jeans that doesn't fall down when I stretch upwards, nor cut me in half when I sit down. I finally went back to buy another pair....nowhere to be found. Asked a clerk, who confirmed that the jean is being discontinued and their store was out....but they can put in a request for stock that hits all stores in Canada, and the jeans are on clearance for $20 from $50. So I asked them to put the request out for 3 pairs, now I'm just sitting here with fingers crossed that there are still 3 pairs in my size left in the country. Should know later this week....



I know how you feel. LB had some jeans like that for me ..and of course they changed styles and now I cant find them


----------



## Tad

mel said:


> I know how you feel. LB had some jeans like that for me ..and of course they changed styles and now I cant find them



Sometimes these things work out....my wife found jeans that worked well for her at Addition-Elle (Canadian plus sized chain) when they did something kind of like LB did with having different named fits, then A-E totally changed their assortment of fits....and she ended up getting jeans that fit even better than the previous ones! 

Then there are the rest of us less fortunate ones ....


----------



## mel

OK..so I didnt buy them today but it feels like I did. For about 2 months now, I have been missing this one pair of jeans. My fav pair of course. I figured the kids mixed it in with their clothes and stuffed them in a drawer or closet (at the bottom no less) and even though I have asked everyone in the house...they say they haven't seen them (not like they wouldnt know they are mine)..anyways..I have been sick the past few days and today after some meds I was feeling a little better so I went and looked in all of their rooms and in my closet (Damn did/does it need a cleaning) and as I go to get some more Kleenex (being sick) from underneath a sink (that we never use- other than a catch all) in the laundry room ---- guess what is there????? MY JEANS!!!! YYYYAAAAYYYY (and just in time for warmer weather when all I will wear is capris- go figure!)

ok, so I know that was a long story..but...I havent been able to talk (physically) to adults for days due to no voice I am typing alot..LOL


----------



## Tania

mel said:


> ...guess what is there????? MY JEANS!!!! YYYYAAAAYYYY (and just in time for warmer weather when all I will wear is capris- go figure!)
> 
> ok, so I know that was a long story..but...I havent been able to talk (physically) to adults for days due to no voice I am typing alot..LOL



Great news!  And a cute story, actually.


----------



## Aust99

Yours clothing - I'm giving them another try.... I just wanted to try the harem pants (crop) for around the house and tummy control leggings (heard some great reviews) and Yours always have the right price point. 
View attachment 92595
View attachment 92594


Also got two shirts with stripes (an obsession lately) of various widths.
View attachment 92592
View attachment 92593


----------



## DeerVictory

I got a refund because another piece of mail of mine was lost, which is really irritating. But I decided to use the refunded money to buy a dress I had been looking at on etsy for a few days.


----------



## Cors

DeerVictory, your link doesn't work for me.  

Half of my wardrobe is in storage far away and I haven't shopped for anything frivolous in waaaay too long (10 months and counting) but in the past two days I have certainly been making up for lost time! I don't want to flood the forum with pics, so I will just link some of the stuff instead.  

My undies are fraying and falling apart, so I took advantage of the sales to replenish my lingerie stash. Notable haul items include my new favourite seamless T-shirt bra that offers incredible comfort, shape and support for my heavy boobs, the Freya Deco (goes up to 36GG/38G), fun functional sets from Curvy Kate (goes up to a 40J), boudoir lingerie and bikinis from an exciting new niche line catering to busty chicks with tiny ribcages and the good old Bravissimo strappy tops (goes up to 38G). While I wait for the goodies to arrive, I took pics of the gorgeous teal/black lace basque set I bought. A little loose, it is so pretty but they fit the boobs so I can't complain. 

My sister got me a pair of FitFlops and while I don't know if they do what they claim, they are super comfy even though I normally find flat shoes painful and annoying (Achilles tendonitis plus ankle and knee problems). In case anyone is considering FitFlops, you will have to size up at least a size for comfort (there are 10 pairs or so in my house and they all run pretty narrow and small). Other than that, I got two pairs of jeans, a straight leg with pretty pockets (pic) and a destroyed skinny (pic). Fingers crossed that they fit!


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> In summary:
> - they aren't making 'my' jeans anymore
> - I can buy what is left for just $20
> - But will there be any left?




Yes, they came in! Although....one of these things is not like the others  Three pairs, two look like the pair I already have, the third looks quite different. I check the tag, and the style number shows as being the same. So I try them on....and no freaking way are they they same. In a pinch I might be able to button them up, but probably not keep them buttoned up and still breathe :doh:

By the time I'd checked that out it was Saturday evening, and they were probably shut Sunday for Easter, so I'll try going back later this week to see if I can get them to try and pull in another pair. If not, well, I still got two pairs of jeans I can use for $60, and I can donate these to a charity shop, or hold onto them just in case I suddenly lose 20 pounds *sigh*


----------



## mel

a cute swim suit!! and maybe about to buy another ..woot woot


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a pastel pink smocked t-shirt a purple smocked t and a bright magenta tank top. I took advantage of the facebook friend coupon from the Avenue of 30% off my order. I think i'm set for tee shirts for the spring now.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought this really cute summer dress at WalMart today. Fits all the guidelines for clothing at work, as well as my own. A non-stretch 4x, and has some room to spare, which I find pretty awesome  My boobs fit nicely into it as well, which pretty much never happens, so I'm very pleased.

I also bought some makeup cuz I've never used blush before and would like to try it out... and a black pair of Ocean Pacific flip flops. They are the comfiest flip flops I've ever had. I had a women's pair last year that was pastel blue and beige, so I went and got a men's pair. Wayyy more comfy. OMG. Next paycheck, I'm going back and buying at least 2 more pairs.

I also went and bought some really pretty fabric, so I'm hoping to have a great amount of summer clothing. I think I'll be in a lot of dresses this summer. With shorts/capris/leggings, of course, lol.


----------



## Tania

I bought this at eShakti! Also eyeing a vintage dress from the 1940s somewhere else that I shall not share until I actually get it. If I get it.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Technically, I didn't buy these today, and they're not on my feet until Thursday. I ordered them Saturday to replace a pair I bought a few months back that never really worked for me. I realized how much the old pair didn't work recently when I spent the second half of a beautiful hike in pain on the steep descent. Hope the new boots make my feet happy! REI has the best return policy, by the way. The best. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-04-25 at 5.54.24 PM.jpg


----------



## mel

I got some John Fluevog's !!!!!!!! (thanks to Tania fueling my new addiction..lol) Will post when they arrive


----------



## tinkerbell

Turquoise nail polish at Rite Aid for $1.49  I cant wait to use it!


----------



## Tania

MEL. WHICH ONES? OMG!

Yay turquoise, Tink!


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> MEL. WHICH ONES? OMG!
> 
> Yay turquoise, Tink!



they are grey and yellow pumps....just tried them on and they are too big. I want to cry!  wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:really sad:


----------



## Tania

Yeah, they run a little big! That's ok, return them for the right size!!!!

I'll check the site to see if I can find your pair.


----------



## mel

I got them off ebay..I will just have to resell  here is a pic...


----------



## Tania

Sweet! What size? 8.5 maychance?


----------



## mel

yep, as a matter of fact they are.. your size?


----------



## Tania

Yup lol! How much did you pay for them?


----------



## mel

87.00 thats with shipping included..ya want?


----------



## Tania

That's a good price, but I'm le broke right now. If you can sell them in the next two weeks, do it! If you still have it on May 10, let me know. :*


----------



## mel

kk, will do


----------



## HottiMegan

To go with my new hair i got myself a cute plastic black flower shaped hair clip and a pair of pink silky flower bobby pins. I thought they'd look cute with my new dress.


----------



## Shu-shu

I bought some new clothes in BONPRIX several days ago. &#1057;ardigan and shoes. I like the quality of a cardigan (my size UK 22-24). I recommend. Shoes "no name" but comfortable. 

View attachment DSCN3267.jpg


View attachment 947831.jpg


View attachment DSCN3227.jpg


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## Tania

Payday spending spree started today!

I ordered:

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/betsy-dress-in-tipsy-elephant-print-from-golightly.html

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/niagara-dress-blue.html

I put a hold on this, to pay for on tuesday:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72752131/reserved-for-tanyeshka-40s-atomic-print

And, tomorrow is hair/waxing day, tuesday is manicure/pedicure day. Oh, and also on tuesday, I go buy some Vitalumiere Aqua foundation by Chanel, which is the best ever. Seriously light and perfect. I've been enjoying a huge sample prepared for me by my favorite cosmetics counter manager all month!

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-VITALUMIÈRE-AQUA-119648

And then I'm broke until the end of the month. Ha.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Two vastly different cardigans and a tie-dye shirt!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tania said:


> Payday spending spree started today!
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/betsy-dress-in-tipsy-elephant-print-from-golightly.html
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/niagara-dress-blue.html
> 
> I put a hold on this, to pay for on tuesday:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/72752131/reserved-for-tanyeshka-40s-atomic-print
> 
> And, tomorrow is hair/waxing day, tuesday is manicure/pedicure day. Oh, and also on tuesday, I go buy some Vitalumiere Aqua foundation by Chanel, which is the best ever. Seriously light and perfect. I've been enjoying a huge sample prepared for me by my favorite cosmetics counter manager all month!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-VITALUMIÈRE-AQUA-119648
> 
> And then I'm broke until the end of the month. Ha.


The two pin-up girl dresses....................I have no words. Jealous? Envy? They're so pretty, I can't even say that. ENJOY and post LOTS of pics!


----------



## Tania

Thank you, kind lady. :* I will...it's a little touch-and-go on the Betsy bust measurement (of all measurements for me, ha!), but apparently there's lots of stretch there so I went for it.

The really good news is, they're expanding their size range in the nearish future!


----------



## Cors

Fab dresses Tania! I didn't even think of looking on Etsy but something custom-made and properly sized would be awesome! 

Orange Mage, I'd happily steal your cardigans.  

My sister was clearing out her cosmetic pouch and I was gifted Canmake felt tip liquid eyeliner (amazing but the tip is prone to drying and dragging after it has been used for a while), Kiss Me Heroine Make liquid eyeliner (light and watery but ridiculously easy to use), small Dior Show mascara (almost as dramatic as my favourite Imju Fiberwig), MAC Lustreglass in Wonderstruck and Instant Gold (not a huge lipgloss fan but so far so good, not as sticky as the Lipglasses) and shimmer lotion from The Body Shop (to be tested soon).


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Payday spending spree started today!
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/betsy-dress-in-tipsy-elephant-print-from-golightly.html
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/niagara-dress-blue.html
> 
> I put a hold on this, to pay for on tuesday:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/72752131/reserved-for-tanyeshka-40s-atomic-print
> 
> And, tomorrow is hair/waxing day, tuesday is manicure/pedicure day. Oh, and also on tuesday, I go buy some Vitalumiere Aqua foundation by Chanel, which is the best ever. Seriously light and perfect. I've been enjoying a huge sample prepared for me by my favorite cosmetics counter manager all month!
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Foundation-VITALUMIÈRE-AQUA-119648
> 
> And then I'm broke until the end of the month. Ha.




ohhhh Tania, I sooooo want that 2nd pin-up pale blue #!!!! ahhhh gorgeous!! :smitten:


----------



## Tania

Thanks you guys! The blue dress is a repro of the hot pink dress Marilyn Monroe word in the movie "niagara"! It comes in several colors.

And the Etsy dress is vintage - I hope it's not too big! I won't alter it because it's over 60 years old!


----------



## CastingPearls

That pinupgirlclothing website is like eye-candy!


----------



## Tania

Oh for real! There's always something new, or even just stuff you never really noticed before, to catch your eye. The El Dorado Club cameo necklaces are stunning and I'm into the lacy black Deadly Dames top - I can't wait for the Deadly Dames non-stretch pencil dresses to expand into 3x territory so I can fit them over my hips!!!


----------



## mel

I have been on a shopping binge the last week or so...

when the cute stuff arrives, I will post some of the goodies.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Should arrive tomorrow. Hoping Evans have finally designed a pair of leggings that aren't see-through.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Cors said:


> Orange Mage, I'd happily steal your cardigans.



Nooo~ these will be my first! Seriously!  I'm just on a binge of stripes and purple and greys/blacks lately, it seems. 

Are we the same size, by chance? I mean, I figure not height-wise, but still!  If anything I'd bet you're a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## Cors

The Orange Mage said:


> Nooo~ these will be my first! Seriously!  I'm just on a binge of stripes and purple and greys/blacks lately, it seems.
> 
> Are we the same size, by chance? I mean, I figure not height-wise, but still!  If anything I'd bet you're a tiny bit smaller.



Haha, probably but we can probably share a wardrobe anyway. I have the boobs, you have the hips so we'd make a fine hourglass chick together!


----------



## sarie

i have literally no idea what i'm going to do with these, but we'll see!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Cors said:


> Haha, probably but we can probably share a wardrobe anyway. I have the boobs, you have the hips so we'd make a fine hourglass chick together!



Ahaha, yes! Awesome! 

Aaaand I just got an e-mail that two tops I ordered at Target's website that said "We don't have these in right now, but we will ship them in two weeks" which had NEVER been on the site before, were no longer in stock and they ran out, so I got my monies back. Perused the site a tiny bit but didn't see anything I liked, and I totally need a spring jacket!


----------



## mel

received a couple of dresses, some shoes, some art prints and groceries (lol)


----------



## louisaml

Got a red lace teddy. The hubby and I finally get to have honeymoon time. I also got 2 pairs of lace leggings from Torrid. I am going to Torrid in Newington on Sunday to see what they have on clearance. My hubby loves Torrid and he likes to play dress up with me, and I cant complain since he is paying.

Teddy
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clearance/Intimates/Red-Lace-Halter-Teddy-536738.jsp

Red Leggings
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clearance/Accessories/Red-Rose-Lace-Leggings-544008.jsp

Purple Leggings
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clearance/Accessories/Royal-Purple-Rose--Lace-Leggings-555612.jsp


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This arrived today:






I'm pairing it with this 






and these (statement shoes!)


----------



## Tania

Those are some pretty rad shoes!

My PUG order came today... Here's the Niagara dress in tiffany blue and the Betsy dress in tipsy elephant print... 

View attachment IMG_0935.JPG


View attachment IMG_0936.JPG


View attachment IMG_0945.JPG


View attachment IMG_0947.JPG


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Yea, those shoes are the ones I was happy to spend $300 on (as opposed to my work shoes, also $300, but fugly as can be).

I love that black dress. Granted I have a thing for black, 50s-inspired dresses, but ya know.


----------



## asmiletoday

I love the statement shoes and the 50's pin up dresses are great! I am trying to find one I am in love with that's cut right for my body.


----------



## AuntHen

Tania said:


> Those are some pretty rad shoes!
> 
> My PUG order came today... Here's the Niagara dress in tiffany blue and the Betsy dress in tipsy elephant print...




Pardon me, but I think the they mixed up our addresses. I am pretty sure that blue dress was supposed the be delivered to me!


----------



## mel

argh, I wrote out a post then it disapperared..anyways....

Today I got 2 dresses, a cute ink and white polka dot skirt and some shoes. One of my pair of shoes are Merrell (brown sandals in pic). I LOVE Merrells, they are my staple shoe  


Tania~~ I am attaching a pic of the Fluevogs (black in white) I got yesterday but decided to return because I just couldnt justify keeping them based on what I was going to wear them with...but I ordered some different ones. I have to say though,,,so comfy!! (at least for the "try on" time I wore them around the house)


----------



## Tania

I'm glad you guys dig the dresses, guys!

Mel, you got the Zazas!!!!! Those are next on my list...I'm sad you're returning them.

Geez, I need to better about not spending money. I need to be ready to buy a home in the fall!


----------



## cherylharrell

Loving your retro look. Looks good on you. Love the Fluevogs.


----------



## sarie

i'm pretty excited about these two! 







another pair of saddle shoes


----------



## LillyBBBW

mel said:


> argh, I wrote out a post then it disapperared..anyways....
> 
> Today I got 2 dresses, a cute ink and white polka dot skirt and some shoes. One of my pair of shoes are Merrell (brown sandals in pic). I LOVE Merrells, they are my staple shoe



Mel I love those sandals! :wubu: They're right up my alley. I hope they come in black.


----------



## succubus_dxb

sarie said:


> i'm pretty excited about these two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pair of saddle shoes




ooooh love the shoes, where are they from?


----------



## Latte

I got some Zoomers fins for swimming. They're technically footwear. Lol!


----------



## sarie

succubus_dxb said:


> ooooh love the shoes, where are they from?



thank you! they're by bass! i received the white/wheat the other day and had to get another pair. super excited about them! 

View attachment shoess.jpg


----------



## mel

received these sandals which I LOVE..oh lawdy so freakin comfy..then I got a dress from Simplybe and trying to decide if I like it enough to keep it. 


http://www.simplybe.com/dresses/joe-browns-life-and-soul-dress-length-36-in/invt/ax179qh/

Ohhhh..and last night I ordered these earrings from _atlantisak _on Etsy


----------



## Cors

Fab modelling pics as usual, Tania! 

Sarie, are the shoes comfy and supportive? I've always wanted a pair of oxfords but never managed to find something that doesn't kill my arches, even when I wear special insoles! 

I thought my shopping spree is over, but apparently not - now it has to be, for another year or so! If everything goes as planned, I have two to-die-for iconic babies (shoes, of course) on the way! I just hope everything arrives before I fly again, ahhh.


----------



## WickedWitch

Bought these: 

View attachment 4381311001-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## Tania

Yer gonna have to post pictures of your shoes, Gracie. Incidentally, when you come out my way next, we are SO hitting the shoe sales at Union Square. You are my Louboutin guru. 

WW, love the dot bag!


----------



## mel

I received about 6 pairs of the shoes I was waiting on..sadly none real struck a fancy with em.. ok , well maybe 2 but have to get another size. so back they go and a replacement on the way. 

I found the perfect pair of shoes for me today and I cant find it in my size anywhere..wahhhhhhhhhhhh 


by now, yall know I am a shoe lover right???


----------



## Cors

Agree, cute bag! 

Yay, shoe lovers unite! Sorry to hear that your haul didn't work out so well, Mel. Did you try calling brick and mortar stores of online retailers for your size and get waitlisted in case someone makes a return? That helped me nab a couple of hard-to-get pairs in the past!



Tania said:


> Yer gonna have to post pictures of your shoes, Gracie. Incidentally, when you come out my way next, we are SO hitting the shoe sales at Union Square. You are my Louboutin guru.



Yeah that would be exciting! I wish I can go dress-shopping with you though and fill them out like you do! I still have a box of shoes in storage in London, but here are quick snaps of half the collection! I'll make an album again at some point. (Sg, Dk)

On another note my Freya Deco bras arrived today and they run at least one size large in the band and cup. They go up to UK sizes 36GG/38G (which would probably fit ladies up to a UK 40GG) so some of you might like to check it out! Amazing shape, support, comfort for bigger boobs, can't gush enough about them!


----------



## Tania

The nude peeptoe platforms are awesome...i also love your pink and black lace ones...are they there somewhere or are they among the storage pairs? Oh and the stripes are rad. 

I want the Chrysler building shoes still. Of course they're like the most expensive pair ever.


----------



## Cors

Tania said:


> The nude peeptoe platforms are awesome...i also love your pink and black lace ones...are they there somewhere or are they among the storage pairs? Oh and the stripes are rad.
> 
> I want the Chrysler building shoes still. Of course they're like the most expensive pair ever.



Haha yea, I think every girl should go nude! Plus, they match everything!  

The striped wedges are one of my favourites and super comfy, I feel so lucky to have them! So awesome that you remember the pink shoes! They are sadly safely in storage as they are a little too delicate and steep (5" with no platform) for regular wear!


----------



## Tania

Ohhhh pwetty piiiinnk shoooooz... *mesmerized* :wubu:


----------



## Cors

Hehe, I am not even particularly into colour but there's just something about shocking pink shoes! I have three now and they actually feel like a girly neutral! 

Obsession with Freya Deco plunge T-shirt bras has begun. I already own five sets (two blacks, two nudes, one strapless) but resist getting three more sets in charcoal, purple and pistachio especially when I found a 10% off voucher! I would have snapped them up in other colours as well but my size is so hard to find and sold out in most places! 

Other buys I haven't mentioned: two pairs of short shorts in grey denim and smooth black that I don't know if I would wear that much, two versatile superflat messenger bags (can be handheld, worn on shoulder or crossbody) in mottled gold and crackled pewter, another smooshy black pebbled midsized bag with matching purse. 

Oh well, now the annual shopping binge has to end. It was fun while it lasted! Time to wait for online orders to arrive and live vicariously through everyone for another year or so.


----------



## Latte

I got two new bras and a pair of panties today! 











Just imagine them bigger


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I bought a slick, sleek, black...... computer.

I'd rather have gotten clothes, much as I love gadgets. Can't wear this one out in public, which is a crying shame for as much as I had to spend. [Old one just decided to not turn on this morning.]


----------



## mel

Latte said:


> I got two new bras and a pair of panties today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine them bigger



pretty!!!!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I bought a slick, sleek, black...... computer.
> 
> I'd rather have gotten clothes, much as I love gadgets. Can't wear this one out in public, which is a crying shame for as much as I had to spend. [Old one just decided to not turn on this morning.]



..but you can use the computer to post pics


----------



## intraultra

Couldn't resist buy one, get two free plus 30% off at Bass. Two pairs of comfy shoes and some sandals with a little wedge heel. I've been wanting a pair with the zipper up the back but my ankles never fit in them...until these!





I also received my order from ASOS the other day, but unfortunately I'm going to send 2/3 of it back. Sad.


----------



## mel

a cute bikini!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

http://www.designercurves.com/DC-SA90008turq.html

View attachment swimsuit.jpg


----------



## mel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> http://www.designercurves.com/DC-SA90008turq.html
> 
> View attachment 93463



sooo cute!! and argh...I have never seen this shop. I am browsing it now


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> http://www.designercurves.com/DC-SA90008turq.html
> 
> View attachment 93463





mel said:


> sooo cute!! and argh...I have never seen this shop. I am browsing it now




Arrrrghhh..I've never seen this site before!!!!! I see TWENTY things I HAVE TO HAVE!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It's owned by the same people who own Biggalslingerie - almost all of the stuff is identical to things you'll find on that site. But for some reason this suit_ in this color_ was not on bgl - so I was happy to find it!


----------



## louisaml

CastingPearls said:


> Arrrrghhh..I've never seen this site before!!!!! I see TWENTY things I HAVE TO HAVE!!!!!



Omg the clothes are so awesome. I saw some really cute skirts and dresses. The hubby is gonna have to hide the credit cards again. LOL


----------



## mel

:really sad::goodbye::sad::really sad:


louisaml said:


> Omg the clothes are so awesome. I saw some really cute skirts and dresses. The hubby is gonna have to hide the credit cards again. LOL



lol..me too. The BF mentioned not breaking the bank. I would love to have that bathing suit with the buckles but I just bought another one today and cant justify buying another one


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I bought these sunglasses from Tiffany!  

View attachment Sunglasses.jpg


----------



## mel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I bought these sunglasses from Tiffany!



ohhhh I like I like I like

this thread is SO BAD for me


----------



## Moulin_Rouge

An MINT CONDITION ORIGINAL THRILLER ALBUM!!!!!!!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## mel

yayy and yayyyy


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a super quick sweep of the Avenue today.. I had the boys with me so i couldn't really, truly peruse it.








eta.. those flip flops feel super comfy.. I have flat feet so the less support the better for me


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

mel said:


> yayy and yayyyy



Mel... shoes... where? love them. post pic when they arrive! =0)


----------



## Cors

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Mel... shoes... where? love them. post pic when they arrive! =0)



Ditto this!


----------



## intraultra

mel said:


> yayy and yayyyy



I loove the color of those shoes. I know they are Fly London, but I don't think I've seen that pair before. I am telling myself I do not need to find out where they came from because I absolutely do not need more shoes!


----------



## mel

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Mel... shoes... where? love them. post pic when they arrive! =0)





Cors said:


> Ditto this!





intraultra said:


> I loove the color of those shoes. I know they are Fly London, but I don't think I've seen that pair before. I am telling myself I do not need to find out where they came from because I absolutely do not need more shoes!





Don't you just love them??!!??? :wubu::wubu::wubu:

They are Fly London Lil's

I got them off Ebay from a UK store. I had ordered the black and love them and then saw these and was like WOWOWOWOWOWOW...so had to get them. I will post a pic when they get here  I am so excited!!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

HottiMegan said:


> I made a super quick sweep of the Avenue today.. I had the boys with me so i couldn't really, truly peruse it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. those flip flops feel super comfy.. I have flat feet so the less support the better for me



Oh I have those flip flops in pink and they rock! So comfy and cute!


----------



## cherylharrell

My late husband had that Thriller album and got it when it first came out. A friend of mine weasled it off of him so he went out and rebought it. Even my dad who will be 90 in a coupla weeks was singing stuff off of it. Memories...


----------



## HottiMegan

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Oh I have those flip flops in pink and they rock! So comfy and cute!



They are comfy! I might buy another color next paycheck. I want to put on some sparkly purple polish on my toes now


----------



## Tania

So I'm a terrible person. I bought the Deadly Dames Dragstrip Dress/Headscarf. But it was on sale. So. Yeah. Hopefully it fits, because all they had left was XL. People were saying that it had major stretch in the bodice and the skirtlining was hips-free.


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> So I'm a terrible person. I bought the Deadly Dames Dragstrip Dress/Headscarf. But it was on sale. So. Yeah. Hopefully it fits, because all they had left was XL. People were saying that it had major stretch in the bodice and the skirtlining was hips-free.



Love IT!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> So I'm a terrible person. I bought the Deadly Dames Dragstrip Dress/Headscarf. But it was on sale. So. Yeah. Hopefully it fits, because all they had left was XL. People were saying that it had major stretch in the bodice and the skirtlining was hips-free.



a friend of mine has this, and it's beautifully fitted!


----------



## Tania

Did it run big for her, too? 

(Glad you guys like it)


----------



## Cors

Oooh Tania, that is another one of those dresses that I see and immediately think of you rocking them! Can't wait to see it on you. 

My new babies! The toe cleavage on the black is not that extreme in person and I am going to rock those, even though my feet look horrendous bare and the beige is so dreamy and ridiculously comfy as far as 150mm heels go because it hugs the ankle so well. A little unusual, perhaps, but I am so pleased!


----------



## Kamily

I bought a sexy short black skirt today. I cant wait to wear it.


----------



## Tania

The black shoes are cute as hell, and the bow shoes actually look really comfortable! Good going, Gracie.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> Oooh Tania, that is another one of those dresses that I see and immediately think of you rocking them! Can't wait to see it on you.
> 
> My new babies! The toe cleavage on the black is not that extreme in person and I am going to rock those, even though my feet look horrendous bare and the beige is so dreamy and ridiculously comfy as far as 150mm heels go because it hugs the ankle so well. A little unusual, perhaps, but I am so pleased!





argghhhh I love beige with red toenails - awesome!


----------



## Vespertine

I got this hello kitty shirt from torrid in the mail today! I bought a few tops lately but I'm most excited about this one x)


----------



## Tania

I need a Hello Kitty shirt! I need a Minnie Mouse England Football shirt. 

Apparently, I also need to be more decisive about getting shirts I need!


----------



## succubus_dxb

damn you ASOS! 

(one of) my dream dress! 

View attachment image1xl-1.jpg


View attachment image1xl-2.jpg


View attachment image1xl.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> damn you ASOS!
> 
> (one of) my dream dress!



Wow thats one sexy dress.... It's gonna look great on you ...:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> Wow thats one sexy dress.... It's gonna look great on you ...:wubu:



thank you! I hope so!!!! Hoping it magically gets here by the 1st in time for my birthday party!


----------



## Cors

Hehe thanks, I'm dreaming of the bow booties in black now and will get them with some luck! :wubu: 

Gorgeous dress Bobbie! I can imagine it looking amazing with your curves, heh. Love the colourful skinny belts too!


----------



## mel

Cors said:


> Oooh Tania, that is another one of those dresses that I see and immediately think of you rocking them! Can't wait to see it on you.
> 
> My new babies! The toe cleavage on the black is not that extreme in person and I am going to rock those, even though my feet look horrendous bare and the beige is so dreamy and ridiculously comfy as far as 150mm heels go because it hugs the ankle so well. A little unusual, perhaps, but I am so pleased!



ohhh the bow ones are so freakin cute!!!



succubus_dxb said:


> damn you ASOS!
> 
> (one of) my dream dress!



awesome dress!!! meowwww


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Because I get to wear scrubs to work (and not worry about being fashionable), I bought this.






I wanted the red and black top, but I have tops for my black pants and needed more for my navy tops. C'est la vie.


----------



## HottiMegan

This was the brightest neonish pink polish i saw at Target. So i got it. I'll be doing my toes either today or tomorrow. I love buying polish.


----------



## Tania

Dragstrip dress arrived. Works as about expected. Will be wearing it with leggings or tights! 

View attachment IMG_0983.JPG


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> Dragstrip dress arrived. Works as about expected. Will be wearing it with leggings or tights!



holy sh*t, you are a sex kitten. Looks like it fits you perfectly!


----------



## Tania

TY dear. :* It's an adorable dress, and the headscarf is such a nice touch!


----------



## HottiMegan

That dress is awesome Tania!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I thought I was getting away with St Ives scrub and plain old hot water, but the constellation of spots on my forehead say otherwise. So I went and got some stuff from The Body Shop's Seaweed collection. It's expensive, but the lady in the shop did a routine on me and I love it. If it's kind to me, I'll buy the clay mask, too.


----------



## crayola box

2 Cacique Bras- one lace balconette, and one full coverage back smoother. LB is having a buy one at reg. price, get one free sale, so with an online coupon code fr 20% and free ship-to-store, my total for both bras was $33.60!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I wish I could wear Lane Bryant bras. Sadly, I have a super small rib cage and ginormous boobies (36G or whatever comes after G), so they don't carry my size. In fact, the sales ladies always ask me where I shop for bras so they have someplace to refer similarly shaped women.


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Megan! :*


----------



## mel

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## cherylharrell

Nice shoes. 

Don't feel bad about not fitting into LB bra's. I can't either. I wear a 48 B and they don't carry that. Don't they know big folks need big bra's? Sigh...


----------



## Latte

I just bought these to go with that Asos maxi dress. I have a lime green clutch I'm stalking to go with. Next up is a hat and some long layered gold necklaces.






Oooh Mel, I love those grey gladiators!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I guess this counts...

Yesterday I bought a makeup sealer spray from the costume shop. It can go before makeup as a primer/sweat inhibitor, and then after makeup as a sealer and makes all makeup waterproof. 12$ for a small bottle but lasts forever. I remember using this exact one in stage productions and it held up INSANELY well so I trust it. 

I also bought a fake IV drip. The content of the bag, gold tequila. LOL. Well... it's not real tequila, obviously, but it's cute. I passed by it every single time I went to the costume shop so I decided to just go ahead and buy it this time. Gonna assemble it later and come up with a photoshoot idea.


----------



## Cors

Your dress modelling pics never disappoint, Tania! :kiss2: 

Yay for shoes, Mel. 

Latte, that's a pretty shade of green and I hope you get your clutch! I wouldn't dare to wear lime green, hehe. 

Carla, is there a particular sealer spray you recommend? It sounds like something I'd love to try! The makeup artists that work on me typically use hairspray. 

I was too late to get the black bow booties but I got a pair of ultra-hot black snakeskin/glitter cage sandals yesterday that more than makes up for it. :wubu: Pics when the yucky swollen open wound from (I think) an infected insect bite on my foot goes away!


----------



## Vespertine

Tania said:


> I need a Hello Kitty shirt! I need a Minnie Mouse England Football shirt.
> 
> Apparently, I also need to be more decisive about getting shirts I need!



The answer is probably one of each, no? x) There's another HK shirt at forever21+ that I like too but idk if I'm ready for 2 HK shirts in the wardrobe...yet.



HottiMegan said:


> This was the brightest neonish pink polish i saw at Target. So i got it. I'll be doing my toes either today or tomorrow. I love buying polish.



Ooo I like that color!! 

Also, too many cute shoes to quote the last few pages lol! Nice finds! As for what I bought today, that might belong more in the confessions I'm thinking.


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought Max a black Angry Birds bird purse.. He's going to use it as a nintendo holder


----------



## Inhibited

Bought this dress from ebay... After looking at it again think i liked the $24 price more than the dress it self ...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Cors said:


> Carla, is there a particular sealer spray you recommend? It sounds like something I'd love to try! The makeup artists that work on me typically use hairspray.



The brand I'm used to is called Cinema Secrets and it's their Super Sealer. Stage lighting-grade stuff is about all that'll really work for me, so it's sure to do the job.


----------



## Cors

Dropped by the duty-free store and got my grubby paws on a bunch of stuff! 

MAC haul: Pro Longwear Creme in Prolong (pinkish red, love the formula), Russian Red lipstick (blue red), Girl About Town lipstick (bright pink), Clear Lipglass, Liquidlast Liner (takes a while to dry but lasts forever) and Haute & Naughty Lash (almost on par with my fave Imju Fiberwig and so fun). I also picked up Serge Lutens Fleur d'Oranger (breezy dirty orange blossom), Shu Uemura Brightening Cleansing Oil (amazing for makeup removal and leaves skin soooo soft) and OPI Pink I Love You (sheer pink with cool undertones). 

Quick pic of my strappy sandals:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Those are awesome, Cors. Almost enough to make me want to add to my black shoe collection despite the whole broke and back in school thing.


----------



## crayola box

Oh, those shoes are stunning! You are making me want to break my no ankle strap rule.


----------



## Cors

Aww, thank you! :kiss2: 

I'm a closed or peep-toe pump girl for the most part so these are actually the first proper pair of strappy sandals I own - so far so good! I have ankle swelling from injuries so full cage sandals or ankle straps in general don't work too well for me too, but these have a bit of give so hopefully they'll stretch and be comfy when broken in! I am just glad to find a pair that fits the arch and looks alright - I must have tried on 20+ other pairs in the same store and they all looked awkward for some reason for another.


----------



## Aust99

I got a few items off the yoursclothing UK website as I (tries to convince self) really needed them..... 

I love the animal print dress and the sleeved black belted maxi. 

View attachment 93949
View attachment 93951
View attachment 93952
View attachment 93954
View attachment 93956





I couldn't find a larger, no model pic of the orange top. I do love it though.



ETA: check out the deals thread for a discount code for Yours.... 12% off.... covered the cost of postage for me.


----------



## cherylharrell

I'm at the beach with my folks for a coupla weeks. Went with my mom to a Belk dept store which is like a Macy's. Too many d the other was a old lady clothes in the plus dept and what is cute is too high. I did find 2 nice tops on clearance sale. I think one was $8 something and the other was $11.99. One was a white long sleeve buttons front rolltab sleeve top with blue flowers on it and the other was a black long sleeve top with a 60's type print on it that was made out of some kinda slinky material. My mom went nuts and bought a bunch of stuff. Now that she can wear a 16 again she bought in the regular section and not the plus. We will see if she can fit into it lol.


----------



## mel

stopped by LB to use a gift cheque I had and ended up really liking some extra stuff.. I got some shrugs, shirts, slub tanks (Love them!) swim stuff, panties and bras. Me = happy


----------



## Tania

I always love shopping for bras, panties, and pajamas at LB! In fall and winter, there's nothing like cozy flannels to get you in a festive mood, and in spring and summer the styles are so airy and refreshing. <3


----------



## intraultra

AmazingAmy said:


> I thought I was getting away with St Ives scrub and plain old hot water, but the constellation of spots on my forehead say otherwise. So I went and got some stuff from The Body Shop's Seaweed collection. It's expensive, but the lady in the shop did a routine on me and I love it. If it's kind to me, I'll buy the clay mask, too.



Did you get the buy 3, get 2 free or is that only for the US? I hope you did!

I know I took advantage of it. I bought a bunch of stuff from the tea tree line to try since I've been using the exfoliating pads and love the way my skin feels after.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was at walmart to get some soda and passed the plus section on the way to check out, i spied a cute ruffled smocked sundress in purple. Being a purple lover i can't resist. I think i'm becoming that purple lady  Anyhoo, i had a hard time finding a photo of it. Maybe it's new and not on site yet.. but i did find a black version through a google image search.. 

View attachment AAAAC32re2oAAAAAAFIjIQ.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this outfit from OneStopPlus.com today. I was really thinking about Fall when I saw it, but it seems lightweight enough to wear before then. 

The dress/tunic:





The bolero/shrug that they showed with it:





And also a pair of stretch leggings in the same shade of brown as the bolero because at my height, the dress is not really long enough to be an actual dress, I'll wear it as a tunic.

Tracy


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> I was at walmart to get some soda and passed the plus section on the way to check out, i spied a cute ruffled smocked sundress in purple. Being a purple lover i can't resist. I think i'm becoming that purple lady  Anyhoo, i had a hard time finding a photo of it. Maybe it's new and not on site yet.. but i did find a black version through a google image search..



very cute top!!



Tracyarts said:


> I ordered this outfit from OneStopPlus.com today. I was really thinking about Fall when I saw it, but it seems lightweight enough to wear before then.
> 
> The dress/tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolero/shrug that they showed with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also a pair of stretch leggings in the same shade of brown as the bolero because at my height, the dress is not really long enough to be an actual dress, I'll wear it as a tunic.
> 
> Tracy



I love the colors!!!


p.s. i bought another swimsuit. lol... I think I need a 12 step program


----------



## CastingPearls

Inhibited said:


> Bought this dress from ebay... After looking at it again think i liked the $24 price more than the dress it self ...


Aww but it's so pretty!!! I love it!


----------



## Inhibited

Recent purchases from yours clothing


----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought so much crap I can't even begin. A lot of it is just granny panties and bras so I'm going to skip those.







I bought two pairs of these socks.





I bought this sweater in hot pink and absolutely LOVE it! I need cardis and shrugs to get through the wretched AC everywhere this summer and like this one so much I was inspired to get more.





I bought three of these: yellow, purple and orange. 





I bought three of these smaller than what I usually buy which was a good thing. These things are HUGE... and very long which is what I wanted. I bought black, purple and a peach-like color.





I bought these for a yoga class I will be starting in soon. Multi purpose and cute.





This dress comes in both a long and a short version. I bought the long in Purple and the short in black.





I bought these in black for summer and I couldn't be happier. These are my summer sandal.





I bought this dress on backorder. Looks comfortable.





This one's on backorder too. I bought it in brown.


.......To Be Continued.​


----------



## LillyBBBW

Continued







These are my favorite pants. I had a few pair which went mysteriously missing at the local laundromat.  I had to replace them, and get this.. I came home to find the package had been opened and someone took the pants out, ripped them out of the package and then put them back in the bag and stuffed the plastic casing in behind it. Seriously, I live in the worst neighborhood. Good thing there wasn't p0rn in there, gees! 





And last, brown bike shorts. Everybody needs brown bike shorts.


And that's it.



ETA:





Oops! I forgot this dress in black. I really like this one. Great fit for me!​


----------



## mel

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought so much crap I can't even begin. A lot of it is just granny panties and bras so I'm going to skip those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought two pairs of these socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this sweater in hot pink and absolutely LOVE it! I need cardis and shrugs to get through the wretched AC everywhere this summer and like this one so much I was inspired to get more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought three of these: yellow, purple and orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought three of these smaller than what I usually buy which was a good thing. These things are HUGE... and very long which is what I wanted. I bought black, purple and a peach-like color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these for a yoga class I will be starting in soon. Multi purpose and cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress comes in both a long and a short version. I bought the long in Purple and the short in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these in black for summer and I couldn't be happier. These are my summer sandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this dress on backorder. Looks comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one's on backorder too. I bought it in brown.
> 
> 
> .......To Be Continued.​



I love the items.. especially the shrugs (because I have been looking for a great one... can I ask where you got this from..or did I overlook it in the post?


----------



## LillyBBBW

mel said:


> I love the items.. especially the shrugs (because I have been looking for a great one... can I ask where you got this from..or did I overlook it in the post?



Sorry Mel. I got everything from One Stop Plus.

Cardi

And thanks!


----------



## mel

LillyBBBW said:


> Sorry Mel. I got everything from One Stop Plus.
> 
> Cardi
> 
> And thanks!



thank you !!!! ur the best. going to order one in black and green. I just bought an orange and purple one from LB this weekend.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lilly, you're killing me and my vow not to shop! I love all that stuff and i have been eyeing up those dresses for a while now!


----------



## Tania

HottiMegan said:


> Lilly, you're killing me and my vow not to shop! I love all that stuff and i have been eyeing up those dresses for a while now!



Megan!!!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

That Walmart dress, I think I have one like it red. I had forgotten about it. I've misplaced it and need to find it again. It's one of the few cute things I;ve found in Walmart.


----------



## Zowie

SUPER cute swimsuit. I loathe bathing suits with a passion, but I had to get this one. My only thing is, the front is a little plain - I might sew on a bow or a few more red buttons.


----------



## crayola box

A bow would look great...very 50's


----------



## LillyBBBW

That is a really cute suit Zowie.


----------



## HottiMegan

Cuite suit! I love polka dots!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

This swim suit from Lane Bryant, only with a black skirt.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been a very bad Meggie and broke my promise to myself.. It all started with the 35% off at Avenue and a broken underwire..
So i went to get a couple of bras and that was it.. until i perused the store a little.. wound up with only one bra since they didn't have more in my size.. A black one.. good standard bra.. and a pair of meshy see through panties to go with it.. then i found some cute capri leggings which are next impossible to find around here. And then on the same rack (on clearance no less) a cute floral cami top that i couldnt resist. That was all on Sunday..

Today I walked over to JoAnn's fabric store to get some felt and fur to make Max a stuffed Bantha toy from the Star Wars Craft book. I had to look at pattern's! And got this pattern:





I plan to be frugal and use fabric i already have in my stash. I have a cute pink knit tie dye type fabric and a hot 'n sexy silky purple leopard fabric i can use. I probably have more than that but i need to look through my stash. 
Then more badness.. We were walking from one end of the shopping center to the next and i stopped in at the beauty supply store and got me some turquoise shatter polish.





I am such a bad girl!


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't have much luck in finding a bra locally so i am trying Fashion bug out. I got 4 bras shipped and taxed for roughly $27. (They have buy 2 get 2 free and i had a 20% off code + shipped to the store for free)




I got this in the turquoise and a pretty purple. I love colorful bras! 




I've been wanting a red bra for a long time. I'm happy i am going to have one 




I got this in a soft pink color. This is for lounging around the house comfort type bra


----------



## Cirra

HottiMegan said:


> I got this in the turquoise and a pretty purple. I love colorful bras!



I bought a couple of these bras a couple months ago when they were having a sale and they're great, super comfy. They seem to be well made and actually support like a bra should, which is a problem I run into a lot with less expensive bras. I needed to get some lighter color bras for summer, as I had been buying a lot of lighter clothes and for some reason only seemed to own black bras, which wasn't going to work, and was really happy to find some on the cheap that were actually nice.



Went to Ashley Stewart today, which I didn't even realize existed until poking around online recently, and was excited to find out there was one in my city right near the apartment I'm moving into at the start of next month. I was hoping to find some summery skirts/shorts, as I've gained a bit of weight since last summer and most of my clothes from last year don't fit. Didn't really like the lengths on any of the shorts I tried on, they were all either too long or too short and would have looked better a bit longer as capris. I did find one pair I liked, but of course, none in my size. Might order some online. I've always been kind of wary of ordering clothes online, though, because of things like what I ran into today. I tried on a few different skirts, which were all cute on the shelf and fit fine, but made my ass look nonexistent, which is a pretty impressive feat.

I tried on a few pairs of jeans, which were really nice and fit great, which I was happy about since a lot of my jeans don't fit anymore either. The selection in the store wasn't quite as good as I was hoping but I may order some more online. I even bought my first pair of *gasp* skinny jeans (and another pair of my usual boot cut). I wasn't expecting to like them but I tried them on for the hell of it and was pleasantly surprised. I bought a shirt which unfortunately doesn't seem to be listed on their website but looks something like this one I found on google, except sleeveless: http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/ruffled-pinstripe-shirt

The main thing I was looking for though was a dress I had seen on the site and loved, but due to my aversion to buying anything without trying it on, held off from buying online to see if I could find it in-store. Didn't have any luck finding it my first look through the store, but I did find this dress which I also liked quite a bit.






And then, as I was walking out of the fitting room, I found the dress I originally wanted staring me in the face. So of course I went right back in, tried it on, and loved it. (And ended up buying it, of course). So happy!






I wish I could have gotten both but I'm going to be going to a really nice outlet mall about an hour away while we're in the area on Sunday, where there's a Lane Bryant and L'egs Bali Hanes Playtex, and god knows I need at the very least a new strapless bra since the only one I have I've had since I was probably about 16 and wearing it for more than an hour is torture it's so small. And I've never been good at walking out of Lane Bryant empty handed. Definitely happy to have found another nice local plus size store, though.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hair flowers for my upcoming trip:

View attachment hair flowers.jpg


----------



## Tania

Pretty! I'm making a hibiscus clip for my upcoming birthday weekend! 

So, I went to the City yesterday and perused Bettie Page Clothing in the Haight with Kayrae and another friend of mine, Jolie. I went in intending to buy Lucky Dog and perhaps Bubble Up, if it were in. It wasn't.

So, I tried on a bunch of stuff. Now, BPC sizing is kind of all over the map. My two BPC stretch bengaline pencil dresses are size 4x, but in other styles I can wear anything from XL upward.

I discovered that Lucky dog, as cute as it is, just wasn't cut for me. The XL fit my waist, but was too tight in the bust. With alterations, a 2x would've worked just fine. Still, there was so much that looked really good on me without paying ten bucks extra and waiting a week. So, Lucky Dog goes back on my "someday" wishlist.

I ended up getting two Elvgren line dresses: Real Neat and Surprised. I have so many red dresses I wasn't intending on purchasing another one, let alone two. But sometimes that's just how it goes. Color and fit choose me!

I'll post pics of me in the dresses soon, but for now:











Kresta looked awesome in the red Dolly and both "Cheers" sundress colorways. 

After Bettie Page Clothing, we visited Dollhouse Bettie, a kick-ass vintage lingerie store down the street. They have new stock Rago girdles, mint deadstock EVERYTHING from the forties-sixties, and whatever else you like. I bought one of the long Rago girdles (in white) to wear under my Dixiefried Niagara dress. They're not the cheapest, but the prices are reasonable and the staff is super-helpful. It's also a local business, which I love.






Online, I ordered a bunch of staple products from Sephora (Clinique moisturizer, DiorShow Mascara, and Smashbox primer - also got a free Philosophy mini birthday bodywash and iphone case as part of the deal) and that awesome Talbot's Grace Fit Ruffle jacket I mentioned before.

So far, so good on my spending ban. Unless you count the girdle as clothes rather than an "accessory." Heh.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> SUPER cute swimsuit. I loathe bathing suits with a passion, but I had to get this one. My only thing is, the front is a little plain - I might sew on a bow or a few more red buttons.



How did I miss this?

You look adorable! Love the polka dots!


----------



## Tania

Once again, not the best photos because there is no light in the hallway where the mirror lives. 

View attachment IMG_1046.JPG


View attachment IMG_1037.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory

Tania said:


> Once again, not the best photos because there is no light in the hallway where the mirror lives.



you are just a fucking dream.


----------



## Tania

TY doll. :*


----------



## Cors

Lovely swimsuit, Zowie! For some reason I think a bow at the back will be pretty damn cute! 



DeerVictory said:


> you are just a fucking dream.



Ahhh this! x23482042424124


----------



## Heavy_Cream

http://liveweb.archive.org/http://www.asiajam.com/catalog/images/products/16680-p.jpg

http://liveweb.archive.org/http://www.asiajam.com/catalog/images/products/16678-p.jpg

http://liveweb.archive.org/http://www.asiajam.com/catalog/images/products/16682-p.jpg

I got one of these from the Asia Jam site, but not recently...this was a while back. Site looks like it's really changed since then...looks like an auction site, now.


----------



## mel

Zowie said:


> SUPER cute swimsuit. I loathe bathing suits with a passion, but I had to get this one. My only thing is, the front is a little plain - I might sew on a bow or a few more red buttons.




so cute. i luv polka dots  



Diana_Prince245 said:


> This swim suit from Lane Bryant, only with a black skirt.



I love the the way this top looks. I just bought some hipsters from LB on line and they fit really good. 



HottiMegan said:


> I have been a very bad Meggie and broke my promise to myself.. It all started with the 35% off at Avenue and a broken underwire..
> So i went to get a couple of bras and that was it.. until i perused the store a little.. wound up with only one bra since they didn't have more in my size.. A black one.. good standard bra.. and a pair of meshy see through panties to go with it.. then i found some cute capri leggings which are next impossible to find around here. And then on the same rack (on clearance no less) a cute floral cami top that i couldnt resist. That was all on Sunday..
> 
> Today I walked over to JoAnn's fabric store to get some felt and fur to make Max a stuffed Bantha toy from the Star Wars Craft book. I had to look at pattern's! And got this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to be frugal and use fabric i already have in my stash. I have a cute pink knit tie dye type fabric and a hot 'n sexy silky purple leopard fabric i can use. I probably have more than that but i need to look through my stash.
> Then more badness.. We were walking from one end of the shopping center to the next and i stopped in at the beauty supply store and got me some turquoise shatter polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am such a bad girl!



that dress looks so comfortable. hope you post the final pic  



Tania said:


> Once again, not the best photos because there is no light in the hallway where the mirror lives.



Love the striped dress!!


----------



## Tad

This is my best time of year for shopping for myselffathers day sales are on!

Just picked up a white, short sleeved linen/cotton shirt by Liz Claiborne, for $14.99, regular $55. Which was timely, because the office here is a little too warm in summer for long sleeves (especially in meetings!), and some of my short sleeved shirts and golf shirts are getting a little past their prime. The only thing I wasnt crazy about is that it has two front pockets, each of which does up with two buttons, which just all seems like a little bit much for a breezy, casual, sort of shirt. Couldnt find a photo of it through either the Liz Claiborne nor Sears.ca sites.

To do while the sales are still on: find a couple new golf shirts in neutral colours and patterns, and at least one pair of moderately respectable looking shorts that actually fit properly. The former might even happen! (shorts don't come with various in-seam lengths, which apparently means that everyone wants the same rise....a rise that probably fits well on someone six feet tall and proportionately longer in the waist than me *sigh*)


----------



## HottiMegan

Swim season is upon us and i didn't feel like making myself a suit.. so here is what i bought 50% off..


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Swim season is upon us and i didn't feel like making myself a suit.. so here is what i bought 50% off..




Super-cute! I loooove the colour!


----------



## Zowie

So.... I have a wedding this weekend. I technically didn't buy the first outfit, it was 'assigned' - hurrah for hindu weddings. The second outfit is for the evening reception (H&M). And then OMG SHOES. All from Spring... The silver ones are for my two wedding outfits, and the flats and flops are for everyday use.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> So.... I have a wedding this weekend. I technically didn't buy the first outfit, it was 'assigned' - hurrah for hindu weddings. The second outfit is for the evening reception (H&M). And then OMG SHOES. All from Spring... The silver ones are for my two wedding outfits, and the flats and flops are for everyday use.


 

Soooo pretty, Zoe! I love both the outfits. The sari is a gorgeous colour on you. Have fun!


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Super-cute! I loooove the colour!



Thanks. I almost went with the black which is my go to color but chose blue for a change in my habits  I can't wait to get it!! It's getting quite hot and i intend to use it a lot this summer! (we usually hit the pool nearly every day in the summer)


----------



## WomanlyHips

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hair flowers for my upcoming trip:
> 
> View attachment 94477



Want-Want-Want!


----------



## mel

cutttttttte dress (gonna wear it tomorrow with a little shrug to work), a tank, ,some bras and panties.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I bought this tahitian black pearl and diamond ring today because I love myself and thought I deserved it! 

View attachment ihwvx.6ade4033-52c0-47f9-b442-e18aa9e382f3.326.326.a.jpg


----------



## WickedWitch

In the past few days bought these I'm sooo happy with the hair brush 

View attachment tie-neckline-nautical-sweater-navy-blue-stripes-210064_photo.jpg


View attachment product_17151.jpg


View attachment Macadamia_Oil_Infused_Brush1296229408.jpg


View attachment S0000006570779_F_W40_20110427143929.jpg


----------



## Tania

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I bought this tahitian black pearl and diamond ring today because I love myself and thought I deserved it!



Right on! I love pearls, particularly black pearls!


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I bought this tahitian black pearl and diamond ring today because I love myself and thought I deserved it!


I am SUCH a pearl girl especially Tahitian and South Seas pearls....*sigh*

Wear it it good health. It's lovely.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tania said:


> Right on! I love pearls, particularly black pearls!





CastingPearls said:


> I am SUCH a pearl girl especially Tahitian and South Seas pearls....*sigh*
> 
> Wear it it good health. It's lovely.



Thank you very much, ladies! I'll have to post a picture of it on my finger when it arrives. I can't wait!


----------



## intraultra

I just bought 8 bras and a dress from LB for $121 shipped. Combining the buy two, get two plus coupon code for $50 off $150, I seriously got an amazing deal.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I posted this in the deals thread, but in case no one looks:

Evans are having an up to 50% off sale today only.


----------



## miafantastic

Pink blush (NARS, Angelika):








Coral-ish dress:







More blue nails (Sally Hansen, Model Behavior):


----------



## crayola box

4 bras at the Cacique buy 2 get 2 semi annual sale. My Cacique location only carries F-G-H sizes in white, beige and black in-store, so I bought one black, one beige, and used LB2ME to get 2 fun prints. There were some adorable lace overlay bras and one with flowery embroidery that I LOVED, unfortunately the texture showed through under clothes so I convinced myself to stick with good 'ole smooth balconettes. Anyway- 4 bras total cost $63!


----------



## BCBeccabae

Technically yesterday, but still excited. 
I've been looking for a lace cream/white colored dress for months, I'm just hoping the 3x will actually fit through the hip, aha.


----------



## Cors

Zowie said:


> So.... I have a wedding this weekend. I technically didn't buy the first outfit, it was 'assigned' - hurrah for hindu weddings. The second outfit is for the evening reception (H&M). And then OMG SHOES. All from Spring... The silver ones are for my two wedding outfits, and the flats and flops are for everyday use.



Love your outfits! 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> I bought this tahitian black pearl and diamond ring today because I love myself and thought I deserved it!



That you sure do! Pics when it arrives!  



miafantastic said:


> Pink blush (NARS, Angelika):



I adore NARS blushes! Angelika is one of my faves! I used to think it was so garishly blue-pink but found it surprisingly wearable even for my yellow-toned warm skin! 



BCBeccabae said:


> Technically yesterday, but still excited.
> I've been looking for a lace cream/white colored dress for months, I'm just hoping the 3x will actually fit through the hip, aha.



Cute dress, good luck with the fit! 

Shorts I have been eyeing at Dorothy Perkins went on sale so I snapped them up in black and natural and took advantage of the 20% off full-price items weekend sale to stock up on their basic tees in colours other than black! While at it, a pair of espadrilles caught my eye, if only because they somewhat remind me of a certain other pair I refuse to splurge on so I took a chance on sizing (I have tiny little hooves for feet) and pulled the trigger. Finally, the leopard pumps that I lusted after all season and was lucky enough to snatch up arrived this morning and I am so pleased! Okay, pics:


----------



## MisticalMisty

crayola box said:


> 4 bras at the Cacique buy 2 get 2 semi annual sale. My Cacique location only carries F-G-H sizes in white, beige and black in-store, so I bought one black, one beige, and used LB2ME to get 2 fun prints. There were some adorable lace overlay bras and one with flowery embroidery that I LOVED, unfortunately the texture showed through under clothes so I convinced myself to stick with good 'ole smooth balconettes. Anyway- 4 bras total cost $63!



Oh gosh..I bought 2 of those lace overlay bras...oops.

I ended up with 4 bras and a tank for 54 bucks!


----------



## firefly

AmazingAmy said:


> I posted this in the deals thread, but in case no one looks:
> 
> Evans are having an up to 50% off sale today only.



'Went' shopping there yesterday too:


----------



## miafantastic

Tania said:


> After Bettie Page Clothing, we visited Dollhouse Bettie, a kick-ass vintage lingerie store down the street. They have new stock Rago girdles, mint deadstock EVERYTHING from the forties-sixties, and whatever else you like. I bought one of the long Rago girdles (in white) to wear under my Dixiefried Niagara dress. They're not the cheapest, but the prices are reasonable and the staff is super-helpful. It's also a local business, which I love.



THIS. Cannot shake the image. It's wondrous. The white sounds so sweet. Thanks for buying and sharing. HA. Also, want the chair. 



Cors said:


> I adore NARS blushes! Angelika is one of my faves! I used to think it was so garishly blue-pink but found it surprisingly wearable even for my yellow-toned warm skin!



Yes! My skin is medium-brown with yellow undertones. I only recently became an occasional blush girl, and NARS is magic. I found Angelika at Sephora and was freaking enchanted. It's so sweet and fun.

On another note, forgot I was feening for ferocious pumps until I saw your leopard-print pair. Gah. Lurve those. Must. reign. in. desire ...


----------



## Tracyarts

Today was my lucky day at a local thrift shop. I went in looking for shelf-bra camisoles to wear around the house and sleep in, and managed to find a half dozen of them that were either in like new condition or that still had store tags on them for between $2-5 apiece. I got two black, a blue, a red, a purple, and a dark pink. And I also found a pair of dark blue knee length activewear pants made out of the special comfort wicking fabric with the store tags all still on them marked down to $2.32. Not fashion related, but I also found a Longaberger basket from the early '90's in perfect condition for $3 as well!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I broke my spending ban.. I just couldn't help it...


----------



## crayola box

MisticalMisty said:


> Oh gosh..I bought 2 of those lace overlay bras...oops.
> 
> I ended up with 4 bras and a tank for 54 bucks!



Wow you got an amazing deal! Btw- it was the "luxury lace balconette" that I had issue with, not the lace full coverage which work fine under t-shirts. Apparently at LB not all lace is created equal...go figure. Hey even if you find the texture too much for everyday wear, they're pretty enough for the bedroom


----------



## MisticalMisty

crayola box said:


> Wow you got an amazing deal! Btw- it was the "luxury lace balconette" that I had issue with, not the lace full coverage which work fine under t-shirts. Apparently at LB not all lace is created equal...go figure. Hey even if you find the texture too much for everyday wear, they're pretty enough for the bedroom



The bras came right to 72 bucks and I found a coupon code for 25 off 75. So, I added a gold dot clearance top which was an extra 50% off..and it all came to that grand total.

I hope the lace bras fit. I'm having issues with the full coverage bras loosing elasticity and rolling up my side and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## Diana_Prince245

My local Torrid is closing 

So I got this jacket:






and these jeans 50 percent off.


----------



## Tania

I agree - the Dollhouse Bettie shoots are fantastic!

So today I kind of broke my no-new-clothes-this-summer-except-the-stuff-I'd-already-planned rule. BUT - it was practical stuff, and on sale! It cost me about half of the original price!

Denim Bermuda shorts w/cuff and retro one-piece bathing suit in black! My other one-piece is cute and in good condition, but it's too big for me now. I've had it for four years! 

View attachment Plus size denim bermuda short Lane Bryant.jpg


View attachment Plus size Retro shirred swimsuit with underwire Lane Bryant.jpg


----------



## Cors

MissAshley said:


> Snip



Ooh, interesting. Where are they from? 



Tania said:


> I agree - the Dollhouse Bettie shoots are fantastic!
> 
> So today I kind of broke my no-new-clothes-this-summer-except-the-stuff-I'd-already-planned rule. BUT - it was practical stuff, and on sale! It cost me about half of the original price!
> 
> Denim Bermuda shorts w/cuff and retro one-piece bathing suit in black! My other one-piece is cute and in good condition, but it's too big for me now. I've had it for four years!



Haha, you're so bad with the ban! Love the retro bathing suit! :kiss2: 

I had to go bra shopping again because my boobs are deflating and cup sizes seem to be getting more generous. I discovered a new e-tailer, Leia that carries smaller-backed big-cupped bras (they do go up to a 46 band but delivery is UK only) and snagged a bunch of goodies on sale, including two bikinis! Keeping fingers crossed that the items I ordered will be in stock!


----------



## HottiMegan

I needed to break my ban again. I love to wear capri length leggings under my shorter dresses and the pairs i had were wearing out. I was embarrassed to wear them out of the house so i went to the Avenue since every other store isn't selling them for some reason. I picked up 2 pairs of black capri leggings and a pair of black knit shorts. (another often used item that is worn out in my wardrobe) Each item was 40% off today and i got an additional $10 taken off with a coupon so i walked out of there for only $22 so i wasn't SOO bad


----------



## tigerlily

Tania said:


> I agree - the Dollhouse Bettie shoots are fantastic!
> 
> So today I kind of broke my no-new-clothes-this-summer-except-the-stuff-I'd-already-planned rule. BUT - it was practical stuff, and on sale! It cost me about half of the original price!
> 
> Denim Bermuda shorts w/cuff and retro one-piece bathing suit in black! My other one-piece is cute and in good condition, but it's too big for me now. I've had it for four years!



That bathing suit is the shiznit! Beautiful!  

I love how it's become easier to find vintage fashion. The way stuff was cut and sewn back then is just so universally flattering. Really pretty finds! 

Original question - I bought too many tunics and finally got a maxi dress for relaxing in.


----------



## HottiMegan

I decided to spend a little money on some shoes instead of getting cheap stuff at payless or avenue. I hope they work out.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Basically, this whole no spending money thing isn't working. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-06-23 at 11.45.10 PM.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

These better look just as good in person.


----------



## miafantastic

Apepazza, Bergamo Mary Janes






Love. That suede strap and the detail in the back slay me. Feel like I should be wearing driving gloves and a cape. Comeonnnn, fall. Or winter. I live in FL.


----------



## Inhibited

From Swakdesigns sale


----------



## CarlaSixx

This is technically from yesterday and no pics available, BUT:

--a dip dyed pink gladiator/lady gaga approved cowl neck shirt
--a black shirt in a similar cut, less gladiator, more rockstar. Has lotsss of grommets at the shoulders
--a purple v neck t shirt
--a teal u-neck t shirt
--a pair of black jeggings
--a black plunge bra

I think that's it. The original price added up to almost 250$ before taxes, but since everything but the bra was on major discount, I spent only 90$ before taxes.


----------



## mel

miafantastic said:


> Apepazza, Bergamo Mary Janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love. That suede strap and the detail in the back slay me. Feel like I should be wearing driving gloves and a cape. Comeonnnn, fall. Or winter. I live in FL.



super duper cute!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I bought the ugliest shoes ever. In fact, they're too ugly to post a picture of on here (yea, diabetic footware for the nondiabetic!)

http://www.drewshoe.com/storeproduct154.aspx

But they are for work and since I'll be in them for upwards of 12 hours a day, comfort won out over looks.

Still, I'm so buying some cute heels as soon as I get my next pay check to make up for these!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

In teal instead of magenta. It is SO hard to find a cute one-piece when 30/32 won't cut it anymore.

(Click pic to go to the item description and a picture of it in teal.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This is what I bought originally from designercurves.com. I was so excited about it, til I actually tried it on:

View attachment swimsuit.jpg


The fit (at least for me) was AWFUL.

First of all, there is NO built-in boob support. Not even a little netting with elastic on the bottom. There was not a darn thing to hold up the girls. Then, even though I have a pretty short torso, it wasn't long enough up top (though this could have been a function of my belly taking up a lot of room down below), which meant not only did my boobs not get held up, but they got COMPRESSED because the top was basically compressing them. And to top it all off, the top part was actually *too wide* somehow, so there was a lot of gaping at the edges. Not a good look. I was SO sad about this, as I LOVE the fabric and halter-style suits. It looks so cute on the site!


----------



## mel

me happy!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

BigBeautifulMe said:


> In teal instead of magenta. It is SO hard to find a cute one-piece when 30/32 won't cut it anymore.
> 
> (Click pic to go to the item description and a picture of it in teal.)



That is so pretty! Let me know how you like it! Hugs, Kara


----------



## Gingembre

Went on a little spree today...


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been wanting some comfy, simple sandals. I am kind of tired of all sandals these days being some sort of thongy construction. I found these. I like them. I got the reddish brown ones. I used my 50% off coupon and they were already marked down so they're only $14 shipped!


----------



## cherylharrell

I have those sandals in the white color. I got them free lol. My mom got them and they rubbed her foot so she gave them to me. So far they are doing okay for me.


----------



## Piink

Didn't buy them today, but a couple of days ago I bought 2 cut tops. Both on sale. The first was a two-fer top; an ivory peasant top with a blue striped halter and an attached necklace. Paid $10 Originally $24.99. The other was a white peek-a-boo top with silver-tone and gold-tone studs with rhinestones. Paid $3.50 Originally $14.99.


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to spend a little money on some shoes instead of getting cheap stuff at payless or avenue. I hope they work out.



I am so happy. These arrived on my doorstep today. I have never had Propet shoes but they claim to be comfy. They're a little big on me. I got 12w and They're quite roomy. I am afraid the heel might rub a little while breaking them in but walking around in them, they're comfy aside from the heel rub. I needed some nicer, comfy shoes.


----------



## Piink

HottiMegan said:


> I am so happy. These arrived on my doorstep today. I have never had Propet shoes but they claim to be comfy. They're a little big on me. I got 12w and They're quite roomy. I am afraid the heel might rub a little while breaking them in but walking around in them, they're comfy aside from the heel rub. I needed some nicer, comfy shoes.



Are they leather shoes? I broke in my riding boots by soaking them in water, then wore thick socks and walked around in them all day. Broke the leather in nicely and they became super soft! I'd imagine that it would work well for these if they are all leather, too.

May not work to well if you stay indoors all day though.


----------



## Piink

Went shopping this evening and bought these:






They are extremely comfy!! Loving them so far!

And a really cute top by Fleur de Lis (Brand is sold @ Macy's, bought it @ Beall's Outlet) for $5 NEW! =] It's black with Lace Ruffle like sleeves. And it is super cute!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought these really cute slingback shoes from WalMart. They're pink with a little round piece on the slingback part, and are 4 and a half inches high. Wedges. Comfy when I don't have already hurting ankles. And my feet don't look like they're too huge for the shoes, either


----------



## The Orange Mage

Maybe third time is a charm here. I snagged a cheap paor of old Levi's in my size, and this time they fit! The last pair was the exact same tag size and waaaay too tight through the hips. These are perfect in the hips and have the perfect amount of give at the waist and are a lovely wash.  Pics will arrive in the other thread tomorrow most likely.


----------



## crayola box

Orange- Isn't it funny how that happens sometimes, same brand, style, size, and wash yet different fits. When I used to shop at Gap I had this issue with their jeans, so would always grab three of the same one to try on!


----------



## mel

sale sale sale..yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,,,I got these


----------



## Cors

I can understand size discrepancies with different washes and cuts, but three of the same fitting? Wow, sounds like a quality control issue which really sucks for customers who can't try it on in person. 

I had to send back almost half of my last lingerie binge because of they didn't fit (not sure if it is me, or vanity sizing has taken hold of bras now) which is so disappointing. After reading rave reviews from lingerie bloggers, I decided to order some sets from this Polish lingerie designer (site now has an English option, yay) who created her line to cater for women with odd sizes. Her bras seems to go up to a 44GG (you need to measure yourself and compare it to her size chart which runs a little different) and she does custom orders for unusual sizes at no extra charge (not sure how large she goes up to and if there is an extra charge for plus sizes though) - I just ordered some 26 bands and a 24 to test out! I wouldn't get my goodies from them for another nine weeks (requested they ship to my other address so I can save luggage space) but I have a massive lingerie/bikini summer sale haul waiting for me to pick up next week!


----------



## HottiMegan

mel said:


> sale sale sale..yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,,,I got these



Those are adorable! Brand please  (although the chances of something so cute going up to sasquatch sizes is slim)


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> Those are adorable! Brand please  (although the chances of something so cute going up to sasquatch sizes is slim)



John Fluevog http://www.fluevog.com/index.html

they have womens sizes from 5-12 

and...on sale today!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell

Those are cute shoes.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Ordered these from Littlewoods, though neither have arrived yet . . . please just fit, don't be see-through, and don't shrink in the damn wash. PLEASE.


----------



## EMH1701

I got a couple of camis because my workplace dress code is conservative, and 99% of my tops have low necklines.

Really am getting tired of having to layer my clothes to meet workplace standards.


----------



## GlassDaemon

SHOES! I know I shouldn't have bought them but I really want more shoes for summer I ordered these three from famous footwear today online, had to order three to get free shipping! I can always take them back to the store if they don't work out, but I know all the brands, the only one I'm really worried about is the champagne colored ones cause that brand is kind of a hit or miss comfort wise. Course with my funky feet the flip flops might not work either, regardless I ordered them in a moment of weakness! *shame*


----------



## mel

GlassDaemon said:


> SHOES! I know I shouldn't have bought them but I really want more shoes for summer I ordered these three from famous footwear today online, had to order three to get free shipping! I can always take them back to the store if they don't work out, but I know all the brands, the only one I'm really worried about is the champagne colored ones cause that brand is kind of a hit or miss comfort wise. Course with my funky feet the flip flops might not work either, regardless I ordered them in a moment of weakness! *shame*



LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Tania

I've been eyeing this skirt at Talbot's for months now. I bought it today because it was on mega-sale at our local store. Every time I try it on I feel like my lucite pineapple lamp (it's like this grape swag lamp, but shaped like a pineapple instead...). 











View attachment IMG_1266.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Nice threads everyone!

I am completely broke, but I went to New Look's website to order some new black trousers for work (I do NEED these - I'm down to 1 pair so I'm washing them daily (/every other day, depending on how much ale/lager/gravy/baked bean juice I get covered in on any given shift!)).

Except, well, I couldn't JUST by the trousers, could I?! Also bought a top I have been eyeing up for a while now and a swimsuit. Not sure the swimsuit will fit (my pear shape often has trouble with them being small enough on top if they're big enough to fit my arse), and I don't really have anywhere to wear it, but it was only £9 and I LOVED it. Also, it tipped me over the £45 mark which meant I got free delivery, so it's like it was only £5, haha! Have I justified myself enough?! LOL


----------



## WomanlyHips

miafantastic said:


> Apepazza, Bergamo Mary Janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love. That suede strap and the detail in the back slay me. Feel like I should be wearing driving gloves and a cape. Comeonnnn, fall. Or winter. I live in FL.



I'm having shoe lust!


----------



## Aust99

A crap-load of jewellery from Evans... I got some underwear too but NONE of the clothes appealed to me.... but I can't wait for my fancies to arrive.


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> A crap-load of jewellery from Evans... I got some underwear too but NONE of the clothes appealed to me.... but I can't wait for my fancies to arrive.



Oooh exciting! 
I'm really in the mood for underwear shopping but the cost, oh the cost!


----------



## Gingembre

AmazingAmy said:


> Ordered these from Littlewoods, though neither have arrived yet . . . please just fit, don't be see-through, and don't shrink in the damn wash. PLEASE.



How did the threads work out, Amy?


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> How did the threads work out, Amy?



Not so good. The first was a little too loose, and too short to pull off as a tunic like I'd hoped. And the second just sat very strangely on my waist rather than my hips and made my midriff look ridiculous.  I sent them both back. They were overpriced anyway!


----------



## Tad

Finally new shoes to keep at work. It wasn't just that the one of my old pair had broken down so that the insole was resting against the bottom of the outer heel, it wasn't just that if I took the insole out I could stick a finger through it....it was that it squeaked when I walked :blink:

Anyway, finally found something comfortable enough to wear 9 hours a day, not lined (so not too hot), dressy enough for those rare occasions when I need to dress nicely at work, and at a good price  (on sale for $35).

http://www.myspringshoes.com/ca-eng/men/shoes/dress-lace-ups/82743499-verfaillie/96

The toe is a little more square than I really like, but at least they don't pinch my toes!


----------



## Gingembre

Very nice, Tad!


----------



## Tania

So today, I walked into the Bettie Page store on Haight JUST as the manager was about to put the blue Bubble-Up dress on the racks! I was the first one to try on the dress in that color, and the first to buy! FINALLY.

Bubble-Up is made of a great, substantial iridescent jacquard. No give, and the proportions are CRAZY on this (my 3x has a freaking 32" waist and a tulip-style hip in the high 50"s), but the effect is worth it. The shoulders are a TEENSE big on me, but that's nothing that can't be easily fixed.

Oh, and I also purchased the teal Rita dress, which fit like a GLOVE and will be nice in our California autumns! 

View attachment IMG_1303.JPG


View attachment IMG_1305.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> So today, I walked into the Bettie Page store on Haight JUST as the manager was about to put the blue Bubble-Up dress on the racks! I was the first one to try on the dress in that color, and the first to buy! FINALLY.


 

Beautiful!

You have the perfect shape for this look. I'm jealous I could never pull it off. You rock it though, chickie!


----------



## Mishty

I've wanted this for a while, and today I found it in a teen/tween consignment shop in my town, new and un-opened for a cool $20.00!

Too Faced a Decade of Glamour Wardrobe:





The eye shadow is to die for, the glosses are all sex kitten,this mascara can't be clumped, and it's the worlds best powder bronzer..... Can't wait to try 'em out. 

<stoked>


----------



## Mishty

Double post. Dang it.


----------



## Carrie

Mishty said:


> I've wanted this for a while, and today I found it in a teen/tween consignment shop in my town, new and un-opened for a cool $20.00!
> 
> Too Faced a Decade of Glamour Wardrobe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eye shadow is to die for, the glosses are all sex kitten,this mascara can't be clumped, and it's the worlds best powder bronzer..... Can't wait to try 'em out.
> 
> <stoked>


Oh, wow, that is so great! I am a total sucker for Too Faced sets, so I totally understand your excitement. Those colors are such fun! :happy:


----------



## Jess87

Tania said:


> So today, I walked into the Bettie Page store on Haight JUST as the manager was about to put the blue Bubble-Up dress on the racks! I was the first one to try on the dress in that color, and the first to buy! FINALLY.
> 
> Bubble-Up is made of a great, substantial iridescent jacquard. No give, and the proportions are CRAZY on this (my 3x has a freaking 32" waist and a tulip-style hip in the high 50"s), but the effect is worth it. The shoulders are a TEENSE big on me, but that's nothing that can't be easily fixed.
> 
> Oh, and I also purchased the teal Rita dress, which fit like a GLOVE and will be nice in our California autumns!



The first dress is amazing. It's really interesting to look at with the pattern and cut. Plus, it looks great on you. The second is just holy crap hot and again you look incredible in it.


----------



## Tania

TY, Surly, Jess, and rep people. :*


----------



## HottiMegan

I went to Michael's today to try my hand at making some flowers for my hair. I don't have a lot of accessory choices in shopping in my small town. So i'm going to take matters into my own hands and make some!


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband took me shopping this morning, and I picked this out for my birthday present. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

That's a super cute purse! And my favorite color!


----------



## GlassDaemon

GlassDaemon said:


>



I actually only kept the pink ones, they're UBER comfy, really wanted to keep the gold/champagne ones but the thong was really hard between the toes, the other flops just didn't fit quite right and were really hard. I'm a total comfort dork. Definitely going back to eurosoft for more shoes considering how comfy the pink heels are. Anyway, I found some flip flops I LOVE I usually can't wear flip flops cause they have no support (lot of feet problems) but I found some AWESOME ones. They're K9 by Rocket Dog (Yea I think it's a stupid brand/name)


----------



## AmazingAmy

I got those tummy control leggings from Yours Clothing. Oh my God, they're perfect. Punches Evans' leggings right in their overpriced face, seriously. I'm 5'10" and the 28" length (they go up to 30", which is brilliant) are more than long enough for me. The control actually works, too. The many reviews say to size down, but I found my usual size fitted just right - the one below couldn't even get over my bum. I'm also thinking of buying that heart jumper in black, it's so comfy.


----------



## Aust99

I'm totally pissed off at yours clothing as I'm still waiting for replies to emails and an answer on whether the stock is still available to be resent/ or refunded from my order placed in MAY.... but I agree on the above comments re the tummy control leggings.... I bought the 30" ones as I'm 6' tall and they are more than long enough, they actually bunch a bit on the bottom they are so long. 

I understand why people say to size down though, as they were great the first few wares but now they are a bit loose, they are stretching as they get washed I guess.... treat them carefully Amy...


----------



## GlassDaemon

I just bought these off amazon, I dunno what to think lol, I"m hoping for the best, some comments say go up a size some say they're perfect. One comment said they were more jean material then what you'd expect for a jegging. We'll see, really hoping for the best cause I've been hunting high and low for a jegging that works for me and I can barely find them let alone find one that works. They're due to arrive Wednesday so if I'm actually home (I usually crash at the BF's) I'll get to try them on and see.


----------



## penguin

I didn't buy them today but they did just turn up on my doorstep. I am SO excited by this. I haven't had proper girl shoes in such a long time. I have huge feet so getting girlie shoes is usually expensive, but I found this shop online that caters for large feet and they're at great prices. (I'd just taken off my other shoes, so excuse the red marks on my feet)


----------



## Tania

That's such a pretty green!!!


----------



## BitsySpider

The white pair especially are so adorable! Why don't more shoes have ruffles? They're the epitome of adorable prettyness!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aust99 said:


> I'm totally pissed off at yours clothing as I'm still waiting for replies to emails and an answer on whether the stock is still available to be resent/ or refunded from my order placed in MAY.... but I agree on the above comments re the tummy control leggings.... I bought the 30" ones as I'm 6' tall and they are more than long enough, they actually bunch a bit on the bottom they are so long.
> 
> I understand why people say to size down though, as they were great the first few wares but now they are a bit loose, they are stretching as they get washed I guess.... treat them carefully Amy...



Yep, a day later and they're already loose to the point of pissing me off. I'm keeping one pair for the length, since I've yet to find any leggings long enough, but the rest are going back. Pisses me right off.

And sorry to hear about their lack of commincation with you. I've yet to recieve a return on something I sent back WEEKS ago. They feel like sharks sometimes.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I didn't buy them today but they did just turn up on my doorstep. I am SO excited by this. I haven't had proper girl shoes in such a long time. I have huge feet so getting girlie shoes is usually expensive, but I found this shop online that caters for large feet and they're at great prices. (I'd just taken off my other shoes, so excuse the red marks on my feet)


Hey I have them in hot pink patent! CUTE!

Wear them in good health!


----------



## penguin

Isn't it? I am so happy with them!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just ordered this dress




from Avenue. SO EXCITED. Cannot wait for it to show up! [Fingers crossed it fits and isn't TOO see-through, despite some of the reviews saying it was.. ]


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> Yep, a day later and they're already loose to the point of pissing me off. I'm keeping one pair for the length, since I've yet to find any leggings long enough, but the rest are going back. Pisses me right off.
> 
> And sorry to hear about their lack of commincation with you. I've yet to recieve a return on something I sent back WEEKS ago. They feel like sharks sometimes.



My third email worked and I'm getting a full refund.... but I'm so disappointed as I really wanted the two dresses.... :doh:


----------



## Cors

Haven't posted in a while so time for foot candy!  

I picked the first pair up in London three weeks ago. The second, my most colourful shoes yet was purchased online and shipped to my sister in Singapore (she's my size and just sent me a modelling pic - I won't get to play with the shoes for another six weeks).


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Very cute shoes, Cors.

I went a little crazy at Ross today with the shoes.

Some statement peeptoe pumps and a pair of motorcycle inspired boots.


----------



## crayola box

I got these!

I don't find Target shoes to be great so usually stay away but the clearance sign at my local store beckoned. For $8.48 I figure even if they turn out to be only good for events where there is more sitting than walking (dinner as opposed to shopping or dancing) it's worth it.


----------



## CastingPearls

The dresses are from OneStopPlus and the Yellow Box flipflops are from Zappos.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> The dresses are from OneStopPlus and the Yellow Box flipflops are from Zappos.


Let me know what you think of those dresses. I wasn't fond of either.  Both of them looked like nightgowns on me. OSP struck out on just about every dress I bought this season.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm getting ready for Halloween already, so I went and bought this today:

Gryffindor Track Jacket

I got it in a men's 2xl. It'll juuust fit, but I've got gym plans for the rest of the summer, so chances are that it'll be fitting properly by October. 
Either way, I still wanted it. If I can fit in it before October/Fall season, you bet I'm gonna be in it. 

Also got it for quite a bit lower than the original listing price


----------



## Inhibited

From yours.................


----------



## LillyBBBW

I just bought this bag and I could NOT be more thrilled!!

http://www.mobileedge.com/maddie-powers-messenger-purple.html


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a new teeshirt and shades:





View attachment 110728-204208.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

STuff above was last night.. today is this.. me bad... Spending hubby's raise


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cuuute! WhiteTxtForFiller


----------



## bonified

I have been sick with the flu and spending a lil bit, ahh well either online or at the pub, it's always one or the other lol. 

These are some from the orders ive made. 

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clothing/Dresses/Stripe-Racerback-Maxi-Dress-with-Pink-Skull-593105.jsp

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Clothing/Tops/Oatmeal-and-Grey-Elbow-Sleeve-Crochet-Top-526844.jsp

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=8343540220004&cid=26251

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=8343300020004&cid=26251


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just ordered these



from Woman Within. :wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage

These!


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> STuff above was last night.. today is this.. me bad... Spending hubby's raise



I love that first top Megan. Is that Land Bryant?


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I love that first top Megan. Is that Land Bryant?



one stop plus. The La Redoute collection. The dress link
I used a 50% off coupon i googled for so it was quite reasonable..


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> These!



Holy bell bottoms!  Awesommmmmeeee!!! :bow:


------

Today I was supposed to only get yarn and shoes, but instead, I got yarn, 9 pairs of stud earrings, and a slanket. :happy:

The 9 pairs of studs were only 6$. I was gonna get a ring/earring/necklace combo, but I never wear necklaces and the ring was a pink heart... so I opted for the studs. They're silver rounds in 3 sizes, flowers in marigold, diamond, and ruby, and regular studs in the same colours, too. Really cute but since it's been soooo long since I've worn earrings, I felt like my ears were being attacked by flies walking all over my lobes and the back of my ears. I'd go to swat/scratch, and then realize it was just the stud in my ear :happy: lol.

The yarn is to make a slouchy hat and a matching scarf, or maybe some slouchy socks for around the house. 

The slanket is an offically licensed Harry Potter slanket :happy: It's on sale for around 15$  from QVC. Mom gave me the thumbs up to order it, so I did  VERY excited for it! It even has free shipping. It's on clearance cuz it was for some "Christmas in July" thing. Aweesommmeee!! **does a dance**

But now... I must not spend. For at least a month.


----------



## Tania

I bought this from Kiyonna, with my 25% off birthday coupon code!


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> Holy bell bottoms!  Awesommmmmeeee!!! :bow:



They aren't even the most extreme I have...not by a longshot! :huh: These are average for me xD


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> They aren't even the most extreme I have...not by a longshot! :huh: These are average for me xD



Sweet! I totally wanna see your collection now! 

I wore bell bottoms until mid grade9 when all my pairs were too worn out to keep wearing. Never found any others. Lol. I used to love them though I'm sure with m height they didn't look right.


----------



## Tania

So. I bought more stuff today: a top, skirt, and dress. I was planning on waiting until payday, but I feared that the Doris peacock skirt would sell out in my size. And then I discovered that there was a Deadly Dames tiki dress on sale, in my size...

The Doris skirt and top should fit, but I'm a wee bit concerned about the tiki dress in the hip region (it tops out at 48 inches, I'm 50 inches). It's a wrap style, though, so I should be ok. If not, well, then I'll just have to wear it next summer.


----------



## Tania

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1764006&postcount=259

Heh.


----------



## cherylharrell

I want some pullon 60's/70's style bellbottom jeans but you just can't find them in the plus sizes. Sigh...


----------



## Tania

Torrid Chanel-style cardigan in cream w/ black trim!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Was browsing www.ideeli.com today and wound up purchasing some things... Oops!  

View attachment Tunic.jpg


View attachment Sweater.jpg


View attachment Dress.jpg


----------



## Cors

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Was browsing www.ideeli.com today and wound up purchasing some things... Oops!



You have lovely taste! :kiss2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Cors said:


> You have lovely taste! :kiss2:



Well thank you, my dear! :wubu: Now if only I could wear fabulous shoes like the many that you own!


----------



## Tania

LOVE the dress on the bottom! Great colors!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have wanted this dress for what seems like forever. It was THE dress for me... and at $205 something I could never afford. It was a Limited Edition they only brought back for a limited time. I have been eyeing it for months, but it was way out of my price range. 

I noticed today they only had 2 left in the biggest size. I thought I was going to have to accept the fact I would never own this dress. 

Then a very sweet, very generous friend surprised the hell out of me and asked to buy it for me. 

It is now winging its way to me. When I got the order confirmation, I teared up. 

This dress is JUST that amazing.





(Click the pic to see it on IGIGI's site.)


----------



## Tania

What a nice gesture! You gonna post pix, yes?

I tried that dress on a couple of years ago and hearted it. I know how you felt having to let it go.


----------



## firefly

Evans sale...


----------



## Gingembre

What a nice friend, BBMe!

Also, Kali, love love love love love that peacock skirt!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Ordered these from Style369 last night. Looking forward to the first, but not that excited about the second. Just wanted to see how I feel about it. God, I love grey.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have wanted this dress for what seems like forever. It was THE dress for me... and at $205 something I could never afford. It was a Limited Edition they only brought back for a limited time. I have been eyeing it for months, but it was way out of my price range.
> 
> I noticed today they only had 2 left in the biggest size. I thought I was going to have to accept the fact I would never own this dress.
> 
> Then a very sweet, very generous friend surprised the hell out of me and asked to buy it for me.
> 
> It is now winging its way to me. When I got the order confirmation, I teared up.
> 
> This dress is JUST that amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Click the pic to see it on IGIGI's site.)


That dress is on my wish list too! SO glad you're getting it!


----------



## Tania

Yay, it's here! 

View attachment IMG_1524.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

Cuuttteee!!!


----------



## Tania

TY!

But wait! There's moar! The Doris skirt and top are just perfect! The Shaheen-style Deadly Dames dress was...TOO BIG. Just a few inches off the bodice side-seams and it'll be ready for prime time! 

View attachment IMG_1530.JPG


View attachment IMG_1532.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tania said:


> What a nice gesture! You gonna post pix, yes?
> 
> I tried that dress on a couple of years ago and hearted it. I know how you felt having to let it go.



I'll post pix if I can, lol. Hopefully it is stretchy enough to fit!



Gingembre said:


> What a nice friend, BBMe!


 SUPER nice. 



CastingPearls said:


> That dress is on my wish list too! SO glad you're getting it!



Me tooooo! So excited.


----------



## Tania

Here's the Deadly Dames dress. 

View attachment IMG_1537.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

Tania said:


> TY!
> 
> But wait! There's moar! The Doris skirt and top are just perfect! The Shaheen-style Deadly Dames dress was...TOO BIG. Just a few inches off the bodice side-seams and it'll be ready for prime time!



I LOVE the neckline of that top. It's awesome. I have clothes envy


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tania, I want your clothes. And your figure 

-----

I went and bought black "treadmill" shoes today. You know the ones with the rounded off sole? Most awkward pair of shoes ever. I can't even stand in them. I have to basically be constantly walking or else I'll fall right over. But at least they look nice. Lol. And they make me almost 2 inches taller.


----------



## Tania

Bless, guys. :*

Well, the Kiyonna top - which I was sooo sure would fit! - didn't. Too small! I guess I should have expected it, as the other ruche-side top I have from them ran small. No big, I'll just exchange. 

And this concludes my foto-vomit du jour.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tania, I need to see your closet. I'm sure I'd faint.


----------



## Tania

AshleyEileen said:


> Tania, I need to see your closet. I'm sure I'd faint.



Haha! My wardrobe seriously needs a room of its own!


----------



## Zowie

I shouldn't have, but I did. NO REGRETS. My first pair of Doc Martens! Kicking heads with victorian elegance!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my green "dress" today in the mail. It's SOOOO short it's more like a tunic. Good thing i planned on leggings before. I hope i can find some olive or purple ones. It's also WAY too low cut. I'm going to either have to stitch it together or get a purple or light pink tank top to wear with it. I like a little cleavage but it's like soooo "hello boobies!".


----------



## miafantastic

Got these N.Y.L.A. boots last week. They're called Tryana. Love them. Totally pretending it's already fall:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Got my Gryffindor robe slanket in the mail today. It's a lot longer than I was expecting it to be. But I love it


----------



## Tania

Those are two pairs of awesome boots, guys! I love the chintz flowery shit - I'm such a child of the early 90s, man.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Can only keep one dress, though! Just wanted to see which colour I prefer.


----------



## Tania

Igigi put summer stock on 30% sale! Code "seasonfinale."

I bought: 

View attachment vintage-polka-front.jpg (JPEG Image, 1056x1440 pixels) - Scaled (43%).jpg


View attachment audreylong_503.jpg (JPEG Image, 1056x1440 pixels) - Scaled (43%).jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hope you like the Ferrera!  Mine is pretty damn tight, but I expected it might be, since I'm way over the largest size they make. The fabric isn't as stretchy as I anticipated. But I can get it on, at least. The bust doesn't quite fit me like I would like it to, and it's way too long. Think I'm going to have to take it to a tailor.


----------



## Tania

I'm glad it will work for you! I totally want to see you wearing it because it's awesome!


----------



## Tania

OH and I also got the Stop Staring Tiffany dress at Daddyos.com for $87 with their fb20 code...much cheaper than both stopstaring.com (150) and torrid.com (120)!


----------



## Tania

Kiyonna top came. AND IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> Kiyonna top came. AND IT'S AWESOME.


 

I thought you were saving for a house, lady. Haha.


You need an intervention!


----------



## Tania

I make enough to do both!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tania said:


> I make enough to do both!


 

Yay! I just remember you mentioning something. Not sure why it stayed in my brain. Haha.


----------



## Tania

Yeah, I was pacing myself over the summer.


----------



## violetviolets

Zowie said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did. NO REGRETS. My first pair of Doc Martens! Kicking heads with victorian elegance!



Wow!  Did you buy these in Montreal?


----------



## Zowie

violetviolets said:


> Wow!  Did you buy these in Montreal?



Yeah! On St-Denis and roughly Roy, but I can't remember the name of the store. Lots of punk/gothic stuff, very cool place. And the woman who helped me was totally awesome.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Wouldn't happen to be a "Trivium" in Montreal, huh?

I remember Trivium fondly. Basically my only reason to shop at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa  Boots like those, among others. Le sigh :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OhmyfreakingGODZILLA @*Tania* and her INCREDIBLE dresses! LOVE that black one! So gorgeous! 



<3 Got These Today. $4 at my local Goodwill! 




 Ignore my brothers weird foot in the corner.


----------



## violetviolets

Zowie- Awesome, because those floral ones are bad ass!


----------



## Tania

Well, hallelujah for Igigi. Here's their retro halter - it'a a navy blue dress in stretch poplin with a small white dot. It comes with a nice striped sash, but I'm wearing it with a belt from Bettie Page Clothing - and the Ferrera. 

I guess they changed up the Ferrera since the last batch, because this one has a button loop at the back of the neck that I don't remember the dress having when I tried it on at Igigi HQ in 2009. It gives the straps a nice haltery look, but it makes the neckline...high. So, I'm going to extend the loop with a black ribbon or something so I can haz boobs. 

Please pardon the odd-looking hip bulges; I was wearing bulgey panties but no shapewear 

View attachment IMG_1544.JPG


View attachment IMG_1543.JPG


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oooooh. That Ferarra is gorgeous. Jealous!

Damn my height. I can't even hope for cute stuff like anything from Igigi. Their "tea length" would hit me at my ankles so there's just no hope for the styles I do like. **sigh**


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CarlaSixx said:


> Oooooh. That Ferarra is gorgeous. Jealous!
> 
> Damn my height. I can't even hope for cute stuff like anything from Igigi. Their "tea length" would hit me at my ankles so there's just no hope for the styles I do like. **sigh**



Find a tailor. Get them altered. Yea, it's annoying that those of us who are fat and short can't buy long dresses off the rack, but that doesn't mean we can't wear them. I've been having things altered since I was 14.


----------



## Tad

CarlaSixx said:


> Wouldn't happen to be a "Trivium" in Montreal, huh?
> 
> I remember Trivium fondly. Basically my only reason to shop at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa  Boots like those, among others. Le sigh :wubu:



We're probably going to Montreal on the weekend, might have to go looking for said store....wife always can use another pair of docs  

And in Ottawa, are you thinking of Rock Junction, which is across the street from the Rideau Centre--they are the ones with the big Doc collection, but nothing as funky as Zowie's new kicks! (at least not that I've ever seen there)


----------



## GlassDaemon

Tania, I think I want your wardrobe, just all of it... You always have gorgeous things to share. Soo jealous <3


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tad said:


> We're probably going to Montreal on the weekend, might have to go looking for said store....wife always can use another pair of docs
> 
> And in Ottawa, are you thinking of Rock Junction, which is across the street from the Rideau Centre--they are the ones with the big Doc collection, but nothing as funky as Zowie's new kicks! (at least not that I've ever seen there)



Nope. Literally IN the Rideau Centre. On the first floor. There's a store called Trivium. Or at least, it WAS there 3 years ago, lol. I bought jewelry and a really cool wallet last time I was there. My friend bought us some wristbands kinda like friendship bracelets, lol.

Their website is still up and says they exist, so I think they're still there.

ETA: To Diana: 
I can't get the Ferrera. I'm UNDER 5 feet so it would be useless. And any of the floor length stuff would be useless as well cuz i'd have to lose about a foot of fabric, if not more.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm under 5-3. You'd be surprised what a tailor can do with dresses. I lost nearly 18 inches off the last floor length dress I bought (why to clothing makers think fat people remain height-weight porportional?), it still looked amazing on me.


----------



## Tania

LOL bless you guys.

Igigi stuff does run very long on the whole, to accommodate 3" heels, tall women, or both. However, it's designed with the expectation that shorter peeps will get the stuff altered. That said, Carla's right inasmuch as not all styles are work the same way for every height category.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm under 5-3. You'd be surprised what a tailor can do with dresses. I lost nearly 18 inches off the last floor length dress I bought (why to clothing makers think fat people remain height-weight porportional?), it still looked amazing on me.



I'm 4 foot 10 so I never shop long stuff. Even petite sizes have to be shortened about 4 inches for me. I used to have a big problem with it in school where I'd have to cut off a foot or more at the bottom of my jeans just so they wouldn't drag like hell, so I could never wear the things with embellishments and whatnot. Even now, the whole style of studs/zippers/etc at the bottom of clothing is coming back, and I like that stuff but I can't do any of it because to have it to my height would lose the embellishments entirely. 

While a tailor is great, not just anything can be brought in, especially if it changes the look entirely of the garment. I wanted it because of how it already looked. And to change it wouldn't make it what I wanted anymore.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I bought two pair of Dansko sandals. They are so comfy. 
http://www.dansko.com/Womens/Footwear/Collections/Sausalito/Serena/Java Waxy/


----------



## Gingembre

Just bought my first item of Autumn-wear this year....welcome back, poncho! It's a supermarket brand and it was cheap, so I'm sure it'll be looking like a plucked bobbly old rag in no time, but for now, I love it!


----------



## Tania

So the Stop Staring Tiffany dress fits like a dream. I may post a pic when I'm in a better mood.

Since Bettie Page Clothing is having a summer sale (website and in-store), I bought this Elvgren "What Do You Think?" dress on sale for $64 via phone from the Haight St store.







Oh, and I also "bought" a speeding ticket from San Joaquin County Superior Court, discounted to 15mph or less over the posted limit because the CHP officer was trying to be nice. FIRST TICKET EVER. GODDAMMIT.


----------



## Anjula

Jefferey Campbell Lita <3 omigosh I'm so happy!


----------



## TexasTrouble

Anjula said:


> Jefferey Campbell Lita <3 omigosh I'm so happy!



Whoah! Good for you! I would trip and die with heels that high.


----------



## EMH1701

http://www.lanebryant.com/plus-size-tops/tees-knit-tops/slub-dolman-top/4019c68p111713/index.pro?Mpper=16&Mpos=33&pageSize=16&Mcatn=tees+%26+knit+tops&Mcatpn=tops&Mcatg=category_root&Mcatp=cat_4019%406000&Mcat=68%406000

Bought this locally today. I've been looking for a solid purple top for a while now. My last one got stained and I had it for 8 years.


----------



## Aust99

ASOS CURVE Colour Block Big Pocket Maxi Dress

I posted it in the Want thread a little while ago and it finally went into clearance... in my size only... and has now sold out. Was perfect timing and I even had a code for 10% further off. Squee!

I can't wait till the summer so I can wear it.


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> ASOS CURVE Colour Block Big Pocket Maxi Dress



OOoh lucky buy! Post a pic of you wearing it...please! 

Also, Anjula, those boots are amazing! Gorgeous.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I bought a men's muscle shirt in white to customize with some fabric paint. I love doing that, lol.

Also... A pair of rip-off Chucks in red with black laces that have lil red peace signs all up the lace


----------



## GlassDaemon

This under bust corset, from ebay hoping for the best and REALLY nervous.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The color in my pictures is awful, but I bought a new t-shirt to go with my bronze wedges (I swear there are little bronze thingies on the shirt) and a bunch of hair flowers. I apologize for the weird crop on the one in my hair, but I have ginormous zit that I don't want permanently preserved on the Interweb.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I hadn't been on Etsy in ages, and I had an urge. I found these hand crafted earrings and bought them. They arrived today and I LOVE them! Beautiful workmanship. Fireflies and Yin and Yang. So pretty.

View attachment Fireflies.jpg


View attachment YinYang.jpg​


----------



## TexasTrouble

SoVerySoft said:


> I hadn't been on Etsy in ages, and I had an urge. I found these hand crafted earrings and bought them. They arrived today and I LOVE them! Beautiful workmanship. Fireflies and Yin and Yang. So pretty.



Ooh...pretty. What store did you get them from? I love how they're all swirly and romantic. And purple's my favorite color.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today I bought this mascara from Maybelline... Great Big Lash... the one with the pink tube and green top. My fave one. Well... they had them all on sale for half the price (a lil over 3$) and so I got the teal one  I have teal eyeliners that I wear on my bottom lashes and I find black mascara ruins the look I was going for, so this'll be perfect


----------



## SoVerySoft

TexasTrouble said:


> Ooh...pretty. What store did you get them from? I love how they're all swirly and romantic. And purple's my favorite color.



The shop is here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/nicholasandfelice

I love purple too


----------



## Aust99

So the yours clothing order I placed on 29/05/2011 FINALLY arrived yesterday... I had given up hope of it ever getting here and had actually received a refund about a month ago due to the package being lost in the mail. I can't believe it took 3 months to arrive. I don't think I would recommend yours clothing for international shipping. It's a shame though as they have 'some' nice stuff for very reasonable prices... Good way to keep up fashion trends.


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> So the yours clothing order I placed on 29/05/2011 FINALLY arrived yesterday... I had given up hope of it ever getting here and had actually received a refund about a month ago due to the package being lost in the mail. I can't believe it took 3 months to arrive. I don't think I would recommend yours clothing for international shipping. It's a shame though as they have 'some' nice stuff for very reasonable prices... Good way to keep up fashion trends.



I received my order as well that i placed about 3 months ago from yours...

From Ebay..... The Blue was the only colour in the long version that was available in my size.. so got that colour........ if it fits will order other colours when they become available...


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't buy it today but a couple of days ago. I bought some Cetaphil lotion. I have really sensitive skin that is prone to nasty dry patches that look all gross and scaly. Well i put some of this stuff on my face after my shower yesterday and my skin, after a day, still feels so soft and delicious. I even used some on my feet, also prone to dryness, and they feel great! I am so happy i took the plunge and tried this stuff 

OH and i bough two new nail polishes. A neon purple one and one that's a pretty pink that's got watermelon in the name. Both Finger Paints brand. That brand seems to chip the least on nails.


----------



## Tania

A couple of days ago I bought two pairs of jeans at Torrid; the Tripp black skinny jeans and some darkwash house brand skinny jeans. Also tried on their Swan Lake-y bubble dress because it reminded me of every ridiculous black swan/white swan figure skating program costume ever worn in amateur competition. But I didn't buy it. Yet. 

View attachment IMG_1553.JPG


----------



## mpls_girl26

HottiMegan said:


> I didn't buy it today but a couple of days ago. I bought some Cetaphil lotion. I have really sensitive skin that is prone to nasty dry patches that look all gross and scaly. Well i put some of this stuff on my face after my shower yesterday and my skin, after a day, still feels so soft and delicious. I even used some on my feet, also prone to dryness, and they feel great! I am so happy i took the plunge and tried this stuff
> 
> OH and i bough two new nail polishes. A neon purple one and one that's a pretty pink that's got watermelon in the name. Both Finger Paints brand. That brand seems to chip the least on nails.



I've been trying out Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleansing as well and am VERY happy with it. Just FYI - CVS has buy one get one 50% off through tomorrow on Ceaphil products which is a great deal!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I love Cetaphil cleanser and moisturizer, though I often buy the generic versions because I'm so cheap. I usually only use the cleanser on my face, but if I'm experiencing any weird skin issues on my body, I'll use it where ever that might have occurred too since it's so gentle and rinses so easily. 

I recently bought the Cetaphil cleansing _bar_ for the first time. I thought I wouldn't be too excited about it, but it lathers so well I kinda love it.


----------



## idontspeakespn

I bought this: 







with the matching knickers (boy shorts) at Debenhams. The knickers were free and the bra itself was 30% off. Couldn't believe they had my size, I was flabbergasted.


----------



## Paquito

Getting fierce as hell. Hopefully they fit.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Paquito said:


> Getting fierce as hell. Hopefully they fit.



I love that grey top! :smitten:


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... I don't think this counts as "bought" but... Got this today!

Go, Go, Gryffindor!






(Side view)
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b42/shortyinabox/IMG-20110828-00348.jpg






Mom made this for me. She's still gotta put the tassles on the matching scarf in order to finish it, but I'm most excited about the hat because I really miss wearing one, lol.


----------



## Mishty

Zowie said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did. NO REGRETS. My first pair of Doc Martens! Kicking heads with victorian elegance!



You bitch... lol
I've wanted these with a fierce passion since I saw them in NYLON Magazine. 
Ugh. I love Docs, you'll never regret 'em, not even when you still own them in great shape two decades from now. :happy:


----------



## Tania

Mishty said:


> I love Docs, you'll never regret 'em, not even when you still own them in great shape two decades from now. :happy:



That's for damn sure. The Docs I got in 1994 are still going strong!


----------



## HottiMegan

mpls_girl26 said:


> I've been trying out Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleansing as well and am VERY happy with it. Just FYI - CVS has buy one get one 50% off through tomorrow on Ceaphil products which is a great deal!





ThatFatGirl said:


> I love Cetaphil cleanser and moisturizer, though I often buy the generic versions because I'm so cheap. I usually only use the cleanser on my face, but if I'm experiencing any weird skin issues on my body, I'll use it where ever that might have occurred too since it's so gentle and rinses so easily.
> 
> I recently bought the Cetaphil cleansing _bar_ for the first time. I thought I wouldn't be too excited about it, but it lathers so well I kinda love it.



I am loving this lotion! Costco sells a happy pack with the cleanser and the lotion of the brand name stuff. I'm going to check it out when i need more. 

I put some of the lotion on my notoriously dry legs and they are so silky feeling! My legs are usually pretty dry and itchy and they feel so great now. I'm thrilled with this discovery! I hate smelly lotion and love this non-greasy scent free stuff. I am going to put this stuff on all my dry areas from now on.


----------



## Tania

I bought Heartbreaker Fashion's Aimee Dress and Gypsy Skirt in the Dandilion print...


----------



## idontspeakespn

Tania said:


> I bought Heartbreaker Fashion's Aimee Dress and Gypsy Skirt in the Dandilion print...



These are adorable! I want I want gimme gimme!


----------



## cherylharrell

Your mom did a great job on making that hat.


----------



## Tad

Tania said:


> . Also tried on their Swan Lake-y bubble dress because it reminded me of every ridiculous black swan/white swan figure skating program costume ever worn in amateur competition. But I didn't buy it. Yet.



I'm cracking up, because after reading your description, soon as I looked at the pic I totally got the image you were talking about.....could just see you gliding acros the ice in that.....




Mishty said:


> Ugh. I love Docs, you'll never regret 'em, not even when you still own them in great shape two decades from now. :happy:





Tania said:


> That's for damn sure. The Docs I got in 1994 are still going strong!



Really? My wife wears through the souls of hers in a couple of years....but they are almost the only shoes she wears, she walks tons, works on her feet, and I think she might scuff her feet a bit when she walks....anyway, the uppers will last forever, but you can wear through the souls.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tania said:


> A couple of days ago I bought two pairs of jeans at Torrid; the Tripp black skinny jeans and some darkwash house brand skinny jeans. Also tried on their Swan Lake-y bubble dress because it reminded me of every ridiculous black swan/white swan figure skating program costume ever worn in amateur competition. But I didn't buy it. Yet.



That is SO Bjork! :smitten: If I weren't so bell shaped I would buy that in a heartbeat just for fun.


----------



## Tania

The swan dress is so symbolic I may HAVE to get it now! If it had a head, it would be Bjork! Wear a red glove and be Johnny Weir for Hallowe'en. Or pumped up Sasha Cohen. Hahah. 

Tad, I stopped wearing my Docs daily in 1998; they are slightly worn on the soles, and one sole is cracked at the ball, but it is slight. They are in great condition for being 17 years old!


----------



## HottiMegan

All this talk of Docs made me dig mine off the shoe shelf. Mine are about 10 years old and i haven't worn them much in those ten years. I have to start walking a couple miles a day to get Alex to school so i'm breaking them out to wear again. They were my go-to shoe in high school and college. I'm flat footed and they are great for me. Broken in Docs are as comfy as slippers for me. they also hold up a hell of a lot longer than cheaper, vegetarian shoes. (I stopped buying anything in leather like 10 years ago) I've heard that there are vegetarian docs, i might consider them when this pair runs out.


----------



## KittyKitten

Cover Girl Lip Perfection in Tempt- Love this color. I just love the entire Lip perfection line. The color stays on for a long time.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Note to self: Must buy Docs.

Actually... there were a pair of them in my size this time last year at the local thrift store. For 40$. They were brand spanking new, I swear. There was NO wear whatsoever. Not even on the soles. There was also stuffing in the toes... I'm thinking it was bought and never worn or something.

Must invest in them. I love the look of Docs and always hear they're so comfy. I've also heard they aren'T that far off from the price of Converse... so I might have to snatch up a pair for Winter, lol.

--

Oh... I bought mahogany hair dye today. Just the creme because boxed dyes are horrid on the hair. I've got all the pro tools to do it, though. So excited  I wanted a change and have never done this deep of a red. I just hope I can pull it off. It looked nice on a very fair skinned friend of mine, so it will definitely not look the same on me, even if we have the same natural hair colour, lol.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I haven't bought at simplybe.com before, but there were some adorable things on sale I just had to try out.


----------



## BCBeccabae

This navy blue sailor style dress from Chic Star 
Soooo excited
if you haven't checked out the website, I'd highly recommend it.
if you do order something from them and take a picture in it, they actually give you store credit. among other great benefits. it's very interactive and awseome
oh! ps: use discount code SAVE23CHICSTAR to get 23% off your entire order


----------



## HottiMegan

It was close to 110 out today and i'm already lusting after fall fashion.. 




It might be light weight enough to wear..


----------



## HottiMegan

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I haven't bought at simplybe.com before, but there were some adorable things on sale I just had to try out.



That top is adorable!


----------



## Brenda

BCBeccabae said:


> This navy blue sailor style dress from Chic Star
> Soooo excited
> if you haven't checked out the website, I'd highly recommend it.
> if you do order something from them and take a picture in it, they actually give you store credit. among other great benefits. it's very interactive and awseome
> oh! ps: use discount code SAVE23CHICSTAR to get 23% off your entire order



Thanks for the info on the site, I went and ordered two dresses and the discount was an added perk.


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope hope hope and pray that these will fit my chubby legs!! They were on sale at OSP for half off and then i had a 50% off coupon making them $39 shipped.. 



eta i got the black ones


----------



## CarlaSixx

BCBeccabae said:


> This navy blue sailor style dress from Chic Star
> Soooo excited
> if you haven't checked out the website, I'd highly recommend it.
> if you do order something from them and take a picture in it, they actually give you store credit. among other great benefits. it's very interactive and awseome
> oh! ps: use discount code SAVE23CHICSTAR to get 23% off your entire order



I'm in love with everything on their website! Thanks for mentioning this  As soon as I'm done moving and getting caught up with all my bills, this is the first place I'm going to go shopping. And I've got my eye mainly on the jackets they have. Sooo pretty!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I took advantage of a couple of Roaman's coupons yesterday.

I bought a pair of lace thigh-highs & got a free purse/wallet set.

I also got 2 pink bras at 40% off each and a new
purple swimsuit at an additional 40% off (it was already on sale.)
While I was on the phone, the operator said I could have this gorgeous shiny gold tank top for an additional 20% off (also already on sale.) I couldn't resist. 

I love combining sales & coupons!


----------



## GlassDaemon

Purses count as fashion right? Cause I've been watching this purse for months now and I just saw it went on sale two days ago and snatched it right up! It was originally like $80 and I got it for $60, still more than I like to pay for purse but... IT HAS MERMAIDS! And I'm just a sucker for mermaids!






The back of it has a full shot of the mermaid, she's adorable, it's strap is fully adjustable from shoulder strap to crossbody.


----------



## ashmamma84

Couple pairs of shoes. 
1. Naturalizer Valya

2. Michael Kors Plate Driver

3. Isabel Toledo for Payless (less than $60!)


----------



## Jes

ashmamma84 said:


> 1. Naturalizer Valya



Shut it down!


----------



## rootrp35

Ordered these for my wife and they got here today, she wore the lingerie last night, it was very sexy. The dress that I think she looks great in, she's going to wear this weekend when we go out. I have to thank everyone on here for their advice, it wasn't like she went with just what I said, but it suprised her that I actually had something to attribute rather than just "sure". 

View attachment 587681_hi.jpg


View attachment rc_97277_A3.jpg


----------



## Tad

GlassDaemon said:


> Purses count as fashion right?



Let's see:

- often the smaller a purse is, the more expensive it is
- often designed by people with chi-chi sounding latin names
- guys really don't get 'it' for the most part

yep, has to be fashion 

(oh, and....groovy mermaid!)

Also, Ashmama, those first shoes, the red ones, wow! (my wife spent a fair bit of time looking for the perfect red heels, and I think those would have about been what she was really looking for.....unfortunately she had to give up on heels altogether because of what they were doing to her wonky ankles and knees(


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Couple pairs of shoes.
> 1. Naturalizer Valya



Giiiiirrrrl!!! Those RED SHOOOOES! Holy Smokes! :smitten::shocked:


----------



## Jes

LillyBBBW said:


> Giiiiirrrrl!!! Those RED SHOOOOES! Holy Smokes! :smitten::shocked:



Right?

I'm pretty sure there's a pair in my (near) future. I may go with another color since I already have some red shoes...but dang! Ash, what size are you, girl? 

I've tried a lot of shoes, and Naturalizers are pretty much always winners for me.


----------



## ashmamma84

I'm glad you ladies and gent (  ) like them. I would have never thought flats would, as you said Jes, shut it down like a pair of heels. lol 

I'm an 8.5 or 9W depending on the brand. I went with 9W for these and they fit well. There's free shipping until 9/27 for added incentive to buy.


----------



## Jes

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm an 8.5 or 9W depending on the brand. I went with 9W for these and they fit well. There's free shipping until 9/27 for added incentive to buy.


SO STRANGE, but that's my size too, and I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE.


----------



## LillyBBBW

The F*ck me pumps craze must be finally winding down and collecting its toll. I've been seeing a lot of really nice new loafer purcheses at work lately. Just yesterday a woman was showing off some nice looking black ones she bought at DSW that reminded me of ashmammas. I'd love to find a pair in mustard.


----------



## ashmamma84

Oh Lilly :batting:

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...swatchColor=Blaze#fn=COLOR=Yellow&sp=1&spc=13

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...lor=Yellow /Black#fn=COLOR=Yellow&sp=1&spc=13

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...lor=DK YELLOW LEA#fn=COLOR=Yellow&sp=1&spc=13

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...watchColor=Yellow#fn=COLOR=Yellow&sp=1&spc=13


----------



## ashmamma84

Jes said:


> SO STRANGE, but that's my size too, and I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE.



Are you hiding under my doorstep because you love me?


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

I didn't buy anything today except I died my hair black again. (It's very dark brown but for some reason I just want it black before I go on my trips to Europe this fall/winter). I wish i had more money to shop


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> Are you hiding under my doorstep because you love me?



:blush: Oh, my bad, that was me. :blush:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Yesterday I bought a black leopard coat from Roaman's. 
It was regularly $89.00, on sale for $59.00. 
I used the special one-day-only 50% off your favorite coat coupon code & got the price down to $29.99, OMG!

I think I'm going to get the matching hat, gloves and maybe the scarf as well. I'll wait for another coupon for those, though.


----------



## Alzison

HottiMegan said:


> I hope hope hope and pray that these will fit my chubby legs!! They were on sale at OSP for half off and then i had a 50% off coupon making them $39 shipped..
> 
> 
> 
> eta i got the black ones



let me know if they fit cause I was thinking of getting them too! (amazon gift card = winnn)


----------



## Alzison

new dress from kiyonna! this is my friday face- at 3pm when this arrived it looked a lot more  ha


----------



## HottiMegan

Cute dress!!

I'll let you know about the boots. They'll probably get here tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> :blush: Oh, my bad, that was me. :blush:



Girl you shoulda just rang the bell. I would have offered you cupcakes a plenty. I know how to lure other fat chicks inside to sit for a spell.  :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

ashmamma84 said:


> Girl you shoulda just rang the bell. I would have offered you cupcakes a plenty. I know how to lure other fat chicks inside to sit for a spell.  :wubu:


Wait. There were cupcakes??????


----------



## ashmamma84

CastingPearls said:


> Wait. There were cupcakes??????



There are ALWAYS cupcakes and other confections at my house.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> Girl you shoulda just rang the bell. I would have offered you cupcakes a plenty. I know how to lure other fat chicks inside to sit for a spell.  :wubu:



Bahahahahaa!  In that case, next time I will.  <3 :bow:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The skirt I bought from Simply Be doesn't fit, which is what I was afraid of. The waist is too big, and the butt too small. It's also way shorter than I thought it was. Guess I'll have to buy leggings, and they'll have to be ones that suck in my hips. 

The top is awesome though, even if it's a little big in the waist.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

HottiMegan said:


> I hope hope hope and pray that these will fit my chubby legs!! They were on sale at OSP for half off and then i had a 50% off coupon making them $39 shipped..
> 
> 
> 
> eta i got the black ones



I LOVE THOSE BOOTS! It's so hard to find some gorgeous boots that don't have high heels.

BTW, Is that OSP 50% off coupon still valid? Would you happen to have the code? Thanks!


----------



## HottiMegan

OSPOFFER189 good until the 15th of october  Also has free return shipping with the coupon.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

HottiMegan said:


> OSPOFFER189 good until the 15th of october  Also has free return shipping with the coupon.




Thanks! 
You should share it in the fashion deals thread if you haven't already.


----------



## HottiMegan

With a quick google search you can almost ALWAYS get a 50% off coupon. I never buy full price anymore even if it means multiple orders.


----------



## GlassDaemon

HottiMegan said:


> With a quick google search you can almost ALWAYS get a 50% off coupon. I never buy full price anymore even if it means multiple orders.



I love that coupon but their shipping makes me cringe! I keep looking at stuff that I swear I'm ganna buy and I never do cause shipping gets under my skin lol.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I just bought these boots in black and brown from OSP--Thanks for the heads up on the coupon, Megan! 

View attachment Boots.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

GlassDaemon said:


> I love that coupon but their shipping makes me cringe! I keep looking at stuff that I swear I'm ganna buy and I never do cause shipping gets under my skin lol.



I paid the 17 bucks or so for the buyers club to have flat shipping of 2.99 for an entire year. I buy there every few months so it's worth it. 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> I just bought these boots in black and brown from OSP--Thanks for the heads up on the coupon, Megan!


Those are awesome boots! Me likey!


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I just bought these boots in black and brown from OSP--Thanks for the heads up on the coupon, Megan!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Tracyarts

When I went to Target over the weekend they had moved the few remaining Missoni collection items to one little display (there wasn't much left at all), and I found this long narrow satin scarf to wear as a headband. I really like the colors in it, so it'll work with at least a couple of outfits I have for fall/winter. 






Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

My boots came today! They fit great. Last time i measured my calves, they were 23". I don't have a tape measure handy or i'd do it now. I really like the zipper at the ankle area to make it easier to put the shoes on. There is a ton of room in the ankle area for those of you who have bigger ankles. I can't wait for the weather to be cool enough to wear these without totally sweating my butt off!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Gingembre said:


> They are gorgeous!



Sooooo sad because they didn't fit! They are gorgeous boots but my calves are too big. I wish I could make my own boots!


----------



## HottiMegan

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sooooo sad because they didn't fit! They are gorgeous boots but my calves are too big. I wish I could make my own boots!



That's a huge bummer! I'm always scared to order shoes/boots online because of the lack of trying it on.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

HottiMegan said:


> That's a huge bummer! I'm always scared to order shoes/boots online because of the lack of trying it on.



I thought for sure I'd fit in them, but guess that's what happens for being so confident! Measured my calves after getting them and not fitting to find that they're just under 20 inches. That means if I wanted to order boots that fit my calves they would be a size 12 and I normally wear a size 8 1/2.  Grr! Just so frustrated!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I thought for sure I'd fit in them, but guess that's what happens for being so confident! Measured my calves after getting them and not fitting to find that they're just under 20 inches. That means if I wanted to order boots that fit my calves they would be a size 12 and I normally wear a size 8 1/2.  Grr! Just so frustrated!


I haven't ever been able to wear boots in my adult life because of my fat calves. I empathize.


----------



## crayola box

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I thought for sure I'd fit in them, but guess that's what happens for being so confident! Measured my calves after getting them and not fitting to find that they're just under 20 inches. That means if I wanted to order boots that fit my calves they would be a size 12 and I normally wear a size 8 1/2.  Grr! Just so frustrated!



My calves are around 19.5 inches and I've had luck with Torrid, widewidths.com, and even had extra room in some Avenue boots.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I haven't ever been able to wear boots in my adult life because of my fat calves. I empathize.



Thanks, dear! It sucks. I just want to be fashionable! Is it really that unreasonable to ask for boots that fit?!



crayola box said:


> My calves are around 19.5 inches and I've had luck with Torrid, widewidths.com, and even had extra room in some Avenue boots.



The boots I ordered were from Avenue and they didn't fit. I've looked around at all of those places and either they didn't have a style I liked or it was a same issue where according to the size charts I'd have to order like a 12 when I actually need an 8 1/2. Thanks though!


----------



## HottiMegan

I have found Avenue boots to be a bit on the small size calf wise. I wear a size 11/12 so i get their biggest width. I have two pairs from them and one i sort of have to stuff my leg into them. The other pair fit but i can't buckle the top decorative buckle. The shoes run really wide but the boots are kind of thin for calves. Those boots i got were the Comfortview brand on OSP and when I walk they start to fall down a little, that's how roomy they are. I tried wearing them yesterday out but i overheated since it was 99 degrees out.


----------



## Jes

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh Lilly :batting:



Jeez, what are you? a pusher? FIRST ONE'S ALWAYS FREE! Watch out, Lilly! Don't let her throw you anything over the schoolyard fence!


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I haven't ever been able to wear boots in my adult life because of my fat calves. I empathize.



Word up, Cameo.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I haven't ever been able to wear boots in my adult life because of my fat calves. I empathize.





Jes said:


> Word up, Cameo.



I hear you, my sisters. I hear you. *sigh*


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I haven't ever been able to wear boots in my adult life because of my fat calves. I empathize.



I know what you mean. I've been a yo-yo dieter all my life and whenever my weight went above about 220 lbs., I'd start having trouble finding boots that fit my calves.

The only boots that fit me now (at 5'10" & 510 lbs.) are either UGG boots or the UGG knock-offs they sell at Fashion Bug.
They were a good deal last year-only $12 each. I got them in black & brown.


----------



## crayola box

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Thanks, dear! It sucks. I just want to be fashionable! Is it really that unreasonable to ask for boots that fit?!
> 
> 
> 
> The boots I ordered were from Avenue and they didn't fit. I've looked around at all of those places and either they didn't have a style I liked or it was a same issue where according to the size charts I'd have to order like a 12 when I actually need an 8 1/2. Thanks though!



Aww sorry to hear that, I guess the ones I tried were the exception not the rule


----------



## Deven

I got 5 pairs of jeans from Fashion Bug for 20 bucks a piece, and 2 really cute shirts.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

They have some cute shoes, jewelry and other stuff in the clearance section on Kohls.com. I know when I get off of here I'm going to go back & get those red sandals & pink sequined tank top as well as some jewelry.


----------



## Webmaster

What did I buy today? No blue jeans. Because I already have far too many, and just got rid of a good number that I know I'll never wear. That doesn't mean I'm not tempted every time I see a great pair that I really need...


----------



## crayola box

red ruffle tee, dark blue Levis, teal cropped cardigan, and these shoes on clearance:









hmm pic is tiny but they are cream linen pumps with a bit of gold thread running through


----------



## knottyknicky

These booties: http://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+girl+ecker+bootie?prodId=223949&productRef=SEARCHhttp://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+girl+ecker+bootie?prodId=223949&productRef=SEARCH, These jeans: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Brands/ZCavaricciCouture/Z-Cavaricci-Couture--Jesse-Vintage-Straight-Jean--Extra-Short-537028.jsp, and these heels to go with my wedding dress: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Shoes/Heels//Quincy+Teal+Satin+Heel+Wide+Width-557079.jsp

Yay shopping!


----------



## spiritangel

well technically it was yesterday

and the seller was nice enough to downsize the dress as they are very generously sized

(oh and refund the price difference)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250901893327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## crayola box

knottyknicky said:


> These booties: http://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+girl+ecker+bootie?prodId=223949&productRef=SEARCHhttp://www.dsw.com/shoe/madden+girl+ecker+bootie?prodId=223949&productRef=SEARCH, These jeans: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Brands/ZCavaricciCouture/Z-Cavaricci-Couture--Jesse-Vintage-Straight-Jean--Extra-Short-537028.jsp, and these heels to go with my wedding dress: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Shoes/Heels//Quincy+Teal+Satin+Heel+Wide+Width-557079.jsp
> 
> Yay shopping!




Definitely do a test run in these heels. I bought the quincy heels in purple last year, though the fit (width/length wise) was good the pain in the balls of my feet was excruciating after an hour. I wear heels regularly and these took the prize for most uncomfortable. I recently tried them again and they were much better, so maybe they just needed to be broken in...anyway walk around the house in them awhile to see, so you don't end up in pain during the wedding.


----------



## knottyknicky

crayola box said:


> Definitely do a test run in these heels. I bought the quincy heels in purple last year, though the fit (width/length wise) was good the pain in the balls of my feet was excruciating after an hour. I wear heels regularly and these took the prize for most uncomfortable. I recently tried them again and they were much better, so maybe they just needed to be broken in...anyway walk around the house in them awhile to see, so you don't end up in pain during the wedding.



I tried them in the store but they were the wrong size, so it was hard to tell. If anything, they're strictly for the ceremony. I'm not above (cutely) kicking them off mid ceremony and then slipping them back on for the kiss if I need to  But yeah, I'll definitely be practicing in these as much as I can beforehand. I have sparkly flats for the reception, though!


----------



## knottyknicky

crayola, do you think some of those cushions on the ball of the foot would help?


----------



## Webmaster

I bought yet another baseball cap (with Memphis Tigers on it). I don't even like baseball caps, but every once in a while I find myself in a situation where I don't want to be blinded by the sun or burn my head, and -- bingo -- another baseball cap wherever I can find one. I probably have 50 in my closet, but one never seems to be close by when I need one.


----------



## firefly




----------



## Tracyarts

Not today, but over the weekend:

- Light denim stretchy jeans. They're supposed to be "jeggings", but because I'm so apple shaped, they aren't form-fitting in the legs on me. 

- Cheapie Halloween wig, black with red streaks. Also, red devil horn headband to go along with it.

Tracy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Awesome slightly belated birthday present arrived from one of sisters today. She rules. 

View attachment harry purse web.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Awesome slightly belated birthday present arrived from one of sisters today. She rules.



omg I am in lust i found a tutorial on how to do these and happen to have a spare copy of OOTP hmmmm

you are so lucky Diana what an awesome gift


----------



## CarlaSixx

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Awesome slightly belated birthday present arrived from one of sisters today. She rules.



Totally awesome! I'd totally choose that book, too.


----------



## spiritangel

we ell as I have a birthday comming up other than the new dress I bought myself this set I know the bra will definately fit not sure about the underwear

but figured for $23 was worth a shot


----------



## crayola box

knottyknicky said:


> crayola, do you think some of those cushions on the ball of the foot would help?



I use them in other shoes, but don't remember them being that helpful in these, then again they can't hurt so try


----------



## seavixen

I just got the 15 tops and 1 chemise that I ordered during ON's last 30% off sale. (There's another right now.) I freaking love their tops. Everything fits amazingly.  I'd been a really long time since I bought ANY clothes... maybe 2 years?!... so it was definitely time for a big splurge.


----------



## knottyknicky

crayola box said:


> I use them in other shoes, but don't remember them being that helpful in these, then again they can't hurt so try



Just got the shoes today, and jesus, you were not kidding. At all. The sides of my calves start burning within three minutes of wearing these things. I NEVER wear heels (and if I do, its a couple inches, tops). Do you think if I practiced around the house for the next couple weeks I'd be able to manage the ceremony without looking like a total weirdo? Or should I just take em' back while I still can? They look GORGEOUS with my dress, ugh. So cute but, ow.


----------



## seavixen

knottyknicky said:


> Just got the shoes today



Those shoes look freaking amazing. I would fall over and kill myself if I tried to wear them, but they're gorgeous.


----------



## AmazingAmy

knottyknicky said:


>



They are indeed beautiful! I can't do ANY sort of heel either, so I'll just have to gaze longingly.


----------



## crayola box

Knottyknicky- They look great! But yeah, something about the pitch of this particular shoe...

I'm torn, on the one hand they look so pretty with your dress, that I want to say if the ceremony is short and you should do it. On the other hand I am not exaggerating when I say these are the most painful shoes I've ever put on, I actually took them off while waiting for a subway and stood on the platform barefoot, because the burning sensation was excruciating...something I would never ever otherwise do. And if you plan to walk down the aisle AND take photos in them, it might be too much, and you'll still have residual aching once you switch to flats. I''ll usually put up with anything for pretty shoes, but these are in a league of their own. I think, ultimately, you want to enjoy your wedding day and not be thinking how much your feet hurt....but they are so gorgeous...

As for practicing around the house- if the issue is aesthetics and not discomfort, yes I totally think you can master it without looking weird. Though with super high heeled platforms don't expect to look/feel as natural as a regular heel, even celebrities on the red carpet always seem to have an unnatural gait in this style of shoe.

I'm not sure how wide your feet are but I find that in some similar pumps, especially if they are slingbacks, or D'orsay, I can do a regular width shoe more comfortably than this quincy pair. If you think you might be the same it might be worth trying on a few similar shoes from other brands, since I think it is this particular shoe and not the height or style that are the problem. If that's a possibility here are some similar ones, regular width, in the same price range (all I found <$100 are peep toes):


----------



## knottyknicky

crayola box said:


> Knottyknicky- They look great! But yeah, something about the pitch of this particular shoe...
> 
> I'm torn, on the one hand they look so pretty with your dress, that I want to say if the ceremony is short and you should do it. On the other hand I am not exaggerating when I say these are the most painful shoes I've ever put on, I actually took them off while waiting for a subway and stood on the platform barefoot, because the burning sensation was excruciating...something I would never ever otherwise do. And if you plan to walk down the aisle AND take photos in them, it might be too much, and you'll still have residual aching once you switch to flats. I''ll usually put up with anything for pretty shoes, but these are in a league of their own. I think, ultimately, you want to enjoy your wedding day and not be thinking how much your feet hurt....but they are so gorgeous...
> 
> As for practicing around the house- if the issue is aesthetics and not discomfort, yes I totally think you can master it without looking weird. Though with super high heeled platforms don't expect to look/feel as natural as a regular heel, even celebrities on the red carpet always seem to have an unnatural gait in this style of shoe.
> 
> I'm not sure how wide your feet are but I find that in some similar pumps, especially if they are slingbacks, or D'orsay, I can do a regular width shoe more comfortably than this quincy pair. If you think you might be the same it might be worth trying on a few similar shoes from other brands, since I think it is this particular shoe and not the height or style that are the problem. If that's a possibility here are some similar ones, regular width, in the same price range (all I found <$100 are peep toes):



Thanks for the reply, and the suggesstions. Those shoes are all gorgeous! Unfortunately, this pair is my THIRD pair of 'wedding shoes'...I have one other pair in a similar navy/teal color that are cute, comfy, and do look nice with the dress...but they're pretty casual. The other pair is a low kitten heel, creamy yellow color. Really cute but clashes with the other colors, so I'm not sure how I feel about them. They're both there if I can't break these ones in, though. I've been practicing a little and it does seem to be getting a little easier. Yesterday when I got them I could barely stand in them, and now i'm able to at least cruise around the house (cautiously, still). I'm going to try, and if all else fails, I'll unload em' on eBay or something. They're pretty ridiculously uncomfy, though, you seriously weren't kidding. Its the angle that your foot and ankle are at, its unnatural, like you're in pointe shoes, but not. The heel doesn't support the foot at all, so its all on the ball of the foot. Really bizarre design. Whats funny is the yellow kitten heels are equally uncomfortable. I'll probably end up wearing the very first pair I bought, the navy heels. I have a pair of nude peep-toe flats for later though, with lots of sparklies on the toes. Love those shoes so much!


----------



## TexasTrouble

crayola box said:


> Knottyknicky- They look great! But yeah, something about the pitch of this particular shoe...



Oh my goodness, those shoes are so cute I almost licked the screen looking at them (that's a weird compliment). Unfortunately, it would not be meant to be and I would break something within 5 seconds of wearing them? Did you see Melissa McCarthy on SNL when she played that old film star who kept falling down the stairs? Yeah, it would be like that.


----------



## knottyknicky

I will say, its getting a little easier everytime i put them on. When I got them two days ago, I couldn't even stand. I did the dishes in em today and I'm able to strut back and forth through the house without hanging on to something. They do feel pretty sturdy thanks to the fairly substantial heel, but definitely achey after a short while. I'm going to keep trying! If anything, they'll have me prepped to stand in my backup shoes if I need to wear those, and I'm still not above kicking them off in a cute way once I make it down the aisle


----------



## crayola box

Haha! Instead of tossing the bouquet, kicking off the shoes!


----------



## Paquito

I don't like wearing black or plaid. I bought a predominately-black plaid shirt. Two wrongs make a right?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's pretty yummy looking to me. . .


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this stuff from onestopplus.com this morning, everything was on sale too. 

- Basic cotton/lycra leggings, black and charcoal grey, in a size that will fit like true leggings on me instead of being loose in the legs. 

- These brown boots, which were on clearance, and with the coupon code came to only $10.79. They look like they might be shorter than the height where my calves get really wide, so for ten bucks and change I took a chance. If nothing else, I'll zip them as far as they'll go, and put a pin below the zipper pull and wear them with long skirts. 





- This teal/blue dress which will be an above the knees tunic on me to wear with leggings. It's made from a thinner fabric, so that'll be perfect for the climate here. 





- This little prairie dress that also will fit me like a tunic. I'm thinking about wearing it with slim fitting jeans. 





Tracy


----------



## CarlaSixx

Bought this stuff today, except for a few Halloweenie pretty things not pictured.






Some slut-tastic 5 inch or so heels, regular 2.5 inch mary-janes, a white polo shirt, a deep red tie, and an HP blister kit. Any guess what I'm doing for Halloween?


----------



## Donna

Tracyarts said:


> - This teal/blue dress which will be an above the knees tunic on me to wear with leggings. It's made from a thinner fabric, so that'll be perfect for the climate here.
> - This little prairie dress that also will fit me like a tunic. I'm thinking about wearing it with slim fitting jeans. *edited*
> [Tracy



I have both of those dresses/tunics and I highly recommend them. Especially the plaid. They work very well over leggings, the fabric is a nice weight, washed well and both are very comfortable.


----------



## spiritangel

I got birthday money from mum today

sooo I got four pairs of leggings with lace at the bottom (cause I am in need) 

some new undies and these adorable pjs

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Plus_Size_Clothes_Blue_Spot_Print_Insert_Pyjama_Set-(10311).aspx


----------



## Tracyarts

" I have both of those dresses/tunics and I highly recommend them. Especially the plaid. They work very well over leggings, the fabric is a nice weight, washed well and both are very comfortable. "

I got them in the mail today, I had ordered the plaid in a 4X because when I placed my order, they only had 5X in a white and black plaid, and I just didn't like it. It's a bit snug in the upper arms (but plenty big everywhere else). I checked the website, and they had the burgundy color back in stock in 5X, so I ordered it and will send the smaller one back tomorrow. I'm hoping that extra size up will give me the bit of extra room I need in the sleeves. I was surprised at how long it was on me, I was expecting above the knee, but even the 4X covered my knees. If the 5X works in the sleeves, but seems too big in the bodice, I'm going to take the ruffle off the bottom, hem the bottom edge, make a couple ties out of the ruffle, and attach them to the sides to cinch in the waist a bit. 

The other one, the knit dress, fits beautifully and looks great with the leggings. I really love that dark teal color too! The fabric is soft but not at all clingy, and it'll be perfect for a dressier version of tunic with leggings. 

Also, the boots fit my calves just fine, with enough room to even tuck jeans or leggings in if I want. 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

I got these slipper boots today at WalMart. 







They are extremely roomy and would easily fit a foot much wider than mine, and ankles - lower calves much larger than mine. They're also soft and comfortable as can be. I was looking for something to wear around the house, but had enough of a sole that they could go outside without getting ruined. I wore them around the house, and was so comfy in them that I kept them on when I needed to run up to the store tonight LOL! There's not really any arch support or anything like that, so I wouldn't want to try and use them as actual shoes. But they are perfect for what they are. They had the brown, and also black. I will probably go back and get a pair of black ones at some point. 

Tracy


----------



## Webmaster

A Stein Mart opened here, and they have Rock & Republic jeans in the same general price class as 7s. Where does Rock & Republic rank in the blue jeans pecking order?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

oh yes I did. 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-10-16 at 8.20.16 PM.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

Webmaster said:


> A Stein Mart opened here, and they have Rock & Republic jeans in the same general price class as 7s. Where does Rock & Republic rank in the blue jeans pecking order?



I've only owned 7s, but from the few people I talk to who know their stuff I'm thinking the 7s are a decent deal better than the R&Rs.


----------



## Aust99

Asos you will be the death of me. And I love you for it!!!
View attachment 97982


View attachment 97983


View attachment 97984


ETA sorry images are so big.


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> Asos you will be the death of me. And I love you for it!!!
> 
> ETA sorry images are so big.



I luv all 3 of your outfits...... wish clothes from Asos fitted me


----------



## penguin

I bought another pair of capri length leggings. Just right for wearing around the house in summer


----------



## CarlaSixx

Bought some Halloween stuff and a cute costume for my doggie


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> I luv all 3 of your outfits...... wish clothes from Asos fitted me



Thanks... I'm at the very top of their range and their sizes can be different so it's hit and miss. But it's usually hit. lol


----------



## Gingembre

Not bought today, but I recently purchased this dress from Peacocks' boutique range and this handbag from Oasis. Loving them both so much!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Got this super cute dress from eshakti.com

I'm 6'1, so dresses are always too short for me, but this site lets you customize length, and lets you change necklines or add sleeves which is amazing!!


----------



## Gingembre

Jeeshcristina said:


> Got this super cute dress from eshakti.com
> 
> I'm 6'1, so dresses are always too short for me, but this site lets you customize length, and lets you change necklines or add sleeves which is amazing!!



OH MY GOD! I WANT THIS! Can you link me to it?!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

http://www.eshakti.com/clothpdpage.asp?catalog=Clothes&cate=new+arrivals&productid=CL0022599&pcat=

I love it, and think it definitely fits a funky artsy personality!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> OH MY GOD! I WANT THIS! Can you link me to it?!


I checked the pic properties and it's from eShakti (I was curious myself). That should give you somewhere to start looking.


----------



## MisticalMisty

She put where it was from after the picture.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> She put where it was from after the picture.



Hahaha, somehow I compleeeeeetely missed that line. All I saw was her second comment. Whoops.


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha, somehow I compleeeeeetely missed that line. All I saw was her second comment. Whoops.



and I missed your comment..lol


----------



## HottiMegan

On top of buying the new Ratchet and Clank, I bought these to sooth my frazzled sanity...


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


>


Megan, I have that bra in every color they make--about 8 or 10. I love plunge front-hook/clip style and they're harder to find in my band size. I have the panties in about 4 colors. Enjoy!


----------



## HottiMegan

I've never had a front hook kind. I'm a 46 band in most bras but can go to a 48 if i can't find the cup size i like. This one is a dd cup and normally i want a ddd but they didn't have that size so i'm hoping it just makes for good cleavage.. This ensemble is something to make me feel sexy 
I seemed to recall you saying that you liked that brand of bra. If i like it, i'll try more


----------



## MzDeeZyre

HottiMegan said:


> On top of buying the new Ratchet and Clank, I bought these to sooth my frazzled sanity...



Megan can you link me to the site where you bought these?? Thank You!! :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan

onestopplus.com for it all

Dress
bra
panties


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay.. my last purchase for the rest of the year.. i swear!! 
Onestopplus.. got it for $18 shipped..


----------



## Aust99

I've just ordered from One Stop Plus for the first time. As an international customer I found the postage on two of the same bras Hottie Megan ordered to be really reasonable. I did the buy one get 2nd bra 1/2 price. Then put in a code for 40% off the top priced item. (from a google search) so one bra cost about $12 and the other $14. So with shipping I'm getting two bras for under $40 from the US. Pretty happy chappy here. No taxes as Australia does not have tax on online shopping outside of Australia. 

Also ordered a dress and shirt from an Australian brand I just discovered today... it's called Virtushop and they do international shipping. Both items were on sale and free shipping so I'm happy to try them out. 

Lots of lovely parcels should start to arrive in the next couple of weeks. Yay!


----------



## HottiMegan

I hope you have a good experience with onestopplus .. I should have thought of doing the buy one get one half off.. And using a coupon.. d'oh!


----------



## Tracyarts

Brown Timberland boots, I had wanted comfortable boots with traction for walking around outdoors, but not necessarily bad weather boots. I've been wearing them around the house this afternoon and they are certainly nice and cozy on the inside. I was worried about sizing because they don't come in half-sizes, but the 10 fits well, even with the fuzzy lining. 






Basic black Sketcher athletic shoes. They really fit my feet well and feel really stable and comfortable to walk in. I think they'll be my go-to shoes for days I am going to be on my feet more than usual.

Tracy


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tracyarts said:


> Brown Timberland boots, I had wanted comfortable boots with traction for walking around outdoors, but not necessarily bad weather boots. I've been wearing them around the house this afternoon and they are certainly nice and cozy on the inside. I was worried about sizing because they don't come in half-sizes, but the 10 fits well, even with the fuzzy lining.



What are the Timberland boots called? I love them! I've been looking for winter boots with traction recently but haven't seen any I liked - those are great, though!


----------



## Tracyarts

Timberland Women's Mukluk Pull-On Fur Boot


----------



## cherylharrell

I've been wanting that plaid prairie dress. Can't afford it right now tho/


----------



## HottiMegan

cherylharrell said:


> I've been wanting that plaid prairie dress. Can't afford it right now tho/



Would 50% off help? OSPOFFER189


----------



## ashmamma84

Can't wait to get 'em!  

View attachment on878524-00qlv01.jpg


View attachment shoes_iaec0210680.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Mmmm, jumpers!


----------



## ahmed naser

Suze said:


> When you buy something fashion related it would be great if you post it her. I need stuff to envy and drool on since I'm broke!
> (I know it's reversed psychology, but it works for me, hah )



I buy today many things necessary for house but every day when we buy things we think tomorrow we will not buy any thing but the opposite is the right so we need alot of mony to buy all we want...


----------



## HottiMegan

I got these at Target. I had no idea if they'd fit my calves but they do. I am going to get some more  

View attachment sox.jpg


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> Okay.. my last purchase for the rest of the year.. i swear!!
> Onestopplus.. got it for $18 shipped..



I like it!! I may have to get one


----------



## HottiMegan

mel said:


> I like it!! I may have to get one



From it's tracking, it's in Chico today. I can't wait to try it on! I'm hoping it'll look cute with some leggings and boots!


----------



## bmann0413

Not too long ago, I bought a hooded cape. For Halloween. No idea what the costume will be. All I know is I have a hooded cape.


----------



## chiribita

CastingPearls said:


> Megan, I have that bra in every color they make--about 8 or 10. I love plunge front-hook/clip style and they're harder to find in my band size. I have the panties in about 4 colors. Enjoy!



Megan or CastingPearls, 
I would like to know if this bra is padded or not. Checked the description but they just wrote "underwire". 
Since I got just to padded-/soft cup bras I don´t like to wear normal ones anymore. 

Oh and about the undies. How´s the fabric? Do they "hold" the belly hang at least a bit? 
I´m sorry that I ask that much but I don´t want to return an order (but some sexy undies ^^). Still a bit afraid about to order international tbh and I don´t like troubles.


----------



## CastingPearls

chiribita said:


> Megan or CastingPearls,
> I would like to know if this bra is padded or not. Checked the description but they just wrote "underwire".
> Since I got just to padded-/soft cup bras I don´t like to wear normal ones anymore.
> 
> Oh and about the undies. How´s the fabric? Do they "hold" the belly hang at least a bit?
> I´m sorry that I ask that much but I don´t want to return an order (but some sexy undies ^^). Still a bit afraid about to order international tbh and I don´t like troubles.


The bra is not padded at all. The cups are all lace. 

The panties have no hold and minimal stretch and to be honest, if you're going to order international, I'd pass on the panties because I ordered one size and they were too big, then ordered a size down and they were too small and only got into them after I lost some weight (not deliberate--it's an ulcer)


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my packages in the mail today. The dress is cute but way less red than i thought it would be.. It's more of a pink and black dress. It's cute though. I havent tried the bra on but will when i am feeling a little better. (sick as a dog right now) And i didn't get the panties, they sent me some teeny white bra instead.. so back to them it goes. Thankfully the coupon i used had free returns! The sweater dress is a lot shorter than i expected but i can always do leggings with it  I'll post photos when i'm feeling better. I am only out of bed for short bits of time.


----------



## chiribita

CastingPearls said:


> The bra is not padded at all. The cups are all lace.
> 
> The panties have no hold and minimal stretch and to be honest, if you're going to order international, I'd pass on the panties because I ordered one size and they were too big, then ordered a size down and they were too small and only got into them after I lost some weight (not deliberate--it's an ulcer)



Thx for your honest reply!
Had the hope the bra is padded and that you´ll tell me the panties are a dream. 
But minimal stretch and no hold doesn´t work for me. I don´t feel comfortable wearing those kind panties. 

Well, it seems as I need to search for something similiar. Too bad.  I really liked the color.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Not sure if you ladies have heard of Lush, but if not they're so worth checking out. I get all of my bath/face care stuff there. Today I replenished my Ocean Salt scrub. It's got sea salt, lime, coconut, and vodka in it, and exfoliates like a dream. Bonus is you can use it on feet, hands, elbows, etc! I would also recommend trying Buffy the Backside Slayer, the Jungle solid conditioner if you have dry hair, and the Curly Whirly shampoo. Most of the stuff is organic, natural, and handmade. Well worth the price!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I've been looking for spakling red shoes for a while now and recently found some at BigGalsLingerie.com

With 15% off + free shipping, I couldn't resist:

http://www.biggalslingerie.com/PL-STAR-16G.html


----------



## mel

received this dress today...wish I looked at the code first...which I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


and thanks to the OSP code on the Hot Deals thread (which I "tested" several times ) heheh...got tht other stuff  

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/SOLID-GREY-CARDIGANHOODED.aspx?QOID=0508-94053-1299


----------



## succubus_dxb

Ok... I caved and bought the Monif C Marilyn convertible dress (ruched, in black) the other day while drunk.......... I really hope i'm not disappointed!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell

I bought these shoes the other night, and I love them! 






I ended up wearing them with this dress (not new) and these nylons. 






But I plan to wear these shoes again, but with the black pattern tights/nylons, and maybe a different black dress. But they are just SO cute!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> Ok... I caved and bought the Monif C Marilyn convertible dress (ruched, in black) the other day while drunk.......... I really hope i'm not disappointed!!!!



BITCH!!!!! lol 

That's my dream dress.... I posted it in the want thread about a month ago. 



Post a pic when you get it.... I think your body shape will rock the dress. 

:smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> BITCH!!!!! lol
> 
> That's my dream dress.... I posted it in the want thread about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic when you get it.... I think your body shape will rock the dress.
> 
> :smitten:




it was on sale! still cost about 220 to get is shipped over though :S


I'm excited, but dunno what to do with my top half....don't have the confidence to go sleeveless!


----------



## Surlysomething

tinkerbell said:


> I bought these shoes the other night, and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up wearing them with this dress (not new) and these nylons.
> 
> 
> 
> But I plan to wear these shoes again, but with the black pattern tights/nylons, and maybe a different black dress. But they are just SO cute!


 

Adorable shoes!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> it was on sale! still cost about 220 to get is shipped over though :S
> 
> 
> I'm excited, but dunno what to do with my top half....don't have the confidence to go sleeveless!



I've watched a bunch of the youtube tutorials Monif herself does.... you can play around with heaps of different looks. You might need help for some of them though.... lol


----------



## tinkerbell

I bought this outfit yesterday!
















I have such a hard time finding pants! ugh! These are a little big, but when I go smaller, the thigh portion gets too small and then I get a muffin top and they're just uncomfortable. I hope these jeans will shrink a bit in the dryer today.


----------



## tinkerbell

Surlysomething said:


> Adorable shoes!



Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

tinkerbell said:


> I bought this outfit yesterday!
> 
> I have such a hard time finding pants! ugh! These are a little big, but when I go smaller, the thigh portion gets too small and then I get a muffin top and they're just uncomfortable. I hope these jeans will shrink a bit in the dryer today.



You look FANTASTIC!! That is such a cute outfit!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I'm such a sucker for Dooney and Bourke. My wallet hates me for it, but I had to have this satchel! It's a really thick, durable leather, and lined with red cloth and a really pretty green suede. Happy birthday, Merry Christmas, and Happy New Years present to myself. Lol.


----------



## Tad

tinkerbell said:


> I bought this outfit yesterday!
> 
> I have such a hard time finding pants! ugh! These are a little big, but when I go smaller, the thigh portion gets too small and then I get a muffin top and they're just uncomfortable. I hope these jeans will shrink a bit in the dryer today.



I hope the jeans adjust themselves appropriately--pants can be such a pain if you don't happen to be built like one of the standard fit models  Nice outfit, even if the jeans weren't yet behaving themselves like you want them to.



Jeeshcristina said:


> I'm such a sucker for Dooney and Bourke. My wallet hates me for it, but I had to have this satchel! It's a really thick, durable leather, and lined with red cloth and a really pretty green suede. Happy birthday, Merry Christmas, and Happy New Years present to myself. Lol.



Nice bag! Only thing is.....it looks like the sort of bag that wants to go places. Beware sudden urges to book flights to europe......


----------



## Tracyarts

I got two things in the mail, nothing terribly exciting though, just a couple of things to layer warm weather clothes with so I can wear them as it gets cooler. A pair of navy leggings to go under a short dress so I can wear it like a tunic, and a brown long sleeved tee to go under a sleeveless dress so I can wear it like a jumper.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought some leopard print salon effects nail polish stickers.. Max was SOOOO excited because his school mascot is the cheetah so he thought they were cheetah print


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

tinkerbell said:


> I bought this outfit yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a hard time finding pants! ugh! These are a little big, but when I go smaller, the thigh portion gets too small and then I get a muffin top and they're just uncomfortable. I hope these jeans will shrink a bit in the dryer today.



Absolutely cute!!! Where'd you get the poncho-esque top? Love it! Looks great on you.

I really want a poncho this year.


----------



## tinkerbell

Jeeshcristina said:


> You look FANTASTIC!! That is such a cute outfit!





Sugar Magnolia said:


> Absolutely cute!!! Where'd you get the poncho-esque top? Love it! Looks great on you.
> 
> I really want a poncho this year.



Thanks both of you!! I bought the whole outfit at Dots.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Last week I bought some tie-dye t-shirts from King Size. I know it's a men's catalog, but they were sooo pretty & colorful, I had to have all 4 different colors. They were on clearance & with my coupon they came to like only $7 each.


I took advantage of the Big Gals Lingerie clearance sale & bought these:

http://www.biggalslingerie.com/DI-1070.html

I got them in the shiny foil purple color. They were in the clearance section for less-only $32 plus free shipping!

*Yes, I know I can have tacky taste in clothing, lol.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Here's one of the shirts:
http://images.shopzilla.com/resize?sq=80&uid=2505837732

I also bought a bunch of panties from Roaman's and 2 hats in royal blue & hot pink. They match some of my summer outfits perfectly. Everything was crazy cheap on clearance + I had some coupons. I paid practically nothing, lol. 

Blue hat:
http://media.redcatsusa.com/is/imag..._6561.jpg?wid=230&hei=331&qlt=95&op_sharpen=1

Pink hat:
http://media.redcatsusa.com/is/imag..._6560.jpg?wid=230&hei=331&qlt=95&op_sharpen=1


----------



## cherylharrell

Love that poncho!


----------



## AmazingAmy

The cardigan looks odd the way New Look have displayed it, but I have another in grey and it's lovely. The bag is to replace my last leather satchel - it was £28, but combined with a gift card and sale, it was only £11. I ordered two coats from Evans to experiment, but only intend to keep one. The Yours dress is probably going back (I'm already short after payday and the £22 it cost could be a real life saver at some point). And of course, Ugg boots! The brown pair I bought last winter have retired to muddy walking boots.

Aaaand now I'm broke.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> The cardigan looks odd the way New Look have displayed it, but I have another in grey and it's lovely. The bag is to replace my last leather satchel - it was £28, but combined with a gift card and sale, it was only £11. I ordered two coats from Evans to experiment, but only intend to keep one. The Yours dress is probably going back (I'm already short after payday and the £22 it cost could be a real life saver at some point). And of course, Ugg boots! The brown pair I bought last winter have retired to muddy walking boots.
> 
> Aaaand now I'm broke.



Aaaand now I am coming to steal your wardrobe


----------



## Tracyarts

A few bottles of OPI nail polish:

- Cheyenne Pepper, a rusty burnt orange color.

- Rainbow Connection, from the Muppet collection.

- Warm and Fozzie, from the Muppet collection.

Tracy


----------



## Inhibited

Black blazer.. 
Black stockings 
Sunglasses 

View attachment sunglasses.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

AmazingAmy said:


> The cardigan looks odd the way New Look have displayed it, but I have another in grey and it's lovely. The bag is to replace my last leather satchel - it was £28, but combined with a gift card and sale, it was only £11. I ordered two coats from Evans to experiment, but only intend to keep one. The Yours dress is probably going back (I'm already short after payday and the £22 it cost could be a real life saver at some point). And of course, Ugg boots! The brown pair I bought last winter have retired to muddy walking boots.
> 
> Aaaand now I'm broke.



OOOOOOH! Keep the black coat!


----------



## penguin

I got two dresses delivered today, this one and the Carol Watercolour maxi, which isn't listed any more. It's similar to the Patti maxi, but in brown tones and has sleeves. I LOVE that it reaches my ankles and fits so well. I plan on buying from that site when I'm able to, as they have such lovely clothes.


----------



## crayola box

penguin said:


> I got two dresses delivered today, this one and the Carol Watercolour maxi, which isn't listed any more. It's similar to the Patti maxi, but in brown tones and has sleeves. I LOVE that it reaches my ankles and fits so well. I plan on buying from that site when I'm able to, as they have such lovely clothes.



Just looked, you're right they do have lovely things!


----------



## activistfatgirl

I want that teal bag so bad, along with the black coat. I HATE my winter coat. I think part of my winter dread has got to be connected to being stuffed into an ill-fitting, not warm Columbia jacket.


----------



## 1love_emily

Mossimo Boyfriend T-Shirts in XXL from Target. 

Seriously, I TOTALLY recommend them. They hug just right, they don't ride up, the fabric is soft, it doesn't shrink, and the v-neck is deep enough to be cute but not slutty. Totally lovely!


----------



## penguin

This arrived today. Woo!


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> This arrived today. Woo!



Damn i can't rep you .. that dress is beautiful and i luv the colour..


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> Damn i can't rep you .. that dress is beautiful and i luv the colour..



I haven't tried it on as yet, because I haven't put a bra on today. But the other two dresses I bought from there the other day fit very well so I'm sure this will too. It's so nice to have pretty new clothes!


----------



## mel

http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/11112708

and 3 diff colors of 
http://www.kiyonna.com/plus-size-clothing/SALE/21111804


----------



## Tracyarts

No photos, but I had a gift card from Kohl's and got a few basic cool weather things with it:

- Black stretchy knit gloves that have special fingertips on the pointer fingers and thumbs that you can use with a touch screen device. 

- A black ruana wrap, made out of soft lightweight fleece fabric.

- A pair of black boots (Ugg knockoffs) with a fleecy lining all inside.

Tracy


----------



## violetviolets

Inhibited said:


> Black blazer..
> Black stockings
> Sunglasses



That black blazer is cute!


----------



## violetviolets

Jeeshcristina said:


> Not sure if you ladies have heard of Lush, but if not they're so worth checking out. I get all of my bath/face care stuff there. Today I replenished my Ocean Salt scrub. It's got sea salt, lime, coconut, and vodka in it, and exfoliates like a dream. Bonus is you can use it on feet, hands, elbows, etc! I would also recommend trying Buffy the Backside Slayer, the Jungle solid conditioner if you have dry hair, and the Curly Whirly shampoo. Most of the stuff is organic, natural, and handmade. Well worth the price!



Lush is so much love <3


----------



## AuntHen

Well, I actually bought it yesterday...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Not exactly bought today, but... I have a really cute fashion wig coming in the mail. It's a loose curl/waves wig with a fringe and in a chesnut brown. Very excited to see how it looks on me. It was 11$, but it was recommended to me.

Not all that exciting, but hey... I'm beyond broke


----------



## AmazingAmy

A jersey bodycon-esque skirt from H&M. I adore it and want to start wearing skirts all the time now. The second I get paid I'm stocking up on a few more, as well as some more tights, slip on shoes and some more tops.


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> A jersey bodycon-esque skirt from H&M. I adore it and want to start wearing skirts all the time now. The second I get paid I'm stocking up on a few more, as well as some more tights, slip on shoes and some more tops.



ASOS.com (uk site) have a bunch of pencil skirts (love them) on sale in the curve section at the moment. Very good prices and good quality too.... Love the patterns.... Lace and colours.... I wear the 24/ 26's and they are very comfortable.


----------



## AmazingAmy

It's been out of stock in my size for weeks, then went on sale, so I thought I'd never get to try it. But now they've got some in and I'm MAD excited! I think it's beautiful. It might not translate so well on a fat body, but fingers crossed.

Also, was £69, now £41. YEEES.


----------



## Inhibited

From yours clothing 

View attachment 14d4c3ff-2a5e-4c77-b4a6-730eef0cea4f.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That is gorgeous! I love that.


----------



## AnnMarie

Thanks to a nice sale at Torrid, 4 new sweaters for 69 shipped! (also used coupon code *12AF11OFF for 10% off)



*


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 99716
View attachment 99717

View attachment 99718
View attachment 99719

Above are from an Australia shop called Virtu shop... free shipping and a massive sale! (first image, I got the jacket).
View attachment 99720

I ordered both the top and the lurex skirt... and another lace skirt below. Again, massive sale and free shipping.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 99721


Now I'm planning on clearing out my closet, ditching old clothes, donating the quality unwanted clothes and minimising my clutter.... Also having a No Buy Jan/ Feb. :happy:


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf




----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> Well, I actually bought it yesterday...



here is it what it looked like on me... I am not sure I liked the colors (on me)... I wore leggings with it but I think it would look better with dark tights and boots (it is too hot where I live for that), on the side view pic I cinched the material with my hand as I would prefer it more tailored in the back... my bum sticks out and makes the dress above bag out and I would like it more form fitting... it was really comfortable for our weather though 

*I took these in my sister's mother-in-law's bathroom haha... sorry about the lighting  Also to add: I am addicted to *empire *waist dresses. It must be the Jane Austen freak in me


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> It's been out of stock in my size for weeks, then went on sale, so I thought I'd never get to try it. But now they've got some in and I'm MAD excited! I think it's beautiful. It might not translate so well on a fat body, but fingers crossed.
> 
> Also, was £69, now £41. YEEES.





Inhibited said:


> From yours clothing




I want these!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul

WOW! So pretty...you are a doll. I love the Jane Austin look, and one of my favourite 19th century authors.



fat9276 said:


> here is it what it looked like on me... I am not sure I liked the colors (on me)... I wore leggings with it but I think it would look better with dark tights and boots (it is too hot where I live for that), on the side view pic I cinched the material with my hand as I would prefer it more tailored in the back... my bum sticks out and makes the dress above bag out and I would like it more form fitting... it was really comfortable for our weather though
> 
> *I took these in my sister's mother-in-law's bathroom haha... sorry about the lighting  Also to add: I am addicted to *empire *waist dresses. It must be the Jane Austen freak in me


----------



## AuntHen

Paul said:


> WOW! So pretty...you are a doll. I love the Jane Austin look, and one of my favourite 19th century authors.



Thanks Paul! :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> here is it what it looked like on me... I am not sure I liked the colors (on me)... I wore leggings with it but I think it would look better with dark tights and boots (it is too hot where I live for that), on the side view pic I cinched the material with my hand as I would prefer it more tailored in the back... my bum sticks out and makes the dress above bag out and I would like it more form fitting... it was really comfortable for our weather though
> 
> *I took these in my sister's mother-in-law's bathroom haha... sorry about the lighting  Also to add: I am addicted to *empire *waist dresses. It must be the Jane Austen freak in me



I looooove you here! And I love the colour scheme with the background. :happy: I love empire waistlines too - I just can never seem to find the perfect one though.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I bought these today, because I needed new athletic shoes for our trip. We'll be doing lots of walking and I want to be comfy. 

View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

AmazingAmy said:


> It's been out of stock in my size for weeks, then went on sale, so I thought I'd never get to try it. But now they've got some in and I'm MAD excited! I think it's beautiful. It might not translate so well on a fat body, but fingers crossed.
> 
> Also, was £69, now £41. YEEES.



Came in the post today. It's lovely, but just a tad too small. And the next size up is sold out.  I think I'm going to struggle to wear a dress like that anyway - with my bum and tummy making it stick out, the skirt doesn't skim like it should.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99721
> 
> 
> Now I'm planning on clearing out my closet, ditching old clothes, donating the quality unwanted clothes and minimising my clutter.... Also having a No Buy Jan/ Feb. :happy:




Waaaaiiiiitttt!!! If you're getting rid of any ASOS stuff, I may
Buy it off you! Let me know!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I finally bought some Teggings!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

What are teggings????


----------



## Paul

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> What are teggings????




From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Treggings* are leggings styled to look like trousers. Much like jeggings the word is a portmanteau of leggings and jeans.[1]
Treggings fit just like leggings, but are made out of a thicker fabric.
* Controversy*

There has been some controversy about whether they can be considered trousers. A British school decided to send 60 students showing up in treggings home on the reason that the clothing was too tight to be worn as trousers.[2]
*Fashion*

The tregging is very popular among young women as an alternative to stockings or trousers. They can be worn under a skirt or as a trouser.


----------



## Inhibited

Inhibited said:


> From yours clothing



My dress came today, didn't fit as good as i hoped ..


----------



## Diana_Prince245

New bras. 

http://www.simplybe.com/underwired/naturally-close-pack-of-2-print-bras/invt/kh527qh/

I can never find plunge bras that work for me. I'm hoping these will be different.


----------



## agnieszka

i love this jacket 
and now it is mine


----------



## LillyBBBW

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> What are teggings????





Paul said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Treggings* are leggings styled to look like trousers. Much like jeggings the word is a portmanteau of leggings and jeans.[1]
> Treggings fit just like leggings, but are made out of a thicker fabric.
> * Controversy*
> 
> There has been some controversy about whether they can be considered trousers. A British school decided to send 60 students showing up in treggings home on the reason that the clothing was too tight to be worn as trousers.[2]
> *Fashion*
> 
> The tregging is very popular among young women as an alternative to stockings or trousers. They can be worn under a skirt or as a trouser.



Almost Paul, but these are Teggings, not Treggings. A bit different.  Teggings are a cross between tights and leggings and are the current flavor of the month in fat girl fashion. I was hesitant to get on the band wagon but after seeing some in person this weekend and how stretchy & comfy they really are I have finally decided to take the plunge. Here is a pretty decent review of what they are, how they work and how they look: 

http://www.notblueatall.com/archives/i-can-has-teggings/

And here's where to get them if you want some:

http://www.redressnyc.com/categories/Bottoms

I'm not selling them or anything. Just passing on the info.


----------



## Lovelyone

fat9276 said:


> here is it what it looked like on me... I am not sure I liked the colors (on me)... I wore leggings with it but I think it would look better with dark tights and boots (it is too hot where I live for that), on the side view pic I cinched the material with my hand as I would prefer it more tailored in the back... my bum sticks out and makes the dress above bag out and I would like it more form fitting... it was really comfortable for our weather though
> 
> *I took these in my sister's mother-in-law's bathroom haha... sorry about the lighting  Also to add: I am addicted to *empire *waist dresses. It must be the Jane Austen freak in me



That looks fantastic on you. I wish dresses looked good on me *jealous*


----------



## The Orange Mage

Due to incredible willpower I have been unable to post in this thread for a while. Well, a sale happened and now I can.

http://theorangemage.tumblr.com/post/15568816541/this-buncha-stuff-was-a-steal-hooray-for-50


----------



## HottiMegan

I was getting new shoes for Max at Payless tonight and my purse broke.. so i went over to the accessory department and got myself this:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

A new corset from Lane Bryant. My boobs don't really fit in it, but I don't care!


----------



## miafantastic

I got this 16-dollar dress and 30-dollar jacket from Forever 21+ last night:






Sometimes, cheap and easy is all a girl needs.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I found these really cute boots at my local Kmart [of all places!] 
On Sale. $20!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

These, because what girl doesn't need purple and red peacock feather Mary Janes with a four-inch heel? They're totally necessary!


----------



## HottiMegan

Diana_Prince245 said:


> These, because what girl doesn't need purple and red peacock feather Mary Janes with a four-inch heel? They're totally necessary!



They are totally necessary. If i could walk in heels i'd be all over them!  That and the obstacle of my huge feet


----------



## DeerVictory

super psyched to get this in the mail. I get to wear pink/red in addition to black and white at work for the end of January and beginning of February so I thought it wouldn't be a bad time to treat myself to something nice.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> I finally bought some Teggings!! I'm so excited.





LillyBBBW said:


> Almost Paul, but these are Teggings, not Treggings. A bit different.  Teggings are a cross between tights and leggings and are the current flavor of the month in fat girl fashion. I was hesitant to get on the band wagon but after seeing some in person this weekend and how stretchy & comfy they really are I have finally decided to take the plunge. Here is a pretty decent review of what they are, how they work and how they look:
> 
> http://www.notblueatall.com/archives/i-can-has-teggings/
> 
> And here's where to get them if you want some:
> 
> http://www.redressnyc.com/categories/Bottoms
> 
> I'm not selling them or anything. Just passing on the info.




Yeah my Teggings turned out to be a bust y'all.  After hearing so many good things about them and seeing so many people wearing them I bought some. I took them with me on a weekend trip but found them to be too tight on me. They were all I brought with me so I had to wear them but they kept rolling down and were really uncomfortable. I was surprised because I saw so many people wearing them with room to spare, some even larger than I am and they didn't seem to have a problem. Someone said that they heard Re/dress got a bad batch of the Teggings and suggested I write to them and tell them what happened. They have a policy of no exchanges on the Teggings but I decided to write them anyway and never got a response one way or the other. I went back to the site and noticed the part about 'no refunds' on the Teggings has now been bolded. lol

But yeah, be careful with the Teggings folks. The sizing on them has changed apparently and I'm stuck with $60 worth of bum pairs.


----------



## Tracyarts

A little bit of a beauty haul from Marshall's and CVS.






I had some CVS extra bucks, and they were also running a 75% off clearance sale on some things in the cosmetics department. So, I made out like a bandit at that stop: For 75% off, I got 2 of my sunscreen powder foundation compacts, some nail treatment (base, treatment, and topcoat all in one), a nail polish and lipstick in the same matching terra cotta shade, a cuticle treatment stick, a pale pink and shimmery violet nail polish, and a deep teal nail polish. Not on sale, but I also got two of the new Maybelline "color tattoo" eyeshadows (in a bright orange, and a metallic bronze), along with the L'Oreal infallible eyeshadow in a very warm toned shimmery bronze shade. 

From Marshall's I got an OPI nailpolish duo, one is a silver metallic shimmer ("your royal shine-ness" ), the other is silver glitter with some rainbow holographic glitter mixed in ("servin' up sparkle"). And a couple of Bliss fragrance roll-ons (it's a really fresh and soothing spa fragrance). 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a couple of hair flowers for my new, shorter 'do


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I bought a couple of hair flowers for my new, shorter 'do



omg, where can UI go to see this do? You mmust look sooooo cute! :wubu:


----------



## miafantastic

Finally did the do and ordered some stuff I've been eyeballing at ASOS.

The pants:






The skirt:





The bodysuit:





The SKIRT:





Oh, that SKIRT.


----------



## Aust99

Oooh!! Love that skirt... I have that bodysuit too... Is hard to do up but is comfy when on...


----------



## Tracii

Love those too!


----------



## Tracii

I got this plaid hoodie a couple of days ago I had one and always loved it lucky I found one in a bigger size.That doesn't happen very often!


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> omg, where can UI go to see this do? You mmust look sooooo cute! :wubu:



Thanks  I like my hair.. I'll post hair flower photos when i wash my hair and style it tomorrow. (She put some hair sine product that makes my hair look greasy to me)


----------



## HottiMegan

Here are the hair flowers:


----------



## mel

Diana_Prince245 said:


> These, because what girl doesn't need purple and red peacock feather Mary Janes with a four-inch heel? They're totally necessary!



Oh My Word!! Love them... alas.. no way I can wear heels like that anymore.. but LOVE them!


----------



## Tracii

Cute "doo" Megan!!! Love it!!


----------



## DeerVictory

I bought every single valentines day product available at Lush today except the perfume which I'm going to pick up next time and the wrapped gifts (minus one!) 

I'm justifying it by saying that it's totally for work reasons.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah my Teggings turned out to be a bust y'all.  After hearing so many good things about them and seeing so many people wearing them I bought some. I took them with me on a weekend trip but found them to be too tight on me. They were all I brought with me so I had to wear them but they kept rolling down and were really uncomfortable. I was surprised because I saw so many people wearing them with room to spare, some even larger than I am and they didn't seem to have a problem. Someone said that they heard Re/dress got a bad batch of the Teggings and suggested I write to them and tell them what happened. They have a policy of no exchanges on the Teggings but I decided to write them anyway and never got a response one way or the other. I went back to the site and noticed the part about 'no refunds' on the Teggings has now been bolded. lol
> 
> But yeah, be careful with the Teggings folks. The sizing on them has changed apparently and I'm stuck with $60 worth of bum pairs.



The plot thickens with the Teggings folks. I finally heard back from Re/Dress. Apparently there was some kind of server issue and my email was held back. They told me they would send me some replacement Teggings and that there is no need to send back the old ones. I'll let you know how the replacements work out.


----------



## Gingembre

I had a bit of a spend this weekend that I couldn't really afford, but it _was_ my birthday...that makes it ok, yeah?!












And these babies:


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> I had a bit of a spend this weekend that I couldn't really afford, but it _was_ my birthday...that makes it ok, yeah?!
> SnIp



LOVE the sexy undies set!!!!! Woot woo...... Love the boots too. :kiss2:


----------



## tinkerbell

I've been on a mini shopping spree. 

I bought 4 things from Hips and Curves last week, and then last night bought 2 t shirts, a pair of jeans, and this shirt. Though I didn't realize it was supposed to be 'off the shoulder' like in the picture, and bought a L, so it fits, and looks nice, but its not big enough to wear like the model in the picture.

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan...tes+Striped+BandedBottom+Top++Womens+Plus.jsp

Its so cute and comfortable.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I went on a spending spree of fabric. I really should not have done that, but I couldn't help it. At least it'll save money in the long haul.


----------



## LillyBBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> The plot thickens with the Teggings folks. I finally heard back from Re/Dress. Apparently there was some kind of server issue and my email was held back. They told me they would send me some replacement Teggings and that there is no need to send back the old ones. I'll let you know how the replacements work out.



Ok, so the final on the Teggings is that they are not the holy grail for me.  I got a second pair in the mail today and those fit funny too. I think the problem is I am high waisted so they don't come up far enough and keep sliding down. If you have a long torso or a big belly you might find Teggings a little problematic for you even if you've seen bigger people wearing them. It's too bad because they look really cute on! They're worth a try, just don't do what I did and blow your money on three pair thinking they will be a sure thing.


----------



## supersoup

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, so the final on the Teggings is that they are not the holy grail for me.  I got a second pair in the mail today and those fit funny too. I think the problem is I am high waisted so they don't come up far enough and keep sliding down. If you have a long torso or a big belly you might find Teggings a little problematic for you even if you've seen bigger people wearing them. It's too bad because they look really cute on! They're worth a try, just don't do what I did and blow your money on three pair thinking they will be a sure thing.



Gah, I was so hoping I'd be reading that these worked out for you!! I haven't tried them on or anything myself, but I was hoping they would be the holy grail for everyone


----------



## LillyBBBW

supersoup said:


> Gah, I was so hoping I'd be reading that these worked out for you!! I haven't tried them on or anything myself, but I was hoping they would be the holy grail for everyone



Next time our paths cross I will bring them along for you to try if you like? People who easily have 30-40 pounds on me seem to be twirling around in them just fine. I think I might just be lumpy or something.


----------



## mel

about 1/ the catalog of Simply Be...Oh my... summer goodies! 

Here is a few of things 

http://www.simplybe.com/angel-ribbo...anglaise-dress-length-from-39in/invt/vx054hx/

http://www.simplybe.com/dresses/print-maxi-dress/invt/mb375hx/

http://www.simplybe.com/dresses/tiered-print-maxi-dress/invt/pk343hx/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sanctuarie's having a sale. I hardly ever find things I like there, but I found a few today:

Bathing suit:

View attachment suit.jpg


Dress for special occasions (will be paired with a dress bolero and possibly a belt of some kind):

View attachment dress1.jpg


Dress for work (this one is customizable - I ordered it with short sleeves and a moderate v-neck and princess seams. Same fabric, though. It will be paired with an off-white rose belt at the empire-waist area):

View attachment dress2.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

I haven't been able to stop looking at the ASOS sale since. I've had my eye on this dress since it first went up and I'm hoping I love it so I can pick up the blue and black! It'll make the perfect interview/sexy secretary dress!


----------



## miafantastic

These babies from ASOS:


----------



## Inhibited

...................................... 

View attachment 0c741381-ab11-46cb-86c5-7c05b878b3e9.jpg


View attachment 6c35e09c-ca58-4b40-a491-af11c30edc07.jpg


View attachment 9679ba80-0880-4498-80da-14cf5f1604bd.jpg


View attachment 744bc65c-e78f-4585-a3dc-7d7a220cb4e0.jpg


View attachment 203531dd-6dc0-451f-819c-4aedf0a85294.jpg


----------



## penguin

I actually got it last week, but I got this dress:






I've also put a bunch of stuff on layby through her too, as she had 60% off stuff she had in stock the other day - saving $400! If you're in Australia or NZ, I strongly recommend shopping there. She has great stuff and is a really nice lady. She's local to me so I went to pick up the dress instead of having her deliver it, and we sat around talking for an hour!


----------



## supersoup

LillyBBBW said:


> Next time our paths cross I will bring them along for you to try if you like? People who easily have 30-40 pounds on me seem to be twirling around in them just fine. I think I might just be lumpy or something.



I feel like I'm really wide around, the way I'm built; I know people that weigh quite a bit more than me that can wear them, but I spread so much, with a big belly AND big shelf butt. I'll have to see if I can try a pair of Ash's sometime, I'm curious now.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The set was only £10 so I thought why not!


----------



## EMH1701

I bought a couple of velvet One World tops from Shop NBC.

One is red & the other is blue.

I just really like that brand. They're comfortable and can be worn in an office environment (of course, depending on where you work). I don't like button-down blouses because I feel too constricted in them, so I buy the v-neck tunics like these instead. I do believe the brand offers up to 3x.

http://bit.ly/uAcDzG


----------



## Surlysomething

No pics, but yesterday I bought 3 cute pairs of panties, one red 'graphic' tee and a soft, long, flowing black skirt.


----------



## Tad

Bought this for my wife yesterday (a not-quite-Valentine's present....our tradition is that I do things near, but not on, Valentine's day) http://www.1-plus.com/addition-elle...productId142751616VVcatId510526VVviewprod.htm

(also bought a card and some chocolates for Valentine's day itself, and will try to get going early enough that morning to go get some fresh bagels and smoked salmon for her).


----------



## Gingembre

Early Valentine's gift to myself:





(You can't really see in the pic coz the leaf's in the way, but it's a pear)


----------



## Tracyarts

I got this purse from Target last night. Figured it'd go well with jeans and a peasant blouse when it gets warmer. 






Tracy


----------



## ButlerGirl09

After some fashion help from our very own Tania I purchased this dress for a wedding in Boston on St. Patrick's Day. 

http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/ava-dress-jade-green.html


----------



## crayola box

ButlerGirl09 said:


> After some fashion help from our very own Tania I purchased this dress for a wedding in Boston on St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/ava-dress-jade-green.html



Beautiful!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I bought a pair of Mack boots, the composite toe (which is lighter than the steel toe).

I trashed the last pair I had when I was traveling in Venezuela last year so I had to replace them.

They're not actual hiking boots but they are the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever had!


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> After some fashion help from our very own Tania I purchased this dress for a wedding in Boston on St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/ava-dress-jade-green.html



Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics of you in it


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ButlerGirl09 said:


> After some fashion help from our very own Tania I purchased this dress for a wedding in Boston on St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> http://www.pinupgirlclothing.com/ava-dress-jade-green.html



Hummina Hummina Hummina. :smitten: That will look AMAZING on you, lady. :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this dress from Making It Big:






But in this coral color instead of the blue:







Tracy


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Tracyarts said:


> I ordered this dress from Making It Big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in this coral color instead of the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



I love the style of this! Tres chic!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Had a bit of a splurge day, decided to treat myself to this bad boy:





The Clarisonic Mia. It feels great after one use!
I have really awful oily skin, so I'm hoping all the reviews are true, and that I can incorporate this into my skin care routine.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I love the style of this! Tres chic! "

I got it in the mail today, and while I really like the color, quality, and overall style, it's going to need some minor alterations. Which is fine, because it was on clearance, so more than worth the time and effort. 

The shoulders, bust, neckline, and sleeves all fit perfectly; but the body has no shape and doesn't do particularly good things for my apple-shaped figure. Also, even with my height, it hits at a couple inches below my knees. I'd intended to wear it with white leggings or capris, so it's a bit long for that.

I'm going to take it up to just above my knees, and then do something about giving it a little more shape and more of an illusion of a waistline. I'll either take the fabric I cut off the hemline and make a pair of ties or a belt to cinch it in a bit, or I'll make a slight curve in at the side seams. I might even pin it into more of an A-line shape to see how that looks as well. 

It's certainly got potential though.
Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

From OneStopPlus: 

- Skirted tankini swimsuit, that has attached shorts instead of a brief. Dark blue with bright blue trim. 

- Stretch denim skinny leg jeans, in antique sandblast finish and also a kind of faded coral color. 

- Denim leggings in khaki and also in white.

Tracy


----------



## miafantastic

Yesterday, I got THESE:













Nuts about the dingy white fishnet. And that zipper. I cant wait to prowl around in them. Paco Gil. 17 bucks.


----------



## butterflyinreverse

I just bought this for attending a beach wedding in Key West. 
http://www.simplybe.com/joe-browns-apparel/joe-browns-soaked-halterneck-dress/invt/vx595hx/

I am also eying these shoes from Zappos:
http://www.zappos.com/bella-vita-sangria-fuchsia-thai-silk

I really hope Simply Be sizing is complimentary to my size, the dress looks pretty forgiving but this is my first Simply Be purchase. It wasn't until my CC was denied like 5 times and I called the company that I found out it was in Great Britain (had to get my bank to lift international hold for 24 hours while I ordered). 

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## FAinPA

Needed some wardrobe updates (shirts in particular) for daylight savings; after a mild Pittsburgh winter it already seems like spring, and more to the point, I'm going on a date Sunday night, which is the first one I've had in, well, let's just call it a while.

Took me a while to narrow down my search, but I ended up with three shirts: traditional polo (light purple; note: that is not me wearing it on the attached picture , a tennis polo (new Andy Roddick collection) and a button-down (green/white stripe).

And I needed a new fragrance. They have a new collection that comes in Pure (white), Powerful (blue), Relaxed (green)and Energetic (red). I test-stripped all of them and went with powerful/blue.

I got great service at the Lacoste store at Ross Park Mall, normally it is hard to find their shirts, which I love, in larger sizes. The young lady who assisted me was awesome, I asked her for feedback on everything I tried on and she was very honest and friendly. She was right on when suggesting that the 3x (#9) would be better for the button down and 2x (#8) would be better for the polos. After trying them on, the fit was perfect. I'll be back for sure.

I think I'll be able to relax and just be myself on the date knowing I am dressed to impress.

Cheers,
FAinPA 

View attachment L1212-00_C1B_20.jpg


View attachment LMSRCP-WH-1.jpg


View attachment 31ls7WX3izL__SX196_.jpg


View attachment xctmpqRvmMH.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I had a little bit of money to spend on nail polishes, so I got two I'd been wanting, and one that was an impulse buy on clearance.

- Essie "Navigate Her". A light green, very close to pistachio. Duller and more yellow than mint, but not as dark as avocado. It's part of their Spring collection and it's been catching my eye every time I've seen it in a store over the past couple of weeks. 

- China Glaze "Luxe and Lush". Part of the Hunger Games collection, it's a clear topcoat type polish with irregularly shaped iridescent or color shifting flakes in it. They look more than anything like tiny shards of dichroic glass. I'd seen it in an ad in a magazine and went looking for it at Sally's. 

- China Glaze "Crushed Candy". A lighter almost turquoise-y blue crackle topcoat. Sally's had a bin of China Glaze crackle topcoats marked down to $1.99 at the checkout counter and it looked like it might be nice over pastels for something fun.

I had to restrain myself from playing around with them last night, but I'm going to be working in the garden all afternoon today, and it'd be a waste of good polish to paint them before trashing them. 

Tracy


----------



## b0nnie

Didn't buy them today but they are still brand new with tags and all, just hanging in my closet waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear them. 

View attachment dress.jpg


View attachment dress2.jpg


----------



## Deacone

http://www.onestopplus.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?qoId=0508-31333-1161

in black

and 

http://www.curvissa.co.uk/Casual-Lo...tdisplay.stm?A=706627_30&Au=P_MasterItem&An=0

in petrol blue 

I don't often wear girl clothes, but I want to look presentable if i get a job interview etc etc.


----------



## AmazingAmy

AmazingAmy said:


> The set was only £10 so I thought why not!



Ta da! They didn't go up to my size but I didn't want it too loose anyway, so I just ordered a size 18 (I'm usually 22/24). I think it looks quite nice! 

View attachment 04512.jpg


----------



## mel

b0nnie said:


> Didn't buy them today but they are still brand new with tags and all, just hanging in my closet waiting for the weather to warm up enough to wear them.



LOve! where from?


----------



## b0nnie

mel said:


> LOve! where from?



From maurices


http://www.maurices.com/home/index.jsp


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

I'm a bit iffy about this dress but I feel like it has the potential of being a really cute summer dress.


----------



## HottiMegan

I did a little shopping.. Everything at the Avenue is 40% off this weekend.. i couldn't resist:














I also got a purple cowl neck tank top but doesn't seem to be on their site. I'm probably going to get some spring dresses after the move.


----------



## CastingPearls

My housemates demand I wear jammies to bed so I obliged:


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> My housemates demand I wear jammies to bed so I obliged:



lol i bet that's not what they had in mind  I'm jealous. I just got me some cottony nightgowns.


----------



## AnnMarie

CastingPearls said:


> My housemates demand I wear jammies to bed so I obliged:




Wow, can you snap a pic in the white one? I love it, but I'd really be interested to see how our breasts look in that type of top - before I fork over the dollars. 

Thanks!!


----------



## CastingPearls

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, can you snap a pic in the white one? I love it, but I'd really be interested to see how our breasts look in that type of top - before I fork over the dollars.
> 
> Thanks!!


If I can get a good pic in it, I'll post it.


----------



## AnnMarie

CastingPearls said:


> If I can get a good pic in it, I'll post it.




I know you can, all your pics are great!


----------



## Tracyarts

These Eastland sandals. I needed something that was suitable for warm weather, comfortable to walk around in, and in a lighter color. My only complaint is that the bottom of the sole is a bit slick, but should rough up after walking around on concrete for a while. 






Tracy


----------



## miafantastic

Tangerine Crush





Walk on the Beach


----------



## Victoria08

I bought 2 new (fabulous) bras, and 2 new jackets today - one is a cropped denim jacket and the other is a fitted jacket in a coral colour. I'm a happy girl 

One of the bras and the denim jacket :


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I bought an outfit for a convention I'm going to next month.
 This skirt  and a  blue camisole to go with a cardigan I already own.

I really hate Lane Bryant right now though. None of their colors match. Ugh.


----------



## Inhibited

2 pair of black tights.... 

View attachment thickblacktights.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> 2 pair of black tights....



where do you buy your tights from?


----------



## CastingPearls

I needed to get some summer colors and I happen to look good in coral and gold so....

Sephora's Pantone Tangerine and Dior's Aurora collection


----------



## Inhibited

Inhibited said:


> 2 pair of black tights....



I got them from ebay ..... have never bought from this seller before so am hoping they fit....... have purchased stockings in the same size before so they should be ok..... 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380394905043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2469wt_848


----------



## Your Plump Princess

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_035VA47138601P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## HottiMegan

Cute shoes!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you! I couldn't believe they fit, I was sold when I put them on


----------



## Tracyarts

From OneStopPlus. 

Jeans in grey denim and lavender twill.
Leggings in white and heather grey
Knee length A-line knit dress with rolled up button tab sleeves (that after being washed will fit like a tunic on me) in a kind of rose pink color, to wear with leggings.

I was able to work a coupon code, a clearance item, and a BO-GO offer all on the same order too! 

Tracy


----------



## Miss Vickie

I didn't buy this today but it arrived yesterday and I'm wearing it right now. I LOOOOVE it.






It's cute in the picture, and even cuter on. I'm wearing it with tight fitting dark grey jeans and a long, duster length charcoal grey sweater (hey it's still winter here in Alaska!) Like all their stuff, it runs small, but it's not too bad. I got a 2x (I usually wear an XL top but I am a 38DD, so I need a lot of room for bazooms) and probably could have worn a 1x but it would have been snugger fitting in the breasts and arms; there is plenty of room in the belly, waist and hips. The elastic waist hits me above my waist so it's almost like an empire on me, probably because of the aforementioned boobabe. But I think that just adds to its charm.

It's adorable.


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> I didn't buy this today but it arrived yesterday and I'm wearing it right now. I LOOOOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute in the picture, and even cuter on. I'm wearing it with tight fitting dark grey jeans and a long, duster length charcoal grey sweater (hey it's still winter here in Alaska!) Like all their stuff, it runs small, but it's not too bad. I got a 2x (I usually wear an XL top but I am a 38DD, so I need a lot of room for bazooms) and probably could have worn a 1x but it would have been snugger fitting in the breasts and arms; there is plenty of room in the belly, waist and hips. The elastic waist hits me above my waist so it's almost like an empire on me, probably because of the aforementioned boobabe. But I think that just adds to its charm.
> 
> It's adorable.


 

Ooooh. That's really pretty and I bet it looks nice with grey! Good find, lady!


----------



## Gingembre

I'm meant to be saving, but I made the mistake of going on the New Look website....


----------



## CastingPearls

I used so many coupon codes I should be arrested for theft hahahaha
The white tank top pic--I actually bought blush pink and brown sugar and the crocheted sweater I bought in pale lavender.


----------



## CastingPearls

aaaand a couple more:
The dress I bought two sizes smaller so it looks less caftan-ish and more fitted.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I used so many coupon codes I should be arrested for theft hahahaha



Oh oh oh, I love the coral tank!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Oh oh oh, I love the coral tank!!


Me too and it's a good color for me and is that hot Pantone choice for summer.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Me too and it's a good color for me and is that hot Pantone choice for summer.



It's totally THE colour for summer!


----------



## balletguy

Inhibited said:


> 2 pair of black tights....



As an aside tights are wonderfull, more women need to wear


----------



## lalatx

Going to Mexico in about a month so I've been doing a lot of shopping. 

View attachment dresses.jpg


View attachment dresses1.jpg


View attachment swim.jpg


View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

lalatx said:


> Going to Mexico in about a month so I've been doing a lot of shopping.



LOVE these! Especially the dresses.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

My ring from the Renaissance festival. Dainty, and perfect! 

View attachment e954ce36873911e1be6a12313820455d_7.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Is that, like, gang-related?


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 101895
So excited by this scarf/ snood.... look out winter.

View attachment 101896
How hot is this skirt??? 

View attachment 101897
This cardy was a bargin, under $20!!!!!

View attachment 101898
This top is a lovely shape and I like the neckline.

View attachment 101899
This jacket looks funky for going out or dressed down for work. 

Virtueshop.com.au sizes 12 to 24 (Australian) and some amazing sales. I got all the clothes above plus three necklaces for $150. I've bought from them before and the quality of the fabric is amazing.... Free shipping in Australia. Standard price for all international. Love this shop. I recommend signing up for their emails as thats the hookup for codes and sales.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Yakatori said:


> Is that, like, gang-related?



Haha, yes, of course it is. 

Nah, I didn't have my fingernails painted, and didn't want to scare anyone away with their unkemptness.


----------



## Yakatori

Yeah, I mean, that is not going to do too much for you as an ambitious entrant unto today's competitive underworld. Really, what you have to do is go with one extreme or the other; like, either all-digits very finely french -manicured (understated clear polish) -or- just missing the tips of a few digits; obviously not a thumb or index finger on your dominant hand. That is, if you only want to stand-out in a good-way.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got this today. I ordered it a while ago. I could only find a hyperlinkable image in blue. I got it in a pretty red color. I ordered it with our housewarming party in mind


----------



## Tracyarts

I got a few things at Claire's tonight:


Fun sunglasses






A couple of metal headbands






Tracy


----------



## MRdobolina

tees for summer


----------



## Tracyarts

An impulse purchase from the 40% off rack at Catherine's. Finally something perfect to go with my dark olive green jeans!

Tracy


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> I used so many coupon codes I should be arrested for theft hahahaha
> The white tank top pic--I actually bought blush pink and brown sugar and the crocheted sweater I bought in pale lavender.



must .have. tank .and .shrug....where from??


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> must .have. tank .and .shrug....where from??


Tank (has a built in bra) from Roamans. I have it in many colors but the ones I bought this time are new shades.

Shrug from Jessica London.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered them last week, but they just came in the mail today.






At first, I wasn't so sure about the fit, because even with a wide width, the canvas straps that go across the foot felt pretty snug. But I've been wearing them around the house and they seem to be okay and should stretch a little with some wear.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I splurged for the upcoming warm weather 







I probably would have gotten more but Alex wanted to play sims.. sigh..  I only spent like $45 with shipping


----------



## HottiMegan

Two more dresses for the summer:


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Two more dresses for the summer:


I have the second one in raisin and olive. I don't know if you're big boobed or not, but if you're below a full C you might have to pin the crossover a wee bit or put one stitch in. Otherwise, it's a great dress. 

****

In other news, all the stuff I posted pics of upthread came in and it fits beautifully. I'm very happy!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a leopard print shopping cart-bag thingy, huuuge gold chandelier earrings, a 12 pair set of different sized gold hoop earrings, and whoppingly large red hoop earrings. Was hoping for gold or fred shoes but will try again later.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I have the second one in raisin and olive. I don't know if you're big boobed or not, but if you're below a full C you might have to pin the crossover a wee bit or put one stitch in. Otherwise, it's a great dress.
> 
> ****
> 
> In other news, all the stuff I posted pics of upthread came in and it fits beautifully. I'm very happy!



I squeeze into a DDD so i think it'll be cleavage galore 

I'm glad you like what you got! I can't wait to try my stuff on. All of it's too warm weather to wear right now though..


----------



## Surlysomething

My Grandma gave me the most gorgeous olive green Pashmina (with peacocks embroidered on either end) as well as a silver anklet with a tiny bell attached when she got home from her 4 month vacation to Thailand

:wubu:


----------



## Paquito




----------



## succubus_dxb

eeek... I caved and finally bought some lingerie from hips and curves. Figured out that they're selling the EXACT same longline bra and shaping knickers and shaping skirt that domino dollhouse sells. SO, I found a code online for hipsncurves.com and got it cheaper (with shipping, etc)

Sooo... I got the longline bra, and smoothing skirt with garters, and 2 pairs of thigh high fishnets


Oh - and the code is WELCOME12 - you get $25 off orders of $75 and over! 

View attachment 13186_2.jpg


View attachment 11674_3.jpg


View attachment 13186_1.jpg


View attachment 205_1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> eeek... I caved and finally bought some lingerie from hips and curves. Figured out that they're selling the EXACT same longline bra and shaping knickers and shaping skirt that domino dollhouse sells. SO, I found a code online for hipsncurves.com and got it cheaper (with shipping, etc)
> 
> Sooo... I got the longline bra, and smoothing skirt with garters, and 2 pairs of thigh high fishnets
> 
> 
> Oh - and the code is WELCOME12 - you get $25 off orders of $75 and over!


I love their stuff. I just bought a pair of fishnets with tiny cameos on them, and a pair with a lacy ribboned ruffle attached. Great fit too!


----------



## HottiMegan

Must put purse far away from me!:


----------



## Tracyarts

I found a pair of these purple Bearpaw boots at Marshall's, on clearance for $10 and bought them to store away until next Winter. 






I also got a couple of purses at the thrift shop (one is a combination of dark brown suede and waxed leather, the other is a woven hemp/jute bag with leather strap and trim) that were in near-new condition, but need one very small leatherworking repair each. There's a Tandy leather supply shop about five minutes from my house, so it was worth spending a few bucks each for the purses up front and a few bucks each in supplies to repair them. 

Tracy


----------



## pegz

Bought this at Catherines today.... 

View attachment pr_136261.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

I needed a "conservative" bathing suit for an upcoming trip and a couple of events this summer. Checked out a couple of local places, but nothing decent in my size. So I went online to Woman Within and ordered a selection with the intention of keeping one and returning the rest. Figured I'd share my review of a couple here just in case anyone else is shopping online for a suit.

Here's the keeper. I've never had a suit that was classified as a swim dress, but when you put curves into this suit, it's pretty good. Fabric is high quality, pattern is much richer than in the photos with an abundance of different browns and tiny gold details. It's definitely a suit I'll feel comfortable in.

View attachment 102222
View attachment 102226
View attachment 102227


Here's the one I really, really wanted. I love the retro look of it, but it's just too long for me. Bustline comes up to my neck (I'm 5'4"). That said, it's very fat girl friendly if you are a tall fat girl. 

View attachment 102223


I also bought two more of these bras that I've become addicted to. I've always worn underwire style, but ordered one of these soft bras in my search for something with more comfortable straps. This style is great, light, and very supportive without killing my shoulders. Has become my daily bra.

View attachment 102228


----------



## Surlysomething

ConnieLynn said:


> I needed a "conservative" bathing suit for an upcoming trip and a couple of events this summer. Checked out a couple of local places, but nothing decent in my size. So I went online to Woman Within and ordered a selection with the intention of keeping one and returning the rest. Figured I'd share my review of a couple here just in case anyone else is shopping online for a suit.




That suit looks GREAT on you!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Surlysomething said:


> That suit looks GREAT on you!



Thanks  I love going to pool / beach, and I promised myself to do both this summer.


----------



## mel

Tracyarts said:


> I found a pair of these purple Bearpaw boots at Marshall's, on clearance for $10 and bought them to store away until next Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a couple of purses at the thrift shop (one is a combination of dark brown suede and waxed leather, the other is a woven hemp/jute bag with leather strap and trim) that were in near-new condition, but need one very small leatherworking repair each. There's a Tandy leather supply shop about five minutes from my house, so it was worth spending a few bucks each for the purses up front and a few bucks each in supplies to repair them.
> 
> Tracy





pegz said:


> Bought this at Catherines today....



both are so great!!


----------



## MRdobolina

for ze gym .. and summer and whatever else


----------



## mel

i have been in home.,. in bed for about 4 days so i have been shopping. today i bought ...


----------



## CastingPearls

Mel, that top---where did you get it? Inquiring minds must know!!!!


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> Mel, that top---where did you get it? Inquiring minds must know!!!!



isn't it delish???

there are 3 options for the sleeve... got it from SWAK... here is the link 
http://www.swakdesigns.com/plus-size/p-927-allison-top.aspx


----------



## ConnieLynn

mel said:


> isn't it delish???
> 
> there are 3 options for the sleeve... got it from SWAK... here is the link
> http://www.swakdesigns.com/plus-size/p-927-allison-top.aspx



Wow, a place I've never shopped. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mel, THANK YOU for the link. I am SO buying that top!

*****
Here's what I bought today (oh and some extra-long measuring tapes)


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## mel

ConnieLynn said:


> Wow, a place I've never shopped. Thanks for sharing.



ohhhh..happy to enable 



CastingPearls said:


> Mel, THANK YOU for the link. I am SO buying that top!
> 
> *****
> Here's what I bought today (oh and some extra-long measuring tapes)



pretty!!!! i LOVE those colors  

what color/style sleeve did you get? the blue?


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> ohhhh..happy to enable
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!!!! i LOVE those colors
> 
> what color/style sleeve did you get? the blue?


I'm getting the zebra! I think blue....it looked blue?


----------



## Aust99

These arrieved on Friday... Asos.com again.... A skirt and a dress, delivered internationally for a smidge under $50...

View attachment 102324
View attachment 102325


----------



## miafantastic

Got this Forever 21+ Lion tee yesterday:


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this from Ulla Popken tonight. I really like the color yellow, and this outfit looks perfect for a hot Summer day. I've already got white leggings to wear with it, and just need to find the perfect pair of white sandals now.


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Aust99 said:


> These arrieved on Friday... Asos.com again.... A skirt and a dress, delivered internationally for a smidge under $50...
> 
> View attachment 102324
> View attachment 102325



what is the fabric like on that skirt? Is it stretchy?


----------



## Aust99

VeronicaVaughn said:


> what is the fabric like on that skirt? Is it stretchy?



95% viscose. 5% Elasthanne... Yeah it is stretchy... The fabric feels thicker than other skirts I've bought from asos... It's a size uk22 and I usually by uk26 and it fits so the stretch is there.


----------



## moonvine

I got this: 

http://www.swakdesigns.com/plus-size/p-850-polly-top-fall-colors.aspx in blue.

It isn't pants, and I think I have enough tops now. Pants are sooo much harder for me to find.

As an aside, their sizing is just WEIRD. Some things I wear a 6x in and I normally wear a 3x and sometimes even a 2x top.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered a couple pair of comfortable sandals for walking around. I already have foot-friendly sandals in shades of brown, tan, and beige. But still needed basic black and white to go with the rest of my warm weather clothes. 

Easy Spirit "Heron" in black:






Naturalizer "Waver" in white:





Tracy


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> These arrieved on Friday... Asos.com again.... A skirt and a dress, delivered internationally for a smidge under $50...



Oooh! Looking lush as usual, Nat! I wish I had the shape for straight/pencil/shift cut skirts and dresses.




miafantastic said:


> Got this Forever 21+ Lion tee yesterday:



OMG! I REALLY want this!




Tracyarts said:


> I ordered this from Ulla Popken tonight. I really like the color yellow, and this outfit looks perfect for a hot Summer day.



That's really pretty. I like yellow too.


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> miafantastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Forever 21+ Lion tee yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I REALLY want this!
Click to expand...


Oh GODDDD, there's a UK site! I never knew this. And it's cheap. This could be dangerous, I'm meant to be on a spending ban...


----------



## miafantastic

Gingembre said:


> Oh GODDDD, there's a UK site! I never knew this. And it's cheap. This could be dangerous, I'm meant to be on a spending ban...



Weellllll, at least the damage won't be too bad, right?


----------



## HottiMegan

It wasn't today but i haven't been on my computer in a while. The kids have co-opted my computer to play things like Club Penguin..
I got these on Saturday (i think)






















I also got a pink lacy nightie but doesn't seem to be online. It was on clearance..
All in all, i only spent 83 for ALL that stuff!!


----------



## Au_girl

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product_zoom_display.jsp

Eee, I love it! Fits great (5x) and shows off a good deal of leg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Tracyarts said:


> I ordered this from Ulla Popken tonight. I really like the color yellow, and this outfit looks perfect for a hot Summer day. I've already got white leggings to wear with it, and just need to find the perfect pair of white sandals now.



You're a brave woman wearing white leggings. I don't trust myself with anything white, especially pants. I'd have a stain on it the second I put it on. 
The yellow is very summery, I bet you'll look great!


----------



## EMH1701

Bought a two-piece swimsuit from Lane Bryant so I can actually use the pool in my apartment complex.

http://www.lanebryant.com/swimwear/...e-balconette-bra/19239c19244p124228/index.pro

http://www.lanebryant.com/swimwear/...currentIndex=17&Mpos=17&Mpper=16&pageSize=16&

I really hope they will fit.


----------



## EMH1701

Update: Got the swimsuit. I had to cut out the bra part of the top piece, but then it fit fine. I have a cover up too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's an adorable suit, EMH  Too bad you had to cut out the bra part - with the Cacique ones that's kind of supposed to be the selling point, isn't it? Lame.


----------



## Tracyarts

" You're a brave woman wearing white leggings. I don't trust myself with anything white, especially pants. I'd have a stain on it the second I put it on. "

I never manage to make it through more than a few wearings before putting some kind of stain on white and light colored clothes. So, for the most part, those things are going to be inexpensive and easy to clean. Usually I manage the first few stains with pre-wash, but after that it's a matter of how many more times I can wear it before it gets too grungy. Then if it has enough life left in it to be worth my while, I try and dye it. Which has worked out really well on occasion. So as to not feel as paranoid, I'll think of the white leggings as "future some other color leggings". LOL!

Tracy


----------



## Stuffingkit

Got this Dress and Cardigan at Target! Wore it to the Santa Monica Pier the next day. Amazing, cute and way comfortable! 

View attachment breechic.jpg


View attachment breechic2.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Stuffingkit said:


> Got this Dress and Cardigan at Target! Wore it to the Santa Monica Pier the next day. Amazing, cute and way comfortable!




adorable... your clothes are awesome


----------



## NurseVicki

Stuffingkit said:


> Got this Dress and Cardigan at Target! Wore it to the Santa Monica Pier the next day. Amazing, cute and way comfortable!


 Lovely Dress Very Cute!


----------



## miafantastic

Stuffingkit said:


> Got this Dress and Cardigan at Target! Wore it to the Santa Monica Pier the next day. Amazing, cute and way comfortable!



Loving that!


----------



## CarlaSixx

The local Bluenotes store is closing and having a biiig sale. I recently did a mini haul.

I got a raglan sleeve green shirt in the softest fabric I've ever owned.

A black tee that says: 
TO DO LIST: 
-be awesome 
-rock on 
-relax to the max 
-be more awesome

A pinkish shirt that says:
I can't wait til tomorrow cuz I get better looking every day.

And a white shirt with a hipster panda on it  LOVE it!

I had to do some fabric stretching for the white and pinkish ones, but the other two came in a men's 2XL. So it was perfect 

I wish I had more money... I'd go right back!!


----------



## Tracyarts

I was finally able to order the Birkenstocks I was saving up for. They're the "Boston" (clog) style in taupe suede. I wore my last pair until they were literally falling off my feet. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701

http://www.hsn.com/fashion/tiana-b-just-like-a-lady-surplice-dress_p-6608134_xp.aspx

I bought this dress in purple.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I bought these ties yesterday. Pretty stoked to sport them. 
Minty looking one and orange plaid


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought these ties yesterday. Pretty stoked to sport them.
> Minty looking one and orange plaid



Swanky!


----------



## minerva

> http://www.hsn.com/fashion/tiana-b-j...608134_xp.aspx
> 
> I bought this dress in purple.



That dress looks lovely! I am looking for a dress (has been a while since I wore one), but all the non-old-lady looking dresses in my local plus-size stores are seem too long for me. 

That looks like it might be a workable length since I assume the models are pretty tall. Would you mind posting a review when it arrives?



> I bought these ties yesterday. Pretty stoked to sport them.
> Minty looking one and orange plaid



I particularly like the orange plaid. I think it should be worn while sipping a drink with a classic drink-stirrer in it.

I bought this blouse at Catherines. I don't really *love* the colors but I love the shape of the ruffle tiers.

And these sandals in bronze. They are great, reasonably comfortable and they come in wide width.


----------



## EMH1701

minerva said:


> That dress looks lovely! I am looking for a dress (has been a while since I wore one), but all the non-old-lady looking dresses in my local plus-size stores are seem too long for me.
> 
> That looks like it might be a workable length since I assume the models are pretty tall. Would you mind posting a review when it arrives?



I sure will. I'm petite at 5'2" and also 1x, so it's hard to find plus-size clothing that doesn't have to be altered and isn't a top. I love how the fashion industry assumes that no short women are also plus size, because petite *must* mean skinny, not short.  

At least, I can wear a dress without tripping in it, and that one probably will be ok on me.


----------



## EMH1701

Update: I got my dress. On me, it fits pretty darn well. I will have to wear a camisole with it because it is very low-cut, but other than that, no complaints. I am a short woman, so please take that into consideration on the length.


----------



## Micara

4 pairs of shoes on a 40% going out of business sale and this:


----------



## MRdobolina

havent posted in a while ..


----------



## HottiMegan

Depression+ a low balance on my credit card+ 40% coupons makes for a dangerous Meggie...



This was only $30 express shipped. I needed a new one, i hope it fits my long torso. I bought it one size bigger than i need.



This doesn't ship till August but i love super long shirts! It looks great for the August/September heat!



I got this for some smoothing effect when i wear my slinky tops.. I've never used something like this.. I may or may not like it but it was only $10 shipped.. 

I have had some bad news lately and feel the urge to sooth my nerves/emotions..


----------



## penguin

I paid off a layby I had with MissMel, so this week I got a delivery of four dresses and four shirts, all from Kiyonna. I've tried them on and love them, but haven't taken any pictures as yet, or dug through the website to pull out pictures of them. I'm very excited about having such lovely new clothes, though! Now to get more shoes...


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a birthday coupon at the Avenue so i got this:


----------



## AuntHen

eeeeeeee... Target had a 50% off clearance rack today and I got 2 dressy/summery shirts, a mini dress (to go with leggings) and some capri pants... all for <drum roll please> just under $35!! Woot! They have some really cute stuff right now and I wanted to buy so much more!! :happy:


----------



## Micara

fat9276 said:


> eeeeeeee... Target had a 50% off clearance rack today and I got 2 dressy/summery shirts, a mini dress (to go with leggings) and some capri pants... all for <drum roll please> just under $35!! Woot! They have some really cute stuff right now and I wanted to buy so much more!! :happy:



I am loving Target lately!! I went crazy on their website and ordered all my dresses for vacation from them!

I bought a new suitcase for my cruise coming up. It's a one of those hard ones, so I hope it works out okay. Got it at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Tracyarts

A small white leather crossbody purse, a cheap turquoise eyeliner to experiment with, and a bottle of the China Glaze brown/bronze color magnetic nail polish along with the three-pattern magnet to use with it.

Tracy


----------



## Tad

Target will be opening up here in Canada within the next year or so (they've bought out most of the locations of a dying chain of stores and are renovating them, so they'll be opening in a lot of places). Is it really somewhere to check out for plus sizes? (most department stores I've looked in have had pretty uninspiring plus sizes selections)


----------



## Brenda

Target is good for disposable plus size clothing. None of it is quality but it is inexpensive enough that you probably won't care. I recently bought a summer dress and light weight cardigan that should last until Labor day that were cute.


----------



## littlefairywren

Makeup!
Naked Palette 2 from Urban Decay and I've ordered the cutest wee set of travel brushes from Sigma, called Mr Bunny. 

View attachment Urban-Decay-Naked-2.jpg


View attachment Mr. Bunny Travel Kit.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr

I have a new found respect for Target's Plus Size department. This weekend I ended up with 6 new dresses (3 maxi tanks and 3 maxi strapless/halter convertibles), 2 tops. I am a 30/32 pear w/ a belly (76 inches around the hip/belly area) and the size 4 dresses fell perfectly. Didn't cling or hug and the arm holes weren't huge either. The tops were a perfect length. I like thing long to cover the belly.

THANK YOU TARGET!


----------



## Tracyarts

Sanita brand maryjane style clogs, dark red patent with black sole. Unworn condition at a thrift shop for $8.90. One of the buckles had come unattached, and can be repaired in less than 30 seconds with a pair of pliers. Score! Score! Score! Also a V-neck tunic tee that someone tie dyed with rust and a golden yellow.

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701

Tad said:


> Target will be opening up here in Canada within the next year or so (they've bought out most of the locations of a dying chain of stores and are renovating them, so they'll be opening in a lot of places). Is it really somewhere to check out for plus sizes? (most department stores I've looked in have had pretty uninspiring plus sizes selections)



It's ok for everyday stuff. I wouldn't shop for interviewing clothes or super dressy clothes there, but if you need a T-shirt or underwear, they'll have something. Its HQ is in my home city, so there is like one Target in every suburb. 

I once temped for them for several months in downtown Mpls. editing web site errors. They are very business formal but you could get around that by wearing a red shirt and khakis, so I have a few red shirts. You'd be amazed at the number of people I spotted in elevators wearing incredibly wrinkled khakis and red polo shirts that they wouldn't have been able to wear anyplace else.


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't buy it but my mom called and told me she bought it for me for my birthday. I can't wait till it arrives!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> I didn't buy it but my mom called and told me she bought it for me for my birthday. I can't wait till it arrives!!!



Love it!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

indy500tchr said:


> I have a new found respect for Target's Plus Size department. This weekend I ended up with 6 new dresses (3 maxi tanks and 3 maxi strapless/halter convertibles), 2 tops. I am a 30/32 pear w/ a belly (76 inches around the hip/belly area) and the size 4 dresses fell perfectly. Didn't cling or hug and the arm holes weren't huge either. The tops were a perfect length. I like thing long to cover the belly.
> 
> THANK YOU TARGET!



Thanks for posting. I love Target, but never look at their clothes because they were never big enough. Sounds like they've improved.


----------



## MRdobolina

one to keep two to sell


----------



## Micara

Hit up DSW like a rock star... got my vacation shoes.


----------



## EMH1701

http://www.1928.com/bourges-purple-swirl-enamel-earrings.html


----------



## Mishty

Got this Indian inspired skirt for a song. Wearing it as a tube dress.
I'm in looooove.


Excuse the crap bathroom pic.  

View attachment 0721152216.jpg


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Micara said:


> 4 pairs of shoes on a 40% going out of business sale and this:



That ring is super badass.


----------



## Tracyarts

I found these at a beach shop in Galveston this afternoon. A perfect addition to my fun/funky cheap sunglasses collection.






Tracy


----------



## Saoirse

EMH1701 said:


> It's ok for everyday stuff. I wouldn't shop for interviewing clothes or super dressy clothes there, but if you need a T-shirt or underwear, they'll have something. Its HQ is in my home city, so there is like one Target in every suburb.
> 
> I once temped for them for several months in downtown Mpls. editing web site errors. They are very business formal but you could get around that by wearing a red shirt and khakis, so I have a few red shirts. You'd be amazed at the number of people I spotted in elevators wearing incredibly wrinkled khakis and red polo shirts that they wouldn't have been able to wear anyplace else.



I worked there a few years ago as a cashier, and the absolutely LOVED when I dyed my hair bright red. They said I had Brand Pride... but I'd been dying my hair waaay before Target ever came along. And it was an incredibly easy uniform to get. Shades of red and tan didnt matter. And they hire people with visible tattoos and facial piercings!


----------



## Isa

ConnieLynn said:


> Thanks for posting. I love Target, but never look at their clothes because they were never big enough. Sounds like they've improved.



Same here. I would have never thought it! Think I'll stop by and have a look this weekend.


----------



## Saoirse

I just bought this shirt






I LOVE BEAN'RE!!! hahahaha he's so awesome.


----------



## minerva

I bought this t-shirt:






This jacket:






This dress:






And this blouse:






All for forty dollars, total, on clearance from CJ Banks.com. Shipping was free. They have tons of clearance items at big discounts, some in sizes 4x and 5x, and free shipping at the moment.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was bad...

Two purses:











And a "key finder" hook for my purse.


----------



## AuntHen

OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark nail polish and these Levis (but in a fatter size)


----------



## MRdobolina

flyknit trainers


----------



## HottiMegan

Getting ready for fall in the mountains..


----------



## prettyeyes77

Ok I know I am supposed to put up a picture but I don't have any yet, but I really just want to gloat a little... The "Avenue" in my area is closing, which it sad but on the bright side they were having 80% off last weekend and I had just worked allot of extra hours work wise so I had some spare cash... well after all was said and done I totaled it up I ended up with over 1300.00 dollars worth of clothes and shoes that I LOVE, for about $250! Best shopping weekend of my life!!! I will put up pics this weekend if I get time


----------



## Tad

Wow, major score there!


----------



## miafantastic

THESE:






wait for it ...
















TAP SHOES!








I bought/ordered them earlier this week, but the mail man just delivered them. I start tap in a couple weeks. They're Bloch's Respect tap oxfords, fit perfectly (got my regular street size) and I'm SOOOOO 'cited! Hooray!


----------



## Tracyarts

I got this scarf at Target today and I love it. First off, it's LONG! And it's got this neat bunchy texture to it where it's gathered along the length. I also like the fun zig-zaggy pattern and the colors are great for fall. 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered this swimsuit just now from onestopplus.com and with a coupon code plus markdown it was only $27.29. I also got a pair of brown leggings, but they're just generic brown stretch knit leggings. 






It's actually the third one of that suit that I own. I've got one that's black with royal blue trim, and one that's dark blue with turquoise trim. The one I ordered tonight is black with pink trim. I go to the pool very often, so rotating between three suits works well. 

These suits are *awesome* for heavy use. They're polyester/lycra instead of nylon/lycra so they last a long time before the chlorinated water starts to break the fabric down. I've been wearing the first one at least once a week for almost a year now, and it's still in useable shape. Also, it keeps its fit when I move around a lot. I don't have to deal with tugging on straps or getting tangled up in a billowy skirt. It's modest enough to feel comfortable in at the fitness center, but still cute with the little shorty shorts. 

Tracy


----------



## miafantastic

Yesterday, I _was _gonna buy these leggings from eBay.






The vendor sold out of my size, sooooo I found a galaxy jeans tutorial, an old pair of black jeans, and got to work on making my own nebula-filled bottoms. The task took eons. I thought I'd spend maybe 45 min painting each side, but I wound up working on these babies for a few hours. Gotta say, though, I'm happyhappyhappy with the results.


----------



## Tad

Those are awesome, Mia!


----------



## Aust99

Two new dresses from virtushop.com.au

Lovely thick fabric. I'm really pleased with these as I plan on wearing them to work and can dress them up for a night out. I think you can tell which one I like the best... Lol. 
I have my arm out like a dork to show you the sleeve length. 
View attachment 104524




View attachment 104525


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> Two new dresses from virtushop.com.au
> 
> Lovely thick fabric. I'm really pleased with these as I plan on wearing them to work and can dress them up for a night out. I think you can tell which one I like the best... Lol.
> I have my arm out like a dork to show you the sleeve length.
> View attachment 104524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104525



oh my gosh.. you look so great... LOVE these dresses... can't rep you right now argggggggggggghh *^%^%%$^%*&


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh.. you look so great... LOVE these dresses... can't rep you right now argggggggggggghh *^%^%%$^%*&



Thanks my lovely B!!!


----------



## MRdobolina

went crazy at the gap for them gap x gq collection


----------



## jen68

K went shopping last week and bought me 2 pair a jeans. I bought 1 the size that fit and the other a size smaller. Since I recently had WLS I am loosing weight rapidly so I figured the smaller jeans would fit me in a week or so. Well last night I went to try on the smaller jeans...the jeans went up and buttoned and zipped but I noticed that the legs were skin tight so since I bought from the clearance rack I figured defective lol. Well as I am taking them off I noticed the tag said "skinny jeans" Im like really what an oxymoron skinny jeans for a thick chick:doh:. It made me laugh so hard.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Fell in Love, love, looooooooooooooove with it! :wubu:
Who knew «Cirque du soleil» did handbags.... :happy: 

View attachment 511591_3.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

~nai'a~ said:


> Fell in Love, love, looooooooooooooove with it! :wubu:
> Who knew «Cirque du soleil» did handbags.... :happy:



Oh, my! I love it. 

I just finished my first Little Black Bag. With LBB, you pick your first item and then 2-3 mystery items are added to your bag. Once you click checkout, it reveals your other items. You can ship your bag then, or you have 7 days to trade items with other members. It's really fun and addicting. It's only $55 a month. I used a promo code for 10% off. 

I started with a bag I liked, a $12 headband, and a $20 pair of earrings. After 6 days, I turned it into a really awesome bag, $80 in jewelry, a $25 clutch, and 3 deluxe Benefit samples. Here's my profile to look at my ending purchase.

Here's my invite link. I can't wait to get my stuff! If I don't like something, I can return it.


----------



## Tracyarts

A bunch of insanely inexpensive brass bangles from Cost Plus World Market. I so very rarely find bangles of any kind that will fit over my hand, and I really wanted to find some this season so I could do the stacked bangle look. I got 8, which was as many as I could realisitically fit on my arm without it feeling like a gauntlet. 






Tracy


----------



## Gingembre

Was wandering around the Arndale Centre in Manchester today and stumbled upon a Yours clothing shop! I thought they only existed online and had never ordered from them because of the faff of sending stuff back. Anyway, I left with the following haul:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just got a cute pair of leopard print bootie slippers. The house hasn't reached above 68 degrees. My tootsies are cold!! I love it that Walmart actually sells size 11/12 slippers in the women's department.


----------



## spiritangel

well I did some retail therapy online with my birthday monies 

6 pairs of leggings, some capri pants, a haltern neck dress and a black wrap dress out of my birthday monies


----------



## Tracyarts

I had to place an order from Amazon for pet stuff and added in a few bottles of magnetic nail polish. I got an apricot/peach color, a lighter magenta, and a lime/grassy green. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

A bit of a shopping spree: 
Winter jammies..




Not sure about this one but thought i'd see: 








I look forward to this one:




I have this one in the other color and love it:




Got this one in black:





All this for about $120 shipped..


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> A bit of a shopping spree:
> 
> Got this one in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this for about $120 shipped..



I would love to see this modeled once you get it. I've almost ordered it a couple of times, but couldn't imagine it on. I wish they had fat models!


----------



## HottiMegan

Can do  I too hate the lack of fat models.. have hated it for years!


----------



## CastingPearls

ConnieLynn said:


> I would love to see this modeled once you get it. I've almost ordered it a couple of times, but couldn't imagine it on. I wish they had fat models!


I have it in the print like in the pic. Next time I wear it, I'll take a pic if you want.


----------



## dharmabean

Where do you find those clothes?


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


> Getting ready for fall in the mountains..




Where are these from?


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> Where do you find those clothes?


Everything i've bought lately is from Onestopplus.com 



dharmabean said:


> Where are these from?


Those are from onestopplus.com they are from the Ellos collection on there. The stuff is so comfy and pretty!


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> I have it in the print like in the pic. Next time I wear it, I'll take a pic if you want.



Looks to me like it would be curve friendly, but I'm 5'4" and my fear is that it will come to my knees. They aren't very good about indicating 'true' length online when the hem is asymmetrical.


----------



## CastingPearls

ConnieLynn said:


> Looks to me like it would be curve friendly, but I'm 5'4" and my fear is that it will come to my knees. They aren't very good about indicating 'true' length online when the hem is asymmetrical.


Part of the 'ellos' European-inspired collection by Woman Within, It's very curve friendly. It's not asymmetrical so I don't get why they'd say that. It's a semi-faux wrap in that you don't have to use a belt to wrap it; it's already sewed together but it's open in the front where it layers, like a wrap, so it allows for more hip room. 

I don't know what your measurements are but I have the 4X. I'm 5'8 and it just brushes the top of my thighs (my heaviest area). I weigh 288 and I've worn it at 100 lbs. heavier and it still fit so there's a LOT of leeway in fit. This is also a very good top for women with large upper arms.


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> Part of the 'ellos' European-inspired collection by Woman Within, It's very curve friendly. It's not asymmetrical so I don't get why they'd say that. It's a semi-faux wrap in that you don't have to use a belt to wrap it; it's already sewed together but it's open in the front where it layers, like a wrap, so it allows for more hip room.
> 
> I don't know what your measurements are but I have the 4X. I'm 5'8 and it just brushes the top of my thighs (my heaviest area). I weigh 288 and I've worn it at 100 lbs. heavier and it still fit so there's a LOT of leeway in fit. This is also a very good top for women with large upper arms.



Thank you! I'm going to give it a try.

Has anyone tried their velour shirts? I have four of them sitting in my shopping cart.

View attachment 104945


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a black cardigan thingy to go with my Halloween costume and for future use cuz I hate exposing my arms in short sleeved or tank tops. 

I also bought a pair of fire engine red jeans. They also came in emerald green (my fave!) and this bright blue, but only the red looked decent. The blue looked too "safe" of a colour. So I got the red  I needed jeans cuz all my pairs are about to tear at the thighs.  fat girl problems.


----------



## miafantastic

Vince Camuto "Goldie"





Big Buddha "Emily"





I first got a cheaper pair of wedge sneakers from eBay. I adored how they looked on, but I was disappointed that they flipping hurt after only an hour or so of walking, because the sizing was off and the fit was pinchy and narrow. I knew the purchase would be hit or miss, so no biggie. Just put them back on the auction block. 

The Big Buddhas, on the other hand, are stupid comfy. The toe box especially is nice and roomy, which is important for me because I overpronate and have wide feet that need to spread out. Anywho, I love high-tops, and I like getting a lift from heels, so I'm really, really feeling them.


----------



## ConnieLynn

miafantastic said:


> Vince Camuto "Goldie"



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's sort of fashion since i have it with me all the time.. i bought a new phone and some cases for it  Hubs got one of those Galaxy 3 doohikeys.


----------



## HottiMegan

also, my black shirt came in today. I like it. Sorry it's not a great photo, we're figuring our our new phones  I'm a long torsoed apple at 5'11"


----------



## Surlysomething

Bought this today. The lettering is all in tiny studs. LOVE.


Favourite colour of the season too. 

View attachment penningtons_711363_82_0.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur

I went a bit crazy when I went to forever 21. I was so excited about their plus sized selection.

What I bought:

grey skinnies
http://www.forever21.com/images/model_front/83315765-03.jpg 

I bought a red and grey version of this dress because I loved it so much!!
http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/192/7/AAAADJcVTiwAAAAAAZJ1kA.jpg?v=1319250733000 

And this
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...gu15HdmooCMkMsy-33n41R74fa-DYhTY9aPwH0WT1qyrw

I need more color in my wardrobe


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> also, my black shirt came in today. I like it. Sorry it's not a great photo, we're figuring our our new phones  I'm a long torsoed apple at 5'11"



Thank you! Your photo is so much better than the one on the web site. I can actually see the details! I'm ordering today.


----------



## Aust99

Three singlets and two pairs of sandles... All for $40... Thanks big w! Great for basics.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Freebie purple jacket, trying a pair of 'skinny' stretch jeans, couple pretty tunics with rhinestones, cropped denim jackets (17 bucks!), red bra, animal print/black lace panties, velour shirts.


View attachment 105007


----------



## HottiMegan

I just am a bad girl..




This is a man's thing but thought it'd be nice for the winter we're going to have..




And the jacket.. i need one. I only have a wool coat right now and that's not great for every day use and it wont hit 50 outside this week. plus.. i'ts purple!! 

View attachment 0029_00239_mm.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have a purple woolen peacoat very similar to that one  LOVE it. I get compliments all the time on it. I think you'll look fabulous!

And the long johns are also amaaaazing for winter.


----------



## HottiMegan

This is my first winter in like 25 years that i will have snow in my life regularly during the winter. So I'm hoping i'll be prepared


----------



## indy500tchr

ConnieLynn said:


> I would love to see this modeled once you get it. I've almost ordered it a couple of times, but couldn't imagine it on. I wish they had fat models!



I got this and am not a fan. so does not fit like it does on the model. I am a pear so I was excited for a shirt with a smaller waist. The shape is even different (more like an A line) and the length is so much shorter. I was not happy


----------



## lozonloz

I love corsets, corsets are all kinds of sexy and fun and awesome and they make me look like a fat and sexy PIRATE.

My point here? Corsets. I ordered some today. I have to wait a month cos made to order, but still, CORSETS! Also, proper corsets that actually shape me and have proper steel boning- I have a 53 inch waist. Hard to find. HARDER to find in the UK, so I'm all kinds of happy about this. They're from http://www.corsets-uk.com if any UK ladies are interested?

Pics attached for one longline underbust, one waist cincher and a reversable overbust I bought in their 3 for 2 thing. 

View attachment Underbustblack.jpg


View attachment BuckleUnderbust.jpg


View attachment Overbust Cherry.jpg


View attachment Overbust Polka.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

lozonloz said:


> I love corsets, corsets are all kinds of sexy and fun and awesome and they make me look like a fat and sexy PIRATE.
> 
> My point here? Corsets. I ordered some today. I have to wait a month cos made to order, but still, CORSETS! Also, proper corsets that actually shape me and have proper steel boning- I have a 53 inch waist. Hard to find. HARDER to find in the UK, so I'm all kinds of happy about this. They're from http://www.corsets-uk.com if any UK ladies are interested?
> 
> Pics attached for one longline underbust, one waist cincher and a reversable overbust I bought in their 3 for 2 thing.



OMG cherries and polka dots! I'm jealous!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

lozonloz said:


> I love corsets, corsets are all kinds of sexy and fun and awesome and they make me look like a fat and sexy PIRATE.
> 
> My point here? Corsets. I ordered some today. I have to wait a month cos made to order, but still, CORSETS! Also, proper corsets that actually shape me and have proper steel boning- I have a 53 inch waist. Hard to find. HARDER to find in the UK, so I'm all kinds of happy about this. They're from http://www.corsets-uk.com if any UK ladies are interested?
> 
> Pics attached for one longline underbust, one waist cincher and a reversable overbust I bought in their 3 for 2 thing.



omg i love the cherry one hmm tempting hehe


----------



## imaginarydiva21

i just brought this dress







and a red belt and a new clutch bag :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> also, my black shirt came in today. I like it. Sorry it's not a great photo, we're figuring our our new phones  I'm a long torsoed apple at 5'11"



I wore my new shirt out today and boy is it low cut. that pic, honestly, is me without a bra on. (i go casual at home) I kept having to battle it to keep my bra from showing. I think i'm going to tack it together to keep it a little more modest. I like it in general but my boobs keep popping out.


----------



## Pandasaur

I finally found some bb cream in my skin color...not how I feel about it yet...It doesn't feel heavy but then again neither does my other off brand foundation


----------



## EMH1701

http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Peacock-Print-Tunic-Top.aspx?PfId=350859&ProductTypeId=1 

View attachment greentop.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> http://www.avenue.com/clothing/Peacock-Print-Tunic-Top.aspx?PfId=350859&ProductTypeId=1


I liked that so much, I ordered it too. And a skirt, and tights. lol THANKS!


----------



## HottiMegan

he he I went to avenue cuz of that link and found a purple version of that shirt and got it.. plus 3 new bras.. there's a coupon today that expires today for 30% off your whole order + free shipping: AV121219
I got the 3 bras and shirt for about $80


----------



## EMH1701

I thought about buying the purple shirt, but purple is my favorite color and I have way too many purple clothes. I need a few non-purple clothes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Purple is my favorite color and I have only just started adding purple things to my wardrobe.. So i will own about 4 purple shirts with this one.. so not too bad..  I did just get a purple fuzzy coat though


----------



## Aust99

I'm not buying much lately due to needing to go through what I have but recently bought a leather skirt with stretch panels on side and a couple dressed to head out on town in...


----------



## Pandasaur

Boyfriend cardigans are my newest obsession for winter


----------



## Tracyarts

2 pair cheap cotton/lycra leggings (black and brown) and a bottle of gold magnetic nail polish. 

Tracy


----------



## Tad

Actually bought a couple of weeks ago, but only took out of the bag today...alpaca wool converti-glove/mitts. 

For a lot of conditions I always liked wool mitts, but I became mildly allergic to sheep's wool, enough that with dry winter skin if I wore wool mitts I'd end up with hives on the back of my hands. Well, these ones are lined with thinsulate, for extra warmth and wind resistance plus alpaca wool doesn't bother me. (in case you can't tell from the picture, folded back is a 'mitten' part that can pull forward over your fingers. When not in use, a bit of velcro holds it back)

And the convertible option is perfect for walking to work, as I can peek out some finger tips to use the touch screen on my phone 

Not a really big purchase, certainly not stylish, but I'm geekily happy with these


----------



## Gingembre

I say they are stylish, Tad! I have several pairs of fingerless gloves, with and without the mitten top you describe. I love them all and fully expect to be wearing them daily for the next 4 months!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought somethign similar, Tad 

I bought a pair of convertible gloves in a raspberry shade and a matching beret :happy: the gloves have a little pull back thingy on the index and thumbs. Super cute. Lol. Super geeky too. And I had to get them in raspberry cuz I'm a total Prince fan. Lol. And I got them at Value Village, which makes it a secondhand store  lmao. #MusicNerd


----------



## Tracyarts

I went to my favorite thrift shop and found a winter weight tunic length caftan thing with the original hang tag still on it. The color is a cross between plum and magenta, and the fabric is a medium weight soft and very slightly brushed poly/lycra knit (just heavy enough to work for the climate I live in). It's cut like a caftan with long batwing sleeves, and bands below the bustline in front and back that have a bit of gathering above and below. The bottom half has a curved hemline that hits at knee length on me at the center front and back. It isn't something I'd normally look twice at, but between the color and length, it was worth getting for when I just need to throw something warm on over jeans or leggings.

I found a photo of the top online, so here it is:






Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

Just ordered these two things from OneStopPlus, and between the sale prices and a couple of 50% off coupon codes, I got a great deal on them.


Black cotton/lycra dress, knee length on me, to wear with leggings and ankle boots. There is a dark red one too, but it wouldn't ship until mid-December. I'll order that one when I have a bit more to spend on clothes. 





Black cardigan from the mens' king size department, with a fun argyle print down the front. I ordered it a size larger than I'd normally wear to get an oversized fit because I want a kind of slouchy and casual look with it. 





Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

That dress is so cute!


----------



## anthrochick

From Asos Curve:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QztEY12mutY&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aVqwilzk_c&feature=plcp

From Domino Dollhouse (SWOON):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPizNy70054&feature=plcp


----------



## Pandasaur

More nose studs...which I dont know why since I am waiting for my piercing to hear...=( I want to mismatch the colors.....


----------



## Aust99

Great videos... Your so cute and you get as excited as me when showing new clothes...


----------



## AuntHen

Eeeeeeeeee... right now I am obsessed with sweater dresses and leggings and have been looking for the perfect one. I found it today! It is also argyle, which I love! These dresses can be expensive but I got such a great sale price too. Sooooo happy!! :happy::happy:

*I already had the sweater boots to wear with it!


----------



## Gingembre

Love that dress, Bri! 

Here are my latest purchases:


----------



## mel

Tracyarts said:


> Just ordered these two things from OneStopPlus, and between the sale prices and a couple of 50% off coupon codes, I got a great deal on them.
> 
> 
> Black cotton/lycra dress, knee length on me, to wear with leggings and ankle boots. There is a dark red one too, but it wouldn't ship until mid-December. I'll order that one when I have a bit more to spend on clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy




I love this dress!!!! and I cant find it


----------



## Tad

When are a pair of shoes not a pair of shoes? When they are a pair of docs (paradox) *rimshot* (OK, that sounded better in my head....)

But yes, bought a new pair of Doc Martens on the weekend, to power my daily 'commute' to work. I only found one pair in the store that fit my duck-feet well, and they not only have some special extra-breathable technology built into them, they were 25% off. I think they were meant to be my sole-mates 

ps. I'd hiked up my pants to better show the shoes--I wasn't actually getting ready to wade through flood waters.


----------



## agnieszka

and it is mine


----------



## HottiMegan

Tad said:


> When are a pair of shoes not a pair of shoes? When they are a pair of docs (paradox) *rimshot* (OK, that sounded better in my head....)
> 
> But yes, bought a new pair of Doc Martens on the weekend, to power my daily 'commute' to work. I only found one pair in the store that fit my duck-feet well, and they not only have some special extra-breathable technology built into them, they were 25% off. I think they were meant to be my sole-mates
> 
> ps. I'd hiked up my pants to better show the shoes--I wasn't actually getting ready to wade through flood waters.



ooh, i think i might look for something like that for hubs. He keeps buying cheapish shoes and they break down too fast. He walks at least 2 miles a day, working in a hospital, going from computer crisis to computer crisis. 
I'm a big fan of Docs. I've worn them for years. They're also flat-foot friendly.


----------



## Pandasaur

=) I LOVE THESE and Ross for the humongous discount. They are so comfy. I really am considering going back and buying more


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've been in the buying online rut, so I drove to a real town and went shopping at Catherines. Was well worth the trip. They are having a mega sale. My immediate need was a pair of petite dress slacks, and found a pair that will do (I hate dress pants in general). Unfortunately, none of their jeans work for me, even though they have a huge selection. All have skinny or straight legs. I went crazy and bought 5 sweaters and a top that I would have never bought online. One of those deals where you just can't see the textures and details online like you can in person. 


The blue shirt has a silver thread shot through the lace.
View attachment 105447
View attachment 105448


The purple sweater has a super soft chenille texture.
View attachment 105449
View attachment 105450


----------



## JASmith

Just some new work clothes, and a couple of ounces of pipe tobacco.


----------



## MRdobolina

my one and only black friday purchase .. 3 of them


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a pair of pink pajamas with heart pants and a solid pink top. I also bought two pairs of jeans cuz mine are too big.


----------



## Surlysomething

Half price on bras, W00T! One black, one nude.
And some cute pink capri pajama bottoms. Can't have too many.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## lalatx

My new pretties. 

View attachment f.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

lalatx said:


> My new pretties.



Beautiful!! I hope you have a wonderful even to wear them to!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought it a while ago but it arrived today. I couldn't resist the little hearts. I figured an alternative to my regular eternity wedding band would be fun


----------



## lalatx

HottiMegan said:


> Beautiful!! I hope you have a wonderful even to wear them to!



Thank you and I do.


----------



## CastingPearls

lalatx said:


> My new pretties.


Wow. Gorgeous. Where did you get the purse and earrings?


----------



## sarahe543

I am going to be buying new sexy underwear now my new bank card has arrived 


http://www.hm.com/gb/product/06193?article=06193-A


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I bought it a while ago but it arrived today. I couldn't resist the little hearts. I figured an alternative to my regular eternity wedding band would be fun


This is LOVELY! Wear it in good health!


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> This is LOVELY! Wear it in good health!



Thanks  I am a sucker for all heart jewelry. My engagement ring is a heart shaped diamond. My wedding cake was heart shaped too. Max gets me heart necklaces every year for xmas. I'm contemplating a heart tattoo somewhere too


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## HottiMegan

I ordered these last week and they were on my doorstep this morning:




My review. They're nice! I ordered a 12ww because they tend to run narrower in this brand. My foot was measured as an 11 1/2 D a year or so ago. The calf part is WAY roomy. A little roomier than i'd like. My calves are about 21-22 inches and I can tuck sweatpants into them and still have a couple of inches of play in them. I'm saying this as an fyi if anyone is thinking about some boots.. They come about mid calf too.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I bought it a while ago but it arrived today. I couldn't resist the little hearts. I figured an alternative to my regular eternity wedding band would be fun



Very delicate and nice hand. And I also like the ring. Thank you because it gives me an idea for a present to the person I love


----------



## dharmabean

MRdobolina said:


>





This is my most favorite Klimt painting!:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Very delicate and nice hand. And I also like the ring. Thank you because it gives me an idea for a present to the person I love



Thanks  I love the ring. I don't know what it would cost to ship to France but it's at this link: http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=364237&DeptId=24559&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  I love the ring. I don't know what it would cost to ship to France but it's at this link: http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=364237&DeptId=24559&ProductTypeId=1



Wow, thank you very much, it is kind of you to have put up the link


----------



## Tracyarts

I found this Lucky brand navy crochet crossbody bag with a brown leather strap on the clearance rack at Marshall's tonight. 

Tracy


----------



## Gingembre

Bought myself a christmas necklace


----------



## Victoria08

I'm kind of obsessed with buying new bras...so I got another one today. http://www.1-plus.com/Padded-underw...28_color=Black&start=1&cgid=PE-Intimates-Bras

SO pretty!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I bought... dun dun DUN.... Hardees.


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Aust99

I got these skirts in the Black Friday sales.... I can't wait until they arrive. 
From Jibri.... An Esty independent designer.... 

The first one I got in black to yellow.
View attachment 105613




View attachment 105614




View attachment 105615


----------



## EMH1701

I bought this blouse from Macy's:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/style-co.-plus-size-top-three-quarter-sleeve-printed?ID=749853

The company I work for isn't doing so hot at the moment, so I got this to wear with a black interview suit just in case. 

View attachment blouse.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur

I messed up today. I was suppose to have a no spend month but there was a deal that I couldn't say no to. I got old navy skinny demins for 7 bucks on the clearance rack. <.< looks fabulous with wedges

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=85736&vid=1&pid=330429022


----------



## NativeBeauty

I bought my first pair of colored jeans! I was a little unsure about them at first, but I'm loving them now


----------



## spiritangel

Spending my Christmas money from Mum

So far I got in black (which I have wanted for ages so comfy)





and 4 pairs in diff colours of my fav knickers 







all from lisa's Lacies of course


currently looking at leggings and stuff at yoursclothing and contemplating what else I need/want to buy with my Christmas Money


----------



## bbwfairygirl

NativeBeauty said:


> I bought my first pair of colored jeans! I was a little unsure about them at first, but I'm loving them now



OMG, love those. They look really good on you too.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

spiritangel said:


> Spending my Christmas money from Mum
> 
> So far I got in black (which I have wanted for ages so comfy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 pairs in diff colours of my fav knickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all from lisa's Lacies of course
> 
> 
> currently looking at leggings and stuff at yoursclothing and contemplating what else I need/want to buy with my Christmas Money



Love the cami set, it looks awesomely comfortable.


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> I ordered these last week and they were on my doorstep this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My review. They're nice! I ordered a 12ww because they tend to run narrower in this brand. My foot was measured as an 11 1/2 D a year or so ago. The calf part is WAY roomy. A little roomier than i'd like. My calves are about 21-22 inches and I can tuck sweatpants into them and still have a couple of inches of play in them. I'm saying this as an fyi if anyone is thinking about some boots.. They come about mid calf too.




I love those boots! I *SO* want a pair!


----------



## Oona

I love finding awesome sales! Got these bad boys for $30 (orig. $60)! They should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Surlysomething

SO CUTE! I would totally rock those. 




Oona said:


> I love finding awesome sales! Got these bad boys for $30 (orig. $60)! They should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> SO CUTE! I would totally rock those.



I know right?! I originally wanted the black leopard ones that have a zipper on the bottom, but they stopped carrying them and I couldn't find them online in my size ANYWHERE. So I got the next best thing!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've always loved black and pink together. So 50's. Take a picture rocking them once they arrive!





Oona said:


> I know right?! I originally wanted the black leopard ones that have a zipper on the bottom, but they stopped carrying them and I couldn't find them online in my size ANYWHERE. So I got the next best thing!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> I've always loved black and pink together. So 50's. Take a picture rocking them once they arrive!



I definitely will! I'm hoping they will be waiting for me when I take my lunch tomorrow so I can do my infamous shoe change.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I love those boots! I *SO* want a pair!



HEre's the link for them: http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/BLACK-BOOTS-RA-HEATHER.aspx?QOID=0035-47929-1048
and a 40% off coupon: OSPCOUPON24
I'm tempted to buy a pair in brown. They're pretty comfy for doing errands and we're getting snow more and more, my feet stay toasty


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> HEre's the link for them: http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/BLACK-BOOTS-RA-HEATHER.aspx?QOID=0035-47929-1048
> and a 40% off coupon: OSPCOUPON24
> I'm tempted to buy a pair in brown. They're pretty comfy for doing errands and we're getting snow more and more, my feet stay toasty




Oh lord.... Payday is Friday... Maybe I can convince my roommate that they are a necessity


----------



## dharmabean

These are way too cute! I have a black pair with white stars on them, love them! 




Oona said:


> I love finding awesome sales! Got these bad boys for $30 (orig. $60)! They should be here tomorrow!


----------



## MRdobolina

chucks are always a classic ...


----------



## Oona

MRdobolina said:


> chucks are always a classic ...



right? I love that I can wear them with anything! ^_^




dharmabean said:


> These are way too cute! I have a black pair with white stars on them, love them!



I wanted the black leopard ones that have a zipper along the bottom but they don't sell them anymore


----------



## Oona

I'm so bummed right now! I got my Chucks via UPS while on lunch but they sent me the WRONG SIZE!


----------



## melinda333

I got some leg warmers, just black and grey for starters.


----------



## Oona

melinda333 said:


> I got some leg warmers, just black and grey for starters.



Pics! I'm a sucker for leg warmers! I got my Ugg boots that have leg warmers attached


----------



## melinda333

Oona said:


> Pics! I'm a sucker for leg warmers! I got my Ugg boots that have leg warmers attached



Just the basics really.


----------



## Oona

melinda333 said:


> Just the basics really.




But so cute!! I love the buttons!!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

From Domino Dollhouse :wubu: Hoping they get the dress back in stock too...


----------



## Oona

So I got an anonymous e-gift card in my email inbox this morning, random right? I can't figure out WHO it is from, but it has MY NAME in the email, so I know it wasn't an accident. I just spent all $100 of it!


----------



## PrettyOne1

Oona said:


> So I got an anonymous e-gift card in my email inbox this morning, random right? I can't figure out WHO it is from, but it has MY NAME in the email, so I know it wasn't an accident. I just spent all $100 of it!




This is cute!! How do you wear it? I would love to do strapless shirts but I haven't been able to find a good bra to wear with. I have one of the ones with the clear straps but you can totally see still. Do you have suggestions?


----------



## Oona

PrettyOne1 said:


> This is cute!! How do you wear it? I would love to do strapless shirts but I haven't been able to find a good bra to wear with. I have one of the ones with the clear straps but you can totally see still. Do you have suggestions?



I just wear one with clear straps or a regular bra and a shrug. That's why I bought the black shrug, so I could get this top! lol


----------



## PrettyOne1

aha that makes sense! lol The tops of my bra near the armpits still tend to show with a shrug over it..maybe I'll have to test out different cuts. Anyway..ok thanks and enjoy your new clothes!


----------



## MRdobolina

Oona said:


> I'm so bummed right now! I got my Chucks via UPS while on lunch but they sent me the WRONG SIZE!



hate that ... one of the risks of buying online


----------



## melinda333

Buying online has risks but I find it worthed for me because I don't have many plus size options in my country. And when I find something, it's usually expensive. I just bought this dress online:






I have a couple more in the same style, so I know it will fit me well.  I'm also quite a fan of shrugs, I have in black, white, and grey....me needs tan and brown.


----------



## Oona

MRdobolina said:


> hate that ... one of the risks of buying online



I ordered the right size. They sent the wrong size. It's so frustrating!!


----------



## Surlysomething

BOOOO. Where's the quality control? Haha.




Oona said:


> I ordered the right size. They sent the wrong size. It's so frustrating!!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> BOOOO. Where's the quality control? Haha.



I know, right? So irritating! BUT it is the holidays, so whatever. I WILL get my Chucks! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Wouldn't it be nice if they threw in an extra pair as a sorry for screwing up? One can hope.



Oona said:


> I know, right? So irritating! BUT it is the holidays, so whatever. I WILL get my Chucks! lol


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Wouldn't it be nice if they threw in an extra pair as a sorry for screwing up? One can hope.



"Merry Christmas! Sorry we effed up! Heres a gift!" 

haha I can dream!


----------



## Surlysomething

Seriously! I would be all over that. Haha.



Oona said:


> "Merry Christmas! Sorry we effed up! Heres a gift!"
> 
> haha I can dream!


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Seriously! I would be all over that. Haha.



ME TOO!!

And it would be *uh-mazing* if that free pair was the ones I REALLY wanted but they were out of/stopped carrying! lol


----------



## MRdobolina

after all my procrastinating buying gifts for my family i did em all in one shot today ..

for mom..





lil bro (sweater and flask)





middle bro





pops





and for me ...


----------



## Oona

I was able to find/buy all of my makeup (Bare Minerals) for $76. Foundation, bronzer, mineral veil and eyeshows! Yesssss! That's $35 cheaper than at the store AND I didn't have to pay tax or shipping!!


----------



## Mishty

I seriously wish I enjoyed shopping online as much I liked making these little collages to show what I picked and that leading to me having a panic attack and totally doubting myself. :doh:

I just went to buy a cute NYE dress....  

View attachment Untitledhgg.jpg


----------



## EMH1701

Ordered this jacket from QVC.

It is a bit more lighter brown than the picture, but fits me well. 

View attachment jacket.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

bbwfairygirl said:


> From Domino Dollhouse :wubu: Hoping they get the dress back in stock too...



i love that whole look. The dress is up my alley. I might have to exercise my sewing machine to make one


----------



## dharmabean

Taking orders? I'd love one .. too 



HottiMegan said:


> i love that whole look. The dress is up my alley. I might have to exercise my sewing machine to make one


----------



## HottiMegan

If I can make one easily, i'd consider making another. Right now, i have to find a pattern to use as a jumping off point. I've made many dresses similar, only without buttons. (but not in many ah years)


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Oona said:


> I was able to find/buy all of my makeup (Bare Minerals) for $76. Foundation, bronzer, mineral veil and eyeshows! Yesssss! That's $35 cheaper than at the store AND I didn't have to pay tax or shipping!!



Now that is definitely a great find!


----------



## Oona

bbwfairygirl said:


> Now that is definitely a great find!



Seriously! I have crazy sensitive skin and this is the only makeup I can wear. I've tried other "Mineral" makeup and it always ends bad. lol


----------



## MRdobolina

bought over the weekend, finally got today


----------



## Victoria08

I bought this shirt. I'll buy pretty much anything that has stripes or polka dots .


----------



## Chubbycindy

http://sonsi.lanebryant.com/plus-size-clothing-boutiques-sonsi/lane-collection/16050c20618/index.cat

Just got this today...


----------



## EMH1701

One of these in dark blue.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-94444/gloria-vanderbilt-amanda-tapered-jeans-womens-plus.jsp

They changed my company dress code to let us wear jeans, which is fine, but I don't have that many pairs of jeans that are good enough to wear to work. Now I'm going to have to go shopping for polo shirts in the spring, too. We of course can't wear T-shirts with our jeans like normal people.


----------



## MRdobolina

got an email from jcrew .. missed em when they first came out .. took the chance to get them


----------



## CastingPearls

I just bought red, dark blue and chestnut ponte' knit pencil mini skirts from J.Jill @ 70% off and a mini-dress and 2 pairs of tights (silver and brown) from Avenue at clearance! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Pandasaur

I love this skirt....


----------



## CarlaSixx

A few days ago I bought 3 glorious long sleeved tees. All the same style. I love long sleeve tees and all my old ones are threadbare or more than, so with boxing week deals, I got 3 tops. Loooove them. 

Today I am getting a super fuzzy oversized zip hoodie, and a collegiate oversized pullover hoodie. My faves for the winter season!


----------



## Victoria08

2 pairs of skinny jeans (1 black, 1 maroon), a tan sweater with white polka dots, a sheer black blouse with white polka dots, aaannnd a new purse.

Yeah, I went polka-dot-crazy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolate leather trousers and a gold lurex sweater


----------



## Aust99

Aust99 said:


> I got these skirts in the Black Friday sales.... I can't wait until they arrive.
> From Jibri.... An Esty independent designer....
> 
> The first one I got in black to yellow.
> View attachment 105613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105615


FINALLY received these skirts today.... Well 2/3 anyway. The yellow one didn't arrive but I'm sorting that with the shop (esty store)... The colourful one doesn't quite fit, almost there so will try to fix that myself.... 

This ones perfect!! 
Cross post from what your wearing thread.

ATTACH]106209[/ATTACH]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Aust99 said:


> FINALLY received these skirts today.... Well 2/3 anyway. The yellow one didn't arrive but I'm sorting that with the shop (esty store)... The colourful one doesn't quite fit, almost there so will try to fix that myself....
> 
> This ones perfect!!
> Cross post from what your wearing thread.
> 
> ATTACH]106209[/ATTACH]


Oh, that is gorgeous! The fit is just perfect for you.


----------



## Inhibited

Jeans... think they maybe skinny jeans though :-( 

View attachment blue jeans.jpg


View attachment green jeans.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Great threads everyone - love that spotty skirt, Nat!

Felt like it'd been a while since I got some new underwear, so I just treated myself to this set. Wit woo, haha!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Cute!! And it looks awesome on you!!



Aust99 said:


> FINALLY received these skirts today.... Well 2/3 anyway. The yellow one didn't arrive but I'm sorting that with the shop (esty store)... The colourful one doesn't quite fit, almost there so will try to fix that myself....
> 
> This ones perfect!!
> Cross post from what your wearing thread.
> 
> ATTACH]106209[/ATTACH]


----------



## bbwfairygirl

CastingPearls said:


> Chocolate leather trousers and a gold lurex sweater



OMG, want! Leather...mmmmmmmm


----------



## melinda333

This lovely little purse:






I don't care about what they say about big girls and crossbody bags. They look great on me and the strap on this one is pretty long.


----------



## CastingPearls

I attempted to buy two tees at the gym today but- objected to the The Biggest Loser logos on them so they gave me them for free and I'm going to customize the mofo out of them with Hello Kitty iron-on appliques and cover it all up.


----------



## Surlysomething

I didn't buy this, but I did get it for Christmas.

:wubu: 

View attachment penningtons_709848_7_0 (1).jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Tops.................................. 

View attachment olivia ivory.jpg


View attachment ivory.jpg


View attachment black olivia.jpg


----------



## Oona

Seeing as how I got effed out of my cute pink and black Chucks... I just ordered these from Zappos


----------



## Tad

I know they weren't your first choice, but they still look like nice kicks, Oona 

As for me, I was out running another chore at lunch, and decided to pop into a Big&Tall store in the same complex, thinking that maybe their 42" pants would be cut a bit more generously. Tried some on, and they were not a good fit. Tried on a pair of 44" black cotton dress pants, and they sat much better. Then tried on a pair of 44" grey (with some texture to the colour) light weight dress pants in a mix of artificial fabrics, that had some stretch in them, and I've not had pants look that good on me in years. And they were on clearance. (no pictures because the store doesn't show their stuff online at all)

And now I'm freaking out a bit, because I jumped from a 42" from regular stores to a 44" with stretch from a fat guy store.....didn't think I'd gotten THAT much fatter. And by buying them was I giving myself permission to stay this big? IDK..... ack!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> I know they weren't your first choice, but they still look like nice kicks, Oona



Thanks! I like em! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Tad

Pics of the trousers I mentioned above.


----------



## melinda333

Tad said:


> And by buying them was I giving myself permission to stay this big? IDK..... ack!



Whenever you need a new piece of clothing think "just because I'm fatter today doesn't mean I shouldn't look gud!"


----------



## one2one

Gingembre said:


> Felt like it'd been a while since I got some new underwear, so I just treated myself to this set. Wit woo, haha!



Omg, that it so cute!


----------



## Victoria08

I got my first ever pair of yoga pants today. So comfortable!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought a sports bra for the first time in many ages. I was doing some aerial front kicks to see if i could and boy, the girls need better support


----------



## veggieforever

*Today I felt very brave and bought "that" pair of distress and ripped denim shorts I have been ogling for the longest time, for my holidays in June to Benidorm. I am kinda terrified of showing my ample legs off but I adore the shorts and am not going to let that get in the way of me and tanned pins! ;o) xXx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Today I felt very brave and bought "that" pair of distress and ripped denim shorts I have been ogling for the longest time, for my holidays in June to Benidorm. I am kinda terrified of showing my ample legs off but I adore the shorts and am not going to let that get in the way of me and tanned pins! ;o) xXx*



Yay! I'm so glad you got shorts! Now, you better wear them!


----------



## veggieforever

*Thank you Oona, sweetie!! I was thinking of you and heard your words in my head as the cash register "ka-ching'd!" lol Thanks sweetie. I just love 'em!  xxx*


----------



## melinda333

I'll be joining the shorts club soon! I've been thinking about buying these for the last couple of days. People love my legs...I should show more of them.


----------



## noseovertail

bought this shirt today  the leggings were mine


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you got shorts! Now, you better wear them!



*You betcha I will be wearing them, sweetie!  I have not worn shorts my entire adult life and I plan to enjoy my hols, let my hair down and allow my legs see the light of day! haha! xXx*


----------



## Pandasaur

2 halters in blue and pink

http://www.debshops.com/metallic-lace-plus-size-halter-top/400003157358,default,pd.html


----------



## Gingembre

Pandasaur said:


> 2 halters in blue and pink
> 
> http://www.debshops.com/metallic-lace-plus-size-halter-top/400003157358,default,pd.html



Oh, they're lovely!


----------



## azerty

noseovertail said:


> bought this shirt today  the leggings were mine



Beautiful outfit


----------



## b0nnie

Bought this dress at Torrid today 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

I was digging through my closet and found a lot of fabric. I bought a new sewing pattern to make me a cute sundress out of this red material with white hearts on it

I also bought a brunette wig!! I'm excited. Sometimes I wanna be a brunette so now I will be able to do that periodically without killing my own hair lol yay


----------



## Surlysomething

Super cute. Fits you perfectly and a really beautiful colour.





b0nnie said:


> Bought this dress at Torrid today


----------



## Aust99

noseovertail said:


> bought this shirt today  the leggings were mine


Loving your look! . Great top. 


b0nnie said:


> Bought this dress at Torrid today



Looking great... Cool dress Bonnie!


----------



## EMH1701

Got this on clearance. Good deal if you ask me. 

View attachment 571114.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought this, thanks to the 50% off coupon  I don't see not having sleeves for a couple of months but i can always throw a jean jacket or cardigan over it


----------



## largenlovely

Yay I got one of my patterns today. It's not my size but I took Megans advice and am gonna alter the pattern to fit me. I'm make a variation of the red shirt  

View attachment pattern.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My fiance is coming to see me in a little under a month to visit me from Australia. Sooooo....

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ZEBRA-BLACK-BRIEF-LACE-ANIMAL.aspx?QOID=0014-70324-1270

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ANIMAL-FLORAL-PANTY-LACE-TRIM.aspx?QOID=0014-93038-1270 (in Animal Floral)

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ANIMAL-PRINT-BRIEF-NO-SHOW-MICR.aspx?QOID=0014-18246-1046

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/GREY-BOYSHORTNO-SHOW-LACE.aspx?QOID=0014-18215-1056

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/NEW-ANIMAL-PRINT-BRIEF-5PK-CC-CTN.aspx?QOID=0014-09567-1148 (in Animal Print)


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My fiance is coming to see me in a little under a month to visit me from Australia. Sooooo....
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ZEBRA-BLACK-BRIEF-LACE-ANIMAL.aspx?QOID=0014-70324-1270
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ANIMAL-FLORAL-PANTY-LACE-TRIM.aspx?QOID=0014-93038-1270 (in Animal Floral)
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/ANIMAL-PRINT-BRIEF-NO-SHOW-MICR.aspx?QOID=0014-18246-1046
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/GREY-BOYSHORTNO-SHOW-LACE.aspx?QOID=0014-18215-1056
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/NEW-ANIMAL-PRINT-BRIEF-5PK-CC-CTN.aspx?QOID=0014-09567-1148 (in Animal Print)



I mean this in the most kind and loving way........................you will not be wearing any panties the entire time he's here!!!!! :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LOL. That is probably mostly true. But I do imagine we'll have to leave the house at some point, lol.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I went to Lane Bryant to buy jeans, but they're phasing out the right fit jeans and there were no petites left in the store at all, never mind in my size.

There weren't the new Genius Fit in anything but the old red triangle, which I can't wear. Guess I'm not looking for a new jean to buy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

:wubu:

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Aust99

Very pretty


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


>



Gosh that's lovely, where's it from?


----------



## dharmabean

Off of a plus sized clothing group on facebook! I believe she said it was from Torrid.


----------



## ConnieLynn

From woman within / one stop plus. I love that the chemise has an underwire and should actually be big enough up top. 


View attachment 107554


View attachment 107555


View attachment 107556


----------



## Pandasaur

I bought these today and they make my legs look freaking awesome!! Im in love!! Good buy for 12 bucks!


http://www.shoehunting.com/finds/rocket-dog-clara-tan-guatemala-striped-wedge-sandals/


----------



## Gingembre

Bought this to wear to a friend's wedding. Will dress it up with a nice white cardigan and fascinator, tan shoes and a tan bag.


----------



## dharmabean

LOVE LINDY BOP!!




Gingembre said:


> Bought this to wear to a friend's wedding. Will dress it up with a nice white cardigan and fascinator, tan shoes and a tan bag.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> Bought this to wear to a friend's wedding. Will dress it up with a nice white cardigan and fascinator, tan shoes and a tan bag.





Too cute! Love it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought 4 metres of jersey knit fabric in a grey leopard print, 2 metres of a sheer polyester in a fuschia and grey leopard print, and fuschia double fold bias tape to match.

Gonna be attempting to sew almost an entire summer wardrobe.


----------



## Tracyarts

Shoes from Target. Except that in person, the purple is not quite so vivid. 







Tracy


----------



## dharmabean

Originally 79.99
Total Item Values: $ 55.95
[ - ] Less Gift Coupon: - $ 25.00
[ - ] Less Privilege: - $6.19
[ + ] Add Shipping Charges:$ 11.95

*TOTAL: $ 36.71*


----------



## BeachLovinBBW

SUPER cute, Dharmabean. Where is that from and where is the coupon? TIA!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's totally an eShakti dress. I looked at it too.


----------



## dharmabean

BeachLovinBBW said:


> SUPER cute, Dharmabean. Where is that from and where is the coupon? TIA!



eShakti.com ... just as BBM mentioned!

1st Discount Box is the code you get when you sign up for their email alerts.

2nd Discount Box was code: THRDSBUTNS


----------



## CaAggieGirl

dharmabean said:


> eShakti.com ... just as BBM mentioned!
> 
> 1st Discount Box is the code you get when you sign up for their email alerts.
> 
> 2nd Discount Box was code: THRDSBUTNS



Just ordered two tops saved a total of 49.76, giving me a total of 47.09 after shipping .

40% off second item
Dharma's code
$25 first time buy GC

SOOO excited


----------



## HottiMegan

If you go on Eshakti's facebook page, like it and you can vote on spring dresses to get $20 off. It ends today. I just happened to find it a few minutes ago. The code you get when you vote is good for 10 days. Combine that with the new registration, i'll be getting a $75 dress shipped for 39. Gotta wait till thursday (payday) to get it. Then I'll post


----------



## x0emnem0x

Beef jerky... grape cigars... a fifth of Captain Morgan, and new underwear. I'd say today was pretty successful.


----------



## Tracyarts

This Faded Glory top from Walmart. But one each in white and coral. 






I love the fabric, it's a soft and thin rayon spandex knit, very full and flowy, perfect for hot weather. And it's longer than it looks in the photo, more of a tunic length as opposed to a standard shirt length. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought this today




Eshakti.com
With the new account $25 off
The coupon mentioned above $20 off
and the Mother's day sale of $10 off I got this dress for $29 shipped 


eta: That $20 off code is: FB15APR


----------



## HottiMegan

I have such a long torso, every swimsuit i wear needs some sort of alteration. So this year i decided to try a tankini. I just hope it wont be too big.



it's from OSP


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> I have such a long torso, every swimsuit i wear needs some sort of alteration. So this year i decided to try a tankini. I just hope it wont be too big.



That is a really cute suit! I'm opposite of you - short torso. Last year I ordered a bunch of suits from One Stop to try on, kept one and sent the others back. Below is the one I really wanted, but it was very long. Just FYI in case you end up shopping again.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks for the suggestion. I am hoping this one i got will work. I am hell bent on losing 30lbs this summer so i'll need a new suit at some point during the summer again.


----------



## b0nnie

Bought the shirt and shorts today from Melrose 

View attachment 020513-2031(001).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Very cute! I love the colours in the shirt, so pretty!




b0nnie said:


> Bought the shirt and shorts today from Melrose


----------



## b0nnie

Thank You


----------



## Tracyarts

These MBT sandals I ordered came in the mail today:






I've worn different brands of rocker bottom shoes and sandals, and all of them give me just a little bit more "on foot" time before my back pain makes me have to sit and rest. They're not a miracle cure or anything, but I'll take what I can get. 

I'd heard good things about MBT brand shoes, but they were always well out of my price range. I was browsing Amazon looking for walking sandals, and found a few MBT styles that were marked down considerably. This particular one had good reviews, and seemed adjustible enough to work with my feet because of the velcro closures, so I ordered a pair. 

I've only worn them around the house this evening, but they fit well and really improve my posture. I'll probably wear them out to the walking track tomorrow morning and see how far I can go before having to sit.


----------



## HottiMegan

this:




and this:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bought this gown at Catherine's. Not usually a 'gown' girl, but it's super soft and cool, like a washed a thousand times t-shirt.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ConnieLynn said:


> Bought this gown at Catherine's. Not usually a 'gown' girl, but it's super soft and cool, like a washed a thousand times t-shirt.



Oooh I like that... it's cute and looks comfy!


----------



## ConnieLynn

This bra, right now. These are really comfy and pretty, and come in my size! I have one already, so adding to the collection.

View attachment 108281


----------



## HottiMegan

I couldn't resist getting another eshakti dress with two $20 off codes i could combine, making the grand shipped total of $34


----------



## sarahyourprincess

This amazing peplum shirt  I thought this style would look terrible on me but it's super cute!. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought an overstock Eshakti dress, i think it'll be perfect for my brothers beach wedding in September. Can't wait to get it but can't share a pic right now cuz it's no longer on the site to share a pic


----------



## HottiMegan

I just bought a swim bra. My swimsuits leave the girls without much support. I saw this in a Jessica London catalog claiming that it dries as easily as a swimsuit. I'm excited to try it. We go swimming at least 3 times a week and when we join the gym, it'll be more!


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay, i'm a bad girl.. got this too:


----------



## Tad

That looks like a cool option to have, Megan--please follow up with how it works for you, I could imagine getting one of those for my wife, since she's complained about lack of support in some suits.

============================

Not exactly today, but a slew of new clothes.

First, for work in the summer I like short sleeve button down shirts, especially the oxford cloth types. But theyve actually been hard to find the last couple of years. I was checking out the Fathers Day sale at Eddie Bauer, and they had this style, and by some miracle hadnt sold out of XL in the two colours that I liked best, so two new shirts for the Summeryay!

Second, about ten weeks ago I went to the biannual visit from one of the companies that does custom tailoring in Hong Kong. You go to see them when their travelling show is in town, get measured up, choose fabrics and styles, and 2-3 months later your clothes come. Ive bought shirts from this outfit before, but this time I took the splurge and got a suit made. My only current suit was never a great style on me, is out-dated looking, and to be honest seems to have gotten too tight. Anyway, my clothes came yesterday! Suit and three shirts, and everything fits great. Not that I expect to need to wear the suit any time soonmy generation is all married and our parents arent dying off yet, so I dont have many weddings or funerals to attend, and I dont get a lot of other occasions where a suit is needed, but I feel better knowing that it is there when I do need it. Now to keep my size relatively unchanged so that I can still wear it when I need it!

I did try catching a couple of pics with my phone, but.they are pretty bad fails. I include them purely for comic relief at my lack of auto-portrait skills.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sounds like a good clothes haul 
Ill let you know how i like the bra when it comes. It'll probably be next week some time.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tracyarts said:


> These MBT sandals I ordered came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worn different brands of rocker bottom shoes and sandals, and all of them give me just a little bit more "on foot" time before my back pain makes me have to sit and rest. They're not a miracle cure or anything, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> I'd heard good things about MBT brand shoes, but they were always well out of my price range. I was browsing Amazon looking for walking sandals, and found a few MBT styles that were marked down considerably. This particular one had good reviews, and seemed adjustible enough to work with my feet because of the velcro closures, so I ordered a pair.
> 
> I've only worn them around the house this evening, but they fit well and really improve my posture. I'll probably wear them out to the walking track tomorrow morning and see how far I can go before having to sit.



Hi Tracy. I'd be interested in your feedback about how these are working for you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

eShakti is an evil, evil temptress with their sale section, man. EVIL. :bow:





Ruffle Front Polka Dot Dress
Yes, those are pink dots on a turquoise dress! LOVE it!







Halter Neck A-Line Dress







Eyelet Corset Poplin Dress
Love the eyelet lace on this one!!! I'm obsessed with polka dots and eyelet lace... but it's so hard to find for 90+ inch hips. 







Houndstooth Print A-Line Dress
For work. 



*Annnnnnd, the grand finale.... *





The Verona Dress
This one I picked up to use for more casual upcoming wedding activities - showers, etc. ​


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> This bra, right now. These are really comfy and pretty, and come in my size! I have one already, so adding to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 108281




Why can't i get such pretty bra's in my size here thats so cute all I see are the same dozen bras all the time and they are boring and expensive



BigBeautifulMe said:


> eShakti is an evil, evil temptress with their sale section, man. EVIL. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffle Front Polka Dot Dress
> Yes, those are pink dots on a turquoise dress! LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halter Neck A-Line Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelet Corset Poplin Dress
> Love the eyelet lace on this one!!! I'm obsessed with polka dots and eyelet lace... but it's so hard to find for 90+ inch hips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houndstooth Print A-Line Dress
> For work.
> 
> 
> 
> *Annnnnnd, the grand finale.... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Verona Dress
> This one I picked up to use for more casual upcoming wedding activities - showers, etc. ​



I love them all you will look super cute in all of them Ginny and perfect for spring/summer in Australia


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Amanda!  That was exactly my thought.


----------



## dharmabean

80.00 Dress 
Bought for 21.71...

I effin love eshakti when sales are good.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just ordered this dress to wear to a wedding/reception. Ordered it in 3 sizes, so fingers crossed that one fits decent! I'll go through shoe trauma once I have the dress in hand.

And what happened to wearing hosiery? Is it suddenly passé?

View attachment 108805


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 108808

ASOS sale got my attention again... I'm loving the quality of the blouses for work for very reasonable prices, especially when on sale.


----------



## Tad

Nice finds, both ConnieLynn and Aust. It is good when you can find what you want (my battle this summer: trying to find my wife simple, good quality, t-shirts)


----------



## ConnieLynn

My go to tee comes from OneStopPlus. They ship international. I typically order 4 at a time and never pay full price. They put them on sale as the season/colors change, so always some discounted or in the clearance section. Right now buy one /get one 50% off, plus an extra 30% off total order with coupon code OSPSUNSHINE. 

Sizing on tees by size chart is pretty accurate. I pick size based on my largest measurement (hips).

I go for 3/4 sleeve and vneck, but they have different configurations. Also, they have polo shirts with generous sleeves.

http://www.onestopplus.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?qoId=0007-35671-1166






Tad said:


> Nice finds, both ConnieLynn and Aust. It is good when you can find what you want (my battle this summer: trying to find my wife simple, good quality, t-shirts)


----------



## Tad

Thanks Connie-Lynn--looks like a great site! I've not so far been willing to buy clothes without being able to see and feel the fabric, but given what is in stores up here lately we may have break down soon  (and man, sizing charts.....I did identify one possible t-shirt that would fit her criteria (v-neck, short sleeves, solid colour, no ruffles, pleats, or other decorations...). Bust and waist? size 16. hip? size 22! Normally she runs a size or maybe 2 larger for hips, never seen three before, lol.


----------



## Gingembre

and





Ordered online - hope they work out - concerned the dress may be too short and the jacket too small. We'll see


----------



## Aust99

Are they from New Look Laura?


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> Are they from New Look Laura?



Yes indeedy! As is 90% of my wardrobe!


----------



## Aust99

Ha ha... ASOS makes up 80% of mine.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just ordered this with my birthday money  

View attachment CL0027306_OSL.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

OneStopPlus has let me down. I have not received the dress I ordered and need for an upcoming event. So I drove to the 'city' today and shopped at Catherine's. Bought a backup dress (below), plus a couple of beach dresses, a few new tops, and some new bras. They were having a big clearance sale.

This dress is going to show more of my upper arm than I like, but I've decided to just say screw it 

View attachment 108982


----------



## ConnieLynn

Love both of these. This seems to be the most popular color this season, which makes this pale girl happy.




Gingembre said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered online - hope they work out - concerned the dress may be too short and the jacket too small. We'll see





HottiMegan said:


> I just ordered this with my birthday money


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 108988

Trying a new website called The Iconic. It's an online store that stock many different brands and it offers very quick delivery and excellent returns. I'm trying two new (to me) Australian brands. I got the leggings for free in the sale.


----------



## breeislove

i'm so excited that i got this in the mail on friday. 






authentic, albeit discontinued, coach ashley satchel. it's gorgeous. and i only paid $110 out of pocket!


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a coupon at the Avenue for my birthday. They had a clearance on nearly everything in the store.. So i picked up a few things. I could only find the image of the shirt i got. I got it in a purply pink though. I also got a skirt. I am not much of a skirt girl but i kept coming back to it. It's a knee-ish length black and white striped skirt. I am going to have fun figuring out what to wear it with. I also got a sunset orange/red maxi dress with some braided straps and a braided embellishment on the chest part. I LOVE maxi dresses for the summer! I wanted a cover up but they didn't seem to have any. I'll be looking online.


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> Love both of these. This seems to be the most popular color this season, which makes this pale girl happy.



I didn't set out for pink but it was overstock at Eshakti, making a normally $100 dress $50 shipped. I too like pink cuz i'm so fair skinned.


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay, while looking on the avenue website for images of today's purchases, i picked up a pair of jean shorts and this for a swimsuit cover up: 





Both the shorts and the dress were 50% off. Actually everything i got today was extra on sale. Nearly all of the store was on sale.. you guys might want to check it out. An extra 25% off clearance items too! The sunset dress i got was marked $58 and i got it for $15


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm a bad, spendy girl.. I got this too. I hope it fits:


----------



## HottiMegan

Okay slap my hand.. I'm so bad!! This is one of those dresses you can wear in many configurations. I have wanted one for years and Avenue had it on sale for $29.


----------



## Victoria08

New skirt, blouse, belt, and cropped cardigan. I <3 summer sales


----------



## HottiMegan

Super cute!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been on a kicker for teal/turquoise/light blue things lately. Think Princess Jasmine  

So I bought a new bra and a tank top in that colour 

Problem is that I'm looking for other shirts. I want sleeves (at least elbow length or more) and I want to show a fair bit of neck/skin at the collar. Like... My ideal would be a deep scoop neck. 
But I don't know where to find a shirt like that in the colour I want. It's like they don'T make that style anymore. And last year, I bought 5 shirts like that just to have a bunch of colours. 

Another problem is being on a budget. There's no way I'm spending over 25$ for ONE shirt. No matter how bad I want a certain style.

Would anyone know where I can find a plain but somewhat sexy shirt in the colour I'm looking for? The best option would be US sites. I have a PO box in NY, so they wouldn't need to ship to Canada. (Love being on the US border, lol)


----------



## breeislove

Victoria08 said:


> New skirt, blouse, belt, and cropped cardigan. I <3 summer sales



that's such an adorable outfit. i'm jealous!


----------



## breeislove

i bought new bras and underwear (excited!!) along with a little bit of beauty haul. i love buying beauty/hygiene/health products - almost as much as office supplies!


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Baby Lips stuff is SOOO GOOD! I have them in every variety. I love them all. Some of them even give a tint to the lips  Which is pretty awesome.


----------



## breeislove

CarlaSixx said:


> The Baby Lips stuff is SOOO GOOD! I have them in every variety. I love them all. Some of them even give a tint to the lips  Which is pretty awesome.



agreed. i also have the entire collection. they're my absolute favorite!


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> I'm a bad, spendy girl.. I got this too. I hope it fits:



I got this today in the mail.. I LOVE IT. I didn't know i could wear Asos cuz it stops at a 22 or 24 but this was big enough with room to spare and i usually wear between a 28 and 32. Of course now i have a big wish list of their stuff i want


----------



## ConnieLynn

Started shopping this weekend for shoes to go with the dress. Odd colors in the dress, so now I know why they show it with a nude shoe 







I have short and wide feet, plus needs to be a comfy low heel (I'll be wearing them for hours). All the nude shoes I've found have been much too tall. Finally found this shoe today at Kmart. Very comfortable! 

View attachment 109107


So, maybe not the perfect outfit by my standards (I really wanted a different dress), but dress and shoes for $75, which ain't bad


----------



## cinnamonkiss

Suze said:


> When you buy something fashion related it would be great if you post it her. I need stuff to envy and drool on since I'm broke!
> (I know it's reversed psychology, but it works for me, hah )



A beautiful king size sheet set at targets!!!  can't wait to use them


----------



## CarlaSixx

I bought a bunch of stuff at michaels to make jewelry  
So excited! Summer gear is awesome.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## azerty

Very nice outfit


----------



## Oona

Two new Interview outfits! Yay! 










Oh lord.... now I'm nervous


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Two new Interview outfits! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord.... now I'm nervous



Realy nice. They suit you very well : beautiful


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I scored big (no pun intended) at JC Penney's Big & Tall section today

1 pair of Van Heusen dress slacks-regularly $45
2 pairs of dress shorts by The Foundry-regularly $42 each
Izod knit shirt-regularly $25
Van Heusen short sleeve button up-regularly $60
iJeans by Buffalo short sleeve button up -regularly $34
3 vintage style T shirts-regularly $30 each

Everything but the slacks was marked down on clearance. Sister in law applied for a JCP charge account and let me use the 10% off coupon. She also let me use her employee discount which for this weekend only was for 33% off everything.

What would usually be $338 worth of stuff, I was out the door for $113 and change.


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean - Super cute dress!



ScreamingChicken said:


> What would usually be $338 worth of stuff, I was out the door for $113 and change.



Way to shop


----------



## b0nnie

Didn't buy this exact corset and it was last night, but I put in a order for a solid black one similar to this.


BTW if anyone is interested, they are all handmade, custom, and totally awesome...well worth the price. www.corset.net 

View attachment DSC_0006b - Copy (387x640).jpg


----------



## azerty

b0nnie said:


> Didn't buy this exact corset and it was last night, but I put in a order for a solid black one similar to this.
> 
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested, they are all handmade, custom, and totally awesome...well worth the price. www.corset.net



How beautiful. They suit you so well


----------



## b0nnie

azerty said:


> How beautiful. They suit you so well



Thank you


----------



## Ashley1985

Went to the Victoria's Secret PINK store and got some black sweats with hot pink hearts and a matching pink zip hoodie with the words "PINK" in black across the front. Although wearing their stuff makes me look like a college co-ed, I love the VS Pink line.


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... I bought these awhile ago... But they just came in today  I was a little scared that they wouldn't fit right because I looked at the size chart and it didn't seem like it would fit... but they all do  And wonderfully so!
I am now a big fan of American Apparel t-shirts  haha!

So here's the ones I got. They are merch for a vlogging channel I've been following every day since it first started. lol

This shirt turned out to be so much nicer than the picture seemed. I'm very glad for that. The blue is even brighter and the screenprint looks even more retro.



[/URL]

This one I thought was awesome. It fits pretty much the same way on me as it does on the female model. 



[/URL]

And this last one has to be my fave. The fabric is awesome. It's like three types of thread blended together to make one colour from afar. The fabric is yummy and soft. Lots and lots of stretch. Totally worth it. I thought the vlogging tee would be my fave, as that's the one I was most adamant about buying... but nope... I like this one a whole lot more. Lol.



[/URL]

And since I've got plans with friends, I get to go out in them today  Yay!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I couldn't resist the $21 shipped price tag


----------



## missyj1978

Megan, SO cute! Great price as well!


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks  I was happy with another dot dress I got. This one is cute  I hope it fits!


----------



## Gingembre

First ASOS purchases! Very excited for their arrival!


----------



## Aust99

Omg Laura why haven't you bought from them before? I get at least one order a month. Lol


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> Omg Laura why haven't you bought from them before? I get at least one order a month. Lol



LOL I don't know! They're at the top end of my budget and I think they're a bit too trendy for me - there's too much bodycon! Think that has made me wary, haha!


----------



## Gingembre

Had a bit of a spend this morning, whoops! But these were bought with a voucher, so that doesn't count, haha!


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> LOL I don't know! They're at the top end of my budget and I think they're a bit too trendy for me - there's too much bodycon! Think that has made me wary, haha!



I get that. Because we're having opposite seasons I get a lot from their sales.... Buying winter stuff from ten now.


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> I get that. Because we're having opposite seasons I get a lot from their sales.... Buying winter stuff from ten now.



Oh yes, I never thought of that! Cunning!


----------



## HottiMegan

I saw this happy pack at Costco.


----------



## Gingembre




----------



## EMH1701

Went to my local Herbergers today since they were having a sale, and I badly needed a few tops for fall that were actually in fashion. I give away my outdated stuff and/or things that don't fit to charity a couple times a year -- this year, I gave away a lot. 

I will be able to wear these tops to work - we have a casual dress code with jeans allowed, and they'll look fine layered with cardigans when it gets colder.

Wanted to link to my other top, but I couldn't because they don't have it online. It's a purple reptile scoop neck top that's actually quite nice. Notations is the brand -- those are nice for layering in cool weather also.

Anyway, the sale is going on right now. It's unfortunate that the brick & mortar Herbergers stores do not go past a 3x (as far as I could see). They have fairly good prices, and more plus size clothes than a lot of stores do these days. I'm currently a 2x in many brands, 1x in a few...so I prefer to buy physical clothing & try it on. 

View attachment 641114.jpg


View attachment 621393.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

My brother's wedding is in 13 days. I have a beautiful pinkish dress to wear. (the one i posted in July from Eshakti) I'd love to not have to cover up my arms but the wedding is in Monterey on the beach. Even in the summer, you need a sweater. So I got this one in black. I'm going to pair the dress with this sweater and a pair of black flats or nude sandals. I haven't decided. now i need to think hair accessories and waht have you.. 

View attachment 2308_50525_mc_0347.jpg


----------



## Victoria08

I did some retail therapy today....I bought this coat and this really pretty red lace dress!


----------



## Surlysomething

I love that coat, i've been coveting it!





Victoria08 said:


> I did some retail therapy today....I bought this coat and this really pretty red lace dress!


----------



## AuntHen

One of my new Fall outfits (except the leggings, I already had those)!! 

Remember the Sears "back to school" catalogs? I think I was channeling their poses haha


----------



## azerty

Realy nice outfit, it suits you very well


----------



## Donna

fat9276 said:


> One of my new Fall outfits (except the leggings, I already had those)!!
> 
> Remember the Sears "back to school" catalogs? I think I was channeling their poses haha



You are just too damn cute for words. Where did you find that cute dress?


----------



## AuntHen

azerty said:


> Realy nice outfit, it suits you very well





Donna said:


> You are just too damn cute for words. Where did you find that cute dress?



thank you both 


Donna... Burlington Coat Factory. They actually have very well made dresses!


----------



## Donna

I just ordered this dress from eShakti (my first order from them.) I am having second thoughts and thinking of cancelling the order. Thinking I would style it with this cardigan from Torrid and blue leggings/tights. Just not sure if I am young enough to pull off such a bold print any more.


----------



## Oona

Donna said:


> I just ordered this dress from eShakti (my first order from them.) I am having second thoughts and thinking of cancelling the order. ... Just not sure if I am young enough to pull off such a bold print any more.



Keep it! Bold prints aren't just for the physically young! If you want to rock that, rock it! I think it'll look fabulous on you


----------



## Gingembre

Oona said:


> Keep it! Bold prints aren't just for the physically young! If you want to rock that, rock it! I think it'll look fabulous on you



I also say keep it! I like what you have planned to style it with as well, but you could always pair it with navy leggings and matching cardigan if you wanted to tone it down. I don't think you're ever too old for a nice print though, and that's a very nice print!


----------



## Donna

Thanks ladies; I am trying to shake up my wardrobe a bit from my "uniform" of tunics with dress pants and I love the yellow/navy blue combo. I already have a navy cardigan so I think I will go with that combo as Gingembre suggested. Perhaps I will add a yellow hairband or a cute yellow bracelet to this ensemble.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I love it, Donna! Keep it - and post pics when you wear it!


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I love it, Donna! Keep it - and post pics when you wear it!




I 2nd or 3rd what everyone else has said Donna. I am sure you will look smashing!


----------



## Donna

I went a little overboard at eShakti, hoping they all fit. I also ordered this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026058/Virginia-dress and this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0028422/Colorful-owl-print-side-tie-neck-top. All because of a weird need to use a $30 gift card that was about to expire. I've heard folks praise them for years but I was too big for their line. Recently I bought this http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026550/Vintage-stripe-knit-top on one of the Facebook clothing groups and loved it, so I was convinced to take a "leap." Still want the yellow cardigan from Torrid, and I think it would go great with the owl blouse. 


My credit card is crying right now.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Donna said:


> I went a little overboard at eShakti, hoping they all fit. I also ordered this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026058/Virginia-dress and this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0028422/Colorful-owl-print-side-tie-neck-top. All because of a weird need to use a $30 gift card that was about to expire. I've heard folks praise them for years but I was too big for their line. Recently I bought this http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026550/Vintage-stripe-knit-top on one of the Facebook clothing groups and loved it, so I was convinced to take a "leap." Still want the yellow cardigan from Torrid, and I think it would go great with the owl blouse.
> 
> 
> My credit card is crying right now.



Oh, credit cards are gonna cry. And yes, use up gift cards before they are worth $0!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Donna said:


> I went a little overboard at eShakti, hoping they all fit. I also ordered this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026058/Virginia-dress and this:http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0028422/Colorful-owl-print-side-tie-neck-top. All because of a weird need to use a $30 gift card that was about to expire. I've heard folks praise them for years but I was too big for their line. Recently I bought this http://www.eshakti.com/Product/CL0026550/Vintage-stripe-knit-top on one of the Facebook clothing groups and loved it, so I was convinced to take a "leap." Still want the yellow cardigan from Torrid, and I think it would go great with the owl blouse.
> 
> 
> My credit card is crying right now.



Nobody is too big for eShakti! They custom make things to whatever your measurements are if you're past their 6X. I love them.


----------



## ashmamma84

Very cute stuff, Donna! I appreciate how inclusive eshakti is for all who wear women's clothing.


----------



## Gingembre

Nice haul, Donna! 

I love Eshakti stuff, I wish they would ship internationally.


----------



## Donna

Gingembre said:


> Nice haul, Donna!
> 
> I love Eshakti stuff, I wish they would ship internationally.




I have often said that someone could make a nice little business out of acting as a liaison/broker between out of country buyers and businesses who will not ship overseas. It wouldn't take a great deal of capital, just someone savvy with postal and dry goods tax rules.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EDIT: OH NO. You're right. They don't ship to anywhere but the USA and Canada. Nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> Nice haul, Donna!
> 
> I love Eshakti stuff, I wish they would ship internationally.



There are plenty of mail forwarding businesses that people use everyday to get around that fact.... Very reasonably priced too....


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> There are plenty of mail forwarding businesses that people use everyday to get around that fact.... Very reasonably priced too....



O rly?! Hmm, good to know for when my bank account is in better shape (despite the reasonable prices!), thanks.


----------



## AuntHen

I found this little beauty on CLEARANCE!! Woot :bounce:


----------



## Oona

fat9276 said:


> I found this little beauty on CLEARANCE!! Woot :bounce:



Super cute!! I love the double clasp!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got this today. I couldn't resisit:


----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought these boots. I hope they fit.


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I bought these boots. I hope they fit.



Cute! I need to buy myself a pair of brown boots this year.. i have like three black pairs. (I love the cold weather on the mountain so i can wear oodles of boots!)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Applebees for dinner, and some cute little button covers for my Samsung Galaxy Axiom.


----------



## MystiqueFantasy

i have become a ebay nut since i started modeling and get all kinds a ncie stuff for my photo shoots, this one being one of my favorites and got it only for 2.88  

View attachment 151121487386_1.jpg


----------



## MystiqueFantasy

4.65 on ebay  

View attachment 321208306480_1.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I just bought my hubs size medium work shirts. (he wears casual business clothes to work.. so docker type pants and polo shirts) He wore an xl three months ago. I miss his Buddha belly.


----------



## AuntHen

I actually got these yesterday but whatev! 

They were dirt cheap and I can't wait to wear the red one with boots and a scarf (fall/winter attire) :happy:


----------



## EMH1701

I got this one on sale today in black:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/charter-club-plus-size-jacket-faux-leather-zip-front?ID=984530

Was about 40% off in the store. 

View attachment blackjacket.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I took advantage of Payless BOGO cuz i needed tennis shoes for the gym. (I couldn't find half of my only pair)
I got these:



and these




I also got a grey and a black pair of leggings for the gym since most of my stretchy pants are too big for me these days.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I took advantage at Payless too Megan!  Great minds think alike. :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan

LillyBBBW said:


> I took advantage at Payless too Megan!  Great minds think alike. :kiss2:



lol  
Is that boot from their wider calf line? I was curious about them.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> lol
> Is that boot from their wider calf line? I was curious about them.



Yes. This is the Zayne (sp??) boot in wide calf. I have issues with wide calf boots because while my calves are wide my ankles aren't so boots often look too baggy down below on me. Also my limbs are apparently very long because tall boots are usually too short. These boots have come the closest to fitting me just right of all the boots I've tried this season and I've tried a LOT. They're keepers.

ETA: To give you an example of how skinny my ankles are, I've devoted an entire afternoon this weekend to taking in all the capri legging I bought this season because they all flare out on the lower half of my leg. I bought them all a size too small too.


----------



## HottiMegan

I know your skinny ankle pain. I'd say mine are almost near normal sized and a lot of leggings are loose on me unless they're slightly too short. I too hate the baggy ankle look. When I'm not shopping with the family, i might spend some time trying those boots on  I want a tall brown pair.


----------



## EMH1701

I bought these from my local DSW. They're Aerosoles. 

I have a job interview tomorrow at work and needed shoes. 

View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I spent $68 dollars today and got a new pair of pants for working out and 3 shirts at the Avenue. I might go back and use my 30% off coupon next week 



i got one like this in a deep dark teal.





If i like it, i'm going to get the one in blue too.




I got these to work out in but they're probably a regular wear kind of pants too 
I also got a purple /pink striped tee shirt but it was on clearance so i couldn't find a photo for it. I plan on going back when i have more time next week. I had just 15 minutes to shop because we did it before i went to my martial arts graduation this afternoon. I'll drop the menfolk off on Tuesday at martial arts and spend a lot longer looking around


----------



## Oona

Finally got some booties!  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Cauuuttteee!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got all this for my birthday. Got it earlier this week.
I'm missing something in the shot but can't remember what.
Lol.

A hat.
Moustache scarf.
Moustache texting gloves.
Special Effects hair dye in Virgin Rose.
And two bottle of Challenge Sport for men. It's a replica of Chanel's Allure Homme Sport. Which is one of my faaaave men's scents.

I also got a Yankee Candle jar.  But that's not fashion. lol.


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> I got all this for my birthday. Got it earlier this week.
> I'm missing something in the shot but can't remember what.
> Lol.
> 
> A hat.
> Moustache scarf.
> Moustache texting gloves.
> Special Effects hair dye in Virgin Rose.
> And two bottle of Challenge Sport for men. It's a replica of Chanel's Allure Homme Sport. Which is one of my faaaave men's scents.
> 
> I also got a Yankee Candle jar.  But that's not fashion. lol.



You are really beautiful


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was a fatty and had McDonalds but I stayed on the more healthy side and instead of getting some Mcdoubles for cheaper, spent like 4 bucks on one of the grilled premium wraps... I am just in love with them!


----------



## Oona

I went way overboard and upgraded the sound system in my car... Stereo, speakers, sub (and box) and an amp.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 111497

Replacing some much loved items.... Trying some new items and some bather bottoms.


----------



## archivaltype

HottiMegan said:


> I spent $68 dollars today and got a new pair of pants for working out and 3 shirts at the Avenue. I might go back and use my 30% off coupon next week
> 
> 
> 
> i got one like this in a deep dark teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i like it, i'm going to get the one in blue too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these to work out in but they're probably a regular wear kind of pants too
> I also got a purple /pink striped tee shirt but it was on clearance so i couldn't find a photo for it. I plan on going back when i have more time next week. I had just 15 minutes to shop because we did it before i went to my martial arts graduation this afternoon. I'll drop the menfolk off on Tuesday at martial arts and spend a lot longer looking around



I really love that black top! We have one in a like a monetesque blue purple and green print that just went to 9.96 too


----------



## HottiMegan

archivaltype said:


> I really love that black top! We have one in a like a monetesque blue purple and green print that just went to 9.96 too



ooh! I might have to back and check out some of the clearance stuff!

Speaking of Avenue.. i hit their online Thanksgiving sale:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I am on my way to a country (Australia) where I won't be able to buy clothes in my size, and where it will cost me a million dollars to ship things over (if a company will even ship there). Consequently, I'm stocking up before I go. Nightgowns, bras, robe, underwear, shrugs, etc... all the essentials I own that are currently threadbare and falling apart and need replacing. And I picked up a few eShakti dresses because I have only about three dresses that fit I can wear out and look "put together" right now. Keep in mind that these are geared towards warmer weather because it's summer there right now.  

eShakti Cotton Poplin Halter

View attachment cottonpoplin.jpg


As a halter, this has a half-bare back (it will just cover my bra strap) so I think it will look elegantly flirty paired with this Torrid Lace Back Shrug:

View attachment torridshrug.jpg


This eShakti Asymmetric Neck Plaid Sheath Dress: 

View attachment eshaktiplaid.jpg


I'll pair it with a brightly-colored shrug (probably teal or pink). 

And lastly, this beauty, the eShakti Sheer Diamond Check A-line Dress:

View attachment eshaktidiamond.jpg


----------



## it's only me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am on my way to a country (Australia) where I won't be able to buy clothes in my size, and where it will cost me a million dollars to ship things over (if a company will even ship there). Consequently, I'm stocking up before I go. Nightgowns, bras, robe, underwear, shrugs, etc... all the essentials I own that are currently threadbare and falling apart and need replacing. And I picked up a few eShakti dresses because I have only about three dresses that fit I can wear out and look "put together" right now. Keep in mind that these are geared towards warmer weather because it's summer there right now.
> 
> eShakti Cotton Poplin Halter
> 
> View attachment 111584
> 
> 
> As a halter, this has a half-bare back (it will just cover my bra strap) so I think it will look elegantly flirty paired with this Torrid Lace Back Shrug:
> 
> View attachment 111588
> 
> 
> This eShakti Asymmetric Neck Plaid Sheath Dress:
> 
> View attachment 111587
> 
> 
> I'll pair it with a brightly-colored shrug (probably teal or pink).
> 
> And lastly, this beauty, the eShakti Sheer Diamond Check A-line Dress:
> 
> View attachment 111586



wow! you have such great taste in fashion, you & all of the other ladies on here, those dresses ARE BEAUTIFUL, I wish I wasn't so shy about wearing such things, i'm one that tries to hide all of my curves, I haven't quite embraced them all yet.


----------



## HottiMegan

A couple things for the cooling weather: 







The grey thing is a pair of slippers. I wear slippers like all day every day, so i need a few pairs


----------



## archivaltype

Everyone is having sales, so goodbye money for the next 2 months. 
I got a black pencil skirt with a gold foil design on the front panel at Macy's for 16 bucks, bras and gutchies at LB (50% off of everything on the site, I was over with before I even started) and some stuff from Torrid (50% off all clearance stuff, 30% off regular priced stuff and free shipping).
My favorite things I got are easily this brocade blazer




and this striped pencil skirt


----------



## HottiMegan

I need a new purse..


----------



## Piink

Just got to new pencil skirts, one solid black with leather-like accents and another black one with white lightening bolts, five new tops, and a pair of jeans ... Still need to f:nd a pair of shoes and some accessories to go with everything.

But, I don't get them until Christmas.


----------



## EMH1701

I picked up a couple of scarves from Amazon. I'm going overseas in the spring and wanted something for the trip. I really liked this polka dot one. It'll go nicely with my blue tops. 

View attachment bluescarf.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I got this at Ulta (the colors are actually very wearable and I like that you get bigger pans of the lighter colors, which are what I use more of). 







And this at Catherines (you can't see in the photo really, but it has fine silver threads running through it, so it's just a little bit sparkly).


----------



## HottiMegan

That's a pretty sweater!


----------



## Gingembre

This one:





And this one:


----------



## Gingembre

Oh gawd, sorry for the huge picture!


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered a light yellow long A-line knit tunic to wear with leggings. I also had gone to Ross yesterday and got a pair of fleece-lined sweater fabric clogs, and a black faux leather purse that has a long enough strap to be a true crossbody bag on me. And at the craft store, yarn to complete a diagonal striped knit skirt in shades of green, tan and gray, with a little bit of goldenrod or mustard-y yellow here and there. 

Tracy


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

EMH1701 said:


> I picked up a couple of scarves from Amazon. I'm going overseas in the spring and wanted something for the trip. I really liked this polka dot one. It'll go nicely with my blue tops.



Beautiful! I love scarves!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## LillyBBBW

I bought these. The studded shoes I already have but I like them so much I bought them again.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some comfortable as hell sandals from Ross. 






Also a few random odds and ends from the drugstore. A pair of aloe-infused spa socks to wear to bed, yellow nail polish to go with a yellow top I'd ordered, And a peppermint lip balm. 

Tracy


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:



Cool jumpers! Love that brand. Have had trouble shipping here though.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I just bought this awesome bag from ebags. I love love love it. Happy Valentine's Day to me!!  

View attachment bluebag.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Lotions, foam soaps, and more lotions OH MY! I love these sales!!


----------



## Tracyarts

Yep, I'm a fan.

Tracy


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cool ass shirt from Walmart.


----------



## Oona

Bought this painting off a local (kinda) artist yesterday. 

View attachment 1779729_713545232012773_596535876_n.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Antiqued finish denim jeans and khaki twill jeans. Both stretch fabric, both tapered leg. 

Tracy


----------



## x0emnem0x

Only the cutest clothes EVER from Lane Bryant AND Torrid!


----------



## Tracyarts

Lots of baby plants for my garden. But also a pair of gray sunglasses to add to my cheap shades collection. And a lemon flavored lip balm.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Yesterday, thanks to a friend I was able to buy several outfits for my new job...

We went to Catherine's to return something and I found some good stuff...3 pairs of pants..6 shirts. My favorite, I keep trying to post, but the image is far too small..anyway..they had some cute stuff. They had this amazing geometric tunic I wanted - but it was 100 bucks...went back on the rack. LOL. Maybe take a pic wearing it...

The last few years I didn't have to update my wardrobe due to my job did not require it..my new job does..so...these few pieces are very much needed...I still need some more things..but, this is an amazing great start.


----------



## Tad

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Yesterday, thanks to a friend I was able to buy several outfits for my new job...
> 
> We went to Catherine's to return something and I found some good stuff...3 pairs of pants..6 shirts. My favorite, I keep trying to post, but the image is far too small..anyway..they had some cute stuff. They had this amazing geometric tunic I wanted - but it was 100 bucks...went back on the rack. LOL. Maybe take a pic wearing it...
> 
> The last few years I didn't have to update my wardrobe due to my job did not require it..my new job does..so...these few pieces are very much needed...I still need some more things..but, this is an amazing great start.



Yay for new work clothes  A _great_ reason to go shopping


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't buy it today but i did on Friday. Had a coupon and a %age off. I've been playing with vintage/pinup style and thought this would be a cute addition


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HottiMegan said:


> I didn't buy it today but i did on Friday. Had a coupon and a %age off. I've been playing with vintage/pinup style and thought this would be a cute addition



Totally love that dress! So jealous....I still haven't been able to try eshakti and I realllllly want to.. Hopefully soon.


----------



## HottiMegan

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Totally love that dress! So jealous....I still haven't been able to try eshakti and I realllllly want to.. Hopefully soon.



I hope you get to try them soon! I love their dresses but can't afford them unless i have a coupon and it's on sale. Their quality is really nice and so unique. I always get compliments on them when i wear them out.


----------



## Oona

Bought these bad boys online tonight! 

View attachment Screenshot_2014-03-06-19-57-02~2.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Yarn, for a scarf or cowl to complete an outfit. I've been looking for the right color mix and finally found it. The outfit is a yellow tunic worn with antique finish denim jeans and jacket. The yarn has yellow, gray, aqua blue, rust, and hunter green with a slubby fine white thread in it. It's gonna look so awesome with the outfit. My knitting needles are flying through the project!


----------



## dharmabean

PunkyGurly74 said:


> .I still haven't been able to try eshakti and I realllllly want to.. Hopefully soon.





HottiMegan said:


> I hope you get to try them soon!



I :wubu: eshakti!! 

I totally get the coupon sales and referral codes. Next time I get a refer a friend code, I'll post it here, Punky. It's so worth it. I've managed to get a 120 dollar dress for 30.00. 

I currently have like 5 of their dresses. I'm so in love with Domino Dollhouse too. I just can't afford their clothes either. I really want this dress though:


----------



## AuntHen

I don't know if carrying plus sizes is new for the company as a whole or just at my location but I just found the cutest Spring/Summer dresses at Forever 21. 

I was so happy because I found just what I have been looking for/envisioning for this upcoming warmer season(s) :happy:


This one is so cute with the elephants: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=plus_dresses&ProductID=2000070070&VariantID=


I might start ordering from them online since I have an idea now how their sizes run and fit


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> I don't know if carrying plus sizes is new for the company as a whole or just at my location but I just found the cutest Spring/Summer dresses at Forever 21.



Cool--I love dragging my wife out shopping when we get down the US and are around different stores, and was missing Fashion Bug Plus. But, doh! A quick check with their store locator says that the places we mostly visit in the US have Forever 21 stores--but that they don't carry the plus sizes. Apparently there are not enough fat people in Mass or NH? Well, maybe we'll make it Syracuse NY some day....


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> I don't know if carrying plus sizes is new for the company as a whole or just at my location but I just found the cutest Spring/Summer dresses at Forever 21.
> 
> I was so happy because I found just what I have been looking for/envisioning for this upcoming warmer season(s) :happy:
> 
> 
> This one is so cute with the elephants: http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=plus_dresses&ProductID=2000070070&VariantID=
> 
> 
> I might start ordering from them online since I have an idea now how their sizes run and fit



Forever21 has plus sizes up to about a size 3X (22/24 - They tend to run a bit small). If you are bigger than that Forever21 has nothing for you except maybe shoes and handbags and accessories.

I think plus size is relatively new to their (Forever21) store.., less than 5 years I would say.

For women size 24 and under they can do Forever21, H&M, some Areopostale shops.

Old Navy has a good selection of plus size up to sizes (4X - They tend to run big)

Torrid also has nice stuff.


----------



## lucca23v2

dharmabean said:


> I :wubu: eshakti!!
> 
> I totally get the coupon sales and referral codes. Next time I get a refer a friend code, I'll post it here, Punky. It's so worth it. I've managed to get a 120 dollar dress for 30.00.
> 
> I currently have like 5 of their dresses. I'm so in love with Domino Dollhouse too. I just can't afford their clothes either. I really want this dress though:



I :wubu: eshakti! I ordered dresses and had to send them back because they were a bit big..lol, but I loved the fabric and the hidden pockets. Someone from work (a think woman) orderd dresses from them too and she loved it!


----------



## HottiMegan

My dress comes tomorrow. I got a surprise text from DHL saying that they're delivering it tomorrow :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## BigCutieMargot

dharmabean said:


> I :wubu: eshakti!!
> 
> I totally get the coupon sales and referral codes. Next time I get a refer a friend code, I'll post it here, Punky. It's so worth it. I've managed to get a 120 dollar dress for 30.00.
> 
> I currently have like 5 of their dresses. I'm so in love with Domino Dollhouse too. I just can't afford their clothes either. I really want this dress though:



omg! love love LOVE domino dollhouse. that dress is SO cute & i love how the model is styled. :smitten: now i wanna get off my butt & play dress up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm fixing to go buy Panda Express! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

Stupid DHL lied to me.. here it is 3pm the day AFTER they said i'd get a delivery and no dress. bastards.


----------



## dharmabean

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

THAT DOMINO DOLLHOUSE DRESS IS ON SALE FOR 25.00 - 31.72 AFTER SHIPPING.

AND I DON'T HAVE A JOB RIGHT NOW...

Screw you fates :: shakes fist at the sky ::


----------



## BigCutieAspen

couldnt help myself, MK handbag was calling my name


----------



## luvmybhm

got a pair of capri pants and 2 shirts on woman within clearance site. also had free shipping code, so got everything for 20 bucks! score!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nail polish. Also, Triple Chocolate Filled Muffins. Great Value brand. They're the best. They have a new design now though, the box is red and doesn't look like the one in the picture.


----------



## loopytheone

x0emnem0x said:


> Nail polish. Also, Triple Chocolate Filled Muffins. Great Value brand. They're the best. They have a new design now though, the box is red and doesn't look like the one in the picture.



That's nail polish? The bottle totally reminds me of lip balm!


----------



## x0emnem0x

loopytheone said:


> That's nail polish? The bottle totally reminds me of lip balm!



Yeah! It's double sided, pretty cool. Comes with a light base coat and then the other side is a more clear but glittery base to put on top of it. Turns out so cute.


----------



## HottiMegan

Another eshakti deal  The entire site is 30% off and i had a $30 off coupon so i'm getting this little baby for $22 shipped!!


----------



## luvmybhm

that dress is great! way to score a super cute deal.


----------



## HottiMegan

A little shopping spree:










All this stuff from the avenue and discounted..







Got these 50% off from osp.


----------



## lucca23v2

I got all of these from eshakti for the summer. 

View attachment blue dress.jpg


View attachment Maxi Dress.jpg


View attachment red dress.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

I also purchased the following.. 

View attachment bluejpg.jpg


View attachment got these in black.jpg


View attachment grey pants.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2

I got the shorts from womanwithin.. and the dress from Avenue

I guess I had a bit of a shopping spree. I still need shoes and a light jacket. 

View attachment I got 2 in black and 1 in charcol grey.jpg


View attachment dress from Avenue.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

i love the dresses you picked out.


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> i love the dresses you picked out.



Ditto on that!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

These days there are mostly two chains of plus sized women's stores up here: Addition-Elle and Penningtons. But they currently have the same owner. Pennington's was the place my wife's mom shopped at, your perfect source for all your baby-blue-sweatshirt-with-kitten-applique needs--so my wife has refused to set foot in it for years.

But the store where she usually got her jeans (Cotton-Ginny Plus) shut down a few years ago, and Addition-Elle has gotten more and more flaky about their jeans--very little in the way of solid, basic, jeans. Meanwhile, I'd scouted Penningtons quite a few times and saw that the new owners had shifted it to be the everyday basics store, with Addition-Elle trying to be the more dressy and trendy stuff.

So, on the weekend, finally got her to walk into a Penningtons, because all her old jeans were dying on her and she hadn't found anything she liked at Addition-Elle in over a year. Soon after she walked out with six pairs of jeans (2 each in three styles) and a new appreciation of the store. 

So, it wasn't anything that I bought, but I'm still exulting that finally she has jeans that are in decent shape, and isn't stressed about where she'll be able to find decent clothes.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Ditto on that!
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> These days there are mostly two chains of plus sized women's stores up here: Addition-Elle and Penningtons. But they currently have the same owner. Pennington's was the place my wife's mom shopped at, your perfect source for all your baby-blue-sweatshirt-with-kitten-applique needs--so my wife has refused to set foot in it for years.
> 
> But the store where she usually got her jeans (Cotton-Ginny Plus) shut down a few years ago, and Addition-Elle has gotten more and more flaky about their jeans--very little in the way of solid, basic, jeans. Meanwhile, I'd scouted Penningtons quite a few times and saw that the new owners had shifted it to be the everyday basics store, with Addition-Elle trying to be the more dressy and trendy stuff.
> 
> So, on the weekend, finally got her to walk into a Penningtons, because all her old jeans were dying on her and she hadn't found anything she liked at Addition-Elle in over a year. Soon after she walked out with six pairs of jeans (2 each in three styles) and a new appreciation of the store.
> 
> So, it wasn't anything that I bought, but I'm still exulting that finally she has jeans that are in decent shape, and isn't stressed about where she'll be able to find decent clothes.



There are plenty of stores here that ship internationally.. Like Lane Bryant..Torrid, Ashley Stewart...woman within, Avenue, Talbots, depending on her size.. they go to a size 24 i think.. If you catch them on sale days, you can make good buys for very little money.


----------



## lucca23v2

I can't wait for my dresses to come in from eShakti!


----------



## lucca23v2

HottiMegan said:


> i love the dresses you picked out.



Thank you!!


----------



## HottiMegan

lucca23v2 said:


> I can't wait for my dresses to come in from eShakti!



Waiting for the dresses is pure torture. That purple dress i posted up thread arrived in SAcramento on Friday and i only just got it yesterday! It was hell. I'm a very impatient girl


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tad said:


> Ditto on that!
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> These days there are mostly two chains of plus sized women's stores up here: Addition-Elle and Penningtons. But they currently have the same owner. Pennington's was the place my wife's mom shopped at, your perfect source for all your baby-blue-sweatshirt-with-kitten-applique needs--so my wife has refused to set foot in it for years.
> 
> But the store where she usually got her jeans (Cotton-Ginny Plus) shut down a few years ago, and Addition-Elle has gotten more and more flaky about their jeans--very little in the way of solid, basic, jeans. Meanwhile, I'd scouted Penningtons quite a few times and saw that the new owners had shifted it to be the everyday basics store, with Addition-Elle trying to be the more dressy and trendy stuff.
> 
> So, on the weekend, finally got her to walk into a Penningtons, because all her old jeans were dying on her and she hadn't found anything she liked at Addition-Elle in over a year. Soon after she walked out with six pairs of jeans (2 each in three styles) and a new appreciation of the store.
> 
> So, it wasn't anything that I bought, but I'm still exulting that finally she has jeans that are in decent shape, and isn't stressed about where she'll be able to find decent clothes.



Super husband bonus points.  You remind me so much of my hubby - he's always on the lookout for things that will make my life easier/better or trying to find solutions that will allow me to go places (adequate seating, etc.) That's how you know you've found one of the BEST FAs (and one of the best guys in general).


----------



## ssbbwstormy

the other day my boyfriend got me a mesh shirt, tanktop we dipdyed, jacket we bleached and turned into a vest, and some new underwear! took long enough finding everything in 5x. maybe i'll post pictures later


----------



## Tad

I can't claim too much credit, because it happens that I like to shop, and she doesn't. When it comes to pants I don't buy her anything without her trying it on, because most things won't fit right on her (she's all hip, bum, and thigh), which is also why we haven't tried mail-ordering yet. At some point when we are down in the states there are a couple of places I want to drag her to, to try stuff on. Once we know how the fit of certain brands/styles/cuts are, then they might be safe to buy by mail order.

On the other hand, I'm also a big believer in supporting stores that sell what you want. I'd rather be able to go into a store and look around and see/feel what the fabric is really like and try stuff on, than to look at pictures on the web and hope to get lucky. So given an option of buying locally, I will every time, otherwise those stores are less apt to be there when needed, right?


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> So given an option of buying locally, I will every time, otherwise those stores are less apt to be there when needed, right?



I completely agree with you! I love buying thing locally. I rarely buy things on-line. I like to see the material and quality of the item before purchase. But I have noticed that the stores no longer carry sizes bigger than a 26.. a 28 is pushing it.. and unfortunately for me, I have one of those bodies where I can fall anywhere between 26 and 30..so I have found that I have to shop more on-line lately.

One thing I have found when i was younger and was basically just hips, ass and tits, I would buy jeans that fit perfectly on my hips. Then my wonderful mom would tailor them for me. End result was always a perfect fit. Sometimes it is best to find things that fit well in your "problem" area and then have them tailored to your body. The fit will always be better. 

You can try Levis online. You can give them your measurements and they will tailor the jeans for you. It might be a bit more expensive, but you know they will fit everytime.


----------



## Aust99

A black shirt dress, leggings, a black bodycon dress with pink stripes at the bottom and a plain black cardigan to wear as the cooler weather sets in. All from ASOS curve. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't know what kind of Penningtons and Addition Elle's you have where you live, but the ones i've shopped at are not at all like you describe. Sure, they have pieces for different ages, but if you took a good look the variety they have is pretty amazing.

They're always coming out with new product lines as well. Addition Elle is carrying the William Rast line of jeans (Justin Timberlake's line), DKNY etc). They both have very cute lingerie sections and an awesome active wear collection.

I'm a big girl and I always look good. Fashion forward and I don't dress like a frumpy sweatshirted Mom at all.




Tad said:


> Ditto on that!
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> These days there are mostly two chains of plus sized women's stores up here: Addition-Elle and Penningtons. But they currently have the same owner. Pennington's was the place my wife's mom shopped at, your perfect source for all your baby-blue-sweatshirt-with-kitten-applique needs--so my wife has refused to set foot in it for years.
> 
> But the store where she usually got her jeans (Cotton-Ginny Plus) shut down a few years ago, and Addition-Elle has gotten more and more flaky about their jeans--very little in the way of solid, basic, jeans. Meanwhile, I'd scouted Penningtons quite a few times and saw that the new owners had shifted it to be the everyday basics store, with Addition-Elle trying to be the more dressy and trendy stuff.
> 
> So, on the weekend, finally got her to walk into a Penningtons, because all her old jeans were dying on her and she hadn't found anything she liked at Addition-Elle in over a year. Soon after she walked out with six pairs of jeans (2 each in three styles) and a new appreciation of the store.
> 
> So, it wasn't anything that I bought, but I'm still exulting that finally she has jeans that are in decent shape, and isn't stressed about where she'll be able to find decent clothes.


----------



## Tad

Surly: my wife's impressions of Pennington's were formed in the early 90s, when it really was pretty horrific--at least around here. That it was where her Mom shopped was probably a factor too, lol. Totally agree that it is not that way now.....but yes it took two decades and a degree of desperation for my wife to give it another shot. 

As for Addition-Elle, the fashion-forward stance is pretty much her problem. You could say she is anti-fashion, she just wants plain basics that are not following any current style or trend much, so that fact that close to all jeans at A-E were pre-faded or distressed or had weird decorations (weird to her eye) ruled almost all of them out. The one style in 'curvy' that wasn't like that was about 20% polyester and quite thin--didn't really feel like 'proper' denim to her all (although she bought one pair, before we went to Penningtons).

Basically she shops like a guy: grudgingly, quickly, and conservatively. Basically wanting to walk in and buy the basic thing she has in mind and walk back out within five minutes. Which these days is much more Penningtons than A-E, which was why it was so good that she'd give them a chance again.


----------



## Surlysomething

Why does she hate fashion so much?

I think there really great pieces these days that fit well and are pretty casual without being "mom jeans" looking.



Tad said:


> Surly: my wife's impressions of Pennington's were formed in the early 90s, when it really was pretty horrific--at least around here. That it was where her Mom shopped was probably a factor too, lol. Totally agree that it is not that way now.....but yes it took two decades and a degree of desperation for my wife to give it another shot.
> 
> As for Addition-Elle, the fashion-forward stance is pretty much her problem. You could say she is anti-fashion, she just wants plain basics that are not following any current style or trend much, so that fact that close to all jeans at A-E were pre-faded or distressed or had weird decorations (weird to her eye) ruled almost all of them out. The one style in 'curvy' that wasn't like that was about 20% polyester and quite thin--didn't really feel like 'proper' denim to her all (although she bought one pair, before we went to Penningtons).
> 
> Basically she shops like a guy: grudgingly, quickly, and conservatively. Basically wanting to walk in and buy the basic thing she has in mind and walk back out within five minutes. Which these days is much more Penningtons than A-E, which was why it was so good that she'd give them a chance again.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> Why does she hate fashion so much?
> 
> I think there really great pieces these days that fit well and are pretty casual without being "mom jeans" looking.



I have to tell you.. I love shopping, but i hate fashion. I buy things that look good on me, but I hate trying on clothes, I hate going into the stores..

Specially when I look for shoes. For a big girl I had small feet. Up until 3 years ago I was wearing a size 7.5/8.. now some shoes I have to buy them 9 which sucks. When they saw my fat ass slipping into small shoes they were shocked. lol


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know what kind of Penningtons and Addition Elle's you have where you live, but the ones i've shopped at are not at all like you describe. Sure, they have pieces for different ages, but if you took a good look the variety they have is pretty amazing.
> 
> They're always coming out with new product lines as well. Addition Elle is carrying the William Rast line of jeans (Justin Timberlake's line), DKNY etc). They both have very cute lingerie sections and an awesome active wear collection.
> 
> I'm a big girl and I always look good. Fashion forward and I don't dress like a frumpy sweatshirted Mom at all.



I'll second this. I'm right across the border, so I get the bonus of Canadian stores in addition to the US ones. I wouldn't say that all of Penningtons is my taste or style, but I can get some nice basics there. Yeah, they have the applique stuff, too, but no worse than Catherine's. I use it more for work outfits or simple casual stuff. I've gotten a lot of compliments on the things I have picked from there. I've taken people older than me and younger than me to shop, and they've found good stuff.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Missamanda

x0emnem0x said:


>



That dress looks really good on you!
I bought converse the other day too lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Missamanda said:


> That dress looks really good on you!
> I bought converse the other day too lol



Thank you! I got it from this place called Ross Dress For Less... it's like a classier GoodWill. LOL. But it was super cute! I had my pink bra on which look stupid LOL but my other one was dirty. I would be wearing a black bra with it.

And Converse are the best... we're obviously twins. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Had to rebuild my work wardrobe from scratch now that I'm job-hunting more seriously out here in Aus. eShakti doesn't ship out here, and not one of the dresses I've bought from them have wound up being really work-appropriate, so I decide to get some basic maxis in stretchy fabrics from some of the usual suspect stores (I'm too big for "standard" sizes, even past size 36, so I'm stuck with stretchy fabrics), along with some good shrugs/cardis to accessorize them and dress them up a bit. We'll see if it works!

*Dresses*

OneStop:










(but in solid black, not this print)





(Also in black... I swear, I'm not turning goth.)

ASOS Curve:










(Will be paired with leggings)

Sanctuarie.net:










(Paired with a full-coverage cardigan on top!)





(purple)

(Cardigans in post that follows...)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

(Cont.)

*Cardigans*





(in Pretty Violet and Dark Turquoise)










(in black)





(in black and pink... I already had this in black but left it in a cab ... I love this shrug!

I also picked up a few belts and a couple pairs of leggings at Torrid.


----------



## HottiMegan

Nice haul!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Nice haul!



Thanks.  It's amazing how much black (or black and white) is in it. I'm normally a bright-colors person. Most of the maxis were just only available in black or in pastels (which I'm not really a fan of) or prints I didn't like. But I'll brighten them up with the cardis and other accessories, I guess.  I already have white and red cardigans here, too.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> Surly: my wife's impressions of Pennington's were formed in the early 90s, when it really was pretty horrific--at least around here. That it was where her Mom shopped was probably a factor too, lol. Totally agree that it is not that way now.....but yes it took two decades and a degree of desperation for my wife to give it another shot.
> 
> As for Addition-Elle, the fashion-forward stance is pretty much her problem. You could say she is anti-fashion, she just wants plain basics that are not following any current style or trend much, so that fact that close to all jeans at A-E were pre-faded or distressed or had weird decorations (weird to her eye) ruled almost all of them out. The one style in 'curvy' that wasn't like that was about 20% polyester and quite thin--didn't really feel like 'proper' denim to her all (although she bought one pair, before we went to Penningtons).
> 
> Basically she shops like a guy: grudgingly, quickly, and conservatively. Basically wanting to walk in and buy the basic thing she has in mind and walk back out within five minutes. Which these days is much more Penningtons than A-E, which was why it was so good that she'd give them a chance again.



She doesn't shop like a guy, she shops like a woman who has spent too much time in life trying on stuff that never fits right and has learned to go for the classics and not waste time on fluff. I'm exactly the same. I have 6 pairs of identical jeans in medium wash denim (100% cotton), and I would never go for distressed or decorations. I find shirts that I like and buy them in 6 colors, and I'll do the same thing with shoes.


----------



## dharmabean

This just happened. Oh yes it did. It went up for sale in a plus size selling group on facebok for $32 shipping included.

I. Cannot. Wait.


----------



## luvmybhm

got a pair of jeans off woman within...also scored big on clearance tunic shirts...


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been able to do some shopping this week, and managed to get quite a haul with sales and coupons. 

Clothes, all from OSP:

- Long stonewashed denim skirt (I've been wearing an old one a lot lately and it just needed replacing).

- Skinny leg stretch denim jeans in a bright blue color and a pinkish coral color.

- V neck tunic tee in an orange-ish red color

- Red boot flare stretch denim leggings. (This is SO not something I'd have otherwise bought myself, but it was free with a denim promotion because I ordered the skirt).

From Ross, a pair of white athletic sandals with gray trim, I needed some flip flops I could actually walk around in for extended periods. For around the house, some gray thong style house slippers with frou-frou chiffon flowers for decoration (that I might be removing). Also a pair of sunglasses with beige and orange frames. Some cologne (Britney Spears' "Island Fantasy"), and a case for the sunglasses. 

From the supermarket and drugstore: A couple of eyeshadow palettes, one with a more subdued peach color and one with a bright terra cotta color. A couple of lip glosses (peach and red), some nail treatment, and a bottle of textured nail polish (the sandy/sparkly kind) in an aqua blue color. 

At the fabric store I got a pattern to make a top to go with the jeans, but haven't decided on fabric yet. 

And then I stocked up on henna for my hair from hennaforhair.com

Tracy


----------



## Missamanda

From Cato I got 4 new camis to wear under things. I'm a fan of layering. One striped black and white, one baby pink, carolina blue, and a red one. Also picked up two sleveless shirts that were on sale. 









(still not sure why they have skinny models modeling the plus sized section but okay)​
Also picked up some new makeup because mine was getting a little old. Maybelline Colossal volume mascara, Covergirl Clean foundation, a new generic brow pencil and some eyeliner.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## LillyBBBW

Yes!


----------



## Phantasia

dharmabean said:


>



That dress looks like it was made just for you and fits beautifully! You look gorgeous in it


----------



## ConnieLynn

All from OSP and all have arrived. 

The small floral print tunic is awesome. Bought one, loved it, then ordered two more. Comfy and flattering. 

The tee is my standard Spring/Summer wear for work. Got it in 6 colors. Same with the capris.

Bathing suits and a couple of pairs of shorts for my beach vacation coming up next week. If they don't stare at my ass for the size of it, they'll be staring at the huge bright pink flowers plastered across it 

View attachment 114267


----------



## Missamanda

dharmabean said:


>



LOVE THE DRESS. You are so gorgeous. I know I'm a creep and tell you that everytime you post a picture but hello girlcrush.


----------



## dharmabean

Missamanda said:


> LOVE THE DRESS. You are so gorgeous. I know I'm a creep and tell you that everytime you post a picture but hello girlcrush.





Phantasia said:


> That dress looks like it was made just for you and fits beautifully! You look gorgeous in it



Thank you both!! I can't wait until Monday to wear it to work. I'm so in love with it. :smitten:

Missamanda - D'Awwww I have a girl crush from someone!!  :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

ConnieLynn said:


> All from OSP and all have arrived.
> 
> The small floral print tunic is awesome. Bought one, loved it, then ordered two more. Comfy and flattering.
> 
> View attachment 114267



I ordered this tunic from OSP in the blue color: 

http://media.plussizetech.com/roamans/mc/0530_00194_mc_3106.jpg

I generally hate stripes but it looked cute on the model. I am now wondering if I should've gotten the floral one you got. I would've wanted it in the pink color if I had gotten it.

Should I send the blue striped back and get the floral one? Or should I just keep the striped one? Looking for any advice on this folks.


----------



## Micara

Went on a ModCloth spree...
















If anyone would like a $15 off of $50 code (new customers), here is a link:

http://sharethelove.modcloth.com/a/clk/ts3Js


----------



## azerty

What a nice dress, it suits you very well


----------



## Micara

...and just bought my first dress from eShakti. 

(I think dharmabean inspired me)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Lane Bryant coupons in yesterday's mail is good for me,bad for my checking account!


----------



## dharmabean

Micara said:


> ...and just bought my first dress from eShakti.
> 
> (I think dharmabean inspired me)




I was looking at this dress!! (AND THE WHOLE BOHO COLLECTION OMG TAKE MY MONEY!!) :bow:


----------



## dharmabean

I got this for myself. My Ghostbusters purse broke, so.. I broke down. There is only one other one out there. <3 Mine is unique as I asked for a few changes on it. I had purchased it a month ago and she's finally finished/shipped it. I.CANNOT.WAIT.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dharmabean said:


> I got this for myself. My Ghostbusters purse broke, so.. I broke down. There is only one other one out there. <3 Mine is unique as I asked for a few changes on it. I had purchased it a month ago and she's finally finished/shipped it. I.CANNOT.WAIT.



Can't rep you yet, but I love that purse!


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I got this for myself. My Ghostbusters purse broke, so.. I broke down. There is only one other one out there. <3 Mine is unique as I asked for a few changes on it. I had purchased it a month ago and she's finally finished/shipped it. I.CANNOT.WAIT.



I LOVE that!!


----------



## lucca23v2

dharmabean said:


> I got this for myself. My Ghostbusters purse broke, so.. I broke down. There is only one other one out there. <3 Mine is unique as I asked for a few changes on it. I had purchased it a month ago and she's finally finished/shipped it. I.CANNOT.WAIT.



OMG!!!!! Where can i get one? My neice would go crazy for this bag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

My bag arrived today and it is SO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON!!!! 

French Birdy


----------



## Tracyarts

A pair of bright electric/turquoise blue stretchy jeggings from Walmart.

Clear orange framed oversized sunglasses from Marshall's.


----------



## Surlysomething

silky black floral pj capris
silky black pj shorts


----------



## Tracyarts

Some basic v neck cotton knit T-tops from Woman Within in neutral colors. White, black, brown, and olive green. Also some sandals from Ross. Cushy padded insole sport flip flops in fuschia and gray, also some dark brown leather flat slip-on sandals with antique brass brads on the straps.


----------



## HottiMegan

I also got two black tee shirts and a royal blue tee shirt for martial arts. I talked to my instructor and asked if i could bring in some shirts for screen printing to have a total uniform. I have the kimono top and pants but jsut wear a plain black shirt. So now i'll have three "official" shirts.


----------



## Aust99

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Had to rebuild my work wardrobe from scratch now that I'm job-hunting more seriously out here in Aus. eShakti doesn't ship out here, and not one of the dresses I've bought from them have wound up being really work-appropriate, so I decide to get some basic maxis in stretchy fabrics from some of the usual suspect stores (I'm too big for "standard" sizes, even past size 36, so I'm stuck with stretchy fabrics), along with some good shrugs/cardis to accessorize them and dress them up a bit. We'll see if it works!
> 
> ASOS Curve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will be paired with leggings)



How'd the asos stuff fit G? Success?? Did you like the fabrics and lengths?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Pink one is super cute and I love the way it fits and looks - definitely a tunic on me rather than a dress, though. Black one wasn't AS great, but still fits nicely - just a little thin (but possibly because it's a little tighter). Black one was nice and long though - perfect length-wise.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Actually you can see me wearing the pink one in the latest (Honeymoon) photo album I posted on Facebook.


----------



## Aust99

Great!! Will check it out. I buy A LOT from there lol and sometimes the fabrics are thinner then expected. I love that they stay up to date with trends in fashion.


----------



## spiritangel

OOh I might have to check out ASOS I always assumed it would not fit me

check out big time clothing company as well Ginny, Lisa's lacies have started to do plus sized fashion and most of it is super stretchy, I can't think but I know there is a made to measure plus size place specifically for workwear but the name escapes me I am sure it has the word threads in it somewhere.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> OOh I might have to check out ASOS I always assumed it would not fit me
> 
> check out big time clothing company as well Ginny, Lisa's lacies have started to do plus sized fashion and most of it is super stretchy, I can't think but I know there is a made to measure plus size place specifically for workwear but the name escapes me I am sure it has the word threads in it somewhere.



I only purchased super-stretchy fabrics, Amanda (polyester/spandex or jersey stuff). I figured nothing else would fit. So far so good, though. I'll look for those companies. Thanks.


----------



## loopytheone

I got a nice top with flamingos on it, a casual dress that says 'here comes the sun' in multicoloured shiny letters and a red top that says 'Out of your league' on it, which made me giggle! Feeling good today! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

http://www.stylishplus.com.au/

http://www.plussizedclothing.com.au/

http://www.styleandsubstance.com.au/ (worth looking through their pop up shop stuff they have some stretchy kiyona stuff as does another Aussie site and their prices on the sale stuff is good hit and miss with some of the other stuff)


http://www.curvyclothing.com.au/


the sale sections of the last two are worth checking out and the first one could be good for work wear as is bigtimeclothing.com.au 

I know shipping can bump stuff up yoursclothing.co.uk now go to size 36 in some things I got a couple of skirts and they fit me with plenty of room to spare in the 34-36 range (stretchy fabrics of course)

I did buy that dress as it was free post and I got a discount so it was just over $30 figured I would see how I go and keep it in mind

though my wardrobe has exploded of late 


I scored two Igigi dresses in the sale section of style and substance for under $60 don't know how they will fit till they arrive but now way I was passing that up 

Curvy clothing also has quite a few Kiyona stretchy jersey type dresses on sale atm as well 

so always worth looking at a sale section

Hugs hope that helps


lisaslacies.com.au (they also have stretchy pants that I love for not to bad a price)


----------



## HottiMegan

These arrived today..




These are backordered till next week.. so i have to figure out a tank top to go with the skirt and cardigan cuz i really want to wear it!!


----------



## spiritangel

and






and






and






and






and finally I have been in love with this since I first saw it but opted for the black and white butterfly one first 







and even better my first Igigi dress came today and it fits with room to spare


----------



## spiritangel

Ducks head in my defence I am saving $478 and 3 of these are Igigi dresses and I just well could not resist 


















and the last one is Kiyona (I have it in magenta but as it means I get free postage which is around $14 it seemed silly not to pay the extra $8 and get a dress instead)







must stop finding bargains


this is the first Igigi dress I got it was $44 I just yeah the other dresses were not there when I bought it and lets face it if any dont fit or look right they will have no problems finding new homes


----------



## ConnieLynn

spiritangel said:


>



Love this skirt!



spiritangel said:


>



Have considered buying this dress a number of times. Please please post a photo when you wear it.


----------



## luvmybhm

went to jcp tonight to pick up the pajama pants that we got my father in law for fathers day (ordered online and had delivered to store to save the crazy amount of shipping they wanted on 2 prs of pj pants). 

while i was there browsed big and tall for hub. found him a cute plaid izod button down for 8.99 usd. they had 2 super cute blue/blue&cranberry ones so i snatched those up for me  will be fun with my jeans.


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> Have considered buying this dress a number of times. Please please post a photo when you wear it.




if it fits I will do  can you believe I scored it for just $33 au :O


----------



## ConnieLynn

spiritangel said:


> if it fits I will do  can you believe I scored it for just $33 au :O



What a deal! I keep thinking it has the potential to be an incredible dress, but I never get off the money to order it.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some random makeup from the drugstore. Metallic gold foil nail polish, red lip gloss, and an eye pencil with dark brown liner on one side and frosted beige highlighter on the other.


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> What a deal! I keep thinking it has the potential to be an incredible dress, but I never get off the money to order it.



Sadly it is just all kinds of wrong on me  so will need to find It a new home )ie sell it to someone else shame I really loved it to


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Tracyarts

A couple of inexpensive red lip colors from Rimmel. I've been on a red lip color kick and Ulta had Rimmel on sale buy one get one half price. The first is one of the Kate Moss "Lasting Finish" lipsticks, with matte finish in a color called "kiss of life" (color #111). It's a highly pigmented warm vivid red on me, about as red as red gets. The second is one of the "Show Off Lip Lacquer" in a color called "big bang" (color #400). It's a liquid product, that isn't really a gloss or stain. I'd describe it as a highly pigmented liquid lipstick, very paint-ish. On me this shade is a bright primary red, along the lines of cherry kool-aid. Brighter than I expected, and right on the edge of my comfort-zone when it comes to bright colors.


----------



## spiritangel

just 3 skirts but 2 are more of the under a skirt type ones mesh and they were a double up so I can wear 2 so if I end up with any cute vintage type dresses I have them to go under it (they were on clearance for $10 each was spewing I paid $25 each a couple of weeks ago but oh well) I will have 2 each in red and grey when these arrive

and a black lacy skirt that is iffy as to if it will fit but for $25 thought it was worth a shot


----------



## Donna

From eShakti...I had it customized with cap sleeves since we aren't allowed sleeveless in the office. I figure this will be good for casual days over white capri leggings and blue sandals. Maybe some daisy earrings? 

View attachment 115000


----------



## AuntHen

^ cute Donna! Post pics?


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bra shopping. 

View attachment 115054


----------



## HottiMegan

I couldn't resist this. I don't have any fan-geek shirts and i just loved this one: 

View attachment c98b82dff21a59683309215605ab6444.jpg


----------



## EMH1701

http://www.sears.com/bongo-women-s-...4VA73136412P?sLevel=0&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL 

View attachment shoe.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Looooove them!




EMH1701 said:


> http://www.sears.com/bongo-women-s-...4VA73136412P?sLevel=0&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL


----------



## BigCutieMargot

View attachment il_570xN.374674225_kkz3.jpg


View attachment il_570xN.609639036_6914.jpg


View attachment il_570xN.613302914_f94u.jpg


View attachment Screen Shot 2014-06-23 at 11.29.55 PM.jpg


i went a little crazy today...:doh:


----------



## luvmybhm

woman within was having additional off clearance this week...got some more skirts, a couple of shirts and a pair of jeans. it says they are en-route.

woo!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a pair of pink flip flops with massaging insole like feature. I also got some Healthy, Sexy Hair soy leave in conditioner. Oh and some shampoo from Sally's that smells like orange cremesicle.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some brown leather flip flop sandals with nice cushy soles to walk around in, a bottle of this year's edition of the CK One Summer cologne, a few nail polishes (coral orange, ivory, and a coral orange glitter), and a couple pair of aloe infused spa socks to sleep in.


----------



## Tracyarts

I was given an early birthday present from a family member who will be off on vacation when my birthday comes around in a couple of weeks. A gift card for Walmart. Not that exciting maybe? But I was able to find some fun stuff. 

Stretch jeggings in a color approaching neon yellow but not quite as eye scorching. Atomic sunshine maybe? 

A cotton tote/purse with a small floral print in green, turquoise, and white. 

A veeeery small bottle of DK Be Delicious cologne. 

Leopard print fuzzy flip flop house slippers.

Sinful Colors nail polish. A pink cream color and pink crystal-ish looking glitter to wear over it. Also some Sally Hansen Insta-Dry topcoat. 
 
An orange with peacock feather print clamshell style eyeglass case big enough to hold my oversized sunglasses.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got money from my parents and father in law for my birthday. Eshakti has a buy two get one free deal.. I had coupons and a gift card.. So I HAD to get me some dresses! I really hope one works with my appley body.

I have a green one with this same cut that i love. The green one has a scalloped bottom though.:






I've been drooling over this one a while:





This one, I'm hoping and praying will look okay on me. It's a slimmer cut than I'm used to:


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> I got money from my parents and father in law for my birthday. Eshakti has a buy two get one free deal.. I had coupons and a gift card.. So I HAD to get me some dresses!



Happy Birthday to you and those dresses are so cute :smitten: You'll look wonderful in them - hope you'll post some pictures of you in them  I've never heard of Eshakti so I'm off to go browse  and about the last one - you can never go wrong with an a-line dress and could easily wear a light-weight sweater or blouse as a jacket with it - it is so versatile


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh, once you go to eshakti, you'll be in love if you like dresses! Most of my wardrobe is now eshakti. I love their stuff!! I get compliments whenever i wear their clothes!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Megan, that floral print is gorgeous!


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> Megan, that floral print is gorgeous!



It is! I have been drooling over that one for a while


----------



## Gingembre

Great dresses, Megan. Hope they all work for you. I wish eshatki would sort out international shipping though...other companies manage it!


----------



## dharmabean

HottiMegan said:


>



I have this dress in royal blue with white piping.. I love it. I wear it with a red petticoat, red shoes and red bolero vintage cardi. I love this dress!! I think you will too. One complaint, the straps are a bit long; for me at least. But I'm super short so... Depending on how tall you are, you might not have that issue.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I have this dress in royal blue with white piping.. I love it. I wear it with a red petticoat, red shoes and red bolero vintage cardi. I love this dress!! I think you will too. One complaint, the straps are a bit long; for me at least. But I'm super short so... Depending on how tall you are, you might not have that issue.



I have a green one with the same cut but has a scalloped bottom and decorative buttons. I absolutely love the dress. I had to take the straps in on that one. 
I sooo want a petticoat for some of my eshakti dresses! I am thinking of trying my hand at making one once school starts back up. 

My only bummer about eshakti dresses is i have to iron them. I hate ironing! I need a bigger ironing board. I just have a little table top one i bought while in college.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of getting a pair of saddle shoes to go with my retro style stuff


----------



## HottiMegan

Gingembre said:


> Great dresses, Megan. Hope they all work for you. I wish eshatki would sort out international shipping though...other companies manage it!



That is a bummer. Their dresses are so awesome. I haven't tried their skirts or shirts. I'm not much of a skirt girl. I'm also not willing to pay the cost of their shirts when i can get a dress for a comparable price.


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> I'm not much of a skirt girl.



If they have a skirt full enough, you could use that as a semi-petticoat. Amazon also has these that are reasonably priced and look cute - not sure on the sizing though:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQS9PX2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## HottiMegan

Took advantage of Avenue's 5, 10, 20, 30 sale with free shipping. 
This dress was one i've been wanting and was in the clearance bin.. it was on "clearance" for $25 but i used my 30% off coupon on it.




$5 dollar shades!







I love bracelets but have so few:


----------



## HottiMegan

Saisha said:


> If they have a skirt full enough, you could use that as a semi-petticoat. Amazon also has these that are reasonably priced and look cute - not sure on the sizing though:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQS9PX2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



sadly, my waist is too big. I have looked at plus size ones and they run for 60 bucks. I figure i can make my own at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Oona

Two pairs of sandals from Lane Bryant (totaling $18 after shipping and tax).

And an adorable dress from ModCloth. $26 after shipping, but it was 50% off, so it's a pretty decent deal. I love the faux leather accents ^.^ 

View attachment 10524796_796509193716376_138484605_n.jpg


View attachment Sandals.jpg


View attachment 10533747_796503910383571_520164056_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

dharmabean said:


>



OMFG, I love this. I wish I had the legs to pull it off (well, and that it came in my size, heh).


----------



## lucca23v2

dharmabean said:


>



I love this dress. I wish I could pull this dress off. my hips are too wide. and the pettie coat under would just make me look even bigger.


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


>



Love that! I was just looking online for some polka dot fabric to make something VERY similar. (only with halter strap or some sort of straps)


----------



## dharmabean

I"m a 30/32. 

I have big ass and belly.

This fits perfectly! 

Just need a red petticoat.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Just bought this. Impulse buy. Not sure if I have the stones to wear it.


----------



## Paul

Save it to wear for Halloween. Love it.



LillyBBBW said:


> Just bought this. Impulse buy. Not sure if I have the stones to wear it.


----------



## Saisha

View attachment 115540


Think I found my new bathing suit! Don't think I'd actually swim in it (not practical for that) but talk about fun


----------



## Saisha

A new eyelash curler - from the Dollar Tree lol


----------



## Micara




----------



## dharmabean

Micara said:


>




OO I pinned this last month!!You're going to have to send me pictures of it on you. Promise!! I want to know how it looks on a woman our size.


----------



## Oona

I went a little shopping crazy today...

I also purchased some black and blue work pants. 

View attachment c7d13b65eb7a2898e4065eb6c649cf6c.jpg


View attachment 8dfcf7077985d56dc64c1ca44e32eb7f.jpg


View attachment 10070704_hi.jpg


View attachment 10072701_av1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Oona said:


> I went a little shopping crazy today...
> 
> I also purchased some black and blue work pants.



omg! this stuff is so freaking cute! where did you find these?


----------



## Oona

BigCutieMargot said:


> omg! this stuff is so freaking cute! where did you find these?



The dress and sandals I got at modcloth.com

The pants and skirt I got at torrid.

They tempted me with sales and money off coupons... I spent about $75 but saved over $300.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Oona said:


> The dress and sandals I got at modcloth.com
> 
> The pants and skirt I got at torrid.
> 
> They tempted me with sales and money off coupons... I spent about $75 but saved over $300.



amazing finds... and those savings are even better! the lip print skirt makes me swoon.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

from forever 21:




haven't had a soft, basic hoodie in a long time... can't wait to lounge around, and go out for sleepy weekend breakfasts with a sloppy bun and this 




a textured skater skirt that i hope doesn't look too vulgar...ie ass hanging out.. fingers crossed!




this dorky necklace bc i'm really excited about getting married next year :blush:


----------



## cherylharrell

I wish I were small enough to buy in Forever 21.


----------



## MisticalMisty

What I bought:

View attachment 115800


View attachment 115801


View attachment 115802


View attachment 115803



A dress that makes me wish I had hips. Totally in love. Didn't buy, but sure want it! 
View attachment 115804


----------



## Oona

BigCutieMargot said:


> amazing finds... and those savings are even better! the lip print skirt makes me swoon.



I know! I fell in love with the lip print skirt the first time I saw it! I finally ordered it and with all the sales and coupons, it was only $8!


----------



## prplecat

Bought these a couple of weeks ago:







Ordered these yesterday:


----------



## luvmybhm

went on an adventure today and found a cute comic shop. hub got some comic books and i got this bag. love it!

View attachment 115826


----------



## Tracyarts

This Vera Bradley purse I've been wanting. The Mailbag crossbody style in the "Flower Shower" print. 






And a bottle of body spray from Bath and Body Works, the fragrance is "Hello Sun Shine", and smells fresh and citrusy without having any overly strong floral or sweet notes. It's a good hot weather fragrance.

Oh yeah, and a bottle of nail polish I picked up with a coupon at the supermarket. Revlon "Heavenly" which is a clear base with iridescent glitter.


----------



## LillyBBBW

prplecat said:


> Bought these a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered these yesterday:



I love the boots with the roses!


----------



## cherylharrell

Love the boots. If they were in double wide width I would love to have a pair.


----------



## Tracyarts

These red FitFlop sandals from Marshall's






I'd heard that they were comfortable to walk in and some styles ran wide so I've been keeping my eye out for them in discount stores. I lucked out and found a pair in my size on the clearance rack at Marshall's this afternoon and tried them on. The foot bed is wide enough that my foot doesn't hang off anywhere, and the strap is very adjustable. So even with my feet being swollen from the heat, they are not pinching or digging in. Also, the way they fit me, my feet don't slide down so that the thong is painfully jammed up between my toes. It seems like the strap is holding my feet in place. 

IMO, they are a big fat jar of awesome sauce and I'll be looking for more.


----------



## EMH1701

I bought this cute purse at Kmart. Yes, Kmart still exists. 

View attachment photo(1).JPG


----------



## luvmybhm

EMH1701 said:


> I bought this cute purse at Kmart. Yes, Kmart still exists.



yes, we have one here in my town. i can find some cute trend stuff for my daughters there. since they merged with sears i hate shopping their site, but will still stop in the actual store every once in awhile.

cute bag. the color is gonna go well with the richer tones coming in for fall.


----------



## HottiMegan

I wasn't going to buy clothes but then there was a SWAK sale at OSP and had to try them!
Got these two for the fall that is fast approaching:








I'll probably wear both with either leggings or my thigh high boots.


----------



## FionaForemost

Love this thread! I didn't buy but did receive today my first custom order from eShakti. Unfortunately, they are a little too big in the chest (not just the bust area, but all the way around the chest is about 6 inches too big). I love them all though and am going to contact a local seamstress to take them in. The length, the arms, the width for the shoulders - everything else is perfect!
View attachment d1.JPG
View attachment d2.JPG
View attachment d3.JPG
View attachment d4.JPG


I also got 2 bras and 2 pairs of panties from simply be. I wish they had more bras close to my size, their prices are amazing and the sets are super cute!





View attachment p1.JPG


I swear I ordered the 2nd pair in black, but I got nude/tan instead...which is fine, it's not as though black panties are difficult to come by. ha!


----------



## luvmybhm

those are both really cute. the blue one will be really easy to pair with a scarf, a cute denim coat or some fun accessories to change up the look

i bought a winter coat this week. a very basic 'mom' kinda coat with a hood and fleece lining. i generally don't wear a coat, so when i do, it is most likely super cold out. i am still on the look out for a cute lightweight winter coat in a trendier style.


----------



## prplecat

I found a couple of things at Goodwill on Monday. Got a red and green flannel dress for fall...it should look great with boots. In the men's section I found a denim jacket with the Looney Toons characters embroidered on the back!


----------



## HottiMegan

luvmybhm said:


> those are both really cute. the blue one will be really easy to pair with a scarf, a cute denim coat or some fun accessories to change up the look
> 
> i bought a winter coat this week. a very basic 'mom' kinda coat with a hood and fleece lining. i generally don't wear a coat, so when i do, it is most likely super cold out. i am still on the look out for a cute lightweight winter coat in a trendier style.



I never even thought of using my denim coat with that! thanks for the idea. I don't have any scarves but have always wanted to try and accessorize with them.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got these. I have been wanting a pair of saddle shoes my whole life, practically. I have been eyeing this up at Payless.com for a couple years. Then, they went on sale for back to school, plus i had a coupon. So I got them for $25 shipped. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they actually fit well!


----------



## FionaForemost

HottiMegan said:


> I got these. I have been wanting a pair of saddle shoes my whole life, practically. I have been eyeing this up at Payless.com for a couple years. Then, they went on sale for back to school, plus i had a coupon. So I got them for $25 shipped. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they actually fit well!



eep!! So adorable! I hope they fit, too and then you'll be off to the sock hop!!


----------



## HottiMegan

:really sad::really sad: They didn't fit


----------



## Deacone

I bought a little red dress today! It looks great on me, but I'll post pictures when I'm wearing it to a friend's wedding next week 

http://www.yoursclothing.co.uk/P/Re...d_Skater_Dress_With_Black_Patent-(22229).aspx

It's cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm taking a trip to Monterey with the husband for a friends memorial. I didn't know the woman but she was a friend from high school of hubs. So i got some stuff for the trip. We're going to be staying on the beach, in a nice hotel, i'm thinking of adding some lingerie to the mix too.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I'm taking a trip to Monterey with the husband for a friends memorial. I didn't know the woman but she was a friend from high school of hubs. So i got some stuff for the trip. We're going to be staying on the beach, in a nice hotel, i'm thinking of adding some lingerie to the mix too.



Where'd you get that stuff Megan? Looks really nice.


----------



## FionaForemost

I agree, those dresses and the necklace are especially gorgeous!!


----------



## HottiMegan

All of it was from Avenue.com  They have been having some great sales.


----------



## prplecat

I cheaped out a couple of days ago. A pair of slim-fit camo print cargo pants from Walmart, an olive men's t-shirt, a black men's T-shirt. Must have been feeling a bit...tough? :batting:


----------



## Tracyarts

I got some random stuff from Ulta today. 

The new Bare Minerals Bare Skin liquid foundation and special brush to use with it, a few clearance nail polishes, a packet of fragranced lotion skin towelettes, a couple pairs of aloe infused spa socks, some aromatherapy pillow mist, and a headband.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered these Alegria shoes today. I've never had a pair but heard all good things about them and this pattern/color was on clearance. I need closed toe shoes for cooler and wet weather that have plenty of toe room, so I'm hoping these work well. If not, I'll return them and get a pair of sandals with the store credit.


----------



## luvmybhm

megan...these are all very pretty! it's a tough reason for a trip, but i hope you can squeeze in some adventure!

tracy...let us know how the shoes work out. i like box toe shoes because i do have wider feet and they don't smush my toes.


----------



## EMH1701

Someone please rep Megan for me. The web site won't let me.


----------



## luvmybhm

i tried...but it won't let me either. it seems she is well loved


----------



## Oona

I bought my new favorite shirt today 

View attachment 0920141943.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

That's a great vest, Oona!


----------



## Gingembre

Bought the basics for my Hallowe'en costume whilst I had the time and money to order it, and enough time for them to arrive. I'm going as a witch, nothing exciting! I've bought some green tights (hope they fit!), this black dress: 



and this hat: 



.

The dress is my first order from chicstar - hope it works out. It was on clearance and I found a 30% off coupon so got the dress & shipping to the UK for £16. Bargain!


----------



## luvmybhm

omgosh i love that black dress! and you can wear it again after halloween! 

i am gonna check out that site. thanks!


----------



## Puddles

New winter boots, and a leather purse in mint condition from the thrift store for a $1.50...SCORE!! :wubu:


----------



## luvmybhm

my last order from woman within included a fleece sweatshirt that was on back order. it was supposed to ship in early november...but showed up today! yeah!


----------



## Tracyarts

This dress/tunic from onestopplus. I had a coupon code so figured why not?


----------



## Fat_Angel

Tracyarts said:


> This dress/tunic from onestopplus. I had a coupon code so figured why not?



Bought that same tunic this weekend as well! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tracyarts said:


> This dress/tunic from onestopplus. I had a coupon code so figured why not?





Fat_Angel said:


> Bought that same tunic this weekend as well! Can't wait to get it!



You ladies please let me know what you think of this tunic when it comes in. I'm on the fence about buying it.


----------



## Tracyarts

LillyBBBW said:


> You ladies please let me know what you think of this tunic when it comes in. I'm on the fence about buying it.



Okay, it came this afternoon. 

I like it but wouldn't have paid full price for it. The fabric is like a heavier cotton jersey T-shirt knit with just a little bit of stretch to it. Like thinner cotton legging fabric. It's a lot more casual looking in person. 

The colors are more muted and subtle in person too. But still pretty shades of dark teal, burgundy, etc... Muted jewel tones for sure. The pattern is on the back as well as the front. The neckline has a little bit of dark gold up at the hem. Not glitzy gold but almost like an antique gold, and subtle. IMO it doesn't add to it but really doesn't take anything away. And the little black placket at the top is part of the dress, not something the model is wearing under it. 

As far as fit, I usually wear a 4X or 30/32 and I ordered the 34W because I didn't want it to be clingy. It's loose but not swimming in fabric loose. Had I ordered the 32W it would have fit perfectly but then there is the risk of shrinking because it's mostly cotton. If it doesn't shrink when I wash it, it's still not too loose to wear as-is. I'm 5'10" and the length is mid-knee. So it can go as a tunic or a dress on me. I bought it to wear with leggings and boots, and it will work just fine for that. 

It's not really A line, more like a cross between a sheath dress and a T-shirt dress. Not much shape, but the fabric is light enough that it drapes nicely without clinging so it doesn't hang like a sack. Because of the way the print wraps around from front to back it really can't be altered much. 

One complaint, is the neckline. It is square-ish and wide, so my bra showed at the corners. I'll have to remember to wear a different bra or a black bra with it since only a little bit shows. Had I ordered the 32W it probably wouldn't have been an issue. 

I like it though and will certainly get enough wear out of it when it gets a little cooler.


----------



## luvmybhm

thanks for the review. some of the ww/osp stuff can be hit or miss on sizing. good to know about the material too!

was on there earlier and got some clearance stuff for hub for christmas. bathrobe and 2 pairs of chinos for 50.00

considering what we usually pay just for pants for him, it was a great deal.

fyi...i get ww free ship coupons all the time. did you know they work for osp as well? i used my ww free ship code today on osp and it worked! woo!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm a bad girl...








I needed some no-frills nightgowns since the nights are getting colder. I like these cuz they're slippery and rolling over is a breeze


----------



## luvmybhm

oh, i love the gray one at the top! very cool!

i found a bath robe on kingsize direct for 34.00 usd. it should be here next week. gonna put it away for christmas.


----------



## Tracyarts

This came in the mail today. I freaking LOVE it!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Loooooooooooove it! 

Where is this dress/tunic from? It's really really nice...


----------



## Tracyarts

~nai'a~ said:


> Loooooooooooove it!
> 
> Where is this dress/tunic from? It's really really nice...



onestopplus.com It's called the Print Panel Knit Shift Dress by Taillissime.

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/Print-Panel-Knit-Shift-Dress.aspx?PfId=360990&DeptId=11583&ProductTypeId=1&prefine=Clothing%20Size,1&ppos=186&Splt=0&StyleNo=0840#.VEgEbPnF_To


----------



## ~nai'a~

Thank you Tracyarts...

I will definitly go have a look at it! :wubu:


----------



## luvmybhm

still starting the christmas shopping. found more deals on osp for my hub. got 3 pairs of pants for him for 8.99 a pair with free shipping. score!


----------



## Tracyarts

A fleece jacket and coat from onestopplus.com. They're running a coat sale right now with a lot of styles 50% off. I also found two 50% off coupon codes online. So I did two transactions and got each coat for 75% off. If you need a coat or jacket and have any coupon codes, this is a great time to use them and save some serious bucks!

Photobucket is acting up so I can't post photos right now, but the first one is a casual fleece jacket with a fringed shawl collar and big patch pockets. I got the charcoal gray color, and with coupon it was all of $21.24. The second one is fleece also but a little longer and dressier. A military style coat with front placket buttons and a slight flare to the bottom. I got that one in black for $44.99.


----------



## Tad

ElizabethTucker said:


> Wow! It's really nice...........:eat2:
> How much is it?



The danger of reading through older parts of threads.....that post was from 2008, and Crystal hasn't posted here since 2010. So I doubt you will get an answer, and odds are that Old Navy doesn't carry that style anymore, but you can always check their web site. (sorry to be the bearer of bad new)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tracyarts said:


> This came in the mail today. I freaking LOVE it!



That is HOT.


----------



## HottiMegan

luvmybhm said:


> oh, i love the gray one at the top! very cool!



I finally wore the dress a couple days ago, it's so comfy and cute  I give it 5 stars


----------



## ashley112

This cute top
//cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0334/2653/products/CN174745-2T_1024x1024.jpg?v=1410774720


----------



## Tracyarts

Some awesome Lucky Brand clogs I found on final clearance. Technically they came in the mail over the weekend. 






They are surprisingly comfortable and meet my doctor's requirements for diabetic-friendly shoes. There's lots of toe room, and all of the leather that touches your feet (the lining and insole) is very soft and smooth so nothing pinches or chafes. They're actually as comfortable as some of the more expensive comfort and orthopedic brand shoes I have.


----------



## Tracyarts

This Vera Bradley purse, exact same print/colors and style. 






I actually found it in a little resale shop, so it was a pretty good deal. The only flaw is that the strap is wrinkled in a couple spots from being stored. But that will press out no problem. I think maybe somebody bought it, didn't like it, and then packed it away before consigning it. 

It's a crossbody, but only about mid-sized. The front pocket is just big enough to hold my phone on its side, but the body of it is surprisingly roomy because of the side panels. The strap is actually long enough to wear as a crossbody. Which is kind of a big deal because I have found that not all crossbody purses actually reach across my body.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^Cute purse!



I did some retail therapy:









All this from the Avenue..






These from Onestopplus.com
This is on backorder for a couple of weeks. I want to get a red cardi to go with it:


----------



## EMH1701

This dress from Amazon, because I'm tired of having nothing to wear to stuff. I'm petite, so it will go over my knees.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MQZEQ34/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

View attachment reddress.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

More retail therapy.. must.. stop.. shopping!














All of this 40-50% off. I really almost bought a purse too.


----------



## lucca23v2

HottiMegan said:


> More retail therapy.. must.. stop.. shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> All of this 40-50% off. I really almost bought a purse too.



I got this sweater in black and green.. but when I brought them they were on sale I think buy one get one.. something like that...good buys


----------



## HottiMegan

lucca23v2 said:


> I got this sweater in black and green.. but when I brought them they were on sale I think buy one get one.. something like that...good buys



I couldn't turn up the 50% off and i have been wanting a plain red cardigan to go with several of my dresses that are sleeveless and too cold to wear without one.


----------



## lucca23v2

HottiMegan said:


> I couldn't turn up the 50% off and i have been wanting a plain red cardigan to go with several of my dresses that are sleeveless and too cold to wear without one.



the sweater is so comfy...I love them. But they do tend to run a bit small...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Just bought these boots! Can't wait to get them. 

View attachment boots2.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^ Those are SOOOO awesome!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> Just bought these boots! Can't wait to get them.



*Lilly you are the baddest ass bitch I KNOW on here....ssssssh our SECRET * :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ahahahahaha! Thank you all so much. We'll see if I can pull them off.


----------



## Tracyarts

Urban Decay Naked 2 eyeshadow palette. 

I had been wanting one of the Naked palettes since they started coming out but couldn't justify the price because I had a ton of neutral shades already. But this week I've been going through my makeup and purging the stuff that I no longer had any use for. Things that were just too old and needed to go in the trash, formulas and colors that were never quite right for me, and all the random drugstore palettes that I bought for one or two shades and had already used up what was worth having. When I was done, I realized that I really didn't have much left that wasn't little jars of mineral powder eyeshadow, so I decided to finally splurge and get myself a nice big palette.


----------



## HottiMegan

Last night or the night before, i got this stuff 50% off at the Avenue with free shipping:


----------



## Tracyarts

Last night I got a bunch of beauty stuff, nothing too exciting, all "drugstore" brands. I am trying to up my beauty game but didn't want to spend a fortune when I really don't know what I'm doing yet. 

I had very few brushes, so I hit the brush mother lode in Marshall's and got a foundation brush, a concealer brush, an eyeshadow brush, a blush and contour brush, and a stippling brush. I also got a Maybelline lip gloss there in a bronze color. 

At Ulta I got a Physician's Formula nude/natural blush and also a pearly highlighting powder. And a pale peach NYX lip gloss and also an ivory/fair pencil that can be used for spot concealer and other things. Then a kind of slanted egg shaped beauty sponge and a L'Oreal True Match foundation (it's about the only drugstore brand that has a shade that's not only fair enough but not too yellow, orange or pink for me). Also some L'Oreal night cream, eye cream, and primer. I was going to also get a concealer and some day cream but they were sold out. 

I'll probably go to Target later this morning and look for the day cream and concealer.


----------



## Deacone

I bought myself a Christmas jumper! I usually hate Christmas, but this one was too good to refuse :>






http://www.teefury.com/legend-of-christmas


----------



## imaginarydiva21

could not resist this bag :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Tracyarts

A winter skull patterned cardigan from Torrid.


----------



## Tracyarts

Both from Torrid: 











That maxi skirt is looooong! I had to go two sizes down from what I would have usually bought to keep it from dragging the ground and I am 5'10". It's stretchy so having it fit tighter up top took up some of the length at the bottom.


----------



## luvmybhm

Tracyarts said:


> Both from Torrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That maxi skirt is looooong! I had to go two sizes down from what I would have usually bought to keep it from dragging the ground and I am 5'10". It's stretchy so having it fit tighter up top took up some of the length at the bottom.



super cute!


----------



## Rabecca

today i bought some new clothes for myself...winters is just not going anywhere..badly needed these new clothes..


----------



## Rabecca

lovely dress...love the lower part..


----------



## Tracyarts

I used my Torrid "haute cash" coupons to get half off of an order this morning. 

Nothing terribly interesting. A few knit tops/tees. One has black and blue stripes, the others have graphic prints. One of the print tops has the quote "Throw kindness around like confetti" on it, the other has a quote about music. Another maxi skirt like the black and white chevron one in the photo I posted earlier, but solid black. A black kind of twist front top/jacket too. Imagine a cardigan but you have to pull it on over your head because the front is a twist of fabric. A couple pair of leggings, one rib knit and one cable knit. I have one haute cash coupon left and signed up to go to a haute cash redemption event at the store this weekend where they're going to have a makeup artist, hair stylist, goody bags, etc... and will probably get some accessories. Honestly I'm just gonna go long enough to get my free shit and then book it on out of there because I am sure it will be shoulder to shoulder shoppers.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just bought a new PS3 controller off of Ebay since mine is pretty much shot. Bummer, too.


----------



## supersizebbw

I bought this swimsuit: http://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/beac...w.action?pdBoUid=1402#colour:Black/Blue,size:

I am yet to get the courage to buy a 2 piece.


----------



## Surlysomething

Are you going to wear it somehow? 




x0emnem0x said:


> Just bought a new PS3 controller off of Ebay since mine is pretty much shot. Bummer, too.


----------



## Tracyarts

A pure impulse buy. I have no idea what I will wear them with, but red leather boots? In my size? On clearance with an OSP coupon code, shipped for $49 and change? I couldn't not.


----------



## ~nai'a~

I fell in love with this bag 2 months ago... I was a good girl and resisted! 
Went back to «visit it» today and to my surprise, it was on sale for half price! Wou houuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! It's now my new friend! Hahahahaha!  :happy: 

View attachment sac Rimanchik.b.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

So I got my boots today. They're not as red as the photo shows. The color name is "burgundy", the photo shows a brick red, but the color of the actual leather itself is more of a dark orange based rust color. 

Which is fine. I was hoping for a brighter color, but I like what I got. The fit is great, the calves fit with enough room for narrow leg jeans, they don't pinch my toes, and they have a little bit of padding on the insole for walking. And the color will go great with all kinds of Earth tone clothes. 

I wouldn't have paid full price for them, and maybe not even half price. But for what I got them for, I think I got an awesome bargain and can't wait to wear them.


----------



## EMH1701

I found some cute tops on eBay that were gently used. I really hope they fit. 

View attachment flowertop.png.jpg


View attachment whitelacetop.jpg


View attachment lavender top.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

A clearance rack jacket from Catherine's. 

I had gotten a flyer in the mail about a clearance event at Catherine's and decided to check it out and stock up on panties while I was there. I found this jacket while browsing the markdown racks. 

It's from their special "Black Label" collection. I had seen it earlier in the season, and really liked it. But the original price was $184, which was just too much for a jersey knit jacket with fake leather trim. 

So I spotted one on the clearance rack tonight, and hell yes it was my size! With all the discounts, it ended up being $33. It doesn't come through in the photo very well but it kinda has a cool retro mod vibe about it.


----------



## lucca23v2

I haven't purchased it yet, but I think I will..lol 

View attachment cupcakes t-shirt.jpg


----------



## Tad

It was Saturday, not today, but whatever.....new shoes to keep at work. My old ones had worn through the hard part of the sole on one side, and were getting so lop-sided that they were starting to hurt my feet.

Two factors play into what I was looking for:
- I work in a smallish technology company, where fashion doesn't really happen much. I mostly wear dress slacks, but jeans on Fridays, and kind of alternate dress shirts and golf shirts. And while I'm mostly sitting at a desk I will go march up and down the five flights of stairs most days, and go for a walk at lunch when the weather isn't too odious, and I prefer not to have to change shoes for those activities--so I need something somewhat flexible.
- I have planar fasciatis (spelling?) aka heel spurs, so I need shoes that are quite soft, as impact is an aggravating factor that can cause it to flare up. The shoes I was getting rid of had been as costly as a good pair of running shoes.

The first place I go looking, they have some black leather slip on shoes under the Doc Marten name, but without the very aggressively distinct sole. I try them on and they fit well (even with the insoles I use), and are really soft for walking in--all in all very comfortable. I've only ever used lace up shoes before so the smooth shoe top looked odd to my eyes, but given the circumstances I figured it would do.

Only problem was that there was no price marked on them. With some trepidation I had a sales person check for me...... and found out they'd been marked down twice, and were now only $48! 

I bought them so quickly that I may have given the sales person whiplash, lol.


----------



## lucca23v2

I have been doing a bit too much shopping therapy... here is what I have purchased in the last two weeks..

http://www.avenue.com/en_US/embellished-band-hem-top-343399143.html?dwvar_343399143_color=331#start=71&sz=60&hcgid=tops&cgid=tops

http://www.avenue.com/en_US/ruffle-trim-shirt-353269431.html?dwvar_353269431_color=288#start=132&sz=60&hcgid=tops&cgid=tops

http://www.avenue.com/en_US/delux-stretch%E2%84%A2-bootcut-jean-%28dark-wash%29-28-32-210644352.html?dwvar_210644352_color=548#start=4&cgid=denim-boot-cut-jeans

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/abella+lindy+flat?prodId=273287&activeCats=cat10006,cat20068

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/me+too+limbo+ballet+patent+flat?prodId=dsw12prod5560056&category=cat20068&activeCats=cat10006,cat20068

this is just some of the stuff.. I also purchase a denim jacket... another pair of flats.. 2 purses... some lingerie... and I have bedroom fun stuff on back order...lol


----------



## Tracyarts

I went to Ross and got a few random things. 

An inexpensive black crossbody bag with fringe, a small bottle of Lady Gaga's "Fame" fragrance, and a small bottle of Gwen Stefani's Harajuku Lovers "Super G" fragrance. I like that I can get small bottles of fragrances there for around ten bucks now and then. Especially if it's one I like well enough to want to wear but not well enough to want to invest much money in.


----------



## luvmybhm

i got some basic color tunic shirts on woman within. they were having clearance, so i got a bunch of colors.


----------



## Tracyarts

Embroidered leg jeans on sale from Roaman's. I'll have to try them on when they get here to see if they are long enough. Thankfully return shipping is free if they don't work. I went by inseam length, which was listed as 29" but that's a petite in their sizing. I'm 5'10" and petite jeans should be capris on me. But their tall jeans are ridiculously too long on me and the average length are borderline too long, they drag if I wear very flat shoes. I guess my height is more in my torso, and I also wear my jeans down at my belly button instead of high on my waist. So crossing my fingers that these will work with flat sandals. If they're just a tish too short I may just take the hem out and add some lavender color lace to the bottom, it won't look out of place with the embroidery. I just love the embroidery and I already have a pale lavender cotton eyelet peasant blouse tunic cut out and ready to sew that would go perfect with them.


----------



## luvmybhm

these are so cute!


----------



## agnieszka

http://shopeu.ecco.com/uk/en/ecco/cs14-ladies_8909852/8910356?navId=182&ajax=1&page=-1&price=35-200


----------



## Tracyarts

A couple pairs of jeans from One Stop Plus (or are they Full Beauty now?) Anyway, one pair is the color antique strawberry which looks like a kind of muted red. The other is dusty green which looks like a kind of army green.


----------



## CurvyGirl1986

Hey ladies,

Just thought I would let you girls know if any of you were looking for the remainder of the Silhouette's stock. After much research I found that apparently it was all bought by a single person directly from the distributor and I found who that person is! She sells under simplyplusdeals on eBay and has an eBay store @ http://stores.ebay.com/Simply-Plus-Fashions - I spoke with her directly and she hinted that she has THOUSANDS of Silhouette's brand garments all factory sealed and brand new and she is in the process of putting products up every day. Hope this helps someone.

-CurvyGirl1986


----------



## Tracyarts

Okay, an update on the embroidered jeans. 

I'll be damned if they aren't the perfect length to wear with flat shoes despite being petite length. I don't know whether those jeans run long, whether my height is mostly in my torso, or the fact that I wear my jeans down at my belly button that makes the difference, but I am 5'10" and they work fine.


----------



## khrestel

A bikini. I'm in a desperate need for a onepiece but I haven't been able to find a fitting one. This bikini wanted to come home with me from sale rack instead:

http://www.ullapopken.eu/de/modell/...neckholder--la-marilyn/693394/?color=69339410


----------



## anitamelane

thanks for info


----------



## luvmybhm

i was at dollar general picking up a new watering can today and found a fleece zip up sweatshirt/jacket for my young one on 70% off. i ended up paying like 3.75 for it. i bought it big so she can use it in the fall.


----------



## Tracyarts

Swimsuit from Torrid.com

I have other swimsuits but they're a lot more plain and utilitarian because I wear them to exercise in. I wanted something fun to wear at the beach this year and this was the cutest one I could find in my size that wasn't either on back order or from a vendor that needs more time to sew/ship. I'm going to the beach for the first time weekend after this coming one and needed something I could get shipped in time.


----------



## luvmybhm

the suit is so cute! enjoy your outing!


----------



## martinnathalie92

I'm jealous. I WANT THAT PONY TOO!


----------



## MyGirlDress

I bought today [FONT=&quot]Flower Girl dress for my daughter.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## x0emnem0x

I bought a nice dress the other day. Not today. I wish I could've bought more today. I need a new wardrobe.


----------



## Tracyarts

From Target. I originally got it to wear at the beach, but it's short enough to also wear as a top with jeans or capris.


----------



## luvmybhm

i had a womanwithin reward cert to be used by the end of the month so i stopped in today to look at clearance. i got 2 pairs of jeans and a tunic shirt. i used my reward cert and found a 'free shipping with 25 dollar purchase' code online...so i got all 3 items for 20 dollars! yeah!


----------



## lucca23v2

luvmybhm said:


> i had a womanwithin reward cert to be used by the end of the month so i stopped in today to look at clearance. i got 2 pairs of jeans and a tunic shirt. i used my reward cert and found a 'free shipping with 25 dollar purchase' code online...so i got all 3 items for 20 dollars! yeah!


 

Awesome score!


----------



## Tad

luvmybhm said:


> i had a womanwithin reward cert to be used by the end of the month so i stopped in today to look at clearance. i got 2 pairs of jeans and a tunic shirt. i used my reward cert and found a 'free shipping with 25 dollar purchase' code online...so i got all 3 items for 20 dollars! yeah!



Wow--nice!


----------



## lucca23v2

Cheri, your link leads to a login for the feabie site.. not to a top. wrong link I think... unless that is what you intended.


----------



## Tad

Cheri: I'm no good on on-line sites that don't require a password, but if the picture isn't too big (or you can shrink it down) you can upload it here as an attachment. When you are posting look for the 'manage attachments' button below where you type in text.

Good luck at finding a way to share the pic!


----------



## luvmybhm

was on king direct looking at clearance. found a denim jacket for hub for 14.99 usd. even got free shipping!


----------



## bmelisa69

I bought a pair of boot cut jeans for myself. I ordered it online from shoppersfeed. It is one of the best online store where I love to shop.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got some new bras. Lane Bryant had buy two get one free, and then I had a coupon code to use on top of that. Nothing special, just a few basic beige bras. A balconette style for wide necklines, a plunge style for deep v neck tops, and a basic t-shirt style bra for knits. 

I also got some shoes. Fullbeauty (used to be onestopplus) had buy one get one free boots, and again, I had a coupon code to use on top of that. I wanted some ankle boots, so I got some that have a strap and buckle detail. Two pairs of the same boots, one black and one brown.


----------



## cmqzcm

^^ I love that red shirt with a collar.  That'd make a really cute dress with a black pair of leggings.

*is also, along with many others here, on a ban from shopping. Will envy everyone else.*


----------



## cmqzcm

^^ I love that red shirt with a collar.  That'd make a really cute dress with a black pair of leggings.

*is also, along with many others here, on a ban from shopping. Will envy everyone else.*


----------



## imaginarydiva21

i have been off work and stuck inside so had a bit of a spend up got 2 new rings and a dress and a lovely wrap :smitten:

i have found a perfect bag but unfortunately it doesn't warrant spending £900 on so been trawling the internet for a cheaper version still no luck though


----------



## b0nnie

I didn't buy this today but I did receive it in the mail today. It was way too big even though I measured myself and used their size chart since I know plus size clothes are so varied in fit. I've reordered it two sizes smaller because I was basically swimming in the size that was supposed to fit. 

View attachment 10390185_hi (474x640).jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I didn't buy it today, but got a text that the order arrived at the store today, so I am going to go pick it up Friday. 

I bought a few things when Torrid recently had their buy two get one free promotion. 

I got a burgundy sweater knit skater dress (fitted in the top half and flares out very full at the hemline). On me their short dresses generally run between mid thigh and above the knee, so I wear them as tunics with leggings or tights. 

Fake leather leggings. I've been wanting a pair of these for a while, I finally got around to getting them. 

And then I impulse bought a fake leather corset/bustier that's black with a multicolored floral print, muted antique looking flowers and colors. I don't know why I got it, other than "ooh pretty!" and it was in my size. I'll probably exchange it for something I have a more realistic occasion to wear over the coming months. Unless it just fits better than nothing has ever fit before and looks like it was woven from unicorn hair and sewn by the hands of angels.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I apparently have had an ASOS account for YEARS but never bought anything? :blink: Fixed that two days ago, as I raided the outlet section and got these skirts for $40 shipped.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

just ordered all this


----------



## Orchid

Some asian beauty products at www.en.koreadepart.com the Innisfree rose sheet masks, Urban Dollkiss lipsticks , nail polishes also Urban Dollkiss, Etude house oh happy handcreams , Skinfood strawberry sheet mask.


----------



## luvmybhm

got a 40% off code from bco. got a cute sweater dress for my daughter (among many other things...),

wal mart ran their black friday sales online thursday evening. got hub 2 pairs of wranglers for 10.00 a pair! 

so much shopping...


----------



## Tabitha1950

LunaLove said:


> the boy picked this dress up for me at the Torrid 50% off clearance sale for $21
> 
> it's my first experience with this type of print, we will see how it looks.


Gorgeous dress! Too young for me but I'll have to show my Granddaughter!


----------



## Tad

Tabitha1950 said:


> Gorgeous dress! Too young for me but I'll have to show my Granddaughter!



Unfortunately, that post was from 2010, so I doubt they'll stock that dress anymore. 

That is the problem with these really long running threads, it is easy to lose track of when things were posted.

That aside -- welcome to posting at Dimensions!


----------



## martinnathalie92

I am so glad to see so many other people indulging in retail therapy, eases my guilt! 

I have been fretting over what to buy for my husbands Christmas office party next week and so brought 2 more chic than festive Christmas party dresses from my new favourite designer Anna Scholz! http://www.annascholz.com/online-store/dresses/evening-dresses.html

Both are attached if you want to give me (much wanted) feedback. I will either choose my favourite and send the other back or keep both and wear one for NYE!

Nat x 

View attachment Christmas party dress lace - option 2.jpg


View attachment Christmas party dress printed - Option 1.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Went to the stitches outlet to buy some nice tops. Ironically, while being a "young" store, they do have some nice blouses which always seem to end up in the outlet.

Above and beyond that, i found incredibly comfortable tights that dont show my underwear when i bend over for 40 percent off ($12), so i am so going back and buying one in every colour. Too often its too tight around the waist or too loose, or is thin around my bottom. And they are in hilarious playful shades, like the one i got is in electric pink leopard print. I am so going to run my dogs in agility in that!!

120 bucks got me 2 tights, 7 tops, and two star wars pajama onsies for my little sisters


----------



## luvmybhm

martinnathalie92 said:


> I am so glad to see so many other people indulging in retail therapy, eases my guilt!
> 
> I have been fretting over what to buy for my husbands Christmas office party next week and so brought 2 more chic than festive Christmas party dresses from my new favourite designer Anna Scholz! http://www.annascholz.com/online-store/dresses/evening-dresses.html
> 
> Both are attached if you want to give me (much wanted) feedback. I will either choose my favourite and send the other back or keep both and wear one for NYE!
> 
> Nat x



hi nat. i love the all black one. it is feminine and dressy. i would wear that one to an office party.

this is just my opinion, but the red one seems a bit bold for an office/business party. if you decide to keep both of them, this one would be a better option for the NYE party scene. it is super cute tho.

good luck!


----------



## Tabitha1950

Just presents for the family! Although I may go on a small shopping trip for me tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Old navy had a 40% off online sale today that I had to jump on. I ended up buying a cardigan, hoodie, and 4 shirts for $50 and free shipping


----------



## Orchid

Bought a dress and 2 tops from ASOS online 

View attachment image1xxl.jpg


View attachment image1xxl (2).jpg


View attachment image1xxl (4).jpg


----------



## beefsteak

2 pair of dickies blue jeans and a dickies blanket lined chore coat total with shipping $85


----------



## Kristal

Skirt and boots 

View attachment 81FgeYF-++L._UX385_.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151228_191353_005.JPG


----------



## PrincessAmanda

I bought 3 pairs of shoes and a top from Modcloth's Stylish Surprise. I can't wait to see what they look like and if they fit. Fingers crossed :smitten:


----------



## Orchid

Sleepwear arrived with the mail https://www.bader.de/shop/damen/nachtwaesche/nachthemd-75214-038


----------



## BountifulBabs

I bought this dress from Dress Barn online a few days ago to wear for "Go Red for Women" day at work. Just waiting to pick it up. I also ordered a red petticoat to wear underneath.


----------



## BountifulBabs

PrincessAmanda said:


> I bought 3 pairs of shoes and a top from Modcloth's Stylish Surprise. I can't wait to see what they look like and if they fit. Fingers crossed :smitten:



I've been wanting to order from them, but the cost and worries about the fit have stopped me. I definitely would like to know how they fit and how you like them.


----------



## BountifulBabs

Orchid said:


> Sleepwear arrived with the mail https://www.bader.de/shop/damen/nachtwaesche/nachthemd-75214-038



It's cute and looks comfy. How do you like it?


----------



## luvmybhm

BountifulBabs said:


> I bought this dress from Dress Barn online a few days ago to wear for "Go Red for Women" day at work. Just waiting to pick it up. I also ordered a red petticoat to wear underneath.




this is super cute!


----------



## BountifulBabs

luvmybhm said:


> this is super cute!


 I know! I couldn't resist. Hopefully, it's as pretty as the picture.


----------



## Tad

It looks really great. I hope it is equally great once you meet it in person


----------



## BountifulBabs

Tad said:


> It looks really great. I hope it is equally great once you meet it in person



Thanks Tad! It was pretty comfortable and looks pretty good. I'll have to get a pic up.


----------



## luvmybhm

i was on bco and bought my hub some denim cargo shorts and some plaid to the knee shorts. they were on clearance. i got them for under 10/pr. i also got him some brown dress pants sort of knee length shorts on sale too!

he will be all set for summer!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

love my new shirt :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CassieLyons

I just ordered this high waist bikini and one piece swimsuit! I love swimsuit season and it's already in the 70s here (getting close!). Can't wait for them to get here.

I love the red dress from dressbarn bountiful! 

View attachment swimsuit.PNG


View attachment swimsuit2.PNG


----------



## supersizebbw

CassieLyons said:


> I just ordered this high waist bikini and one piece swimsuit! I love swimsuit season and it's already in the 70s here (getting close!). Can't wait for them to get here.
> 
> I love the red dress from dressbarn bountiful!



Those look so pretty! I ordered a swimsuit which should arrive next week...it's a one piece though, I need to brave it up and get a two piece next time!


----------



## Awen9

Hi,
Today, I bought a pair of jeans and white t shirt. I love to wear jeans and t shirts in summer season.
Thanks!!


----------



## Orchid

Insomnia last night so I bought 2 dresses see 

View attachment image1l.jpg


View attachment image1xxl.jpg


----------



## CassieLyons

I bought undergarments and new lipsticks today! Was wonderful peacefully shopping alone.


----------



## Orchid

New lipsticks are always so nice, which colors did you buy?


----------



## emilybrown

I would like share my latest shopping. I purchased very beautiful and sexy *Beachwear *two days back online from Blush Couture. I know most of you could not hear that name before. 

Let me tell you this is an australian based online store which deals in beautiful corsets, beachwear and chemises. When I saw this yellow color beachwear at here, I loved it sooooooooooooo much and I didn't searched anything more and quickly bought it at A$59.99.

Here is pic of my yellow color beachwear...............


----------



## Kristal

A new winter coat. 

Catalogue Photo 

View attachment my coat.jpg


----------



## emilybrown

2 days back, I bought the Flower Gem Pendent from MakeVana an online store famous for Handmade Stuffs.

Here is the pic of the Pendent..........


----------



## Tracyarts

I collect vintage and classic fragrances. Mainly the parfum concentration in the pretty little dab-on bottles. I ordered two from Ebay today. Boucheron's Boucheron in a. 5 oz bottle, and Emanuel Ungaro's Diva in a .25 oz bottle.


----------



## Tad

Not today, but two things from just before Christmas.

First off, and the one I'm still happy about, a new dress belt. To keep the front of my pants from drooping down under my belly I need a belt with some stiffness, but all my old work belts were breaking down (backing cracking, facing peeling, etc), but wherever I looked I couldn't find a dressy belt that had enough stiffness. While out Christmas shopping it hit me that I couldn't be the only bigger guy with this issue, so I went into the Big & Tall store. I can shop there, but can still shop in a lot of other stores, and as I'm not tall for the most part I'm better off in the other stores. But sure enough they had lovely looking dress belts with very nice stiffness to them, and I'm delighted that I'm not having to adjust my trousers every time I get up from my chair at work or ever ten or so steps as I walk along 

On the less successful side, hit a department store sale right before Christmas as they had a pretty good brand of shirt dress shirt on sale for about 70% off, and while I had plenty of white shirts in good condition I'd killed off most of my shirts with some colour and was looking for something new. 

Turns out that the shirts on that sale were all 'slim fit' and the largest neck size they had was 17.5", which .... kind of fits, although better if I don't actually have to button up the neck. Still they looked OK when I tried them on.

Went home, laundered them, ironed them, hung them up in my closet ... and spend the holidays eating and sitting around. I grabbed one quickly this morning to wear to work. Walking to work it all seemed fine. Then I sat down at my desk, and realized that after the holidays, if I don't sit with excellent posture and my gut pulled in somewhat ... well you can see for yourself. At least it is a good reminder to sit up straight!

How did everyone else's shopping for themselves at pre or post Christmas sales work out? 

View attachment slimfit.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Not today, but two things from just before Christmas.
> 
> First off, and the one I'm still happy about, a new dress belt. To keep the front of my pants from drooping down under my belly I need a belt with some stiffness, but all my old work belts were breaking down (backing cracking, facing peeling, etc), but wherever I looked I couldn't find a dressy belt that had enough stiffness. While out Christmas shopping it hit me that I couldn't be the only bigger guy with this issue, so I went into the Big & Tall store. I can shop there, but can still shop in a lot of other stores, and as I'm not tall for the most part I'm better off in the other stores. But sure enough they had lovely looking dress belts with very nice stiffness to them, and I'm delighted that I'm not having to adjust my trousers every time I get up from my chair at work or ever ten or so steps as I walk along
> 
> On the less successful side, hit a department store sale right before Christmas as they had a pretty good brand of shirt dress shirt on sale for about 70% off, and while I had plenty of white shirts in good condition I'd killed off most of my shirts with some colour and was looking for something new.
> 
> Turns out that the shirts on that sale were all 'slim fit' and the largest neck size they had was 17.5", which .... kind of fits, although better if I don't actually have to button up the neck. Still they looked OK when I tried them on.
> 
> Went home, laundered them, ironed them, hung them up in my closet ... and spend the holidays eating and sitting around. I grabbed one quickly this morning to wear to work. Walking to work it all seemed fine. Then I sat down at my desk, and realized that after the holidays, if I don't sit with excellent posture and my gut pulled in somewhat ... well you can see for yourself. At least it is a good reminder to sit up straight!
> 
> How did everyone else's shopping for themselves at pre or post Christmas sales work out?



*poke poke* How delightful


----------



## Tracyarts

More fragrances. A large bottle of the original formula Liz Claiborne's Realities in the EDT concentration. And a .25 oz bottle of Yves Saint Laurent's Paris in the parfum concentration.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am a Brown Coat! Finally - represent! =p


----------



## Tracyarts

A pair of 16 gauge spiral ear tapers. 

I had my ears pierced when I was in junior high, but haven't worn earrings for a very long time. I was going to just get them redone one day, but I'm on a blood thinner now, so piercings are a no-go. I could still get the thinnest of gold ear wires in, so I'm stretching them to be able to wear all my earrings again and any future purchases as well. I started out with 22g wires, got to 20g posts, went to 18g tapers tonight, and should be able to comfortably wear 16g tapers next week. And that will even let me wear my tiny antique diamond studs with threaded posts.


----------



## Tracyarts

2 white stretch denim A-line maxi skirts. Fullbeauty.com had them on clearance for 19.99, and I was able to use a 40% off coupon code on top of the clearance price, so they were a huge bargain. I bought 3 of that style a couple of years ago and wear them all the time instead of jeans to bum around the house or run errands in. They're starting to look worse for the wear, so I wanted to get one or two more. All they had left in my size now was white, but that's ok. Cotton blends still take dye somewhat well. I know I want to do one olive green, maybe if it takes well, I will tie dye the second one.


----------



## Deezer123

Sock shopping cos it can be quite hard to look for missing pair of socks


----------



## Orchid

A shawl H&M oldrose , eyeshadowpalette MakeUpRevolution at www.tambeauty.com 

View attachment hmprodscarfoldrose.jpg


View attachment 1344.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I love the color of the shawl, that shade of rose is one of my favorites.


----------



## Tracii

Love the shawl too, great color that would go with lots of outfits I have.
I came close to buying this LV bag (Pallas model) but couldn't justify the price. 

View attachment louis-vuitton-pallas-monogram-canvas-handbags--M42755_PM2_Front view (500x500).jpg


----------



## Champaigne

Haha. I'm trying to lay off spending too much on clothes too, but recently I needed to attend a wedding that required silk scarves for the bride's friends, so I bought myself this adorable floral. I don't own a lot of silk items, so I was shocked at how soft and luxurious it was. It was definitely a good purchase. 

View attachment botanic_silk_scarf_493x700_.jpg


----------



## LumpySmile

Tracyarts said:


> 2 white stretch denim A-line maxi skirts. Fullbeauty.com had them on clearance for 19.99, and I was able to use a 40% off coupon code on top of the clearance price, so they were a huge bargain. I bought 3 of that style a couple of years ago and wear them all the time instead of jeans to bum around the house or run errands in. They're starting to look worse for the wear, so I wanted to get one or two more. All they had left in my size now was white, but that's ok. Cotton blends still take dye somewhat well. I know I want to do one olive green, maybe if it takes well, I will tie dye the second one.



How'd the tie dye come out?


----------



## Tracyarts

I haven't had a chance to work on it yet. I learned about a dye technique called ice dyeing that I want to try, but have to wait until I can get some good powder dyes and soda ash first. 

Basically, you tie, crumple, crimp, fold, etc... the fabric item that was soaked in a soda ash solution. Put it on some kind of grate or rack over a basin of some sort. Make a little cardboard barrier around the fabric. Cover the fabric item with a layer of ice cubes. Sprinkle concentrated dye powders over the top of the ice. And as the ice melts, it carries the dye down into the fabric. 

It has a slightly different look than classic tie dye. And seems like fun to do.


----------



## Tracii

That process looks so cool.
Would love to do a maxi dress like that just to see what happens.


----------



## Tracyarts

New clogs, cheap A.F. from EBay. The brand is Spring Step L'Artiste, the style is Zaira. Supposedly the leather at the toe of one shoe is slighty darker than the other, but not enough for me to care given the fact that they were 75% off retail price. And they're really comfortable and stable to walk in too. Win-win!


----------



## Fantasist

I ordered this dress from Target in 4X. I like it so much that I got it in black too. Buy one get one 50% off dresses. Can't wait until they get here. 

View attachment IMG_1650.JPG


----------



## Cynthia

Glossier has been taunting me every single day on Facebook with ads for its Cloud Paint blush. I finally gave in and got the tube today on my front steps. It's "Haze," and I'm in love. :smitten:


Cloud Paint


----------



## DragonFly

Cynthia said:


> Glossier has been taunting me every single day on Facebook with ads for its Cloud Paint blush. I finally gave in and got the tube today on my front steps. It's "Haze," and I'm in love. :smitten:
> 
> 
> Cloud Paint



Have you tried any of their other products. I love make up and the prices are great.


----------



## DragonFly

I have been buying a collection of silver rings. They have such good deals and I can find them to fit the old stubby fatty fingers


----------



## Cynthia

DragonFly said:


> Have you tried any of their other products. I love make up and the prices are great.



Nope, the Cloud Paint is the only thing I've tried.


----------



## Tracii

The clogs are really cute Tracy.


----------



## plushkitty

If anyone else is looking for panties (I've outgrown mine by 4", lol) Torrid has a wide variety of styles and sizes on sale! Buy 3 get 2 free. And if there's a store near you you can have them shipped to the store for free. They have one pair that's pink with a Hello Kitty and coffee print, I had to have it. More expensive than the others but I adore both Hello Kitty and coffee. It's like they designed them just for me.


----------



## Tracii

A hello kitty fan too LOL


----------



## DragonFly

Micro fiber cleaning cloths, trying to bring sexy back....ugh.


----------



## Tracyarts

A fidget spinner. Yes, I'm admitting it. It's a heavy steel one, and oh so satisfying to play with.


----------



## Orchid

Washi tape. I only discovered it last year. Does anyone else also buy washi tape?


----------



## plushkitty

Shopping again, this time because Swimsuits For All is having a sale and my old swimsuit is too small! I opted for a tankini this time, because as I've grown bigger the difference between the size of my top and the size of my bottom has grown more pronounced. I love the fact that Swimsuits for All carries a variety of styles in sizes up to 34!


----------



## Tracii

That is such a cute suit.


----------



## Tracyarts

Orchid said:


> Washi tape. I only discovered it last year. Does anyone else also buy washi tape?



I have a bunch of washi tape from when I was regularly swapping pocket letters. I used it in making the little cards themselves, and also to tuck a length of it behind a card or two as pocket gifts.


----------



## Orchid

New towels see 

View attachment 2010FN2_0160020FS040_gp_5_local_m_rd_local_m_rd.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Where did you find the towels?
They would be perfect in my guest bathroom.


----------



## Orchid

They are from a german online retailer. See www.bader.de they only deliver to a few EU neighbouring countries. With google image search perhaps you can find something similar in US.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Orchid I'll check that link out.
I'm sure I can find something close to that design here.
I had remodeled that bathroom and painted it in an antique white almost almond color and that color and design is just what I was imagining for it.
Something light and flowery anyway was my goal.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Absolutely hideous "house" shorts - that are sooo comfy!!! They make my huge ass look flat, make me totally shapeless but it is worth it for computer gaming time =p


----------



## plushkitty

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Absolutely hideous "house" shorts - that are sooo comfy!!! They make my huge ass look flat, make me totally shapeless but it is worth it for computer gaming time =p



Hahaha, I have a pair of old stretch cotton capris like that! I rarely wear them outside the house, and when I do it's just to places like the grocery store or a fast food joint, because they're pretty ugly. But so comfortable!


----------



## Tracii

Glad I'm not the only one with ugly comfy shorts and pants.
I wear them gardening or cutting grass but never out in public LOL


----------



## DragonFly

I made one of those middle of the night purchases that I blame on a combination of tiredness and being weak. Chanel came out with a new fragrance. Yup bought it just from a description....ugh I need more self control.


----------



## Orchid

Bought some italian makeup at www.kikocosmetics.com summer sale items, order is somewhere in transit maybe I get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## DragonFly

Sephora......it is like an addiction.... I really don't need anything else


----------



## Tracyarts

No photo. But a dark blue stretch denim A line maxi skirt from Jessica London. 

Both Jessica London and Roaman's or Woman Within used to sell the same style of skirt, but they're out of production right now. I love them because they've got all the normal jean pockets, a comfortable fit, and are long enough to be just above ankle length on me. I prefer them to jeans, since jeans rarely fit my body well. 

Anyway, I found one in like new condition on eBay for a great price and ordered it, because all the ones I've got from years past are looking faded and worn. 

Except the white ones. I got two white ones 75% off when they were discontinued with intentions of dyeing them. Well, the fabric is mostly cotton and will take dye. But the stitching is polyester and will stay white. So, that's something that I didn't plan for... so until a better idea pops into my head, they're staying white.


----------



## Orchid

To Tracyarts. The crafts shops might have a textile pen to paint the white nylon stitches.


----------



## Tracyarts

Orchid said:


> To Tracyarts. The crafts shops might have a textile pen to paint the white nylon stitches.



That's an idea to make the stitching decorative. 

But I just found out that Rit came out with a new dye for synthetic and blended fabrics that I'll try. It may take a little lighter on the stitches but that won't be a problem.


----------



## DragonFly

Candles...always candles... Yankee Candle suckers me in every time with those coupons..... I now have all the fall fragrances.


----------



## Cynthia

Lately, I've been collecting nutty-looking reading glasses from the dollar store ... translucent pink, turquoise, red, purple, black with gingham handles, orange with flowered handles, etc. My office clothes tend to be fairly boring and neutral, so this adds a little levity.


----------



## DragonFly

Love fun glasses!!!! I need readers but glasses too... so just. O ring progressives for me.


----------



## SusanPeck

I bought a silver necklace and so much delicious snacks....


----------



## DragonFly

I am now the proud owner of new dishtowels I figured five or six years was a good life span time for new ones. My life is so exciting.


----------



## Tad

DragonFly said:


> I am now the proud owner of new dishtowels I figured five or six years was a good life span time for new ones. My life is so exciting.



Do they actually dry things? A lot of the dishtowels we've gotten in the past decade seem to have some sort of anti-stain coating which incidentally stops them from doing their main job, getting the water off of dishes :doh: After going through the wash enough times they get better, but we look at new dishtowels with very suspicious eyes before buying now.


----------



## DragonFly

Tad said:


> Do they actually dry things? A lot of the dishtowels we've gotten in the past decade seem to have some sort of anti-stain coating which incidentally stops them from doing their main job, getting the water off of dishes :doh: After going through the wash enough times they get better, but we look at new dishtowels with very suspicious eyes before buying now.



I hate the ones made out of terry cloth, and go for a woven type of towel. I am very happy with the ones from William Sonoma. I also never put fabric softener in the wash or use a fabric softener sheet in the dryer. That makes a big difference.


----------



## Tracyarts

This cotton voile patchwork tunic from Funky Stuff.







And these shoes from Spring Step to go with it. 






I love green. The prints used on the top takes me to a happy place. And the whole thing has a kind of a 70s retro vibe to me. I'll wear it with skinny leg jeans. Wish I had a brown fringed crossbody bag that matched the shoes. I'll have to look for one. It's a good hot climate Fall look I think.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Bought some lip stuffs...

1. The Jeffree Star "Sweet Tooth" Lip Topper...
https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll.../jeffree-star-sweet-tooth?variant=42994681481

2. And I got one of the golds of these but I can't remember which one...
https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll...ts/long-wear-lip-topper-1?variant=41875567433

3. This liquid lipstick in "Cabernet"...
https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll...lip-creme-liquid-lipstick?variant=35662477769

4. Jeffree Star's liquid lipstick in "Dreamhouse"...
https://jeffreestarcosmetics.com/collections/velour-liquid-lipstick/products/dreamhouse

And I haven't bought this one yet but I'd love to have a purple lipstick by Lime Crime.
Like this one...in "Posh"...
https://www.limecrime.com/lipsticks/velvetines-metallic-lipstick/posh-metallic-plum


----------



## Heavy_Cream

OK...I also just now ordered this, from Lime Crime...it is on sale, it contains the one I wanted, ("Posh") plus they offered free shipping in the U.S. all weekend...so...how could I resist?

https://www.limecrime.com/en-us/products/fuschia-rose-velve-tin?sku=L027-05-0000



Heavy_Cream said:


> Bought some lip stuffs...
> 
> 1. The Jeffree Star "Sweet Tooth" Lip Topper...
> https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll.../jeffree-star-sweet-tooth?variant=42994681481
> 
> 2. And I got one of the golds of these but I can't remember which one...
> https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll...ts/long-wear-lip-topper-1?variant=41875567433
> 
> 3. This liquid lipstick in "Cabernet"...
> https://www.jouercosmetics.com/coll...lip-creme-liquid-lipstick?variant=35662477769
> 
> 4. Jeffree Star's liquid lipstick in "Dreamhouse"...
> https://jeffreestarcosmetics.com/collections/velour-liquid-lipstick/products/dreamhouse
> 
> And I haven't bought this one yet but I'd love to have a purple lipstick/lip product by Lime Crime.
> Like this one...in "Posh"...
> https://www.limecrime.com/lipsticks/velvetines-metallic-lipstick/posh-metallic-plum


----------



## DragonFly

Tracyarts said:


> This cotton voile patchwork tunic from Funky Stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these shoes from Spring Step to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love green. The prints used on the top takes me to a happy place. And the whole thing has a kind of a 70s retro vibe to me. I'll wear it with skinny leg jeans. Wish I had a brown fringed crossbody bag that matched the shoes. I'll have to look for one. It's a good hot climate Fall look I think.




Love your style!


----------



## agouderia

My weekend bounty from summer sales in Athens .... 

View attachment 20170903_115606.jpg


----------



## Heavy_Cream

agouderia said:


> My weekend bounty from summer sales in Athens ....



Nice! I've seen a nautically-themed necklace on eBay that would go great with that purse.


----------



## mistyjones

Tight budget - Nothing special this month. Just one Elbow Sleeves Sweater cost $34 and few blank cotton t-shirts around $2.25 each in sale.


----------



## Tracyarts

My friend gave me a Torrid haute cash code, so I got myself a couple of much needed bras (nothing special just ivory t-shirt type bras), a black rib knit 3/4 length sleeve skater dress (to wear as a tunic top with leggings when it gets cooler), a pair of black leggings with a subtle faded stars and starbursts print) and a pair of mustard yellow leggings (only available in a size down from my usual size, but their leggings are way stretchy, and they're a solid color, so they oughta work just fine).

I wanted to get more cool weather clothes, but since we hardly have cool weather here, it's just not practical. Which sucks because I love sweaters, boots, scarves, etc...


----------



## BurgerMePlease

agouderia said:


> My weekend bounty from summer sales in Athens ....



Oh my goodness, I love love that purse!


----------



## Tracyarts

Mostly things for my husband. He needs work clothes. His workplace is "office casual", so Dockers, button down shirts, and leather casual shoes. He's really cheap when it comes to his clothes, absolutely loathes paying much for them.

He wears a 48/32 in pants and a 3x in shirts. So not a SSBHM, but still hard to fit at discount stores. 

But, we went to Ross and Marshall's last night and managed to find him a pair of Dockers and two pairs of shoes. No shirts though. Oh well, better luck next time. 

I bought myself two really cheap fragrances. The classic Halston, and a fragrance from Demeter called "Humidor", which smells just like clove cigarettes to me.


----------



## rachelstinson

As winter is coming, I went on a huge shopping spree to buy winter clothes for myself and my kids. I love shopping but it's so hard to find time to shop so online shopping is my last resort. I have bought sweaters, jeans, a few t-shirts and dresses but the purchase that I am most happy and excited about is of a pair of Skechers for my husband. The shoes are not only extremely comfortable but also look really trendy and stylish. I recommend anyone is search of a good pair of shoes to give Skechers a must try!


----------



## Tracyarts

I did some shopping this past week, waiting on most of it to arrive. 

My Torrid Haute Cash order still hasn't been shipped, hopefully next week. The brown shoes from my previous post, with the green print top, are too small. Well... they fit perfect in the foot, but the strap is too short across the top of my foot. I may see if I can stretch it or have it lengthened somehow. I love the look of them, they fit my foot and don't pinch anywhere, and I got them for a steal. So I want to see if I can make them work before I turn around and resell them. 

This week I ordered these things:


These awesome vintage-ish embroidered wood sole clog style leather boots. I will literally cry if they don't fit. And then take them straight to the local cobbler to see what he can do to make them fit. European size shoes are iffy with me, I wear anywhere between a 41-43 depending on the brand, these are 42. I have never tried this brand before, so I have no idea. I know they will fit in the calf though. And that's half the battle... 







Another one of my beloved patchwork tops from Funky Stuff. This one is in thin corduroy fabrics for cool weather. The colors are darker in reality ,this particular photo is washed out. Seriously, I love this brand. They go to a 7X, but the sizing is a bit weird, you have to check the auction listings for garment measurements and make sure it will work for you. They run a bit small in the sleeves, which is an issue for me, but sizing up a size or two if I can usually works. And they often do half price auctions, I always wait for those to order. 







And these comfort/orthopedic shoes for days when my feet are swollen. I'm at that stage in life where I need some "puffy feet shoes" now and then. I refuse to pay full price for them. I wait for closeouts or like this when somebody is selling them pre-owned but unworn or very gently worn. I like the look of them a lot too, if I can find them in brown as well I'm snapping them up. I'll wear them with the patchwork top and skinny jeans. 







And other than these things, I got some nail polishes in Fall shades. Rust, kind of a mustard-tan, a kind of dulled down green, a copper and gold glitter. More nail polishes coming. A medium gray, and a pale gray with a bit of shimmer. Also a kind of bronze duochrome that has green and plum in it. 

And I guess that's it for clothes for a little while. I've blown my spending money for the month. And I need to work on finishing crochet projects and sewing projects.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got my embroidered clog boots today. OMG do they just barely fit. But they do fit. I'm wearing them around the house with socks this afternoon and they'll work with tights for sure. 

They're kind of weird to walk in. They make me a few inches taller, and since there is no flex whatsoever in the sole, my stride and center of balance is a little bit different. Which I can really feel in my weak side. But I'm not unsteady or wobbly in them. I just need to wear them around the house a few times before I wear them out anywhere. 

Definitely glad I bought them.


----------



## Tracyarts

I bought a little black dress (knee length, princess seamed with flared hemline, elbow length sleeves, mid-depth v neckline, made from a medium weight structured knit fabric) and a glitzy rhinestone neckline filling statement necklace from Lane Bryant to wear to a Christmas party next weekend.

I went in not really expecting to find anything for the party, but the dress and necklace are perfect. And were both 40% off. So score, and score!


----------



## Tracii

40% off is always a win !!!.
Currently looking at catalogs online for something LOLOL.


----------



## Mamie Jennings

A very beautiful ring with 40 % off!! I enjoy tungsten rings and they are quite sturdy and comfortable, this one is a Celtic dragon pattern I enjoy. Get ring for king will rings. Love it!!! 

View attachment 2.png


----------



## Orchid

I bought a set of rings for my teen DD and for myself rose handcream in a cute jar,
my favorite liquid lavender hand soap, a color blocked scarf I get chilly in the home so wear these in the house and a orange dress in cotton for new years eve. (rings and dress picture failed to upload)
See website Aso.com papaya color bardot skater cotton dress in curve/plus size
and Aldo Chydda rose gold gem multipack rings.


----------



## Orchid

Christmas tea, limited edition chai tea and hot chocolates in the 50% sales at www.whittard.co.uk and a nice tall red/white latte mug.


----------



## Tracyarts

I impulse bought a Levis denim jacket while my husband was getting a suit at the big and tall shop today. I never wear the women's denim jacket I got from the Roaman's website because it doesn't fit well (it's big enough, just not comfortable on the body). The Levis version fit like an old friend. So, time to sell the other one and be done with it.


----------



## emilybrown

I bought my new jewellery which is a toe ring. I found it on Allure Jewellery. It looks very pretty.

Have a look my new toe ring........


----------



## Stephanie343

I bought two dresses and a new handbag for a wedding I’m going to this weekend. Not sure which to wear yet. I’m thinking green.


----------



## agouderia

For a wedding, definitely the green one.

(I actually would have the perfect wrap and earrings matching the green one in my closet....)

Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## Stephanie343

Yes I am definitely swayed to the green. 
I was debating a wrap, but seeing as it’s Baltic here will most likely go with a short blazer. 
Thank you agouderia! I shall try not to embarrass myself by getting squiffy and attempting to dance.


----------



## Tad

Another vote for the green for a wedding 

And why not dance? At least here, weddings are the one place where everyone can dance and people are just happy that. You are participating and having a good time. Especially if you choose a popular song that gets many people up to dance, then joining in draws less attention than sitting out I think. 

Dancing or not, I hope you have a good time!


----------



## Stephanie343

Green it is. 
Oh I will be dancing. After a few Jim Beams though my attempt at dancing looks like one of those blow-up car sales pitch thingies.


----------



## Tad

Sounds perfect for a wedding


----------



## MooreEmma

Hello there! 
It is a great idea that I came across this forum that suggest good items you bought. I just remembered that I ordered this Long Sleeve Running T-Shirt at an online store. I love the color and the price is so affordable.  

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Orchid

Still browsing for some clothing items to buy. Is month of May and I have not bought any clothes yet this year.
Somehow my motivation is lacking.
Did anyone else experience this also?


----------



## Orchid

On www.advanced.style/page/2
Carol in the garden april 6 2018 anyone know where her necklace is sold ?Been google searching many sites no luck yet.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got a big score this past week. An ebay auction for an old Silhouettes brand calf length black leather coat. The listing was really vague and a bit sketchy, but buyers are protected, so I took a chance. Turned out it was never worn, was stored properly, in mint condition, fits perfectly, is a very basic undated style, and was only $55 shipped. 

I really wanted a black leather coat the past couple of years, but couldn't find one in my budget that was big enough. I can't wait until it gets cool again, so I can wear it.


----------



## Orchid

No clothes as things in my cart sold out, I know I am slow. Maybe they get new stock so will wait...
I did buy some new perfumes, from the new to me brand ZARA. I was reading on several sites for info on the fragrances and they have dupes list also. I got 3 in travel size 10 ml Nude Bouquet - Black Amber -Bright Fruits.
1 30 ml Oriental
and a set of 2 50 ml bottles Zara Black + Zara Rose with shipping cost it came to total euro 29.74 = usd 34.54 which is price for a 1 low end brand bottle here. Last year I bought a lot of samples from perfume houses and I usually get like 5 or 6 uses per sample but there is not any I liked so very much to want a full size bottle.


----------



## Tad

What a score!


Tracyarts said:


> I got a big score this past week. An ebay auction for an old Silhouettes brand calf length black leather coat. The listing was really vague and a bit sketchy, but buyers are protected, so I took a chance. Turned out it was never worn, was stored properly, in mint condition, fits perfectly, is a very basic undated style, and was only $55 shipped.
> 
> I really wanted a black leather coat the past couple of years, but couldn't find one in my budget that was big enough. I can't wait until it gets cool again, so I can wear it.


----------



## Fantasist

I just had two dresses from eshakti arrive. I am pretty pleased. Can’t wait to wear them.


----------



## Orchid

_See pictures of shopping online today I bought at ASOS._


----------



## Maize

I bought some nice jewelry over the weekend -- a matching necklace and earring set. The vendor modified it to add an extender for the necklace and to convert the earrings to clips while I waited at no extra charge! It's my first set of jewelry that I own myself (rather than borrowing from a partner), and they match my favourite skirt (which was from eshakti), so I'm pretty happy about them. (Unfortunately, I don't have them with me right now and have no photos handy.)


----------



## Orchid

My online order of ZARA perfumes has arrived, very happy with new perfumes. My DD got gifted 3 she liked.


----------



## Orchid

Maybe I buy some crafts supplies today so browsing online at www.scrapbook.com and www.jacksonsart.com


----------



## Tracyarts

We went to Marshalls tonight and I got a box of sheet masks and a couple different fragrances on clearance. An Amazon order came today, I got compression stockings and some scrapbook paper to make Christmas cards with (I participate in a big card swap every year and start making them in summertime). And from eBay, a pre owned crinkle cotton peasant top originally from Catherine's in a sunny golden yellow color. Also, from Etsy, a pack of dark gunmetal plain steel buttons to replace the bright silver embossed ones on a military style coat I've had for a few years to give it a more understated look.


----------



## thunderdog38

I picked up a bottle of AXE body wash at the new bargain shop that just opened up next to the place I work


----------



## Orchid

My clothes online order was delivered yesterday afternoon. It all fits nicely.


----------



## BountifulBabs

I bought my first bikini! I'm excited and love it, but admit I'm a little nervous to wear it in public.


----------



## Tad

Congrats Babs, looks great on you! (And if you do wear it in public I suspect that the reaction may be little to none -- you look so natural in it that I doubt many people would react differently than to you in anu other outfit)

§~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'd made my first ever Etsy purchase a while back, as a 'it will be a belated birthday gift by the time it arrives' for my wife. The skirt finally came last week, and it fit perfectly. I'd been pretty nervous about that (although somewhat re-assured when the creator had responded to my size question by mentioning that she is a 2X herself).


----------



## BountifulBabs

Tad said:


> Congrats Babs, looks great on you! (And if you do wear it in public I suspect that the reaction may be little to none -- you look so natural in it that I doubt many people would react differently than to you in anu other outfit)
> 
> §~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I'd made my first ever Etsy purchase a while back, as a 'it will be a belated birthday gift by the time it arrives' for my wife. The skirt finally came last week, and it fit perfectly. I'd been pretty nervous about that (although somewhat re-assured when the creator had responded to my size question by mentioning that she is a 2X herself).


 Thanks! I hope so! It feels comfy. 

I can totally understand that. I have a little fear every time I shop online. I'm glad to hear it fit her!


----------



## DragonFly

Two more pairs of glasses. The Dr finally got a prescription that seems to work for me. Love shopping for the glasses on line. I now have 4 pairs of glasses for what a frame costs at the optometrist!


----------



## DragonFly

BountifulBabs said:


> I bought my first bikini! I'm excited and love it, but admit I'm a little nervous to wear it in public.


Super adorable and very flattering! (Whole whistle ) don’t forget the sun screen


----------



## AmyJo1976

BountifulBabs said:


> I bought my first bikini! I'm excited and love it, but admit I'm a little nervous to wear it in public.


Go for it! It looks great on you!


----------



## LeoGibson

I’m looking to buy another pair of glasses myself. Can you share where you found a good online deal?



DragonFly said:


> Two more pairs of glasses. The Dr finally got a prescription that seems to work for me. Love shopping for the glasses on line. I now have 4 pairs of glasses for what a frame costs at the optometrist!


----------



## DragonFly

LeoGibson said:


> I’m looking to buy another pair of glasses myself. Can you share where you found a good online deal?




I’ve used ZenniOptical with good luck. I’ve been using them for the past 5 or 6 years. This time I tried a new one Zeeloo (both just .com)


----------



## BountifulBabs

Fantasist said:


> I just had two dresses from eshakti arrive. I am pretty pleased. Can’t wait to wear them.


I've heard so much about eshakti. How is the fit of their dresses?


----------



## BountifulBabs

DragonFly said:


> I’ve used ZenniOptical with good luck. I’ve been using them for the past 5 or 6 years. This time I tried a new one Zeeloo (both just .com)



I've used Zenni and can also attest to them as being a good place to get glasses.


----------



## BountifulBabs

I bought this cute necklace to match a headband my brother got me for my birthday.


----------



## Tracyarts

Another one of my beloved patchwork tops from Funky Stuff. I think this one will look great with darker denim jeggings.


----------



## DragonFly

Tracyarts said:


> Another one of my beloved patchwork tops from Funky Stuff. I think this one will look great with darker denim jeggings.
> 
> View attachment 130393


I just love your style!!! I’m in the middle of a style crisis, I’ve started to feel a revival of my goth days. But still love the boho vibe.


----------



## Tracyarts

DragonFly said:


> I just love your style!!! I’m in the middle of a style crisis, I’ve started to feel a revival of my goth days. But still love the boho vibe.



I have a few goth-ish outfits left, and one that I could wear to goth night at a club. But I can only wear them in cooler weather. 

Boho clothes do work really well for a hot and humid climate. For about 7 months out of the year we have daily high temperatures above 80F. Cotton peasant clothes are perfect for summertime.

I like lagenlook fashion too, but for now it's mostly out of my budget. Even buying the amount of linen or fine cotton fabric needed to make those various layering pieces myself adds up to a lot of money for one outfit. 

I really like bluefish clothes. But they're way out of my price range and I'm out of their size range for probably 80% of their designs. I want to work towards being able to copy their techniques and make my own similar clothes from organic cotton fabrics with block and screen printed designs. It's totally doable, but I need to get familiar with the printing materials and techniques before commiting ink to fabric. 

When this new patchwork top comes, I'm going to take it and my other two cotton ones, and add gussets to the sleeves. My one complaint is that their sleeves are so narrow and my upper arms are so big, that they really some alterations work to be more comfortable. 

The good thing about that, is with so many different fabric pieces going on, I don't have to try too hard to match patterns. So a couple of remnants of the same type of fabric will work fine.


----------



## LeoGibson

DragonFly said:


> I’ve used ZenniOptical with good luck. I’ve been using them for the past 5 or 6 years. This time I tried a new one Zeeloo (both just .com)



Thanks. I’ll check them out.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Nacho Cheese Bugles!!!


----------



## BountifulBabs

Tracyarts said:


> Another one of my beloved patchwork tops from Funky Stuff. I think this one will look great with darker denim jeggings.
> 
> View attachment 130393


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Tracyarts

BountifulBabs said:


> I've used Zenni and can also attest to them as being a good place to get glasses.



Same here, my husband and I both use Zenni for glasses. We've ordered probably 10 pair over the years, including bifocals and prescription sunglasses and never had a single problem with any of them.


----------



## Fantasist

BountifulBabs said:


> I've heard so much about eshakti. How is the fit of their dresses?


I found the fit to be spot on. Both of the dresses I got have a bit of stretch. I have actually ordered a few more. One I just ordered has less stretch, so I’ll let you know if it comes out tight. Fitting my arms is always an issue. The cool thing about them is that if you are willing to spend $10 more they will use your exact measurements and do some other customization. I haven’t done that yet, but I think I will try it next time.


----------



## Tracyarts

We went to a Ross and TJ Maxx last night (there's always a Ross and either a Marshalls or TJ Maxx next to each other...)

I found a lot of good deals, most on clearance. A large floral printed vinyl zip around wallet, on clearance. Three fragrances from The Body Shop on clearance too. A pack of face sheet masks I like, some cheap oversized sunglasses, a shirt for my husband, a bottle of cologne for him too (both marked down), and some random household items. Including a cute cotton lemon print apron with neck and waist ties that would easily fit to a size 7/8x person, probably bigger. I'm a 4/5x and it fits me with plenty of extra tie length. 

I think today I'm going to try looking in a different TJ Maxx for more aprons like that, because a nice cotton apron that's supersized body friendly for $9.99 is a rare find. They had one other last night, but I didn't like the pattern as much as the one with the lemons. (It was potted succulent plants). However, if I don't find any others, it'll do.


----------



## andycarter

I didn't buy them, but...

My business partner buys things for her friends, so I get to see some Torrid and other purchases for her and a couple common friends. There's a size 38T pair of jeans here from Woman Within for a friend who I figure must weigh 550-600 pounds. And her Torrid purchase is pretty funny. She bought two pair of panties and some leggings, each in size 0 (which is still plus size, and not the smallest size they sell) for herself and size 6 for her friend. The panties come in plastic bags that you can un-fold to see what they look like without removing them from the bag, so we can lay the size 0 on top of the size 6 for comparison 

I'm not close enough to either of these women to see them model these underwear, but my BFF is sometimes the beneficiary of my partner's generosity, so I've seen the size 3/4 panties 

My partner is a weight lifter and a fitness nut, so she's muscular, but she's also chubby. Not my favorite body type, but she is a hottie. She has more yoga pants than I have socks, and I do get to see those. Mmmmm.


----------



## Orchid

Art supplies at www.jacksonsart.com


----------



## Tracyarts

I went back to TJ Maxx and got the other apron. It will fit up to a 72" waist with enough tie length left to make a tight bow. 

Here it is from the brand website: https://simply-whimsical.com/shop/succulent-apron

But it's only $9.99 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Orchid

Very nice apron.


----------



## DragonFly

Insense and bliss naked body butter lol eclectic shopping


----------



## Tracyarts

As soon as the paycheck dropped this morning, I ordered some random stuff from Amazon and eBay. 

A pair of discontinued Torrid leggings from an eBay closeout reseller. Black with an almost batik looking celestial print. I missed out on them when they were in stores/site. 

A pack of sterling spacer beads to restring a necklace with, so I can make it a few inches longer. 

A discontinued nail polish shade I've been looking for since last year, it popped up as in stock on my Amazon wish list. 

A couple of metal look silicone stretch wedding bands for my husband. One silver and one gold toned. With his joints so swollen, he can't get rings on and off his fingers. He said he wished there was a kind of stretch ring, and there actually is. They're marketed to be worn for sport and outdoor activities, but should work great for him.


----------



## DragonFly

I am addicted to witchbaby soap company’s products. Their soaps are fun shapes and some also look like tarot cards. I ordered a bunch of their summer soaps.


----------



## Tracyarts

Two big leather crossbody purses from Ebay. Like new condition, one brown and one kind of pebble gray, big enough to hold everything I carry around now, and supposedly with long enough straps to actually wear crossbody style on a tall fat body.

I had two perfect ones from Target that I bought a few years ago that I swapped out every few days. Big bags, extra long straps, one brown and one black, but they were fake leather and the vinyl started peeling and flaking off the cloth backing at the exact same time a couple of weeks ago.

I was not happy.

But I found these two to replace them for a really good deal, so I only have to put up with a messed up daily wear purse for a few more days while they ship.


----------



## Orchid

Small book guide on wild flowers to identify some unknown things in my garden. Blank journal I use for art.


----------



## Tracyarts

I spent my birthday gift cards as soon as I got them, lol. 

From Sephora, not much. Just a couple of their store brand skincare products (a bottle of rose moisture mist, and a few little one use pods of rose overnight intense moisture face mask). And a clearance Urban Decay red lip top coat. It's supposed to add a sheer red glittery/shimmery finish to any lip color. And I had points, a coupon code, and birthday bonus for some sample size products. 

From Torrid, a dressy-conservative black floral maxi length shirt dress, 2 solid color knit tops, a pair of leggings, and a bra. I also ordered a tee shirt and matching panties for the bra, but they didn't ship with the rest of my order and I wasn't charged for them. Guess they were out of stock. Maybe they'll still ship, the order status online says those items are in process not cancelled. 

As far as gifts. My husband used my wish list to get me a pair of over the ear bluetooth headphones, a coin purse, a pair of yellow lens glasses to wear while using screens and monitors, and a set of 2 bent and 2 straight stainless steel drinking straws with cleaning brush (all much needed and wanted items). 

I got my two Ebay purses. The pebble gray one is more of a gray-brown, but exactly what I wanted. Big, has secure zipper compartments, extra long strap, and made from a very high quality garment leather. The brown bag is unfortunately just okay. Strap is shorter than expected and it's not very well made. But it'll do for everyday use. And that's really what I needed it for.


----------



## Tracyarts

I bought several chunky silver and (cheap) gemstone rings on sale recently in fall colors. I like big funky rings a lot and lucked out big time with sales. 

The first 3 are from silverrushstyle.com they have to a ring size 13.5 and run really good sales all the time. Quality isn't the best but fair for the prices.

Smoky Topaz 


Red Ammonite



Color shifting dichroic glass



The last two were from HSN, on clearance. They went to a size 12. Quality is pretty good, but IMO only worth clearance prices. 


Lower grade, heavily included amethyst



A brown banded Jasper stone


----------



## Tracii

Those are nice I like #3 a lot. 
I have a friend that sells stuff like this online.Everything is $5.00 so its not too bad for what you get I bought some bangle bracelets from her a while back.


----------



## Tracii




----------



## Tracii

Tracii said:


>


Found these Sperrys the other day.


----------



## Tracii

Sorry for the double post not sure what happened there.


----------



## Orchid

Was shopping for clothes online ended up buying some art supplies and quilt fabrics.
Had a delivery today of a package Yves Rocher shower gels and a fragrance Marvelous Berries very nice.


----------



## Orchid

Lilac waffle slippers, two cotton tops in berry and white with thin straps, Maybelline chrome highlighter in molten gold and a metallic blue pouch clutch all is from ASOS in UK.


----------



## Orchid

Trying to find a winter woolen cape. If anyone has seen these online in plus-sizes?
The shop I buy online from in EU online goes up to size EU 52 for capes and I need an EU 56 or UK 28.
USA 26.


----------



## DragonFly

Orchid said:


> Trying to find a winter woolen cape. If anyone has seen these online in plus-sizes?
> The shop I buy online from in EU online goes up to size EU 52 for capes and I need an EU 56 or UK 28.
> USA 26.


Sorry but I haven’t, I love capes and they are so much more comfortable than coats. I’m thinking of having one made.


----------



## Tracyarts

I would look on Etsy, a lot of sellers do custom work and could probably make whatever size you need. 



Orchid said:


> Trying to find a winter woolen cape. If anyone has seen these online in plus-sizes?
> The shop I buy online from in EU online goes up to size EU 52 for capes and I need an EU 56 or UK 28.
> USA 26.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got another sewing machine, an "entry level" heavy duty one that was on sale for a great price on Amazon. My regular machine can't handle leather, canvas, denim, upholstery, or coat weight fabrics. 

I really want to be able to work with most materials. I have several projects I'd put off indefinitely because I couldn't sew them with my dressmaker machine.


----------



## Orchid

Dress curve v-front raw edge sweat cotton,pink/white Miss Selfridge check scarf,white ruffle cotton top @ ASOS.


----------



## Tracyarts

Fabric! Or clothing-to-be. 16 yards of black linen and 4 yards of gray linen. I want to play around with making some funky lagenlook style garments. I'm hoping to end up with a cropped jacket, long jacket, skirt, and pants from the black. And a tunic length top from the gray.


----------



## Orchid

Success with all the sewing. The new simple black dress is supercomfy. I think maybe get some similar fabric online and hand sew one after the holidays.


----------



## Orchid

Quilt cotton fabrics.


----------



## Orchid

Two scarves, Bourjois blusher, pale green top.


----------



## LizzieJones

I ordered a beaded bracelet off Amazon.


----------



## Orchid

MakeupRevolution/UK Re-loaded Affection eyeshadow palette, 
I Heart Revolution I Heart Heaven highlighters set, 
Revolution Rose Gold Ingot highlighter,
Revolution Haunted Blood Lust lipstick.


----------



## LizzieJones

I bought this today ..... 50% off


----------



## Orchid

Nice dress!


----------



## Tracyarts

Henna powder, to color my hair. It's way overdue for a freshening up.


----------



## Tracyarts

Shoes, and a review:




The brand is Naot, the style is Tellin, the color is "volcanic red". Naot is an Israeli brand, they sell handmade high-quality shoes in the comfort/orthopedic style. 

I found these being sold pre-owned but not worn on Ebay (otherwise would be out of my budget). 

The fit for Naot is tricky. They use European sizing and run a bit small. Usually I wear a 42 in European sizes (I'm a 10.5-11 W in American size shoes). But have to buy a 43 in Naot. They fit me like Rieker and Arcopedico brand shoes. I'm just able to wear them. If my ankles were an inch bigger or my feet a tiny bit fuller, they'd be a no-go. I can't get my feet into the 42s. 

And these boots are hard to get on. I have to kind of twist and pivot my foot into it, and they are very form fitting. But comfortable in that they completely support your foot and ankle and are made from soft cushy leather. 

I'm unsteady on my feet, so I need structured shoes that my feet don't slide around in. They have a very structured heel cup that keeps your foot steady. 

IMO, unless you order from a shop with free returns, I would try them on in person. Try a size up from your usual. And they will work for a standard wide, but not a very full foot or ankle.


----------



## Killexia

It isn't fashion related, but I bought some Fancy Sprinkles for future baking projects.


----------



## Orchid

Watercolor paints.


----------



## Killexia

I cruised Ebay last night and bought the "White Heat" DVD. Can't find it on Amazon for a decent price.


----------



## NiceRF

I've purchased a Fekkai apple cider shampoo and it's awesome:





I've found the review in the best clarifying shampoos list and I'm totally happy with my new purchase. The scent is awesome and it's silicone-free. A perfect solution for my dry hair - the moisturizing effect is stunning.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

A cup of coffee.


----------



## Volt01

A F*CK TON of hotwheels


----------



## Tracyarts

Another lightweight cotton patchwork top from Funky Stuff on Ebay. I finally wore out the first couple of these tops I ever bought, but they held up well for the type of material they're made of. 

I'm into purple right now, and this one has a touch of purple in it, which was a plus.


----------



## Volt01

a S#IT ton of volkswagen parts


----------



## Emmy

new shoes ^.^ finally!


----------



## RVGleason

I’m expecting this from Amazon today.


----------



## Emmy

concert tickets and beer..so..much
.beer ><


----------



## Orchid

Quilt fabrics package in the mail today.
Ordered online from https://en.parfumdreams.de/ so waiting for delivery of
Essence - matte red velvet lipstick
Essence - Ola Rio eyeshadow palette
Bruno Banani - Dangerous Woman EdT 20 ml
Nivea summerlove shampoo
Playboy showergels Play It Sexy and Super Women
as part of beauty items for summer...
Still looking for clothes online, where did cotton clothes go?


----------



## Tracyarts

A full bottle of vintage Anais Anais perfume (EDP) from Ebay. I've been stalking Ebay for vintage bottles at a good price. This one popped up and I knew it wouldn't last long. It was in my budget, so I bought it.


----------



## Tracyarts

A really unique stone to make a statement necklace out of. A large (2.5" across) pyritized ammonite fossil that has some druzy crystals going on with it, and has been cut and polished into a jewelry quality cabochon. I'm a gem nerd and love fossils too. A wearable specimen like this is a prized piece to me. I'm going to copper foil the edge and back to fake a metal bezel, and solder it like stained glass, and attach rings to run a leather cord through. I should get it in about a month (is coming from Russia), so I have time to practice my soldering skills and gather the rest of the materials.


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> View attachment 132592
> View attachment 132591
> 
> 
> A really unique stone to make a statement necklace out of. A large (2.5" across) pyritized ammonite fossil that has some druzy crystals going on with it, and has been cut and polished into a jewelry quality cabochon. I'm a gem nerd and love fossils too. A wearable specimen like this is a prized piece to me. I'm going to copper foil the edge and back to fake a metal bezel, and solder it like stained glass, and attach rings to run a leather cord through. I should get it in about a month (is coming from Russia), so I have time to practice my soldering skills and gather the rest of the materials.


Super cool, Tracy


----------



## Adamantoise

Art supplies, a newspaper, couple of magazines, Pokémon cards.


----------



## Tracyarts

My fossil came today, so tonight I need to look through my supplies and see what I need to finish the project, so I can pick it up this coming week. I'll post a finished picture in the post clothing you made thread.


----------



## Orchid

Maxi dress in khaki, scarf green/black/white, pink top, slippers and a rose gold glitter notebook.


----------



## Volt01

a whole fuggin beetle engine


----------



## Volt01

Tracyarts said:


> View attachment 132592
> View attachment 132591
> 
> 
> A really unique stone to make a statement necklace out of. A large (2.5" across) pyritized ammonite fossil that has some druzy crystals going on with it, and has been cut and polished into a jewelry quality cabochon. I'm a gem nerd and love fossils too. A wearable specimen like this is a prized piece to me. I'm going to copper foil the edge and back to fake a metal bezel, and solder it like stained glass, and attach rings to run a leather cord through. I should get it in about a month (is coming from Russia), so I have time to practice my soldering skills and gather the rest of the materials.


Ooo ammonite! my brother is a paleontologist and has lots of those lol


----------



## Shotha

I bought two pāua shells (Haliotis iris, a type of abalone or ormer much prized for food, jewellery making, arts and crafts), a rough specimen of orchid calcite and a rough specimen of smoky quartz.


----------



## Orchid

Beautiful shells.

Bought yesterday online adult coloring books at www.BookDepository.com 2 shipped today
Creative Haven Beautiful Flower Arrangements by Charlene Tarbox she is my favorite is 3rd book I have from her. Creative Haven Vintage Hand Fans coloring books.
Still to ship Creative Haven Teatime and Creative Haven Floral Frenzy.
Teatime I had some sampler pages via newsletter Dover Publications really enjoyed coloring these.
I watch YouTube see other adult book colorists.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got my birthday present a couple of weeks early. I wanted a Clarisonic facial cleanser, and found the new "smart" model with extra brushes and the makeup applicator brush on sale for a really good price on Amazon, so I got that one. 

I'm totally intimidated by it. lol


----------



## sarahe543

Well yesterday..new jeans and a dress. The jeans are the biggest I own I've had to size up to a 16☺ the dress is a long loose floaty maxi style and what I described to a friend as tent like that combo of making me feel like I've finally tipped over into 'dressing fat' but also very flattering.


----------



## sarahe543

Fucking loving how fat I look in this.


----------



## DragonFly

Tracyarts said:


> I got my birthday present a couple of weeks early. I wanted a Clarisonic facial cleanser, and found the new "smart" model with extra brushes and the makeup applicator brush on sale for a really good price on Amazon, so I got that one.
> 
> I'm totally intimidated by it. lol




On my secret I want it list! You must give this a review!!!!!!! Can it scrub the last 20 years off my face?


----------



## Sidhuriel

'British Classics' a cookbook by my favorite cooking duo, the Hairy Bikers


----------



## sarahe543

Bought milkshake today. Chocolate brownie milkshake


----------



## DragonFly

I’m planning a Chanel face care restock. My guilty pleasure. I also hope each fashion week that Chanel will launch a supersize line. Their Winter/Fall Haute Couture line is melting my heart!


----------



## sarahe543

A dress came from Ebay, a wiggle dress to show the curves off. And I ordered some wonder woman hot pants for a festival I'm going to. Wonder woman will look great with a belly, right?


----------



## sarahe543

I'm very pleased with this dress.


----------



## Tracyarts

A couple of jackets off of Ebay. I've been seeing some old Silhouettes brand stuff in bigger sizes listed lately. I know it's going to be 3 and a half months before I can wear a jacket again, but finding stuff like these two jackets in 5/6x is rare. Torrid has some denim and vinyl jackets to 6x, and some of them are great, but these were really unique and listed for really good prices. 

A black denim floral print jacket. 



And a tan (real) suede shirt jacket, with embroidered edging. And it still has tags! 



OMG, this was a find! Nobody, and I mean nobody makes genuine suede and leather garments in a 5/6x. Jessica London and Roaman's have occasional leather to a 3/4x but that's it. And they're usually cut narrow. Independent leather workers might make it but it would be way out of my price range. I occasionally see menswear leather to a 6x but I don't necessarily want men's designs. 

That's a fat fashion frustration of mine. Hardly any real leather pieces, and then nothing at all in a 5/6x.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

A cup of coffee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 88 dollars worth! Health and beauty products, cleaning products and a few things to munch on


----------



## Funtastic curves

I've been on a internet shopping spree all week but today my purchases started arriving. 5 pair of compression socks, 2 dresses, blood pressure monitor, Fragrance Wax Melt Warmer, 2 blouses. I felt like a big kid on Christmas day.


----------



## Shotha

Today, I went on a shopping spree, mainly at a rock and mineral show and came home with a large backpack full of rocks and minerals and fossils and shells and two UV torches. I'll post photos of the more beautiful items, as I photograph and catalogue them. I spent so much that I had to go to an ATM for more cash. The owner of one of the stalls was kind enough to give me a ride to an ATM and back. This evening I as happy as a Dwarf in Mines of Moria.


----------



## sarahe543

@Tracyarts big girls in leather or pvc hell yeah it looks great, I like the things you bought.

Today in the continuing saga of boosting my self esteem by getting clothes that fit, I bought a playsuit. 
It does the thing with the belly. Cant think of how to describe it. 
Here...


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Another cup of coffee.


----------



## sarahe543

Yesterday I bought this top. It covers the fatness . Theres getting more to hide☺


----------



## Tracyarts

A ring light. I wanted it primarily to use as a task lamp for my work table, but got one that is just big enough to work for photography and videography purposes too. 

I've been wanting to do more YouTube videos when I have the energy for it, so this will definitely help with that.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

A new pair of running shoes. Got 'em on sale for $50!  Should have bought two pairs.


----------



## sarahe543

Grape fanta, American imported. Because of a ridiculous sugar tax in the uk theres been a change in nearly all soft drinks to include sweeteners which I despise. The imported fanta is all sugar no chemicals. Yummy. 
Also just had an ice cream. 
What I really want to buy is a very creamy dessert.


----------



## Shotha

As promised, these are a couple of items, which I purchased at the Rock and Mineral show. There will be more to come. The specimens below are two purple fluorite octohedra and one blue green fluorite octohedron.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Shotha said:


> As promised, these are a couple of items, which I purchased at the Rock and Mineral show. There will be more to come. The specimens below are two purple fluorite octohedra and one blue green fluorite octohedron.
> 
> 
> View attachment 133115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133116



Very pretty! Very cool!


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this at the Rock and Mineral Show. It's a green fluorite octohedron.


----------



## Ncmomof4

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 88 dollars worth! Health and beauty products, cleaning products and a few things to munch on


I do that all the time. And wonder what did I buy!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> A new pair of running shoes. Got 'em on sale for $50!  Should have bought two pairs.



Yes ya should have! Great price for the fun you will do in them


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Yes ya should have! Great price for the fun you will do in them



Yeah, $50 shipped right to my door. I always buy New Balance because it's the only shoe that keeps my feet happy. Their sizing is super consistent, so I can always order them without fear of having to return them. I should have bought two pairs, because little did I know, the sale ended the very next day. lol My luck!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yeah, $50 shipped right to my door. I always buy New Balance because it's the only shoe that keeps my feet happy. Their sizing is super consistent, so I can always order them without fear of having to return them. I should have bought two pairs, because little did I know, the sale ended the very next day. lol My luck!



Well bummer but since the sale ended you will have to work really hard for these poor lonely shoes. You will have to fill them with awesome adventures out in nature so they dont get sad that they are the only pair


----------



## Ncmomof4

I bought some fun colored fountain pens!  it makes me smile to use fun colors and pens to write schedule. But to be slightly honest a very small part of me think that maybe these pens will actually help me get organized. Yeah right.....but worth the dream


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this at the Rock and Mineral Show.





These are two specimens of the famous K2 granite from the base of K2. The granite and the mountain are shrouded in mystery. The blue azurite is not an inclusion in the granite but a "stain". (The black biotite component in the granite can be seen to run through the azurite "stain" in these photographs.) This means that the rock cuts, tumbles and polishes well. It sometimes contains little green "stains" of malachite as well.

I expected the world's 2nd highest peak to be steeped in local traditions, folklore, mythology and history. I was surprised to find that it didn't even have a local name until Western explorers surveyed it. On both the Chinese and Pakistani sides, it is so remote and and surrounded by such inhospitable name that it cannot be seen from any inhabited place. Sometimes it is referred to as Ketu (K2 mispronounced after an entity in Hindu astrology) but this is more a Western flight of fancy than a local tradition. I love a good mystery and this rock has more than its fair share of them.


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this from the Rock and Mineral Show.







This is jet. It's the first specimen of jet that I've acquired. Jet is a type of lignite, the precursor of coal. It is formed by the decay, under pressure, of trees commonly of the family Araucariaceae, of which the New Zealand Kauri and the Monkey Puzzle Tree are members. Since it is of biological origin it is not a true mineral but a mineraloid. It is used as a gem stone. It is warmer to the touch than other stones. It is also referred to as "black amber", because when rubbed it acquires a charge of static electricity like amber. (Our word "electricity" is derived from the Ancient Greek word ἤλεκτρον meaning amber.)


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this from the Rock and Mineral Show.





This is red and black obsidian. I don't know a great deal about this type of obsidian.


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this from the Rock and Mineral Show.




This is Galena, a lead sulfide mineral. This specimen is from Bulgaria. Galena forms cubic and octahedral crystals. It is the primary ore of lead.


----------



## Shotha

And I bought this from the Rock and Mineral Show.




This is azurite, a copper carbonate mineral. In the open air it tends to weather into malachite, which is also a copper carbonate mineral. The lighter patches in this specimen are due to such weathering. This specimen will need to be protected from air, moisture and light.


----------



## Shotha

And I bought these two cubic crystals of iron pyrites (fools' gold) at the Rock and Mineral Show.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Another day, another cup of coffee.


----------



## Orchid

Watercolors in a new to me brand. Also some new modern colors lavender, dusk pink, dusk violet and dusk green brand Van Gogh. A burnt sienna as my other by Cotman is running low. A very cool lemon yellow, rose, quinacridone rose, red violet and turquoise green.All 10 half pans. A very big sheet inexpensive watercolor cardboard to make a colors chart poster.


----------



## Shotha

Today I mail ordered a couple of red T-shirts. I'm a volunteer worker for the election campaign of two Labour Party candidates in the local elections. The Labour Party shop doesn't have official T-shirts in my size. So, I thought that I'd at least wear the party colour. I'm going to look very conspicuous.


----------



## Shotha

My red T-shirts, which I mail ordered, have arrived.


----------



## sarahe543

Sized up in trousers and am so comfortable kind of checkered like golf pants.
Also ordered a couple of skirts and dresses the next size up. Getting clothes that fit rather than feeling bad about stuff I've outgrown.


----------



## sarahe543

Here's a dress that arrived today.
It fits so nice and has room for expansion. Also drapes nicely over my fat belly and expanding hips. Holding it just to show the belly but it's well hidden when the dress hangs loose. Although I think I'm starting to underestimate my wideness


----------



## Shotha

I bought three new shirts and some boxer shorts.


----------



## sarahe543

New clothes were delivered. 
Disappointment as the skirts and trousers didn't fit. But I'm keeping this dress. After all it's repping CAKE!


----------



## Orchid

The dress looks fine and pretty. 
I went to look at clothes online but moved on to crafts, junk journal supplies and blank books.


----------



## Tracyarts

Ancestry DNA kit. They are on sale and I decided to spend part of my "whatever" money for this pay period on one. 

I did the 23 and me kit last month, but didn't find any close relatives. I was told to do an Ancestry kit too because the database is much larger and they have more genealogy resources. I have a better chance of finding close relatives with it.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered a couple of scarves from an old friend who's a weaver. One is going to be shades of blue and gray, and the other shades of brown and rust. He's really good at it and I've been wanting to order something from him for a long time, but he had disassembled his loom to work on other things for a while and only recently set it back up.


----------



## Adamantoise

Having a break from the exercise tonight and treated myself to some strawberry cheesecake ice cream. I feel much better.


----------



## Shotha

I bought a smoked salmon and aïoli pizza. I will go back for another one tomorrow.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Three Hanes t-shirts from Dollar General. Sale-priced! Extremely soft and comfortable wicking material in assorted colors.


----------



## Tracyarts

Yarn to make a knit skirt and matching scarf. I posted a pic of a green and tan diagonally striped skirt in the things you've made thread. I'm making a second one that's going to be black and shades of red. And a neckwarmer/cowl to match. I ordered some discontinued yarn from a couple of European vendors on Etsy to make it out of. It should come by mid October, so plenty of time to get it and knit it by wintertime.


----------



## Tracyarts

A little set of sample vials of handmade fragrances from an independent perfume maker on Etsy. Fall appropriate scents. Wood, spice, incense, etc... I may do a review video on YouTube in October with them, I want to do more fragrance related videos.


----------



## Tracyarts

I bought a few new eyeshadow palettes. The Urban Decay Naked Honey palette (golds and coordinating shades), the Too Faced Hot Buttered Rum mini palette (copper and amber shades), and the Too Faced Extra Spicy Gingerbread palette (mostly warm shades, but it hasn't arrived yet). 

I like the Hot Buttered Rum palette the best so far. The colors seem to really suit me and they're extremely pigmented and easy to apply and blend. I haven't played around with the Naked Honey palette much yet, but the shades are way more neutral than I expected, which is good.


----------



## Shotha

I bought a pizza and had it delivered, because we ran way over time with Sanskrit study today, because we were enjoying the extra daylight after putting our clocks forward last night.


----------



## alk27alk27

The new seasonal holiday coke flavor they just delivered to my store this morning. Cinnamon Coke. I’m drinking some right now and it’s actually pretty good. I thought it was going to be bad an all and got it as a gag buy, but low and behold my surprise.


----------



## Shotha

I bought some small paving stones to us for stepping stones through my wild flower garden. I also bought a kilo (2.2 lb) of sea shells for the garden. This was a big mistake, as I'll end up looking through every single one of them, to see if any are worth keeping as specimens.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Coffee - Brazilian Peaberry.


----------



## Shotha

Today a 12XL red Hawaiian shirts, which I had mail ordered for padding, was delivered.


----------



## Tad

goodman4ssbbw said:


> Coffee - Brazilian Peaberry.



I love that stuff! Enjoy


----------



## RVGleason

Shotha said:


> Today a 12XL red Hawaiian shirts, which I had mail ordered for padding, was delivered.
> 
> View attachment 133804



Going heavy on the poi there!


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> Going heavy on the poi there!



Poi???


----------



## Shotha

Groceries. I love doing the weekly shopping at my nearest supermarket, because it's the best place in town to go bear hunting.


----------



## RVGleason

Shotha said:


> Poi???



Poi is a traditional Hawaiian/Samoan dish, high in carbs.


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> Poi is a traditional Hawaiian/Samoan dish, high in carbs.



I didn't know that. Taro is available at some grocers here. So, I'll have to try making it.


----------



## Tracyarts

I finally got the Too Faced Gingerbread Extra Spicy eyeshadow palette. It has lots of pretty warm colors. I thought it kind of looked like a sunset with apricot, peach, rose, and blush shades. I thought the colors looked familiar and brought up the Fall/Winter 2019/20 Pantone report to compare it to, and sure enough, it's spot on. 



Tracyarts said:


> I bought a few new eyeshadow palettes. The Urban Decay Naked Honey palette (golds and coordinating shades), the Too Faced Hot Buttered Rum mini palette (copper and amber shades), and the Too Faced Extra Spicy Gingerbread palette (mostly warm shades, but it hasn't arrived yet).
> 
> I like the Hot Buttered Rum palette the best so far. The colors seem to really suit me and they're extremely pigmented and easy to apply and blend. I haven't played around with the Naked Honey palette much yet, but the shades are way more neutral than I expected, which is good.


----------



## Orchid

Quilt fabrics.
Adult coloring books.
Night gown.
Teas.


----------



## Shotha

Ice cream for election night party this evening.


----------



## alk27alk27

Election night? I’m assuming USA. What state? I’m guessing it’s a special election?


----------



## Shotha

alk27alk27 said:


> Election night? I’m assuming USA. What state? I’m guessing it’s a special election?



No, it was for local body elections in New Zealand. I'm just writing an account of a fat related incident to post later.


----------



## loonerman

A pair of work boots, two pair boot socks and a nylon web belt from 5.11


----------



## Tracyarts

Compression stockings and a pair of burgundy fake suede Arcopedico ankle boots. My autoimmune disease is flaring and making my feet and legs swell, and I need something more than house booties to wear.

Arcopedico makes a lot of shoes out of knit fabrics, they work great for feet that swell. Some of their fabrics are as stretchy as pool or beach shoes. Others are not very stretchy but are soft and pliable and conform to the feet. I've never owned or tried on the fake suede fabric, but if it's like the fake smooth leather boot fabric, it's not that stretchy but still very soft and will work for me.


----------



## Orchid

Quilt fabric.
Adult coloring book.


----------



## Tracyarts

Lots of yarn for Christmas gift crochet projects. To make a pullover sweater for my husband and a kind of cardigan wrap for my mother in law. And a pack of stitch markers, some yarn needles, and a decorative button.


----------



## Orchid

Mattress topper. 
Blanket.
Doing a small makeover to make room cozy for winter. Still looking for a lampshade. And a place that sells trim to customize the lampshade.( Saw Angela Clayton on Youtube adding trim to a lampshade.)


----------



## Emmy

Orchid said:


> Mattress topper.
> Blanket.
> Doing a small makeover to make room cozy for winter. Still looking for a lampshade. And a place that sells trim to customize the lampshade.( Saw Angela Clayton on Youtube adding trim to a lampshade.)


DIY love it!


----------



## NurseVicki

View media item 2207View media item 2206View media item 2205View media item 2204View media item 2203I brought beads to make into some pretty Jewelry


----------



## NurseVicki

I got boots today


----------



## alk27alk27

Look at the big spender. All I got was that pint of Magnum Ice Cream that’s covered in like three or four shells of chocolate and is like half a days calories. I’m thinking of saving it for Halloween because I have the day off and I never get kids.
.
.
.
... ever.

Seriously it’s kinda depressing.


----------



## Emmy

NurseVicki said:


> I got boots today View attachment 133899


lookin good girl!


----------



## Shotha

I bought some figs to share with people at l'Alliance française.


----------



## NurseVicki

Shotha said:


> I bought some figs to share with people at l'Alliance française.


love figs


----------



## NurseVicki

Emmy said:


> lookin good girl!


thanks


----------



## Orchid

Have not bought any yet, but looking online for some new dinnerware. To serve my home cooked foods.


----------



## Tracyarts

my husband needed to go to Walmart, and I felt up to getting out of the house tonight. I bought some lipsticks, nothing too exciting, just a few L'oreal warm neutral shades for everyday looks. And a few stretchy pullover "leisure" bras that are made of soft material and the 3X fits me very well (46D). And a pack of cane sugar sweetened Dr. Pepper in vintage style 8 ounce bottles, like I remember from childhood.


----------



## Orchid

Fire polish glass beads, Czech glass beads, Toho seed beads, Czech glass pearls at sale Beadaholique.com
Summer dress linen/viscose. Top cotton and t-shirt cotton/modal. ASOS UK.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some basic knit layering clothes from fullbeauty.com. 2 mock turtlenecks, one each in brown and black. And 2 pairs leggings, one each in brown and black also. 

I made a long very oversized crocheted button front tunic in a warm autumn color mix yarn, to wear over the brown set. And I'm waiting on more of the same yarn in mixed shades of purples and grays to make another of the same tunics to wear over the black set. 

The neckline of the tunic is kind of big, and unfortunately there's no easy fix for it in the pattern, so the mock turtlenecks will fill in the extra space.


----------



## Orchid

Shower gels from a brand I used to buy in my college days, Yves Rocher.
Waiting for mail packages from USA quilt fabric and beads, takes a long time to clear customs.
Hand sewed an eternity scarf today. Tomorrow I crochet shower cloth I learned shell stitch via Youtube.


----------



## Shotha

Today I bought some rocks.


----------



## Tracyarts

I did a little bit of Black Friday shopping online. 

The big thing I got was a little pocket sized digital camcorder for vlogging. I have an older compact digital camcorder I bought around 4-5 years ago but it's getting glitchy and is way out of warranty. I wanted to replace it and found a good one today for an okay price. 

And some replacement brush heads for my Clarisonic facial cleanser, a liquid lipstick, and two vintage perfumes for my collection (Diamonds and Rubies, and Raffinee). All of those were really good bargains. 

So, I got some neat stuff and stayed within my budget. 

I browsed Amazon and some other big websites, but wasn't really into anything I saw. My inlaws give us our Christmas Amazon gift cards early, to take advantage of Black Friday deals, but we decided to just hang onto them and pool them towards something bigger that we actually need.


----------



## Shotha

I bought a couple of nice denim shirts from Large Lad Clothing in Canada. It's hard to find good denim shirts in larger sizes at reasonable prices. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I bought a lot of clothes, meaning tons of clothes. 

As far as I remember:
3 dresses, 2 pullover, 2 shirts, a pair of trousers, some lingerie, undies, bras, pajamas....

Was quite a shopping spree...


----------



## wrenchboy

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I bought a lot of clothes, meaning tons of clothes.
> 
> As far as I remember:
> 3 dresses, 2 pullover, 2 shirts, a pair of trousers, some lingerie, undies, bras, pajamas....
> 
> Was quite a shopping spree...




I don't believe you. Need to see pics of you modeling the lingerie please.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

wrenchboy said:


> I don't believe you. Need to see pics of you modeling the lingerie please.



haha. I bet to need to see.
let me think about it....

Ähm.... no.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

wrenchboy said:


> I don't believe you. Need to see pics of you modeling the lingerie please.



That's all I can do...


----------



## Orchid

Sale www.parfumdreams.de 2 eye shadow palettes, 1 lipstick, 4711 cologne,1 shower gel, 1 shampoo, 1 soap.


----------



## Tracyarts

I ordered some henna powder to color my hair. I haven't done it in several months and it needs a couple of applications to get the new growth to match the length.


----------



## Tracyarts

A 90-ish year old bottle of Coty L'origan perfume (bottle style dates from the 1920s to early 30s). I bid on it on impulse on Ebay not expecting to win, because I always bid pretty low, but did actually win this one. It should arrive by the end of next week, so I'm looking forward to seeing what it smells like. It'll be the oldest bottle I have in my collection (the next oldest is a mid 30s to early 40s L'origan). I would love to have a 100 year old bottle of L'origan, but I have yet to find one in my budget.


----------



## Yakatori

Tracyarts said:


> "_A 90-ish year old bottle of Coty L'origan perfume (bottle style dates from the 1920s to early 30s). I bid on it on impulse on Ebay not expecting to win, because I always bid pretty low, but did actually win this one. It should arrive by the end of next week, so I'm looking forward to seeing what it smells like. It'll be the oldest bottle I have in my collection (the next oldest is a mid 30s to early 40s L'origan). I would love to have a 100 year old bottle of L'origan, but I have yet to find one in my budget."_


Hmm....that's interesting, I find stuff like that sort of intriguing

What does the 60 year old bottle smell like? Do you suppose that's an accurate representation of what it once was? I would imagine there's not much difference between 100 and 90 years of aging, but I don't really know too much about it.


----------



## Tracyarts

My 1930s-1950s fragrances actually all smell very good. I mostly collect vintage fragrances (through the 1990s) and very few have gone off or started to smell unpleasant. 

A lot of people say that fragrances "expire", but that's not really accurate. Depending on how they're stored (away from sunlight and high heat is best) fragrances can last decades. Sometimes the top notes will degrade. Either fade, get lost completely, or you only smell them for a few seconds after applying it. Citrus notes degrade over time and are very fragile. But the rest of the structure of the fragrance stays intact. 

I really like two popular fragrances from Coty, that were in production from around the early 1900s to the early 2000s. Emeraude and L'origan. I have bottles of each from various decades. So it's easy to smell the 1920s, 30s, or 40s version and compare it to the 1990s version. And they are all recognizable as the same fragrance. 

There's not much difference over the years unless fragrances get reformulated. Due to companies being bought out, changing materials regulations, and materials being harder to find, they do get reformulated. But not often. 

I just like to collect vintage fragrances and enjoy having bottles from throughout the years. 



Yakatori said:


> Hmm....that's interesting, I find stuff like that sort of intriguing
> 
> What does the 60 year old bottle smell like? Do you suppose that's an accurate representation of what it once was? I would imagine there's not much difference between 100 and 90 years of aging, but I don't really know too much about it.


----------



## Tracyarts

And the 1920s perfume smells lovely. It has a bit of "old perfume mustiness" at first, but it is very old and wasn't an airtight sealed bottle. I'm happy with it. It's a little bit different from newer formulas because of age, deterioration, and old technology and raw materials sources. But recognizable as the same fragrance.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I wanted to buy a new handbag.
Look what I bought instead (not even close to a handbag)...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

and this one too...


----------



## Aqw

To prepare cookies?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> To prepare cookies?



yes, little airplane cookies


----------



## Aqw

Airplanes? Airplanes? I wonder why


----------



## DazzlingAnna

No ships available...


----------



## Am Jim

Volt01 said:


> a whole fuggin beetle engine



1600 dual port?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

What I bought last weekend...




fragrance Narciso, edp pudree
Books, cups and a pair of jeans...


----------



## Tracyarts

The main thing I bought over the weekend was a new comfy chair. A Lane "Gladiator" Comfort King rocker/recliner (power model). It hasn't been delivered yet, but I will review it once I've had it a bit. It's rated for 500 pounds, extra wide and extra long, and has a motorized reclining mechanism. I don't have the strength to use a manual recliner any longer, I can't push the leg rest down with my legs to get up. I thought about getting a power lift model but it was out of my price range. And I can still get up and out of a low chair without assistance, I really just needed help with the reclining function.

I had bought a supposed "heavy duty for big people" used recliner at a yard sale last week and while it was very much oversized and roomy, it wasn't heavy duty at all. My husband broke the leg rest off, like as in the metal actually cracked, trying to push it down with his foot so I could get up yesterday. So out to the curb it went and I immediately got online and researched truly "big people friendly" recliners and found this one in my price range.


----------



## Tracyarts

The main thing I bought over the weekend was a new comfy chair. A Lane "Gladiator" Comfort King rocker/recliner (power model). It hasn't been delivered yet, but I will review it once I've had it a bit. It's rated for 500 pounds, extra wide and extra long, and has a motorized reclining mechanism. I don't have the strength to use a manual recliner any longer, I can't push the leg rest down with my legs to get up. I thought about getting a power lift model but it was out of my price range. And I can still get up and out of a low chair without assistance, I really just needed help with the reclining function. 

I had bought a supposed "heavy duty for big people" used recliner at a yard sale last week and while it was very much oversized and roomy, it wasn't heavy duty at all. My husband broke the leg rest off, like as in the metal actually cracked, trying to push it down with his foot so I could get up yesterday. So out to the curb it went and I immediately got online and researched truly "big people friendly" recliners and found this one in my price range.


----------



## Shotha

I did my grocery shopping over the weekend. Water chestnuts and kombu seaweed were on special. I love shopping for food, because I love eating. I love eating, because I love being fat. So, I love doing the grocery shopping.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

Bigger bras.


----------



## Tracyarts

*So, I've had a chance to use my new chair. A Lane Home Furnishings 4501P-19 Power Rocker Recliner. And yep, it's a good big people friendly recliner. 

It's rated for 500 pounds. I'm just under 400 pounds and I feel very supported and secure in it. It doesn't creak, doesn't wiggle, doesn't shift when I shift my weight around in it. The motor isn't straining to recline and sit back up, and the rocker feels very secure (no fear of tipping backwards even when I'm rocking it full-out). It's wide enough (but would possibly be a squeeze for a pear shaped 400-500 pound person). And very long, I'm 5'10" and there is room to spare at both feet and head. It would easily accommodate a taller person. 

The seat is firm, but not hard, and it's stable enough to get out of without struggling or losing my balance. 

My only real complaint is there is no manual backup for the reclining function. If the power goes out, it breaks down, or my cat pulls the plug out of the wall outlet I'm stuck in the reclining position and will have to flail around and crawl out the best way I can. 

But that aside, I'm happy with it so far. *


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I recently bought a 1000 pieces jigsaw puzzle for me.



Interesting because:




 

edit: at least I can sort the pieces - all these beautiful different colors ...


----------



## Shotha

I'm going shopping shortly. I usually shop on Saturday. I love grocery shopping, because I love eating. That's why I'm a fat man and that's why I'm happy.


----------



## Orchid

*Some art supplies from www.gerstaecker.de
I am busy reorganizing/declutter crafts/hobbies/bedroom. Looking online also for inspiration on this.*


----------



## loopytheone

I bought some more sweatpants today. I just need plain black ones for work at the farm, but they need to have elastic cuffs on the legs because I'm short. It's hard to find them big enough in regular stores but I found some today that were on sale! £7 is an acceptable price for sweatpants.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

A choice (!) of what I bought today...





in my defense each of this was a real good bargain...
shoes: >50% off (35€ iso 75€) 
puma: 19€ (iso 90 € original price)
watch: 19€ (iso 99€ original price)
pan: 8€ iso 22 €
chocolates - a total of 1.4 kg (3 lbs) - 13 €
purse & necklace: 3,30€ together... (3 pieces 5 €)


----------



## AmyJo1976

I like the purse!


----------



## Orchid

Two magazines, 3 mini stencils and 4 mini Lavinia stamps at www.craftstash.co.uk only today 29 february 2020 free worldwide shipping.


----------



## Shotha

I went grocery shopping yesterday. I love shopping for food. I bought, among other things, 4 cans of water chestnuts and 4 cans of Kalamata olives at reduced prices. Yum yum.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Shotha said:


> 4 cans of Kalamata olives at reduced prices. Yum yum.


Kalamata olives... the best...


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> Kalamata olives... the best...



I love Kalamata olives. Definitely the best. Kalamata is also famous for the Kalamatianos, one of the most beautiful and popular of Greek dances, which is danced to many beautiful songs. It's also famous for it's silk.


----------



## alk27alk27

I got a couple things. I got my brother a birthday gift. and amongst the other groceries a container of Trader Joe’s pre made chocolate pudding. Seriously if any of you like pudding and live in the US you’ve got to do yourself a favor and buy this stuff. If I ever truly become fat, this will probably be one of the main suspects.


----------



## Barrett

Two cheesecakes on the way home from work yesterday evening.
They no longer exist as of this morning (they ceased to be before I fell asleep last night, actually).


----------



## Aqw

Barrett said:


> Two cheesecakes on the way home from work yesterday evening.
> They no longer exist as of this morning (they ceased to be before I fell asleep last night, actually).


RIP cheesecakes


----------



## DazzlingAnna

1 cheesecake for me today as well.

plus
1 coat, 2 dresses, 1 Jeans, 3 shirts/tops

my prediction for my next post in this thread:
- a new wardrobe for all the stuff I bought over the last weeks.
- new wheel covers for my car (because I ruined mine today with my excellent parking skills... )


----------



## Orchid

German online pharmacy "Hamsterkauf" finally found a site that has all in stock. Online local sites where out of stock and/or do not sell certain items. Big jar liquid hand soap, vitamins, aromatherapy oils, OTC meds, pure 100% shea butter to mix in the oils, medicinal herbal teas, dosage mini glass.
www.bookdepository.com 2 adult coloring books Dover Publications their older flower coloring books.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Hawaiian Sweet Bread.


----------



## Barrett

Bought a new denim button-down shirt for a work trip next week.
And another cheesecake.
(buying the new shirt might have had something to do with my recent dalliance with cheesecake, maybe.)


----------



## Tracyarts

Shoes. These Arcopedico ankle boots.




I'm just "meh" about the look of the lace but they were ridiculously cheap for new Arcopedicos and happened to be my size. And are the only shoes I can wear when my neuropathy is flaring. If I'm still "meh" when I see them in person I may stain them with alcohol inks to look like lace over marble dye or tie dye.


----------



## Orchid

The archived site www.craftster.org has posts on re-styled shoes/boots also see Pinterest for more tips.


----------



## Corey

A bunch of clothing items for my children at H&M (huge sale going on and they have the cutest kid clothes), yoga pants at Target, antibiotics for my husband who has bronchitis, collagen powder, a phone charger, and Bluebell ice cream cookie two-step, yum.


----------



## op user

Two packets of espresso coffee (this one) for my sister and one for me.


----------



## Barrett

My now nightly, for the last two weeks, whole cheesecake (frustrated with work; eating my feelings).
I'll be buying a pair of prescription eye-glasses this weekend.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

... and I don't really want to talk about it... 

one says "Party hard" ... Well I'll probably do it...


----------



## Tracyarts

I did my part to stimulate the economy by spending a little bit of our government emergency "help us out" check. 

I bought new skincare products (just replacement bottles of what I already use, because I was starting to run low) and a replacement brush for my face scrubber. Also a perfume (Maison Louis Marie - Bois de Balincourt, a woody-spicy fragrance). Sephora sent a 20% off coupon recently and they don't often do that. So I figured it was a good idea to take advantage of the deal and buy my replacement stuff now rather than later. The perfume was just a splurge.


----------



## Tempere

A new hoodie


----------



## Barrett

Four pints of Ben & Jerry's (mostly because it was on sale; buy one, get one):
Chunky Monkey, Cherry Garcia, New York Super Fudge Chunk, and 'Everything But The...'

Also,
I recently discovered a new brand of sparkling water (I've become something of a connoisseur in recent years)... AHA. 
They have eight flavors so far, and those eight are actually dual-flavor combinations... Lime-Watermelon, Blueberry-Pomegranate, etc.

The one I picked up today was Black Cherry-Coffee. This one rivals LaCroix Key Lime for the beverage-key to my heart.


----------



## op user

There is a new store offering home deliveries of household articles for emergency use - they are more expensive than a normal large supermarket. They have a minimum order of 3 €/ 3,25$. On Sundays you get the paper for free if you place an order. So I order a cheese pie for one, 2+1 free bottle of local beer FIX BEER and I got a liter of juice for free.

The juice is peach which I don't drink so it will be put on the super-market box for those in need.


----------



## Tracyarts

New house stuff. It looks like we are going to finally be moving some time over the summer. 

I ordered two heavy duty stacking banquet chairs to use as dining chairs, the ones that came with our little kitchen table are not fat friendly and hurt me to sit on. These are wider, padded, and rated for 500 pounds. 

And a stand fan. I have one, but it's old and starting to run really rough despite cleaning and maintaining it. This one is nicer, metal, a little smaller, but the rooms at the new house will be smaller. 

Some houseplants too. Two tiny parlor palms, and two tiny pilea peperomia (leaves are round and disc-shaped). I have never mail ordered plants before, but the reviews were good, so I took a chance. 

Oh and a slipcover for the sofa. 

I still need to order some of those cube organizer shelves, and maybe a flat pack storage cabinet. And a few other little odds and ends. Mostly we're taking all our furniture and decorative things from here, but the new house has very little storage, so the cube organizers are a must.


----------



## Orchid

Watercolors a few new to me colors.Red geranium, cobalt turquoise, veronese green, prussian blue.


----------



## Shotha

Orchid said:


> Watercolors a few new to me colors.Red geranium, cobalt turquoise, veronese green, prussian blue.



Prussian blue is an old and very interesting colour. It is the first modern synthetic pigment. Here's a link to the Wikipedia article about it.

Prussian blue


----------



## Barrett

I had to cave today and buy new, bigger pants.
I've ballooned out of my current ones during this lock-down, and gained way too much to be able to shrink enough by the time we are currently scheduled to be called back to work.
The belly wins this battle.

Edit (the next day): Wow. This didn't age well. HA! I slay me.
(lost my job yesterday, after I made this post; plant shut-down)


----------



## Shotha

I bought my groceries today.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I brought an ice machine and air pump


----------



## op user

I bought a long-chair - 20% off from a very decent food store that treats well its staff. 

The chair is plastic instead of aluminium as I hoped for. It feels solid and is comfortable but I should use it with a (SS)BBW to check its strength - a BBW completes and improves the life of a FA.




It doesn't come with a rating as other furnitures


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I bought a long-chair - 20% off from a very decent food store that treats well its staff.
> 
> The chair is plastic instead of aluminium as I hoped for. It feels solid and is comfortable but I should use it with a (SS)BBW to check its strength - a BBW completes and improves the life of a FA.
> 
> View attachment 135949
> 
> 
> It doesn't come with a rating as other furnitures


I have serious doubts...

nice color btw


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> I have serious doubts...
> 
> nice color btw




I need to run the experiment and based on your postings here you are welcome to apply if you happen to be in the area....


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I need to run the experiment and based on your postings here you are welcome to apply if you happen to be in the area....


I am sure this might end in a new post at the "Things we break" thread. Well, we have the "before" -picture here...


----------



## op user

It would be at least for me the second most interesting test after the test flight of MAX - or maybe THE most interesting since we would participate.

Although again a test flight it is an experience I like to attend...


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> It would be at least for me the second most interesting test after the test flight of MAX - or maybe THE most interesting since we would participate.
> 
> Although again a test flight it is an experience I like to attend...


I'd suggest a delivery flight. If we would only know someone with access to those 

Back to what I bought today.
Nothing. I am at home. Spending time but not money.
But next week - I'll be at an outlet shopping center and I am pretty sure I will post the results.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I bought a long-chair - 20% off from a very decent food store that treats well its staff.
> 
> The chair is plastic instead of aluminium as I hoped for. It feels solid and is comfortable but I should use it with a (SS)BBW to check its strength - a BBW completes and improves the life of a FA.
> 
> View attachment 135949
> 
> 
> It doesn't come with a rating as other furnitures



In British English this sort of folding chair with a long strip of cloth (usually canvass or nylon) for sitting on is called a "deck chair".


----------



## Shotha

Strictly speaking, I didn't buy anything today, because I did the grocery shopping yesterday. However, when I opened my front door today, I found that some anonymous benefactor had left a large bag of fresh vegetables on the door step.


----------



## op user

Shotha said:


> In British English this sort of folding chair with a long strip of cloth (usually canvass or nylon) for sitting on is called a "deck chair".


You are right as usual. I translated the french notion of "chaise longe"


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> You are right as usual. I translated the french notion of "chaise longe"



I don't know everything. I was very careful to specify British English, as I didn't know what it's called in America but I just looked it up and Americans call it a "deck chair" too.

We usually use the French expression "chaise longue" in English. Americans also call such chairs a "chaise lounge", "a lounger" or a "lounge chair". No, I didn't know the American equivalents. I just looked them up.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Finally I can post some of my purchases again.





This is all so much me:
The glass bottle says "Hahaha". 
The mug says "Cookies follow me wherever I go."
The lunchbox says "Did someone say food?"

The sleeping shirt says "little cutie".(Well I'd discuss about that because I am at least "big cutie )

Well and the golden dazzling bag I had to buy because I had no bag with me.

And not only money-wise: 
all PEANUTS.


----------



## Orchid

Yesterday afternoon I think to go german pharmacy online shopping......ended up complete afternoon looking at more and more interesting items.
My previous german online pharmacy switched owners and moved to other city and reduced/removed a lot of things so after two times shopping there went looking for new to me shop.
That delivers to other EU country finally found one that has even more than the first shop. Few months ago did a first order now my second one. Vitamins, herbal teas, foot salve, cold salve, soap etc...........
And is now I see what pferdebalsam is for usage...........well next time will order that.......
I did order Melissengeist..........I have one of the Hildegard von Bingen books and had a veilchen cream but with heatwave it went bad.......next one will keep in the fridge..........


----------



## op user

Very nice cups Dazzling Anna. Keep both in plain sight.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Very nice cups Dazzling Anna. Keep both in plain sight.


it is actually only one cup... printed on both sides - can be used left - and right-handed


----------



## op user

I never thought about left and right hand cups. Thanks


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I never thought about left and right hand cups. Thanks


well technically each cup work for both. I mean drinking a coffee for example. 
But sometimes the picture or a funny quote is only shown to one side, mainly the drinking person right hand side use.


----------



## Shotha

op user said:


> I never thought about left and right hand cups. Thanks



You can buy mustache cups and mustache mugs. They have a little shelf around the part of the mug that you drink from to stop your mustache from going in the tea or coffee. The definitely come in right-handed and left-handed varieties.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Another day, new shopping results.




a watch
earnings
something to do a massage (whatever that is called)
and some coffee...


----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> Finally I can post some of my purchases again.
> 
> View attachment 136186
> 
> 
> 
> This is all so much me:
> The glass bottle says "Hahaha".
> The mug says "Cookies follow me wherever I go."
> The lunchbox says "Did someone say food?"
> 
> The sleeping shirt says "little cutie".(Well I'd discuss about that because I am at least "big cutie )
> 
> Well and the golden dazzling bag I had to buy because I had no bag with me.
> 
> And not only money-wise:
> all PEANUTS.


Seems like an impossibility that chocolate chip cookies would "follow me," CARRYING them inside is much more accurate  (Ooh so full of cookies! lol)


----------



## op user

Dazzling

Coffee is the most important of your recent purchases - hide one of those sticks as a safety stock. 

Regarding your peanut butter - you would look eating it.

I hope the watch is water resistant and you can take a shower or swim with it - so tired I wrote eat.


----------



## Shotha

Today I bought a whole lot of rocks. I got a very good deal here.


----------



## Barrett

Early, early morning shopping; just ordered a handful of 5XL shirts because a certain aspect of my physicality deemed it prudent.


----------



## Orchid

@Shotha Nice rocks. Used to visit mineral/rock/gem shows years ago bought some collected some.
These days I watch gem shows on Youtube looks fabulous.........


----------



## Orchid

Some crafts supplies from www.scrapbook.com from USA.


----------



## Shotha

Orchid said:


> @Shotha Nice rocks. Used to visit mineral/rock/gem shows years ago bought some collected some.
> These days I watch gem shows on Youtube looks fabulous.........




Wow! I liked the trilobite fossils.

Our rock and mineral shows are on a much smaller scale. There are usually augmented with people selling shells. I like to buy the local items. You never know what you're going to find.


----------



## Shotha

Today I bought some candied mango slices. Then I found that I couldn't share them because of COVID-19.


----------



## Tracyarts

I bought storage and other random stuff for the new house. It's older and smaller than the one we're living in, so very little built in storage. I ordered a couple more cube organizer units, a couple packs of fabric covered bins for them, under bed blanket boxes, and a wire rack for the master bedroom closet. And a couple of trivets, some room divider panels to cover the alcove the hot water heater sits in, a mailbox, and supplies for a DIY faux concrete kitchen counter project. 

And a couple big jars of Nutella and a case of graham crackers to eat it on.


----------



## Barrett

I bought a collector's edition dragon statue for my sister, for her birthday, coming up in June.
(she collects dragon stuff.)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

well I bought it a few days ago, I hope it still counts... 




I really like this color...


----------



## op user

More colour for you! Congratulations


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> More colour for you! Congratulations


this new one will be following my current favourite nail polish - favourite by color and name


----------



## Shotha

DazzlingAnna said:


> well I bought it a few days ago, I hope it still counts...
> 
> View attachment 136261
> 
> 
> I really like this color...



It's a colour that I like. I like turquoise and similar colours.


----------



## stevita

Bought this a while ago but it took a long time to actually come in the mail. 

I'm thinking of buying some more, either a 5 or a 10 pack, so I can do laundry less frequently. Also my temp job has been working me pretty hard lately so I might as well spend the cash on the latest fashion trend right?


----------



## Shotha

I went out for a light lunch with a friend. When we had finished eating we ordered two coffees to take out. I noticed that the barrista had written "Polar Bear" on mine. How sweet!


----------



## Barrett

My stimulus check finally arrived, so I did my duty to stimulate the economy.
I purchased a incline-decline-flat bench for my weight-room this morning.
Picture shows a red bench, I bought a blue one, to match my power rack.


Spoiler











And I also purchased a mini-freezer (1.1 cubic feet) to set on top of my mini-fridge (which is just a fridge).
It will be a dedicated Ben & Jerry's ice cream freezer.


----------



## Tad

Barrett said:


> My stimulus check finally arrived, so I did my duty to stimulate the economy.
> I purchased a incline-decline-flat bench for my weight-room this morning.
> 
> ......
> 
> And I also purchased a mini-freezer (1.1 cubic feet) to set on top of my mini-fridge (which is just a fridge).
> It will be a dedicated Ben & Jerry's ice cream freezer.



I love the balance in that post!


----------



## Barrett

Tad said:


> I love the balance in that post!



What's even funnier?
The freezer will be in my weight-room.  
(weight-room = home gym)


----------



## Tracyarts

A house. 

We closed on our new home today. Never thought we'd be able to own a home, but we were able to finally make it work.


----------



## Shotha

Tracyarts said:


> A house.
> 
> We closed on our new home today. Never thought we'd be able to own a home, but we were able to finally make it work.



Congratulations.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

So, someone here at Dims encouraged me to get a bikini instead of a one piece swimsuit.

This is what I bought today:



Not sure if I'll ever wear it at a public pool or beach...


----------



## Barrett

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, someone here at Dims encouraged me to get a bikini instead of a one piece swimsuit.
> 
> This is what I bought today:
> 
> View attachment 136349
> 
> Not sure if I'll ever wear it at a public pool or beach...


I love that pattern; very pretty. ❤


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Yesterday it was a trip to JC Penney's. I walked out with a T shirt, 3 polos and a pack of undershirts.


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> So, someone here at Dims encouraged me to get a bikini instead of a one piece swimsuit.
> 
> This is what I bought today:
> 
> View attachment 136349
> 
> Not sure if I'll ever wear it at a public pool or beach...



I hope you will wear it in a pool or in the beach


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I hope you will wear it in a pool or in the beach


with the right support I might try this...


----------



## Aqw

I guess you could get some support from people here on Dims


----------



## op user

Let's arrange a Dims meeting at a destination D.A likes and have the FA of our team showing their support a bit like a crowd on a soccer field.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Let's arrange a Dims meeting at a destination D.A likes and have the FA of our team showing their support a bit like a crowd on a soccer field.


excellent idea... any suggestions where this could happen... please let me know here:





__





Travelling the world... places to be?


Hi there, as I work and live for travelling I am really interested in many different places on this beautiful planet. I travel mainly across Europe. Greece is always a good place to be for me. I would like to know your favorite places - whether it is the region you come from, the place you...




www.dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## Orchid

If anyone knows a online shop that sells big bras that are 100% pure cotton in a very big cup size??
Bought cotton towels, napkins, small spoons, perfume.


----------



## Orchid

Re-buy same adult coloring book Floral Bouquets -Dover publications.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Bought a beautiful chain to wear a pendant made for me by my jewelry-making nephew, an insignia of my late father's military service.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW

Orchid said:


> If anyone knows a online shop that sells big bras that are 100% pure cotton in a very big cup size??
> Bought cotton towels, napkins, small spoons, perfume.


Look up "Livi Rae Lingerie". Saw them on 90 Day Fiance. They make custom bras in any size.


----------



## Orchid

@LuvsBustyBBW Thanks! Have a nice day in sunny Los Angeles! Read old history of L.A. last week.


----------



## littlefairywren

I just bought a heavy duty office chair, because I've busted the last two. I'm so excited and impatient for it's arrival.


----------



## Rojodi

Purchased several e-books, more Thin Mints, some lingerie for women, and legal pads for my "office".


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I bought some new old books. 3 for 1 Euro.





edit: 

this 101 things to do...


----------



## Orchid

@DazzlingAnna Enjoy your new books.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Wow, that's a great price. I am always looking for inexpensive used books in foreign languages, primarily German, French, or Spanish.

Today I bought a cup of green tea from Starbucks, despite the warm weather. Then I drove to Lake Michigan (less than 5 minutes away) and watched the scenery while drinking it in my car. Have to be satisfied with simple things these days.


----------



## Shotha

Today I bought a pizza.

I'm always on the look out for good price deals on books, mainly books to do with languages. I often buy books directly from India, because they offer many books at remarkably low prices. Not all Amazons are created equal. If you're looking for good deals and prepared to accept good quality second-hand books, compare prices on various national branches of Amazon. I recently wanted an out-of-print Sanskrit grammar written in French. It was available on American Amazon for around NZ$200. On French Amazon, it was available for around NZ$50. It pays to shop around.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Thanks for the book buying tips. I have also had mostly good experiences with Bookdepository in the UK. Their prices are usually reasonable and they offer free shipping worldwide, with no minimum purchase.


----------



## Shotha

Today I bought a French a chicken and mushroom crêpe. It was a wonderful gastronomic experience in all respects except the quantity.


----------



## Tracyarts

Ordered last week, arrived today. Perfume and eyeshadow. Perfume is Dahlia & Vines by Nest (a nice ladylike floral fragrance, lol) and the eyeshadow is Urban Decay - Specter (a very shimmery warm light pink). Along with a few freebies from Sephora. A makeup removal cloth (just takes water to clean your makeup off supposedly), a sample set of face primer and setting powder (to try whenever I wear makeup again), and a couple of little sample fragrances (a sweet sugary one and a fresh beachy one).


----------



## Joker

After all bills were payed I ordered photo chemicals because my cameras that are not digital need love. No photo processing left in a city these days. I have to do it myself.


----------



## Shotha

I ordered a pizza from Domino's. They managed to run the order through the kitchen (but not the cash register) twice. I'm absolutely stuffed but I'm feeling very fat and very happy.


----------



## bbgrrlll

Beads, Beads, Beads for making jewelry


----------



## Shotha

Grocery shopping. My favourite outing of the week.


----------



## Joker

Photo chemicals.


----------



## Orchid

Beads & pendants for making jewelry, today July 13 last day sales 25% at www.beadaholique.com


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tortillas
King Salmon plus seasoning
Brown sugar
A notebook and some pens


----------



## op user

Joker said:


> Photo chemicals.



Very surprised you still use them. I think going digital was vital on having a well-organized photo collection. With printed ones it was so hit and miss. 

I finally bought a set of two metal straws. One straight and one curved and one brush on a long handle to clean them. A perfect complement for the insulated cup I have for cold coffee made at home. to enjoy on the go.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We bought a Big Fig mattress set in king size yesterday.


----------



## DragonFly

ScreamingChicken said:


> We bought a Big Fig mattress set in king size yesterday.



i am going to need to hear all about the performance of this please!
I am in the need of a replacement!!!!!!! May I ask you many many questions about it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

DragonFly said:


> i am going to need to hear all about the performance of this please!
> I am in the need of a replacement!!!!!!! May I ask you many many questions about it.


It was ordered Tuesday and will arrive today. Please feel free to ask me everything you wanted know 

We are going to wait and pull the trigger once our house was built next March but my daughter decided to move in with us so we had to push the timeline forward.


----------



## op user

This pair of shoes without the wall obviously!


----------



## sarahee543

This dress got delivered today. 
It makes me happy.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Product review on the new Big Fig sleep set.

Two nights of the best sleep we have ever had. The amount of support is perfect. The cooling gel keeps our warm bodies very comfortable. We got the king size and it plenty roomy for my 6'2" 335 pound self and my 5'6" more than 335 pound  wife. It is a pretty straight forward assembly process but it a two person job.

10/10. Would happily recommend.


----------



## Tracyarts

Seeds for my Fall and Winter garden. We get a second warm season here, so I'm planting green beans, zucchini, cucumbers, and miniature melons first. Then when the cool season starts, I'm planting radishes, beets, carrots, lettuce, bok choy, and kohlrabi. 

I may plant a few more things, but those are seeds I've ordered.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sockeye salmon
Razors
Foil 
A little impulse buying, but 10 bucks a pound for sockeye is hard to beat.


----------



## Shotha

I bought some rocks. I also bought some vegetable chips, hemp and nut mix, peanut pretzels and crystallized mango slices for a Labour Party fundraiser quiz tomorrow night. I don't think that they're going to last that long.


----------



## Rojodi

Three books this week:


----------



## Jon Blaze

More sockeye, steelhead trout, Febreeze, hand soap, trail mix, and Hawaiian bbq sauce.


----------



## Tracyarts

A metal frame pergola with a retractable fabric roof for my back yard. Should come tomorrow and my husband and his dad will assemble and anchor it Saturday morning. Which will be great, as the sun is so brutal here I had to put off most of my gardening until we got some kind of shade structure up. 

Also, replacement insoles for a pair of shoes, some paper, rubber stamps, and cutting dies for holiday card making, eggs from my neighbor who raises chickens, and some little pots to plant succulent plants in.


----------



## Orchid

Cotton quilt fabrics and natural Sashiko thread.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

2 x two-piece swimsuits/ bikinis and a bra.
Original price would have been an incredible total of 150€, instead I paid a total of only 25€ because there is some dust on it...


----------



## Orchid

@DazzlingAnna Great enjoy the new goodies.Years ago I used to look shopwindow Centro Oberhausen the Lingerie Shop at/near one of the entry doors.Went to look minute ago but think it closed.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Orchid said:


> @DazzlingAnna Great enjoy the new goodies.Years ago I used to look shopwindow Centro Oberhausen the Lingerie Shop at/near one of the entry doors.Went to look minute ago but think it closed.


@Orchid : usually the lingerie shops in those shopping center like Centro Oberhausen or others do not have the size I need.


----------



## Orchid

@DazzlingAnna 
www.bader.de they send to other EU countries besides Germany. They go quite big but pictures of bras are on regular sized women. They should do pictures of bras on very big bust so one can see the true fit.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I thought all weekend about buying a one piece suit. Wasn't sure when I saw it last week but couldn't get it out of my mind. So first thing I did this morning - went to the shop and getting it.
No idea when I am going to wear it but it is so comfortable...


----------



## littlefairywren

A new mattress and some crisp white linens. My old one had seen better days and I was tired of battling random springs.


----------



## Orchid

Crafts supplies at www.scrapbook.com have to stay under 22.00 euro approx usd 25.00 or pay extra tax.
So small order: 2 stencils, 2 box mixed sequins, buttons,6 single sheets paper,5 single sheets cardstock.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

A color changing LED desk lamp from Aldi. I bought one yesterday, but I liked it so much, I went back and bought another.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jerry Thomas said:


> A color changing LED desk lamp from Aldi. I bought one yesterday, but I liked it so much, I went back and bought another.


I just learned that Aldi has stores in overseas.  
Didn't know that.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

DazzlingAnna said:


> I just learned that Aldi has stores in overseas.
> Didn't know that.



Yes, they have many stores in the US, especially in the Midwest, and many other countries as well. It's interesting to look at their advertising flyers online from the different countries and see what's available in each country.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Over here in Germany in the 1960s the Albrecht brothers (*AL*brecht *DI*skont) decided to split up the stores into Aldi Nord (for northern & since 1990s also Easten parts of the country) an Aldi Süd.
Both have slightly different offers.
Going through the brochures is interesting indeed. 
I just checked if i could find the LED desk lamp here at Aldi Nord too - but I couldn't.


----------



## Sonic Purity

DazzlingAnna said:


> Over here in Germany in the 1960s the Albrecht brothers (*AL*brecht *DI*skont) decided to split up the stores into Aldi Nord (for northern & since 1990s also Easten parts of the country) an Aldi Süd.
> Both have slightly different offers.
> Going through the brochures is interesting indeed.
> I just checked if i could find the LED desk lamp here at Aldi Nord too - but I couldn't.



Aldi Nord? Here in the U.S., i (at least) call it Trader Joe’s. From the Wikipedia article:
***
*Trader Joe's* is an American chain of grocery stores headquartered in Monrovia, California. By 2015, it was a competitor in "fresh format" grocery stores in the United States.[5][6] By November 2019, Trader Joe's had over 503 stores nationwide in 42 states and Washington, D.C.[1]

The first Trader Joe's store was opened in 1967 by founder Joe Coulombe in Pasadena, California.[7] It was owned by German entrepreneur Theo Albrecht[8] from 1979 until his death in 2010, when ownership passed to his heirs.[9] Albrecht's family also owns the German supermarket chain ALDI Nord,[10] to which Trader Joe's belongs. Another Aldi company, Aldi Süd, also operates in the U.S., but uses the _Aldi_ name and logo. The company has offices in Monrovia, and Boston, Massachusetts.[11]
***

I remember often (as a young child) seeing the first, original store, from around when it was built. Still there in the same place, doing well (even with its tiny parking lot). For inexplicable reasons it is not Store #1 in their system (it’s number 51 right now. I recall a different number that did not end in 1).

As of a few years ago, we now have some local Aldi (Süd) stores as well. I found the one i checked out OK but not especially impressive. Very likely that Trader Joe’s is not the same as Aldi Nord in Germany, though there are likely some areas of crossover in terms of foods, policies, or something.

I consist primarily from the end processing results of foods and beverages from Trader Joe’s. It has long been the primary grocery store in my life.


----------



## Orchid

Summer dress white cotton and 2 tops white cotton. Fall scarf extra wide in chestnut brown.
Bought at www.asos.uk
( Looked for ideas/inspiration for colors Fall makeup at www.temptalia.com)


----------



## Shotha

I did the grocery shopping today. I love shopping for food. Yoplait yogurt was on special. So, I bought to kilos of vanilla yogurt.


----------



## op user

Two litres of orange juice at 50% off from some top quality orange grove and a litre of beer at 20% off. The bottle from a brewery that it deserves all the support it can get (as national distribution breweries go).


----------



## DazzlingAnna

It was planned as a grocery shopping tour but things got out of hand...
Beside the usual like bread, yoghurt, juices, fruits, vegetables, meat etc. here some highlights of what else I bought:

-a kids pool for our balcony (btw the best indicator that weather will turn to rainy or/and cold pretty soon here )
- school cone for a neighbor's child starting school
- water bomb semi-automatic fill system (oh dear, it probably was a mistake buying this )
- in ear headphones in red
- passion fruits.


----------



## op user

A like for your weather forecasting skills - much like a rain arrives just after you washed your car


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> A like for your weather forecasting skills - much like a rain arrives just after you washed your car


yeah, just for fun - check the weather forecast for tomorrow


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> A like for your weather forecasting skills - much like a rain arrives just after you washed your car



Update on this: We had kind of heat wave until the day I bought this pool.
Today's weather: 16°C, wind 42km/h, raining.
@op user : what is it - coincidence, karma, bad luck?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> Very surprised you still use them. I think going digital was vital on having a well-organized photo collection. With printed ones it was so hit and miss.
> 
> I finally bought a set of two metal straws. One straight and one curved and one brush on a long handle to clean them. A perfect complement for the insulated cup I have for cold coffee made at home. to enjoy on the go.


Inspired by @op user 's purchase a while ago I finally bought my straws made of bamboo, including these funny little brushes to keep them clean.


----------



## Tad

DazzlingAnna said:


> Update on this: We had kind of heat wave until the day I bought this pool.
> Today's weather: 16°C, wind 42km/h, raining.
> @op user : what is it - coincidence, karma, bad luck?



Hopefully next year it will let you get good use out of the pool without turning cool or wet every time you try!


----------



## Tad

On the weekend I finally bought a new windbreaker. My old one was literally coming apart, as well as barely making it around my belly these days. It was my first time inside a mall in six months, but it paid off as I found one of our menswear chains now carries up to a 2X for many things, and they had a jacket that I liked, in a size that fit (I also tried on another 2X and found it too small? The sales lady assured me that brand runs small, but it was still a shock). 

So of course we then had three days of the warmest weather we've seen in a month so I've had no reason to wear it yet, but I'm at least ready for the cool, drizzly, weather that is supposed to be coming our way shortly.


----------



## Shotha

I bought fish and chips from our local Chinese takeaway. It's the first time that I've done that this year. Covid-19 has certainly changed my habits.


----------



## Orchid

Online pharmacy: vitamins, herbal teas, soaps, birch hair tonic, Vicks Vaporub salve, foot salve.


----------



## Volt01

lego order for my build


----------



## Orchid

Art supplies at www.jacksonsart.com


----------



## littlefairywren

Orchid said:


> Art supplies at www.jacksonsart.com


I get most of my supplies from them too. Still ends up being cheaper than purchasing from here in Sydney.


----------



## Barrett

Bought a multi-grip bar for my weight rack.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some warm comfy clothes to wear around the house from Woman Within. 2 black thermal long sleeved tees, 2 pairs of black thermal pants, and a long white and black plaid flannel housedress to wear over the thermal sets. We had our first genuinely cool morning today and I realized I'm short on warm stay at home clothes. 

Also a big polished picture jasper stone cabochon that looks like a landscape (I think a sky and desert mountain scene) to make into a statement necklace. I'm going to copper foil tape the edge, solder over it, attach a couple loops on the back, and hang it on leather cord.


----------



## Tad

Yesterday I bought a small heater to go under my work-from-home desk. I've always been prone to cold hands and feet, and the cold air seemed to pool under my desk, and this room doesn't warm up well in general. As soon as it cooled down outside I was cold sitting here all day. I found this little heater with like a sixth of the max output of most heaters (highest setting is 250W), but between blowing warm air at my ankles, circulating the air under my desk, and providing a bit more warmth to the room it is making such a huge difference to my comfort. The overall room might be reading as being at 17C, but I'm quite comfy now


----------



## Orchid

Cardmaking supplies at www.scrapbook.com


----------



## Barrett

Yesterday (Oct. 31), I bought a leather-bound copy of the initial trilogy in Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles.
Never read them, but I've seen the two films based on those three books, and I want more detail, especially about Akasha.


----------



## littlefairywren

I love a wee puzzle day, so got myself a few for the summer. Bit of music, cup of tea/wine and I'm as happy as a clam.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Books and puzzles, both of which are a great combination!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I bought a new hand bag.
It is not, that I need a new one...
I saw it, I liked its design and colors, it was on sale - so I bought it.


----------



## littlefairywren

A wee pair of scissors so I can keep cutting my own hair. The irony was needing a pair of scissors to open the scissors hehe.


----------



## Tracyarts

New glasses. 

Really just replacements. I originally got these glasses in 2015 and one of the earpieces finally snapped from metal fatigue. I was happy to find out that the exact same style was still available. I have other glasses in various styles, but these are my go-to everyday favorite pair.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

went to the grocery to buy food! not buying anything non essential for now


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I bought this nice black dress the other day. Very comfortable.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> I bought this nice black dress the other day. Very comfortable.
> View attachment 138161


It really fits your figure girl!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

AmyJo1976 said:


> It really fits your figure girl!


it actually looks better on me than on the girl presenting it on the package


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> it actually looks better on me than on the girl presenting it on the package


Well, that doesn't surprise me one bit lol!


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> I bought this nice black dress the other day. Very comfortable.
> View attachment 138161


Beautiful, honey!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> it actually looks better on me than on the girl presenting it on the package


It looks very sexy on you!


----------



## melallensink

Real of Silver PETG filament. Also cat food and window cleaner.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got replacement "plant anything" pods for one of my Aerogardens (I currently have kale growing in the other one). 

They're just the 6 pod models. I'm going to plant kitchen herbs this time. 2 dill, 2 parsley, a thyme and a basil.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tracyarts said:


> I got replacement "plant anything" pods for one of my Aerogardens (I currently have kale growing in the other one).
> 
> They're just the 6 pod models. I'm going to plant kitchen herbs this time. 2 dill, 2 parsley, a thyme and a basil.


Good luck with basil...!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Every now and then it feels good to act childishly. So I bought this today:




[now I am confronted with discussions with a 6 y.o. about ownerhip )


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> Every now and then it feels good to act childishly. So I bought this today:
> 
> View attachment 138366
> 
> 
> [now I am confronted with discussions with a 6 y.o. about ownerhip )


To act like childish is a good medicine for the soul. It works on me!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I bought this backpack two weeks ago. It makes me feel like I'm a teenage in the 80s. I love it!


----------



## Orchid

Watercolors, coloring pencils, mixed media A5 cardstock , sketchbooks A6.


----------



## Tracyarts

DazzlingAnna said:


> Good luck with basil...!



Basil grows really well in Aerogardens. The first time I grew Genovese basil, and last time I grew spicy globe basil. I think I'll grow Genovese again this time to alternate.


----------



## Tracyarts

One of my oldest friends (from '89-90) is getting into leather work, especially bags, and I commissioned him to make me this big steampunk-y day pack with a strap long enough to go around my body and hang to my hip. With little compartments to hold tons of stuff.

It's handmade from scratch. So cut, dyed, stitched, waxed, and assembled all by hand with no machinery or power equipment. Just hand tools. 

I'm at a place where I really appreciate hand made things, especially home made hand made things. I had really good luck with my seasonal crochet festival sales this year and wanted to turn around and buy something from a fellow physically/mentally challenged home crafter to pay a bit of it forward.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tracyarts said:


> One of my oldest friends (from '89-90) is getting into leather work, especially bags, and I commissioned him to make me this big steampunk-y day pack with a strap long enough to go around my body and hang to my hip. With little compartments to hold tons of stuff.
> 
> It's handmade from scratch. So cut, dyed, stitched, waxed, and assembled all by hand with no machinery or power equipment. Just hand tools.
> 
> I'm at a place where I really appreciate hand made things, especially home made hand made things. I had really good luck with my seasonal crochet festival sales this year and wanted to turn around and buy something from a fellow physically/mentally challenged home crafter to pay a bit of it forward.
> 
> View attachment 138437


It's beautifully crafted! Love it!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I bought this:




it says:

Basil: 
"I will die in 24 hours. Nobody is faster."

Poinsettia: 
"hold my beer"

wish me luck


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> One of my oldest friends (from '89-90) is getting into leather work, especially bags, and I commissioned him to make me this big steampunk-y day pack with a strap long enough to go around my body and hang to my hip. With little compartments to hold tons of stuff.
> 
> It's handmade from scratch. So cut, dyed, stitched, waxed, and assembled all by hand with no machinery or power equipment. Just hand tools.
> 
> I'm at a place where I really appreciate hand made things, especially home made hand made things. I had really good luck with my seasonal crochet festival sales this year and wanted to turn around and buy something from a fellow physically/mentally challenged home crafter to pay a bit of it forward.



Amazing looking bag! And I bet it will last just about forever, just gaining in character


----------



## littlefairywren

A baby blowtorch. Creme Brulee is on the menu!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> A baby blowtorch. Creme Brulee is on the menu! View attachment 138524


Nice, let us know how often you use it. 

You have to beat two times.


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> Nice, let us know how often you use it.
> 
> You have to beat two times.


Okey dokey 

I want to use it to also make grilled salmon nigiri, which I've been craving terribly.


----------



## Barrett

Books 6, 7, and 8 of _The Expanse_ Series, by James S.A. Corey

plus, four Tony's Chocolonely chocolate bars.
Two Dark Chocolate Pecan Coconut, and two Dark Chocolate Pretzel Toffee.










(working on my own expanse, as it were.  )


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Well, I don't know why... 
this nice two piece home wear...


----------



## littlefairywren

You're a cutie patootie, @DazzlingAnna!


----------



## EmilyEW

Tracyarts said:


> View attachment 138437


Geez, I am big time into bags and this does it to me. I am totally soft boiled now and panting. Stop with these temptations! I don't have the energy for this!

Oh, but I bought a large Tiramisu today. Not so large now, damn it. I've been hosed.


----------



## Orchid

Nothing yet...looking for some extra gifts to mail to my daughter overseas straight from shops over there.


----------



## NurseVicki

I brought Puppy pads cat litter and a pair of pink tennis shoes wide ones so they dont hurt my hammer toe!


----------



## Ncmomof4

Groceries and groceries and more groceries. 4 kids at home doing virtual school I'm gonna need 2 stimulus checks soon. Thank goodness I have 4 girls and not 4 teen boys or I would need a second and third job.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Bought two teddy bears and two boxes of chocolates and two "Get well soon!" cards for two SSBBW I know, one 1,800 miles away, one 600 miles away, both of whom were diagnosed this week with Covid and are quarantined for the next two weeks.

I'll pack 'em up and mail 'em today, and hopefully when they get 'em, they'll smile and feel a little better and know that Ol' Larry has their back in my own small way. Neither has life-threatening symptoms, just minor aches and no ability to taste or smell, so maybe they'll wait to eat the chocolates until they're all better.

I like to make people smile when possible, yes?


----------



## Orchid

Creative Haven Coloring books.
Coloring supplies.
Cheese box container to keep in fridge.
Quilt fabric, bias tape, twill tape.
Lavender tealights.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some supplies to make kaleidoscopes and bead bracelets with. A pre-owned yellow purse (total impulse buy but it was very cheap on Poshmark). A pre-owned costume jewelry necklace from eBay. And a couple of loose comfortable dresses to wear when I go get my infusions. 

Here's the necklace, I think it's a goddess symbol. I'm going to have to put it on a longer chain to fit my neck, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Orchid

Big towel in sales ZARAHome color sand. Xmas bells gold on tartan ribbon. Small salad bowl in acryl.
Set of 2 pillowcases peach/apricot in percale cotton.
Vase pink glass to replace my pink vase that broke after 35 yrs in my house...windowsill a hole melted into it during recent very hot summer heatwave ....
Finally a clothes item ...black/old rose shirt in sales.(www.bader.de) size 54EU I do not like bodyfit so buy one size up so is wider. I dislike long sleeves and prefer 2/3.
Karibik green washcloths to go with sand towel. Decorative red pillowcase poinsettia. 

Fitted sheet apricot for my downstairs bed just one see if I like it, use few times and wash few times before I buy more.


----------



## Tracyarts

Lakeland Mills rocking loveseat. 4' wide has a 500 - 600 lb weight capacity (depending on who is giving the product specs). Discontinued by manufacturer, and on sale everywhere there is remaining stock. I got mine from Amazon. Supersized person friendly furniture is hard to find, so if you're looking for something like this, go search for it now, while you can get it a little bit cheaper. It's my 3rd piece of Lakeland Mills outdoor furniture, and they really are sturdy and durable. I'm not at all wary of my A-frame swing from this manufacturer not being able to hold me even when I flop down on it and swing aggressively. lol


----------



## Joker

Tracyarts said:


> Lakeland Mills rocking loveseat. 4' wide has a 500 - 600 lb weight capacity (depending on who is giving the product specs). Discontinued by manufacturer, and on sale everywhere there is remaining stock. I got mine from Amazon. Supersized person friendly furniture is hard to find, so if you're looking for something like this, go search for it now, while you can get it a little bit cheaper. It's my 3rd piece of Lakeland Mills outdoor furniture, and they really are sturdy and durable. I'm not at all wary of my A-frame swing from this manufacturer not being able to hold me even when I flop down on it and swing aggressively. lol
> View attachment 140714


ROCK N ROLL BABY!


----------



## Orchid

Crafts supplies www.scrapbook.com free gift expires in 16 hours small floral paper pad greens/pinks.


----------



## Rojodi

Lunch! Five Guys cheese dog and regular fries, cherry Zero Mello Yello.
Then at Staples, finally used the gift card the women at work sent to me for Christmas: $50 worth of writing supplies - pens and paper.


----------



## Tracyarts

A few tons of crushed limestone. lol 

We got a driveway. There's a crew laying fresh gravel on the unpaved roads in our neighborhood this week, and they're also doing residential driveways at a discount while they're out here. So no more mud track when it rains, and we got it done for less than we anticipated having to pay.

I also got a little folding camp stool that supposedly holds 600 pounds, to use while I work my more accessible raised platform garden. It holds my 400-whatever pound body with only minor creaking and shifting, and may well be able to support higher weights. I'm just skeptical of these bold claims of Amazon products as far as heavy duty weight limits. So far so good with everything I've bought so far though.


----------



## Orchid

Small furniture see picture.


----------



## littlefairywren

They arrived yesterday. I love painting my toenails, so now I just need to decide which one I'll try out first.

In order:

Got The Blues for Red
Over The Taupe
Black Cherry Chutney


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I'd go for the red one on the left.


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> I'd go for the red one on the left.


I thought that would be your pick.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

One of my various odered goods arrived this week.
I have to admit that I am kind obsessed with my skin and I was thinking for a very long time of getting one of these vacuum deep pores cleanser. I always convinced myself of this being another unused item not working properly.
After a year of lockdown I don't care anymore so I ordered one and I am very happy I did so.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

littlefairywren said:


> I thought that would be your pick.



I wonder why...


----------



## Joker

littlefairywren said:


> They arrived yesterday. I love painting my toenails, so now I just need to decide which one I'll try out first.
> 
> In order:
> 
> Got The Blues for Red
> Over The Taupe
> Black Cherry Chutney
> 
> View attachment 140855


----------



## AuntHen

Unfortunately I had to get a full set of new tires for my car 
However, while I was waiting I went shopping nearby and found some VERY CHEAP cute leggings and tunic style warmer weather dresses


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> One of my various odered goods arrived this week.
> I have to admit that I am kind obsessed with my skin and I was thinking for a very long time of getting one of these vacuum deep pores cleanser. I always convinced myself of this being another unused item not working properly.
> After a year of lockdown I don't care anymore so I ordered one and I am very happy I did so.
> View attachment 140856



Update:
this is (among other little devices) one of the best purchases I made!


----------



## Orchid

Art supplies.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Birthday presents for my son. 
Ordered yesterday, delivered today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

My snoopy mug arrived today too. 
it says: A is for Adorable.


----------



## Orchid

Still no spring clothes found...so went to shop online for drugstore supplies at www.parfumdreams.de
Kept myself to my self imposed no-buy for make-up and no-buy for perfumes so use up from my stash.
Things I did buy, shampoo, shower gel, bar soaps, deodorant, a highlighter brush because was using my blush brush had no special brush yet, a bodymist because have 0 bodymist scent green tea, a hand cream and my hospital cologne, cologne is not perfume. 4711 is my hospital cologne...
Delivery they hope maybe april 11 mail goes slow for packages from EU to other EU countries.


----------



## CPProp

Just moved abode and no white goods in the property, so had the excitement (not) of buying a new washing machine, tumble dryer ( can’t depend on the sun in UK) and fridge / freezer.


----------



## littlefairywren

A total splurge, but I convinced myself that I deserved a wee treat. I love the smell of pencils!


----------



## Orchid

Clothes: 1 skirt, 1 top, 1 t-shirt and 1 long sleeves shirt. Skirt is viscose and rest is cotton. 
Set of 2 makeup bags roses/pink. All from ASOS online.


----------



## Tracyarts

A lovely little fat woman figurine for my meditation space, from Amazon.


----------



## Orchid

Renewal DL.
(Whilst I did payment think about how much crafts paints for that money...)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today my recent online orders arrived. Three dresses and summer shoes. 

Concerning the dresses: I like them all but I have one favorite... 
​


----------



## Orchid

@DazzlingAnna Beautiful red dress, enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Jay78

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today my recent online orders arrived. Three dresses and summer shoes.
> 
> Concerning the dresses: I like them all but I have one favorite...
> View attachment 141985​


The red one


----------



## Aqw

Jay78 said:


> The red one


Yes. It seems the red one could be your favorite. If I may, it's mine


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today my recent online orders arrived. Three dresses and summer shoes.
> 
> Concerning the dresses: I like them all but I have one favorite...
> View attachment 141985​


I told you the red!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today my recent online orders arrived. Three dresses and summer shoes.
> 
> Concerning the dresses: I like them all but I have one favorite...
> View attachment 141985​


I'd like to add that these three dresses are a real bargain. €37 for all.


----------



## Orchid

Nothing yet...searching for clothes again. See some dresses at Bonprix but never ordered from them. Try to find reviews about the shop and the clothes they sell.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Orchid said:


> Nothing yet...searching for clothes again. See some dresses at Bonprix but never ordered from them. Try to find reviews about the shop and the clothes they sell.


i ordered some online and bought some pieces at their store we used to have here.
They have different qualities at different prices. The dress shown in my album (dark blue and red) I bought from them, as well as some really, really nice lingerie at reasonable prices. They sell lingerie up to size 58/60. 
I don't like most of the designs they have for jackets, especially the plus sizes don't fit well, at least not with me.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today my recent online orders arrived. Three dresses and summer shoes.
> 
> Concerning the dresses: I like them all but I have one favorite...
> View attachment 141985​


You look lovely as always Anna!


----------



## Joker

I did not buy it a guy gave it to me for free and I already started the upgrades. It's not a Tesla but it is electric and I found some Lithium batteries and a larger motor that will bolt right on. You may see me soon with a Darwin award.


----------



## Orchid

Two dresses, 1 scarf and 1 satin makeup bag, plan is to embellish it with leftover glass beads.


----------



## Tracyarts

Perfume (yeah, more perfume). Victoria's Secret Bombshell, because I like wearing it in hot weather, and finished the last bottle I had several months ago. Along with a couple of little pocket size fragrances. A Fresh "Lemon Sugar" rollerball and a Maison Margiela "Under the Lemon Trees" travel spray that may or may not go to my husband, depending on which one of us likes it best. And a sample size discovery/layering set from Ellis Brooklyn for my husband and I to divide up, because it was on sale and I really want to see if the Palo Santo fragrance actually smells like Palo Santo wood.


----------



## Orchid

One dress and one skirt from ASOS. 
And from www.Stylevana.com sheet masks, serum, face mist, eye makeup, blusher, lip balm.
Perfumes from www.ZARA.com


----------



## Orchid

A duplicate of the broderie white skirt one size smaller. A duplicate of the white cotton top same size.
A scarf in fall colors for cool evenings. Eastpak crossbody green for my medical appointments.
Seven beadwork and jewelry making magazines on sale from the publisher in USA.


----------



## Tracyarts

Yarn to knit myself a fuzzy mohair sweater dress. I knit slowly, so it just might take me until it gets cooler again at the end of October to finish it.


----------



## Orchid

Yesterday friday buy. Fridgefreezer because the one in use died due to week heatwave here in EU. There is apparently a shortage of appliances here in EU. Many models are sold out. I had american type with ice cubes maker, water filter cold water dispenser. Back to the model I had before that. Just upper fridge and bottom freezer drawers.
Today wake up to new appliance and it looks so thin so small............


----------



## Orchid

Clearance sale www.scrapbook.com stencils and papers.


----------



## Takeshi

I went into Lowe's to get some paint sheets to debate on what to pain my garage door, front door, and sun room....but walked out with a new hose, hose reel, and a sprinkler.


----------



## Tracyarts

Same here in the USA with the shortage of appliances, and also a shortage of repair parts. We are having a hard time finding a replacement refrigerator. 



Orchid said:


> Yesterday friday buy. Fridgefreezer because the one in use died due to week heatwave here in EU. There is apparently a shortage of appliances here in EU. Many models are sold out. I had american type with ice cubes maker, water filter cold water dispenser. Back to the model I had before that. Just upper fridge and bottom freezer drawers.
> Today wake up to new appliance and it looks so thin so small............


----------



## Orchid

Summer sale H&M 2 dresses viscose/modal 1 beige (repeat buy of same) and 1 deep gray/grey, light yellow scarf thin fabric linen, 2 guest towels pink new collection.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today i got my new office chair as I am still working from home and will continue for at least 14 more month all week, later 50% from home, 50% in office per week 
It is an office chair for heavier folks- up to 220 kg in this case. Good purchase...!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I found these two make up bags at a very good price. I like the design and the fact that they come in two different sizes.


----------



## Orchid

German pharmacy online vitamins, supplements, soap, arnica tincture, Ricola alpine herbs cough drops.


----------



## Tracyarts

Some craft supplies. Specifically a set of rolls of metallic foil tapes that can be used on various surfaces. Gold, silver, and rose gold. And I got my Scentbird monthly fragrance subscription shipment today.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today i received my recent delivery.
Among other items I received this dress and this jump suit.
Not sure I will wear it in public - esp. the jump suit - but it is so comfortable...

I bought the dress in white a few week ago but I also wanted it in black.


----------



## FFAFarmher

Got some supplies for caking this week!! Gray luster dust, cake boards, grass piping tips, clay extruder, more fondant tools, and toy tractor and plow.


----------



## Rojodi

A few toys for some women


----------



## Tracyarts

I impulse bought pack of saffron crocus bulbs because I thought it would be awfully cool to grow. I'm not sure how they'll do in my garden in our near tropical climate, but they can be grown in pots indoors, so that will work too. This year's supply ships in a month for fall planting, so I have time to research them and plan a good place to plant them.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Groceries for the 12 yr old princess with a very limited menu and an Amazon Echo to keep tabs on a sick relative in another state.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I bought a ton of school supplies today - and I love it.


----------



## Tracyarts

I've been saving for this for a year and it came today. Universal Standard black leather moto jacket. Their size 4X which is equal to a Torrid 6X. It's so buttery soft and cozy. I can't wait for cool weather.


----------



## Orchid

Night gown in pink from www.Bader.de


----------



## Billl

time of year when i like to by clothes. Fall and winter.


----------



## Orchid

3 Coloring books Creative Haven: Japanese Kimonos, Christmas Florals and A Year in Flowers.
( I was in doubt about a Mythographic coloring books for a change of style but think maybe images are too small to color easily, if anyone has one of the Mythographic coloring books, is it easy for coloring with arthritis OA? thanks)
Small set of 12 pastel coloring pencils. ( If anyone bought the Brutfuner 80 pastels are they good?)
Gold gel pen and finally found a white gel pen for my parchment craft.
Sulky cotton petites Christmas colors thread 12 wt set of 6.


----------



## Shotha

I bought lots of rocks.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

So today i went to the store without anything particular in mind.
They had special offers anyway and buying 5 items on sale results in an additional 30% on all purchase.
So I bought one dress, one pair of shorts and three swimsuits for a total of 21 Euro.
(Original prices for swimsuits between 50 and 80 Euro each.)


----------



## Orchid

Not bought it yet...online looking for a electric water kettle...mine died yesterday.....was near 5 yrs in use.
Due to shortages not many choices lots of out-o-stock. Lime green, red, patterned dots what to choose?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Orchid said:


> Not bought it yet...online looking for a electric water kettle...mine died yesterday.....was near 5 yrs in use.
> Due to shortages not many choices lots of out-o-stock. Lime green, red, patterned dots what to choose?


I'd recommend red


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> I'd recommend red


I bet you look great in red with a little red pot.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Joker said:


> I bet you look great in red with a little red pot.


You decide...


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> You decide...
> View attachment 149253


I have made up my mind and you can't change it. Hubba Bubba.


----------



## Jay78

I bought a new lawn mower


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jay78 said:


> I bought a new lawn mower


In red.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> In red.


I think you started a trend my dear.


----------



## Shotha

Nothing. Today is Easter Sunday in New Zealand and all the shops are shut.


----------



## stevita

Technically yesterday but I bought some more craft supplies for my home business and then went to the artisan's market abd bought myself a cool bracelet made of leather. Technically I bought two bracelets but one was for my manager, he's this wacky, spontaneous guy and I'm this pragmatist. I stopped in early to work to refill my water bottle that I always have before I went to the market because I always have water when I'm gonna be outside for a while and the market is across from work, and he handed me some money and told me to pick him up something for his right wrist (he already had something on his left) and told me to surprise him.


----------



## Angelette

I pre-ordered this huge anime figure half a year ago and she's finally shipped! Can't wait to display her. ♡


----------



## Shotha

Nothing today, but I hope to go rock shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Angelette

I spent almost $20 on a picture frame...


----------



## Shotha

I did the grocery shopping today. I love shopping for food.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Groceries, along with a Goodwill run. I found a crap ton of crop tops to fit my big ole' belly, I'm totally going to rep the look.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I brought this bike on clearance for $50


now let’s see how long it’s going to take to assemble it one step at a time


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> I brought this bike on clearance for $50View attachment 149986
> 
> 
> now let’s see how long it’s going to take to assemble it one step at a time


----------



## kyle

I'm a Craigslist junkie. Just picked this up. Played back in the day and wanted to try again.
It's practically new. New case and cool accessories (strap, tuner, pics, etc.)
Good sound for an entry level guitar.

Forgot it takes a bit to toughen up the olde fingertips 
and dexterity not quite what it was. (lol)

Who cares ... Guitars are cool.


----------



## kyle

Finally getting around to staining/painting the deck. (only been 3 years since I built it) 

Anyway, been spending a little time (money) at the local Sherwin Williams store.

Super Deck - for the floors, stairs and landing (walked on surfaces)

Emerald - for the pickets and railings. 

Between work, rain, pollen and leaves and life ... this will be one of my summer projects. 

(Working 10 feet off the ground is really a P.I.A.)

Oh yeah, my gas pressure washer blew a release valve, bought this little elec. one. Nicked name it R2D2  Doesn't have all the juice of a gas (3200 p.s.i.) but it works great (2100 p.s.i.) and no more $5 gas (lol)

Oh Yeah, almost forgot the 4 gallons of RMR 86 mold remover (stuff works great though) spray it on and 10 seconds later mold is gone. And stays gone!

Oh yeah, almost forgot ...


----------



## Tracyarts

Some garden seeds came in the mail. Things to grow for our late summer - warm climate fall growing season. 

A few varieties of micro tomatoes (cherry tomatoes on small enough plants to grow in a flower pot), lemongrass, Dragon Tongue beans (purple streaked pod beans that have a good flavor), a mini variety of sweet basil to grow in smaller pots, and White Currant tomatoes (huge sprawling plants that make thousands of tiny pea sized very pale yellow tomatoes that supposedly have a unique flavor).


----------



## Tracyarts

A ring for my birthday. Raw citrine stone in a silver setting. The company is ana silver co on eBay. They've got silver and stone rings to a size 12, for reasonable prices. Sizing is true to size. All kinds of neat stones. Quality is hit and miss, but the listings show photos of the actual piece you're bidding on or buying, so you can see any flaws up front. 

I love big stone rings, they don't have to be valuable, just interesting shapes and colors.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Bought this anti-friction cream a few days ago. 


And today these three new tags


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 151093
> 
> Bought this anti-friction cream a few days ago.
> View attachment 151095
> 
> And today these three new tags


Do you collect those?


----------



## kyle

So, my pancake Rigid air compressor was stolen by a junkie, (along with my tile saw/wet saw) ... Long story

Picked up this little baby. Along with better hose and all the "bits" - ends to fill tires, etc.

Have to have one - counted all the tires on my little "Pharm" ... 46 (LOL)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

@AmyJo1976 Yes i do collect those.


----------



## Jon Blaze

- Jamaican lunch
- A care package for a coworker
- Detergent so I can wash my damn clothes. lol


----------



## kyle

Jon Blaze said:


> - Jamaican lunch
> - A care package for a coworker
> - Detergent so I can wash my damn clothes. lol


LOL

Beacon, egg, cheese biscuit (breakfast)
Gas - filled the car
Smokes - $1.70 off 2 packs (Yeah)
Pizza (deluxe) - lunch (for the rest of the crew too)
Beer ... (Yeah) 

Sence a trend here? (LOL)


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Various and sundry women and teen's items at Bath and Body Work, Hot Topic and Torrid from a family mall shopping excursion.


----------



## CurvyEm2

Extremely expensive dog food. That dog eats better than we do  Oh and cigarettes, even though I'm trying to quit too.


----------



## Tad

A new electric kettle. Our old one stopped working this morning, fortunately after it had boiled the water for our morning coffee! The new one has temperature settings and is glass walled so you can watch it boil, but unfortunately it beeps when you put it on its base, when you turn it on, when you change temperature settings .... I'll need to see if there is some way to turn that off, a lot of beeping first thing in the morning will be painful. I'm a bit worried that all the extra electronics will just make it fail faster, but we'll see in a few years I guess.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I bought these flowers.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

A bright orange t-shirt (size XXL, color = Seville orange). i will wear it on my next trip to Spain.  Also, a cup of coffee from Starbucks at the mall. Livin' large!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Did you know there is a LEGO Halloween set "cat", and LEGO key chains with lego bricks or looney tunes or LEGO batman notebooks.
Well I didn't know until today and i bought all of it.

I mean... look at that cat (the mouse is adorable too isn't it?!)...!


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Re-stock for the current work in process and other side projects....


----------



## Donna

Every year for the last ten years I ask for a new planner/diary when my family asks me what I want or need for Christmas. And every year I wait, thinking I will get one as a gift, only to be disappointed and left scrambling to order one before the new year. Decided not to do it again, so today I ordered this little beauty from Amazon:



I know most folks keep this kind of stuff on their phones or tablets electronically, but for me there is something comforting about a handwritten planner. I've been keeping one since I was a teenager, so it is second nature to me.


----------



## kyle

Borring stuff but functional:

An inexpensive G Shock watch
Winter Gloves
Folding box cutters


Folding box cutters are the bomb! Light and easy to carry. Quick change blades (5 seconds) Always have a razor sharp knife at your side. Storage for 3 blades. Amazing how often you use them.
I.e., packages, food bags, etc. Got a bunch of them (lol)

Probably use mine a dozen times a day on the farm: Hay bales, shavings bags, uncooperative grain bags, etc.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Toiletries, a kettlebell, and a mini 3-in-1 vacuum cleaner for my roommate.


----------



## Orchid

Colognes: Orange Fizz - Berdoues big bottle 245 ml and a small bottle 25 ml 4711.


----------



## kyle

Don't laugh ...

"Upgraded" my phone today. Went from a S5 to an A 13 5G 

I'm just not one of those "gotta have to latest gadget" kind of guys. But the S5 (while still working) was getting tired.


----------



## kyle

My old $3 backpack from Goodwill served me well for a long time (LOL) but it was getting pretty tired. 





LHI Military Tactical Backpack 45L Molle Army 3 Day Assault Pack Bug Out Bag Travel Hiking Rucksack

Color: New-45l-black


1.LHI Military Tactical backpack size approx: 16''W X 22''H X 9"D. Capacity: 45L. Military Backpack is made of 900D high-density oxford fabric and PVC waterproof inner.


----------



## waldo

never mind


----------



## Tracyarts

Yarn. Enough yarn to make cowls/neckwarmers to match each of my two mohair sweaters. One black, one very dark green. The black sweater isn't finished yet, but will be by the end of the month.


----------



## kyle

Boots. (I know ... boring)

This is my 3rd pair of these. Hard to find comfortable/durable footwear. (Have an extra wide foot, arthritis, nerve issues, etc.) 

Going on the 3rd year with first pair (2nd layer of Gorilla Glue though) LOL

I beat the snot out of boots actively managing a horse farm. These puppies have held up well.


----------



## bellyman

Some really great seasonal dark beer. It's hard to find dark beer like that where I live. They have so few if any in stock, so I grabbed two.


----------



## Angelette

My package of an anime figurine arrived today. But I'm at work.


----------



## Angelette




----------

